# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Mon vieux chien, au quotidien: questions, conseils et astuces.

## Naloune

Bonjour, désolé par avance s'il existe déjà un post regroupant la/les problématiques liées à l'âge chez nos vieux chiens. Le principe étant de trouver une écoute et des conseils pour nos ptis vieux et nous.
Je commence 
Mon chien, Slam arrive sur ces 10 ans en fin d'année, je suis parti 15 jours et il est resté en pension chez une amie ou je sais qu'il a été bichonné (c'était sa FA avant qu'on l'adopte). Mais je crois que c'est toujours pareil, quand on les as sous les yeux tous les jours, on ne percute pas forcément qu'ils changent. Bref, là je trouve que c'est vrai, je commence à avoir un vieux pépère, et je me demande un peu s'il ne perd pas la carte légèrement.
Ce serait quoi selon vous, les signes à surveiller?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

En vieillissant les comportements changent, on s'adapte. 
Ici du jour au lendemain il a décidé de ne plus dormir dans la chambre, il a redemandé la kennel (le chien assis dehors devant le stock de kennel à aboyer, ça veut tout dire). Je pense qu'il faisait des angoisses dans la chambre et qu'il est apaisé en kennel. La surdité fait aussi penser qu'ils perdent la boule. Ici on a anticipé et appris le rappel avec un signe . 

sinon ce qui a changé, c'est qu'on le porte toujours dans les escaliers, il tombe sinon, et ilnous mène encore plus par le bout du nez

----------


## Poska

Oui attention à ne pas tout mettre sur le dos de la sénilité.
Un vieux chien a souvent la vue et l'ouïe qui baissent, ce qui explique déjà pas mal de comportements dits "séniles" (chien qui a l'air un peu perdu, qui "se perd" en promenade, qui "n'écoute plus", etc)
Sans parler des douleurs pas toujours visibles qui les font parfois changer de comportement ou d'attitude.
Les vieux toutous ont besoin d'être accompagnés tout doucement dans leur vieillesse, ils doivent trouver de nouveaux repères, il ne faut pas s'étonner s'ils changent leur routine et il faut le respecter au maximum tant que ce n'est pas mauvais ou dangereux pour eux.

La plupart des vieux toutous que j'ai eu avaient tendance à plus s'isoler par exemple, j'ai le cas en ce moment, le vieux loulou de 15 ans pourtant très proche de nous a adopté l'enclos extérieur, il y passe la plupart de ses journées et y a dormi de son plein gré tout l'été (depuis peu on le rentre au salon pour la nuit, pour anticiper la baisse de température, mais il est pas content et le montre bien  :Stick Out Tongue: )
La mamie veut absolument monter avec nous dans la chambre le soir, mais quand Monsieur se lève la nuit pour aller bosser, elle court littéralement au salon pour y passer le reste de la nuit tranquillement. Je pense qu'à terme elle refusera de monter le soir, ce sera son choix  :Smile: 

La vraie sénilité j'ai connu avec mon Nounours, et c'est complètement différent. Je ne vais pas réussir à le décrire là c'est encore trop tôt je crois, mais pour moi on ne peut pas se tromper, le chien n'est "plus vraiment là".

Bref pour anticiper un peu tout ça, comme Amandine j'apprends à mes pti vieux un geste pour le rappel, c'est tout simple mais ça facilite beaucoup les choses au quotidien. Il faut un geste ample, facile à voir même pour des yeux fatigués. 
Je guette les signes de douleur, je surveille bien les montées et descentes d'escalier et j'aide si besoin (je fais même ascenseur à chien pour certains, c'est bon pour les bras, mais moins pour le dos  :: ), je ne force jamais les vieux toutous à se promener trop longtemps ou trop souvent, ça doit rester un plaisir pour eux et ils sont mieux placés que moi pour savoir quand leur corps ne suit plus, et pour le reste ben je m'adapte, dans la limite du possible.

----------


## Zoe

Je vais suivre se poste, il m'intéresse avec une chienne de 17 ans et 4 mois et seulement trois pattes, l'unique patte arrière a de plus en plus difficile a la portée, les 4 marches de l'extérieur vers l'intérieur elle n'arrive plus a les monter, pas grave je l'aide.
Elle gémis le matin pour que je me lève, elle ne le faisait pas l'année dernière.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Kuku a des moments où elle ne sait plus où elle est. Son regard et son faciès changent d'un coup et comme dans ces moments, elle ne reconnait que moi, il ne faut surtout pas l'approcher, elle est capable de pincer. 
Ça lui arrive surtout la nuit. Elle se réveille et est paumée, donc elle aboie partout, paniquée, et sur tout ce qui bouge. Ça peut durer quelques minutes et puis d'un coup, comme c'est venu, elle change de faciès et c'est de nouveau la chienne qu'on connait. 

On est déjà passé plusieurs fois chez le véto : audition ok, vue nickel, des petites douleurs minimes à froid en hiver. Une pds impeccable. Et c'est une toutoune très tonique en dehors de ces phases.

----------


## del28

tu vas lui faire faire un ptit check up j'imagine (Naloune)
est ce qu'il entend bien ? et voit bien ? 
et l'arthrose ? tu lui donnes quelque chose ?

ici j'ai liza qui va sur ses 16 ans. 
coté mécanique, mon véto a été épaté par sa forme et sa souplesse vu son age.
je lui ai fait deux cures de séraquin à partir de l'automne dernier et ça l'a bien aidé (elle a eu une période ''outch rouillée'' à la rentrée dernière). donc on continue comme ça avec de quoi si jamais elle me fait une grosse crise cet hiver.

elle est complètement sourde. je savais déjà qu'elle n'entendait plus trop (il fallait que je hurle pour qu'elle m'entende qd on était en balade et que je souhaitais qu'elle pointe le nez de son fourré)
depuis avril/mai je peux toujours m'époumoner....

sa surdité totale l'a déstabilisé. je la voyais sortir dans la cour et regarder pendant super longtemps autour d'elle avec l'air perdu (au départ je mettais ça sur le compte d'un début de sénilité)
j'ai compris qu'elle était totalement sourde le jour ou on est parti se balader dans un champs avec des herbes très hautes. elle ne me voyait pas, ne m'entendait plus. grosse panique le temps que je galope, la rejoigne et la rassure.
le soir même elle dormait, j'ai tapé dans mes mains tout près d'elle et elle n'a eu aucune réaction (liza et mimi font tout ensemble, donc c'était difficile de comprendre qu'elle était sourde vu qu'elle réagissait tjrs parce que mimi réagissait à mes appels ou mes demandes)

depuis ce jour, je la laisse tjrs en liberté (sauf la petite partie rue) mais je ne la quitte plus. nous faisons toujours le même petit tour de 25 minutes et elle est très à l'aise (en vrai elle connait le circuit depuis 5 ans car c'est lui que nous empruntons depuis toujours en semaine. j'ai supprimé les autres balades depuis un an, trop longues pour elle. elle revenait épuisée)

nous avons commencé à apprendre notre langage de signes à nous, auquel elle réagit encore pour le moment, mais étant donné qu'elle est totalement aveugle d'un oeil et partiellement de l'autre bientot ça ne servira plus à grand chose 

elle ne se cogne pas ni dans la maison ni à l'extérieur. en tout cas pas encore (le soir elle doit ne pas y voir goutte car je dois aller la voir, lui tapoter sur les fesses et c'est parti mon kiki pour le dernier pissou du soir)

son odorat s'est énormément développé par contre (logique, le sens compense les autres qui sont défaillants j'imagine)

ça a un peu été la panique dans ma ptite tête qd j'ai su qu'elle était malvoyante (ou malvoyante en devenir) parce que je me suis demandée comment j'allais faire si elle n'entendait ni ne voyait plus (et surtout si elle allait mal le vivre) mais j'ai lu un de tes messages ou tu disais que Stan (je crois que tu parlais d'elle) avait très bien appréhendé ces handicaps.

sinon, parfois elle a des périodes de détresse. mes voisins m'ont dit qu'ils l'entendaient pleurer à l'occasion lorsque je suis absente. et parfois lorsque je suis à la maison mais qu'elle ne sait pas ou je me trouve, elle m'appelle en mode un peu désespéré. 
il me reste du zylkène. ça avait bien fonctionné sur mimi et un de mes chats, je vais lui donner ce qu'il me reste, peut être que ça l'apaisera.

retour de chez le véto avec ses résultats de PDS. le foie c'est un peu la cata ...(elle est trois fois au dessus du maxi) je suis sure qu'elle va piquer dans les croquettes des chats à l'étage, depuis quelques temps je retrouve les gamelles trop vides pour que ce soit honnête (peut être que je me trompe et que ça n'a rien à voir); 
je vais mettre les gamelles de croquettes dans la salle de bain. elle pourra passer la tête et pester mais plus taper dans la bouffe.
(et donc pas d'anti inflammatoire au cas ou pour elle cet hiver )

----------


## Houitie

Pour les moments "d'absence" bien faire vérifier le coeur de vos loulous. Délice avait des moments comme ça, comme perdue, en fait elle faisait des grosses pauses cardiaques et du coup son cerveau était mal oxygéné. Une écho est prévue afin de l'aider au mieux.

----------


## Naloune

Oui je vais faire un bilan, c'était prévu de faire un petit check-up des 10 ans en décembre de toute façon, donc bon, ça va juste être un peu anticipé.
En traitement, il de la phyto pour l'arthrose en cure, m'enfin vu l'ampleur du truc c'est pas non plus ça qui va faire des miracles. On anticipe en fait. Pareil on restreint les balades, il n'a pas accès à l'étage donc pas d'escaliers chez nous mais un terrain en pente et il ne veux plus descendre, je vois qu'il galère un peu à remonter. Il descend se baigner quand il fait trop chaud ou que je bricole en bas mais c'est tout. Et sinon c'est balade courte, terrain plat. 
Le truc aussi c'est qu'il s'est retrouvé seul suite au décès de ma chienne et je pense que ça lui pèse et qu'il à bien réduit son activité depuis. Chez ma pote il était avec 4 gonzesses, il a bien aimé  Plus qu'à adopter une fifille  (c'est en projet)
Amandine justement j'ai vu une promo la semaine dernière sur des vari, je me suis tâtée, ça peut être pas mal.
L'ouïe j'y est pensé oui, j'arrive pas à savoir si c'est pas plus de l'oreille sélective  C'est testé comment exactement? 10 ans c'est pas un peu tôt?

----------


## del28

ah moi aussi j'ai cru un bon moment que liza avait l'oreille sélective. surtout qu'elle a tjrs été un peu cabocharde.
cliniquement, le véto a regardé ses tympans pour confirmer.

ah les fifilles

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Moi j'ai conclu qu'il était sourd à  partir du moment où il ne venait plus en courant quand j'ouvrais le tupperware de viande, le "plop" du seau le faisait arriver directement avant. Maintenant même si je crie "Murphy mangéééé" j'ai plus de chance de voir les gosses du bout de la cité rappliquer que Murphy ������

----------


## mantoinette78

Pour les chiens sourds, je mets un grelot de chasse, comme ça, j'ai plus de chance de savoir où ils sont, enfin tant que moi je suis pas sourde

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je vais suivre ce post avec attention car mon Diablo n'a peut etre que 9 ans mais je vois déjà des différences. 
Il faut dire, il a été opéré d'une dysplasie de la hanche à deux ans mais celle ci a été mal faite, ducoup Diablo en souffre beaucoup et a beaucoup plus d'arthrose qu'il ne devrait en avoir

----------


## superdogs

Moi aussi, je vais suivre.. Ma louloute, je trouve, a pris un petit coup de vieux ces derniers mois.. elle doit avoir aux alentours de 9 ans. Traitement/plantes pour l'arthrose depuis un an 1/2, et surtout, début d'incontinence nocturne..

Pour le reste, en dehors du fait qu'elle dort beaucoup, elle est toujours partante pour une ballade, qu'elle apprécie, toujours OK ++ pour manger..., l'ouie est bonne ; les yeux commencent à se voiler un chouille par contre.

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs ne manifeste pas de signe de vieillesse, elle a 9 ans, mais elle est clairement malentendante  :Smile:  
Elle est passionnée par la nourriture mais même si je l'appelle pour lui donner quelque chose, elle ne réagit pas. En revanche, si elle m'a dans le champs de vision, elle rapplique ventre à terre. 
Elle connait aussi quelques signes en promenade pour le rappel. 
Elle est comme ça depuis petite donc ça ne la gêne pas. Elle se retourne très souvent en balade, pour voir où nous sommes. 

Coyot Boy, 10 ans, m'a encore fait une frayeur ce midi. Il déteste quand je fais le ménage et que j'ouvre les fenêtres ( ça fait des courants d'air, qu'il a associé au bruit d'une porte qui claque). Il fait très très très chaud aujourd'hui, profitant d'une longue pause déjeuner, j'ai donc fait le ménage ce midi et il s'est mis en stress total. Il haletait beaucoup beaucoup  ::  
J'ai mis le climatiseur en marche avant de partir et mon conjoint va bientôt rentrer chez nous. 
Il avait l'air très perturbé ...

----------


## borneo

> Pour les chiens sourds, je mets un grelot de chasse, comme ça, j'ai plus de chance de savoir où ils sont, enfin tant que moi je suis pas sourde


Mon vieux chien n'est pas sourd, mais aveugle et rebelle. Il veux continuer à vivre comme quand il voyait clair. Je lui mets aussi un grelot en forêt, comme ça je le retrouve plus facilement.

----------


## malko

Pour les douleurs d'arthrose, trouvez vous un bon ostéo naturopathe.
Ici Dauzac 9ans, dysplasique des 2 hanches ne montre plus aucun signe de raideur depuis son suivi ostéo + homéo + phyto.
Quand on en a plusieurs, certes c'est un coût mais les résultats le valent carrément.

C'est grâce à ce type de véto qu'on a pu retarder de plusieurs mois la paralysie totale de Pirate, tout en lui apportant du confort et une prise en charge de la douleur

----------


## naboule

a quel age pensez-vous qu'un chien commence a etre vieux svp?
est ce qu'il y a un age selon la taille du chien(je sais que les grosses race vieillissent plus vite)ou est ce que ça dépend simplement du chien?

----------


## del28

ça doit dépendre du chien j'imagine.

ici j'ai mimi qui a 11 ans, taille moyenne et absolument aucun signe de quoi que ce soit.
pas de début de cataracte (liza au même âgé commençait), juste la papatte arrière gauche moins souple que la droite.
et pourtant vu comment se sont passées ses 5 premières années (mal nourri entre autres) je pensais que ses dernières années seraient compliquées. ben non; en tout cas pas encore

----------


## superdogs

Pour ceux, celles qui se trouveraient dans le Centre, ma "vieille" est suivi par un osthéo très compétent, depuis 1 an 1/2. la première fois parce qu'elle s'était déplacé le bassin, on ne sait pas comment ! 

En tout cas, elle ne s'asseyait plus, et marchait avec difficulté. Dès la première séance, elle a revécu littéralement, son regard a de nouveau respiré la joie de vivre.

 Depuis, elle a une séance tous les 6 mois, et pique même un sprint de temps en temps.

Je peux donner les coordonnées par MP

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Il est clair que l'ostéopathie accompagnée de plantes (curcuma + ortie + harpago chez nous) change vraiment leur vie. Quand je dis aux gens que Diablo 9 ans, dysplasique + arthrose fait 10 km de balade par jour et qu'il le fait avec bonheur beaucoup me disent que ce n'est pas bon et que je dois réduire. Je réduirais quand Diablo montrera des signes de fatigues, pour l'instant il profite.

----------


## superdogs

> Il est clair que l'ostéopathie accompagnée de plantes (curcuma + ortie + harpago chez nous) change vraiment leur vie.


+ 1

----------


## ben&

ici j'ai 2 vieilles de 13 ans une est pleine d'arthrose et sourde et l'autre court encore comme un lapin j'ai des doutes sur un debut de surdité mais bon elle a toujours été comme ca je viens quand je veux .... 
ma Beauce de bientôt 10 ans montre aucun signe appart qu'elle est plus calme ....

----------


## Naloune

Ici on revient de 3 jours dans la fraicheur finistérienne, bien plus vivable que les 35 degrés dans les terres. Comment va Coyot? Slam à des épisodes comme ça sur des journées très chaudes, je le "mouille" 3 ou 4 fois par jour si possible, qu'il redescende en température.

----------


## del28

ma pougnette est bien contente d'etre sourde j'ai l'impression parfois.... lala laaa je t'entend pas ...

ce matin on est sortis un peu tard par rapport à mon boulot et je comptais leur faire le grand tour à midi.
elle, elle avait décidé que le grand tour c'était maintenant la tout de suite.
elle est parti en cavalant, mimi trop content de cavaler derrière et moi obligée de les suivre comme une patate, en pyjama, tongs, le cheveux nimportenawak, une seule laisse, donc vraiment pas équipée pour faire le tour et rentrer par la rue (en passant devant le troquet ou y a tous les ouvriers du coin qui s'arrêtent pour un café ...)
reusement que j'avais mis mon chale. les nichons se trimballant de droite et de gauche en plus sous mon débardeur, ça aurait été la totale 
petiteu mamie pétasse

----------


## Naloune

Oui je crois qu'il y un moment dans ta vie quand tu as des chiens où pfuit, ta dignité par vivre chez quelqu'un d'autre

----------


## Naloune

Forme de jeune homme pour Slaminou, projet réfection totale des clôtures bien lancé 
Et sa nouvelle pote dort à mes pied là 
Est ce que quelqu'un aurait la "recette" pour la préparation du curcuma? Ou ça se donne frais?

----------


## malko

Tu trouveras la recette sur le site Vis Mediatrix Naturae ou sur le groupe FB (il ré ouvre lundi)

----------


## malko

Avec le froid qui revient, pensez manteau aussi, pour protéger du froid mais également de d'humidité ! 
Ici c'est polaire à partir de 8°, manteau d'hiver à partir de 3-4° et les deux superposés en dessous de -3/4°
C'est important, surtout le matin, rapport au choc thermique entre le réveil à la maison et le premier pipi dehors

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Pour notre papychoux qui adore passer du temps dehors, j'ai déjà ajouter une grosse polaire dans la niche. Il adore s'y endormir le soir après manger, et on le remonte à la maison vers 22/23h. J'espère que ça va lui passer quand il fera plus froid, non va falloir que je lui enfile le pyjama polaire....

----------


## Naloune

Si jamais, Rescue réclame un petite photo du pyjamurphy 
Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je fasse une petite couture sur mes manteaux polaires puisque quelqu'un () à grignoté dedans.
Vous pensez que c'est pas mal d'investir dans un manteau imperméable?

----------


## malko

l'imper s'il passe du temps sous la pluie oui pour protéger les articulations de l'humidité. Sinon ici le manteau d'hiver je l'imperméabilise et ça suffit

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Vieille photo que j'avais posté ici à l'époque. Je vais pas lui enfiler un manteau maintenant, ça va être la croix et la bannière pour le récupérer sans boudage

----------


## Naloune

Huhu il est très élégant 
Du temps dehors bof, il n'aime pas du tout du tout la pluie donc déjà quand il pleut il faut pratiquement le porter pour sortir. Et s'il pleut pour la promenade il tire une tronche de 6 pieds de long et marche toooout doucement, en gros ça se limite à quoi? 20/30 mn si j'insiste un peu.
Malko tu imperméabilises ça avec le truc pour les chaussures?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Papychoux kiffe la pluie, c'est la folie. Il s'éclate vraiment sous la pluie, il joue, se roule, cabriole... Donc quand Ça pleut et qu'il fait froid : manteau imperméable. 

On a toute la panoplie de chez PADD, polaire, imperméable, doudounes, polaires qui couvrent la poitrine... Et aussi toute une gamme de sweat style adidog.

Heïdi bossé avec moi tous les jours, Murphy le mercredi, donc l'hiver quand Ça descend bien en température, ils ont besoin d'être couverts.

----------


## Sydolice

Malko, j'aime beaucoup ta précision dans les " couvrages " dépendant des températures.
Pour mes filles, du moins mes deux américaines, c'est pull en laine à partie de 9 degré. Recouvert d'un imperméable en cas de grand vent. Moi aussi, j'ai mis des repères. 
Ma cocker anglaise de 10 ans et demi ne supporte pas du tout d'être couverte. Elle n'a jamais froid de toutes façons.
Mes cockers américaines ont 13 ans et 10 mois et 14 ans et 4 mois. Je fais tout pour maintenir leurs neurones en éveil en variant les promenades, en diversifiant les activités, en les surprenant avec des horaires différents, des parcours différents, des rencontres différentes. Cela les maintient éveillée et elles participent toujours aux activités avec autant de bonheur. Seul mon Urfée de plus de 14 ans se fait parfois prier pour passer du lit à la voiture ... mais une fois dans la nature, elle est celle qui s'amuse souvent le mieux. 
Elles adorent encore les balades de nuit. Je redouble d'attention parce qu'elle sont toutes pratiquement sourdes mais elles se gèrent bien. 
Par contre, elles détestent la demi heure quotidienne de soins des yeux et des oreilles, ce qui me la rend vraiment pénible en plus d'être des soins difficiles. Et je dois me concentrer pour la distribution des médicaments car elles n'ont pas les mêmes pathologies. Je me console en me disant que nous avons de la chance que la médecine vétérinaire ait fait tant de progrès. 
Malgré tout, leur vieillesse et ... ce qui est immanquablement programmée pour elles ... me terrifie !!!!
Parfois, de façon très égoïste, je rêve d'un chiot qui me donnera 14 années de répit. 
Durant toute la vie de mes chiennes actuelles, j'ai été FA pour un vieux chien ou une vieille chienne. La dernière en date a été Paméla, adoptée à 14 ans, que nous avons gardé 15 mois et nous a quitté en mai dernier. 
Maintenant, ce sont elles qui sont v-----e, mot que je n'ose écrire pour elles car dans ma tête et dans mon coeur, je les vois toujours comme de très jeunes chiennes, comme lorsqu'elles ont été sauvées de leur enfer et que je les ai adopté. 
C'est nettement un moment que je n'aime pas vivre car je vis dans la peur. Y compris pour ma chatte de plus de 15 ans. Pourtant, tout le monde va encore très bien et c'est ce sur quoi je veux me concentrer.

----------


## Adibou

Petite question parce qu'il me semble que certains d'entre vous se sont retrouvés dans la même situation.

Benji a un âge certain, et malgré sa très bonne forme générale, il commence à vraiment galérer pour monter les escaliers. Je vis au premier étage, mais 3 à 4 fois par jour, ça fait son petit chemin.

Il ne fait "que" 15 kgs, mais pour mon dos, ça serait pas une bonne solution que de le porter. Niveau harnais de portage, quelqu'un en a un confortable pour lui et moi, pratique à mettre et à enlever et qui coûte pas un rein et demi ?

----------


## CarottePikPik

Bonjour à toutes (et tous)  :Smile:  

je vais suivre cette conversation car je souhaite prendre à la maison un chien sénior. 
et puis j'ai déjà en FA définitive une petite chatte caractérielle de 13 ans et qui a une IRC.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Nous on a Murphy 26kg qu'on porte 3/4 fois par jour dans nos escaliers, c'est vraiment plus simple et pratique quand tu trouves la position la plus confortable pour ton chien et pour toi. Nous il met  les pattes avant sur notre bras gauche et on passe le bras droit derrière ses fesses en le tenant contre nous. Ça va tout seul comme Ça

----------


## Houitie

Depuis quelques jours je retrouve des auréoles dans les paniers... je soupçonne Délice d'être incontinente. 
On va faire un tour chez la véto demain je pense pour vérifier qu'elle n'a pas une infection urinaire.

----------


## Marine85

Bonjour,

Mon chien commence a avoir du mal a monter les escaliers.. J'ai trouvé un harnais qui m'aide à le porter sans me faire mal dos, je vous partage le lien si ca peut aider  :Smile:  : https://www.mikan-vet.com/152-harnais

----------


## lealouboy

J'appréhende un peu de leur imposer un nouveau déménagement ...
Ils adorent notre maison actuelle ...

Ils seront tout aussi bien, voir mieux dans la nouvelle mais je sais que le changement sera à nouveau difficile pour eux  :: 

Je me dis que ça apporte beaucoup de "plus" car les balades seront beaucoup plus faciles (moins de dénivelés) et que l'espace de vie est encore mieux mais ça m'inquiète quand même.

----------


## malko

une petite cure de rescue pour les aider ?

----------


## Houitie

Et pour la maitresse aussi  ::  
Ce n'est pas méchant mais un réel conseil... que j'ai appliqué au dernier déménagement.

----------


## malko

Je plussoie. Quand mes chiens ont une raison de stresser, moi aussi.
Du coup on se fait une distribution collective de rescue.
Un peu comme un apéro quoi

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Je plussoie. Quand mes chiens ont une raison de stresser, moi aussi.
> Du coup on se fait une distribution collective de rescue.
> Un peu comme un apéro quoi


La famille de "drogué" !

----------


## malko



----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Pour Murphy la super drogue, c'est la valériane... Quand il y a risque de stress je commence avant la période fatidique à dose normale, mais si plein stress soudain c'est direct double voire triple dose.
Il a passé un week-end avec 40 chiens autour de son lieu de vie, pas eu un seul moment de panique !

----------


## chane34

Bonjour alors moi cela fait 10 jours que je trouve ma chienne pas dans son état normale. Je suis partie en vacances et quand je suis revenue ma fille qui la gardait m a dit qu elle avait du aller au veto car elle l avait trouvé un soir en rentrant avec la patte de devant pliée et avec beaucoup de difficulté pour marche comme si la patte lâchée. Elle haletait très fort comme un gros stress. La visite au veto n a rien donné , rien de particulier d après la veto. Elle l a mise sous anti inflammatoire pendant 3 jours. CEla ne s arrangeant pas je l ai ramenait dans la semaine pour qu on lui fasse un radio. A part un léger pincement au niveau de la colonne mais ma veto me dit que cela n a rien a voir avec sa patte, encore rien de spécial donc cortisone pendant 6 jours. Je finis la cortisone mais ce n est toujours pas cela, je ne sais plus quoi penser. Elle va sur ses 13 ans, elle va bien a part une surdité depuis 1 an. Je viens de lui changer ses croquettes mais qd mm cela ne peut pas être cela ? Elle se lèche beaucoup sa patte et me parait très stressée avec qqfois des tremblements et des halètements. Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Je lui redonne de l harpagophytum au cas ou arthrose ainsi que du sitalan pour les yeux. Si pas mieux la semaine prochaine je l amènerai chez un autre véto pour avoir un 2eme avis. vous parlez de valeriane pour le stress ou du rescue ? Merci

----------


## Naloune

Je consulterais en effet très rapidement un autre véto, 10 jours pas bien, c'est long, surtout pour un vieux chien.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Comme Naloune je demanderai l'avis d'un autre véto ! Si tu as un véto ostéo part chez toi hésite pas.

----------


## superdogs

Pour moi, elle a mal ; véto, un deuxième, ostéo si possible, puisque le premier a l'air de tout trouver normal..

----------


## Zoe

Et voila ma Mamie Rita ( 17 ans 1/2 ) commence a me faire pipi au lit oups au panier, il va falloir s'adaptée.

----------


## COCO12

Je vais suivre ici aussi! grincheux 15 ans bien tapés, sourd comme un pot. Il voit encore relativement bien, mange comme un ogre, s'éclate avec sa balle de tennis et court comme un jeunot. (Après un petit tour de chauffe quand même ::  )
On le trouve de plus en plus mignon, c'est tellement touchant quand ils vieillissent.

----------


## del28

vous leur donnez quoi comme croquettes à vos ptits vieux ?

moi j'ai pensé bien faire en les passant à des croquettes sénior mais ça a été la cata (applaws)
les croquettes étaient trop grosses pour liza et du coup elle mangeait très mal et coté mimi, il a eu la crotte molle voire ultra molle ++ pendant tout le paquet.

du coup là j'ai recommandé ce qu'ils mangeaient avant (applaws petit/moyen). taille de croquettes idéale pour liza (elle vide sa gamelle) et crottes impecc d'un coup d'un seul coté mimi. 
mais peut être que c'est pas le mieux pour des loulous de 11 et 15 ans

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Chez nous c'est BARF quelque soit l'âge  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Pas de croquettes chez nous, viande /os charnus et abats.


Papy nous a fait un coup de pas bien avec anémie, hyperthermie et lombalgie la semaine passée. Demain on fait un contrôle pour l'anémie, mais il a l'air d'avoir bien repris du poil  de la bête le pti père

----------


## del28

le jour ou je pourrai stocker dans un congélo oui, j'y réfléchirai. mais pour le moment j'ai pas ce qu'il faut.

----------


## Drine

Del, j'ai le même "souci". Le barf je ne peux pas pour cause de logistique. 
Jusque là Boogie était au "lupo natural" et ça lui convenait bien mais depuis quelques temps elle a la gratouille facile. Donc je teste de la passer sur du senior (opti life). Elle va faire 11 ans en décembre.
On est au début du paquet, pour le moment ça se passe bien mais c'est encore en mélange avec les anciennes.

Ici au niveau pathologies, elle a déclaré une arythmie en 2015 (elle fait dans la tachycardie, ça a démarré avec un malaise après s'être "énervée" avec le chien du voisin). Elle est sous traitement mais ces derniers mois ça a évolué en souffle au cur. Probablement la conséquence de l'année 2016 et des multiples AG. En avril 2016, elle a loupé la dernière marche de l'escalier, mal réceptionnée, disque cervical explosé, paralysie. Neurochir. Rééduc. Elle s'est levée seule à J+5 de l'opé et a remarché (quelques pas) au bout d'une semaine. Hydrothérapie. En séquelles : troubles de l'équilibre et papatte avant gauche qui a parfois des "faiblesses". On vit en 1er étage sans ascenseur. Donc laisse courte, promenade calme et on esquive les autres chiens (même si ça emmerde les gens et que je m'entends faire la leçon...  )
Elle a la forme, je ne pensais pas la voir encore secouer son noeud quand je suis allée la rechercher après l'opération. Elle a le sommeil plus profond : quand je rentre et qu'elle ronque, elle ne me capte pas. Au bout d'un moment elle réagit "ah ? Mais t'es là !!" 
Et elle devient sourde mais elle a l'ouïe sélective.  

Elle peine quand il fait chaud donc j'adapte les promenades en fonction. Pas évident quand on doit jongler entre "il faut qu'elle marche pour sa musculature" et "oui mais attention à son cur".
Cet hiver, s'il fait humide je vais tester de lui mettre un manteau. J'avais acheté un imperméable doublé polaire pour Toronto, il va lui être un peu grand mais à voir déjà si elle supporte

----------


## borneo

Dans la rubrique "éponger les flaques", j'ai trouvé un truc très bien : Tiponge de Spontex.



C'est plus fin et plus petit qu'une serpillère, mais ça éponge très bien. Jusque là, j'utilisais une grande serpillère, mais c'est galère à rincer et à faire sécher.

Là, je suis en vacances en appartement, et mon vieux loulou, qui a l'habitude de sortir la nuit par la chatière à la maison, me fait une petite flaque toutes les nuits.

Eh bien ça me change la vie...  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Vous avez déjà eu le cas d'un chien âgé qui perd l'ouïe à 90% durant un moment et semble la retrouver ensuite? 

Murphy qui n'entendait plus que nos sifflements , entend de nouveau assez bien même si on doit crier un peu "pipi, manger, viens, tiens..." bon ça reste un peu laborieux mais on est vachement étonné

----------


## borneo

Il avait peut-être un bouchon dans l'oreille ?

----------


## Naloune

Ou alors c'est lié au fait qu'il n'était pas bien ces derniers temps? Moi je pense que j'essaierais d'écarter la piste des absences passagères liées à l'âge mais tu as peut être vu avec le véto déjà.
Il a quel âge Murphy déjà?
Moi je réfléchis à quel tissu prendre pour refaire la garde robe de Slam 
Ma mère s'est remise à la couture et cherche des idées, et bien pas de soucis...
Du coup, je me disais un tissu imperméable ET lavable sur le dessus (avec une doublure polaire) si une de vous à des idées?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

On a mis ça sur le compte de la fatigue qu'il a subit entre l'hépatite, la splenectomie et les derniers soucis de dos.


Les absences on a écarté, il a vraiment toute sa tête on en est certains  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que vous couvrez vos petits vieux la nuit ? La mienne adore avoir une couverture sur elle mais évidemment comme elle bouge le matin elle ne l'a plus et je me demandais si je ne lui prenais pas un "pyjama". Elle n'est pas frileuse (enfin elle ne le montre pas en tout cas !) mais je crois que c'est juste le plaisir d'être couverte.

----------


## Naloune

Oui il adore ça! Il a les poils très très ras, donc je ne sais pas si c'est lié. Ca et son hypersensibilité, et certainement aussi que c'est bien agréable de dormir enveloppé et que sa maman lui remette sa couette avant de partir au travail le matin 
Moi il est aux croquettes sans céréales etc + gros os très régulièrement. J'aimerais le repasser au BARF mais ça fait longtemps que je ne me suis plus pencher sur le sujet, faudrait que je remette le nez dans le calcul de ration.

----------


## borneo

Le soir, en me couchant, je le recouvre d'une polaire. Je pense qu'il apprécie, car il dort près de la porte, où il ne fait pas très chaud à cause de la chatière. C'est lui qui a choisi l'endroit.

----------


## del28

les miens n'aiment pas être couverts.
mais ils dorment dans le salon, la pièce la plus chaude de la maison aussi.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ils s'enroulent tous les 2 dans leur couette pour dormir, sinon Murphy tire une ou 2 couettes dans sa kennel pour être bien au chaud

----------


## Loupiotte21

Faudrait que je lui apprenne à se remette sa polaire sur le dos alors !

----------


## celine.624

Bonjour la vieillerie !   Bon je dois bien m'y résoudre mais j'entre dans le club... Je suis à la recherche de quelque chose de naturel pour aider mes vieux machins... Qui pourrait les booster un peu (l'hiver arrive vite vite) et qui aiderait également les articulations toussa toussa... Je souhaiterai quelque chose que je puisse mettre dans l'eau de boisson et qui du coup servirait aussi pour les chats... Je vous donne un p'tit topo sur la tribu : 
Les chiens : Caly malinoise, 10 ans RAS sauf peut être les pattes qui se "coincent" un peu après une nuit couchée ; Boolvaïe am staff, 11 ans RAS à part qu'il est soigné actuellement pour un ulcère de la cornée ; Angie 12 ans actuellement sous traitement pour aider son petit coeur et combattre son oedème. il y a également Bulma et Gaya respectivement 7 et 6 ans, Bull mais tout est ok pour elle. 
Les chats : Lisia et Toons, 15 ans ; Imotehp, Anakhyn et Poupée, 13 ans ; Shelby, Stinky et Faust, 7 ans. (les âges sont approximatifs, je les ai quasiment tous adoptés adultes). 

Voilà, voilà... A la maison j'ai EPP et argent colloïdal, on m'a parlé de la moule verte ? Il me faudrait donc quelque chose qui ne gênerait pas les traitements actuels. (celui d'Angie est évidemment à donner à vie) 

Merci !

----------


## malko

Pour booster l'immunité échinacée. Par contre pour les articulations, ça va plus être du cas par cas je pense en fonction des problèmes de chacun

----------


## celine.624

> Pour booster l'immunité échinacée. Par contre pour les articulations, ça va plus être du cas par cas je pense en fonction des problèmes de chacun


Pour le moment il n'y a rien à ce niveau là, ce serait plus pour renforcer / aider. merci en tout cas pour le conseil, je peux trouver ça où et sous quelle forme ? merci.  :Smile:

----------


## malko

En gélule, EPS ou teinture mère. Moi j'utilise l'EPS en association avec le cyprès. C'est un peu galère à faire prendre aux chats car c'est assez dégueulasse, mais ça fonctionne bien pour élimier le coryza quand il se pointe. Je fais aussi des cures car un fiv +

Pour le reste
https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...naturellement/

----------


## Houitie

EPS ??? 
ça m'intéresse contre le coryza !!

Pour quelque chose à mettre dans l'eau tu as des mélanges de chez boiron contre l'arthrose. Style Rhumatyl, je pense qu'en prenant la compo t udois pouvoir trouver en granules à mettre dans l'eau de boisson?

----------


## malko

Extrait de Plantes Standardisée.

Le rhumatyl tu peux aussi le mettre dans l'eau (acheter le pvb rhumatisme au litre, ça revient carrément moins cher). Mais c'est plus curatif que préventif. S'il n'y a pas de soucis apparent, il n'y a pas d’intérêt à le donner.

----------


## celine.624

Super merci ! C'est bien ça : https://www.vetomalin.com/boiron-pvb...8681#ectrans=1 

C'est effectivement pour les aider, tout va bien de ce côté là. Du moins personne ne se plaint...

----------


## malko

ouep, mais ça se trouve pour encore moins cher  :: 

Si tu as des doutes, le mieux c'est d'aller voir un ostéo. J'en ai qui ne se plaignent pas et qui pourtant on des gros soucis articulaires et/ou neurologiques

----------


## celine.624

Oui je me méfie de mon am staff, il est capable de jouer le grand drame pour lui mettre son collyre et ne rien dire pour pire...

----------


## malko

Ouais faut faire gaffe. J'en ai deux qui ont des soucis avec gros risques de paralysie de l'arrière train à l'avenir. L'un présente une petite boiterie de l'arrière alors que c'est l'avant qui est bien atteint (et donc fout l'arrière en l'air) et l'autre n'a aucun symptôme de quoique ce soit et pourtant, ça risque de mal finir pour elle.
Les miens ont tous entre 8 et 9 ans et vont chez l'ostéo au moins 2 fois/an désormais (on a commencé cette année). 
Mes prochains iront tous au moins un fois l'an quelque soit leur âge car au final je découvre des pathologies que je ne soupçonnais pas et dont on aurait sans doute pu réduire l'avancée si on avait commencé avant

----------


## Naloune

Bon et bien nous allons devoir trouver un ostéo qui peut prendre Mr Chou entre Noël et jour de l'an, il n'est pas au mieux de sa forme, à la veille de ses 10 ans 
Il a pleuré ce matin "juste" parceque j'ai passé ma main sur ses hanches. Mon pauv' lapin, j'aime pas ça, on va voir si on fait une injection de metac*m pour le soulager en attendant la scéance d'ostéo ou d'éthio suivant qui je vais avoir en premier.
Le temps est dégueulasse aussi, il fait doux et humide, je sais qu'il galère plus quand c'est comme ça.

----------


## lealouboy

Naloune, on a toujours un flacon de metacam à la maison  :: 

Coyot Boy est allé au centre canin lundi pour une séance de socialisation et ça l'a beaucoup éprouvé ( 2h de voiture + 1h de séance). Il a été patraque pendant 2 jours, je lui ai donné 2 jours de metacam.
Il a retrouvé tranquillement sa forme de jeune loulou à la suite de ça  :Smile:  
Coyot Boy a 10 ans lui aussi, il est parfois un peu raide le matin mais si je vois qu'il l'est toujours le soir, je lui donne une dose dans sa ration. 
Info importante : il n'a pas de problème de santé particulier et n'a aucune contre indications pour ce médicament.

----------


## malko

Remplacez le metacam par la pâte de curcuma  :: 
Ça évitera de leur flinguer les reins et tout le reste à terme

----------


## Naloune

Il a du avoir du metacam peut être 5 fois dans sa vie? Je ne sais pas trop. Je m'en vais préparer de la pâte de curcuma de ce pas, j'ignorais qu'elle pouvait aussi soulagée le crise d'arthrose et/ou douleurs articulaires.
Et sinon, 10 ans aujourd'hui mon chou 
Pas mal pour un chien qui ne devait pas dépasser les 5 ans

----------


## nat34

Vaut il mieux vivre longtemps et douloureux, ou calmé et dans de bonnes conditions?
Sinon tu as glucosamine et chondroitine en cure de trois mois pour accompagner le traitement curatif.

----------


## malko

Ben je sais pas comment il faut vivre, mais bon, Pirate n'a jamais eu de cure d'AI pour son arthrose, il avait pâte de curcuma et homéo. Il a vécu jusque 18,5ans, avec une pds digne de celle d'un jeune chien !

Dauzac : dysplasique des deux hanches + arthrose prononcée dans les genoux, Ivoire, bourrée de becs de perroquets sur toute la colonne : Aucun AI : du curcuma, de l'homéo, de la phyto au quotidien et .... tout va bien, aucune douleur, aucune boiterie, aucune raideur.

Je vais donc dire que chez moi, ça fait clairement ses preuves

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tu donnes en quelle quantité ta pate de curcuma ? 
Tu achète un curcuma en poudre particulier ? tu rajoutes du poivre et de la cannelle comme préconisé sur le site ?

----------


## malko

Je donne la quantité nécessaire à chaque chien. Entre une petite cuillère à café et deux grosses selon les besoins.
J'achète de la poudre de curcuma au kilo selon les promos et j'ajoute du poivre fraichement moulu et de l'huile d'olive (Z'aiment pas à l'huile de Coco), le tout bio

----------


## COCO12

Bonjour à tous, je remonte ce topic  :Frown: 
Hier soir en papouillant notre vieux grincheux (Parson terrier de 15 ans) nous avons découvert une boule au niveau de son pti cul.
Aspect très moche, ouverte en fait, je ne sais comment décrire, mais à mon avis cela ressemble à une tumeur qui a éclaté.
Il n'avait rien ce we, même pas une boule sous la peau, c'est ce qui nous étonne. Çà peut apparaître comme ça?
Il va très bien, n'a absolument pas l'air géné, court, mange et se comporte tout à fait normalement.
J'ai peur du verdict véto, hors de question de lui faire subir une anesthésie pour une chirurgie à bientôt 16 ans. Nous nous étions promis de ne pas nous acharner quand il lui arriverait quelque chose.
Des avis ou conseils en attendant ce soir?

----------


## celine.624

Il faudrait voir l'aspect que ça a, Boolvaïe avait eu un abcès à cet endroit.  ::

----------


## COCO12

Merci Céline.
On va voir, mais ça n'a pas l'aspect d'un abcès.
Je vous donnerais le verdict du véto.

----------


## celine.624

Tiens nous au courant.  ::  On croise les doigts.

----------


## Azoth

> Merci Céline.
> On va voir, mais ça n'a pas l'aspect d'un abcès.
> Je vous donnerais le verdict du véto.


Une fistule anale peut-être ??

sinon pour la prise en charge de ma zozoth de 12 ans 33kg, bourrée d'arthrose, j'ai mon "cocktail" complété par de l'osteo douce.

Au quotidien: 1 gélule d'harpagophytum + 1 bouchée FLEXADIN advanced (chondroprotecteur) + 10 granules de CURCUMA



En cure de 10 jours: 10 granules d'arnica
En si besoin: protecteur gastrique humain 20 mg, Phosphaluvet, un anti inflammatoire CIMALGEX






mon objectif avec ma doudoune c'est le confort et bien être. Depuis qu'elle est sous flexadin (octobre 2017) je n'ai pas eu besoin d'utiliser d'antin inflammatoire (cimalgex) ni de phosphaluvet ni de granule d'arnica!!! je lui donne son protecteur gastrique une fois par semaine en préventif de par ses antécédents et elle a la pêche.
elle joue, marche, fait ses caprices, la combinaison de traitement fonctionne bien et on me l'avait annoncé comme un chien qui ne dépassera pas les 6-8 ans lol

----------


## COCO12

Bon, nous avons décalé le RDV...
Mon fils ne pouvait pas être présent hier soir à l'heure prévue, et le pti grincheux c'est vraiment son chien à lui, ils sont inséparables depuis 15 ans.
J'ai donc regardé le pti vieux, il est en pleine forme et prévenu le véto.
Nous y allonss ce vendredi, sauf si nous avons l'impression que le chien ne va pas bien, à ce moment là il m'a dit de passer n'importe quand. C'est rassurant.
Le we nous permettra de nous habituer à la nouvelle si elle est mauvaise.
Et si c'est vraiment grave et évolutif rapidement, nous pourrons nous organiser pour son dernier voyage.
Il reposera dans le sud-ouest auprès de son copain Maurice décédé à 16 ans, dans le terrain chez mes parents.
Bien sûr nous croisons très fort nos doigts, mais nous essayons aussi d'être réaliste, à bientôt 16 ans il faut voir les choses en face.
A suivre...

----------


## Azoth

S'il est en pleine forme, ça vaut quand même le coup de le prendre en charge... nettoyer les plaies, voir si cicatrise, l'évolution...
Un abcès, une fistules, un bouton, ça n’apparaîent pas en 2 jours, il devait déjà avoir "une masse" non connue. Un petit kyste, ce genre de chose.. et une fistule arrive soudainement mais parce qu'elle fait son chemin en interne déjà... plusieurs jours avant.
Même si votre fils n'est pas là... ça aurait été sympa de le montrer au véto? 
Les personnes âgées, on les soigne.. s'ils ont besoin de soins... antibio... pansements...

----------


## COCO12

Euh, mais je le soigne mon chien.
C'est quoi ces reflexions franchement? Evidemment on le prendra en charge si il va bien, comme je fais depuis bientôt 16 avec lui et mes 2 autres chiens et mon chat.
Je ne suis simplement pas pour un acharnement sur un pti vieux, désolée si mon message a été mal compris, mais les jugements comme le tien son franchement déplacés.
Ce qui est "sympa" ou pas je vais en juger moi-même , merci pour ton intervention!

----------


## Azoth

> Euh, mais je le soigne mon chien.
> C'est quoi ces reflexions franchement? Evidemment on le prendra en charge si il va bien, comme je fais depuis bientôt 16 avec lui et mes 2 autres chiens et mon chat.
> Je ne suis simplement pas pour un acharnement sur un pti vieux, désolée si mon message a été mal compris, mais les jugements comme le tien son franchement déplacés.
> Ce qui est "sympa" ou pas je vais en juger moi-même , merci pour ton intervention!


arf, bah je vous en prie.  :: 
Quant au ton de votre réponse, j'ai pris l'habitude de voir des gens sur la défensive ici, limite persécutés à se sentir agressés pour un oui ou un non alors rassurez vous, nul part il est dit que vous n'êtes pas une bonne et gentille maîtresse. 
J'ai simplement rebondit sur le fait que vous n'étiez pas allée au véto car votre fils n'était pas là, point barre.  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*mon chien Snif, âgé de 19 ans et deux mois, a fait l'année dernière deux abcès à l'anus, un intérieur et un autre à l'extérieur

je suis allée aussitôt chez le vétérinaire et il a été mis sous médicaments

deux jours après ses abcès ont éclaté, mais bien traités ils sont partis et maintenant il est en pleine forme malgré son grand âge  

tout ça pour vous dire que même les chiens âgés se remettent très bien et qu'il faut consulter et ne pas désespérer 
par contre je vous conseille  gentiment de ne pas attendre vendredi car ça me paraît bien loin et si infection il y a ça pourrait s'aggraver.*

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Murphy a fait un avc dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche.
Il se remet plutôt bien, il garde la tête penchée et perd encore un peu l'équilibre.
Nous lui avons installé un tapis à chaque sortie de kennel pour ne pas déraper en sortant.
En plus de son medrol et son cbd quotidien, il reçoit du ginseng, de la grêle royale, du fer (il est anémié, tous ça c'est les suites de sa splenectomie)...

----------


## malko

Oh mince 

J’envoie plein de bonnes ondes à ton papychien Amandine  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Merci  j'ai plutôt la forme il paraît, je réclame à manger :Smile:

----------


## malko

P'tit loup  :: 

C'est une bonne maladie d'avoir faim  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

C'est sur ça dépend des chiens. Ma monitrice d'agility à fini en final GPF agility avec une chienne de.... 14ans!!! Un petit chien certes, mais une belle fin de carrière et la véto était épatée de voir un vieux chien en si bonne forme. Elle a tout décompensé les deux dernières années et elle est dcd la veille de ses 18 ans. Elle continu encore avec sa petite chienne de presque 12 ans malgré les mauvaises langues, mais franchement, quand on voit la chienne aboyer de plaisir et enchainer des parcours sans trop de difficulté, elle se dit que finalement, sa retraite attendra encore un peu! 
Mon braque avait mal été estimé quand on l'a trouvé devant chez nous, il a toujours fait jeune chien, il n'a jamais eu aucun signe de vieillesse. Mais il a eu un mélanome, signe qu'il était plus vieux d'au moins trois ou quatre ans!!! Au final, un cancer foudroyant l'a emporté, il devait avoir onze douze ans mais officiellement sept. Avant son cancer, on faisait encore du vélo, il était musclé comme un boeuf, hyper rustique. 
Ca me fait peine de lire ces témoignages de chiens atteints des maux de l'age, mais je me dit que pour une fois, j'aimerais bien avoir un animal qui vieillit chez moi et pas les perdre prématurément.

----------


## superdogs

> Merci  j'ai plutôt la forme il paraît, je réclame à manger



Allez Murphy, bon rétablissement ... il se peut fort bien que tu te rétablisses complètement, ça s'est déjà vu  ::

----------


## celine.624

Je crois que pour les Bulls, on peut VRAIMENT s'inquiéter le jour où ils ne réclament plus à manger.  :Big Grin:  (ça marche aussi avec d'autres chiens, une fois dans toute sa vie Angie a refusé de la nourriture, pas normal... Véto => gastro...)

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Pleins d'ondes positives pour Murphy !  :: 


Je me suis retrouvée aux urgences véto mardi soir (rentré 21h, je commence le boulot à 5h youhou !). En balade Diablo aurait glissé ou se serait coincé la patte dans un trou. Et forcément, la patte touchée et sa patte arrière valide !  ::  En plein milieu du bois, il me restait une heure de marche et je me suis retrouvée un Groenendael qui ne pouvait plus marcher, c'était top comme promenade j'ai aimé !  :: 
La véto ostéo avait déjà fermé sa clinique. Suis donc allée chez mon véto habituel. Rien de cassé, pas de ligaments croisés. Il m'a donné des AINS pour le soulager.
Le lendemain je suis allée chez l'osto. Quand je disais que je voulais plus aller chez elle ... bin j'avais raison !  :: 
Diagnostique : 4 verterbres de bloquées, les deux hanches bloquées et le genoux gauche bloqué.
Temps de la séance d'ostéo : 11 minutes !  ::  
En gros on peut pas vraiment dire que qqch ai vraiment été fait, je suis pas ostéo mais bon ...
Bin ouai aujourd'hui mon Diablo il est toujours aussi mal que mardi et je m'en rend malade ! Enfin, peut etre une mini améliorarion ne voyons pas tout en noir. Il est au repos forcé. Il marche vraiment bizarrement, j'ai peur que si ca dure il perde du muscle à sa patte fonctionnelle (l'autre étant HS) et qu'il se retrouve vraiment handicapé. Lui qui fait 10km par jours balade ... j'ai vraiment peur.
Si demain il ne va pas mieux je retourne chez le véto, mais appart me donner des AINS j'ai bien peur qu'il ne me propose rien d'autre  :: 

Ah oui et en passant, suis aussi allée chez le véto vendredi soir en urgence pour un othématome due à une otite pour Mitsuki. Ca tombait bien, je venais d'avoir ma paie avec une prime. Y a déjà plus de prime avec tout ça !  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

> Je donne la quantité nécessaire à chaque chien. Entre une petite cuillère à café et deux grosses selon les besoins.
> J'achète de la poudre de curcuma au kilo selon les promos et j'ajoute du poivre fraichement moulu et de l'huile d'olive (Z'aiment pas à l'huile de Coco), le tout bio


Malko,

Tu pourrais me donner ta recette exacte?

Merci beaucoup  :: 

J'ai trouvé ca sur internet :

65g de *curcuma en poudre bio*, de bonne qualité (contient    entre 3 et 5% de curcumine, la teneur la plus courante) ou 200g de *racine de curcuma fraiche* 
1/2 à 3/4 de cuiller à café de *poivre noir* fraîchement moulu     
125ml d'eau     
70ml d'huile d'olive, de lin ou de noix de coco bio (on ne peut pas utiliser nimporte quel type dhuile, les effets ne sont pas les mêmes)     
1/2 cuiller à café de de *cannelle de Ceylan* - *OPTIONNE*L.

----------


## malko

Nyunyu, tu as LA bonne recette  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Je viens den faire, jai les doigts fluo  :: 

a suivre!! Bibiche supporte mal le metacam, donc si je pouvais le remplacer par du naturel, ca serait top!!!
Jai mis un peu de gingembre, en partant du principe quau pire ca ne ferait rien, aux mieux ca soulagera ses voies respiratoires

----------


## malko

Alors attention, le trop est l'ennemi du bien  :: 
Commence doucement le curcuma pour voir si elle supporte bien et qu'elle d'habitude au goût; il faudra quelques jour pour que ça fasse effet. 

Il existe aussi d'autres alternatives pour la douleur

Tu as trouvé des infos pour la CBD ?

----------


## celine.624

Ha oui si vous avez des infos pour la CBD je suis preneuse ! Une amie a son dogo de 9 ans qui lui fait un insulinome et on cherche de quoi l'aider... On a un doute sur le curcuma qui pourrait réduire la résistance à l'insuline...

----------


## Nyunyu

CBD moi on ma conseillé 10mg/ jour pour commencer (chienne de 40kg)...
pour le moment cest juste sur létagère, elle na pas lair davoir mal.
Elle vient de dîner, le curcuma est passé crème  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

malko, tu vas croire que je faix exprès de te suivre pour te contredire mais non on suit juste les mêmes topics  :Smile: 

Je voulais juste préciser (comme on voit dans la majorité des recettes qu'on trouve sur internet) qu'il n'est pas nécessaire, ou plutôt qu'il ne faudrait pas mettre de poivre dans la pâte de curcuma pour les animaux, il y a un risque de gastrite. L'intérêt du poivre étant limité par rapport à ce risque je pense qu'il vaut mieux le remplacer par autre chose (gingembre par exemple).
Et si vous pouvez prendre du curcuma en racine c'est encore mieux mais moins facile à préparer c'est sur.

----------


## celine.624

> CBD moi on m’a conseillé 10mg/ jour pour commencer (chienne de 40kg)...
> pour le moment c’est juste sur l’étagère, elle n’a pas l’air d’avoir mal.
> Elle vient de dîner, le curcuma est passé crème


Le CBD c'est uniquement lors de "crise" alors ? Pour le Dogo, on cherche plutôt quelque chose à donner quotidiennement et ce jusque... Bon m'voyez... Le cancer du pancréas ça ne rigole pas mais il est costaud le loulou, on y croit ! 




> malko, tu vas croire que je faix exprès de te suivre pour te contredire mais non on suit juste les mêmes topics 
> 
> Je voulais juste préciser (comme on voit dans la majorité des recettes qu'on trouve sur internet) qu'il n'est pas nécessaire, ou plutôt qu'il ne faudrait pas mettre de poivre dans la pâte de curcuma pour les animaux, il y a un risque de gastrite. L'intérêt du poivre étant limité par rapport à ce risque je pense qu'il vaut mieux le remplacer par autre chose (gingembre par exemple).
> Et si vous pouvez prendre du curcuma en racine c'est encore mieux mais moins facile à préparer c'est sur.


Bon à savoir !

----------


## Nyunyu

Non non, c’est à donner en cure, faut juste jongler avec la dose en fonction de l’état du chien.
Enfin c’est ce que j’ai compris, mais je ne connaissais pas ce produit le mois dernier donc attention, je ne suis pas une référence.
Ca fait quoi... tout juste 2 semaines qu’on a appris pour l’osteosarcome de ma chienne? Du coup j’essaye de me renseigner +++, sans tout mélanger tout de suite ... ::

----------


## malko

> malko, tu vas croire que je faix exprès de te suivre pour te contredire mais non on suit juste les mêmes topics 
> 
> Je voulais juste préciser (comme on voit dans la majorité des recettes qu'on trouve sur internet) qu'il n'est pas nécessaire, ou plutôt qu'il ne faudrait pas mettre de poivre dans la pâte de curcuma pour les animaux, il y a un risque de gastrite. L'intérêt du poivre étant limité par rapport à ce risque je pense qu'il vaut mieux le remplacer par autre chose (gingembre par exemple).
> Et si vous pouvez prendre du curcuma en racine c'est encore mieux mais moins facile à préparer c'est sur.


Ce à quoi je vais te répondre : en dehors d'une pathologie digestive avérée, il n'y a aucune contre indication à l’ajout du poivre, qui renforce quand même pas mal les effets du curcuma. (là je te donne les infos du véto qui a crée la recette et l'utilise avec succès depuis de très nombreuses années. Il y a d'ailleurs une page fb sur laquelle il répond régulièrement aux questions sur le sujet si vous voulez)
Et si on a peur, on donne le curcuma avec du kéfir de lait

J'ai deux systèmes digestifs fragiles à la maison (ancienne gastro non soignée), et avec le kéfir je peux donner du curcuma sans aucun effet secondaire autre que le soulagement des douleurs de l'arthrose prononcée.

Si besoin, j'en ai quelques grains en réserve et je peux en donner  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Personnellement je ne prends pas le risque, évidemment chacun fait comme il veut.
L'explication est "chimique", je n'ai pas les termes scientifiques et je ne retrouve pas la source mais en gros : chez l'homme il y a une action au niveau du foie qui fait que l'effet (notamment anti inflammatoire) du curcuma est diminuée, le poivre sert à empêcher l'action du foie "négative" et donc renforcer l'effet du curcuma. Chez les chiens, chats, cette action du foie est inexistante donc il n'est pas nécessaire de la contrer.

Donner un complément pour protéger d'un effet indésirable d'un autre complément c'est dommage, surtout quand on peut s'en passer, et ça me semble mieux pour l'organisme de limiter le nombre de compléments.

----------


## malko

Perso je ne donne pas de Kéfir juste pour protéger l'estomac, mais pour plein d'autres raisons car c'est excellent pour la santé (je ne serais pas vgl, j'en consommerais moi même  ::  )

----------


## Loupiotte21

Et le kéfir de fruit ?  :Smile:

----------


## malko

j'en prends aussi, mais les deux n'ont pas exactement les mêmes propriétés

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Le CBD on est à 9mg /jr pour Murphy. Si ça va pas c'est plus.




Murphy revient de chez l'osteo qui est contente de son évolution depuis dimanche matin. En effet, il ne reste plus grand chose qui montrent qu'il a fait cet avc (tête penchée, démarche un peu perturbée mais dans l'ensemble ça va). Elle l'a travaillé en énergétique, il a apprécié. On continue de le stimuler doucement sans non plus le fatiguer, et on va reprendre un peu les micro balades.
Voilà, espérons que tout reparte dans le bon sens maintenant, on a eu notre dose d'émotions Fifouille et nous.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Bonne nouvelle ! C'est quand même chouette les oséto ! 

Diablo a rdv avec une autre ostéo mardi. Je ne la connais pas mais elle prend les urgences et une séances dure en moyenne 45 minutes. J'espère qu'elle pourra l'aider et qu'elle sera bien, les avis sur sa page facebook sont positifs.

----------


## COCO12

Pour celles qui auraient suivi.
Opération du pti vieux hier, une petite tumeur en son zizi et le le pti cul.
On avait très peur de l’anesthésie, à 15 ans ce n'est quand même pas anodin.
Il est rentré à la maison et il va très bien.
La collerette ne lui plait pas du tout, il se cogne et comme il est est très têtu, bah au lieu d'essayer de faire le tour, ben non, lui il force.
L'avantage de cette chose: il ne fera pas les poubelles pendant une bonne semaine  :: 

Le prélèvement n'est pas très beau, elle a déjà sentie des choses pas belles à côté, on verra quand on aura les résultats ce que l'on mettra en place.

----------


## celine.624

Il est fort ton loulou ! On va croiser les doigts !

----------


## COCO12

Merci Céline!
Oui, il est fort ça c'est sûr.
Il est totalement sourd, mais mis à part ça, il va très bien.
Les analyses de sang sont d'ailleurs très bonnes.
Quand on l'a récupéré hier à la clinique il a vu un chien dans la salle d'attente et ça n'a pas loupé.
Encore un peu endormi, collerette autour du coup, il lui a montré ses dents de senior en poussant son plus beau grognement. :: 

Ça serait dommage que la maladie arrive trop vite, il est tellement en forme et heureux.
Il joue à la balle, il court comme un jeunot et mange comme un ogre ce serait tellement bien qu'il puisse profiter encore...

----------


## Azoth

super pour votre loulou COCO12, tenez nous au courant de la biopsie

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Bilan de Diablo : 

Mis appart qu'il est contracté d'un peu partout sur la colone, mardi dernier en chutant il s'est fait :
tendinite patte postérieure droite 
entorse patte postérieure gauche

Je lui fais donc des cataplasmes d'argile. C'est la première fois que j'essaie, j'espère que ça va l'aider.

Je sais qu'il lui faut du repos mais trop de repos est très dangereux pour lui : si sa patte postérieure gauche se démuscle il ne pourra plus tenir debout car la droite est une canne ... 
Je pensais donc aux attelles médicales, pensez vous que ça puisse le soulager comme pour nous ?

----------


## COCO12

Retour chez le véto hier matin ;(
EN surveillant sa cicatrisation nous avons découverts 2 boules importantes à quelques centimètres de l'intervention pratiquée il y a une dizaine de jours.
Elles se sont formées en 24h. 
Verdict du véto, il faut intervenir...ok, mais on ne va pas l'opérer toutes les semaines? Les résultats des analyses ne sont pas encore revenues.Avant de l’anesthésier à nouveau j'aimerai quand même être sûre que des nouvelles grosseurs ne vont pas apparaître 2 jours après.
Nous avons changé de véto, là c'est une clinique moderne et tout le tralalala, mais il me parle de faire venir un véto pour pratiquer une écho, je n'ai jamais entendu ça.
Du coup il opère sans avoir vérifié avant? Auparavant mes vétos pratiquaient les échos directement.
Je suis perdue, je ne sais pas exactement quand ils auront le retour des analyses de la masse prélevée la semaine dernière, c'est quand même important.
Quelqu'un peut me conseiller un véto dans le 92 ou je pourrais faire un deuxième avis et surtout me sentir en confiance?
Pour rappel il a 15 le pti grincheux, je ne veux pas lui imposer des souffrances pour remplir le porte monnaie des vétos!

----------


## Azoth

c'est si difficile de faire confiance.... tout peut changer selon l'humain sur lequel on tombe....
bon courage Coco
je ne peux vous conseiller qui que ce soit dans le 92  ::

----------


## COCO12

Enfin retour des prélèvements du Labo, c'est catastrophique.
Et des tumeurs qui sortent de partout. Il est foutu notre pauvre petit pépère.
Et pourtant il n'a pas l'air de souffrir, mais comment savoir vraiment? Ce n'est pas le genre de chien qui se plaint, loin de là.
On va lui donner des corticoïdes pour soulager, à priori il n'y arien d'autre à faire.
Je ne sais pas si on a bien fait de le faire opérer, tout s'accélère depuis l'intervention.
Nous sommes si tristes

----------


## celine.624

Ne te tracasse pas avec ça, tu as fait ce que bon te semblait et rien ne dit que ça n'aurait pas eu la même évolution voire pire... Prends soin de lui, chouchoute le... Et on vous envoie plein de bonnes ondes d'ici...

----------


## lili2000

Courage Coco12
Essaie d'en profiter le plus possible  :: 
Moi, j'ai ma plus vieille (13 à 17 ans ?) qui s'est fait mal (un autre chien l'a juste bousculé mais elle a du mal tombé et depuis elle n'arrivait plus à se lever seule ...) du coup AINS + chondroprotecteur + myo*itil pour l'aider à se remuscler si pas mieux, on verra pour des cortico ...
c'est la première fois que je la voit vraiment "vieille".
ce qui me rassure un peu c'est qu'elle mange bien

----------


## beapat

t'as tenté ta chance, si ça avait pu se guérir tu te serais félicité de l'avoir fait opéré et au moins tu sais ce qu'il a.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici Murphy nous a encore fait très peur lundi dernier, un seul vomissement mais des douleurs abdominales de dingue qui le faisait s'écrouler.
Veto => hospitalisation avec forte dose de cortisone dans la perf, et toute la panoplie habituelle. 
On a testé l'hospitalisation sur quelques heures chez les vetos avec retour possible toujours branché le soir  le soir il était bien mieux et surtout détendu (j'ai pu aller le sortir un peu, lui amener ses doudous etc...) donc il est resté pour la nuit sous perf. 
Le matin il était sortant (mais je l'ai laissé à cause du taf, jsuis juste passée le sortir faire ses besoins). Depuis il est bien, 2 jours de grossesse fatigue  mais depuis il est top.
On espère que ça va durer, il enchaîne le papy !

----------


## Naloune

Il enchaine oui, c'est clair. Bon rétablissement à Murphy  :: 
Coco comment va ton pti père?
Ici Slam dort beaucoup beaucoup, je sais pas si c'est le temps (dégueulasse, que de la flotte) qui fait ça, il est en forme sinon.

----------


## del28

des calins à vos ptits vieux les filles. 

ici j'ai retiré les pieds du ptit fauteuil préféré de liza. 
elle ne sait pas y monter calmement, il faut qu'elle prenne de l'élan. et comme sa vue ne va pas en s'arrangeant, elle se ratait régulièrement ces derniers temps.
elle a voulu sauter du haut du canapé deux fois cette semaine. elle s'est vautrée en beauté bien sur. ma ptite vieille qui se prend pour un chiot.

----------


## Azoth

Des nouvelles de ton petit COCO12 ??

----------


## COCO12

Merci de demander :: 

Pour l'instant il gère pas trop mal.
Il mange et dort beaucoup.
Il va bien, je pense, il réclame sa bouffe comme un petit furieux, se promène tranquillement et a l'air d'y prendre plaisir comme d'habitude.
Pour l'instant nous n'avons remarqué aucun signe ou comportement qui nous fait penser qu'il souffre, alors on le bichonne.
Mais les tumeurs grossissent et j'ai peur qu'elles deviennent rapidement handicapantes pour lui....
Je vous tiendrais au courant

----------


## Azoth

courage au petit bonhomme
peut-être qu'elles vont arrêter de grossir et rentrer dans une phase latente tout comme ça peut s'enflammer
mais avec toutes ces bonnes ondes, faut visualiser les tumeurs rétrécir rétrécir rétrécir  ::  pensées positives lol
merci pour les news et profitez bien des beaux jours qui reviennent du coup!!!

----------


## lealouboy

Bon courage pour ton p'tit père Coco  :: 

Coyot Boy s'était mis à marcher et errer dans la maison la nuit, on l'entendait marcher en quasi permanence donc :
1 ça m'inquiétait 
2 ça nous empêcher de dormir

Depuis que j'étais en couple avec N., les chiens ne dormaient plus dans la chambre ( N. a de gros problèmes de sommeil) mais on laissait toutes les portes ouvertes ( on vit dans un plain pieds et c'est pas un château lol, donc ils n'étaient vraiment pas loin, genre à 3 mètres quoi).

On a essayé de les installer dans notre chambre pour la nuit, problème résolu, p'tit Coyot dort à point fermé toute la nuit  ::  
Je pense que malgré la faible distance, il était angoissé  :: 
Le soir, il se précipite dans la chambre après son dernier pipi ( et son gâteau), comme si on allait l'abandonner dans le salon  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ma louloute âgée d'environ 11 ans, a des fuites la nuit. Je lui donne du Propalin, mais bon, j'aimerai que ça ne dure pas trop longtemps.
Il parait que le _baryta carbonica_ 5ch en homéopathie fait des merveilles.
Quelqu'un a essayé ?

----------


## beapat

moi j'ai esayé l'ostéo qui a réglé le problème pour un temps

----------


## superdogs

Je peux en parler à l'ostéo quand je le verrai (fin juin) mais j'aimerai bien arrêter le propalin avant

----------


## malko

le causticum fait des merveilles sur l’incontinence. testé et approuvé ici

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Pareil chez Heïdi, causticum dès les 1ers signes et depuis plus rien.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Question à la gomme : 

Pour les AINS vous les donnez plutot au moment de quel repas ? Celui du matin ou celui du soir ? Est-ce que ça change qqch ou pas pour le confort du Chien ?
J'ai cette question en tete depuis un bout de temps ...

----------


## Houitie

Vous l'utilisez comment le causticum? 
Je vois qu'Hestia a quelques petites fuites (vraiment juste 2/3 gouttes quand elle se leve le matin ou apres une longue longue sieste), ce serait adapté? 
Elle avait fait de l'incontinence peu de temps apres sa stérilisation puis c'était passé, on m'avait dit que ça pouvait revenir avec l'age. Là elle va avoir 8 ans dans un mois.

----------


## superdogs

Meme question (le baryta carbonica, c'est 5 par jour/ 3 mois, puis espacer tous les 2 jours...) 

 Chez ma chienne, pas que 2-3 gouttes, couchage bien trempé quand ça arrive.. 

Je vais tester les deux; retour dans quelques semaines...

Merci pour l'info causticum les filles !!

Quand je dis je vais tester les deux, je veux dire me renseigner sur les deux...

----------


## malko

Ici c'est aussi de l'incontinence post stérilisation qui est passé avec un protocole comportemental (lui apprendre à faire pipi sur commande pour lui faire vider sa vessie plusieurs fois par jour et surtout le soir) et qui est revenu cet automne avec l'âge. 8 ans aussi.

Je prends 2 granules que je dilue dans de l'eau dans une seringue. J'en donne la moitié les soirs où elle est très fatiguée et lautre moitié  le lendemain matin. 
Pendant une période j'ai du en donner tous les jours pendant plusieurs semaines car goutte en journée et flaque la nuit et les siestes post balade, puis on a espacé et on a retrouvé un rythme" normal"

Donc oui houitie, ça colle parfaitement pour ta louloute le causticum

----------


## MarieJojo

SVP, quelle dilution du Causticum donnez vous ? 9ch ? merci, car je vais vite essayer avec ma vielle que je suis parfois à la trace...et qui ne se rend compte de rien

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Frayeur dimanche matin, Murphy boitait patte avant gauche.
En fait ce neuneu s'était mis un coup d'ongle sur le bord de doigt voisin, provoquant un petit gonflement et une petite inflammation à force de lècher. 

Hier matin, plus rien, il était tout neuf au point de sauter de lui même sur la table d'auscultation pour sa séance de laser. 

Vieux boulet

----------


## Adibou

Est ce que l'un ou l'une d'entre vous a une "astuce" pour laver les oreilles (tombantes).

Je viens de me rendre compte, en l'aidant à se gratter l'oreille qu'elles sont vraiment dégueulasses. J'avoue que j'ai jamais trop pensé à lui nettoyer les oreilles, d'autant que quand on vivait dans le sud ouest, j'allais à la recherche aux épillets et qu'elles étaient plutôt propres.

Là elles sont vraiment dégueu dans le sens où quand je mets mon gros doigt d'humain, il est plein de dégueulasserie (c'est pas du tout au fond quoi).

J'ai rien en stock comme produit, mais je me demandais si en chauffant (TRES légèrement) du serum phy, ça pouvait déjà commencer à décoller un peu de crasse (en massant/laissant secouer la tête/retirant l'excès etc) ?
Je dois de toute façon aller racheter des pâtés demain matin, mais d'ici là ? (D'autant que cet aprem j'ai le temps, ce qui ne sera pas forcément le cas demain malheureusement)

Je précise juste qu'il n'a pas mal et ne semble pas gêner avant que me dise que je suis une maîtresse indigne.

----------


## lili2000

Le serum phy ne lui fera pas d emal, température ambiante. le problème, c'est que les saleté sont souvent grasses et le physio risque de ne pas bien enlevé les "dépots". Si le chien ne se secoue pas la tête exagérement et s'il n'a pas mal, tu peux largement attendre d'aller chez le véto, çà peut-être un moment qu'il a çà. Avec les oreilles tombantes, çà a tendance à macérer.
Pour le nettoyage, surtout pas de coton tige qui va enfoncer les saleté. Il faut soulever l'oreille, pencher la tête du chien pour que le trou soit vers le haut, tu met une giclée de serum (produit pour oreille si possible), tu essaies de garder le trou vers le haut pendant que tu masses le cartilage autour du conduit de l'oreille pour aider à décoller et faire remonter les saletés. Ensuite, tu laisse le chien se secouer les oreilles (attention au mur, il faut mieux te mettre dehors) puis tu nettoie avec un coton ou un mouchoir en papier l'extérieur de l'oreille sans rentrer dedans. Le chien va surement continuer de se secouer les oreilles un petit moment après mais çà va s'arrêter tout seul. Attention que l'oreille ne reste pas humide, donc pas plus de nettoyage que nécessaire.

Bon courage  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je serais toi j'attendrai demain afin d'acheter du sealane et des compresses, il n'est plus à un jour près, surtout si il n'y a aucune douleur, ça évitera de faire une bêtise.
Tu peux aussi acheter ça pour aider la crasse à bien partir : https://www.apiculture.net/soins-ani...IaAhFXEALw_wcB

----------


## Houitie

Pour les gouttes dans les oreilles je mets à chauffer dans mon soutien gorge comme ça température du corps  ::

----------


## malko

50% vinaigre de cidre et 50% eau  ::

----------


## lili2000

vinaigre ! çà doit piquer si l'oreille est un peu irritée ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> vinaigre ! çà doit piquer si l'oreille est un peu irritée ?


Je l'ai fait pour moi une fois parceque j'avais un bouchon. Bon sauf que j'ai pris aucune précaution j'étais énervée. J'ai versé dans mon oreille du vinaigre blanc (que je n'ai pas dilué), ça m'a bien chauffé l'oreille (mais j'ai pas eu mal) et mon oreille n'a jamais été aussi propre et j'ai jamais aussi bien entendu de ma vie  :: 

Après j'oserai pas le faire à mes Animaux .... Mais le vinaigre de cidre est moins fort et en plus malko précise de le diluer, ça doit pas trop faire mal je pense.

----------


## malko

voilà, à dilué à 50% et pas de vinaigre banc qui décape. Au pire si c'est irrité argent colloidal car s'il y a irritation, il y a un soucis queque part, c'est pas juste de la saleté

----------


## Adibou

Bon la journée est passée et j'ai complètement zappé forcément. 
Mon homme va aller chercher la bouffe demain et en profitera pour acheter du nettoyant (vu que je dois finalement aller bosser).
Je vais aussi l'envoyer acheter du vinaigre blanc pour le cas où. 

Je connaissais la technique pour nettoyer ya pas de soucis, par contre, je compte pas l'emmener chez le veto vu qu'il n'a pas mal ni n'est gêné.

Merci en tout cas !


Édit : en relisant je vois que c'est vinaigre de cidre,  je sais pas si on en trouvera ici (je vis en Irlande du Nord)

----------


## malko

oui, surtout pas de vinaigre blanc, ça décape même dilué !!

----------


## Quaraba

Adibou (si cela peut aider): voilà le site où je commande certains produits (c'est en Angleterre):

https://www.hiltonherbs.fr/vinaigre-...es-economiques

----------


## Adibou

Merci Quaraba, en effet c'est super, mais malheureusement, c'est la livraison hors mainland est super chère (on a toujours ce problème là, zooplus compris). Je l'enregistre néanmoins pour quand on aura déménagé !

----------


## Naloune

Bon bon bon, des nouvelles du front, je panique un peu parce que je sens une dégradation dans le comportement de Slam, j'aimerais un avis. Il semble perdre le fil de ce qui se passe à certains moments, et surtout depuis quelques jours, on dirait qu'il ne sait pas quoi faire de lui. Il a des moments où il reste debout, comme ça, sans penser à se coucher. Je le guide vers son dodo, et deux minutes après il est re-debout, à haleter. Alors il fait très chaud ici en ce moment, je laisse les volets fermés en journée, ils ont de l'eau et je les baigne au ruisseau 2 à 3 fois par jour, mais je me demande si c'est "juste" la chaleur? En soit, il va bien, mange, joue tout ça, je m'inquiète? Ils réagissent comment à la chaleur vos ptis vieux?

----------


## Loupiotte21

La mienne, 10 ans, a toujours très mal supporté la chaleur mais cette année je sens que ça va être pire que les années précédentes. A 23/24° en ce moment c'est déjà très difficile alors quand je vois les températures prévues ce week-end ... Ça peut lui arriver de rester debout sans savoir quoi faire, il faut que je la force à se coucher, je pense qu'elle aimerait bien s'activer parce qu'elle a besoin d'activités mais qu'elle se rend compte que ce n'est pas possible (même les jeux de flair lui donnent chaud), elle n'a pas envie de dormir, ne trouve pas de moyen d'avoir moins chaud. Je ne pense pas qu'il faut s'inquiéter mais si tu as un doute une petite visite véto peut être.

----------


## Darlow

Il ne devient pas sénile? Le fait de sembler déboussoler ou de ne pas savoir quoi faire, c'est un des symptômes.
Mon Oxow l'était devenu mais avec un oxygénateur de cerveau, il était redevenu lui-même en quelques jours.

----------


## Naloune

Oui la sénilité c'est ce qui me fait un peu peur  :: 
Je pense que je vais prévoir une petite visite chez le véto quand même.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Peut être voir à commencer des cures de candilat pour ton pépère. 
Murphy bug souvent, debout il attend, quand c'est comme ça, j'lui propose un massage, il se détend, se couche et s'endort.
La chaleur il n'a jamais supporté, pour ce week je vais mettre des bouteilles d'eau au congélo, comme ça, je les installe devant le ventilo et il prend le frais. Là, il reçoit des doses de cortisones un peu plus fortes que d'habitude, ça lui provoque de la tachycardie et fait monter la t° un peu aussi, mais on va gérer. Je vais aussi retirer les matelas épais des kennels et juste mettre des draps de coton.

----------


## Houitie

Délice quand elle reste debout comme ça c'est qu'elle a mal au derriere et hésite à se coucher... donc peut être vérifier de ce coté là aussi? 
Elle commence aussi à etre sénile mais quand elle est perdue elle gueule gueule gueule... de préférence la nuit...  ::

----------


## Azoth

> Peut être voir à commencer des cures de candilat pour ton pépère. 
> Murphy bug souvent, debout il attend, quand c'est comme ça, j'lui propose un massage, il se détend, se couche et s'endort.
> La chaleur il n'a jamais supporté, pour ce week je vais mettre des bouteilles d'eau au congélo, comme ça, je les installe devant le ventilo et il prend le frais. Là, il reçoit des doses de cortisones un peu plus fortes que d'habitude, ça lui provoque de la tachycardie et fait monter la t° un peu aussi, mais on va gérer. Je vais aussi retirer les matelas épais des kennels et juste mettre des draps de coton.


Qu'est ce que cette cure de candilat? 


Azoth fait souvent ça.... restée immobile, à regarder, sans bouger, debout... ça ne m'a jamais inquiétée  ::  En maison de retraite les personnes âgées font souvent ça aussi alors me suis pas affolée  ::  ils s'arrêtent, récupèrent, et le temps de faire tout ça, leurs esprits s'échappent un peu, puis ils se reconnectent et c'est reparti alors me suis dis qu'Azoth faisait pareille....  ::

----------


## borneo

Hello,

une bonne nouvelle, dans ce topic un peu déprimant. Mon senior monte de nouveau les escaliers. Je l'ai porté pendant six mois, j'ai même fabriqué un harnais pour le porter en bandoulière sur une épaule, car j'ai de gros problèmes de dos. 
Un jour, j'ai égaré le harnais, et j'ai tenté le coup. En le tirant juste un peu, il monte les escaliers. Gros soulagement pour moi, car ça devenait un cauchemar de le sortir.

Voilà, c'est vrai que nos vieux se dégradent, mais il peut tout de même y avoir du mieux de temps en temps.

----------


## Azoth

ah bravo!!!

les escaliers, monter dans la voiture tout ça, ça fait tellement d'années que je ne laisse plus Azoth le faire....  ::  trop peur qu'elle se fasse mal  ::

----------


## malko

C'est clair que pour les vieux, c'est difficile tout ça. Après encore faut-il avoir le courage de les aider au lieu de les laisser faire à leur détriment ...

----------


## borneo

Certes. Mais se faire une hernie discale en portant son chien n'est pas un avantage pour lui non plus. Combien d'animaux finissent en refuge parce que leurs maîtres ne peuvent vraiment plus s'en occuper ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je l'ai toujours porté pour monter et descendre de voiture. Même quand il était plus jeune. C'est un teckel, et ils ont le dos fragile.

----------


## malko

Avec un équipement conçu spécialement pour, par des spécialistes et des professionnels, ça n'est pas difficile de soutenir/soulever un chien, surtout un petit gabarit.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ça fait du sport et ça muscle le dos  il suffit de se tenir correctement.
Je ne fais aucun sport, mais monter et descendre Murphy (26kg,j'en fait 55) 5 à 6 fois par jour, j'ai des abdominaux de ouf et mon dos travaille aussi. 

Ils n'ont pas demandé à venir chez nous, donc il faut assumer. Si mon chien refuse de faire quelque chose de physique, ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de le tirer pour qu'il le fasse (tfacon avec des cervicales et un dos plein d'arthrose il n'a plus de possibilité d'être tiré), il vient dans les bras et on y va. 
Pareil en sortie, s'il est content de marcher qu'on part plus loin que prévu, et qu'il est en galère, hop il vient dans les bras et on rentre.
Et jamais jamais ça ne sera une corvée pour moi de les porter, leur laver le cul, le lever 5 fois par nuit.
J'aurai tout le temps de me plaindre quand il ne sera plus là, mais pas me plaindre de ce que je fais pour lui, me plaindre parce que tout ça je donnerai tout pour que ça continue des dizaines d'années. ...

----------


## lili2000

> Ça fait du sport et ça muscle le dos  il suffit de se tenir correctement.
> Je ne fais aucun sport, mais monter et descendre Murphy (26kg,j'en fait 55) 5 à 6 fois par jour, j'ai des abdominaux de ouf et mon dos travaille aussi.


Je suis d'accord pour toute la fin de ton message mais cette partie ne peut pas correspondre à tout le monde, certains on des problèmes de santé ou un age qui fait qu'ils ne peuvent pas porter 26kg comme toi. Je suis tout de même d'accord que certaines personnes ne feraient pas d'efforts pour leurs chiens  :: 

Bon, perso, j'ai la chance d'être en plein pied mais si je devait porter mes chiens, je le ferai  ::

----------


## malko

On parle d'un teckel... à moins qu'il ne soit obèse, il est loin des 26kg

Mais on connait tous la politique en vigueur chez lui quand l'animal apporte une contrainte...  :: 

Et même en plein pied on peut porter. j'ai porté/soulevé/supporté Maurice pendant des mois, jours et nuits. Et son dernier mois, il était totalement paralysé. 25kg "inertes" à déplacer, avec un bon harnais étudié pour, ça se fait.

----------


## lili2000

c'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de solutions pour aider  :Smile: 
je parlais pour 26 kg, un teckel, forcément plus de facilités
Je comprend bornéo qu'elle soit contente que son chien arrive à refaire des choses qu'il ne faisait plus, il faut juste le prendre comme çà je pense. Si elle "tire" sur le chien, je comprend qu'elle a dû l'encourager un peu en tirant légèrement. Enfin, c'est mon ressenti ...
Après, je ne parle pas des autres choses ...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

> Je suis d'accord pour toute la fin de ton message mais cette partie ne peut pas correspondre à tout le monde, certains on des problèmes de santé ou un age qui fait qu'ils ne peuvent pas porter 26kg comme toi. Je suis tout de même d'accord que certaines personnes ne feraient pas d'efforts pour leurs chiens 
> 
> Bon, perso, j'ai la chance d'être en plein pied mais si je devait porter mes chiens, je le ferai


Ha mais les problèmes de santé je les ai, entre l'arthrose mains/poignet/coude/épaule/cervicale, la discopathie dégénérative, l'hyperlordose, la double scoliose, le genou abîmé avec épanchement, entre autre, j'ai de quoi me plaindre si je veux, mais mon chien il n'a pas demandé à venir  chez nous, ni à ce qu'on habite à l'étage avec 20 marches bien raide d'escaliers anciens, donc c'est comme ça, je sers les dents quand j'ai mal et basta.

----------


## pomku

Malko, pourrais-tu me donner plus d'infos sur les harnais que tu évoques ? Pillow a régulièrement des soucis de pattes donc on lui fait faire une séance d'ostéo puis on le porte dans les escaliers (dans les bras). On est au 3e (immeuble 18e siècle donc marches assez raides et longs escaliers). Et bien sûr Pillow n'est pas mince !  ::  Alors on se relaie (on se "le passe" aux paliers) mais je sens bien que parfois, ça lui fait un peu peur.  :Frown: 
Comment ça "marche" ces harnais ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ce sont des harnais  qui prennent l'avant, le milieu et l'arrière du chien. On s'en est servit pour Murphy la semaine après son avc, ça lui permettait d'avancer sans tomber quand il s'emmelait les pattes

----------


## lili2000

Pomku, pour l'aider, tu as des truc de ce genre, à voir selon quelles pattes sont touchées :





Heureusement, je n'en ai jamais eu besoin, donc je ne peux pas te dire lesquels sont les plus faciles à utiliser. 
Malko t'en dira peut-être un peu plus  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

Merci les filles !  :: 
En fait il ne faut pas qu'il se serve de ses pattes arrière dans ces cas-là. Bref, il ne faut pas qu'il se serve de ses pattes du tout ! 
Mais ça ne comprime pas le poitrail du chien ? Ou son bidon (très présent chez Pillow le bidon !  :: ) ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Moi j'ai ça, c'est pas le plus adapté, c'est pour la rando à la base. Mais ça nous aide en cas de faiblesse.

----------


## pomku

Ouais, donc ce serait plutôt la première photo. 
En fait ça fait un "chien volant" ?  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

La pin-up les mets en balade en vacances, et le papy en cas de soucis aux pattes, trouble de l'équilibre

----------


## pomku

Il est beau Amandine !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon ben cékiki va faire un tour chez Polytrans ou pire Fenril ? (le mal, hein Poupoune ?)  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

J'ai aussi ça que je mets quand mes poignets sont trop atteints, ou que je suis platrée

https://www.croq.fr/harnais-type-sac...iABEgIgZfD_BwE

----------


## pomku

Ah ouais mais un harnais comme ça, dans le dos, il va paniquer à mort mon Lulu (surnom de Pillow) !  :Frown:  Même si en effet, c'est pas mal comme système.
Je vais plutôt étudier les harnais ou l'on peut porter à bout de bras

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Tu peux porter en ventral aussi, c'est ce que je préfère pour les escaliers.

Dans le dos c'était Stane qu'on y mettait, en randonnée

----------


## lili2000

Et sinon, essayer un sac pour le porter juste pour les escaliers ?
ce genre là par exemple. Au début, l'habituer à la maison ... Il pèse combien ?

----------


## pomku

On a un sac. On l'avait acheté pour le post-op ligaments croisés.

C'est ce genre là : 

Mais il déteste ça ! Il s'agite comme un foufou à l'intérieur.

Pour les étrangers à la "famille", il pèse 12 kg. Mais ici je dis la vérité, il en pèse 13 ! (il a sa pudeur quoi !  ::  )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais dis-moi Amandine, le Julius K9 d'hélitreuillage, il peut aussi servir comme harnais de balade ? Ça n'empêche pas le chien de pisser ?

----------


## lili2000

et essayer de lui donner sa gamelle dedans, dessus ouvert au début puis fermé. Le laisser sortir tout de suite puis augmenter de plus en plus. puis le soulever quelques secondes ...

idem pour les harnais, n'hésite pas à l'habituer à la maison au départ puis l'utiliser à l'extérieur que quand il est à l'aise.

----------


## malko

On a ça https://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/chie...SABEgImDfD_BwE#

Bon clairement au début c'est LA galère pour trouver le bon réglage, mais ensuite c'est top pour porter (pour lever, on croisait les sangles arrières sinon elles glissent quand le chien est couché). L'ostéo l'avait trouvé très bien conçu

Mais ce modèle ne correspond pas aux petits chiens

Ceux d'amandine sont top pour aider/soulever/porter, mais ne m'ont pas semblé adaptés à notre cas (mais je me trompe peut être) car on devait aussi soutenir pendant la marche essentiellement l'arrière qui s'est paralysé en premier. Et il voulait continuer de marcher malgré son handicap !!

Sur ma photo de profil, Maurice le porte (à ce moment-là il marchait encore et le harnais servait pour monter/descendre du camion et l'aider à sortir de l'eau)

----------


## pomku

Bon ben merci à toutes pour tous ces précieux renseignements.  :Smile: 
Je vais étudier le sujet, j'ai un peu de temps devant moi, en ce moment Lulu marche bien. :: 
 On arrive doucement à l'été, il adore cette période, ça lui rappelle d'où il vient et c'est moins humide (quoi que, il pleut encore des cordes sur Paris !). 

Puis ça me laisse le temps de gratter les fonds de tiroir.
Ou alors une cagnotte ?  ::  (nan  nan, chuis mauvaise, je sors !  :: )

----------


## borneo

J'ai eu un chien paralysé par une hernie discale. Je l'ai porté pendant 13 mois dans les escaliers. J'avais fabriqué un harnais très pratique qui me permettait de le porter en bandoulière, comme un sac. Là, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus, mais c'était assez simple :

Un harnais Julius à l'avant et une sangle avec une fermeture à clip à l'arrière, sous le ventre. Entre les deux, je mettais la bandoulière d'une cage de transport de chat. Je m'accroupissais, je mettais la bandoulière à l'épaule, et hop.

Sur l'épaule, avec un chien de 12 ou 13 kilos, ça va bien. Tu te fais bien moins mal au dos qu'en le portant sur l'avant.

----------


## beapat

> Ça fait du sport et ça muscle le dos  il suffit de se tenir correctement.
> Je ne fais aucun sport, mais monter et descendre Murphy (26kg,j'en fait 55) 5 à 6 fois par jour, j'ai des abdominaux de ouf et mon dos travaille aussi. 
> 
> Ils n'ont pas demandé à venir chez nous, donc il faut assumer. Si mon chien refuse de faire quelque chose de physique, ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de le tirer pour qu'il le fasse (tfacon avec des cervicales et un dos plein d'arthrose il n'a plus de possibilité d'être tiré), il vient dans les bras et on y va. 
> Pareil en sortie, s'il est content de marcher qu'on part plus loin que prévu, et qu'il est en galère, hop il vient dans les bras et on rentre.
> Et jamais jamais ça ne sera une corvée pour moi de les porter, leur laver le cul, le lever 5 fois par nuit.
> J'aurai tout le temps de me plaindre quand il ne sera plus là, mais pas me plaindre de ce que je fais pour lui, me plaindre parce que tout ça je donnerai tout pour que ça continue des dizaines d'années. ...


ça dépends du chien, jamais je ne porterais mon chien, jamais je n'ai porté ma chienne.

----------


## Houitie

Bah tu fais comment quand ils vieillissent et qu'ils ne veulent plus avancer? 
Délice je la porte tous les jours... soit  à bras soit en poussette. J'apprécie qu'elle continue de venir avec moi en balade mais au bout de quelques minutes elle est trop fatiguée pour suivre. En général elle marche 10 minutes au début de la balade et 15/20 minutes au milieu ou à la fin. Ce serait quand même triste de la laisser à la maison juste parce qu'elle ne peut / veut plus marcher. Elle profite à fond dans sa poussette, elle reste assise ou couchée à regarder tout le paysage, elle se manifeste en aboyant si elle veut descendre voir un chien ou juste aller sniffer ses petites odeurs. 
Je trouve que c'est la chance qu'ont nos petits chiens. Je pourrais difficilement faire la meme chose avec Hestia, il faudra que je trouve un autre système.

----------


## Delphane

Ben je suppose qu'à partir d'une certaine taille/d'un certain poids, ça ne devient plus possible, non ?
Enfin, porter un Saint-Bernard par exemple, à part bricoler un treuil, je vois pas...  ::

----------


## beapat

mon chien fait 80kg, et je ne peux pas porter l'avant et l'arriere en même temps. j'ai porté mon caniche de 10kg, j'ai déjà porté une labrador à moitié morte, mais ma chienne de 50kg je ne l'ai pas porté

----------


## Houitie

Ah oui, désolée, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'avais dans la tête des petits chiens, en effet un gros chien ce n'est pas possible; Excuse moi.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Arf, l'humidité + chaleur = papy Murphy coincé ce matin, et qui a donc refusé sa gamelle.

Je lui ai fait avaler cortisone et tramadol  j'ai laissé sa gamelle et une gamelle de pâtée pour voir s'il mangera dans la matinée. 

J'aime pas ces moments

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Arf, l'humidité + chaleur = papy Murphy coincé ce matin, et qui a donc refusé sa gamelle.


Pareil ici, pas complètement coincé mais il est très raide le pauvre Diablo et il n'a pas voulu manger non plus ...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Il est raide de derrière les oreilles au milieu du dos, demain j'appelle son ostéo

----------


## Nyunyu

Je m’incruste... 
il existe qque chose de pratique pour les gros chiens (bouvier bernois de 45kg),?

J’ai vu les remorques à vélo, mais c’est assez énorme  :: 
puis ca ne passe pas partout. Malna adore venir en balade, mais clairement elle ne tient plus la route.
et j’ai les 2 autres, alors la poussette géante et 2 chiens en laisse, j’imagine pas le bordel!
En fait, je ne sais même pas si c’est réalisable dans mon cas de figure..  :Frown: 

On en arrive à ce stade ou tu « regrettes » d’avoir un géant.
Je me dis que si elle avait été moitié moins grande, la gestion de sa fin de vie serait beaucoup plus aisée.

----------


## malko

Et aménager la balade ? Tu prends les 3, tu fais ce qu'elle peut tenir, tu rentres, et tu repars avec les deux autres ?
Quitte à ensuite lui refaire une sortie 5-10mn juste avec elle.

Sinon ici aussi le temps n'aide pas. Démon est tout raide, a refusé de manger ce matin et est super grognon dès qu'un autre l'approche. Il ne boite pas mais je pense que son épaule lui fait mal, et c'est pourtant un chien très très dur face à la douleur. On voit l'ostéo mercredi, heureusement et on va augmenter la dose de pâte de curcuma en attendant

----------


## monloulou

@ Nyunyu
cela me rappelle un topic de chaoscilliation pour la balade de chocapouic
Remorque pour promenade à pied/ à vélo pour toutou handicapé ( ou pas ).

Comme malko je le faisais avec mon vieux en fin de vie, petite balade à 2, retour à la maison, je repars avec le jeune, au retour suivant sa fatigue un petit tour de jardin ou plus

----------


## Azoth

> Bah tu fais comment quand ils vieillissent et qu'ils ne veulent plus avancer? 
> Délice je la porte tous les jours... soit  à bras soit en poussette. J'apprécie qu'elle continue de venir avec moi en balade mais au bout de quelques minutes elle est trop fatiguée pour suivre. En général elle marche 10 minutes au début de la balade et 15/20 minutes au milieu ou à la fin. Ce serait quand même triste de la laisser à la maison juste parce qu'elle ne peut / veut plus marcher. Elle profite à fond dans sa poussette, elle reste assise ou couchée à regarder tout le paysage, elle se manifeste en aboyant si elle veut descendre voir un chien ou juste aller sniffer ses petites odeurs. 
> Je trouve que c'est la chance qu'ont nos petits chiens. Je pourrais difficilement faire la meme chose avec Hestia, il faudra que je trouve un autre système.


ooooh j'adore la poussette  :: 

C'est clair, les chiens légers ont ça pour eux
Mais tu y arriveras très bien aussi avec Hestia  ::  
Ils font de supers poussette jusqu'à 45 kg  ::  et pour le "portage" Azoth m'aide, grande confiance, en voiture pour monter elle donne un élan avec ses pattes avant, j'ai une main sous le poitrail l'autre sous les fesses et zou elle monte, pour descendre elle se "jette" dans le vide pour descendre et me fait confiance, je la soutien avec un bras entre le poitrail l'autre sous les fesses etc etc
ils comprennent qu'on les aide et qu'ils ont besoin de nous.

Un petit chien c'est + simple.

Nézia, ma jeune qui est déjà mal foutue de partout, elle a déjà appris à se laisser porter pour monter dans le coffre. Elle met ses deux pattes avant toute seule et je soulève les fesses. Elle fera 50kg, j'anticipe tout, tout de suite...... et on se demande si on pourrait pas fabriquer une poussette pour chien géant à terme  :: 


Autant il y a en a qu'iront les abandonner dés les premiers signes de vieillesse, autant y'en a qui s'épuisent à faire durer cette ligne de vie + longtemps, le + agréablement possible  ::

----------


## Azoth

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et un lien où le prix est raisonnable ==> 
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/251867222788

----------


## Nyunyu

On va regarder ca ce soir, ca sera peut être la solution au final

----------


## Naloune

Des nouvelles du front  :: 
Mr va trèèèèès bien. Le truc? C'est que Mr nous a dégoté 5 petits chats sous une caravane du jardin  :: 
Et les chatons en général le rendent complètement neuneu, il a toujours été hyper foufou quand on en a eu en accueil. Ce chien va me rendre chèvre. Bref, chatons en sécurité, j'ai même trouvé une asso et les deux (j'espère) dernières chattes non stéri qui trainent dans le quartier vont être opérées ce mois ci.
Il a eu le droit à son check up, tout va bien, il est juste trop maigre mais ça je le savais déjà même s'il a bien fondu. Opération remplumage du chouchou.

----------


## del28

il faut que je prenne rendez vous pour liza samedi, je suis inquiète pour elle en ce moment 
je n'aime pas ce que je ressens
il nous reste tellement peu de temps à passer ensemble

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Del, qu'est ce qui te dit que ça ne va pas ?


Ici après une bonne ostéo, il est plutôt en forme le pti  :Smile:  bon une demande pour sortir à 4h du matin cette nuit pour une belle diarrhée (qui semble déjà un peu mieux ce matin), je pense que c'est la suite de la visite ostéo.

----------


## Azoth

Comment va Liza ?

----------


## del28

je la trouve éteinte et déprimée alors que ce qui la caractérise c'est sa joie de vivre depuis tjrs
j'ai l'impression qu'à la maison elle souffre lorsqu'elle déambule (elle marche tête basse, queue basse), même si elle continue à sauter sur son ptit fauteuil chéri sans qu'elle donne l'impression d'en souffrir. et qu'elle ait plaisir à faire la balade du matin en sautillant partout.
peut être une crise d'arthrose. 
elle mange à peine. elle a déjà naturellement un appétit d'oiseau cela dit.
l'an dernier elle avait des résultats hépatiques un peu catastrophiques et du coup, je n'ose pas tenter de lui donner un anti inflammatoire 

pas de bol, aucun de mes deux vétos n'est là avant mardi. j'aurais préféré y aller samedi mais bon.

la 3ème véto (dispo samedi), je ne peux pas la voir, je refuse qu'elle touche à mes chiens. je l'ai vu une fois avec un de mes chats, plus jamais. elle a pris la tête à ma frangine une fois parce qu'elle voulait absolument vacciner son bobox agé de 15 ans  ::  . une conne antipathique et, je trouve, incompétente.

voilà voilà. forcément vu son âge, je m' inquiète vite pour elle et puis il suffit que je sois un peu fatiguée comme cette semaine et c'est l'énorme déprime à savoir que ce jour ou elle me quittera forcément approche  ::

----------


## Azoth

Comme je te comprends.... 

Faut lui donner tout pleins d'attention, la masser et mettre du chaud? on passe de grosses chaleurs à grosse humidité, c'est pas terrible pour eux le climat  :: 
des petites billes homéopathique d'arnica, ce serait possible avec son foie? j'sais pas si c'est placebo ou pas, mais j'ai toujours l'impression que ça soulage la mienne  ::

----------


## del28

oui je la masse longuement qd on est là haut. bon moi aussi cette semaine j'ai mes articulations qui grincent, vu le temps  :: 
les orages n'aident pas, elle est super inquiète (ça ne l'a jamais vraiment inquiété les orages. peut être lié à l'âge aussi)

elle flippe terrible qd je la monte (raison pour laquelle je l'ai laissé dormir en bas cette année comme je disais. je le regrette là, j'ai pas pris la bonne décision) mais elle est trop mignonne et détendue une fois là haut, posée sur mon lit.
le matin elle ne fait même pas mine de descendre du lit  ::  je fais mon lit comme je peux autour d'elle en mode ''je suis une princesse'' , on se fait des gros câlins, et on est aussi ravies l'une que l'autre.

bon sans oublier le gros Michouille qui nous rejoint bien sur. et qui profite largement lui aussi du moment gros câlin du matin (mais lui il se débrouille pour les escaliers. déjà qu'il prend toute la place quand il dort et qu'en plus il ronfle   ::  )

si vous connaissez un truc achetable facilement et compatible avec les soucis de foie (j'en connais, mais avec souci de foie aucune idée de ce que je pourrais lui donner. je regarde chez gogole pour l'arnica. merci)

.... 3 mn plus tard ...
sur doctissimo ils disent que l'arnica c'est plutôt pour les chocs et que ça n'aide pas les soucis d'arthrose liés à l'age (mais du coup, j'y retourne vu qu'il y a un paragraphe ''douleur du ptit vieux'')

.... 3 mn plus tard ...
je ne suis pas rendue, ils disent tout le contraire sur wamiz  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Tu pourrais voir un osteo pour son arthrose.
Murphy a le foie abîmé ,il est sous cortisone depuis 1 an à dose légère, ça aide beaucoup son arthrose.

Tu as aussi le curcuma qui est un bon anti inflammatoire, et en plus il aide à detoxifier le foie

----------


## del28

moi j'ai un blocage avec les osthéos  
j'ai eu un souci avec un kyné et ça m'a vraiment marqué. les séances post grossesse. à la 4ème séance j'étais une petite vieille tellement il m'a esquinté le dos. depuis j'ai vraiment une extrême méfiance envers les manipulations physiques. j'ai super peur de tomber sur un pas bon en fait, et pareil pour ma chienne.
je vais voir si on peut m'en conseiller un dans le secteur (chercher ds les pages jaunes sans un avis fiable de quelqu'un qui y est déjà allé ça me fait trop peur)

je regarde plus haut pour le curcuma, je crois que tu en as parlé plus en détail sur comment ça se donne

----------


## malko

voir ici
https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...naturellement/

Et en homéo, traumasedyl pour les douleurs  ::

----------


## del28

demain je vais chercher des coupes de moquette pour elle. c'est tout con pour améliorer son confort, c'est vrai que  mon sol est peut être trop glissant pour sa vélocité plus très sure.

----------


## Azoth

Del28, c'est mon osteo qui me fait lui donner curcuma/arnica en cure de trois semaines. Je lui fais quand je sais qu'elle va avoir une séance ou quand elle commence à être raide. ce son les deux tubes à gauche sur la photo


grâce au Flexadin advanced j'ai pu arrêter les anti inflammatoires au quotidien, elle ne se plaint pas +.

J'ai également de grands tapis partout par terre, elle force moins pour se redresser ou marcher et ne glisse plus quand elle va dire bonjour aux humains lol
je passe l'aspi + souvent  :: 

Parcontre en vieillissant la mienne ne tien plus sur le lit, elle a besoin d'être "maintenue" je pense, avec des "rebords" du coup j'ai acheté un autre panier que j'ai mis dans la chambre. Quand je la monte sur le lit, elle profite un peu puis se met au bout, me faisant comprendre qu'elle veut que je la descende  ::  Du coup je m'allonge par terre à côté de son panier  ::  mais je souffre d'un hyper attachement lol je ne peux pas me passer de ma zozoth.... c'est ma béquille, ma bouteille de vodka, mon pétard, ma pizza ::

----------


## pomku

Del, tu peux essayer Easypill resolvin. 
https://www.vetostore.com/easypill-c...-articulations
Ça marche du feu de dieu sur mon Lulu. Dès qu'il commence à boiter un peu, je lui en donne.

Sinon, j'ai un ostéo extraordinaire mais son cabinet est à Paris. Je ne sais pas comment il s'y prend mais les résultats sur les poilus sont bluffants ! 
Il fait des visites à domicile mais sur Paris et proche banlieue.
Pourrais tu venir à Paris ?

----------


## Azoth

> Azoth et si tu mettais des barrieres enfant sur ton lit ?


j'avais essayé avec des traversins qui "cloturaient" le lit, mais elle n'a pas voulu rester. Des barrières y'a des espaces, il me faudrait du "plein"  :: 
mais j'avais jamais pensé à mettre autre chose que les traversins cela dit :: , c'pas une mauvaise idée

----------


## monloulou

> ........
> Parcontre en vieillissant la mienne ne tien plus sur le lit, elle a besoin d'être "maintenue" je pense, avec des "rebords" du coup j'ai acheté un autre panier que j'ai mis dans la chambre. Quand je la monte sur le lit, elle profite un peu puis se met au bout, me faisant comprendre qu'elle veut que je la descende  Du coup je m'allonge par terre à côté de son panier  mais je souffre d'un hyper attachement lol je ne peux pas me passer de ma zozoth.... c'est ma béquille, ma bouteille de vodka, mon pétard, ma pizza



Tant qu'à faire matelas par terre ou supprimer les pieds du sommier s'il y en a, accoler au mur + traversins côté mur pour dodo partagé  ::

----------


## del28

> Del, tu peux essayer Easypill resolvin. 
> https://www.vetostore.com/easypill-c...-articulations
> Ça marche du feu de dieu sur mon Lulu. Dès qu'il commence à boiter un peu, je lui en donne.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai un ostéo extraordinaire mais son cabinet est à Paris. Je ne sais pas comment il s'y prend mais les résultats sur les poilus sont bluffants ! 
> Il fait des visites à domicile mais sur Paris et proche banlieue.
> Pourrais tu venir à Paris ?


pour liza oui, je suis capable. 
merci pour les noms des compléments à toutes

(la sauterelle était en super forme ce matin. c'est vraiment compliqué parce qu'elle est peut être vieille et un peu grincante, mais c'est aussi une très très grande comédienne, elle me connait par coeur et je sais qu'elle en jout lorsqu'elle me sent inquiète et aux petits soins pour elle comme en ce moment ...)

----------


## pomku

Ok. Eh bien si tu veux les coordonnées de l'ostéo, n'hésite pas à me le faire savoir et je te les enverrai en MP.  :Smile: 
Si tu veux d'autres avis sur lui, tu peux contacter Nad ou Saigure. Et également Nowhere Girl.  :Smile:

----------


## Azoth

> Tant qu'à faire matelas par terre ou supprimer les pieds du sommier s'il y en a, accoler au mur + traversins côté mur pour dodo partagé


Les deux jeunes ont le droit d'aller dessus la journée, quand jsuis pas là, en le mettant au sol c'est foutu je dors sur 50cm lool

----------


## del28

et voilà, ce soir ma petite reine des prés est dans une forme éblouissante, elle sautille partout, a bien mangé, vient de rembarrer Mimi, tout va bien 
bon. l'arthrose ne disparaît pas comme ça d'un coup d'un seul, elle a peut être choppé un ptit virus va savoir
m'enfin on va qd même le faire le ptit check up

----------


## borneo

Mes deux vieux arrivent encore facilement à sauter sur les lits et les canapés, malgré leur petite taille (teckel nain et Lhassa). J'en déduis que ce ne sont pas encore de vrais vieux. Juste des seniors malvoyants  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Les deux jeunes ont le droit d'aller dessus la journée, quand jsuis pas là, en le mettant au sol c'est foutu je dors sur 50cm lool


 :: ah je comprends mieux, un matelas bébé près du lit pour zozoth pour la descente en mode glissade  ::

----------


## Azoth

oui les matelas bébés jvais m'y mettre, ils font des promos régulièrement!

Celles qui ont des maris bricoleurs s'en sortent bien avec un matelas bébé et une palette. y'a pas mal de construction où ils mettent une palette, de la moquette et le matelas, ça semble tellement bien et tout simple  ::  
M'enfin ils sont pas à plaindre, ils ont une chambre à côté de la mienne avec clic clac ouvert et canapé, des panières partout... Puis a ne me dérange pas de m'allonger par terre près de son panier... elle me voit arriver et me fait son petit remuage de mini queue là, en se léchant les babines et une fois allongée à côté elle me donne des coups de pattes ou approche son museau, trop d'love  :: 

Borneo, la caniche-cocker de mon enfance, à 16 ans, elle continuait de sauter sur le canap' et c'était parfois limite limite ::

----------


## celine.624

> oui je la masse longuement qd on est là haut. bon moi aussi cette semaine j'ai mes articulations qui grincent, vu le temps 
> les orages n'aident pas, elle est super inquiète (ça ne l'a jamais vraiment inquiété les orages. peut être lié à l'âge aussi)
> 
> elle flippe terrible qd je la monte (raison pour laquelle je l'ai laissé dormir en bas cette année comme je disais. je le regrette là, j'ai pas pris la bonne décision) mais elle est trop mignonne et détendue une fois là haut, posée sur mon lit.
> le matin elle ne fait même pas mine de descendre du lit  je fais mon lit comme je peux autour d'elle en mode ''je suis une princesse'' , on se fait des gros câlins, et on est aussi ravies l'une que l'autre.
> 
> bon sans oublier le gros Michouille qui nous rejoint bien sur. et qui profite largement lui aussi du moment gros câlin du matin (mais lui il se débrouille pour les escaliers. déjà qu'il prend toute la place quand il dort et qu'en plus il ronfle   )
> 
> si vous connaissez un truc achetable facilement et compatible avec les soucis de foie (j'en connais, mais avec souci de foie aucune idée de ce que je pourrais lui donner. je regarde chez gogole pour l'arnica. merci)
> ...





> voir ici
> https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...naturellement/
> 
> Et en homéo, traumasedyl pour les douleurs


Je confirme pour la pâte de curcuma... Boolvaïe (am staff 12 ans) ne montait plus les escaliers en trois bonds comme avant mais marche par marche et en moins de dix jours avec la pâte il bondissait de nouveau dans les escaliers... Caly (malinoise 11 ans) était raide au lever et idem avec la pâte de curcuma.  ::

----------


## del28

on revient du check up.
mon véto ne l'a pas emmerdé avec trop de manipulations et a jugée inutile la prise de sang vu sa forme et les résultats de l'an dernier et des années précédentes (à part le foie. m'enfin à son âge ... et vu qu'il n'y a aucun signe de quoi que ce soit de toute façon)

cœur en forme olympique, ne voit plus grand chose, n'entend plus rien du tout mais ça on le savait déjà (pour la vue franchement, à part à l'époque ou le changement s'est produit, si on ne la connaît pas, on ne peut pas imaginer une seconde qu'elle est miraud)

pour sa baisse de forme de la semaine dernière, soit elle a fait une poussée d'arthrose (mais il la sent à peine un peu raide là), soit moi j'ai pensé à peut être une intoxication de plante. 
j'avais qqes épis de je ne sais quoi, que je laissais parce que les chiens aiment bien grignoter les feuilles à l'occasion. mais juste à côté, cette année j'ai eu des jonquilles (ou d'autres trucs dans le style) et c'est toxique. est ce qu'elle n'aurait pas ingéré un bout de jonquille en croquant sa ptite plante ? depuis j'ai coupé toutes les feuilles d'oignons quelconques que j'avais dans le jardin. comme ça, plus moyen de se tromper. elle ne touche jamais aux plantes à part l'herbe à l'occasion sinon.

je peux lui donner du séraquin en continu, aucun effet secondaire et mon véto est convaincu par l'efficacité de ce complément. 
ça tombe bien, je lui en ai déjà donné sur 3/4 mois y a 2 hivers ou elle a beaucoup grincé et j'avais noté une amélioration très rapide moi aussi. donc si lui valide ...
je dois surveiller sa prise d'eau et sinon elle peut continuer sa vie de mamie  ::

----------


## Azoth

Impeccable !!!!  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Controle aujourd'hui avec prise de sang pour tout vérifier : tout est ok  :: 

C'est bien aussi les bonnes nouvelles !  ::

----------


## naboule

question,a quel age un chien est considéré comme agé svp?
Mon petit chien aura 10 ans en juillet ,mais fait encore de longues promenades sans problèmes (a son rythme),est ce que je dois reduire les balades ?
merci

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Ca dépend de la race. Les gros Chiens vivent moins longtemps que les petits et donc vieillissent plus vite.
Il y a aussi des races qui vieillissent "mieux" que d'autres ... 
Si ton Chien de 10 ans pète encore le feu pourquoi lui faire des balades plus petites ? C'est lui qui te dira quand il faudra ralentir les balades (par des boiteries ou un rythme beaucoup plus lent).

Diablo est un Groenendael de 9 ans et demi et il pèse 30kg. Il a été opéré d'un dysplasie coxo fémroale à l'age de 2 ans. Aujourd'hui il a de l'arthrose et suite à une mauvaise chute j'ai été obligé de ralentir pour les balades, mais c'est lui qui m'a fait comprendre qu'il ne pouvait plus marcher aussi vite ni qu'il pouvait marcher 15km comme avant ... Il fait quand même entre 6 et 8 km par jours à rythme de papy sans s'en plaindre.
Je connais une femelle Groenendael de bientot 15 ans qui courre encore partout comme une jeunette, elle fait des balades plus grosse que Diablo.

Si ton Chien va bien naboule ne change rien et profitez tous les deux de vos belles balades  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou,

Bon et bien, certaines sont déjà au courant, Coyot Boy, 10 ans et demi, a été opéré le 1er juin. Il avait été opéré le 1er octobre 2014 suite à une fracture de l'ulna (pose de plaque et vis).
Suite à une infection sur les implants et 2 vis qui étaient en train de se démettre, il a fallu l'opérer de nouveau pour retirer les implants. 

Voilà 3 ans que je lui donne des compléments pour l'arthrose, puisque le chirurgien était quasi certain que de l'arthrose se développerait sur le site opéré et ben, à notre grande surprise ..... il a zéro arthrose, même pas une traçounnette  ::  Le chriurgien n'en revenait pas !!!
Il va bien, et en l'absence de complication ( croisez les doigts SVP), à la suite de sa convalescence de 12 semaines ( 3 semaines repos + 3 semaines avec balades jusqu'à 3 x 15 minutes + 6 semaines de balades en laisse), il vivra mieux qu'avant !!!!
Son bilan sanguin complet est excellent, un vrai jeune homme, son état physique est excellent aussi ( selon le chir), et le pronostic est excellent  :Smile:  
Le risque de cette opération est essentiellement infectieux et inflammatoire puisqu'il a fallu lui retirer des tissus fistuleux, le risque d'oedème est très élevé et il faudrait l'hospitaliser pendant 6 jours pour draîner. 

Même si nous sommes inquiets du post-op, nous sommes vraiment heureux de savoir qu'une vie de papy insouciante l'attend derrière tout ça  ::  Il pourra courir comme avant, vivre à fond et ça, c'est le plus beau des cadeaux qu'il pouvait recevoir... que nous pouvions recevoir. 

Il ne manifeste aucun signe de douleur et il est top : sage dans la maison et heureux de faire ses 3 petites balades par jour  ::

----------


## del28

> question,a quel age un chien est considéré comme agé svp?
> Mon petit chien aura 10 ans en juillet ,mais fait encore de longues promenades sans problèmes (a son rythme),est ce que je dois reduire les balades ?
> merci


La dernière grande balade de liza (1h30 de marche), on l'a faite l'année de ses 13 ans.
on la faisait régulièrement cette balade et puis un jour elle a été tellement rincée qu'elle ne pouvait plus sortir de la voiture (alors qu'elle n'a montré aucun signe de fatigue pendant la marche. cela dit elle a tjrs marché plus que nous vu ses nombreux allers et retours). c'est ce jour là que j'ai dit stop. elle, elle est restée partante longtemps

oups petit bug

en tout cas j'en ai eu l'impression vu sa mine déconfite dans les débuts qd au lieu de grimper dans la voiture on a commencé à la longer pour la balade de remplacement. beaucoup plus courte (on faisait cette petite balade plus souvent par contre, minimum 3/4 fois/jour le week end)

j'ai eu un énorme coup de cafard ce matin. ma poupette s'est fait pipi dessus en dormant. ça m'a fait mal au cur pour elle qd je m'en suis rendue compte. rien sur aucun dodo aujourd'hui. pour moi c'est vraiment un accident de sommeil profond (mais on va surveiller ça et vite réagir si ça se reproduit)
dorénavant je la porterai dehors avant qu'on monte se coucher (elle ne peut pas descendre les escaliers toute seule)

----------


## del28

j'ai posé le couloir de moquette au rez de chaussée et à l'étage.
je crois que ma poupette a apprécié. on verra ce soir ce qu'elle pense de l'étage.

je lui ai installé un matelas de canapé lit au pied de mon lit. il est un chouille plus bas que mon lit et du coup c'est plus facile pour elle de monter (qd elle monte sur mon lit il faut que je l'aide. et puis elle a toute la place qu'elle veut sans que mimi la colle
aucun signe d'incontinence depuis l'accident (ça c'est cool, je touche du bois)

c'est fou là le cap qu'on vient de passer d'un coup d'un seul en à peine 10 jours

(petit ajout : je ne sais plus qui j'ai lu au sujet de la moquette mais merci. c'est vraiment ballot de ne pas y avoir pensé en plus, c'est tellement simple)

----------


## May-May

Je viens squatter ici, vu que j'ai Douchka, Cane Corso de 10 ans à la maison.
Mauvaise nouvelle tombée aujourd'hui : elle souffre d'insuffisance rénale...
CREA : 28,1 mg/L
URÉE : 1,108 mg/L

En même temps, en prenant un si gros chien de cet âge, je me doutais bien qu'elle ne vivrait pas encore 10 ans, mais outch, la bonne claque quand même.

Sinon pas de souci d'arthrose apparent, le véto l'a manipulée et l'a trouvée bien souple pour son âge.

Il m'a annoncé une espérance de vie d'un an voire un an et demi. J'espère qu'elle le fera mentir.

----------


## lealouboy

Ah mince May May  ::  

Au moins, elle est à l'abri chez toi et entourée  ::

----------


## del28

ma chienne s'en va. je le sais, je le sens.
combien de temps encore, l'attente va être insupportable. ça l'est déjà. 
il faut que je trouve des ressources pour surmonter mon chagrin et juste qu'on profite. pour le moment c'est compliqué. Liza ne semble pas être stressée par mon état. elle est très calme, elle attend elle aussi on dirait. 
ma ptite pile électrique qui gigotait comme un ptit vers pendant les câlins ne bouge plus du tout maintenant quand on s'en fait un. elle reste tout contre moi. me renifle le bout du nez. respire d'une façon ou je sais qu'elle savoure.
depuis 2 jours je lui donne à manger à la main. et tous les ptits snacks possibles et imaginables dès qu'elle semble intéressée.
je la porte pour l'emmener et la ramener pour qu'elle mette le museau dans le champs derrière. elle qui détestait être portée s'y est habituée très vite et est toute détendue maintenant dans mes bras. 
je vais regarder ce matin ou je pourrais trouver une poussette rapidement pour elle.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

oh non del  :: 

Je ne peux que te transmettre mes pensées les plus douces et mon soutien en cette période pénible  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

:Frown:

----------


## celine.624

Del28, courage fort... Je suis tellement désolée d'entendre ça... Profitez bien des derniers instants...

----------


## del28

Je donnerais n'importe quoi pour qu'elle s'endorme ici chez elle. vite. mais j'y crois pas. 
elle et son coeur en béton vont faire durer je pense. et il faudra sans doute l'aider à partir elle aussi. 

cette petite chienne a ensoleillé ma vie. c'est elle qui s'éloigne tout doucement et c'est moi qui voit défiler toutes les images drôles et tendres du passé. 
Que c'est dur que la fin soit là déjà.

----------


## phacélie

:: 

 :: 

Tu ne veux plus l'emmener chez le véto pour qu'il voit s'il peut encore faire quelque-chose pour qu'elle aille mieux ?

----------


## May-May

On peut avoir une tite photo ?  ::

----------


## Naloune

Oh Del, toutes mes pensées t'accompagnent  ::

----------


## Azoth

Oh non Del28, je n'avais pas vu les derniers messages  :: 

Comment va t'elle ??? Comment vas tu ????

Comme ce doit être difficile, courage.... On est jamais prêtes pour ça .....

----------


## Zoe

Ma Mamie Rita ( 18 ans et 2 mois ) ma fait une vaginite en mai  ::  avec son traitement elle est guérie, le 9 juin vite vite véto début de gastro, la elle termine son traitement, en apparence ca va.

Elle maigrit pas mal, il y a un an elle faisait 12kg600, entre les deux visites véto elle a perdu 300 gr et en tous 1 kg 800, ca fait peur a la véto mais a moi aussi.

Mamie Rita est une tri pattes, la patte manquante est de derrière, elle a de plus en plus difficile de marcher malgré que depuis plus d'un an elle prends du flexadin et a des cures d'anti inflammatoire.


Aujourd'hui matin elle n'a pas su sortir a temps et j'ai eu droit a mon paquet cadeau ( selle ) ca arrive de plus en plus souvent.
En principe elle sort seule et je la rentre.

J'ai l'impression qu'elle me quitte doucement.

----------


## Azoth

18 ans  :: 
une photo?  :: 

Elle perd du poids car mange moins? 
c'est un très bel âge en tout cas  ::  surtout sur trois pattes, bravo à vous
ça fait rêver... Avoir zozoth encore 5-6 ans  ::

----------


## del28

merci.
il n'y a qu'ici que je peux parler de mon chagrin. vous savez, le fameux ''ça n'est qu'un chien'' ou ''ça n'est qu'un chat''
officiellement coté privé j'ai une grosse conjonctivite, côté boulot j'ai un ''proche'' qui s'en va. 
comme ça, on me fout la paix avec des réflexions à la con que je n'ai pas envie d'entendre.

je pleure je pleure je pleure.  et je fais tout ce que je peux pour que Liza soit confortable le temps qu'il faudra.
et je l'observe, j'ai tellement peur de rater le moment ou elle n'en pourra plus. j'ai raté ce moment avec Ninou, je l'ai emmené trop tard et il était super stressé et perdu qd c'est arrivé et je m'en veux terriblement.
j'ai assuré pour Zoé, j'espère que j'assurerai pour Liza. mais c'est vachement plus compliqué vu qu'elle n'est pas malade et qu'elle ne souffre pas, elle est juste au bout de sa vie (même cas que Ninou en fait)
la tête fonctionne par intermittence. la plupart du temps elle est dans son monde maintenant.

je suis allée faire le plein de viandes diverses et variées à midi et pour ce soir, gros petit plaisir, j'ai acheté un poulet roti.
tout le monde sera content
Mimi couine qd je prépare les gamelles,  tellement il a hate de manger toute cette bouffe trop bonne (je le surveille, il avait bien minci, faudrait pas qu'il enfle comme un crapaud. je ne reviendrai pas en arrière côté alimentation pour lui après de toute façon).

lui aussi a compris que quelque chose cloche. il est super doux avec Liza, il vient lui renifler le bout du nez doucement, il fait très attention à ne pas la bousculer, il nous attend quand on revient du champs voire retourne sur ses pas pour rester près d'elle si elle s'éternise en niflettes, se met en retrait quand je m'occupe d'elle (des petites choses totalement inhabituelles chez lui)

voilà voilà, ça fait mal tout ça.

----------


## Zoe

Je lui ai augmenter sa ration mais elle maigrit toujours et elle ne manque jamais sa gamelle.

RITA la douce, jolie ratière amputée

----------


## phacélie

Pleins de doux câlins à petite Liza et  jolie Rita :: 
Et plein de  ::  et de  :: et encore de  ::  à leurs mômans.

----------


## Azoth

Del28  ::  :: 
Difficile de ne pas pleurer ni de faire un transfert quand on te lit... 
Un accompagnement douceur, le + de confort, tu fais tout ce qu'il faut, c'est super  ::  Liza te fait confiance, essaie de ne pas trop lui montrer ta souffrance, il parait qu'ils peuvent lutter quand ils ne nous sentent pas prêt... je ne dirais pas que c'est vrai ou faux mais autant l'avoir en tête.. ils sont empathiques nous bébés  :: 

Merci pour ces petites nouvelles de Liza et la photo de Rita!!! je ne savais pas que c'était un gros chien, tite louloute!!! courage à toutes les 4  ::

----------


## phacélie

Zoe, tu peux peut-être lui donner du nutrigel en complément d ce qu'elle mange (voir avec ton véto)

----------


## Zoe

Bonne idée

----------


## celine.624

"Ce n'est qu'un chien / chat / rat etc" => "Ha pardon j'oubliais que tu n'étais qu'un con".

----------


## phacélie

Vous connaissez sans doute, pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas, voilà la réponse à la remarque cest juste un chien de Richard Biby  (Versatile Hunting Dog Magazine  2006 )
(sous poiler, pour ne pas encombrer le topic)



Spoiler:  



 
  De temps en temps les gens me disent Voyons, cest juste un chien, ou Cest beaucoup dargent dépensé juste pour un chien.


Ils ne comprennent pas la distance parcourue, le temps passé, ou largent dépensé pour Juste un chien. Certains des moments dont je suis le plus fier sont survenus avec Juste un chien. De nombreuses heures passées avec pour seule compagnie Juste un chien, et pas une seule fois je me suis senti lésé. Certains de mes moments les plus tristes ont été provoqués par Juste un chien. Durant ces jours de tristesse, la douceur de Juste un chien ma apporté le réconfort nécessaire et une raison de surmonter la journée.

Si vous aussi pensez que cest Juste un chien, vous comprendrez probablement les phrases telles que juste un ami, juste un lever du soleil, ou juste une promesse. Juste un chien a apporté dans ma vie lessence même de lamitié, de la confiance, et dune joie authentique et passionnée. Juste un chien ma apporté la compassion et la patience qui font de moi une meilleure personne. A cause de Juste un chien je me lèverai tôt, ferai de longues promenades et me tournerai avec envie vers lavenir.


Pour moi et les gens comme moi, ce nest pas Juste un chien. Cest la concrétisation des espoirs et des rêves futurs, les souvenirs du passé, et la pure joie de linstant présent. Juste un chien fait ressortir ce quil y a de bon en moi et me détourne de mes pensées et de mes soucis quotidiens.

J'espère quun jour les gens puissent comprendre que ce nest pas Juste un chien. Cest lêtre qui ma donné de lhumanité et me préserve dêtre Juste un homme ou Juste une femme.

Alors la prochaine fois que vous entendrez la phrase Juste un chien, souriez, parce quils ne comprennent justement pas.

----------


## borneo

> c'est vachement plus compliqué vu qu'elle n'est pas malade et qu'elle ne souffre pas, elle est juste au bout de sa vie



Si c'est juste de la vieillesse, tu as une chance qu'elle s'éteigne tout doucement. Je dis "une chance", car tous mes animaux sont partis de cancers, à des âges avancés (13, 14 voire 17 ans), et il a fallu prendre la décision.

De tout cœur avec toi. Si elle ne souffre pas, c'est déjà un gros soulagement.

----------


## del28

je vais qd meme l'emmener chez un osthéo. on ne sait jamais, comme je disais à pomku, elle sentira peut être quelque chose ou elle pourra soulager je ne sais quoi. enfin bon, je ne sais pas trop de quoi je parle en fait, je suis un peu perdue là.

il faut que je lâche prise et que je me remette de ce choc de découvrir que j'ai un vieux chien en fait. et que ça ne va pas aller en s'arrangeant. et que je chiale si je veux mais pas ici. faut pas que je plombe l'ambiance quoi  ::  

ce soir j'ai repris courage. qd je suis rentrée, Liza était derrière la porte, toute contente que je sois là, elle m'a regardé sortir les courses de la voiture, s'est intéressée de ce qu'il y avait dans le gros sac ( :: ), m'a fait un gros calin, ensuite elle a surveillé l'avancée de la préparation des petits plats de chacun (elle a mangé le sien toute seule !!) y avait tout ce qu'elle aime, du poulet, de la peau de poulet, des haricots verts et qqes pates bien macérés dans la gelée de poulet (bon elle aime pas les haricots et les pates. m'enfin la gelée a fait la différence). 
ce soir elle est avec nous

----------


## del28

bon, j'avais écrit mon message y a un moment et j'ai oublié de l'envoyer (celui au dessus) 

je l'envoie qd même maintenant, quasi en même temps que celui ci parce que entretemps, j'ai emmené les chiens au champs et que liza a marché sans problème (si j'oublie ses nombreux arrêts et regard dans le vide), aller et retour, à une seule différence près. ce soir je l'ai gardé en laisse du début à la fin.
du coup, me vient un déclic. et si elle ne voyait plus ? (en tout cas plus assez à ce stade, vu que ça fait un moment que ça a commencé cette histoire) et que c'était ça le problème ? et qu'elle avait un gros coup de déprime du coup vu qu'elle doit se sentir isolée si c'est ça.

ça expliquerait qu'elle reste des plombes dans la cour à regarder autour d'elle (comme qd elle est devenue sourde d'ailleurs j'y pense), ça expliquerait qu'elle soit aussi hésitante dans sa démarche qd elle est libre alors que pas du tout qd je lui met la longe comme ce soir.
ça expliquerait ses regards dans le vide, que moi j'interprétais jusqu'ici à des absences

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Si elle a des instants dans le vide, pourquoi ne pas tester le candilat pour oxygéner le cerveau ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est possible qu'elle n'y voit plus grand chose oui 
Courage del, profite de l'instant présent, tu auras tout le temps d'être triste plus tard <3

----------


## borneo

De ce que tu racontes, elle est effectivement dans le 4e âge, mais elle ne me semble pas en fin de vie.

----------


## Azoth

oh elle a surement une double cataracte, c'est un peu le "processus" habituel  :: 
Zozoth est devenue sourde assez vite, je pensais qu'elle y voyait clair mais ça doit faire déjà quelques année qu'elle n'y voit pas grand chose loool  d'ailleurs quand je suis un peu loin, elle remarque ma silhouette mais c'est en faisant "mon" geste qu'elle sait que c'est moi; Parcontre je pense qu'elle a gardé un excellent odorat, elle fouine dans les sacs de courses aussi  ::  et elle ne se trompe pas de sac  :: 

J'avais déjà posé la question sur un autre post mais vous aviez pas répondu Amandine stane murphy, qu'est ce que le candilat? les vétérinaires mettent ça pour quelles raisons?

----------


## del28

c'est pour oxygéner le cerveau. tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que j'appelle mon véto.

c'est cool, une boite m'attends à l'accueil du véto. je vais la chercher à midi
osthéo maintenant

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

c'est un oxygénateur cérébral

----------


## Azoth

Quelles sont les indications?
faut il forcement que le chien ait fait un AVC ?
il y a un bilan sang pour savoir quoi donner?

genre, ça se donne par anticipation, prévention, ou bien il faut qu'il y ai eu un saignement?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est pour oxygéner le cerveau. tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que j'appelle mon véto.
> 
> c'est cool, une boite m'attends à l'accueil du véto. je vais la chercher à midi
> osthéo maintenant


L'osteo c'est le top, j'en ai deux, une pour les raptorz, + dynamique, et une pour zozoth, qui fait du gros massage approfondie pendant une heure, elle est méconnaissable après ! mais elle est chère la deuxième lol c'pour ça que c'est que pour zozoth  :: 
et elle m'a donné des techniques de massages que je fais à zozoth tous les jours, ça l'a déraidie et je passe la brosse de chaque côté de la colonne vertébrale aussi, elle adooooore  :: 
et elle marche mieux quand je viens de masser les hanches et cuisses (l'opérée et la non opérée), elle est + fluide, c'est comme nous quoi  ::

----------


## phacélie

Pour les chiens et chats (pour les vieux humains aussi), vaux mieux ne pas attendre l'AVC, le candilat se donne sur ordonnance quand est suspectée une mauvaise irrigation du cerveau, d'après la notice du labo qui le vend en tant que :" traitement des troubles de la sénescence cérébrale.".

----------


## del28



----------


## pomku

Rhôôôô ! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Azoth

Merci Phacélie, j'en parlerais à mon véto. je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle a le cerveau "ralentie" mais sait on jamais... 

Del28, trop mignonne cette photo  ::

----------


## del28

Elle lutte pour tenir sa tête droite et ne pas s'endormir. avec le coussin, je me suis dit que ça lui donnerait un confort sans qu'elle ait à lutter et c'est ce qui s'est passé, vu que la tête est un peu en hauteur.

ce matin elle a fait toute la balade de 20 mn, en laisse super tranquillement. j'ai juste du la porter parce qu elle se bloque devant la porte  d'une vieille dame derrière chez nous au retour, depuis qu'elle est passée 4ème âge (coucou bornéo  :: . bornéo ? je ne sais plus), qui lui donnait des gâteaux qd on passait. elle monte sur la barrière, remue la queue comme si la vielle dame était là, sauf qu'elle n'y est plus depuis deux ans. et elle refuse d'avancer. ça aussi c'est nouveau. avant elle était cabotine certes, mais obéissante. là depuis 8 jours, rien à foutre. mais c'est pas grave.


aujourd'hui Liza réagit aux caresses ou quand je lui parle et la regarde, elle est restée avec nous dehors tout le temps ou ma mère était là mais pas en mode perdue. je suis contente.
on se trainait tellement en balade que Mimi en a profité et est allé longer la N12 sans nous, c'est strictement interdit vu comme ce serait dangereux pour lui s'il s'affolait (moi j'attache tjrs les miens à cet endroit là et je suis la seule maitresse de chiens à le faire  ::  )
il doit m'attendre pour que je le rattache et il le sait, il n'était pas fier du tout qd enfin j'ai pu l'attacher (je l'ai félicité chaudement bien sur, il m'a qd même bien fait stresser ce ptit con avec ses allers et retours sans m'approcher en me bisquant. je le rappellerai bien avant à l'avenir)

j'ai mal au cur. physiquement (tout en sachant que c'est émotionnellement. c'est très bizarre en fait)
je savais qu'un jour ça serait très difficile, mais là ma réaction intérieure à tout ça est vraiment hyper violente. bon, je sais que ça passera, j'ai une sensation de continuer à avancer sans savoir pourquoi en fait.
quand elle ne sera vraiment plus là il faudra vraiment que je me vide la tête avec une activité quelconque. bon la marche, c'est rapé, Mimi n'est absolument pas un marcheur. en fait aucun sport canin n'est possible avec Mimi, j'y pense   ::  
pas grave, je m'achèterai un trampoline d'intérieur et je ferai du trampoline  ::  ça doit être bien ça pour ne penser à rien, sauter sur un trampoline  ::

----------


## phacélie

Elle n'a pas perdu la tête si elle se souvient de la mamie-gâteau, ta ptite Liza  :: .
Il faut bien qu'il y ait quelques privilèges quand on arrive au quatrième âge (cabotine).
Il y avait une pub pour je ne sais quoi ou on voyait une mamie se balancer dans un rocking-chair, avec un grand sourire.
Ses petits enfants lui demandaient des sous pour je ne sais plus quoi non plus (le quatrième âge me guette  :: ), du coup elle faisait tomber son sonotone d'un ptit geste vif et l'écrasait illico sous un patin du rocking chair sans cesser de sourire aux anges :: 

Chanter, c'est bon aussi pour se vider la tête et se faire du bien (chorale ou peut-être karaoké qu'on peut faire chez soi)

----------


## del28

::  chanter, mon dieu mon dieu Phacélie, mais que dis tu ? 
je chante comme une casserole,  les pauvres gens qui me subiraient dans cet exercice  :: 
(bon en plus ça me plairait pas du tout. je ne suis pas du tout du tout artiste dans l'âme. l'atavisme familial a mal fait les choses. mon arrière grand père était peintre, ma grand mère était violoncelliste, ma mère joue très bien du piano. 
la honte, moi déjà le stade pipo ça m'a saoulé  :: . c'est comme la religion, les blancs ne sont jamais montés en neige  ::  )

----------


## Loupiotte21

Del28, bon courage pour cette période que j'imagine bien difficile ...

Je suis désolée je passe à tout autre chose mais je me suis décidée, je vais acheter une rampe d'accès pour la voiture.
J'hésite entre ces deux modèles, qui semblent très équivalents :
https://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/tran...aign=Affilinet
https://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/...0043.html#avis

Est ce que quelqu'un a un avis à me donner sur ces rampes ? ou d'autres modèles ?
Merci !

----------


## del28

moi je prendrais celle a 54
elle semble plus solide. non?

----------


## monloulou

Pas d'avis mais chez poly c'est jusqu'à 40 kg de poids maxi, alors que chez zoo 90kg et port inclus. Sinon il y en a sur le mauvais coin

----------


## borneo

Mon chien n'a jamais voulu s'en servir. Je l'ai vendue sur LBC.

----------


## malko

ici on a fait une planche, des carrés de moquettes dessus pour que ça ne glisse pas et hop....

----------


## phacélie

> chanter, mon dieu mon dieu Phacélie, mais que dis tu ? 
> je chante comme une casserole,  les pauvres gens qui me subiraient dans cet exercice 
> (bon en plus ça me plairait pas du tout. je ne suis pas du tout du tout artiste dans l'âme. l'atavisme familial a mal fait les choses. mon arrière grand père était peintre, ma grand mère était violoncelliste, ma mère joue très bien du piano. 
> la honte, moi déjà le stade pipo ça m'a saoulé . c'est comme la religion, les blancs ne sont jamais montés en neige  )



 ::  
Le trampoline, alors.

----------


## del28

ma poupette semble revenue parmi nous. en tout cas ses moments d'absence sont bcp moins longs et nombreux. effet candilat ?
bcp moins vacillante aussi.
elle continue à apprécier d'être tenue en laisse (elle a tjrs détesté ça qd on était dans la nature et me l'a tjrs bien fait comprendre  ::  donc là vraiment, ça doit lui apporter un confort psychologique)

bon, le soir elle est très très fatiguée par contre mais c'est quand même plus dans l'ordre des choses que ces 10 derniers jours.
plus d'accidents la nuit (elle en a eu 2 d'affilée. jamais en journée). quelle que soit l'heure de la dernière sortie, avant qu'on aille se coucher, je la force à faire un pipi en la portant dehors. enfin forcer. elle comprend ce que je veux. sinon elle ne suit pas mimi d'elle même.
elle mange très bien et son poil va vraiment mieux . 
je parle de son poil parce que c'est un détail qui m'a frappé chez Ninou et Zoé quand ça a été la fin pour eux. leur poil a changé d'aspect plutôt soudainement.  
et les poils de liza ont été horribles ces 10 derniers jours.  ce matin en la regardant marcher je me suis fait la réflexion qu'ils ont l'air mieux (non ? vous ne remarquez jamais une différence très rapide de texture de poil qd vos animaux ont un coup de mou ?)

elle va mieux je vais mieux. 
merci à vous d'avoir supporté mon affolement désespéré du chagrin qui tue (y en aura peut être d'autres cela dit  ::  )

----------


## celine.624

Excellentes nouvelles pour vous deux  ::

----------


## Houitie

Elle t'a peut être fait un mini avc et elle récupère... 
En tous les cas c'est chouette pour vous. Ma délice aussi va plutot mieux ces derniers jours. Elle fait ses minis balades pépères mais elle les fait. Elle est joyeuse dans la maison... à voir

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ma chienne pèse 35kgs donc c'est vrai tant qu'à faire autant prendre celle qui supporte plus de poids, merci pour vos avis ! J'espère qu'elle acceptera de s'en servir.
J'ai pensé à la planche mais mais ça ne se plie pas donc beaucoup moins pratique.

Heureuse pour toi et ta louloute del !

----------


## del28

> Elle t'a peut être fait un mini avc et elle récupère... 
> En tous les cas c'est chouette pour vous. Ma délice aussi va plutot mieux ces derniers jours. Elle fait ses minis balades pépères mais elle les fait. Elle est joyeuse dans la maison... à voir


écoutes, j'y ai pensé au ptit AVC moi aussi. 
deux ans avant de mourir, mon Ninou a eu un gros coup. de quoi ? on n'a jamais su. en qqes heures d'un ptit sénior plein de vie on avait un très vieux chat en détresse totale. on a jamais su ce qu'il s'était passé (je ne devais pas être loin du même état que pour Liza mais mon fils habitait encore ici. du coup à deux ça a été plus facile à gérer émotionnellement). il a été réhydraté et a eu des médocs pour le cœur qqes temps (vu qu'il avait un souffle. il a fait super chaud ce jour là, un coup de chaleur, conséquent du fait de son age ? il a remonté la pente difficilement vu qu'il a fallu lui redonner le gout de manger et que ça n'a pas été évident et il n'a plus jamais été le même suite à ça mais il a tenu 2 ans en relative forme, en tout cas avec encore l'appétit de vivre.

des calins à la petite délice

----------


## celine.624

> Ma chienne pèse 35kgs donc c'est vrai tant qu'à faire autant prendre celle qui supporte plus de poids, merci pour vos avis ! J'espère qu'elle acceptera de s'en servir.
> J'ai pensé à la planche mais mais ça ne se plie pas donc beaucoup moins pratique.
> 
> Heureuse pour toi et ta louloute del !


Et en utilisant des charnières ? Ca serait trop fragile ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je suis vraiment pas bricoleuse et j'ai pas envie de prendre le risque que ça casse.

----------


## borneo

En plastique, ce sera bien plus léger qu'en bois.

La mienne était en bois avec des charnières (achetée toute faite), c'était beaucoup trop lourd.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui en plastique elle pèse à peine 5kgs ça me paraît raisonnable.

----------


## monloulou

Loupiotte, je ne sais plus qui mais à une époque où je voulais en acheter un, la personne m'avait expliqué que certains chiens refusaient de monter dessus car pas rassurés vu la largeur de la rampe. Dans ce cas préférer un escalier pliant si le chien peut monter qq marches, par exemple :
https://www.polytrans.fr/chats/chat-...SABEgKfRfD_BwE

----------


## Zoe

Hier n'était une bonne journée pour Mamie Rita, j'ai du demandé a mon mari de la portée jusqu'à son cousin dans le living parce qu'elle n'arrivait pas a se déplacée ( j'ai un lumbago donc je dois éviter pour l'instant de forcer ) et puis le soir en sortant faire ses besoins elle tomber entre l'escalier ( 4 marches ) et un tuyau d'évacuation d'eau, j'ai du la sortir de la, elle était bloquer  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Salut les copains, vous avez pas du mangé ? Nan parce que l'autre radine là, elle veut pas me donner TOUT son pti dej, elle donne que des ti bouts. Pffff 
En plus, elle dit de moi que je suis un gros boulet, tout ça parce qu'en ce jour de repos, où elle pouvait faire la grasse mat jusque 8h30, jles ai réveillé à 6h50 pour aller faire pipi et lui montrer que j'avais mal à la hanche droite.
Rassurez vous, une dose de cortisone et une belle dose de CBD m'ont vite soulagé donc à 8h j'ai refait du bordel parce que j'avais faim .

Fais nous vivre encore plein d'années des grasses mat' pourries mon vieux, te prive pas

----------


## phacélie

> Hier n'était une bonne journée pour Mamie Rita, j'ai du demandé a mon mari de la portée jusqu'à son cousin dans le living parce qu'elle n'arrivait pas a se déplacée ( j'ai un lumbago donc je dois éviter pour l'instant de forcer ) et puis le soir en sortant faire ses besoins elle tomber entre l'escalier ( 4 marches ) et un tuyau d'évacuation d'eau, j'ai du la sortir de la, elle était bloquer


Pauvre Rita, tu as un harnais pour la soutenir ?

----------


## Zoe

Non vu son poids nous la soulevons sans problèmes, je la maintien au niveau ventre et de sa patte pour rentrer et se sert de ces pattes avant.
En générale elle se débrouille pas encore trop mal mais hier c'était pas top.

je lui refait une cure d'anti inflammatoire et puis nous verrons se qu'on peut faire et s'il faut un harnais sera acheté.

----------


## Zoe

D'un coup je me pose une question un harnais avec sa patte en moins a l'arrière ca va pas glisser  ::

----------


## celine.624

> Je suis vraiment pas bricoleuse et j'ai pas envie de prendre le risque que ça casse.


Je comprends, je suis pareille, si ça concerne mes animaux je n'ai aucune confiance en ce que je pourrai faire... Bon sauf pour l'escalier pour qu'Angie puisse monter dans le lit toute seule... Suffisait de superposer deux palettes coupées à la bonne taille...

----------


## Azoth

C'est sympa l'escalier pour monter! Ce serait hyper adapté pour zozoth  ::  mais j'arrive bien à la porter depuis le temps, mais je n'avais jamais pensé à l'escalier, j'adore! 

Del28 ça fait plaisir à lire! c'est vrai qu'au vu de la "récupération" et de la réaction au candilat, ça ferait supposer à un petit accident vasculaire  ::  Mais c'est derrière elle maintenant, vous allez pouvoir profiter  :: 

Amandine stane, on m'a conseillé sur facebook de l'huile de CBD, tu trouves ça efficace??? concrètement, quels effets as tu vu? quelles améliorations?
Et pour le dosage, le % de l'huile et le nombre de goutte, comment fais tu pour le calculer?  :: 
J'essaierais bien car elle a quelques masses rondes un peu partout qu'on sent en palpant, on ne fait pas d'explorations particulières ni de traitements particuliers mais l'huile de CBD aurait la particularité de ralentir les cancers.... dixit des témoignages, je n'ai rien lu d'officiel là dessus. Si ça pouvait aider zozoth je tenterais bien.. 
le site que j'ai pu trouver 
tu commandes là dessus ?
https://www.cbdsense.com/fr/product/...bd-raw-5-10ml/

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Alors je prends de l'huile entre 3 et 4%, et je convertis en fonction de ce qu'il est noté sur le flacon. Je me base sur une recommandation pour un adulte humain de 60kg, je divise par 2 pour papychoux qui fait 26/27kg.

Au quotidien, il a 9mg/jour en 2 fois, et en cas de crise, je ne dose pas, il a une bonne dose. 
Ça joue sur la douleur, c'est certain, je vois une nette amélioration depuis qu'il en prend.

----------


## del28

Merci azoth (et tout le monde d'ailleurs) 
des hauts et des bas. faut que je rappelle le véto parce qu'elle m'a fait un pipi hier pendant une sieste encore. ça n'ira pas en s'arrangeant non plus ça. ma pauvre petite poupette. si soucieuse de sa propreté avant.
et que je recouvre son fauteuil avec une alèse.

coté bouffe, c'est pas simple du tout parce que liza mange à peine (après un ou deux jours de très bon appétit) et que of course Mimi suit le mouvement. 
il faut que je vois ce qu'il y a en boites sur zooplus, que liza aimerait (et que mimi aimerait, donc ..). il me semble que j'ai du tester lukulus et rocco et que ça s'était bien passé, parce que elle, pas de souci, elle a tjrs eu un appétit d'oiseau et n'a pas maigrit bcp (elle est déjà très mince de toute façon). mimi c'est autre chose. il a maigrit lui. je sens ses os du dos et ça me plait vraiment moyen. je sais qu'il est capable d'aller très loin question anorexie, vu que je l'ai eu anorexique ...
quand liza ne sera plus là, ça va être compliqué sans autre chien à ses cotés. et je sais que je ne serai pas capable d'accueillir un ptit nouveau. 
l'idéal ce serait qu'elle reste avec nous le plus lgpts possible pour lui. aussi. on verra

----------


## phacélie

> D'un coup je me pose une question un harnais avec sa patte en moins a l'arrière ca va pas glisser


https://www.lestripattes.fr/accessoires-de-vie/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle a peut-être mal quelque-part ta petite liza ?

----------


## phacélie

> J'essaierais bien car elle a quelques masses rondes un peu partout qu'on sent en palpant, on ne fait pas d'explorations particulières ni de traitements particuliers mais l'huile de CBD aurait la* particularité de ralentir les cancers.... dixit des témoignages, je n'ai rien lu d'officiel là dessus. Si ça pouvait aider zozoth je tenterais bien..*


https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogfr/c...-cbd-cannabis/
https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogfr/8...contre-cancer/

----------


## Zoe

> https://www.lestripattes.fr/accessoires-de-vie/


merci je vais regarder ca de près

----------


## pomku

> Merci azoth (et tout le monde d'ailleurs) 
> des hauts et des bas. faut que je rappelle le véto parce qu'elle m'a fait un pipi hier pendant une sieste encore. ça n'ira pas en s'arrangeant non plus ça. ma pauvre petite poupette. si soucieuse de sa propreté avant.
> et que je recouvre son fauteuil avec une alèse.
> 
> coté bouffe, c'est pas simple du tout parce que liza mange à peine (après un ou deux jours de très bon appétit) et que of course Mimi suit le mouvement. 
> i*l faut que je vois ce qu'il y a en boites sur zooplus, que liza aimerait* (et que mimi aimerait, donc ..). il me semble que j'ai du tester lukulus et rocco et que ça s'était bien passé, parce que elle, pas de souci, elle a tjrs eu un appétit d'oiseau et n'a pas maigrit bcp (elle est déjà très mince de toute façon). mimi c'est autre chose. il a maigrit lui. je sens ses os du dos et ça me plait vraiment moyen. je sais qu'il est capable d'aller très loin question anorexie, vu que je l'ai eu anorexique ...
> quand liza ne sera plus là, ça va être compliqué sans autre chien à ses cotés. et je sais que je ne serai pas capable d'accueillir un ptit nouveau. 
> l'idéal ce serait qu'elle reste avec nous le plus lgpts possible pour lui. aussi. on verra


Depuis quelque temps, j'achète des boîtes Wolf of wilderness et les deux adorent, surtout Krakou qui est le chien le plus difficile en bouffe que j'ai jamais connu.  :Smile: 
Papouilles à ta troupe.  ::

----------


## Azoth

> Merci azoth (et tout le monde d'ailleurs) 
> des hauts et des bas. faut que je rappelle le véto parce qu'elle m'a fait un pipi hier pendant une sieste encore. ça n'ira pas en s'arrangeant non plus ça. ma pauvre petite poupette. si soucieuse de sa propreté avant.
> et que je recouvre son fauteuil avec une alèse.
> 
> coté bouffe, c'est pas simple du tout parce que liza mange à peine (après un ou deux jours de très bon appétit) et que of course Mimi suit le mouvement. 
> il faut que je vois ce qu'il y a en boites sur zooplus, que liza aimerait (et que mimi aimerait, donc ..). il me semble que j'ai du tester lukulus et rocco et que ça s'était bien passé, parce que elle, pas de souci, elle a tjrs eu un appétit d'oiseau et n'a pas maigrit bcp (elle est déjà très mince de toute façon). mimi c'est autre chose. il a maigrit lui. je sens ses os du dos et ça me plait vraiment moyen. je sais qu'il est capable d'aller très loin question anorexie, vu que je l'ai eu anorexique ...
> quand liza ne sera plus là, ça va être compliqué sans autre chien à ses cotés. et je sais que je ne serai pas capable d'accueillir un ptit nouveau. 
> l'idéal ce serait qu'elle reste avec nous le plus lgpts possible pour lui. aussi. on verra


Il faudra bien l'accompagner ce bonhomme quand elle va partir, et ne pas culpabiliser de ne pas en vouloir un autre aussitôt  :: 
Pour les boites, je n'ai pas testé mais de bons retours et c'est celle que je pense prendre pour zozoth, il y a les terra canis. 
Sur zooplus et il y a aussi sur leur site, + de choix, ça vaut le coup de regarder
https://www.terracanis.fr/aliments-p...riture-humide/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors je prends de l'huile entre 3 et 4%, et je convertis en fonction de ce qu'il est noté sur le flacon. Je me base sur une recommandation pour un adulte humain de 60kg, je divise par 2 pour papychoux qui fait 26/27kg.
> 
> Au quotidien, il a 9mg/jour en 2 fois, et en cas de crise, je ne dose pas, il a une bonne dose. 
> Ça joue sur la douleur, c'est certain, je vois une nette amélioration depuis qu'il en prend.


merci!!! donc pour toi c'est surtout antalgique
effets visibles rapidement?
je me le tenterais bien, celui que j'ai mis en lien est de bonne qualité ça va?! :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogfr/c...-cbd-cannabis/
> https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogfr/8...contre-cancer/


ça semble vraiment miraculeux, et ça ne lui fera pas de mal
j'attends le retour sur la qualité de l'huile que j'ai mise et je commande  ::

----------


## del28

Phacélie, non. ça a peut être été le cas qd elle n'était pas bien du tout récemment (mal de tête ?) mais là elle n'a mal nulle part. 
elle sautille très allègrement de partout qd je sors les harnais ou qd un visiteur se pointe ou pour sauter sur son fauteuil et en descendre.
elle fatigue bcp plus vite par contre.

merci pomku
je vais en commander une boite ou deux pour tester. jme méfie de ma friponne

depuis ce matin j'essaye de lui donner son vermifuge et elle le trouve et le vire à chaque fois  :: 
y a une heure je lui ai collé dans le bec vu que rien n'y faisait. elle a réussi à récupérer le cachet je ne sais comment et elle l'a croqué en miettes tout en crachouillant les ptites miettes partout par terre  ::  
elle est gonflée mince, au prix du cachet  ::

----------


## celine.624

> *C'est sympa l'escalier pour monter! Ce serait hyper adapté pour zozoth  mais j'arrive bien à la porter depuis le temps, mais je n'avais jamais pensé à l'escalier, j'adore!* 
> 
> Del28 ça fait plaisir à lire! c'est vrai qu'au vu de la "récupération" et de la réaction au candilat, ça ferait supposer à un petit accident vasculaire  Mais c'est derrière elle maintenant, vous allez pouvoir profiter 
> 
> Amandine stane, on m'a conseillé sur facebook de l'huile de CBD, tu trouves ça efficace??? concrètement, quels effets as tu vu? quelles améliorations?
> Et pour le dosage, le % de l'huile et le nombre de goutte, comment fais tu pour le calculer? 
> J'essaierais bien car elle a quelques masses rondes un peu partout qu'on sent en palpant, on ne fait pas d'explorations particulières ni de traitements particuliers mais l'huile de CBD aurait la particularité de ralentir les cancers.... dixit des témoignages, je n'ai rien lu d'officiel là dessus. Si ça pouvait aider zozoth je tenterais bien.. 
> le site que j'ai pu trouver 
> tu commandes là dessus ?
> https://www.cbdsense.com/fr/product/...bd-raw-5-10ml/


Elle me réveillait plusieurs fois par nuit... Elle venait gratter près de mon oreiller pour remonter... et elle était capable de redescendre aussi vite... Avec le diurétique, elle doit se lever encore plus souvent pour boire et pipis donc l'escalier est devenu indispensable...




> Alors je prends de l'huile entre 3 et 4%, et je convertis en fonction de ce qu'il est noté sur le flacon. Je me base sur une recommandation pour un adulte humain de 60kg, je divise par 2 pour papychoux qui fait 26/27kg.
> 
> Au quotidien, il a 9mg/jour en 2 fois, et en cas de crise, je ne dose pas, il a une bonne dose. 
> Ça joue sur la douleur, c'est certain, je vois une nette amélioration depuis qu'il en prend.


Tu prends en version humaine du coup ? J'ai vu qu'ils en font spécifiquement pour les chiens mélangée à de l'huile de poisson. (qui pourrait peut être remplacer mon huile de sardines pour les omega 3 et le petit coeur d'Angie)

----------


## phacélie

> tu commandes là dessus ?
> https://www.cbdsense.com/fr/product/...bd-raw-5-10ml/





> ça semble vraiment miraculeux, et ça ne lui fera pas de mal
> j'attends le retour sur la qualité de l'huile que j'ai mise et je commande


Azoth, je ne sais pas si c'est miraculeux (j'aurais tendance à penser que rien ne l'est, mais ce n'est pas le sujet), je n'ai jamais essayé.
J'espère qu'Amandine ne m'en voudra pas si je réponds à sa place ( elle l'a dit sur un autre topic) qu'elle commandait... 

Spoiler:  







> Sur cannamed ou sensi seed

----------


## Azoth

merci!!!  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Oui je prends pour humain, comme ça si besoin, on partage  :Smile:

----------


## celine.624

> Oui je prends pour humain, comme ça si besoin, on partage


Merci !

----------


## Azoth

sur les sites de graines je n'ai pas trouvé 
niveau prix c'est ici https://www.cbdsense.com/fr/product/...bd-raw-5-10ml/
qu'il est le moins cher donc zou, je vous ferais mon retour, si je trouve un changement chez zozoth  :: 

J'ai moi même un cancer, je devrais peut-être essayer  ::

----------


## phacélie

Prend soin de toi en tous cas  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

J'attends les soldes pour commander des flacons d'avance, sensiseed faisait le Black friday, ils vont sûrement faire les soldes


Prends soin de toi azoth

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ici papy canaille nous a fait un coup de mou ces derniers jours, donc on a joué avec la cortisone pour soulager un peu plus, il reprend aussi un demi neurontin le soir pour passer une nuit sans douleurs.


 :: 
Ben on a diminuer la cortisone  il est IN-FER-NAL  ::  :: 

Genre la chasse aux chats chez les voisins

----------


## malko

C'est tellement chouette les vieux infernaux  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

> C'est tellement chouette les vieux infernaux


Hooo oui, bien qu'hier soir on est allé se coucher pour qu'il se calme, il nous a fait une misère de dingue. On a surtout peur qu'il se fasse mal dans ces moments en fait (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il n'est pas au top, il a tellement fait le fou il y a 10 jours, qu'il a finit par tomber en marchant sur un jouet, et boumbadaboum tout cassé le vieil emmerdeur !!! ) 

On va revoir l'ostéo avant de partir pour le Limousin, ça lui fera un bien fou, mais j'attends d'être à 3/4 jours du départ, histoire qu'il soit bien pour la route

----------


## Azoth

Merci les filles !!!! je vais prendre quelques gouttes, sur un malentendu si ça ralentie ou coupe l'infiltration des cellules, ce serait impeccable  :: 

Ce matin zozoth n'a pas réussi à retenir son caca...... pourtant j'avais tout ouvert, il était 6h45, elle s'est levée "à fond" mais avait fait une boulette sous elle, puis jusqu'à la porte ... 
ça m'a fait mal mais ça l'a perturbé encore plus alors j'ai fait comme ci de rien n'était... mais ça m'a fait un coup!!

Quand ils font les fous ils ne font pas attention à eux, c'est limite l'angoisse lol
moi je surveille quand je la vois marcher vers les jeunes pour prendre le jouet  ::

----------


## Azoth

quand elle garde avec Nazgul

----------


## del28

mamie a du poil de la bête ce soir. elle m'a fait un ''maiiiis lache mouaaaa'' tout à l'heure en balade (technique pour que je la libère. elle saute sur elle même pour s'emberlificoter. elle sait que ça m'énerve et que je la détache direct quand elle fait ça)
mangé du bout des dents mais j'ai ignoré parce que sinon je ne vais pas m'en sortir avec elle
elle mangera mieux demain.

Du coup là Mimi me préoccupe aussi, mon jeune sénior  ::  il a perdu 3 kg. son poids de forme maxi c'est 20, il était à 19 depuis un moment. 16 ce soir … 

il a mangé un grignotis, m'a regardé avec un air à faire pleurer dans les chaumières et est allé se coucher sur son dodo. j'ai fini par lui donner à manger cuillérée par cuillérée posée sous son nez (il a mangé 80% de sa ration. c'est cool. tant pis pour la méthode employée)

(20 mn plus tard, il était tout guilleret à faire l'andouille dans la cuisine. en fait il est bipolaire ce chien)

----------


## phacélie

Tant mieux si ta mamie a repris du poil de la bête.
C'est peut-être la chaleur ( je ne sais pas chez toi, mais chez moi il a fait une chaleur à crever aujourd'hui ) qui fait qu'ils chipotent ?
Ou alors, pour Mimi, il sent que tu es préoccupée par Liza/ s'inquiète pour elle lui aussi, voire déprime un peu parce que tu t'occupes plus d'elle que de lui ces derniers temps ?

----------


## del28

un peu de tout ça oui sans doute.
(du coup comme il est tout maigre, pas de souci avec les ptites gâteries, je peux lui faire plaisir. et les ptites gateries, il ne dit jamais non  :Smile:

----------


## Azoth

Ils ont peut-être mal aux dents, à la gencives.....? parfois en vieillissant les croquettes sont dures pour eux

zozoth continue de détruire des jouets kong noir donc je sais que ça va bien là dedans mais les vétos me disent toujours de bien observer son comportement et si soudainement elle rechigne à manger, prends moins ses jouets etc etc, ce sera peut-être temps de la passer à la pâtée  ::  

Pour mimi, j'aurais pensé aussi qu'il srecherche de l'attention lol  ::

----------


## del28

Mimi est très rapidement perturbé et Liza est sa référente en tout. il est très rarement instigateur de quelque chose.

la becquée d'hier nous a ramené qqes années en arrière. c'est de cette façon qu'on a inversé la vapeur pendant son anorexie à son arrivée.

pour la douleur aux dents, j'y crois pas une seconde vu comme ça croque qd c'est du biscuit dur (et qd il s'agit d'aller se torcher les croquettes des chats ....)

et il faut être vigilant avec liza parce que certes elle sort d'une période ou elle était vraiment mal MAIS c'est une manipulatrice et une comédienne hors pair. et là ça va beaucoup mieux ..... (parce que la gamelle ne passait peut être pas mais les friandises, dures ou molles ou croustillantes, si .... )

----------


## Azoth

Aaaaaah la coquine lol  :: 
si les biscuits durs passent, c'est sur que les croquettes aussi  :: 

Nous rendent chèvre  ::

----------


## phacélie

Comment vont les petits vieux par cette foutue chaleur ?

----------


## del28

ici ça se maintient.
on sort faire notre tour à 7h quand il fait encore un peu frais (ce matin liza a eu du mal pour le dernier tiers)
Mimi déteste la chaleur donc il reste encore plus dans la maison qu'en temps normal. 
Liza a repris ses petites habitudes depuis son gros coup de mou et s'installe ou je m'installe. je mouille la terrasse régulièrement pour rafraichir un peu pour les papattes des uns et des autres
(les chats, en bon chats qui se respectent se trouve un coin chaud mais à l'ombre pour roupiller plus ou moins toute la journée)

----------


## Azoth

elle reste au frais  ::  je n'ai pas sorti la poussette depuis les chaleurs, je l'économise. je sors les gros tôt le matin, j'ai beau bien aérer le matin tôt et fermer ensuite, il fait super chaud dans la maison.... J'hésite à investir dans un climatiseur mobile  ::  mais c'est un investissement à réfléchir lol je sors pas 200 balles comme ça non plus  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je voulais acheter ça pour qu'elle s'allonge dedans avec moi, mais au vu des commentaires jvais pas investir pour rien, mais c'est dommmmmmaaaaage je la trouvais tellement bien pour rafraîchir!

----------


## del28

ah c'est pas solide ? c'est pas mal, c'est sur quel site que tu as trouvé ça ? (c'est pour moi  ::  personne ici n'aime jouer dans l'eau. j'ai tenté avec un coquillage à sable. j'ai fini par le donner à la spa)

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ça s'passe


Comme ça aussi

----------


## Zoe

Mamie Rita a chaud, elle sort juste pour ces besoins, en plus elle a de plus en plus difficile marcher, la patte arrière s'affaisse et quand elle reste un moment assisse les pattes devant s'écartent, j'ai beau lui mettre un tapis pour manger ca ne change pas grand chose;

----------


## May-May

Douchka dort les 4 fers en l'air la plus grosse partie de la journée. L'autre partie, elle me surcolle et tente de m'etouffer   ::  

Par contre elle a un énorme hotspot sur le haut de ma cuisse / base de la queue, et elle alimente le truc en se léchant sans arrêt. J'ai vu le véto hier matin, j'ai de la crème à lui mettre et des antibios à lui donner. Et si elle y touche, collerette prévue en plus   ::  

Je l'ai passé à la ration ménagère pour son IR, à voir d'ici quelques mois du coup comment ça évolue.

----------


## celine.624

Ici on vit les fenêtres et rideaux fermés, on réussit à garder une chaleur acceptable en bas (23 / 24) et pour la nuit j'ai investi dans un refroidisseur d'air (pas une clim mais mieux qu'un ventilo) et franchement ça se passe très bien ! Les chiens trouvent leur place plus facilement et bougent moins, Angie ne se lève plus 15 fois dans la nuit, elle s'étale sur le lit près du refroidisseur (pas dirigé directement sur elle). Moi j'ai froid, chaque nuit, parce qu'il est dirigé du coup sur moi... Je me ratatine dans un coin du plumard car mademoiselle s'étale autant que possible... Et si j'ai le malheur d'être trop proche d'elle, j'ai droit à de petits coups de pattes... Bref ! Ca se passe pas trop mal !

----------


## Naloune

Slam est chiant donc c'est que ça va  :: 
Bon heureusement que j'ai un ruisseau en bas de chez moi ils font trempette régulièrement, et je vis volet fermé depuis… une petite semaine maintenant. Cette chaleur c'est infernal, on a grosso modo 30 degrés depuis lundi, moi je le vis mal, j'ai horreur de la chaleur  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici on a des bouteilles d'eau glacées devant les ventilos, on vit dans l'obscurité aussi, j'ouvre grand la nuit pour laisser entrer la fraicheur

----------


## malko

Ici le matin ça va encore.
En début d'aprèm on va à l'étang, tout le monde à la flotte et jeux à l'ombre des arbres, et en fin de journée, dans le jardin on sort le tuyau pour ceux qui veulent.
La nuit, la porte reste ouverte, du coup, ceux qui veulent dorment carrément dehors (et gueulent, après les lapins, les pigeons, les mouches, les je-sais-pas-quoi... et du coup, moi je ne dors pas, mais eux ils sont bien alors...  ::  )

J"aimerai bien leur installer une piscine dans le jardin, mais comme la porte est ouverte H24, j'ai trop trop peur pour l'état de la maison  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Henri est en plein travaux, il installe une terrasse pour faciliter la vie de Murphy ,traverser l'allée pour arriver au jardin sur une terrasse + chemin en bois ça sera plus confortable que des cailloux !

Donc il a creusé donc terre fraîche partout, en sortie de piscine, traîner dans la terre : je ne passe que l'aspirateur je ne lave même plus en ce moment

----------


## Azoth

> ah c'est pas solide ? c'est pas mal, c'est sur quel site que tu as trouvé ça ? (c'est pour moi  personne ici n'aime jouer dans l'eau. j'ai tenté avec un coquillage à sable. j'ai fini par le donner à la spa)


elle se déformerait au soleil 
https://www.google.com/search?q=INTE...w=1581&bih=706



Amandine, pas mal en tubulaire!! j'en ai vu plusieurs aussi mais impossible d'aller se rafraîchir avec eux !! tu en es contente, c'est solide?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

C'est la 2e année qu'on l'utilise, elle tient la route

----------


## malko

> Henri est en plein travaux, il installe une terrasse pour faciliter la vie de Murphy ,traverser l'allée pour arriver au jardin sur une terrasse + chemin en bois ça sera plus confortable que des cailloux !
> 
> Donc il a creusé donc terre fraîche partout, en sortie de piscine, traîner dans la terre : je ne passe que l'aspirateur je ne lave même plus en ce moment


Moi c'est pas trop les traces de terre qui m'ennuient, c'est la flotte, ils vont me ramener toute l'eau de la piscine dedans . J'ai des poils longs à la maison, et ceux sont ceux qui préfèrent la flotte  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

On revient du Tyrol en Autriche. 
Il faisait 22° à tout casser, c'était agréable et papy Diablo avait la grande forme ! Ah oui je vous ai pas dit : cela fait un mois que je lui ai fait poser un implant en or sur la VB30 et depuis : il courre, il joue, il nage, il veut tout le temps aller en promenade, il n'est plus fatigué et ne halète plus de douleur : j'ai retrouvé mon Chien ! D'ailleurs vacances au Tyrol = rando ! Et pour Diablo c'était top ! Biensure, on a pas grimpé des sommets comme on faisait avant, on a pas fait de la haute montagne, mais on a quand même bien marché et Diablo n'en a pas souffert ! J'avais pris du previcox au cas où : je ne lui en ai pas donné un seul ! Il avait juste ses chondro-gluco le matin et son curcuma le soir.

Nous sommes rentrés hier et nous avons vu la température montée ... sacré choc thermique pour tout le monde ! 
J'avais acheté une piscine l'an dernier car Diablo et Tsuki aiment nager et barbotter : mais pas dans la piscine ! Ils n'aiment pas, la boue en pleine foret ou la moselle c'est mieux apparemment  :: 

Aujourd'hui je leur ai fait des glaces, ils ont bien apprécié ! Je vais en refaire pour tout l'été  :: 
Et j'ai vu chez action un tapis rafraichissant, j'irai l'acheter demain si il en reste car 3 c'est donné ... Au pire si ils aiment pas je suis certaine que les Lapins vont aimer  ::

----------


## Houitie

> Douchka dort les 4 fers en l'air la plus grosse partie de la journée. L'autre partie, elle me surcolle et tente de m'etouffer   
> 
> Par contre elle a un énorme hotspot sur le haut de ma cuisse / base de la queue, et elle alimente le truc en se léchant sans arrêt. J'ai vu le véto hier matin, j'ai de la crème à lui mettre et des antibios à lui donner. Et si elle y touche, collerette prévue en plus   
> 
> Je l'ai passé à la ration ménagère pour son IR, à voir d'ici quelques mois du coup comment ça évolue.


Attention à cet emplacement j'ai déjà vu des soucis de glandes anales qui ressortent par là. Peut etre à surveiller si ça ne s'améliore pas.

----------


## celine.624

> On revient du Tyrol en Autriche. 
> Il faisait 22° à tout casser, c'était agréable et papy Diablo avait la grande forme ! Ah oui je vous ai pas dit : cela fait un mois que je lui ai fait poser un implant en or sur la VB30 et depuis : il courre, il joue, il nage, il veut tout le temps aller en promenade, il n'est plus fatigué et ne halète plus de douleur : j'ai retrouvé mon Chien ! D'ailleurs vacances au Tyrol = rando ! Et pour Diablo c'était top ! Biensure, on a pas grimpé des sommets comme on faisait avant, on a pas fait de la haute montagne, mais on a quand même bien marché et Diablo n'en a pas souffert ! J'avais pris du previcox au cas où : je ne lui en ai pas donné un seul ! Il avait juste ses chondro-gluco le matin et son curcuma le soir.
> 
> Nous sommes rentrés hier et nous avons vu la température montée ... sacré choc thermique pour tout le monde ! 
> J'avais acheté une piscine l'an dernier car Diablo et Tsuki aiment nager et barbotter : mais pas dans la piscine ! Ils n'aiment pas, la boue en pleine foret ou la moselle c'est mieux apparemment 
> 
> Aujourd'hui je leur ai fait des glaces, ils ont bien apprécié ! Je vais en refaire pour tout l'été 
> *Et j'ai vu chez action un tapis rafraichissant, j'irai l'acheter demain si il en reste car 3€ c'est donné ... Au pire si ils aiment pas je suis certaine que les Lapins vont aimer*


J'en ai plusieurs, ils sont pas trop mal. Dans le pire des cas tu peux t'en servir pour toi... C'est très agréable sous les jambes.  :Big Grin:  
Ici personne n'aime faire trempette dans la piscine... Il faudrait peut être que j'en achète une dans laquelle je pourrai également aller, ça les motiverait qui sait...

----------


## phacélie

> Mamie Rita a chaud, elle sort juste pour ces besoins, en plus elle a de plus en plus difficile marcher, la patte arrière s'affaisse et quand elle reste un moment assisse les pattes devant s'écartent, j'ai beau lui mettre un tapis pour manger ca ne change pas grand chose;


Pauvre Rita, elle doit perdre du muscle si elle ne marche presque plus...
Peut-être essayer de la caler des deux côtés (entre un mur et un fauteuil par exemple) quand elle mange ?
Dans le grand âge de mes vieux toutous, je leur mettais la gamelle entre les pattes, ils mangeaient couchés.
Si elle a de l'appétit, c'est bien déjà, caresses à Rita.




> Slam est chiant donc c'est que ça va 
> Bon heureusement que *j'ai un ruisseau en bas de chez moi* ils font trempette régulièrement, et je vis volet fermé depuis une petite semaine maintenant. Cette chaleur c'est infernal, on a grosso modo 30 degrés depuis lundi, moi je le vis mal, j'ai horreur de la chaleur


Que j'aimerais avoir un ruisseau pérenne, ici il y en a deux mais, manque de chance, ils sont temporaires et s'arrêtent de couler en été. :: 
Moi aussi, maintenant (ça n'a pas toujours été le cas) j'ai horreur de la chaleur (mon papi toutou ne l'a jamais supportée quant à lui), je me lève la nuit pour ouvrir en grand et dès que la température extérieure dépasse la température intérieure, je referme tout.




> Par contre elle a un énorme hotspot sur le haut de* ma* cuisse / base de la queue, et elle alimente le truc en se léchant sans arrêt. J'ai vu le véto hier matin, j'ai de la crème à lui mettre et des antibios à lui donner. Et si elle y touche, collerette prévue en plus  
> 
> Je l'ai passé à la ration ménagère pour son IR, à voir d'ici quelques mois du coup comment ça évolue.




 ::  Tu mets bien *ta* crème et tu prends bien *tes* antibios au moins ?
(Attention à tes glandes anales, comme dit Houitie  :: )

Blague à part, j'espère que la collerette n'est pas nécessaire, bon rétablissement à elle  ::

----------


## May-May

:: 

Ça redescend sur l'autre cuisse. La plaie est en bonne voie, ça cicatrise doucement mais sûrement, c'est tout sec, donc elle n'y touche plus. Mais elle a un trou de poil sur l'autre cuisse, donc je tartine de crème aussi, mais je vais reprendre RDV par sécurité.

----------


## Azoth

une bonne crème cicatrisante : ialuset  ::  je la prend avec argent, si jamais y'avait des bactéries y'en a plus  :: 

j'ai investie dans les moustiquaires coulissantes de brico leclerc à 16e et bah......... IMPECCABLE! ça se monte bien et ça vient de changer la vie de tout le monde, je peux laisser tout ouvert la nuit, la maison retombe à 20° c'est cool.... et puis j'ai plus à voir les mouches agonir sur les serpents collants là... changement de vie! comme quoi faut peu de chose  :: 

j'ai préféré ne pas investir dans un climatiseur par peur d'être déçue car pas que de bons retours, les ventilo font leur taff  :Pom pom girl: 


une tite jeune  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> une bonne crème cicatrisante : ialuset  je la prend avec argent, si jamais y'avait des bactéries y'en a plus


Ah bin justement parlons en de cette foutue crème ! Ma petite Tsuki s'était fait attaquer par un Epagneul breton l'été dernier (en vacances en plus, je pouvais pas l’emmener à la plage j'étais super énervée) et le véto m'avait donné cette crème pour stopper la nécrose et pour aider à la cicatrisation : une horreur ça empirait ! La plaie ne se refermait pas et était toujours humide. J'ai pris l'initiative de lui badigeonner la plaie avec un baume de premier soins à base de propolis, de thym et autres plante et le lendemain la plaie était fermée  :: 

Bref, j'ai vraiment une mauvaise expérience et une mauvaise image de cette crème. 
Maintenant je n'utilise plus que ce baume (ou du miel de thym) pour absolument tous les bobos quelques soit la localisation ou la profondeur et jamais déçue.

----------


## Azoth

tant mieux si tu as trouvé une crème cicatrisante qui te convienne, naturelle  :: 
M'enfin étonnante histoire, car c'est vraiment une crème miracle, elle arrive à bout de plaie non refermée depuis des années (ulcères veineux , moignon, sur un scalpe c'est magique!, etc etc) c'est grâce à elle que j'ai pu refermer les bouts des queues des raptorz. S't'une vieille crème :: 

jvais aller à biocoop pour de l'aloe vera ce matin, Nazgul se remet a avoir des boutons/furoncles sur les babines, jvais voir si ça fonctionne  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici ma crème cicatrisante préférée : une cuillère à soupe de miel de mon producteur et une cuillère à soupe de curcuma bio.

On devait faire opérer le chien de ma mère, un gros nodule infecté et inflammatoire suite à une morsure de tique. C'était large comme une pièce de 2€,induré et crouteux purulent.24h de miel curcuma  la croûte dégueulasse est partie, et là 4 jours après, c'est plat et propre.

----------


## lealouboy

> Ah bin justement parlons en de cette foutue crème ! Ma petite Tsuki s'était fait attaquer par un Epagneul breton l'été dernier (en vacances en plus, je pouvais pas l’emmener à la plage j'étais super énervée) et le véto m'avait donné cette crème pour stopper la nécrose et pour aider à la cicatrisation : une horreur ça empirait ! La plaie ne se refermait pas et était toujours humide. J'ai pris l'initiative de lui badigeonner la plaie avec un baume de premier soins à base de propolis, de thym et autres plante et le lendemain la plaie était fermée 
> 
> Bref, j'ai vraiment une mauvaise expérience et une mauvaise image de cette crème. 
> Maintenant je n'utilise plus que ce baume (ou du miel de thym) pour absolument tous les bobos quelques soit la localisation ou la profondeur et jamais déçue.


J'utilise un baume comme ça aussi  :Smile:  ça marche super bien chez moi aussi, je l'ai acheté chez le véto, je ne me rappelle jamais du nom par contre  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> tant mieux si tu as trouvé une crème cicatrisante qui te convienne, naturelle 
> M'enfin étonnante histoire, car c'est vraiment une crème miracle, elle arrive à bout de plaie non refermée depuis des années (ulcères veineux , moignon, sur un scalpe c'est magique!, etc etc) c'est grâce à elle que j'ai pu refermer les bouts des queues des raptorz. S't'une vieille crème
> 
> jvais aller à biocoop pour de l'aloe vera ce matin, Nazgul se remet a avoir des boutons/furoncles sur les babines, jvais voir si ça fonctionne



J'ai peu être pas eu de bol ... Ou peut etre qu'il fallait la laisser respirer alors que je faisais un bandage sous conseil du véto  :: 

Pour le baume j'utilise celui ci : https://www.phyto-soins.com/plantes-...r-secours.html

----------


## Azoth

le miel c'est vraiment hyper efficace c'est vrai c'est clair! je l'utilise pas assez... mais je ne veux pas de l'industriel ni certains bio fait en masse, la vidéo m'a choqué ..... Amandine c'est génial que tu connaisses un apiculteur! un ami ou bien tu as pris contact toi même?

C'est pas le bon topic mais je le demande ici aussi vous êtes calées, je mets de l'aloe vera sur les boutons bactériens  de Nazgul. ça part très vite sous traitement antibio mais ça revient 3 semaines après, dés qu'il creuse... pensez vous que cela suffit ??? 
j'utilise celle ci ==>



et voilà sur quoi je le met...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai retrouvé, c'est celui là que j'ai : https://www.greenvet.fr/securiderm-baume-chien-chat/

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

C'est un petit producteur de mon département, on fait le plein à chaque marché de Noël pour l'année.

L'aloès vera j'utilise directement le gel de ma plante, sur tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## Azoth

ça me fait mal au coeur de couper dans la plante  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

::  moi aussi, mais bon, ça soulage tellement que voilà ...

----------


## Azoth

:: 
Elle repousse bien ensuite?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Elle fait plein de pousses, elle survit très bien

----------


## malko

ici quand ya des petits boutons, on désinfecte à l'AC et ensuite huile de coco/HE tea tree

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs s'est (encore) blessée à un coussinet, ça fait quand même un beau rond à vif mais c'est propre  ::  

Je ne sais pas quoi mettre pour la soulager et elle lèche beaucoup. 

Je ne lui mets pas de cothivet ( la dernière fois, elle a hurlé pendant 5 minutes  :: ), j'ai mis un soir du baume securiderm ( thym, propolis) mais comme elle lèche c'est moyen, le miel, elle est capable de se bouffer la patte ....

Vous avez des idées ?

----------


## lili2000

tu peux essayer de mettre le cothivet autour, juste pour utiliser l'effet "répulsif"
Tu ne peux pas lui mettre un pansement léger le temps que la crème rentre ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Et si tu lui mets ton baume et ensuite une compresse et une petite chaussette ?

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai une bottine, je pense essayer de mettre un coton + baume pendant les balades. 

L'effet répulsif du cotivet ne fonctionne sur aucun de mes animaux  ::

----------


## lili2000

et un truc de ce genre là : gout amer (j'ai le même genre mais qui n'existe plus) :
https://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/soin...ABEgJlh_D_BwE#

----------


## lealouboy

> et un truc de ce genre là : gout amer (j'ai le même genre mais qui n'existe plus) :
> https://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/soin...ABEgJlh_D_BwE#


J'ai un collier lune si vraiment je ne vois pas d'amélioration. Daïs m'a fait des réactions bizarres à certains produits ( oedème de Quincke) et elle est en cours de traitement pour le foie. J'avoue que je n'oserais pas lui appliquer ce genre de produits.

Mais merci pour le partage, parce que je ne savais pas que ça existait  ::

----------


## May-May

La galère d'avoir un vieux chien en chaleur...

Hier midi j'étais invitée, j'ai pu prendre les deux monstres avec moi. Sauf que sur place, il y a un vieux lab' de 14 ans, qui a tout de suite senti que Douchka était en chaleur. Il n'a pas arrêté de la lécher / harceler pendant toute la journée. Sauf que la vieille Doudouch', elle se laisse totalement faire, elle lui collait les fesses sous le nez et levait la queue en mode "prends-moi grand fou"  :: 

Hiduc se désintéressait de Douchka, et à cause de l'insistance du vieux lab' hier soir, il vient de percuter. Du coup depuis que je suis rentrée hier soir, il ne fait que lui grimper dessus, et la vieille se laisse totalement faire, idem elle lui colle ses fesses sous le nez et lève la queue.
J'arrive même plus à les séparer à force.
Hiduc est castré, mais j'ai peur qu'il lui défonce le dos / les hanches à force  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Del28, bon courage pour cette période que j'imagine bien difficile ...
> 
> Je suis désolée je passe à tout autre chose mais je me suis décidée, je vais acheter une rampe d'accès pour la voiture.
> J'hésite entre ces deux modèles, qui semblent très équivalents :
> https://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/tran...aign=Affilinet
> https://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/...0043.html#avis
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un a un avis à me donner sur ces rampes ? ou d'autres modèles ?
> Merci !


J'ai donc acheté celle de zoomalia (marque Trixie) et je ne regrette pas du tout, ma Doudou a tout de suite compris le principe même si pour descendre en promenade elle est tentée pour sauter.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Depuis qu'on a adapté la distribution de cortisone et de neurontin, papy est plutôt en forme.

Par contre, comme faut toujours un truc qui cloche, il se defonce le coude à chaque fois qu'il se couche avec la délicatesse du bull. Il refuse les couvertures parce qu'il fait chaud, dans la kennel il y a un matelas, mais au sol il n'en veut pas, c'est compliqué.
Il a de ce fait un petit hygromat, jusque là ça allait  au pire avec de l'argile ça se vide et se résorbe. Mais là il fait chaud, sec donc la peau craque. Hier j'ai fait miel + curcuma, le soucis c'est que ça sèche trop grrrrrr. Donc là on fait huile de coco en quantité, dans un bandage rembourré ,il kiffe son pansement de guerrier  :Cool: 

Ca devrait aller normalement avec le rembourrage

----------


## Houitie

je ne comprenais pas comment ma maison se réchauffait autant, j'ai fini par trouvé, ma VMC souffle de l'air chaud car les tuyaux passent sous le toit et dans le garage qui sont hyper chaud. Bilan j'ai gagné 3 degres, ce n'est pas négligeable.

----------


## Azoth

Je la met en mode "1" la journée et "2" la nuit la VMC ici sinon il fait aussi chaud dedans que dehors  :: 

Bon, je met deux gouttes de TEA TREE puis aloe vera...... je m'oblige à patienter mais c'est pas ultra efficace, ou alors + long que les antibio en tout cas.... et en sont sorti chez Nézia ce matin, d'ici demain ils seront rouge je pense...
Je ne sais pas si je prends ça assez au sérieux ou pas, j'ai jamais vu autant de boutons!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

des pansement américains pour les coudes de murphy? c'est + épais  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

C'est une bonne idée, mais il ne faut rien qui colle, il fait des réactions allergiques aux collants. Je dois aller en pharmacie après, je vais regarder.

----------


## Azoth

> ici quand ya des petits boutons, on désinfecte à l'AC et ensuite huile de coco/HE tea tree


quelle qualité d'argent? tu as un lien internet?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est une bonne idée, mais il ne faut rien qui colle, il fait des réactions allergiques aux collants. Je dois aller en pharmacie après, je vais regarder.


si tu veux j'en récup' deux ou trois que je te poste pour essayer?
j'avais bien envoyé un énorme paquet de jelonet pour biquet http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-divers-159/tulle-gras-pour-biquet-143722/

----------


## Loupiotte21

Pour l'externe tu peux prendre de l'argent colloïdal 10ppm (et si tu veux aussi l'utiliser en interne du 15). 
Pour la marque moi je prends le laboratoire Bio Colloïdal, je sais qu'il est de qualité mais il y en a sûrement d'autres.

----------


## malko

Idem ici, du 15ppm qui est polyvalent, et biocolloidal aussi

----------


## Azoth

ça fait 5 jours que je traite les boutons avec HE de tea tree et aloe vera, en externe du coup, et d'une part c'est pénible car l'HE pue et doit avoir très mauvais gout, quand il lèche ses babines c'est grimace assurée; et d'autre part je ne vois pas une franche évolution....

Alors peut-être que l'argent collo?
Et pourquoi pas traiter en interne mais la bactérie n'a jamais été identifiée.... 

je me fais violence pour ne pas reprendre d'atb chez le véto mais j'suis paumée... je ne sais pas si je serais agréablement surprise quoi...

----------


## del28

tiens ici j'ai un ptit souci de boutons aussi sur le museau de liza. qui se gratte se gratte se gratte.
c'était déjà arrivé il y a qqes mois et j'ai réglé le problème en appliquant du citrobiotic.
elle reboutonne depuis qqes jours, j'ai recommencé le badigeonnage depuis hier (sinon je vois le véto dans 2 semaines de toute façon si le citrobiotic ne donne rien)

----------


## celine.624

Ha bah je n'avais jamais pensé à utiliser le citrobiotic en externe...  ::

----------


## del28

ben écoutes, l'inspiration vient d'ici. et de Lars qui soignait la teigne chez elle au citrobiotic.

----------


## Azoth

je pars chercher des antibio moi
ils m'épuisent, ils me refroidissent un truc de ouf, en terme d'adoption je tombe toujours sur des chiens à la santé pénible.... je pensais qu'après zozoth que j'avais adopté ici ce serait bon, mais non
y'a de quoi avoir envie de dépenser 1000€ dans un élevage réputé pour avoir un chien "certifié" pleine santé

**** moral à plat, ça va remonter ****

----------


## Houitie

Si les animaux d'élevage ne tombaient pas malade ça se saurait  ::  
Je peux te passer Délice en vacances si tu veux, tu retourneras bien vite sur un chien de refuge (pourtant j'avais un beau certificat de bonne santé, bilan elle a un traitement à vie, a fait des tumeurs un peu partout, a des soucis articulaires etc)

----------


## Azoth

c'est un ras le bol, c'est pas une conviction
j'ai envie de râler et jvais pas me mettre à râler toute seule devant eux  ::  et mon entourage ne supporte pas quand je parle comme ça  ::  ils savent très bien que je ne le pense pas, mais faut intérioriser quoi.

Avant le tea tree



après le tea tree



c'est pas si "frappant" sur les photos, mais c'est pas propre

Je vais donc appliquer du bepanthene pour le soulager
Je vais commander les perles d'ail
j'attends de voir ce que je peux donner comme probiotique à l'année car aucunes idées  :: 

je vais mettre bepathene matin et soir pour le soulager, je mets deux gouttes d'HE de tea tree sur mon doigts pour tapoter sur la babine deux fois par jours
J'ai les antibio au cas où ça dégénère pendant le w-e férié


C'est pas de leurs fautes, ce doit être le terrain? les taupes? que sais je! mais jme sens "impuissante" sans solutions... peut-être trop pressée, alors voyons l'évolution

----------


## Houitie

Tu leur donnes à manger dans quoi? 
Ils mangent quoi?

----------


## Azoth

gamelle en inox, c'est le pire, donc je les lave matin et soir, les gamelles, mais ce sont les seules qui logent dans les rehausseurs  :: 

Ils sont aux croquettes, opti life active, beau poils, bonne énergie, belles selles, je ne suis donc pas partie sur de l'alimentaire  ::  
Les vétos ne me demandent même plus de venir avec les chiens, ils donnent les atb qu'ils me faut à l'ASV et je les prends, c'est dingue

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mais je pense que ça apparaît lorsqu'ils  viennent de creuser  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Tu as de l'huile de coco ? Peut être que ça serait mieux de diluer l'HE de tea tree dans un peu d'huile végétale.

----------


## Azoth

alors j'ai commandé les perles d'ail et le flore provide comme probio, j'espère que ça va les "nettoyer" et les "équilibrer" de l'intérieur
Du coup je ne met pas de bepanthene mais la crème Ialuset argent et ce matin c'est beaucoup plus propre  ::  J'ai encore mis un peu de tea tree puis je vais mettre ialuset argent, + le traitement en interne dès que je le reçois... je devrais en venir à bout de ces bactéries  :: 

Hier j'ai tenté avec de l'huile d'olive et z'ont encore + léchés leurs babines  ::  ils sont pénibles  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

L'huile essentielle pure, ça brûle !!

----------


## Loupiotte21

Tu ne voudrais pas essayer de changer de gamelles ? Essayer une en verre même si ce n'est pas dans la rehausseur.
Et pour booster ses défenses immunitaires de l'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse pourrait être utile.

----------


## del28

je reviens sur le pif de ma chienne et l'utilisation du citrobiotic.
son pif va bien mieux. les espèces de boutons se résorbent et elle se gratte bcp moins

ah et je leur ai acheté un rafraichisseur d'air aussi, pour l'étage.
en bas, aucun souci, il fait super frais tout le temps. le Week end dernier par contre pendant la nuit à l'étage, ils ont un peu tiré la langue. mimi surtout.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

On a eu les résultats de la copro du papy qui a des épisodes de diarrhées, tout est OK. Il est dérangé par ses traitements quotidiens, mais on gère ça correctement quand ça arrive. Il y a aussi des viandes qu'il ne supporte plus (muscles et abats de boeuf  et os charnus de lapin) donc on s'adapte, j'espère par contre qu'il continuera à supporter le cheval qui nous sauve la mise pour son anémie 

Dans l'ensemble il a la connerie  il sent qu'on part bientôt, ça le booste à fond  hâte qu'il reprenne ses quartiers dans son coin de paradis où il est le roi du monde.

Connerie d'hier soir :viol et meurtre du nouveau matelas 



Comme les bêtises ça fatigue, on mange un peu au bar avec les humains 



Si vous saviez comme on profite de chaque instant à fond depuis mai 2017...

----------


## Azoth

Il fait pas papy ton papy  ::  impeccable pour la copro  :: 

Clairement la goutte d'huile essentielle sur mon doigts que je mets sur la babine ils aiment pas.... c'est toujours pas "guéri" .... c'est bien + long sans antibiotiques.... :: 

Del28, tu as pris un ventilo avec réservoir d'eau ou bien un climatiseur??

Loupiotte, ils sont hauts sur pattes, si je met la gamelle au sol ils mangent couchés  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Parce qu'il n'y a pas d'âge pour être un délinquant, hier il s'est servi dans le stock de cailles congelées qui venait d'arriver. Normalement il déteste la caille, mais là c'était du vol donc c'était meilleur, qui plus est congelé, par cette chaleur c'était top.
Un peu moins le soir au moment d'aller faire sa crotte  où ça s'est encore terminé en bouse (il n'a jamais trop supporté le gibier)  mais c'était la fête parce qu'il fallait nettoyer les fesses sales (il adore ça, ça part en partie de jeu à chaque fois) 
Bon il a eu un peu mal au bide sur le soir, mais on a vite réglé le soucis.
Vieil emmerdeur, il m'a encore bien stressée, j'ai encore mal dormi à descendre 3fois pour voir s'il dormait bien.

----------


## borneo

Mon vieux chien a aussi eu des problèmes de diarrhées. D'abord les crottes sont devenues molles, il en faisait 4 ou 5 par jour, puis il a fait des bouses avec des glaires dedans. 
Il était au barf depuis que je l'avais adopté. J'ai essayé de changer de viande, de donner plus d'os, rien n'y a fait.

J'ai fini par lui donner des croquettes pour chien sensible de l’intestin avec des probiotiques, et ça a très nettement amélioré le problème. Il fait maintenant deux crottes bien moulées par jour, et il s'est parfaitement bien habitué à manger des croquettes.

C'est sa copine qui a fini ce qu'il y avait au congélateur.. Les rares fois où je lui ai donné un peu de viande (en dose friandise), la diarrhée est revenue.

Je ne me l'explique pas, je pensais que le barf était la meilleure manière de nourrir un chien, mais dans le cas du mien, ce n'est plus possible.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Aux croquettes il serait mort et dans son urne depuis longtemps, vu ce qu'il se passait quand il en mangeait. Le cru permet de s'adapter aux pathologies du chien sans soucis, là j'ai écarté les viandes qui le dérangent, hier il a eu un écart avec la caille congelée, ça arrive 

Il a eu une hépatite, une splenectomie  des lourds traitements ces derniers mois  et surtout de la cortisone au quotidien depuis plus d'un an avec parfois des doses 4 fois supérieures à la normale, donc il peut parfois être dérangé...

A son âge il n'a plus besoin de variété, il reçoit poulet/cheval/agneau /lapin /porc et poisson, et même s'il devait passer à 100% poulet on ferait avec. 

Il n'y aura plus jamais un sac de croquettes chez moi. Et encore moins pour un vieux chien arthrosique, et sensible du système digestif.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'autant que sa veto m'avait prévenue que la splenectomie pourrait avoir à terme des incidences sur son système digestif ,ben on y est voilà voilà.

----------


## celine.624

Angie a parfois des crottes moches, comme hier soir où elle a fini en bouse. Et il y a quelques semaines grosses diarrhées glaireuses. Mais ça ne dure qu'un moment : un moment donné j'entends par là, ça repasse tout de suite aux jolies selles. Donc je laisse faire, c'est souvent quand elle a eu un "extra". La faute à la peau de cabillaud séché probablement...

----------


## beapat

problème de selle, de transit, tenter l'ostéo, mon chien ça l'a remis en place

----------


## lealouboy

Quand ça arrive à la maison, je donne un sachet d'actapulgite (argile blanche) dans un peu de nourriture.
Je ne sais pas si Fifouille y a droit mais c'est quelque chose qu'on peut donner aux nourrissons donc je présume que c'est vraiment léger. 
C'est pas un traitement de choc ( ça n'agit pas vite quoi) mais c'est plutôt pas mal pour des animaux affaiblis car sans effets secondaires.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Il a le droit à de l'ultra levure et du Smecta quand ça arrive.
L'ostéo l'a vu, rien de particulier à ce niveau, il a eu une écho (même si c'est d'après certaine un examen invasif sur un vieux chien lolilol) pareil rien de particulier. 
C'est un vieux bonhomme, ça déraille de temps en temps, là c'est la caille d'hier j'en suis certaine. D'ailleurs il m'a fait ses crottes tout à l'heure c'est quasi niquel.

Notre problème du jour :il fait trop chaud

----------


## celine.624

Je ne lui donne rien quand ça arrive car je sais que ça passe seul.  ::  Le caca suivant sera beau.

----------


## May-May

Douchka a une masse bien dure à la base d'une de ses mamelles  ::

----------


## del28

> Del28, tu as pris un ventilo avec réservoir d'eau ou bien un climatiseur??


ventilo oscillant  avec un circuit qui fait un rideau de pluie devant. mais on le voit pas c'est un bloc.
télécommande et programmable. il est rempli là. je le teste ce soir (bien qu'il ne fasse pas super chaud là haut aujourd'hui)

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Elle est en chaleur doushka, ça peut être les hormones qui provoquent cette masse, elle peut se résorber une fois le cycle terminé

----------


## May-May

Donc à surveiller alors... J'ai pas envie d'apprendre ce genre de nouvelles en plus du reste.

Merci !

----------


## Poska

> Elle est en chaleur doushka, ça peut être les hormones qui provoquent cette masse, elle peut se résorber une fois le cycle terminé


Ouaip Elfie nous avait fait le même coup, et puis au moment de l'opérer, hop disparue la masse, c'était juste hormonal.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Et comme le disait ma veto quand nous avons commencé l'incurin pour Stane (qui a pour effet 2ndaire de déclencher des tumeurs mammaires) à leurs ages avancés, même si ça doit arriver, ce n'est pas ça qui les emportera.

Il y a un âge où ce n'est que du bonus pour eux et pour nous, nous on s'inquiète, eux ils profitent à fond  <3 <3

----------


## malko

Je plussoie, on a eu le même coup avec Enigme quand elle était en chaleur. Énorme panique à la maison. Notre véto c'est foutu royalement de nous (on se connait très bien, donc il peut se permettre) de nous voir dans un état pas possible pour un truc qui en quelques jours avait disparu  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Il fait pas papy ton papy  impeccable pour la copro 
> 
> Clairement la goutte d'huile essentielle sur mon doigts que je mets sur la babine ils aiment pas.... c'est toujours pas "guéri" .... c'est bien + long sans antibiotiques....
> 
> Del28, tu as pris un ventilo avec réservoir d'eau ou bien un climatiseur??
> 
> Loupiotte, ils sont hauts sur pattes, si je met la gamelle au sol ils mangent couchés


Faudrait que tu trouves une technique autre que le rehausseur, j'ai pas d'idée là, mais caler la gamelle quelque part.

----------


## phacélie

Gamelle/saladier en verre dans la gamelle en intox sur rehausseur ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Pas bête il suffisait d'y penser  ::

----------


## celine.624

Justement réhausseur de gamelles : pour ou contre ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Murphy en a un depuis quelques mois (une boîte à chaussure ) depuis qu'il a ses soucis de cervicales, sinon jamais eu.

Tfacon ils sortent les morceaux de la gamelle pour manger au sol.

----------


## lili2000

Je dirai oui pour certains chiens, j'en met pour mon chien amputé d'une patte avant qui peinait. Par contre, pour l'eau, c'est par terre.
Par contre il faut faire attention qu'elle ne soit pas trop haute, il faut quand même que la tête soit un peu penchée  :Smile:

----------


## celine.624

Les gamelles d'eau sont au sol également. j'ai passé mes deux vieux grands chiens aux gamelles rehaussées pour éviter que ma petite Carlin mange dans leur gamelle et ainsi pouvoir contrôler ce qu'elle mange. (pour rappel Angie a un oedème pulmonaire depuis quasi un an + souci cardiaque, elle était un peu en surpoids => contrôler sa bouffe est indispensable)

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je suis contre, sauf si c'est pour soulager un problème physique.

----------


## Azoth

Pas bête le saladier dans la gamelle inox!!! a essayer!!! merci!!

Pour ou contre, c'est horrible, car les contre vont rabaisser les pour, c'est comme pour les barffeurs qui vont limite hurler à l’hérésie quand on donne des croquettes quoi  :: 
Ça fait 50 ans que nos chiens mangent avec rehausseur et ça va très bien, ils vivent vieux. Quand on met par terre ils s'allongent pour manger, je préfère qu'ils mangent debout.
après avec les modes, les vétos qui vont des vidéos pour sponsoriser des gamelles hors de prix etc etc, bcp se pose des questions , personnellement mes chiens ne sont pas + malheureux que les autres  ::  Du moment que le chien est habitué et qu'on sait s'adapter si cela ne convient pas, pas de soucis.  ::  je ne suis ni contre le rehausseur ni pour, mais force est de constater que c'est adapté à mes chiens. ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Papy a rajeunit de 10 ans

----------


## del28

rooo ces ptits cuisseaux  ::

----------


## del28

ils mangent bien vos ptits vieux en ce moment ?
depuis qqes jours, c'est compliqué ici
pas de souci avec Mimi parce que c'est moi qui lui donne. ça lui passera mais bon, j'ai pas envie qu'il maigrisse plus.
je pense que j'irai acheter de la viande demain, voir si ça redémarre un peu Liza
elle est vraiment pénible parce qu'il suffit que je mette de la patée aux chats et c'est elle qui le mange (bon, moi je m'en fiche qu'elle mange de la bouffe pour chat, m'enfin j'imagine que c'est pas très très bon pour la santé d'un chien ?)

----------


## Houitie

Délice mange peu, vomi beaucoup, selles jaunes... son foie dit merde à nouveau comme à chaque fois qu'il fait chaud. Sauf que là ça dure et je commence à vraiment avoir peur. Elle est bien sur suivi par le véto mais bon, à part tenter de garder la maison fraiche... il n'y a rien à faire.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> ils mangent bien vos ptits vieux en ce moment ?
> depuis qqes jours, c'est compliqué ici
> pas de souci avec Mimi parce que c'est moi qui lui donne. ça lui passera mais bon, j'ai pas envie qu'il maigrisse plus.
> je pense que j'irai acheter de la viande demain, voir si ça redémarre un peu Liza
> elle est vraiment pénible parce qu'il suffit que je mette de la patée aux chats et c'est elle qui le mange (bon, moi je m'en fiche qu'elle mange de la bouffe pour chat, m'enfin j'imagine que c'est pas très très bon pour la santé d'un chien ?)


Ça dépend de la composition de la pâtée mais il vaut mieux qu'elle mange ça plutôt que rien et c'est pas dangereux (contrairement à un chat qui mangerait que de la pâtée pour chien)

----------


## domi

Je les motive avec une boite de patée pour chien dans leurs croquettes, ça marche bien , ma lévrier a 14 ans, mon xlabrador 12,5 ans et le golden 6,5 ans ; ils ont chauds... on fait des petites promenades et je les douche juste après ; ma lévrier qui a horreur de l'eau apprécie et est toute joyeuse après la douche ; ::

----------


## dogeorge

> Délice mange peu, vomi beaucoup, selles jaunes... son foie dit merde à nouveau comme à chaque fois qu'il fait chaud. Sauf que là ça dure et je commence à vraiment avoir peur. Elle est bien sur suivi par le véto mais bon, à part tenter de garder la maison fraiche... il n'y a rien à faire.


essaie de lui donner des gélules de CHARDON MARIE c'est de la phyto et c'est un régénérant hépatique qui marche super bien

----------


## phacélie

@ del : le mien de vieux toutou a tendance aussi à piquer la bouffe des chats, et ça m'inquiète - peut-être à tort- aussi parce que c'est plus dosé en protéines...

----------


## celine.624

Ici ils mangent plutôt bien, moins que d'habitude (pour les grands) mais ça va. Angie (carlin 13 ans) ne mange plus que ses croquettes trempées. Et je suis à deux doigts de passer Boolvaïe (am staff 12 ans demain !) au même régime... Il a mal aux dents... Je viens de commencer une petite cure d'EPP...

----------


## del28

> @ del : le mien de vieux toutou a tendance aussi à piquer la bouffe des chats, et ça m'inquiète - peut-être à tort- aussi parce que c'est plus dosé en protéines...


vu la pâtée que je file à Souris, m'étonnerait qu'il y ait bcp de protéines la dedans  :: 
(c'est très rare, elle est aux croquettes de qualitay)
par contre liza mange des croquettes des chats la nuit. normal vu que les croquettes sont à l'étage, pour éviter qu'elle leur mange tout durant la journée  ::  (m'enfin la nuit elle en laisse aux autres)

----------


## May-May

P'tite question : comment je peux "engraisser" Douchka ? Je l'ai passée à la ration ménagère à cause de ses reins, donc elle a de la graisse de canard (chienne de luxe  :: ), j'ai augmenté les doses, mais elle ne grossit pas.
J'ai mis ça sur ses chaleurs aussi, mais là du coup c'est terminé et elle ne reprend pas.

Elle pesait 36kg quand je l'ai récupéré. Elle est à 40kg. Mais on voit encore ses côtes, elle reste très maigre, et je manque d'inspiration pour lui faire prendre du poids...

----------


## phacélie

Rajouter à sa ration du nutrigel ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Tu lui donnes quoi comme viande dans sa ration ?

Tu as le mouton ou l'agneau, le porc, les peaux de poulet qui sont grasses.
Les sardines, maquereaux etc...

----------


## May-May

Poulet, exclusivement, pour une question purement économique en fait. Ce ne serait pas suffisant du coup ?

J'ai pas pensé au Nutrigel.

Après je pense que la chaleur y est pour beaucoup aussi, elle est beaucoup moins gourmande vu les températures qu'il fait, elle dort encore plus que d'habitude, ça ne doit pas l'aider, la pauvre.

----------


## phacélie

Elle n'a pas de souci de foie à son âge ? Parce qu'il faut faire gaffe au gras dans ce cas...

Oui, la chaleur n'aide pas pour l'appétit en ce moment.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

C'est peu gras le poulet, si tu peux lui ajouter une ou 2 rations avec de la viande plus grasse (le porc est souvent en promo) ça pourrait être intéressant.
Ça les fait sécher le poulet. 

Le gras, c'est le carburant des chiens, du coup elle va pas prendre bcp si elle n'a pas  de viande grasse.

Le gras de canard, tu peux lui augmenter sinon, sans qu'elle ne chope la diarrhée par contre.

----------


## May-May

Comme y avait la peau je pensais que c'était bien gras en fait  ::  (Je donne des cuisses / hauts de cuisse systématiquement avec la peau quand même).
Le porc, y a des parties à privilégier ? Les côtes de porc, ça peut aller ? J'ai un peu peur des os, j'avoue  ::  Toujours peur qu'ils s'étouffe.

En plus parallèlement Hiduc est gras pour un loukoum alors qu'il a la même chose (enfin la ration est adaptée à leur poids donc elle a beaucoup plus).

La graisse de canard j'ai déjà augmenté, si j'en rajoute encore ça risque de partir en cacahuète.

Le foie est OK, ce sont les reins qui sont fatigués.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Le porc tu peux donner les cotes en enlevant l'os sans soucis, je fais comme ça moi, j'aime pas les os des cotes de porc

----------


## May-May

Super, en refaisant mes courses je réviserais sa gamelle pour qu'elle soit plus grasse ! Merci pour ces conseils  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Pour faire grossir Cachou, on lui donnait du boeuf, de l'agneau (des chutes données un boucher), du canard.
Elle est à combien de % ? Cachou est monté à 5% à un moment, en deux repas, sinon ça fait trop d'un coup.

----------


## Poska

Attention quand même, cette ration est pensée pour préserver ses reins, vas-y mollo avec les viandes rouges  ::

----------


## phacélie

Hiduc est stérilisé, elle ne l'est pas...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

> Attention quand même, cette ration est pensée pour préserver ses reins, vas-y mollo avec les viandes rouges


Ça commence à se discuter les viandes rouges pour l'insuffisance rénale. Les quantités de protéines ne sont pas bcp plus élevées et si elles sont de bonnes qualité c'est top. 

Ici j'ai choisi d'en donner à Ronronnette, shadow en a mangé durant 3 ans avec les reins dans le mega rouge  C'est vraiment à adapter en fonction de l'importance de la pathologie, et quand bien même quand ils refusent toute bouffe, si c'est de la "mauvaise" qui leur plaît le tout c'est qu'il mange.

----------


## May-May

Ha oui y a ça aussi (pardon, je décuve, j'ai pas le cerveau en place là  :: )

Rajouter de la viande grasse une à deux fois par semaine, ça pourrait avoir une incidence sur ses reins ?

----------


## Poska

Disons que j'ai eu une mauvaise expérience avec ça, j'ai voulu réintroduire de la viande rouge à Samba et je l'ai vite regretté, après c'était peut-être elle qui ne la tolérait pas bien, ou moi qui avait mal fait les choses ce qui est fort possible, mais depuis je suis assez méfiante.

----------


## May-May

Là globalement elle mange, le seul "souci" c'est qu'elle reste maigre  :: 

Au pire rien n'empêche de faire un test, et si elle ne supporte pas j'arrête tout, ça risquerait de vraiment la mettre en danger ?

----------


## phacélie

Il faut peut-être juste attendre qu'il fasse moins chaud pour voir si elle ne se remplume pas ?

----------


## lili2000

C'est le véto qui la trouve maigre ou juste toi ? parfois, il faut mieux un peu mince mais en forme que de forcer à grossir et risquer de dérégler quelque chose surtout sur un chien agé. 
Je dirais pareil, attendre la fin des chaleurs et si tu rajoutes d'autres viandes, fais le doucement pour voir comment elle le supporte. Tu peux aussi mettre un peu d'huile de colza, c'est aussi bon pour le poil ...

----------


## May-May

Là elle n'est pas juste "un peu mince", on distingue bien toutes les côtes, c'est un tas d'os  :: 

De toute façon, si je rajoute de la viande rouge, c'est en complément, et pas en remplacement, donc ce sera très ponctuel. Et si elle ne supporte pas, je ne la forcerais pas, si elle reste maigre mais qu'elle le vit bien, c'est le principal.

----------


## lealouboy

Je suis surprise et rassurée, les miens mangent super bien malgré la chaleur  ::  
Coyot Boy a 30 jours d'antiobiotiques à prendre, il faut impérativement qu'il mange ses 2 repas ( probiotiques le matin et ATB le soir). 

May May, peut être qu'il faut plus de temps pour qu'elle reprenne du poids ? 4 kilos, c'est déjà super encourageant  ::

----------


## Poska

Pour avoir vu la bête baveuse il n'y a pas très longtemps c'est vrai qu'elle est encore maigre, et pas seulement fine. Mais tu ne sais pas depuis combien de temps elle est dans cet état, ni depuis quand elle se traîne ces soucis rénaux non soignés, alors effectivement il faut peut-être un peu de temps pour qu'elle reprenne du poids.
N'hésite pas à rajouter du bon gras ou à améliorer ses rations, ça ne peut pas lui faire de mal, mais tant que le poids augmente, même doucement, c'est le principal  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

> @ del : le mien de vieux toutou a tendance aussi à piquer la bouffe des chats, et ça m'inquiète - peut-être à tort- aussi parce que c'est plus dosé en protéines...


Les protéines ne sont pas dangereuses si elles proviennent de produits de qualité et que le taux n'est pas haut à cause de protéines végétales  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Même pour un vieux toutou, tu en es certaine (le foie et les reins s'usent avec l'âge...) ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui je suis sure, ce qui est mauvais pour les reins ce sont les cendres.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Même pour un vieux toutou, tu en es certaine (le foie et les reins s'usent avec l'âge...) ?


Oui un vieux chien a besoin d'un bon taux de prot animales, déjà parce qu'à la base c'est 1 carnivore ensuite parce que comme 1 vieille voiture ça consomme bcp + pr peu de resultats... et puis 1 chien a besoi de prot animales pour faire/conserver la masse musculaire, sinon c'est comme nous ils se degradent rapidement

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Voilà tout est dit, Murphy est passé de rations CRUES de 500gr à des rations de plus de 700gr au quotidien depuis 18 mois. 


Sinon il est grand temps que la chaleur ait baissé, il a du mal mon papy. Les douches tièdes et les 2 ventilos face à face avec bouteilles glacéees ont finit par le soulager, mais ça l'a bien fatigué !

----------


## Houitie

Délice a aussi explosé ses rations et mangent quasi la dose d'Hestia (Délice = 7kg et Hestia = 21 kg), elle avait énormement maigri et reprend enfin du poids petit à petit.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Aujourd'hui je suis anéantie ... 
 Tout s'était améliorée et là, j'ignore pourquoi c'est retour à la case départ sans même toucher les 2 000€ ... 
 Même avec son implant, il arrivait parfois que Diablo ai des douleurs :  des massages, du shiatsu et du reiki faisaient l'affaire. Parfois un  petit comprimé d'anti-inflammatoire ... 
 Mais là, depuis 3 jours   c'est de nouveau cette démarche bancale, une compensation du poids  totalement à l'avant (quand il défèque il se tien uniquement sur ses  pattes avants), une grosse fatigue, des raideurs partout et le pire : sa  patte qui s'était si bien remusclée est redevenue aussi la même cane  qu'avant. 
 Je ne comprends pas comment, en l'espace d'un laps de  temps aussi court (deux semaines max) son corps a pu régresser à son ce  point.

Je me demande si son implant en or n'aurait pas migré et donc, ne serait plus sur son point d'acu ...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

ho merde  :Frown: 

Tu vois le véto bientôt ? tu vais été prévenue d'une possible migration de l'implant?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Non aucune info là dessus ... C'est une amie qui m'a "soufflée l'idée" quand je lui ai expliqué que c'était posé de la même manière qu'une puce électronique. 
Ce n'est pas le véto habituel qui avait fait la pose, j'avais fait de la route pour aller chez lui exprès ... 
Je vais téléphoner pour avoir son avis  :Frown:

----------


## celine.624

Angie (princesse carline de 13 ans et une seule dent) a décidé qu'elle voulait remanger des croquettes sèches... (depuis quelques mois elle les mangeait trempées) Bourrique...

----------


## Azoth

Azoth aussi a perdu de l'appétit avec le climat  :: 

Mirtille, tiens nous au courant pour l'implant?

----------


## phacélie

L'appétit et la fatigue de vos ptits vieux ne s'est pas amélioré avec la baisse des températures ?
Tu as pu avoir un avis véto Myrtille, ou j'ai mal compris et tu attends que celui qui a fait la pose revienne ? 




> Oui je suis sure, ce qui est mauvais pour les reins ce sont les cendres.





> Oui un vieux chien a besoin d'un bon taux de prot animales, déjà parce qu'à la base c'est 1 carnivore ensuite parce que comme 1 vieille voiture ça consomme bcp + pr peu de resultats... et puis 1 chien a besoi de prot animales pour faire/conserver la masse musculaire, sinon c'est comme nous ils se degradent rapidement





> Voilà tout est dit, Murphy est passé de rations CRUES de 500gr à des rations de plus de 700gr au quotidien depuis 18 mois.


Oui, je sais que les minéraux peuvent faire des cristaux, que les vieux animaux( dont nous) ont moins de rendement à la digestion, perdent de la masse musculaire mais le métabolisme des protéines génère de l'ammoniaque qui doit être convertie en urée, c'est ça qui me tracasse.

----------


## del28

> L'appétit et la fatigue de vos ptits vieux ne s'est pas amélioré avec la baisse des températures ?


Liza est bien plus en forme depuis qqes jours oui. 
effet fraicheur mais aussi cosequin pour la vélocité. j'arrive enfin à lui faire avaler quotidiennement depuis une dizaine de jours. 
dans des rillettes, que je fais semblant de manger. elle doit se dire que si je ''mange'', c'est que c'est bon à manger  ::  
pour l'appétit par contre, c'est assez bof.

coté mimi, hier il a enfin mangé la totalité de la gamelle tout seul. depuis deux mois je l'aidais en lui posant des cuillères sur une planche à pain. il a repris 2 kg.

aujourd'hui on a pu faire notre tour de 20 mn, lentement mais surement sans que je porte Liza sur la moitié du trajet. Mimi a filé dans le champs avant que je le rattache. il est couvert de graines diverses et variées  ::  la séance brossage va être très longue.

----------


## celine.624

Ha mais la paupiette n'a pas perdu d'appétit ! Elle a juste envie de remanger ses croquettes sèches...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Mirtille, tiens nous au courant pour l'implant?


Malheureusement le véto est en vacances et rentre début septembre  :: 
J'aime pas, Diablo veut venir en balade mais ou bout d'une demie heure il galère mais ne veut pas faire demi tour et veut faire la balade avec nous et force (sauf si on se promène là où il aime pas, là monsieur semble en rajouter sur sa souffrance  :: )

Bref, j'ai mal de le voir ainsi, je suis triste et énervée à la fois ! Je suis aussi fatiguée, fatiguée depuis toutes ces années à chercher comment l'aider, j'ai l'impression parfois que c'est pas très utile et que je balance mon argent, mon énergie et mon coeur par la fenêtre. 
Parfois je voudrais faire comme tous ces gens qui se posent pas de question : le foutre sous AINS tous les jours et plus me poser de question ... Je sais qu'on y viendra un jour mais ... c'est tôt, il a même pas 10 ans  :Frown:

----------


## Azoth

Mirtille, les gens qui foutent sous anti inflammatoire ne sont pas tous mal intentionnés... j'en fais partie!
Azoth pour la soulager à passer presque trois ans sous cimalgex avant que là, depuis 6 mois, je l'arrête et la passe sous Flexadin... elle va sur ses 13 ans, elle ne souffre pas, c'est tout ce qui m'importe, en fait... Je la met sous IPP humain systématiquement, je n'hésite pas à lui donner du phosphaluvet, et tout ce qui compte c'est qu'elle soit soulagée à mes yeux... Le naturel, il faut aussi avoir un regard critique et privilégier l'efficace rapidement...

Enfin il n'y a aucune honte à avoir son chien sous anti inflammatoire.....  tout comme il y a aucune honte à donner des croquettes... etc etc 
Les personnes qui jugent et se sentent envahis de vérités universelles, généralement, ils cherchent à se convaincre eux aussi, sans s'en rendre compte  :: 
Y'a des nanas qui te diront que si tu taff, tu ne peux pas avoir de chien, etc etc 

Sincèrement, si l'anti inf' est adapté.... pourquoi tester d'autres trucs? car les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs, comme le coup des prot' augmentée en vieillissant, mes vétos me disent tout le contraire si je veux préserver son foie et ses reins, donc il faut vraiment en prendre, en laisser, s'adapter, et ne pas se soucier de ce que pensent les gens  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

biensur que j'ai harpago, curcuma, arnica, mais pas si efficace qu'un médicament, c'est ainsi!

----------


## phacélie

Myrtille doit craindre les effets secondaires indésirables des anti-inflammatoires.




> comme le coup des prot' augmentée en vieillissant, mes vétos me disent tout le contraire si je veux préserver son foie et ses reins


Je n'ai pas compris : ils te disent quoi, à propos des protéines?

C'est compliqué de savoir qui/quoi croire quand on n'est pas soi-même spécialiste, c'est pas une question de honte, on voudrait juste pouvoir faire au mieux.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Myrtille doit craindre les effets secondaires indésirables des anti-inflammatoires.
> 
> C'est compliqué de savoir qui/quoi croire quand on n'est pas soi-même  spécialiste, c'est pas une question de honte, on voudrait juste pouvoir  faire au mieux.


Oui c'est tout à fait cela  ::  
Je lui donne des AINS en cas crise et de douleur trop importante. 
Il aurai quelques années de plus (un ou deux) j'hésiterais moins à le passer sous anti inflammatoire quasi au quotidien, mais là, il a 9 ans quoi ... Pis bon, fait chier, cet implant avait été vraiment "miraculeux" ! Là, même sous AINS il marche de traviole (avec la douleur en moins).

Je ne suis pas anti AINS, je ne considère pas les gens qui en donnent comme de mauvais maitre, c'est juste que j'aimerais parfois faire partis des gens qui ne se posent pas trop de question et qui donnent "tout bêtement" les AINS que le véto a prescrit sans se dire qu'il existe des alternatives. Bref, je sais pas trop comment le dire ... 

Mais je sais qu'un jours le naturel ne sera plus suffisant, j'aimerais juste que ce soit pas trop top ...

----------


## Phnix

On ne donne pas "tout bêtement" des AINS (enfin, pas tout le monde).
Ça fait partie des traitements possibles, si le chien ne réagit à rien d'autre que ça, on donne et tant pis. On sait que ça fait des dégâts, mais mieux ça qu'avoir un chien qui ne bouge plus et qui n'a plus d'allant.

----------


## celine.624

Harpagophytum vous trouvez plus efficace que le curcuma ? On peut donner les deux en même temps ? Où le prenez vous (sur le net), à quoi doit on faire attention ? (je suis prévoyante)

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> On ne donne pas "tout bêtement" des AINS (enfin, pas tout le monde).
> Ça fait partie des traitements possibles, si le chien ne réagit à rien d'autre que ça, on donne et tant pis. On sait que ça fait des dégâts, mais mieux ça qu'avoir un chien qui ne bouge plus et qui n'a plus d'allant.


Je dis bêtement car quand on regarde un traitement, quelque soit le problème, le Chien se retrouve dans la plaprt des cas avec un traitement d'AINS alors que parfois ce n'est pas nécessaire. Je sens que ma phrase, toutes les personnes qui donnent des AINS vont se sentir visées et c'est bien dommage car le type de personne auxquelles je fais allusions ne sont pas sur le forum (je pense par exemple mon beau père qui donne du bravecto tous les mois à son Chien alors que celui ci n'est jamais promené et est juste sortie dans une coure  ::  )

Dans l'autre sens, il ne faut pas non plus devenir contre AINS, c'est pas le but de voir son Chien souffrir (et là, je pense à ma mère qui ne voulait pas donner les AINS à notre Chien parce qu'elle était contre alors qu'il en avait besoin et que, de toute manière, il ne lui restait plus longtemps à vivre  :: ).

En ce moment je vois que le problème est ailleurs : sous AINS Diablo n'a certes plus mal mais sa démarche n'est plus naturelle. 

Je me suis renseignée pour la migration d'implant : une étude a été faite la dessus et sur 80 Chiens ayant eu des implants il n'y en a eu qu'un seul dont l'implant avait migré ... 

Sinon je donne en cure d'un mois harpago puis le mois suivant curcuma et j'alterne. Je trouve le curcuma plus puissant.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Murphy prend une petite dose quotidienne de cortisone depuis 1,5 ans et ça le soulage vraiment bien.

Il vaut mieux de mini doses quotidiennes que des doses normales de temps en temps, le corps réagit mieux. Je connais une bullette de 6 ans qui prend au quotidien des corticoides depuis ses 2 mois....

----------


## lili2000

Une de mes première chienne a pris des cortico durant plus de 10 ans (morte à 16 ans, adoptée à 4-5) elle avait une bronchite chronique, au début, s'était pas cure puis en continue de plus en plus mais l'homéopathie la soulageait bien lors des crises. Le tout, c'est de s'adapter et de faire au mieux en fonction des cas, tous différents.
Courage à tous ceux qui ont des soucis avec leurs chiens en ce moment ...
Chez moi (ou plutôt chez ma mère car c'est elle qui a les plus vieux), Daisy de 15-16 ans fait sa petite vie mais se dégrade tout de même petit à petit  :Frown:  , Aito mon amputé de 8 ans a beaucoup changé en quelques semaines, il a des douleurs à la patte avant (seule) + pb cardiaque qui s'aggrave ... Duchesse, cardiaque, 10 ans, va plutôt bien mais ne peut pas faire trop d'effort ...

J'espère que tout çà va se stabiliser voire s'améliorer (surtout pour Aito qui peine à marcher du coup)

----------


## celine.624

> Je dis bêtement car quand on regarde un traitement, quelque soit le problème, le Chien se retrouve dans la plaprt des cas avec un traitement d'AINS alors que parfois ce n'est pas nécessaire. Je sens que ma phrase, toutes les personnes qui donnent des AINS vont se sentir visées et c'est bien dommage car le type de personne auxquelles je fais allusions ne sont pas sur le forum (je pense par exemple mon beau père qui donne du bravecto tous les mois à son Chien alors que celui ci n'est jamais promené et est juste sortie dans une coure  )
> 
> Dans l'autre sens, il ne faut pas non plus devenir contre AINS, c'est pas le but de voir son Chien souffrir (et là, je pense à ma mère qui ne voulait pas donner les AINS à notre Chien parce qu'elle était contre alors qu'il en avait besoin et que, de toute manière, il ne lui restait plus longtemps à vivre ).
> 
> En ce moment je vois que le problème est ailleurs : sous AINS Diablo n'a certes plus mal mais sa démarche n'est plus naturelle. 
> 
> Je me suis renseignée pour la migration d'implant : une étude a été faite la dessus et sur 80 Chiens ayant eu des implants il n'y en a eu qu'un seul dont l'implant avait migré ... 
> 
> Sinon je donne en cure d'un mois harpago puis le mois suivant curcuma et j'alterne. Je trouve le curcuma plus puissant.


Merci  ::

----------


## malko

> Harpagophytum vous trouvez plus efficace que le curcuma ? On peut donner les deux en même temps ? Où le prenez vous (sur le net), à quoi doit on faire attention ? (je suis prévoyante)


Non, on ne peut pas donner les deux, ce sont deux anti coagulants donc à ne pas faire en même temps.
L'harpago est un désastre au niveau écologique de par sa "popularité", on lui préfèrera le curcuma. Perso je l'achète bio, au kilo, sur le net.

----------


## celine.624

> Non, on ne peut pas donner les deux, ce sont deux anti coagulants donc à ne pas faire en même temps.
> L'harpago est un désastre au niveau écologique de par sa "popularité", on lui préfèrera le curcuma. Perso je l'achète bio, au kilo, sur le net.


Le curcuma c'est ce que je donne actuellement, j'entends beaucoup parler de l'harpago et me demandait si c'était plus efficace que le curcuma pour "le jour où" il ne ferait plus effet.  ::  Merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sans indiscrétion, aurais tu le lien du site où tu le prends ? Je ne trouve "que" de petits paquets qui partent vite... (2 chiens de 3o + une de 6)

----------


## malko

Tu le donnes sous quelle forme ? 

Je l'achète sur amazon

Le jour où le curcuma ne suffit plus, pense boswellia  ::  https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...naturellement/

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Le jour où le curcuma ne suffit plus, pense boswellia  https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...naturellement/


Je ne connaissais pas le boswellia. 

C'est vrai qu'il y a aussi l'extrait de Moule verte qui est réputée aussi pour aider les Chiens ayant de l'arthrose.

----------


## Azoth

> Myrtille doit craindre les effets secondaires indésirables des anti-inflammatoires.
> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas compris : ils te disent quoi, à propos des protéines?
> 
> C'est compliqué de savoir qui/quoi croire quand on n'est pas soi-même spécialiste, c'est pas une question de honte, on voudrait juste pouvoir faire au mieux.


Ils me disent que ça va détériorer les fonctions rénales car les protéines sont difficiles à "détruire". et pour Azoth ils me disent oeufs uniquement, si je veux rajouter des protéines;
mais je ne dis ni ne pense pas que mes vétos soient une vérité universelle! 





Sinon, sujet probablement déjà abordé mais je ne le trouve pas dans les pages

VACCINS 

avez vous continué à les vacciner? ou bien avez vous arrêtez? bien entendu, mes vétos me disent de continuer lol mais je sais bien qu'il y a le côté pécuniaire qui motive

----------


## del28

liza n'est plus vaccinée depuis deux ans; donc derniers vaccins à 14.
pour Mimi, 2018 sera la dernière année. il a 12 ans

----------


## celine.624

> Tu le donnes sous quelle forme ? 
> 
> Je l'achète sur amazon
> 
> Le jour où le curcuma ne suffit plus, pense boswellia  https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...naturellement/


Merci, je le prends aussi sur amazon et je fais la pâte de vmn mais sans le poivre.  ::  




> Ils me disent que ça va détériorer les fonctions rénales car les protéines sont difficiles à "détruire". et pour Azoth ils me disent oeufs uniquement, si je veux rajouter des protéines;
> mais je ne dis ni ne pense pas que mes vétos soient une vérité universelle! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, sujet probablement déjà abordé mais je ne le trouve pas dans les pages
> 
> ...


Plus de vaccin pour mes vieux sauf Boolvaïe pour qui c'est obligatoire...

----------


## Poska

J'arrête de vacciner vers 10 ans, à condition que le protocole ait été respecté pendant au moins 2 ans avant (primo + 2 rappels, me demandez pas pourquoi par contre, j'avais fait des recherches il y a quelques années mais j'ai un peu oublié  :Stick Out Tongue:  ).
J'ai essentiellement des gros chiens, donc malheureusement ils atteignent rarement des âges canoniques... je n'ai jamais eu de réflexions de la part des véto jusqu'à présent.

----------


## Zoe

Rita a eu son dernier rappel de vaccin a 16 ans, j'ai du tenir tète avec la vétérinaire qui remplaçait celle que je vais d'habitude, elle soutenait qu'il valait mieux parce qu'elle est plus fragile vu son grand âge beh oui du coup elle avait 17 ans  :: , elle est toujours la et nous verrons si j'avais raison ou pas de pas lui faire;

----------


## malko

plus personne n'est vacciné chez tout mais sont à la place sous nosodes. 
Les prochains auront primo + rappel N+1 et ensuite ils auront le protocole nosodes

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici ça fait 5 ou 6 ans que Murphy (13 ans) n'est plus vacciné.

Heïdi qui a eu la primo  ainsi que N+1 et ensuite un nouveau protocole complet (primo et N+1) à 3 ans avant son abandon, n'est plus vaccinée depuis 3 ans sauf lepto (l2 ou l3) et toux de chenil (parce qu'il lui arrive d'aller un peu en communauté chez notre ami et que j'ai pas envie qu'elle refile une toux de chenil à ses chiens ni à mon papy  

De toute façon ma veto ne veut pas lui faire autre chose que ça en vaccins vu ceux déjà reçus auparavant

----------


## Azoth

merci pour vos réponses!!!

alors ici les vétos me disent de continuer pour protéger, mais tout ce dont vous parlez n'a jamais été évoqué! primo + rappel ou bien protocole nosodes...

Si je comprends bien, vous avez arrêtés les vaccins mais  remplacés par autre chose?

Azoth a 12 ans, bientôt 13 ans, elle a toujours eu les même vaccins depuis des années, et je voulais arrêter, point. Mais pas redonner autre chose, sinon autant continuer de la vacciner une fois par an.


Elle est entourée que de chiens traités et quand je récupère des animaux négligés je ne la met pas en contact avec eux.


Del28, Celine 624 et Zoé, vous avez arrêté et rien donné à la place du coup? et RAS ?

----------


## Zoe

J'ai arrêté il y a 1 an 1/2 et rien donné a la place, pour l'instant tout est ok.

----------


## Azoth

je vais arrêter aussi, elle ne supporte plus que je l'emmène chez le véto, elle y a passé tellement de temps je crois!
alors jvais lui éviter ça, je pensais peut-être les faire un an sur deux?  ::  mais peut-être aucun interet?

----------


## malko

ouais, sauf que les nosodes, ok le protocole est un peu chiant, faut pas se louper, mais comment dire, ya pas toutes les saloperies qu'on trouve dans les vaccins.

Et ça fonctionne. Avant, sous antiparasitaire chimique, les rares fois où on trouvait une tique dans 50% des cas on avait droit à une piro.
Là, ils prennent les nosodes "vaccins" + les nosodes "maladies des tiques" et avec les traitement antiparasitaires naturels, en période à risque on trouve en moyenne 1 tique par chien et par semaine et zéro piro. Et je ne crois pas aux coïncidences, je suis dans une région très piro. Je suis certaine que les nosodes les protègent. On a d'ailleurs la lepto +++ cette année, les miens se baignent quasi tous les jours, mon véto aime pas que je ne vaccine pas, ben RAS chez moi, alors que des chiens vaccinés sont contaminés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et si vous voulez être tranquille, demandez à votre véto le vaccicheck

----------


## Zoe

Ici aussi c'est un gros stress pour elle mais bon chaque fois que c'est nécessaire elle n'y échappe pas, résultat pipi dans la voiture a l'aller et au retour  ::  avant ca n'arrivait pas mais voila avec l'âge ca fuite.

----------


## May-May

Mais concrètement, c'est quoi les nosodes ? Ça marche comment ?

Moi ça ne me dérange pas de l'emmener, elle aime tout le monde, alors elle s'assied et elle attend. Et elle enquiquine le véto quand il tape l'rodonnance pour avoir des câlins  ::

----------


## Azoth

Malko, je n'ai jamais entendu parlé des nosodes. Nul doute que ce soit efficace mais je n'y connais rien du tout, c'est une découverte dans ton post quoi.

Zoe, la mienne se retient mais ne veut pas descendre de la voiture, je dois lui " tirer" un peu dessus, alors que jamais de la vie j'ai besoin d'avoir ce genre de geste avec elle, on est fusionnelle, un regard, une attitude, on se comprends très vite.... et une fois au cabinet j'ai le droit à une pièce de théâtre! elle remonte ses ongles pour ne pas qu'on les coupe, elle boite même plus! des aplombs comme jamais, elle est rapide, ne chasse même pas les hanches! ça lui demande un sacré effort car une fois rentrée elle reste allongée y'a plus personne! alors je comprends bien qu'elle veut qu'on lui foute la paix et cette visite annuelle ne lui procure rien de bon.

Je ne vais pas lui faire le rappel de vaccin, de toute façon, ça fait presque 13 ans qu'elle est vaccinée non stop, elle a du accumuler pour être "protégée" encore quelques années non? je suppose

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et si vous voulez être tranquille, demandez à votre véto le vaccicheck



ils sont tous équipés ou je dois le commande pour le faire moi même ? car ce serait le top du top ça!!!!

----------


## malko

Sur le site tu as la liste des vétos qui font le vaccicheck. après si le tien ne le fais pas tu peux lui en parler  :: 

Pour les nosodes : https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...e-aux-vaccins/

----------


## Azoth

merci Malko!!!!!  ::

----------


## celine.624

Nope je ne donne rien.  ::

----------


## celine.624

Dites les gens, j'ai une question "très c*n"... Elle s'adresse aux proprios de méga viocs... Quand un chien n'a plus du tout de dent, peut il fermer sa machoire complètement ? Angie a perdu sa dernière dent et elle boude la gamelle depuis deux jours... Bon elle a eu un caca moche avant hier, hier matin elle a mangé un peu, elle ne prend plus ses médicaments dans de la vache qui rit mais écrasés dans de la crème liquide... Ca ne passe même pas dans un bout de saucisses qu'elle machouille et recrache... Bref, ce soir j'ai tenté de lui mixer ses croquettes gonflées d'eau et j'avais un peu de jus de légumes que j'ai mis avec, elle a mangé de bon coeur... Du coup je me demande si elle ne "croquait" pas ses croquettes gonflées entre sa dernière dent et sa gencive et qu'aujourd'hui elle ne puisse plus le faire... 
C'est ça où elle se fiche un peu de moi, sauf que j'ai de gros soucis rapport à ça, au moindre pet de travers je pars en angoisse... Donc j'ai besoin de comprendre... Merci !

----------


## borneo

> Et si vous voulez être tranquille, demandez à votre véto le vaccicheck


Tu connais le prix ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

C'est mercredi matin le rdv chez le véto ! J'avoue je suis pressée, je supporte plus de le voir bancale : il marche pas normalement et le pire, c'est qu'il s'assoie et s'allonge de manière très bizarre et pas dutout naturelle, au point que son poils s'est complètement coupé et amoché du côté droit. Il a un cul tout moche  :: 
Je lui donne ses AINS, ducoup ça va. J'ai eu la mauvaise idée de vouloir le promener uniquement le matin (1h/1h30 max) afin de ne pas le fatiguer et de pouvoir faire une longue balade l'après midi avec la puce. Résultat : j'apprends par mon homme que Diablo a été infernal, il a hurlé et courru dans tous les sens durant mon absence ... Mon homme m'a dit qu'il faisait ça à chaque fois que je partais en balade sans lui  ::  Ducoup le vieux vient avec nous en balade ... Mais c'est qu'il est capricieux, si l'endroit ne lui plait pas (les champs par exemple) il n'avance plus et se traine comme un mourant ou point de me faire de la peine (car à ce moment là, je pense vraiment qu'il souffre), suffit qu'on fasse demi tour et hop il sautille  ::  Et si je lui propose d'allonger la balade pour aller faire le tour du lotissement il est super heureux  :: 

J'aimerais vraiment savoir ce qui bloque pour que du jour au lendemain il ne soit plus en équilibre ...

Sinon, niveau traitement, une amie qui n'adopte que des vieux toutous au refuge m'a parlé d'une injection d'AINS qui n'abimait pas les reins, Lara2000 un truc du genre ... qqn connait ? Je pense pour le futur ...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ara 3000

C'est un lubrifiant articulaire, pas un anti inflammatoire

----------


## celine.624

> Dites les gens, j'ai une question "très c*n"... Elle s'adresse aux proprios de méga viocs... Quand un chien n'a plus du tout de dent, peut il fermer sa machoire complètement ? Angie a perdu sa dernière dent et elle boude la gamelle depuis deux jours... Bon elle a eu un caca moche avant hier, hier matin elle a mangé un peu, elle ne prend plus ses médicaments dans de la vache qui rit mais écrasés dans de la crème liquide... Ca ne passe même pas dans un bout de saucisses qu'elle machouille et recrache... Bref, ce soir j'ai tenté de lui mixer ses croquettes gonflées d'eau et j'avais un peu de jus de légumes que j'ai mis avec, elle a mangé de bon coeur... Du coup je me demande si elle ne "croquait" pas ses croquettes gonflées entre sa dernière dent et sa gencive et qu'aujourd'hui elle ne puisse plus le faire... 
> C'est ça où elle se fiche un peu de moi, sauf que j'ai de gros soucis rapport à ça, au moindre pet de travers je pars en angoisse... Donc j'ai besoin de comprendre... Merci !


Bon j'suis une abrutie... Angie a unj traitement pour son petit coeur et un pour l'oedème, comme il y a huit jours elle a commencé à tousser un peu plus, j'avais mis ça sur le compte du retour de l'oedème (ça faisait longtemps) donc j'avais augmenté son diurétique (bien sur avec l'aval du véto) mais au vu de ce qui se pase aujourd'hui j'ai touché sa gorge et elle a toussoté... Elle a donc une trachéite... La dernière fois le véto ne m'avait rien donné et dit de revenir plus tard si ça ne passait pas. Donc là j'ai acheté du macérat de bourgeon de cassis pour soulager tout ça et si pas d'amélioration j'irai chez le véto début de semaine... Bon en attendant elle a une pêche terrible et mange malgré tout la bouillie... (et les bout de petits pains, etc...)

----------


## phacélie

Mais non, tu n'es pas une abrutie, tu te fais du souci pour Angie mais c'est loin d'être toujours simple de savoir ce qu'il ont, ceux à  qui "il (ne) manque (que) la parole"  ::

----------


## celine.624

C'est gentil, je m'en veux, je suis tellement obnubilé par cet oedème que j'étais sure que c'était ça... J'ai perdu Murphy, mon vieux York (adopté déjà vieux) d'un oedème pulmonaire foudroyant en 2006 alors ce truc me fout la trouille... (Je rentrais, déchargeais des bricoles, j'ai entendu mon chien derrière la porte de la cuisine aboyer de contentement puis plus rien... J'ai ouvert la porte il était parti... Le véto m'a expliqué que ça a fait comme une coupure d'électricité au cerveau, il suffisait d'une émotion forte pour que ça se produise...)

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

bon, ben nous, vu que les cervicales du papy sont en plutôt bon état d'après ostéo et véto, on lui redonne des choses plus dures à manger, et ça nous change la vie ainsi que la sienne, son haleine de chacal est partie c'est hallucinant sur 1 semaine le changement au niveau des dents.

----------


## phacélie

> C'est gentil, je m'en veux, je suis tellement obnubilé par cet oedème que j'étais sure que c'était ça... J'ai perdu Murphy, mon vieux York (adopté déjà vieux) d'un oedème pulmonaire foudroyant en 2006 alors ce truc me fout la trouille... (Je rentrais, déchargeais des bricoles, j'ai entendu mon chien derrière la porte de la cuisine aboyer de contentement puis plus rien... J'ai ouvert la porte il était parti... Le véto m'a expliqué que ça a fait comme une coupure d'électricité au cerveau, il suffisait d'une émotion forte pour que ça se produise...)


Je comprends ça très bien d'autant j'ai eu un cas d'oedème pulmonaire pas aussi foudroyant (malheureusement presque), le temps de l'emmener chez le véto et elle mourrait pendant que je tambourinais à la porte fermée (midi passé), alors qu'il y avait encore du monde à l'intérieur.

----------


## celine.624

C'est terrible...

----------


## phacélie

Oui...
D'autant qu'"on" a fini par m'ouvrir la porte en me disant quelque-chose du genre "zavez-vu l'heure ?"
Je n'y ai jamais remis les pieds.

----------


## May-May

J'ai un souci de petites plaies purulentes chez Douchka, localisées sur tout le corps. Dès que j'en soigne une, j'en ai une autre à un autre endroit.

En ce moment c'est sur la tête. Le moindre petit accroc prend de grosses proportions, c'est assez chiant, en fait. Le véto me dit que c'est normal, vu son âge ses défenses immunitaires sont moins efficaces donc les infections s'installent plus facilement.
Y a pas un moyen de limiter ça ?

Je dois l'emmener chez le véto ce mois-ci pour contrôler ses reins, donc j'en reparlerais en même temps.

----------


## dogeorge

essaie de lui donner du propolis cela stimule des défenses immunitaires et est très bien  toléré par le chien,(je vais regulièrement des cures a mon boxer pour limite ses pyodermites et ça marche!) en gros 2 gélules par jour pendant 1 a 2 mois

----------


## superdogs

> C'est gentil, je m'en veux, je suis tellement obnubilé par cet oedème que j'étais sure que c'était ça... J'ai perdu Murphy, mon vieux York (adopté déjà vieux) d'un oedème pulmonaire foudroyant en 2006 alors ce truc me fout la trouille... (Je rentrais, déchargeais des bricoles, j'ai entendu mon chien derrière la porte de la cuisine aboyer de contentement puis plus rien... J'ai ouvert la porte il était parti... Le véto m'a expliqué que ça a fait comme une coupure d'électricité au cerveau, il suffisait d'une émotion forte pour que ça se produise...)


Oh la la, je comprends.... ça a dû être terrible pour toi, et pour Phacélie aussi..

----------


## del28

hier matin je me suis réveillée avec du pipi sur la couette et un pipi sur le lit des chiens. et pas des ptites gouttes. 3 belles mares.
je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé car depuis, plus rien. je ne sais pas si c'est Mimi ou Liza, je les ai sorti comme d'habitude la veille juste avant qu'on monte se coucher, assez tard en plus, je les ai reniflé tous les deux ( :: ), aucun ne sent le pipi.
le pipi très clair me fait dire que c'est liza, les 14 litres déversés me font penser que c'est Mimi
sachant que se lâcher comme ça, plusieurs fois manifestement, est totalement inhabituel pour l'un ou l'autre.

bref, mystère et boule de gomme  ::

----------


## celine.624

> J'ai un souci de petites plaies purulentes chez Douchka, localisées sur tout le corps. Dès que j'en soigne une, j'en ai une autre à un autre endroit.
> 
> En ce moment c'est sur la tête. Le moindre petit accroc prend de grosses proportions, c'est assez chiant, en fait. Le véto me dit que c'est normal, vu son âge ses défenses immunitaires sont moins efficaces donc les infections s'installent plus facilement.
> Y a pas un moyen de limiter ça ?
> 
> Je dois l'emmener chez le véto ce mois-ci pour contrôler ses reins, donc j'en reparlerais en même temps.


Elle a un traitement régulier ? Si non et si tu as sous la main tu peux aussi penser à l'extrait de pépins de pamplemousse.  ::  




> Oh la la, je comprends.... ça a dû être terrible pour toi, et pour Phacélie aussi..


Effectivement, ça fait un an que je vis dans l'angoisse et sans voir qui que ce soit car je ne veux pas qu'elle ait d'émotions fortes...

----------


## malko

> J'ai un souci de petites plaies purulentes chez Douchka, localisées sur tout le corps. Dès que j'en soigne une, j'en ai une autre à un autre endroit.
> 
> En ce moment c'est sur la tête. Le moindre petit accroc prend de grosses proportions, c'est assez chiant, en fait. Le véto me dit que c'est normal, vu son âge ses défenses immunitaires sont moins efficaces donc les infections s'installent plus facilement.
> Y a pas un moyen de limiter ça ?
> 
> Je dois l'emmener chez le véto ce mois-ci pour contrôler ses reins, donc j'en reparlerais en même temps.


Argent colloidal, EPP, propolis, spiruline, bourgeon de cassis, immunogem, ....

Après, faudrait quand même faire un pds complète, pour voir où en sont ses défenses. Que ça baisse ok, mais que ça parte en cacahouète à chaque fois ya quand même un truc pas normal

----------


## del28

j'ai encore trouvé de la pisse à l'étage. sur le couloir de tapis que j'ai posé pour que liza déambule sans glisser.
2 ronds de pisse. là je suis sure à 99 % que c'est Mimi qui me refait un délire. 
c'est pas une incontinence. c'est le genre de chien qui est capable de faire une pisse le matin et de ne pas remettre le nez dehors avant 17/18h. 
le problème c'est que tant qu'il n'est pas pris sur le fait ça peut durer un moment la plaisanterie.
Et que je ne peux pas monter liza sans lui, il va pleurnicher toute la nuit.
bref, elle va bien mieux la poupette, ce sera dodo dans le salon (il ne fait jamais pipi dans le salon. il va faire ses coups en douce dans la cuisine, mais j'ai une barrière  ::  )

----------


## Azoth

Aaaah les galères de pipi  ::  Pas pressée qu'elle en arrive là la mienne  ::  parfois elle ne s'est pas levée assez tôt et me commence son caca en même temps qu'elle marche vers la porte, mais c'est de l'ordre de l'accident et j'vois bien qu'elle est toute "paumée" quand ça arrive  ::  m'enfin au quotidien, ce doit être usant  :: 


Flippant le truc des plaies  purulentes de Douchka  :: 

Petite photo de ma louloute, qui aura 13 ans tout pile dans quelques jours  :: 

En train de grignoter de l'herbe  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Nous on a reçu ses chaussons antidérapants
Et ça change la vie. Levé du 1er coup sans glisser, invitation aux jeux...

----------


## Azoth

c'est trop chou!!! ça ne glisse pas de la patte?
c'est une bonne idée, faudrait que j'y pense pour zozoth, je l'aide quand elle est sur le carrelage  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Non ça ne glisse pas, il les porte toute la journée sur le parquet.
Bon son Pap's a chié dans la colle, il l'a mis au jardin avec ses chaussons, il a donc boudé et est resté sur la terrasse ! Nan mais, hoo on ne salit pas les chaussons dans le jardin !

----------


## dogeorge

peux tu le dire ou tu les as commandé?
ça m’intéresse pour ma mamie de 14 ans qui glisse sur mon carrelage
merci

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Elle est trop belle zozoth  :: 
Et Murphy avec ses chaussons  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

J'ai trouvé ça sur wish .Il doit y en avoir sur aliexpress aussi.
Ce sont des chaussettes antidérapantes

----------


## phacélie

> 


 ::

----------


## Azoth

Trop fort qu'il n'est pas voulu aller dans l'herbe avec  :: 

Zozoth j'sais pas si elle supporterait, je lui avais mis des chaussettes plus jeune car y'avait de la neige, elle restait immobile, stoïque  :: 


Merci pour elle les filles!!! ::

----------


## lealouboy

Coyot Boy est plutôt perturbé depuis notre retour de vacances, il se lève vers 6h et marche dans la maison en chouinant, il a du mal à reprendre son rythme mon petit papy ... Lui, finalement, niveau physique, ça va bien, il a repris le sport avec moi et est très heureux de courir 5 km avec moi mais il est de plus en plus perturbé niveau changement de rythme (c'est un chien très ritualisé). 

Daïs doit se faire opérer d'un lipome et va avoir un détartrage dans la foulée, on commence à flipper  ::  
Sinon, elle va bien, on dirait une jeune chienne  ::

----------


## Azoth

c'est pas mal 5 km!!!


Aujourd'hui ce sont les 13 ans de zozoth !!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon anniversaire

----------


## superdogs

> *Coyot Boy est plutôt perturbé depuis notre retour de vacances*, il se lève vers 6h et marche dans la maison en chouinant, il a du mal à reprendre son rythme mon petit papy ... Lui, finalement, niveau physique, ça va bien, il a repris le sport avec moi et est très heureux de courir 5 km avec moi mais il est de plus en plus perturbé niveau changement de rythme (c'est un chien très ritualisé). 
> 
> Daïs doit se faire opérer d'un lipome et va avoir un détartrage dans la foulée, on commence à flipper  
> Sinon, elle va bien, on dirait une jeune chienne



Tu lui diras que son "cousin" de caractère a perdu l'appétit quand j'ai repris le boulot !! quand il a vu que je me préparais à un autre rythme, il a collé ses oreilles en arrière, a pris son air de "j'suis malheureux, tu t'en vas...", et a refusé de manger. Le soir, c'est revenu. Rebelote 2 matins de suite ; c'est revenu dans l'ordre après..





*Azoth*
 *Superbe !!!*

----------


## phacélie

Les animaux aussi ont le blues de la rentrée !

Bon anniversaire toutoune belle ! ::

----------


## Quaraba

Bon anniversaire Azoth !

Et surtout profite un maximum avec tes compères. :: 

Quel bel âge. ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon anniversaire Azoth  ::  


Coyot Boy a retrouvé son rythme et son appétit, les longues promenades le défoulent bien et il dort comme un bébé jusqu'à ce que le réveil sonne  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Bonne anniversaire Jolie Mamy <3

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Bon anniversaire Zozoth  ::

----------


## Azoth

Merciiiiiiii  :: 

elle ne mange jamais de pâté, elle a engloutie celle ci  :: elle a passée la journée avec moi dehors, j'arrachais des herbes "indésirables" et je ratissais, elle adooooooore me regarder travailler au soleil  :: 

Et vos séniors les filles, comment vont ils, faites péter les photos en ce beau dimanche...... ça me fera oublier tous mes tirs de chasse  ::

----------


## Azoth

un petit avant après, je suis choquée ce n'est plus la même zozoth  :: 
(elle est née en 2005 mais je n'ai pas de photos sur l'ordi qui remonte si loin...)

2009


2018




A vous  ::

----------


## Zoe

Rita a son arrivée en 2011



Rita 7 ans après en avril





 ::

----------


## lili2000

Daisy lors de son adoption en 2011 (entre 7 et 10 ans plus proche de 10 à priori)


et en 2018, elle fait encore çà petite vie, elle est adorable  :: 


désolée, celle-ci est penchée :

----------


## Naloune

La première année de son adoption


Maintenant, un tout vieux ninou

BG avec mon nouveau harnais  ::  Bon par contre va falloir que Mamie fasse des petites protections en polaires parce que Mr Zéropoil de torse va vite être échauffé sinon. Trop drôle d'ailleurs, enfin drôle mignon, avec la vieilleries, il a la peau qui pendouille sous les bras quand il est debout comme les ptits vieux.

Vazy j'ai fait le guignol là, don-neu moi le biscouit!


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ralala ça me fout bien les boules de revoir des photos de lui tout jeune, j'ai l'impression que c'était hier. J'ai tellement peur de le perdre.

----------


## Azoth

Rita n'a pas bcp changé! elle vieillie bien !!!

Daisy a pas mal blanchie mais elle aussi ça va!!! elle ne fait pas son âge!

Naloune, aaaaaaaaah il a bien changé mais il semble toujours aussi vif lol mais ça fait comme zozoth, beaucoup de poils blancs et la couleur qui s’éclaircit aussi, la couleur fauve n'est plus si vive  :: 
Pour le frottement du harnais, on en utilise des top pour les chevaux, des fourreaux pour le cuir et les soulager un peu, ça peut peut-être te plaire ou te donner des idées?
celui ci est un exemple pris au hasard sur internet, tu tappes "muselaine" ou "fourreaux" avec le mot filet ou cheval et tu trouveras

https://www.kramer.fr/Cheval/Bridons...-polaire-teddy

----------


## lili2000

Daisy a pas trop changé au niveau de la tête  :Smile:  mais sa démarche est plus difficile, elle ne saute plus sur le canapé et marche à plus petit pas. Elle garde un bon appétit même si elle fond au niveau des muscles ... 
sur mes photos, il y a aussi Duchesse la shetland, elle a 10 ans, elle est encore très vive mais il faut faire attention car elle est cardiaque, et Aito, qui n'a "que" 8 ans mais est cardiaque + n'a que 3 pattes donc il commence à fatiguer, il n'a pas aimé les grosses chaleurs en continue. Là, çà s'est un peu stabilisé car il a traitement supplémentaire pour le coeur mais il fatigue vite  :Frown: 

C'est toujours dur de les voir vieillir.

Patchy le chat qui est sur le fauteuil est malheureusement DCD depuis ...

----------


## Naloune

C'est chouette et c'est dur quoi. Moi ça me fout les boules mais il pête le feu clairement. Les promenades sont moins longues, il chasse un peu du culcul mais il fait toujours le clown, mange bien, dort bien, ne souffre de rien, nul part. L'idéal quoi. Mais je sais pas, il fait tellement parti de ma vie, il est tellement mignon et passionnant, enfin voilà, je vous apprend rien je pense, j'ai peur du vide de lui en fait.
Voilà, c'était mes 15min de chouinerie pour la semaine  ::

----------


## Naloune

Bon ok je retire ce que j'ai dis j'en veux pu  :: 
Ce petichienpourri m'a (encore) déglingué mon bitonio de poignée de ma baie vitré et comme maintenant on ferme le volet roulant, bah il a attaqué le volet roulant  ::  En plus j'ai flippé parce que neuneu s'est écorché son gros pif de neuneu donc il m'a beurré tout le mur avec du sang. Et des crottes de nez. Pas de vilain bobo hein. Mais quel relou quand même  ::

----------


## del28

::

----------


## Azoth

mdrrr Naloune, il fait encore des conneries à son âge  ::  

c'est clair que c'est difficile de les voir vieillir.... et en même temps, ça fait plaisir de leur offrir ça... 

lili2000, c'est toujours + dur quand on a plusieurs animaux qui vieillissent ensemble..... je me dis qu'avec les deux raptorz, quand ils vont vieillir, ce sera pas simple non plus...  Courage à ta meute de séniors, ça me fait penser au film RED (les agents de la cia à la retraite lol)

----------


## lili2000

Il y a quelques années, j'avais perdu 3 chiens en 6 mois, dur dur ... 
Naloune oui, les "vieux" font encore des bêtises, et parfois plus qu'avant  :Smile:  et en plus, comme ils sont vieux, on ose encore moins les gronder  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poska

Dites, j'ai à la maison un pépère de 9 ans (environ 2 ans et demi dans sa tête  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) qui a déjà vu le véto une multitude de fois en quelques mois pour soucis divers et variés. Plusieurs fois les gencives et dents ont été regardées et RAS, pas d'inflammation ni d'excès de tartre.
Sauf que depuis son arrivée (4 mois) il a perdu au moins 4 dents, les petites de devant entre les canines. Il en a perdu une devant moi en mâchouillant un kong mais pas eu le temps de la ramasser il l'a mangé... mais il ne semblait pas y avoir de racine.
C'est déjà arrivé à vos toutous?

edit: ça vient de me revenir mais il s'est cassé une canine aussi, juste en mordant un truc en plastique, cassée tout en longueur, c'était complètement disproportionné par rapport à son coup de dent...

----------


## lili2000

Si c'est que les incisives, c'est vraiment pas grave  :Smile:  surtout si pas d'inflammation. les racines sont très fines

----------


## Zoe

On commence a donnée de la cortisone a Rita pour essayer de la renforcer au niveau de sa patte arrière., certain moment elle se traine pour marcher.

----------


## phacélie

> Dites, j'ai à la maison un pépère de 9 ans (environ 2 ans et demi dans sa tête  ) qui a déjà vu le véto une multitude de fois en quelques mois pour soucis divers et variés. Plusieurs fois les gencives et dents ont été regardées et RAS, pas d'inflammation ni d'excès de tartre.
> Sauf que depuis son arrivée (4 mois) il a perdu au moins 4 dents, les petites de devant entre les canines. Il en a perdu une devant moi en mâchouillant un kong mais pas eu le temps de la ramasser il l'a mangé... mais il ne semblait pas y avoir de racine.
> C'est déjà arrivé à vos toutous?
> 
> edit: ça vient de me revenir mais il s'est cassé une canine aussi, juste en mordant un truc en plastique, cassée tout en longueur, c'était complètement disproportionné par rapport à son coup de dent...


J'ai vu le cas sur une toutoune adoptée à 11 ans, arrivée sans plus aucune incisive alors que le reste des dents paraissait nickel et est resté nickel jusqu'à sa mort.
Et sinon, mon tit vieux de bientôt 13 ans a perdu une incisive l'année dernière que j'ai pu récupérer avant qu'il ne l'avale ( mais lui est sujet au tartre).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça l'aide bien, la cortisone, Rita ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Il a eu une vie de merde avant? Il a peut être été carencé, ce qui a pu fragiliser ses dents, si en plus il y a eu du tartre etc.... 

Les petits chiens ont les dents qui se déchaussent facilement je trouve, Shadow en avait une dans la cuisse d'un croisé BA lol et il lui en manquait plusieurs au fur et à meure que passait les années.


Pour rita, faire attention, la cortisone ça soulage très bien (Murphy en prend en continue à dose réduite depuis 18 mois) mais ça a tendance à faire fondre les muscles, faut continuer à la faire bouger, voire la masser, lui faire faire des exercices de proprioception

----------


## Zoe

Rita commence aujourd'hui sa cortisone, j'ai oublié de demandé après combien de temps je verrais la différence  :: 

Amandine j'ai lu pour la fonde des muscles, je vais faire attention.
 nous commencons avec une petite dose et si ca ne va pas je peux augmenter.

La véto n'est pas convaincue que ca va l'aider, Rita n'a presque plus de force dans sa patte, alors je croise les doigts pour que ca fasse un d'effets.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Murphy pour le relancer lors de crise, sa veto donne jusque 4fois la dose en injectable !! Et on diminue doucement ensuite jusqu'à la dose de confort.
On est déjà monté à 80mg pour descendre progressivement jusque 8mg en dose de confort actuellement pour un chien de 27kg

----------


## Zoe

Rita a 2 fois 5 mg, une fois matin et une fois soir pour un poids de 10 kilos, donc si je compare ca lui fait déjà une grosse dose.

Se matin elle se sent mieux mais du coup elle veut faire la jeunette et tombe vu que sa patte n'a pas la force de suivre  ::

----------


## Azoth

si les filles ne s'inquiètent pas pour les dents tant mieux! 
Je serais paniquée moi  ::  mais en effet s'il a été carencé tout ça.... qu'est ce que les vétos t'ont dit eux???

La cortisone ça fait chier quand on ne peut plus faire autrement qu'avec, mais si c'est efficace, tant mieux!

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Franchement la cortisone est souvent diabolisée, alors c'est sur que quand c'est donné n'importe quand n'importe comment pour n'importe quoi, c'est nul.
Ici clairement sans ça, ça fait 18 mois que Murphy ne serait plus là. 
Il prend un petit poison 2 fois par jour, mais il le vit bien, mis à part la prise de boisson augmentée (et des paramètres sanguins complètement foireux mais expliqués par cette prise de cortisone, et non grave d'après le veto du centre hospitalier), ça serait dommage de s'en passer.
Quand on sait qu'on va normalement à 1mg/kg de chien, avec ses 8mg par jour en continue, on gère. Au début on avait commencé à 24mg/jour, on a une belle marge encore. 

Belle continuation de vieillerie à Rita <3

----------


## Zoe

Rita aura 18 ans 1/2 le 3 octobre si la cortisone peux l'aider a vivre encore un peu dans de bonne condition alors pas de problème pour nous.

----------


## phacélie

Tu n'envisages pas de lui procurer un chariot si elle tombe ?

----------


## Zoe

Je ne pense pas qu'un chariot va l'aider, il faut qu'elle pense a se déplacée sans foncer, sans vouloir courir, a voir  dans les jours qui suis.

----------


## phacélie

Je ne dis pas ça pour t'influencer à tout prix mais ça lui donnerait peut-être du plaisir de pouvoir foncer  ::

----------


## Poska

> Il a eu une vie de merde avant? Il a peut être été carencé, ce qui a pu fragiliser ses dents, si en plus il y a eu du tartre etc....


C'est Extra le croisé boxer, oui une belle vie de merde et arrivé très maigre en fourrière. Bon j'espère que ça va se calmer quand même, sinon il va finir édenté avant ses 10 ans...

----------


## lili2000

évidemment, si çà touche les autres dents, il faut s'inquiéter  :Smile:

----------


## celine.624

Quelqu'un utilise le macérât de bourgeons de cassis ici ? Ils disent que ça a un effet "cortisone like".

----------


## del28

moi j'utilise sur moi, j'ai utilisé sur des chats aussi 
(Ninou et ses douleurs et une petite chatte qui avait une plaie de grattage (stress, une histoire d'hospitalisation qui a duré) qui la grattait à force qu'elle se gratte. radical

----------


## malko

ici aussi, comme anti gratouille chez les allergiques, anti inflammatoire et booster du système immunitaire

----------


## celine.624

Au niveau des effets, vous le comparez à la cortisone ? 
La pharmacienne me dit que je peux faire des cures de deux semaines par mois, vous en pensez quoi ? Merci.  :Smile:

----------


## malko

les cures P. Andrianne les recommandes par durée de 3 semaines minimum, pouvant durer 3 mois avec une semaine d'arrêt toutes les 3 semaines

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

J'ai voulu en acheter pour papy, mais c'est le seul qu'il n'y avait plus en mag bio.
Mais bon, en cure c'est pas possible pour nous, c'est du continue.
Ce matin jsuis montée un peu en dosage, avec l'humidité qui s'installe, j'espère qu'il va gérer mon vieux.

----------


## Houitie

Délice a voulu faire l'andouille avec Hestia et moi hier et grimper dans le bas d'un arbre, elle était trop contente mais est tombée en descendant (ce n'est pas haut, il doit y avoir maxi 50cm et ça descend en pente douce mais elle a raté la pente à mi chemin)... bilan hier soir un chien tout raide, ce matin pareil... On va appeler l'ostéo. 
En plus il pleut et il fait froid donc ça ne va rien arranger. 
Les deux prennent un sacré coup de vieux en ce moment, ça fait vraiment bizarre.

----------


## phacélie

Pauvre Délice...
Le mien devient sourd, ça me peine pour lui et pour moi, c'est chiant pour le rappel :/

----------


## celine.624

> les cures P. Andrianne les recommandes par durée de 3 semaines minimum, pouvant durer 3 mois avec une semaine d'arrêt toutes les 3 semaines


Super merci ! 




> J'ai voulu en acheter pour papy, mais c'est le seul qu'il n'y avait plus en mag bio.
> Mais bon, en cure c'est pas possible pour nous, c'est du continue.
> Ce matin jsuis montée un peu en dosage, avec l'humidité qui s'installe, j'espère qu'il va gérer mon vieux.


Bêtement je l'ai acheté en pharma. Je me dis que peut être que l'effet "dure" pendant la pause ?

----------


## Azoth

Phacélie, quand ma zozoth a commencé à devenir sourde (vers 7-8 ans, de ma faute je pense car je mettais la musique tellement fort tout ça, je fais  bien + attention depuis) ce fut douloureux pour moi! Puis c'est devenu drôle! elle sait qu'elle n'entends plus, alors quand je veux qu'elle revienne et qu'elle ne veut pas, elle se tourne pour ne pas m'avoir dans son champ visuel, comme ça je ne peux pas la rappeler! c'est tellement drôle de la voir faire! elle lève la tête et voit qu'on rappel tout le monde, elle remet vite fait la tête au sol et se tourne comme ça j'ai beau faire mes gestes, elle ne les voit pas! et quand j'arrive proche d'elle elle fait mine de rien, limite 1er de la classe car revient aussitôt!
Parcontre ultra dangereux avec les voitures, je la garde en longe. 

Si tu associes bien les "ordres/indications" à un geste, ça passe nickel  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

J'avais appris à Stane à aller chercher notre vieux loup dans les champs.
Il avait une mini laisse à son collier, soit elle le guidait soit elle l'attrapait à la petite laisse. 

Murphy j'ai instauré les gestes quand j'ai vu qu'il commençait à faiblir, c'est cool, mais bon il ne voit plus d'un œil, donc s'il n'est pas du bon côté c'est assez épique.

----------


## Azoth

génial l'idée du copain chien avec une laisse au collier!!! super!!!  ::

----------


## phacélie

Oui, c'est génial comme idée  ::  mais je n'ai plus qu'un seul chien en ce moment, donc pas possible pour moi.
Sa vue baisse aussi et puis surtout quand il file droit devant lui, il a une bonne raison de le faire d'après ses motivations, donc trop occupé, pas un regard en arrière.

----------


## malko

ici on a dès petits appris les "ordres" en associant la voix et le gesten en prévision

Eclipse étant déjà bien sourde, c'est très pratique. Et pour le rappel, quand elle n'est pas trop loin et qu'elle ne regarde pas, je tape dans mes mains, ça suffit pour le moment

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Quelqu'un utilise le macérât de bourgeons de cassis ici ? Ils disent que ça a un effet "cortisone like".


Moi aussi je l'utilise pour une de mes minettes et pour ma chienne.

Par contre je préfère l'utiliser avec un mélange d'autres bourgeons macérât et des extraits de fluide glycériné miellé selon la raison pour laquelle je l'utilise (démangeaison ou anti inflammatoire), je trouve que c'est bien plus efficace.

Pour ma minette, je peux le comparer à la cortisone puisque l'année dernière j'ai du lui en donner (pour des démangeaisons) et cette année je n'ai pas du tout eu besoin.
Comme pour la cortisone, le but est de trouver la plus petite dose qui fait effet et augmenter en cas de crise.

Il faut effectivement laisser des "fenêtres thérapeutiques" (si je résume c'est pour que le corps ne s'habitue pas): soit 3 semaines sur 4 comme dit malko soit 5 jours sur 7 (moi je préfère cette formule).

----------


## ~Mirtille~

J'en utilise aussi ici pour les articulations douloureuses de Diablo.
C'est un mélange de bourgeons de cassis, sapin, bouleau et séquoia

----------


## celine.624

> Moi aussi je l'utilise pour une de mes minettes et pour ma chienne.
> 
> Par contre je préfère l'utiliser avec un mélange d'autres bourgeons macérât et des extraits de fluide glycériné miellé selon la raison pour laquelle je l'utilise (démangeaison ou anti inflammatoire), je trouve que c'est bien plus efficace.
> 
> Pour ma minette, je peux le comparer à la cortisone puisque l'année dernière j'ai du lui en donner (pour des démangeaisons) et cette année je n'ai pas du tout eu besoin.
> Comme pour la cortisone, le but est de trouver la plus petite dose qui fait effet et augmenter en cas de crise.
> 
> Il faut effectivement laisser des "fenêtres thérapeutiques" (si je résume c'est pour que le corps ne s'habitue pas): soit 3 semaines sur 4 comme dit malko soit 5 jours sur 7 (moi je préfère cette formule).





> J'en utilise aussi ici pour les articulations douloureuses de Diablo.
> C'est un mélange de bourgeons de cassis, sapin, bouleau et séquoia


Merci beaucoup pour ces infos ! Vous leur donnez comment ? C'est écrit à donner mélangé à de l'eau mais j'avoue préférer ne pas "forcer" les bestioles à le prendre. Du coup, quelques goutes dans la pâtée c'est bon ou ça altère l'efficacité ? Ou dans de la crème liquide par exemple... Merci !

----------


## malko

Ici c'est dans la gamelle matin et soir.

----------


## celine.624

D'accord merci, ici ils ne mangent pas "bien" leur gamelle (croquettes) et ils échangent plusieurs fois donc difficile de mettre des compléments dans les gamelles.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tu peux toujours mettre les gouttes sur une friandise ou sur la partie dont tu es sure que ton Chien mangera.

----------


## malko

Quand c'est du ponctuel en dehors de la gamelle c'est direct à la cuillère

----------


## celine.624

Merci  ::

----------


## Azoth

Malko, elle fera la coquine Eclipse aussi, à faire comme si elle en voyait pas pour le rappel  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Parcontre, pour zozoth en tout cas, ça a bien décuplé son odorat! même quand elle dort fort fort, je sors une panse d'agneau, ça la réveille directement tellement ça sent  fort (ça puuuuuuuue) et que son nez à du flaire hihi

----------


## Azoth

Naloune au fait, tu as fabriqué une muselaine pour le harnais de ton loulou??

----------


## del28

Liza remange enfin ce soir avec appétit. j'attend de voir quelle quantité elle aura ingurgité. j'ai dégainé la boite de supermarché ce soir. 
depuis dimanche dernier elle n'a quasiment rien mangé. 
à part les assiettes du chaton qd j'avais le dos tourné, deux bouchées et ''j'ai plus faim''  ::  (elle a été assez perturbée par la présence du chaton. y avait plus que lui qui comptait)

je viens de jeter un coup d'il, elle a laissé le tiers et là elle vient de ''virer'' Mimi de sa gamelle (vice versa se produit aussi, sans que ça dérange ni l'un ni l'autre. vu qu'ils font leurs petites affaires d'échanges de gamelle de façon courtoise et harmonieuse, je surveille mais je n'interviens pas. j'ai peut être tort, je ne sais pô)

c'est vraiment un énorme souci cette histoire de nourriture avec elle. elle a une nature sèche alors dès qu'on vit ce genre de période, ça vire rapidement à la peau sur les os. si quelqu'un connait un extrait de plante quelconque pour donner de l'appétit à un chien, je prend. ça doit bien exister, non ?
j'ai eu le même problème d'alimentation avec Ninou un an ou deux avant qu'il parte zauxcieux. 
c'est chiant ça me stresse.

----------


## Azoth

C'est vite pré occupant à cet âge. L'huile de CBD n'augmente pas l'appétit? il faudrait attendre le retour de Amandine Stane là dessus  :: 

Sinon aucune idée, de la pâté en mode "deluxe" cuisiné et juteux?

----------


## del28

c'est des périodes en fait. 
pendant un temps elle va refuser les boites, puis refuser les boites si je ne mélange pas des croquettes, puis mange les boites MAIS vire les croquettes au fur et à mesure, puis ne mange plus ni patée ni croquettes.
pareil pour les rations ménagères. ça dure 2/3 jours et fini. pareil pour la viande crue.
là ce soir, c'est boite de merde de supermarché. allons y pour la boite de merde  :: 

le seul aliment qu'elle kiffe tout le temps, c'est la patée pour chat. j'en viens à me dire que je pourrais peut être mélanger de la patée de chat à ses boites à elle (j'ai testé avec les rillettes vu qu'elle adore ça. elle a trié à mort, plus une trace de rillettes ds la patée restante qd j'ai récupéré l'assiette. faut le faire, c'est pas facile de trier du mou dans du mou)

c'est sans fin, je tourne en bourrique. CBD why not si ça ouvre l'appétit. 

(Mimi ça va, il dévore en ce moment, il se prépare pour l'hiver  ::  )

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Le cbd agit sur les nausées  c'est ça qui fait que ça fait manger

----------


## Naloune

> Naloune au fait, tu as fabriqué une muselaine pour le harnais de ton loulou??


Pas encore non, je vais chercher du tissu cet aprèm, je te mettrais une photo! Faut aussi que je finisse son manteau d'hiver.
Mais je suis super contente du Julius, je sais pas pourquoi j'ai pas investi avant, la poignée est très très pratique pour l'aider à monter ou a re-monter devrais-je dire car Mr se croit encore capable de descendre à la rivière se baigner. Bon bah la descente ça va mais à la remontée, il a le cul en plomb  ::  A la fois le jour où il ne le ferra plus je m'affolerais. Sinon, le curcuma c'est un truc de foufou, enfin je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui fabule ou quoi, m'enfin hier on s'est fait une balade d'une petite heure trente, je stressais un peu qu'il est du mal à récupérer mais bon, il était bien (le seul mec au milieu de 7 gonzesses, il n'en pouvait plus de faire le cake). Et bien aujourd'hui nickel, je dis pas qu'il est prêt a repartir mais il est bien. je suis trop contente.
Del, je sais pas, moi Slam est sec comme une trique je me suis habituée c'est sa nature mais je contrôle quand même qu'il maigrisse pas trop. C'est ça qui le maintien aussi finalement parce qu'avec ses soucis articulaires, il est mieux comme ça que trop gros mais ça laisse pas une grande marge de manoeuvre. Peut être des rajouts d'huiles pour rendre appétant et graisser la machine au passage?

----------


## Loupiotte21

> c'est des périodes en fait. 
> pendant un temps elle va refuser les boites, puis refuser les boites si je ne mélange pas des croquettes, puis mange les boites MAIS vire les croquettes au fur et à mesure, puis ne mange plus ni patée ni croquettes.
> pareil pour les rations ménagères. ça dure 2/3 jours et fini. pareil pour la viande crue.
> là ce soir, c'est boite de merde de supermarché. allons y pour la boite de merde 
> 
> le seul aliment qu'elle kiffe tout le temps, c'est la patée pour chat. j'en viens à me dire que je pourrais peut être mélanger de la patée de chat à ses boites à elle (j'ai testé avec les rillettes vu qu'elle adore ça. elle a trié à mort, plus une trace de rillettes ds la patée restante qd j'ai récupéré l'assiette. faut le faire, c'est pas facile de trier du mou dans du mou)
> 
> c'est sans fin, je tourne en bourrique. CBD why not si ça ouvre l'appétit. 
> 
> (Mimi ça va, il dévore en ce moment, il se prépare pour l'hiver  )


Et pourquoi ne pas lui donner que de la pâtée pour chat ? Ce n'est pas parce que c'est écrit pour chat que les chiens ne peuvent pas en manger (l'inverse est faux). Si elle aime ça vaudrait le coup d'essayer je pense.

----------


## del28

> Et pourquoi ne pas lui donner que de la pâtée pour chat ? Ce n'est pas parce que c'est écrit pour chat que les chiens ne peuvent pas en manger (l'inverse est faux). Si elle aime ça vaudrait le coup d'essayer je pense.


c'est vrai j'ai pas précisé. ce qu'elle aime dans la pâtée pour chat, c'est la voler plutôt, je pense.
je lui en ai déjà donné occasionnellement. 
j'attends le début du mois pour en acheter sur zooplus.
mes chats sont aux croquettes. qd ils mangent du mou c'est assez exceptionnel et du coup c'est plutôt des sachets. de merde donc j'ai évité pour elle.




> C'est ça qui le maintien aussi finalement parce qu'avec ses soucis articulaires, il est mieux comme ça que trop gros mais ça laisse pas une grande marge de manœuvre. Peut être des rajouts d'huiles pour rendre appétant et graisser la machine au passage?


oh ben mon véto t'adorerait  :: 
depuis 16 ans à chaque visite il est ravi de son poids, me dit de ne rien changer, qu'un chien mince c'est idéal pour sa santé. 
(même si c'est pas la seule raison de la bonne santé de mes chiens)

j'ai testé huile de tournesol, huile d'olive, huile de colza, j'ai même un pot de graisse de canard mais qui ne me sert à rien vu que quel que soit le gras, elle renifle …. et se détourne.
non vraiment c'est une vraie prise de tête avec elle.

on va voir ce que ça donne ce soir.

----------


## Azoth

L'huile de CBD ne servirait à rien ici car c'pas un problème ne nausées du coup!
je pensais que ça ouvrait l'appétit..... car les consommateurs de cannabis ont des fringales de folies, ils ont des pulsions de bouffe sucrées assez impressionnantes, ça fait très craving de sucre. Comme quoi! faudrait que je demande ce que ça signifie du coup!

Zozoth, si je met un oeufs cru dans sa gamelle, elle mange tout ce qu'il y a dedans, as tu essayé un oeuf lol? bien que si elle arrive à trier la rillette, elle arrivera bien à triller l'oeuf  ::

----------


## Poska

> Poska ton petit vieux c.est un bouledogue non ?  Je m'inquieterzis pas dans ce cas. Même jeunes ils ont une bouche pourrie avec de très mauvaises implantations de dent
> .ca+passé pourri ou carence et t'as le numéro gagnant


Non c'est un croisé boxer, au museau "long" (j'ai pas beaucoup de photos de profil, il est toujours en train de me regarder  :Stick Out Tongue:  )



Spoiler:  









Mon pti bouledogue a 16 ans, et lui a toutes ses dents  :: 
Par contre justement je suis inquiète pour lui aujourd'hui, il n'a pas voulu manger ce matin, c'est la première fois que ça arrive depuis son arrivée... il n'est pas amorphe, bouge bien, râle bien quand je lui soigne les yeux... il a toujours mieux mangé le soir, alors j'espère que je m'inquiète pour rien.
Sinon évidemment ce sera véto dès demain.

----------


## Azoth

il a peut-être pas encore fait caca?
zozoth mange mieux quand elle a fait son caca du matin... parfois elle ne touche pas à grand chose de sa gamelle, puis va dehors faire pipi et caca, et en revenant je lui repropose la gamelle a tout hasard et elle mange! 
M'enfin force est de constater qu'ils vieillissent comme nous lol et ont leurs humeurs tout ça  :: 

Comme il est beau ce crosié boxer !!!! robe bringuée comme ça !!

Je me souviens il y a quelques années il y avait une forumeuse qui avait une staff*rott, guiguipse je crois? une beauté aussi!!! le bringée était à la place du feu dans la couleur du rott, ça faisait une chienne magnifique! comme le tien!

----------


## Poska

C'est pas mon mien, il est à l'adoption avec sa soeur chez Boxer'Ami  :Smile: 

Bon finalement ça n'attendra pas demain, il est fatigué, ce n'est pas normal, alors on sera chez le véto à 14h.

----------


## phacélie

Pourvu que ce soit juste un ptit coup de mou sans gravité.

C'est le THC qui ouvre l'apétit, pas le CBD, Azoth.

Avec l'âge, les animaux devient de plus en plus chipoteurs avec la nourriture, et puis ils mangent un truc avec appétit un jour mais le lendemain, ils veulent autre chose...
Si c'est voler qui lui plaît à ta toutoune, del, il faut peut-être essayer de lui faire croire que tu donnes une gamelle à quelqu'un d'autre pour qu'elle ait ce petit plaisir  ::

----------


## Azoth

Poska, ouuuuh j'espère que ça va aller????? je penserais fort à vous à 14h!!!! courage

AAAAH Phacélie merci pour la précision!! Dommage que ce soit la molécule psychoactive qui ouvre l'appétit!!

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Je croise les doigts Poska !


Je croise les doigts Poska 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ici papy part en cure de jouvence

----------


## Poska

Bon il y a quelque chose qui va pas mais on sait pas quoi... a priori douleurs à la manipulation au niveau de l'estomac/foie/autre? mais pas vraiment flagrant. Pas de fièvre, bons réflexes, rien d'évident quoi, à part la grosse fatigue et le manque d'appétit.
La véto voulait le garder en observation 24h, mais je peux pas, je fais encore des cauchemars de ma Choupette morte toute seule la nuit chez le véto, non non si ce n'est pas absolument indispensable je peux pas prendre le risque, surtout avec un très vieux chien. Alors il est rentré avec nous, sous cortisone, on y retourne demain matin après avoir bien surveillé "tout ce qui rentre et tout ce qui sort" et on avisera pour des examens complémentaires.

Là il est installé dans son lit et s'est enfin couché pour dormir, au lieu de rester assis à piquer du nez comme il faisait ce matin.

----------


## celine.624

Je croise les doigts pour que ça passe vite !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Courage Poska, c'est vraiment angoissant quand on sait qu'il y a qqch mais qu'on ne sait pas quoi ...

----------


## lili2000

> Bon il y a quelque chose qui va pas mais on sait pas quoi... a priori douleurs à la manipulation au niveau de l'estomac/foie/autre? mais pas vraiment flagrant. Pas de fièvre, bons réflexes, rien d'évident quoi, à part la grosse fatigue et le manque d'appétit.
> La véto voulait le garder en observation 24h, mais je peux pas, je fais encore des cauchemars de ma Choupette morte toute seule la nuit chez le véto, non non si ce n'est pas absolument indispensable je peux pas prendre le risque, surtout avec un très vieux chien. Alors il est rentré avec nous, sous cortisone, on y retourne demain matin après avoir bien surveillé "tout ce qui rentre et tout ce qui sort" et on avisera pour des examens complémentaires.
> 
> Là il est installé dans son lit et s'est enfin couché pour dormir, au lieu de rester assis à piquer du nez comme il faisait ce matin.


Il a mangé ce soir  ::

----------


## Poska

Il a mangé difficilement 4 croquettes, il a fait un gros pipi et il est retourné ronfler... j'essaie de ne pas m'inquiéter plus que de raison, mais bon je n'oublie pas son âge  ::

----------


## lili2000

déjà s'il dort tranquillement, c'est qu'il a moins mal ... tu lui as proposé autre chose que des croquettes ?
Pas facile à cet âge  ::

----------


## Poska

Il a bien voulu manger un mini-bout de fromage, et j'ai mis de la viande à décongeler pour demain matin.
Mais il a une vraie réaction de rejet face à la nourriture, si j'insiste il mange du bout des dents parce que quand même ça sent trop bon, mais il n'a clairement pas faim  :: 
Oui il dort tranquillement, et quand il est réveillé il ne semble pas souffrir et il a toujours son pti caractère de bouledogue, juste il est pressé de retourner au lit, c'est un peu perturbant...

----------


## lili2000

On croise les doigts, déjà, il se repose, j'espère que çà ira mieux demain ...

----------


## Poska

La nuit a été un peu compliquée, il était assez agité, mais ce matin il a dévoré sa gamelle  :Smile: 
La démarche est encore un peu chancelante et il est retourné ronfler juste après le pipi, mais ouf, je suis un peu rassurée quand même.
On a rdv à 11h pour faire le point chez le véto, allez on y croit, elle va dire que c'était juste un pti coup de mou pour nous faire peur, comme savent si bien faire nos pti vieux  ::

----------


## Jade01

J'ai acheté une poussette pour mon Diego, ca y est  ::

----------


## lili2000

Comment s'est passé la visite chez le véto Poska ?

----------


## celine.624

> J'ai acheté une poussette pour mon Diego, ca y est


Il a quel âge Diego ? J'ai l'impression que c'est hier que tu l'as adopté...

----------


## Jade01

Il a 10 ans mon doudou, je l'ai adopté en 2010  :: . Cardiopathie décelée ce printemps, il marche 20 mn mais après fatigue. Et Thelma est pleine bourre lol, donc faut penser aux deux. Elle est si triste de nous voir partir sans eux, ils sont tout le temps avec nous normalement. Mais là avec la Doudoumobile ca va être le top !  ::

----------


## del28

tu l'as prise ou ta doudoumobile Jade ?

(ah ! file lire l'autre post)

----------


## lili2000

Des nouvelles Poska ?

----------


## May-May

Le vieux Saumon a enfin pris du poids  :Pom pom girl:  

Faut que je surveille histoire qu'elle ne tombe pas dans l'excès inverse  ::

----------


## Poska

Mon pti crapaud a retrouvé l'appétit et dort un peu moins, et il pète la forme comme avant quand il est réveillé.
Il a des analyses sanguines de jeune homme, alors il est sous traitement dégressif de cortisone.
Et il a droit à une ptite cure de candilat. Parce qu'en fait on ne sait pas ce qu'il s'est passé... peut-être un petit AVC, ou un simple coup de mou, ou un truc sous-jacent, donc on traite un peu à l'aveugle et on continue de surveiller.
En tout cas pour le moment on ne s'inquiète plus et on profite  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

Contente de ces nouvelles, plutôt encourageante  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Pti coup de mou hier pour Murphy  long voyage la veille, il a été déçu de pas pouvoir se baigner (il a tenté mais eau trop froide).
Il est devenu pâle d'un coup, un peu essoufflé. 
J'ai boosté vitamines/cheval/rognon d'agneau. Ce matin il est tout rose comme un pti cochon

----------


## Jade01

Mes ptits vieux  ::

----------


## Houitie

Le club des vieux en balade, pareil chez moi !  :Big Grin:  


Par contre on a croisé un bon tas de crétins ce matin, je me suis pris plein de réflexions et de moqueries, ça m'a bien gonflé.

----------


## Jade01

On a la même poussette Houitie,  j'en suis ravie !

Nous ça a été , pas de moquerie, plutôt des sourires, et des "oh mais qu'il est mignon lui!" etc .... pis le regard d'un ckc quoi  :: 

Même quand mon copain roulait sur les pieds des gens mdr, oui nous les poussettes ça fait longtemps qu'on a oublié comment ça marche  ::

----------


## Houitie

Ah ah, j'ai eu le même probleme au début a cause de cette roue qui dépasse devant. 
Ce modèle est top en tous les cas, elle va vraiment partout, et super facile à replier pour mettre en voiture (bon elle prend beaucoup de place par contre)

Les reflexions sont toujours les mêmes, les gens n'ont pas vraiment d'imagination. 
"les chiens ont des pattes pour marcher" 
"Petit chien à sa memere"
"oh le chien précieux qui ne veut pas se salir" etc etc

----------


## Jade01

Oui oui on les attend au tournant  ::

----------


## Houitie

Il y a quelques semaines une vieille peau a vraiment insisté à limite vouloir sortir Délice de sa poussette... 
Bref j'ai fini par lui dire qu'elle pouvait être jalouse mais qu'il ne fallait pas qu'elle s'inquiete, vu son age elle l'aurai vite sa poussette pour se promener.

----------


## Jade01

::  ::  ::

----------


## Azoth

ah bah vous imaginez même pas ce que j'entends avec zozoth dans la poussette  ::   :: 

sont trop belles vos poussettes  ::

----------


## Jade01

Montre !!!  ::

----------


## celine.624

Team poussette !

----------


## Jade01

Mooooo  ::

----------


## celine.624

C'est une vieille photo, on a toutes pris un coup danlaggle depuis. XD

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ho, ça leur fait quel âges aux bullettes maintenant ?

Crystal est toujours de ce monde ?

----------


## celine.624

> Ho, ça leur fait quel âges aux bullettes maintenant ?
> 
> Crystal est toujours de ce monde ?


Bubu a eu 8 ans le 29 et Gaya lapin va avoir 7 ans ce mois ci... Le temps passe tellement vite ! Crycry nous a quitté il y a deux ans, ses parents avaient enfin eu l'électrochoc quand le Dr D leur a dit "il va crever votre chien" et avaient entamé un régime pour elle... Elle était descendu à 30 kgs, une jeune fille la Crycry ! Mais son petit cœur malade était tout fatigué et elle est partie tranquillement dans son sommeil...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Déjà 7 et 8!!!

Désolée pour Crystal, ça avait été un sujet de discorde son sur poids à l'époque :/ c'est un beau départ néanmoins.
Caresses aux gros pifs

----------


## celine.624

> Déjà 7 et 8!!!
> 
> Désolée pour Crystal, ça avait été un sujet de discorde son sur poids à l'époque :/ c'est un beau départ néanmoins.
> Caresses aux gros pifs


J'ai longtemps bataillé avec ses parents sur le sujet... Mais rien à faire, nous n'étions pas des professionnels... Et difficile de faire quelque chose quand l'un vit le jour (sa mère) et l'autre la nuit (son père), mange et gave la chienne... Ça + la grosse dépression qu'elle a fait suite au départ de son Baxter... :/ Mon ange blanc <3 une chienne si gentille <3 (bon bien bourrique aussi quand elle le décidait mais on l'aimait comme ça)

----------


## Azoth

> Montre !!!


aaaah j'en avais déjà mis lol y'a une remorque de vélo et 2 poussettes "à main" 








celle ci c'était une pour enfant qu'on avait adapté jusqu'à ce que je trouve celle au dessus, faites pour chien

----------


## del28

ma poupette est ailleurs ce soir. je suis passée chez le boucher leur prendre de la viande à fondue (ça va, jme fous pas d'leurgueul), elle a reniflé et est partie dehors. elle y a passé 20 mn le regard dans le vide.

j'ai eu un ptit regain d'attention qd on est allé faire le tour dans le champs derrière et qd je l'ai emmené toute seule chercher des cig au tabac après. elle a cru qu'on allait faire le grand tour mais clairement elle n'en est physiquement pas capable ce soir. ça tanguait d'un peu partout déjà vers le champs alors le grand tour …
je lui ai filé des sachets fraicheurs des chats mais même ça, elle l'a mangé du bout des dents.
bref, c'est pas la joie.

----------


## phacélie

Comment va ta poupette aujourd'hui ?

----------


## del28

ce matin ça allait, elle a mangé un sachet fraicheur pour les chats.
j'irai acheter un poulet roti à midi et je passerai prendre du nutrigel chez le véto par la même occasion. 
si même le poulet elle refuse, je ne sais plus quoi faire
je sens ses ptits os de partout, faudrait vraiment qu'elle reprenne ne serait ce qu'un petit kilo.

----------


## phacélie

Alors, elle en a mangé du poulet, ta ptite mère ?

----------


## celine.624

RDV à 16h ici pour Angie, ma carlin de 13 ans, elle s'est réveillée cette nuit vers 3 heures et m'a fait une dizaine de minis pipis contenant un peu de sang en deux heures environ... Ce matin ça allait mieux, un gros pipi "normal" et après elle est retournée pour juste quelques gouttes avec du sang... 
J'emmène Bulma (la Bull de 8 ans) dans la foulée, elle est en fin de chaleurs et j'aime pas trop ce qu'elle perd... 
C'est le véto que je n'aime pas, suis encore plus angoissée...

----------


## phacélie

Bon courage celine  ::

----------


## del28

> Alors, elle en a mangé du poulet, ta ptite mère ?


Je ne suis pas encore rentrée.
je lui ai pris des boites de merde pour chats aussi. vu qu'elle n'a pas l'air d'apprécier le haut de gamme non plus  ::

----------


## phacélie

Tu as raison, à son âge, l'important c'est juste qu'elle envie de manger.

----------


## del28

je n'avais pas vu pour ta carlin et ta bulette.
j'espère que les nouvelles seront bonnes

----------


## Zoe

Mamie Rita nous a quittée pour allée rejoindre son premier maitre  ::

----------


## celine.624

> Mamie Rita nous a quittée pour allée rejoindre son premier maitre


Ho je suis désolée...  :Frown:  

Les nouvelles sont bof, Angie fait surement une cystite donc elle est sous antibio et antispasmodique mais Bulma fait une métrite donc elle est sous antibio et sera opérée mercredi matin...

----------


## del28

mince, j'espère que ça ira

zoé, plein de courage  :: 

lizouille a tout mangé son poulet  ::  
(les autres aussi bien sur. ici qd y a poulet roti c'est la big teuf pour tout le monde)

----------


## Houitie

Délice devient sénile je crois. 
Je vais l'emmener chez le véto la semaine pro. La nuit elle aboie, parfois pas, parfois 5 fois dans la nuit... elle attend que j'allume et se tait... ou comme cette nuit elle gueule juste devant mon lit, me fait la fête comme si c'était le matin et va se coucher. Je suis crevée... 
J'étais chez ma véto ce soir, je lui en ai parlé, on va voir comment ça évolue mais pour ma patience il va fallori trouver une solution. Elle a acces à toute la maison la nuit, j'ai tenté de la mettre en parc c'est pareil, lui mettre un panier juste à coté de mon lit c'est pareil aussi... La nuit derniere couchée à 2h, elle a aboyé à partir de 2h50 et jusqu'à 4 ou 5h du matin (enfin pas non stop, toutes les 10 à 15 minutes et elle se tait des que j'allume la lumiere)... puis à 5h30 elle a voulu sortir... je me suis levée à 7h elle avait quand même fait ses besoins dans le salon. (vu la quantité elle n'avait pas fait quand elle est sortie à 5h30). 
Je suis désolée de me plaindre alors que vos loulous ne vont pas bien... ça semble dérisoire à coté car elle elle semble aller bien à part ça. C'est juste mon confort qui est atteint. 
je lui ai acheté une veilleuse, je ne l'avais jamais mis mais du coup on va tenter cette nuit, il faut juste que je trouve ou elle va décider de dormir !

----------


## del28

tu plaisantes Houitie ?
pourquoi ça serait dérisoire ?
dans la semaine liza a aboyé aussi un moment au rez de chaussée. elle m'appelait pour que j'ouvre la barrière de la cuisine (et avoir accès à la bouffe des chats). ça lui arrive à l'occasion et vraiment, ça prend les nerfs la nuit.
alors si c'est toutes les nuits pour toi, je compatis trop

ah en répondant je viens juste de lire ta dernière phrase. j'allais parler veilleuse

----------


## Houitie

Dérisoire car je sais que quand elle ne sera plus là ces moments me manqueront... que ce qu'elle a n'est pas mortel, juste pénible. 
Pour la veilleuse elle n'a pas aboyé par contre elle a déambulé pas mal cette nuit du coup elle est crevée et dort depuis que je me suis levée. 
Il faut que je la toilette parce qu'elle a trop de poils pour commencer l'hiver (comme ça pousse non stop l faut que je rase avant qu'il ne fasse trop froid comme ça je ne rase pas quand les températures sont négatives)

----------


## Azoth

Houitie, ça fait bien 6 ans que j'ai des veilleuses partout dans la maison, courage  ::  pris a leclerc, elles sont led et s'éteignent ou s'allument selon la luminosité

on le prend mal, on se trouve impatiente, mais c'est une façon d'exprimer notre colère face à notre animal qui vieillit... c'est difficile de voire un proche "diminuer" 
si elle arrête avec la lumière, les led devraient solutionner les aboiements nocturnes  :: 

La semaine dernière zozoth a chier dans le xtrail alors que j'ai attendu + de 10 minutes pour qu'elle fasse avant de partir. 
j'ai pas arrêté de gueuler (elle est sourde et elle me voyait pas lool) car ça fait mal en fait.. puis une fois retombé et tout nettoyé on y pense plus. Je vais réajuster les prochaines fois. J'avais déjà ouvert le coffre pour les raptorz, sa porte à elle etc etc, au lieu de pisser et chier avant de partir, elle est restée à côté de la voiture, genre "m'oubliez pas", donc les prochaines fois je ne préparerais pas la voiture, je le ferais après lol 

courage!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mamie Rita nous a quittée pour allée rejoindre son premier maitre


oh comme c'est difficile. j'espère qu'elle n'a pas trop souffert, que tu as pu l'accompagner. courage

----------


## Houitie

Merci, e vais voir pour acheter d'autres veilleuses. Après ma maison est toute petite, j'ai un grand salon, une chambre et une cuisine... et la cuisine est fermée car il y a les chatons dedans qui dorment à part la nuit (sinon je ne dors pas du tout  :Big Grin: )

Mais oui c'est ça, on est en colère de voir que ça ne va pas... 

Merci pour vos messages à toutes les deux, c'est réconfortant.

----------


## del28

pareil ici.
cette semaine jeudi j'étais à bout que Liza ne mange même pas la viande que je suis allée chercher chez le boucher.
j'ai crisé un coup ''oh et puis tu me fait chier'' mais elle ne me fait pas chier du tout et je m'en tape d'aller dépenser du fric chez le boucher. je me fais un tel souci pour elle que parfois ça sort comme ça qd j'ai un coup de découragement.

----------


## phacélie

Contente pour toi qu'elle ait mangé son poulet en tous cas  :Smile: 

Bon courage Houitie, oui, mets-lui des veilleuses un peu partout à ta mamie, comme l'a fait Azoth  :: 

Et sincèrement de tout coeur avec toi Zoe pour Rita, j'espère aussi qu'elle n'a pas trop souffert, elle a eu une longue vie mais ça n'en est pas moins un déchirement et un immense vide quand ça s'arrête   ::

----------


## Zoe

J'ai fait en sorte qu'elle ne souffre pas, quand la véto la pesée je n'en revenais pas elle a perdu 1k200 sur trois mois et en tout perdu un quart de son poids sur une bonne année, en lui amenant je lui ai dis que j'apportais mon squelette sur pattes mais bon je m'attendais pas a autant.
Ines ma canichette ne mange pas aujourd'hui et moi je tourne en rond.

----------


## Azoth

Ils doivent eux aussi faire le deuil... elle doit la chercher et ne pas avoir tout à fait compris... tite canichette

----------


## Houitie

Del, les reins de ta mamie vont bien? 
Parce que ce manque d'appetit mais elle mange quand c'est appetissant ça pourrait faire penser à une insuffisance rénale. 
Pour Délice elle n'a que 10 ans donc ça m'inquiete parce qu'elle n'est pas si vieille aussi.

----------


## celine.624

> Délice devient sénile je crois. 
> Je vais l'emmener chez le véto la semaine pro. La nuit elle aboie, parfois pas, parfois 5 fois dans la nuit... elle attend que j'allume et se tait... ou comme cette nuit elle gueule juste devant mon lit, me fait la fête comme si c'était le matin et va se coucher. Je suis crevée... 
> J'étais chez ma véto ce soir, je lui en ai parlé, on va voir comment ça évolue mais pour ma patience il va fallori trouver une solution. Elle a acces à toute la maison la nuit, j'ai tenté de la mettre en parc c'est pareil, lui mettre un panier juste à coté de mon lit c'est pareil aussi... La nuit derniere couchée à 2h, elle a aboyé à partir de 2h50 et jusqu'à 4 ou 5h du matin (enfin pas non stop, toutes les 10 à 15 minutes et elle se tait des que j'allume la lumiere)... puis à 5h30 elle a voulu sortir... je me suis levée à 7h elle avait quand même fait ses besoins dans le salon. (vu la quantité elle n'avait pas fait quand elle est sortie à 5h30). 
> Je suis désolée de me plaindre alors que vos loulous ne vont pas bien... ça semble dérisoire à coté car elle elle semble aller bien à part ça. C'est juste mon confort qui est atteint. 
> je lui ai acheté une veilleuse, je ne l'avais jamais mis mais du coup on va tenter cette nuit, il faut juste que je trouve ou elle va décider de dormir !


J'allais proposer une veilleuse également, contente de voir que ça fonctionne, bonne idée à garder au cas où. 




> J'ai fait en sorte qu'elle ne souffre pas, quand la véto la pesée je n'en revenais pas elle a perdu 1k200 sur trois mois et en tout perdu un quart de son poids sur une bonne année, en lui amenant je lui ai dis que j'apportais mon squelette sur pattes mais bon je m'attendais pas a autant.
> Ines ma canichette ne mange pas aujourd'hui et moi je tourne en rond.


 :: 

Ici hier soir les deux ont boudé la gamelle mais pris les médicaments, ce matin elles avaient faim et ont mangé la moitié de leur gamelle d'hier... Angie n'a fait qu'un pipi dans la nuit et pas de mini pipi avec du sang... Bulma a meilleure mine, plus gaie et le pue s'évacue bien... Je fais une consommation de dodos et un nombre de machines un peu affolant mais bon... On va pas lui laisser les fesses dans le pue.  ::  Et on va essayer de limiter les odeurs à la maison car là c'est pas glop !  ::  
Bon tout ça pour dire que je suis un peu rassurée, du moins pour le moment, à suivre, à surveiller et de toute façon elle sera opérée même si il refait une écho et voit que c'est propre.

----------


## del28

elle a un cœur en béton armé et mon véto pense qu'elle partira des reins justement. lui m'a dit de surveiller sa prise de boisson et de lui amener si je vois qu'elle augmente sa consommation.
là, elle boit tout à fait normalement comme depuis tjrs question quantité. 

je pense qu'elle a des lubies de bouffe moi plutôt . sa période d'anorexie de ces dernières semaines, c'est le chaton que j'ai recueilli qui l'a provoquée. ça a commencé à son arrivée et c'est monté crescendo. elle était obnubilée, y avait plus que lui qui comptait.

cette semaine elle a mangé des trucs qu'elle n'a jamais aimé. elle a fini mes assiettes de pates (elle a tjrs détesté ça), elle a mangé du pain, elle a mangé du riz/courgettes/tomates (tu ne lui aurais jamais fait avaler ne serait ce qu'un morceau de courgette), tout ce que je mange elle le mange (en micro quantités, mais elle le mange). et c'est pas franchement appétant le riz ou le pain (bon à la rigueur, j'avais mis du beurre dans mes pates).

et le matin, elle est super en forme contrairement aux soirs ou c'est plus compliqué. jeudi soir elle était vacillante le regard dans le vide et vendredi matin elle est allée piquer un sprint jusqu'au champs en mode '' youhouuuu sonnez la cavalerie'' et pareil en revenant  :: 

un autre truc vraiment ''marrant'' c'est que qd elle me fait un moment ''ou erre-je ? qui suis je ? qui êtes vous madame ? ''allo la boucherie Sanzo ? '' c'est systématique, elle s'arrête devant la maison de la vieille dame qui est morte et qui lui donnait tjrs un ptit gâteau avant à son passage,  elle l'attend en remuant la queue, en se dressant sur le portail, elle trépigne style ''mais elle est ou la dame ?'' 

c'est peut être moi qui l'ai fait chier aussi avec mes tentatives désespérées de lui faire manger du manger pour chien. les boites chats que j'ai pris sur zooplus, elle n'y a pas touché mais mes chats n'ont pas adhéré non plus. ça va que j'ai pris seulement qqes boites pour voir.

écoutes, j'arrête de me prendre la tête de toute façon et je surveille ses baisses de forme plutôt (tant que c'est occasionnel je ne m'affole pas, si je vois que ça devient constant, on poussera chez le véto). 
ce matin, elle a eu du whiskas, elle s'est régalée, ce soir en rentrant, elle a mangé avec les chats dans la cuisine ce que les chats ont mangé, si c'est ça qu'elle veut allons y gaiement
(elle a un léger pète au casque hein qd même depuis son supposé AVC de juin. elle se prend peut être pour un chat va savoir ? )

----------


## borneo

> Délice devient sénile je crois. 
> Je vais l'emmener chez le véto la semaine pro. La nuit elle aboie, parfois pas, parfois 5 fois dans la nuit... elle attend que j'allume et se tait... ou comme cette nuit elle gueule juste devant mon lit, me fait la fête comme si c'était le matin et va se coucher. Je suis crevée...


J'ai eu un souci du même genre avec mon chien, quand il dormait sur mon lit, mais voulait en permanence descendre et remonter, et n'y arrivait pas seul. J'ai acheté une barrière de lit comme on met aux bébés qui dorment dans un grand lit.


Je ne sais pas si ça peut régler ton problème.

Maintenant mon chien dort au rez de chaussée, je bloque l'escalier, il ne dit plus rien.

----------


## R.I.P S

Bonjour, Douska a un problème avec sa langue qu'elle ne plus bouger comme elle veut  du coup elle a du mal à manger. Elle a eu une IRM mais ça n'a rien donné. On continue avec différents test mais le véto pense que ça peut-être du côté immunitaire donc j'ai rendez-vous jeudi pour une autre prise de sang et voir de ce côté là.
Toujours est-il qu'à cause de çà, elle bave s'en vraiment pouvoir l'empêcher et sa langue sors de sa bouche souvent. Je souhaiterai votre aide pour savoir si vous connaissez un cousin déhoussable vraiment solide(car je lave du coup très souvent et à haute température) et surtout imperméable pour que l'intérieur ne moisisse pas. Parce que pour l'instant, à chaque fois ils se sont abîmés et j'ai dû les jeter...
Pour le lit (comme elle dors avec moi parfois) je trouve facilement des alèses pour le sommier mais est-ce que cela existe pour les housses de couettes? j'en ai pas trouvé.
Merci d'avance

----------


## lili2000

tu t'en fabriques une avec par exemple une nappe imperméabilisée ?
 ou çà : https://www.mondialtissus.fr/tissu-m...le-celine.html

----------


## celine.624

Bulma a été opéré en urgence ce midi... L'opération s'est bien passée, le véto n'est pas du tout inquiet mais nous, bah tant qu'elle ne sera pas avec nous ça n'ira pas... J'appelle demain matin pour savoir si tout va bien...

----------


## Zoe

j'espère que ca va aller pour Bulma, je croise les doigts.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ben merde !!
Au moins elle sera tranquille avec ça

----------


## lili2000

Courage Céline ...

----------


## celine.624

> Ben merde !!
> Au moins elle sera tranquille avec ça


Comme tu dis... On n'aime pas trop la sovoir là bas, Yann a une mauvaise expérience avec ça mais pas le choix... 

Merci pour vos pensées... J'nettoie la maison pour ne pas penser... Elle est forte ma souris, elle va s'ne sortir...

----------


## del28

Mince ptite mère.
plein de courage pour supporter l'attente
et plein de bonnes ondes pour la petite malade

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Toutes mes pensées pour toi et ta puce céline. 
Courage  :Frown:

----------


## Naloune

Courage pour ta Bulma, j'avais eu le même soucis avec ma première nénette, à 8 ou 9 ans je me rappelle plus, et le post op avait été un peu douloureux mais elle avait super bien récupérée.

----------


## lili2000

> Comme tu dis... On n'aime pas trop la sovoir là bas, Yann a une mauvaise expérience avec ça mais pas le choix... 
> 
> Merci pour vos pensées... J'nettoie la maison pour ne pas penser... Elle est forte ma souris, elle va s'ne sortir...


Des nouvelles  ce matin ?

----------


## Azoth

courage céline!!

hier soir zozoth a pissé partout... elle ne tenait presque plus sur ses pattes arrière.. ça m'a fiché un coup.. j'ai dormi avec elle dans le salon!
un chariot ou trotteur ne sont pas envisageable, alors faut que ses hanches tiennent bon  :: 

enfin 1er pipi en 13 ans.. même bébé, elle n'a jamais pissé ou fait caca dans la maison. 
Si y'a 13 ans j'avais créé un cahier des charges pour ce que je voulais d'un chien, elle aurait rempli absolument toutes les cases

----------


## celine.624

Bubu va bien ! Le véto lui a fait un gros calinou et l'a trouvé hyper cool ! Elle lui a fait sa tête de chien trop malheureux quand il l'a remis en cage mais comme il m'a dit "je ne pouvais pas la garder dans les bras toute la journée !"... bah elle n'aurait pas été contre hein ! Bref j'ai trop hâte d'aller la chercher... Merci pour vos pensées !

----------


## lili2000

C'est une super nouvelle  :Big Grin:

----------


## Naloune

::

----------


## celine.624

Bulma est rentrée ! Petite mine mais meilleure mine ! Elle a mangé un peu, des conneries bien sur pas ses croquettes mais bon... Je l'ai mise au repos, dans une chambre, sous une couette.

----------


## lili2000

Bon rétablissement à elle  :Smile:  C'est déjà bien si elle mange, le tout c'est que çà aille de mieux en mieux  :Big Grin:

----------


## del28

ptite mère  :: 
des calins à la convalescente

ce soir, liza m'a fait un caca qui est resté collé aux fesses. première fois que ça arrive. elle ne savait plus comment se dépétrer de ça ma poupette.
j'ai fini par réussir à la convaincre de rentrer sans que je la porte ( ::  )
elle ne voulait pas rentrer dans la maison ma pauvrette. j'avais l'impression qu'elle me disait ''mais non, jpeux pas rentrer, j'ai du caca collé partout partout  ::  ''
je ne sais pas comment elle a fait son compte. la crotte complète était collée à ses poils. on a pris une douche pour nettoyer tout ça et j'en ai profité pour lui faire une coupe de fesses.

quand je pense à Mimi qui me fait le coup régulièrement et comment il le vit bien lui, ce gros cradopoulo. 
sa technique c'est de coller sa queue contre son trou de balle tout dégueu genre ''ma mère va se rendre compte de rien''  ::  et pouf pouf, gai comme un pinson rentre comme si de rien n'était (parfois, il m'a jusqu'à l'os. m'enfin une fois à l'intérieur, c'est l'odeur qui le grille)

sinon liza continue de bien manger ses whiskas et on est reparti sur une période de grande forme. qd je la vois comme ce soir et ce Week end, toute gai et fofolle, jme dis mais c'est pas vrai, tu l'as rêvé la mamie chancelante de la semaine passée ou bien ?
faudrait que je la filme qd elle est comme ça. même mes proches doutent de ce que je raconte vu qu'ils ne sont pas témoins de ses périodes ou elle n'est plus parmi nous  ::

----------


## Naloune

Slam est pas trop bien. Je laisse une ou deux journées (le temps d'allumer le chauffage) pour voir si c'est l'arrivée du froid qui le met en mode hibernation sous la couette mais je crois que je vais l'emmener chez le véto. Je sais pas en fait. C'est un peu chiant, je ne rationalise pas du tout avec lui, je panique direct, quelle nulle franchement. Il mange bien, il dort beaucoup, il n'a pas l'air d'avoir plus mal que d'habitude, mais il rechigne à sortir. Désolé c'est pas très intéressant comme message, c'est plus thérapeutique pour moi.

----------


## celine.624

Non tu n'es pas nulle et si c'est intéressant. Quand c'est comme ça j'essaye de rationaliser en me disant qu'ils sont comme nous, des jours avec et des jours sans, en vieillissant... Si ça dure, oui un petit tour chez le véto pour checker tout ça.  ::

----------


## Phnix

Ça fait du bien de le sortir, je sais à quel point ça peut bouffer la vie.
Me suis réveillée hier matin (à 3h30 du coup) avec l'idée que Baz commençait une insuffisance rénale, j'ai du faire une prise de sang pour m'assurer que tout allait bien.
Quand je suis stressée (genre, en ce moment), pour le moindre truc de travers j'appelle la clinique. Je crois qu'ils en ont marre. Mieux vaut en parler sur un forum si on veut rester en bon terme avec sa clinique (et son porte-monnaie).

----------


## Naloune

Oui c'est vrai. Bon là il est reparti comme en 40, je pense que c'est le froid qui le rend tout groggy, à mon avis y'a plus de sortie sans manteau pour lui avant les beaux jours l'année prochaine, il devient très sensible au froid.

----------


## lealouboy

> Slam est pas trop bien. Je laisse une ou deux journées (le temps d'allumer le chauffage) pour voir si c'est l'arrivée du froid qui le met en mode hibernation sous la couette mais je crois que je vais l'emmener chez le véto. Je sais pas en fait. C'est un peu chiant, je ne rationalise pas du tout avec lui, je panique direct, quelle nulle franchement. Il mange bien, il dort beaucoup, il n'a pas l'air d'avoir plus mal que d'habitude, mais il rechigne à sortir. Désolé c'est pas très intéressant comme message, c'est plus thérapeutique pour moi.


Pfiouuuu je comprends ton inquiétude  ::  

Moi je m'en veux à mort.... J'emmenais les loulous dans mes courses à pieds et ils étaient heureux comme tout de faire 5 km en allure très lente avec moi. Fin de semaine dernière, on a poussé un peu et on a fait 7km500 et depuis, Coyot Boy montre quelques signes de fatigue, et je le trouve un peu raide. 
J'ai pas réalisé parce qu'ils ont toujours eu l'habitude de faire beaucoup de km quotidiens en liberté et j'ai pas calculé que c'était beaucoup plus dur pour lui de les faire attaché à une ceinture  ::  
Alors ça va hein, il va bien (et je lui donne du traumasédyl, homéopathie), il aboie comme d'habitude, il mange très bien etc... mais je m'en veux +++++ car il manifeste moins l'envie de promener (on a réduit toutes les balades jusqu'à ce qu'il soit revenu au top). 
Il a eu un bilan complet en mai donc je sais qu'il est en très bonne santé mais je me sens coupable et ça m'inquiète, c'est plus fort que moi.

----------


## Houitie

Lealouboy je comprends tout à fait. Hier grande balade avec Hestia et ses copains. Elle a joué comme une folle, nagé etc. Ce matin on devait aller au club canin car elle devait réguler le cours chiots... à 9h je lui dis on part, pas de réponse, je la motive, on part... en fait elle avait mal partout. Bon du coup elle a joué un peu mais pas grand chose et depuis repos, on n'a pas fait de balade cet apm et celle de ce soir sera petite. Je pense qu'elle a juste des courbatures d'hier mais je m'en veux de l'avoir trainé au cours ce matin.  :Frown:

----------


## phacélie

Bah, on s'en veut toujours pour quelque-chose, moi, c'est parce que c'est mon dos qui est en vrac et que du coup, mon toutou aurait bien aimé une balade plus longue que je n'ai pas pu lui offrir  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici il fait trop chaud, Murphy galère, il halete non stop.
Jeudi on va faire ses ongles, on va faire un pti bilan cardiaque, je pense qu'on va arriver doucement au fortekor....

----------


## Naloune

Mais oui mais ils montrent rien sur le coup ces petzouilles aussi. Slam tu le vois comme ça en balade, il virevolte (si  :: ) alors t'y crois que ton chien c'est encore un bébé (si  :: ).

Et bin non c'est un vieux pépépourri. Bon en vrai je le sais maintenant donc les promenades sont en conséquences, en gros au delà de 15 à 20 min/jour, la récup est un peu dure. Mais c'est bon pour sa tête donc
Amandine tu fais les ongles de Murphy chez le véto?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Oui c'est maintenant ma veto qui lui fait, ça prend 3 min, et au moins c'est pas moi qui fait mal.
Je fais la corne sur les coussinets vu qu'il a de l'hyperkératose  et je laisse les ongles à ma veto (je faisais à la lime ou au dremel). On a décidé comme ça avec ma veto, qu'avec moi on ne fait que les soins non douloureux  que le plaisir. 

Il est à l'aise avec ma veto et les asv, moi je lui fait des câlins et des bisous pendant ce temps, au pire je tiens une patte pour aider. 

Cet après-midi on a fait les pieds en vue de tout préparer pour jeudi

----------


## Poska

Mon ti Crapaud débute son troisième coup de mou en 3 semaines... 
C'est quand même très bizarre, c'est toujours le même schéma, 2 gamelles boudées soit 24h sans manger, dodo non stop, une douleur supposée au ventre car il y a toujours un moment où il ne veut plus se coucher mais reste assis à piquer du nez, et puis ça disparaît comme c'est venu et il dévore comme s'il n'avait pas mangé pendant 3 jours. Il redevient tout à fait normal pendant 1 semaine, et ça recommence.
ça m'embête je suis totalement partagée entre l'envie de savoir ce qu'il a exactement et l'envie de le laisser tranquille niveau examens, parce que ben il a 16 ans quoi, aller chez le véto ça l'épuise et je me dis qu'il y a peu de chance que ce soit quelque chose de soignable.
Mon ti monstre adoré vivement que la vilaine crise soit passée...

----------


## Houitie

Si c'est localisé dans le ventre et qu'il se laisse manipuler une écho n'est pas tres invasive ! On en a fait une sur Délice il y a peu à cause de ses diarrhées à répétition, la véto m'a permis de la garder dans les bras du coup elle ronflait tranquillou (apres le sursaut du gel froid)

----------


## Poska

C'est prévu oui justement, dans la semaine.

----------


## lealouboy

J'espère qu'Hestia va mieux ? 

Vous nous direz pour les examens de Fifouille et petit Crapaud, j'espère que vous aurez de bonnes nouvelles  :: 

Naloune : ce sont toujours des petits bébés (si  :: ). 
Ben oui, ils ne se plaignent jamais, c'est compliqué de doser l'effort, parce que d'un côté, on les ménage à cause de leur âge et, de l'autre, on ne veut pas les priver de balades s'ils sont capables ... Coyot, les balades, c'est toute sa vie...
Coyot semble plus en forme, ce soir, il a vu un chevreuil et il tirait tellement fort que j'ai failli tomber ( je boite en plus  :: ). Je les garde en laisse le dimanche à cause des chasseurs. 
S'il y a de la place, j'irai chez le veto demain pour les vaccins de Daïs et je montrerai Coyot en même temps pour me rasssurer  ::

----------


## beapat

> Slam est pas trop bien. Je laisse une ou deux journées (le temps d'allumer le chauffage) pour voir si c'est l'arrivée du froid qui le met en mode hibernation sous la couette mais je crois que je vais l'emmener chez le véto. Je sais pas en fait. C'est un peu chiant, je ne rationalise pas du tout avec lui, je panique direct, quelle nulle franchement. Il mange bien, il dort beaucoup, il n'a pas l'air d'avoir plus mal que d'habitude, mais il rechigne à sortir. Désolé c'est pas très intéressant comme message, c'est plus thérapeutique pour moi.


pas plus intéressant que mon chien qui n'étais pas bien il y a deux jours, il est sorti pour manger de l'herbe, mal au ventre. et le lendemain plus rien, il était de nouveau de normal.
résultat petit chek up demain

----------


## Houitie

Hestia va chez le véto jeudi... 
Je sens qu'un truc cloche mais je ne sais pas quoi... mes parents étaient là ce WE et ma mère a aussi trouvé qu'elle était tristoune. Je suis hyper stressée. Je trouve qu'elle a une de ses pattes arrière qui a une forme étrange mais elle ne boite pas . A la maison elle fait hyper triste mais en balade elle cavale comme d'habitude, chasse ses mulots etc.

----------


## beapat

ils ne se plaignent pas.
mais en balade mon chien qui vient marche au pied, c'est qu'il en a assez.

----------


## Houitie

Si vous pouvez avoir une pensée pour Amandine mais surtout pour son  guerrier de papy, Murphy, qui va s'en aller ce matin vers le paradis des  bulls. Il était très malade depuis ce week end et elle part l'aider à  partir vers des horizons meilleurs. Acte d'amour si difficile.

----------


## lili2000

Je lui souhaite bon courage  ::

----------


## celine.624

Tellement dur... 

On retourne chez le véto avec Angie tout à l'heure, elle a de nouveau du sang dans les urines...

----------


## Naloune

Pfiou  :: 
Houitie et Céline j'espère que tout va rentrer dans l'ordre et que ce n'est pas grand chose...
Amandine que dire... J'imagine assez quelle page immense va se tourner avec le départ de Murphy, l'incroyable chouchou. Plein plein de courage, ce qu'il s'est passé avec lui est tellement beau, on a tellement suivi son évolution, et sa petite vie, que moi, ça me fait tout bizarre aussi  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Il y a ces moments que l'ont ne pensait plus partager. Et puis si, il a décidé qu'il n'était pas l'heure, pas encore.
Ça sera peut être dans les heures à venir, ou les jours, soyons fous, les semaines, mais pas maintenant.


Murphy a fait un dème pulmonaire dans le soirée de samedi, il a été hospitalisé jusque lundi matin.
Quand nous avons repris notre guerrier, on a bien vu que ça n'allait pas (je passerai sur l'absence des soins de confort...).
Sa veto a préféré le voir dans l'après midi, et comme toujours elle a eu raison.
Après un bilan sanguin, on confirme une insuffisance rénale, de taux normaux samedi soir, il est passé à des taux très, trop élevés.
Notre gars, c'est un guerrier, on décide de tenter une perfusion de la dernière chance.
Il passe la nuit chez les vetos, avec ses couettes et son équipe de doudous peluches, il y a peu d'espoirs mais on ne peut pas abandonner surtout qu'il ne souffre pas.
Ce matin, l'appel tant redouté, il se dégrade, il faut prendre une décision... Sauf qu'il a redressé la tête en nous voyant, qu'il s'est métamorphosé sur 30min.
Il nous a réclamé à boire, il a bu, et s'est endormi paisiblement, nous avons décidé de faire le point en début d'après midi, que son état ne justifiait pas d'arrêter pour le moment.
On le laisse dormir, l'équipe est aux petits soins pour lui, et on repart.
À 14h10 je reçois un appel "Mlle sladek, vous pouvez amener une ration pour Murphy, il a mangé 3 croquettes, mais c'est mieux qu'il reçoive sa ration de la maison", nous sommes donc partis avec une gamelle de viandes et un sandwich "brioche  fonfiture de framboise" et une crêpe .
Il a mangé 200gr de viande, un morceau de crêpe et 3 bouchées de brioche, (et tout ça debout) .
Il a réclamé à sortir, gros pipi, et on se pose sur le trottoir au soleil.


Sa veto a alors proposé qu'il rentre à la maison, au moins pour cet après midi, on avise à 18h30,s'il reste avec nous, ou s'il retourne en hospitalisation.
Mais il est là, il est paisible, chez lui, et on fait des câlins <3 <3


Je remercie les gens qui prennent des nouvelles, je suis désolée, je ne peux pas répondre à tout le monde, d'où ce post qui me permet aussi d'évacuer tout ça. Je remercie notre amie Élèveuse pour son soutient constant depuis samedi soir, pour ses conseils (son petit prince à adoré l'idée des crêpes).


Pour le moment, nous profitons, je le regarde dormir, mes larmes coulent, il est si paisible <3 <3

----------


## beapat

si votre chien mange de l'herbe et de la terre, il a problème d'estomac, phospalugel et c'est tout. le vermifuge ça sert à rien mais c'est tellement plus simple de faire des raccourci.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Et bien didonc  :: 
Je pars quelques jours et je ne lis que de mauvaises nouvelles  :: 
Je pense fort à vous les filles, même si ça ne change pas grand chose, je ne peux que vous apporter un petit mot de soutien.

----------


## Poska

Ti Crapaud a maintenant une infection des voies respiratoires en plus du reste. Il ne réagit pas comme il faudrait aux antibios et AI, et il était déjà sous cortisone... l'appétit ne revient pas cette fois, il grignote un peu de viande mixée et quelques bouts de pain.
Bref c'est pas bon et on ne peut plus rien faire de plus à part espérer un miracle...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Aller crapaud, bats toi pti père <3

----------


## Poska

J'avais mis un peu de temps pour reprendre un vieux chien, j'étais pas prête à gérer un nouveau départ.
Et en fait, non, je ne suis toujours pas prête... il est arrivé il y a tout juste 2 mois, je savais bien ce qu'impliquait l'adoption d'un chien de cet âge, mais non c'est trop tôt, vraiment, il a pas le droit de me faire ça.
Il est vraiment génial ce chien, on me dit qu'il est moche, qu'il pue, qu'il ne sert à rien, ça ne m'atteint même pas tellement il est génial mon pti crapaud.
Ce week end, j'ai sa "muse" qui vient en pension, la tite mamie bouledogue sourde et aveugle, c'est grâce à elle que je n'ai pas hésité une seconde à adopter Biscuit. 
ça fait 2 mois que j'attends cette rencontre... je ne sais même pas si elle pourra avoir lieu...
Purée ils sont chiants ces ptis vieux, à peine arrivés on s'y attache comme s'ils avaient toujours été là  :: 

Amandine je suis désolée je ne réagis pas beaucoup à propos de Murphy, mais je pense fort à lui, et à toi <3

----------


## May-May

On croise les doigts et les papattes pour le Ti Biscuit  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Poska je croise les doigts pour ton Crapaud, et je partage même les bonnnes ondes que reçoit Murphy <3 Ne t'inquiètes pas, on a toutes 2 nos inquiétudes.

----------


## celine.624

Punaise, quelle mauvaise période pour les p'tits vieux... Je pense aux votres et envoie de bonnes ondes ! 

Angie a eu une écho hier et le véto n'a rien remarqué (pas même une poussière dans la vessie qu'il a dit) à part une paroi utérine "minuscule". Le sang viendrait de là (je précise qu'il est dans les urines et très dilué), le véto ne s'inquiète pas du tout. Il lui a fait une piqûre pour stopper le sang et il me dit que si ça continue je dois aller rechercher des antibios. Pas de cystite, pas de calcul, pas de cancer, rien à l'écho... Mis à part ça, Angie est en super forme (son petit coeur va bien) : elle a la pêche, mange bien, réclame,... On la surveilled e près malgré tout car elle nous a fait une syncope lundi soir : comme d'habitude elle se frottait le nez en soufflant dans les couvertures puis a enchainé directement en toussant et là je pense qu'elle n'avait plus d'air donc elle a titubé un peu... Elle ne s'est pas évanoui et est revenu de suite à elle. Wait and see...

----------


## del28

et ton Slam Naloune ?  juste un coup de mou ou tjrs pareil ?
c'est vraiment les montagnes russes avec nos ptit vieux

ici Mistinguette se goinfre de bouffe de chat matin et soir, a repris du poids (je sens bcp moins poindre ses ptits os de bassin) et du poil de la bête.
elle fait sa folette et à chaque retour du champs me fait une cavalcade effrénée.
c'est un peu en pente, elle doit se sentir aussi rapide que dans son jeune temps. elle ne m'entend pas vu qu'elle est sourde comme un pot et de toute façon elle ne comprendrait pas mes ''ralentis ma poupette, c'est plus de ton âge tout ça''  ::  m'enfin même si j'aimerais qu'elle se modère un peu, ça la rend tellement joyeuse  ::

----------


## Azoth

bouuuh que de nouvelles... Comment va Murphy?? Comment vont ils tous en fait les filles!!!!???? c'est l'humidité soudaine qui fait ça?

zozoth aussi n'est pas terrible... mais elle ne souffre pas, alors tant qu'elle ne souffre pas, qu'elle mange un peu et fait ses besoins... elle reste avec moi... 

ralala on me dit "tu devrais être préparée" "c'est pas une mort brutale comme t'en as connu d'autre" etc etc mais j'y arrive pas quand même, ça fait mal tout pareil.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Murphy va aussi bien que possible, il mange, réclame, fait le coquin  boit bien, élimine correctement  la diarrhée est passée...
On prend un jour à la fois 

Là il voudrait bien l'assiette de son Pap's (même moi je mange sans sel depuis 2 jours, pour pouvoir partager avec lui)

----------


## Azoth

un vrai warrior le bonhomme !!!!  ::

----------


## Poska

Il n'y aura pas de miracle ici, on arrête demain.

----------


## May-May

Tit Biscuit  ::  Il a eu beaucoup de chance de croiser votre route, il aura eu une belle fin de vie  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Je suis désolée pour Biscuit Poska  ::

----------


## phacélie

Désolée pour le petit Biscuit et pour vous, Poska  :Frown:

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Je suis tellement désolée  :Frown: 
Ça aura été un court passage parmi vous, mais tellement fort et intense 
Beaucoup de courage

----------


## Houitie

::

----------


## celine.624

Ho Poska...  ::

----------


## lili2000

Courage Poska ...

Contente que Murphy se stabilise  :Smile:

----------


## del28

::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Toutes mes pensées Poska  ::

----------


## Azoth

Courage Poska... j'espère que tout c'est bien passé  ::

----------


## Poska

Merci...
La rencontre a quand même eu lieu, je mettrais peut-être une photo demain là je n'ai pas le courage.
C'est horrible il me manque déjà tellement mon pti crapaud... il luttait pour ne pas s'endormir mon ti bébé  ::

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Courage.....

----------


## celine.624

C'est terrible... Courage fort...

----------


## Azoth

Petit coucou de zozoth, qui parait être toute petite!!!

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici le papy est fidèle à lui même, au point qu'on a l'impression que les 3 jours de la semaine passée n'ont pas existés, c'est trop bizarre.

Bon par contre, ses reins ont besoin de soutien, on refait une analyse d'urine dans 15 jours pour voir l'évolution. 
Je viens de passer un temps fou à faire des recherches sur comment soutenir sa fonction rénale, adapter ses rations etc... Ben j'avoue que c'est plus simple de conseiller les copains que de se fixer sur ce que l'on va donner à son chien.

----------


## Azoth

as tu regardé les produits Loen-dog?
c'est Quaraba qui m'a fait découvrir ces produits, c'est à base de plantes et huiles essentielles, marque reconnue dans le monde des chevaux, et c'est ultra efficace sur mes trois!
parcontre ils n'aiment pas l'odeur, et c'est comme de la gomme, donc je mixe avec de la patée

https://loen-dog.com/collections/chi...ucts/drain-dog

*Drain'Dog, complément alimentaire 100% naturel pour stimuler les fonctions naturelles de drainage chez le chien**Produit de Phytothérapie indiqué en cas de :*Troubles du système respiratoire;Troubles du système digestif;Troubles du système urinaire;Dysfonctionnement des émonctoires (reins, rate, intestins,foie),Troubles hépatiques (foie);Troubles du système lymphatique;
*Résultats observés avec Drain'Dog :*Amélioration des fonctions hépato-biliaire;Amélioration des fonctions génito-urinaire;Amélioration des fonctions digestives;Amélioration de la souplesse générale;Regain de vitalité;Membres plus "secs";Amélioration de l'état général du chien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

zozoth sous "art'flex " elle rajeunit lol

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ce soir Murphy est fatigué  il me paraît faible.
Il a mangé, bien bu, pris ses traitements, mais la sortie pipi devient une épreuve. 

Il est paisible, il ne présente aucune douleur, il respire bien, il est juste fatigué. 

Ca fait si mal de le voir si diminué bon sang. J'ai peur, mon guerrier semble doucement baisser les armes...

----------


## celine.624

On lui envoie plein de force d'ici...

----------


## Houitie

On pense fort à lui aussi ici !

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Nous partons chez le veto d'ici 15min.
Il a 40,3 de température, nous avons veillé sur lui toute la nuit...

----------


## Jade01

Allez ptit père ...

----------


## superdogs

Pensées qui vous accompagnent tous !

----------


## lili2000

courage Amandine ...

----------


## Jade01

Des nouvelles Amandine?

----------


## superdogs

Rhoolala, suis inquiète..

----------


## Azoth

allez Murphy! c'est une mauvaise passe, il va rebondir  ::

----------


## superdogs

En tout cas, on est proches de toi Amandine, par la pensée  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Vous êtes adorables <3

Murphy est toujours hospitalisé ce soir, mais dans un état bien meilleur qu'il n'était ce midi quand je suis allée le voir. 

Sa veto voulait que nous venions en famille, parce qu'il y aurait sûrement la terrible décision à prendre. Quand nous sommes arrivés, il est descendu à 39, après avoir eu une serviette glacée sur lui et avoir été entouré de glaçons.

Donc ce soir, jsuis allée au magasin à côté de la clinique, lui acheter sa viande. Il était content qu'on soit là tous les 5 pour lui, il était fier et le montrait bien à sa veto et ses asv.

Il passe la nuit là bas, dans ses couettes et ses peluches, avec sa perf et ses 4566789 traitements.
J'y vais demain matin juste après avoir déballé. 
On prend tout au jour le jour

----------


## superdogs

::   ::   ::  tout plein, à toi et ta famille, et à Murphy !!

----------


## Poska

Gros bisous Murphy  ::

----------


## Jade01

Courage amandine je pense fort à vous

----------


## Naloune

Bonne nuit papychou, courage à vous tous Amandine  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Notre phénix est à la maison pour la journée, on voit ce soir s'il fait dodo à la clinique sous perf ou s'il reste à la maison. 
Il a mangé sa gamelle, de la brioche et il a réclamé mon repas du midi  
On fait au jour le jour, on prend tout le bonheur que l'on peut partager <3

----------


## Jade01

allez ptit père  ::

----------


## Azoth

Ce doit être éprouvant ce que tu vis, pour vous deux! 
Il n'a pas envie de partir, clairement! J'espère que les traitements ne sont pas douloureux, courage Murphy, courge Amandine!!

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Hooo que oui c'est éprouvant, pour nous 5, nous sommes sa famille, on l'aime tous très fort (mon chéri, ma maman et mes frangines) et il le sait. Hier il semblait si fier quand les 2 asv sont venus le voir manger, il nous regardait avec amour et les regardait ensuite genre "vous avez vus, c'est tout pour moi qu'ils sont  là" . Mais on aura le temps de se plaindre plus tard, là il a besoin de nos énergies.

Il y a une bonne nouvelle, ses paramètres sanguins sont quasiment revenus dans la norme. Bon son foie déraille, mais ça il a déjà eu le tour plus d'une fois.
On verra bien, un jour à la fois.Le principal étant qu'il ne souffre pas. Sa véto nous a filé les traitements en injections, afin de ne pas le perturber avec des médocs, ça sera mieux pour lui.

----------


## Azoth

super !! j'avais tellement peur de revenir sur le post comme je m'absente du forum parfois plusieurs jours! je pensais à toi même en y venant pas, je me disais "faudrait que jme connecte vite fait" lol

allez bonhomme, tu ne déroges pas à ta race! de vrai warriors les bull !!! des machines de guerre  ::  tu m'étonnes qu'il doit être fier quand vous vous pointez tous  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Mon pti gars va du mieux possible  il vient d'ailleurs de s'enfiler une crêpe.
Il reste fatigué, mais à côté de ça, on a des purs moments de bonheur et surtout sans souffrance. 
Les injections quotidiennes se passent bien, c'est cool.


Aller Mam's donne de la crêpe

----------


## celine.624

Ici nous sommes retournés chez le Véto vendredi avec Bulma car la plaie était gonflé à un endroit, apparemment c'est normal, tout va bien... 
J'ai pris RDV demain pour Angie qui tousse beaucoup depuis deux jours et ça ne passe pas en augmentant les diurétiques, comme d'habitude, donc on va espérer qu'il s'agit d'un coup de froid et pas de l’œdème qui devient non maitrisable...

----------


## May-May

J'ai pris RDV pour le vieux Saumon vendredi après midi. Histoire de refaire une PDS pour contrôler ses reins, et voir si la ration ménagère lui a fait du bien, mais aussi parce que sa masse sur sa mamelle est en train de grossir et de devenir pas très chouette. Elle se gratte beaucoup, je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais en tout cas, j'aimerais vraiment qu'il contrôle ça.

Sinon elle est pleine de vie, elle me fait rire, c'est mon Bébé Saumon d'Amour  ::

----------


## celine.624

Nous voilà de retour du véto... Bon à l'auscultation il ne semble pas  avoir plus d’œdème que d'habitude mais avec ce genre de chien difficile  d'entendre correctement... Si c'est inflammé la radio ne donnera pas  grand chose alors en attendant elle est sous anti inflammatoire durant 5  jours et j'ai demandé un sirop pour apaiser un peu les toux quand elle a  une "crise". Elle ne pense pas que nous aurons à nous revoir pour une  radio. 
 On avait embarqué Boolvaïe pour son rappel, le pauvre bébé  chien a eu droit à un contrôle de la prostate (la dernière fois c'était  il y a trois ans) : elle est un peu grosse mais rien d'anormal. Par  contre elle a trouvé qu'il avait un cœur de jeune homme ! 
 "Notre"  véto habituel est venu faire un coucou et ils ont eu tous les deux le  droit à de gros câlins, il a trouvé Boolvaïe "parfait" comme d'habitude.

----------


## Azoth

ça fait du bien toutes ces "bonnes nouvelles" !!! avec le froid qui arrive, couvrez bien nos séniors  ::

----------


## celine.624

On reste quand même vigilant car en partant elle a trouvé que la toux ressemblait quand même bien à une toux d'oedème mais pour l'instant on reste positif !

----------


## Azoth

être vigilant fait partie de nous tous à ce stade  :: 

souhaitons que ça n'évolue pas  ::

----------


## Jade01

Mon Diegochou souhaite bon courage à tous les copains  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ma vieille canaille a voulu me manger quand j'ai fait sa piqûre ce matin, c'est que ça va mieux loool

Il dévore, il est casse noisette, c'est top  
Il fait grand soleil malgré le froid, donc il est resté 10min avec moi quand j'ai tondu le jardin en rentrant du taf. Ça lui a fait plaisir

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs a de nouveau mal aux dents, c'est bizarre, elle a été détartrée et soignée pour sa gingivite fin septembre. 
Elle a faim, elle a la pêche en promenade, elle réclame à table, vole les croquettes de la chatte mais, lorsque je pose sa gamelle, elle me regarde mais elle ne mange pas. 
J'ai regardé ses gencives, elles semblent nickelles. 
Elle finit pas manger mais elle pose les croquettes au sol, je vois bien qu'elle est gênée. 
Ce matin, ayant zappé de lui tremper ses croquettes pour faire un test, j'ai fini par lui donner de l'A/D qu'elle a dévoré. 

Je vais l'emmener chez le vétérinaire mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas, d'autant que c'est arrivé subitement.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Une radio des mâchoires à été faite ?

----------


## lealouboy

> Une radio des mâchoires à été faite ?


Non, vu l'état de ses gencives, on n'avait pas de doute et elle mangeait de nouveau très bien après le détartrage. 
Tu penses à quoi  ::  
ça me fait toujours flipper dès qu'ils ont un truc pffff

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

À de l'arthrose dans la mâchoire ou dans les cervicales

----------


## Liolia

Dites moi, y a un pallier à 5 ans pour Kingston ( 35 kilos )? Car cet hiver pour la première fois, je trouve qu'elle a moins la pêche, elle a pas trop envie des sorties au jardin, alors qu'avant oui, et même quand j'appelle a sortir, parfois elle dort si profondément qu'elle ne nous entend pas, et que du coup je la laisse dormir peinard. Avant elle était toujours au taquet, alors bon elle a jamais aimé trop la pluie, mais avant elle aimait quand même se balader sous le préau, la en dehors des balades qu'elle adore toujours autant le reste du temps elle s'enroule dans une couverture près du feu et pionce. Je dois m'inquiéter ou bien c'est l'âge?

----------


## lealouboy

> À de l'arthrose dans la mâchoire ou dans les cervicales


ok je vais aller chez le veto de toutes façons  ::  
Sinon elle est en forme, elle court comme une fofolle en balade et ce soir, j'ai trempé ses croquettes et elle a tout mangé. 
Je n'avais pas pensé à l'arthrose, merci pour la piste  :Smile:

----------


## Poska

Je reviens vers vous pour un sujet maintes et maintes fois discuté, à savoir l'arthrose.
Ces derniers mois/années je n'ai eu que des cas "lourds" traités aux AI, il n'y avait pas trop de questions à se poser.
Mais je me retrouve aujourd'hui avec Papy Cocker de retour suite à une adoption ratée. Avant son départ il commençait à avoir de l'arthrose, mais rien de méchant, juste des petites douleurs à froid qui passaient très vite.
Là 6 mois plus tard ça a empiré, le manque d'entretien et la prise de poids n'ayant pas aidé, les douleurs sont plus présentes donc un traitement de fond me semble nécessaire. Mais hors AI je ne suis plus du tout à la page de ce qui se fait  ::  et à son stade un truc plus naturel serait suffisant je pense.
Vous avez des trucs à me conseiller? A prix correct si possible car l'asso a déjà eu de gros frais pour lui et son retour n'était pas du tout prévu  :Embarrassment: 

Sinon je sais qu'il y a des spécialistes des bull terrier ici alors j'en profite  :: 
C'est une race sujette à l'arthrose? Je me retrouve avec un loulou de 5 ans qui boîte de partout et chouine de douleur au réveil, il me fait tellement de peine... il verra très vite le véto dès que sa situation sera débloquée (aujourd'hui j'espère), j'ai hâte de pouvoir l'aider un peu le pauvre...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Un truc tout simple qui aide bien :la pâte de curcuma.
Tu retrouves la recette sur vis medicatrix naturea. Ça coûte pas cher, et c'est efficace. 

Après pour aider, tu as le complexe Chondroitine-glucosamine de chez dieti natura qui permet de limiter la dégradation des articulations (tu as la 3e boîte pour 1€)

Pour le Bull, ils peuvent être sujet à l'arthrose, mais surtout aux courbatures après des balades etc... Et pareil pâte de curcuma, Chondroitine-glucosamine. Ici on utilise ça.

----------


## Poska

Ah oui j'avais vu passé des histoires de curcuma sur fb, faut que je trouve le temps de rechercher tout ça, merci  ::

----------


## del28

ici liza ne peut pas prendre d'AI, son foie est assez pourri alors tant que les compléments fonctionnent ..

elle prend du séraquin en continu et elle a retrouvé sa souplesse et sa vélocité, mais vraiment.
du coup j'en donne aussi à mimi qui a une légère arthrose à la hanche droite, je le trouve bien plus souple également qd il chaloupe devant. même si pour lui c'est pour l'instant une gêne plutôt qu'une douleur.
je pense qu'on peut trouver moins cher mais la boite de 30 (donc 60 jours de traitement pour un chien taille moyenne) me coute 20 e

les progrès vont très vite. en une semaine on voit la différence, une amie a constaté la même rapidité sur une de ses chattes handicapée

donc team séraquin ici  ::

----------


## lili2000

https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...iens-et-chats/

----------


## Azoth

> Dites moi, y a un pallier à 5 ans pour Kingston ( 35 kilos )? Car cet hiver pour la première fois, je trouve qu'elle a moins la pêche, elle a pas trop envie des sorties au jardin, alors qu'avant oui, et même quand j'appelle a sortir, parfois elle dort si profondément qu'elle ne nous entend pas, et que du coup je la laisse dormir peinard. Avant elle était toujours au taquet, alors bon elle a jamais aimé trop la pluie, mais avant elle aimait quand même se balader sous le préau, la en dehors des balades qu'elle adore toujours autant le reste du temps elle s'enroule dans une couverture près du feu et pionce. Je dois m'inquiéter ou bien c'est l'âge?


Perso je n'ai jamais associé cela à des coups de mou ou de vieillissement... ils sont comme nous, parfois un peu moins en forme mais je n'ai jamais remarqué de pallier franc

----------


## del28

> _Dites moi, y a un pallier à 5 ans pour Kingston ( 35 kilos )? Car cet hiver pour la première fois, je trouve qu'elle a moins la pêche, elle a pas trop envie des sorties au jardin, alors qu'avant oui, et même quand j'appelle a sortir, parfois elle dort si profondément qu'elle ne nous entend pas, et que du coup je la laisse dormir peinard. Avant elle était toujours au taquet, alors bon elle a jamais aimé trop la pluie, mais avant elle aimait quand même se balader sous le préau, la en dehors des balades qu'elle adore toujours autant le reste du temps elle s'enroule dans une couverture près du feu et pionce. Je dois m'inquiéter ou bien c'est l'âge?_


ça peut être tout simplement la maturité  :: 
c'est une dame maintenant.

----------


## Liolia

Lol oui, une dame bien feignasse qui s'enroule dans sa couverture comme un burrito.

----------


## Azoth

pour les douleurs d'arthrose, j'ai longtemps joué entre harpago, curcuma etc etc
j'ai arrêté et je n'utilise que les produits LOEN DOG

Le art flex est magique sur zozoth! en association à son flexadin toujours.

----------


## Houitie

Je viesn de passer Délice à l'arthrosénior parce qu'elle supportait moins bien le curcuma (début de gastrite, c'est son point faible), ça semble magique. Bon j'ai comparé les prix partout, le moins cher est de commander chez Lecle*c et d'aller le chercher en magasin. 
14.50€ les 60 comprimés en sachant que c'est 1 comprimé par jour pour 20kg.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Composition*Chondroïtine Sulfate, Glucosamine Sulfate, Harpagophytum, Reine des Prés

----------


## celine.624

Team pâte de curcuma ici aussi ! Sauf pour Boolvaïe qui en est écoeuré, je suis passée aux comprimés de curcuma sur les conseils d'Amandine et pour le moment (je touche du bois) Mossieur les prend... Bon faut dire que je lui vends bien le truc aussi "hoooo c'est le moment des bonbons ? tu veux des bonbons mon chien ??, Ouaiiiis des bonbooooons !!!" 

Justement puisque l'on en est à parler naturel... J'ai juste besoin d'une confirmation : je peux mélanger le tout avec de la pâtée ? Angie (ma carlin) prend actuellement des micro granulés d'artichaut (conseillée par ma véto pour aider ses reins), de l'huile de sardines et anchois (pour les omega 3 et son petit coeur), peut avoir par moment de la canneberge et je dois refaire de la pâte de curcuma. Il n'y a pas de souci à tout mélanger ? Et quand vous avez le dosage humain sur la boite, comment dosez vous ? pour l'artichaut le pharmacien me disait hier que de toute façon il n'y avait rien de toxique dedans donc elle pouvait en avoir une gélule entière (1 à 2 gélules par jour pour un adulte) perso je préfère l'ouvrir et en donner 1/3, vous en pensez quoi ? 

Dernière question : elle prend aussi du sirop "Broncho sédatyl" pour sa vilaine toux, puis je aussi le mélanger à la pâtée ou il sera inefficace ? J'ai essayé de lui mettre directement dans la gueule mais ça l'a fait baver et stresser et avec son petit coeur fragile... De plus elle se méfie maintenant de tout ce que je lui donne... Quand on sait qu'elle a 6 cachets (ou "morceaux") par jour à prendre en plus du naturel...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Je me base sur une dose humaine pour 60kg.
Et j'adapte

----------


## celine.624

> Je me base sur une dose humaine pour 60kg.
> Et j'adapte


Avec de "gros" chien ça va, mais Angie pèse 5 kgs... Il faudrait un trentième de gélule...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ha oui  OK.
Ben ton idée de faire des demie gélules c'est top alors .

Ici le papy est content de vivre ,il nous mène par le bout du nez .

Par contre je me retrouve avec 2 boiteuses. Heïdi son genou abîmé par trop d'activités physique durant sa croissance, et Ivonne qui s'est cassé la margoulette bien fort en balade et s'est réceptionnée sur le genou patte retournée. Ce soir repos strict et curcuma en belle dose, et si demain ça boîte toujours ,veto.... Nouveau mois, nouvelle facture comme ça looool

----------


## flo099

Je ne crois pas avoir deja posté ici. Mais Marley a environ 10 ans et a malheureusement une tumeur qui lui comprime la trachée + les poumons abimés. Je n'ai pas souhaité faire de scanner, vu ou la tumeur est situé, il n'y a de toute facon rien a faire. Mais la tumeur evolue dernierement. Marley se remet a tousser, je vais donc le remettre sous cortisone. Il reste encore plein de vie, il mange, se promene, fait le foufou mais voila, cette saloperie de tumeur est la  :Frown:

----------


## borneo

> Avec de "gros" chien ça va, mais Angie pèse 5 kgs... Il faudrait un trentième de gélule...


Tu fais une "ligne" sur un miroir, et tu divises.  :: 

Dans ton cas, 5/60 ça fait 1/12  mais pour un humain, on donne souvent 6 gélules par jour, ce qui te ferait 1/2.

----------


## May-May

Bon, le verdict est tombé, Douchka a 2 tumeurs mammaires. Le vétérinaire me parle de retirer les 2 chaînes, l'une après l'autre.
Sauf que Douchka a 10 ans et demi, et que j'ai peur qu'elle ne de reveille pas.
Elle est en pleine forme à l'exception de son insuffisance rénale.
Le véto me dit que c'est a cet âge là qu'on opère les chiennes pour des tumeurs mammaires, que comme toute opération elle présente des risques, mais il m'encourage vivement à me faire.
Sauf que je le trouve très désinvolte, en mode "t'inquiète paupiette, c'est la routine".
Vous pensez que c'est raisonnable d'opérer une Cane Corso de 10 ans et demi pour lui retirer les 2 chaînes mammaires ?

----------


## celine.624

> Tu fais une "ligne" sur un miroir, et tu divises. 
> 
> Dans ton cas, 5/60 ça fait 1/12  mais pour un humain, on donne souvent 6 gélules par jour, ce qui te ferait 1/2.


Sur la boite c'est écrit 1 à 2 par jour, si elle en reçoit trop ce n'est pas "grave" comme me dit le pharmacien ? Lui était partant pour que je lui en donne une entière... 




> Bon, le verdict est tombé, Douchka a 2 tumeurs mammaires. Le vétérinaire me parle de retirer les 2 chaînes, l'une après l'autre.
> Sauf que Douchka a 10 ans et demi, et que j'ai peur qu'elle ne de reveille pas.
> Elle est en pleine forme à l'exception de son insuffisance rénale.
> Le véto me dit que c'est a cet âge là qu'on opère les chiennes pour des tumeurs mammaires, que comme toute opération elle présente des risques, mais il m'encourage vivement à me faire.
> Sauf que je le trouve très désinvolte, en mode "t'inquiète paupiette, c'est la routine".
> Vous pensez que c'est raisonnable d'opérer une Cane Corso de 10 ans et demi pour lui retirer les 2 chaînes mammaires ?


Il n'y a que toi qui puisse le savoir, il y a toujours un risque c'est sur... Ca dépend vraiment de la forme du chien, pas évident pour toi qui vient juste d'adopter le bébé saumon... Tu la connais "moins"...

----------


## Oscarine

Non moi je le ferais pas c'est déjà lourd comme opération et encore plus pour 1 cane corso de cet age je la laisserais profiter tranquilou de sa p'tite vie de mémère p-e  un peu moins longtemps (et encore c'est pas dit) mais bien sans subir une chirurgie qui à mon avis lui fera rien gagner

Même si elle se réveille de l'opération elle risque de douiller la pauvre et à son âge  ::   pour moi ce serait non

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Petit tour au soleil cet après-midi

----------


## Houitie

Comme je t'ai dit May may je ne ferai pas. Sans compter qu'il est impossible de retirer les deux chaines d'un coup, il faut retirer une, attendre une cicatrisation complete pour que la peau re devienne bien élastique et opérer de l'autre coté, à la SPA on attendait 3 mois entre les deux chaines. On ne peut pas retirer les deux cotés parce que le vétérinaire retire la chaine à l'intérieur mais aussi les tétines et donc de la peau et il faut assez de peau pour recoudre. C'est une opération qui saigne beaucoup donc les chiennes ont bon coup de mou au réveil, c'est aussi douloureux. 
Si tu lui retirais il faudrait aussi faire les examens pour savoir si ce n'est pas métastasé aussi... (radio des poumons)
Là dessus je rajoute que le vétérinaire n'est même pas sur que ce soit cancéreux, c'est peut être totalement bénin. 
Houitie, ma première chienne, a eu sa tumeur mammaire à 7 ans, j'étais enfant et mes parents pas du tout brnaché véto donc on n'a rien fait. Elle est morte à 13 ans... soit 6 ans avec la tumeur (bon avec LES tumeurs les 2 dernières années ça avait gagné du terrain). 
Si tu décides d'opérer quand même vérifie avant si métastase et si c'est bénin par biopsie car dans ces deux cas l'opération ne servirait à rien. 
Délice a été opérée à 6 ans, je ne regrette pas de l'avoir fait mais je ne le ferai plus maintenant et sa véto est d'accord pour dire que s'il y a une récidive on ne fait pas. 
L'age moyen d'apparition des tumeurs mammaires c'est 8 ans je crois.. donc à 10 ans et demi, pour un cane corso c'est assez "tardif" (oui c'est toujours trop tot).

----------


## borneo

A priori je serais plutôt pour l'opération, sauf qu'on ne sait pas si c'est cancéreux. Pourquoi retirer les deux chaînes, et pas juste les boules ?

La cienne de mon avatar a eu une boule à une mamelle il y a bien trois ou quatre ans. Le véto n'a retiré que ça. Depuis, elle va bien, aucune récidive.

----------


## Houitie

Les vétos retirent généralement la chaine ou la demi chaine parce que les tumeurs ont tendance à se ramifier. Délice avait une boule de la taille d'un grain de riz et on a retiré une demi chaine, soit trois mamelles, je palpe leurs mamelles une fois par semaine pour être sure de ne pas passer à coté donc ça a été pris très vite.

Pour donner une idée de l'opération, voici la cicatrice pour une demi chaine. (on peut voir aussi les hématomes qui sont restés très soft chez Délice car c'est une chienne qui ne bouge quasi pas et qui n'a pas de poids qui pèse)

----------


## flo099

Perso je serais très partagée aussi… Mes chiens ont des masses sur le corps, mon véto n'est pas chaud du tout pour les operer, ils ont 9 et 10 ans… Arrivé a cet age la, mon vétérinaire n'opere que si il y a une réélle utilité pour l'animal.. Masse très grosse, génante, douloureuse,... 
Dans de nombreux cas, si c'est cancéreux ça revient malheureusement..

----------


## flo099

Ici Marley continue a tousser quand il boit beaucoup ou mange certaines choses.. Ca me fait vraiment mal de ne rien pouvoir faire, il est plein de vie.. Je lui redonnais 1/2 de cortisone mais visiblement ce n'est pas assez. Je vais le repasser a 1comprimé et si ce n'est pas assez, il repassera a son dosage d'origine (1 comprimé 1/2) malgré les effets secondaires  :Frown:   Il est aussi pris de tremblement au niveau de sa patte arièrre gauche, il n'avait pas ça avant mais ça ne le fait pas souffrir. Il joue toujours, fait le fou, tout à l'heure j'ai encore rallongé la ballade de quelques dizaines de métres et il gere super bien et n'a pas toussé une seule fois.

----------


## Houitie

peut être faire vérifier aussi qu'il n'a pas autre chose? 
C'est l'époque pour les toux du chenil et les trachéites... j'étais chez une copine cet apm, ses chiens y sont tous passés ces dernieres semaines.

----------


## flo099

C'est vraiment une toux de géne, donc quand il boit trop d'un coup ou qu'il mange quelque chose sans le croquer, ça doit surement l'irriter un peu.. Il ne tousse pas en dehors de ça pour l'instant.  :Smile:

----------


## Azoth

> Je ne crois pas avoir deja posté ici. Mais Marley a environ 10 ans et a malheureusement une tumeur qui lui comprime la trachée + les poumons abimés. Je n'ai pas souhaité faire de scanner, vu ou la tumeur est situé, il n'y a de toute facon rien a faire. Mais la tumeur evolue dernierement. Marley se remet a tousser, je vais donc le remettre sous cortisone. Il reste encore plein de vie, il mange, se promene, fait le foufou mais voila, cette saloperie de tumeur est la


bienvenue
tu as une photo du bonhomme  :: 
J'ai lu dans ton autre message qu'il était gêné car sa tumeur.. du coup il mange de la pâté pour que ça passe?




> Bon, le verdict est tombé, Douchka a 2 tumeurs mammaires. Le vétérinaire me parle de retirer les 2 chaînes, l'une après l'autre.
> Sauf que Douchka a 10 ans et demi, et que j'ai peur qu'elle ne de reveille pas.
> Elle est en pleine forme à l'exception de son insuffisance rénale.
> Le véto me dit que c'est a cet âge là qu'on opère les chiennes pour des tumeurs mammaires, que comme toute opération elle présente des risques, mais il m'encourage vivement à me faire.
> Sauf que je le trouve très désinvolte, en mode "t'inquiète paupiette, c'est la routine".
> Vous pensez que c'est raisonnable d'opérer une Cane Corso de 10 ans et demi pour lui retirer les 2 chaînes mammaires ?


et bien il y a trois ans je t'aurais dit de ne pas le faire, et puis maintenant... je me dis qu'il y a trois ans, j'aurais pu faire opérer zozoth... Elle n'était pas si fragile que ça finalement.. puis je me rassure en me disant que je ne saurais jamais.. 
Une chose est sur, les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs, il faut vraiment prendre cette décision de soi même.

Mais.. une autre chose qui est sur.. c'est que 3 ans plus tard.. elle est bourrée de masse partout et c'est sur que maintenant elle ne sera pas opérée...

Alors vraiment, c'est une philosophie et un questionnement difficile.

Houitie, elle avait quel $age sur les photos?

----------


## Houitie

Délice avait 6 ans et 9 mois.

----------


## Adibou

On avait fait opérer ma rott à 9ans 1/2, des 2 chaînes (il me semble). Le post op avait été douloureux quand même. 
Mis à part son obésité,  elle n'avait pas d'autre problème de santé. 

Après,  on dit souvent que passer un certain âge,  ça évolue moins vite. 

C'est pas forcément l'opération en elle même qui me ferait flipper, mais plus de faire "souffir" ma chienne avec le post op pour potentiellement rien. (Mais ça on ne le saura jamais malheureusement)

----------


## Azoth

Quand on veut bien faire, c'est toujours + pénible de faire des choix  ::

----------


## May-May

J'ai posé la question du post-op, il m'a juste dit "il suffit de vérifier que ça cicatrise bien". Je constate quand même que pas mal d'entre vous confirme mes craintes. J'ai pris Douchka en pensant juste lui offrir une retraite tranquille, à son âge je n'ai pas envie de l'emmerder avec des opérations lourdes et invasives si au final le résultat n'est pas garantit.
Surtout que l'anesthésie me fait quand même peur, et si elle ne se réveillait pas ? Et si elle partait pendant l'intervention ? 
Et effectivement, la voir souffrir pendant des semaines, voire des mois, ce n'est pas le but non plus...

Merci pour vos réponses, on va lui apporter un confort de vie jusqu’à la fin, que j'espère le plus loin possible.

----------


## Houitie

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas penser à tes souffrances pendant des mois, c'est une bonne quinzaine de jours. Après il y a les douleurs articulaires qui restent un petit moment du fait de la position pendant l'opération, je sais que Délice a eu mal au dos un moment.

----------


## bouletosse

Ma vieille louloute s'est fait operer des deux chaines (une par une)
Quelques jours douloureux mais tous s'est tres bien passé pour les deux op.

Courage à toi.

----------


## Poska

Elfie s'est fait opérer à 7 ans et demi, retrait de plusieurs mamelles. Elle a eu beaucoup de mal à s'en remettre. 
Elle a été stérilisée 2 mois plus tard et idem, on a compris que dans son cas c'est l'anesthésie qu'elle supporte mal.
Donc aujourd'hui, à 10 ans, malgré sa bonne forme, on ne le ferait pas.
Mais on a déjà fait opérer des chiens de plus de 10 ans de grosses opérations et ils s'en sont remis superbement bien et rapidement. Là tout de suite je pense à Boule opéré à 12 ans d'une tumeur assez profonde + castration en même temps, le lendemain il était en pleine forme.
Dans ton cas c'est d'autant plus compliqué que tu ne connais pas son passif...
Perso pour le peu que je la connais, je ne le ferais pas, je sais pas je ne le "sens" pas. 
Caresses à la belle baveuse <3

----------


## May-May

Spoiler:  



 
  "Moi z'aime pas quand Tata elle dit que ze bave, elle meeeeeent"



 Mon p'tit Bébé Saumon  :: 




Bon, je dois reprendre RDV dans un mois , actuellement elle est sous phytothérapie pour ses reins donc visite de contrôle savoir si ça a un effet positif, en plus de la ration ménagère.
Je lui dirais que je ne la fais pas opérer, à son âge autant lui faire vivre une vraie vie de vieille, elle la mérite très largement...

----------


## bouletosse

Trop craquante bébé saumon  ::

----------


## Houitie

Coup de mou chez Délice. Elle ne veut pas bouger depuis ce matin... on a fait une balade et tça allait mais depuis elle ne se lève plus. Véto demain, ça faisait longtemps...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ho zut delichou  :Frown: 


Tu as raison de profiter de bébé Saumon <3


Ici Murphy est allé faire sa manucure cet après-midi, vérification du ventre et du cœur, OK pour le moment.

----------


## lealouboy

Des nouvelles de Délice ? 

Coyot Boy et Daïs ont reçu leurs nouveaux harnais, j'ai choisi un modèle qui ne prend pas les épaules parce qu'ils demandent à venir courir avec nous  ::  
Du coup, dans notre entraînement, on intègre une sortie courte et lente avec eux (on fait à leur rythme en fait) et ils sont RA-VIS  :Smile: 
Je n'osais plus emmener Coco depuis qu'il avait eu son coup de mou mais il manifestait vraiment l'envie de venir courir donc on teste tout doucement, pour pas que ce soit plus fatigant qu'une balade normale (et avec du matos adapté)  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Délice a une gastrite... et de la fatigue de vieux... 
Par contre Hestia a une mini, voir micro, masse à une mamelle, on surveille mais ça sent la chaine mammaire... ou pas...

----------


## lealouboy

Punaise, j'espère que ce n'est pas ça pour Hestia  ::

----------


## Azoth

Allez Délice, du phosphaluvet et ça repart!

----------


## del28

petite forme  ''la haut dans la tête'' pour liza depuis qqes jours.
le physique va bien lui
hier elle dormait tellement profondément à coté de moi qu'elle s'est fait un début de pipi dessus. elle s'est réveillée comme un diable sort de sa boite, a sauté du canapé  et direction la porte. ma poupette tellement propre. ça me fait mal au cœur

----------


## Naloune

Oh ptite bichette, petit câlin de ma part! Le temps partant au pourri ici Slam roupille toute la journée, au chaud dans la couette.

----------


## celine.624

Dites, pour celles qui font leur pâte de curcuma, j'ai des pots en verre  style "Le parfait" des bocaux pour les conserves en gros, si j'en mets  dedans, je peux la conserver plus longtemps ? Il faut à tout prix le  caoutchouc j'imagine. Sinon vous la congelez ? (je sais qu'Hestia le  fait)

----------


## malko

La conservation c'est 15 jours max après ça perd en efficacité. Ici c'est en pot de confiture et au congel ou petit pot le parfait avec caoutchouc oui. On en "consomme" un pot par semaine donc j'en fais en grosse quantité du coup

----------


## Houitie

Moi ce sont des pots de yaourts et au congel, un pot par semaine ! 

Sinon je viens râler parce que je suis fatiguée des réveils de Délice, fatiguée de ramasser ses besoins tous les matins alors qu'elle refuse de sortir quand je lui propose (dernière balade à 22h, première entre 7 et 8h et entre les deux je lui propose à chaque fois qu'elle me réveille) Je précise que ce n'est pas de l'incontinence du tout ! Quand elle refuse de sortir à cause de l'eau ou du froid elle peut tenir 13 ou 14h sans accident et si je l'engueule un matin (oui je ne suis pas surhumaine, parfois je suis à bout) elle est propre pendant plusieurs jours de suite.... A partir de lundi je vais devoir me lever à 5h le matin... si elle me réveille 3 ou 4 fois par nuit je ne vais pas tenir. 
Là elle a sa gastrite, je dois lui donner des comprimés et du phosphaluvet, elle me repeint toute la cuisine... fait un cinéma digne de la meilleure actrice du monde... tout ça pour rien... Je l'adore hein, mais je suis fatiguée, je voudrais profiter de nos moments ensemble et en fait j'y arrive pas parce que je voudrais dormir la nuit... me réveiller avec une maison propre, arrêter de stresser pour ses tumeurs un peu partout etc.

----------


## celine.624

> La conservation c'est 15 jours max après ça perd en efficacité. Ici c'est en pot de confiture et au congel ou petit pot le parfait avec caoutchouc oui. On en "consomme" un pot par semaine donc j'en fais en grosse quantité du coup


Même au congèl c'est 15 jours max ? 




> Moi ce sont des pots de yaourts et au congel, un pot par semaine ! 
> 
> Sinon je viens râler parce que je suis fatiguée des réveils de Délice, fatiguée de ramasser ses besoins tous les matins alors qu'elle refuse de sortir quand je lui propose (dernière balade à 22h, première entre 7 et 8h et entre les deux je lui propose à chaque fois qu'elle me réveille) Je précise que ce n'est pas de l'incontinence du tout ! Quand elle refuse de sortir à cause de l'eau ou du froid elle peut tenir 13 ou 14h sans accident et si je l'engueule un matin (oui je ne suis pas surhumaine, parfois je suis à bout) elle est propre pendant plusieurs jours de suite.... A partir de lundi je vais devoir me lever à 5h le matin... si elle me réveille 3 ou 4 fois par nuit je ne vais pas tenir. 
> Là elle a sa gastrite, je dois lui donner des comprimés et du phosphaluvet, elle me repeint toute la cuisine... fait un cinéma digne de la meilleure actrice du monde... tout ça pour rien... Je l'adore hein, mais je suis fatiguée, je voudrais profiter de nos moments ensemble et en fait j'y arrive pas parce que je voudrais dormir la nuit... me réveiller avec une maison propre, arrêter de stresser pour ses tumeurs un peu partout etc.


Avec Angie j'ai pris l'habitude de ramasser... :/ Il y a des journaux par terre, pour la nuit dans ma chambre, il y en a aussi au salon et parfois elle fait quand même sur mon tapis d'entrée ou sur une des polaires si elle est un peu sur le sol (celle des paniers ou des fauteuils). Je n'ai même plus envie de la laisser sortir au jardin de peur qu'elle attrape froid... 
Elle tousse un peu de nouveau, moins que la semaine dernière mais plus qu'il y a un mois... Je pense que l'oedème devient difficile à maitriser... Je n'ai même pas pu redescendre à sa dose habituelle de diurétique...

----------


## Houitie

Je sais que c'est rien de grave e que je me plains pour pas grand chose... je pense qu'avec le stress du changement de vie c'est plus compliqué à supporter. Cette nuit je l'ai pris avec moi sous la couette du coup elle a été propre mais je n'ai pas plus dormi car elle passe sa vie à me lécher... 
J'ai contacté sa véto pour tenter un oxygénateur de cerveau... 
On pense à toi Angie !

----------


## malko

La pate de curcuma c'est 4 mois au congèl. 

Houite, et si tu te "faches" le soir au moment du dernier pipi, elle y va ? Ici j'ai du faire comme ça avec les filles qui sont incontinentes. Je les ai obligé,  sans jamais céder avec félicitations +++ dès que c'était fait. Ça a pas été super cool les premiers jours ms je refusais qu'elles dorment dans leur pisse. Du coup maintenant le soir elles sont super fières d'aller au pipi car elles sont à chaque fois félicitées.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici si une des filles refuse de sortir vers 23h,c'est kennel fermée pour la nuit et basta. Sinon y a un pipi sur le tapis.

----------


## pomku

Les boudins, en cas d'urgence nocturne, on leur a appris à aller "aux toilettes" (c'est-à-dire le mini wc du bas ou la salle de bains à l'étage). On avait peine à y croire  mais ça marche ! Ils ont bien capté et ils y vont. J'avais un beau popo de Pillow ce matin dans la sdb,  par terre juste à côté du wc

----------


## celine.624

> Je sais que c'est rien de grave e que je me plains pour pas grand chose... je pense qu'avec le stress du changement de vie c'est plus compliqué à supporter. Cette nuit je l'ai pris avec moi sous la couette du coup elle a été propre mais je n'ai pas plus dormi car elle passe sa vie à me lécher... 
> J'ai contacté sa véto pour tenter un oxygénateur de cerveau... 
> On pense à toi Angie !


Ce n 'est pas ce que j'ai dit  ::  juste qu'il y aura malheureusement des habitudes à prendre et qu'après ça sera "normal". Perso je préfère lui mettre un journal et passer une bonne nuit. Mon parquet est foutue mais de toute façon dans les autres chambres les fufus avaient bien niqué le truc aussi. XD 




> La pate de curcuma c'est 4 mois au congèl. 
> 
> Houite, et si tu te "faches" le soir au moment du dernier pipi, elle y va ? Ici j'ai du faire comme ça avec les filles qui sont incontinentes. Je les ai obligé,  sans jamais céder avec félicitations +++ dès que c'était fait. Ça a pas été super cool les premiers jours ms je refusais qu'elles dorment dans leur pisse. Du coup maintenant le soir elles sont super fières d'aller au pipi car elles sont à chaque fois félicitées.


Merci pour la pâte ! Mais du coup les bocaux, je peux les mettre au congèl sans le caoutchouc ?

----------


## Houitie

Je ne l'avais pas mal pris Céline ! 
En fait la sortie elle la fait plutot bien le soir (sauf tempête) et j'ai instauré le gateau du soir que si elle fait pipi... mais au final ça ne change pas grand chose, elle peut etre propre pendant 12h... et malpropre avec des sorties toutes les 2h... 
J'ai l'impression qu'elle provoque meme si je ne sais pas si c'est possible. Physiquement elle peut se retenir ! la preuve quand elle se prend une engueulade elle arrive à eytre propre plusieurs jours. mais gueuler sur mon chien... j'aime pas ! 
Je pense aussi que ses presque6 ans de box n'ont pas aidé !

----------


## lealouboy

Je comprends Houitie, moi c'est Anakyn qui pisse toutes les nuits  ::  Et elle pisse toujours dans des endroits pénibles à nettoyer  ::  
Cette nuit, comme j'ai dormi dans la chambre d'amis avec Coyot Boy, elle n'a pas pissé, elle a dû se réjouir que j'ai enfin compris que N. était un sale con  ::  
Pourtant, elle va de plus en plus vers lui et il passe son temps à lui ouvrir la porte du jardin, il lui parle bref, il est super sympa avec elle (alors qu'elle a pissé sur un de ses pulls encore la semaine dernière). Je crois qu'elle ne l'acceptera jamais ( si elle savait qu'on allait se marier  :: ).

----------


## Houitie

Pas de pipi et pas d'aboiement cette nuit, elle a aimé la musique de la rave party à coté... mais moi je n'ia pas dormi du coup. 
Pour Anakyn je te plains, le s chats c'est pire je trouve . Là Délice fait au milieu du salon donc simple à nettoyer, j'ai viré les tapis et paillassons depuis que je l'ai adopté...sinon c'est systématique. Par contre si je lui mets des alèses jetables elle les tire dans son panier pour dormir dessus, je suppose qu'lle faisait ça à l'élevage pour mettre ses petits.

----------


## Poska

Non jamais d'alèses à l'élevage  :: 
Quand j'avais les chiots en FA et qu'on leur avait fabriqué un "tapis de propreté" (cadre en bois pour y bloquer des alèses jetables), plusieurs adultes essayaient aussi de récupérer les alèses pour en faire des dodos, faut croire que la matière leur plaît...
(sauf que les chiots avaient vite compris le principe et s'en servaient pas mal, alors ça donnait des situations disons pas très propres  :: )

----------


## Houitie

Ah ah, alors d'ou vient son amour des alèses? un mystère ! 
Elle en a peut etre eu dans sa FA entre les deux vu qu'elle n'était pas propre et faisait dans son panier cette gorette !

----------


## Poska

Je venais parler de mon Biscuit... ses cendres sont arrivées et on doit aller les chercher, ça fait 2 fois qu'on va chez le véto mais qu'on ne les demande pas, c'est la première fois qu'on fait un blocage là dessus.
Faut dire que depuis son départ, il s'est passé beaucoup de choses, beaucoup de stress, beaucoup de problèmes purement humains, qui m'ont obligé à refouler ma peine et à avancer coûte que coûte. Et là récupérer ses cendres, je sais que ça va faire exploser cette peine refoulée, et je me sens pas prête, vraiment pas.
Mais normalement on y va mardi, et je me ferais violence pour les prendre, parce que faudra bien...
Enfin voilà, désolée je raconte ma vie  ::

----------


## Houitie

Tu peux prendre ton temps aussi. 
Courage en tous les cas.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Courage Poska <3 c'est une dure épreuve de récupérer les cendres,mais la boucle se termine, il rentrera chez lui avec vous.

----------


## May-May

Poska  :: 

Grâce à Douchka et ses reins en mousse j'ai développé une relation durable avec ma serpillière  ::  Et franchement, un Cane Corso de 43 kg, ça peut faire des flaques assez impressionnantes...
Elle ne demande pas à sortir cette vieille peau. Encore, quand je rentre du taff, et qu'elle n'a pas pu se retenir, à la rigueur, je nettoie sans trop râler. Mais parfois, elle passe de longs moments dans la cour (et je reste avec eux à lire un bouquin ou à parler avec le voisin), et quand je la fais rentrer, elle attend que j'ai le dos tourner pour faire pipi devant la porte  :: 
Et comme en plus elle n'aime pas les promenades, elle me fait sa comédie pour qu'on rentre au bout de 150 mètres (les 4 fers en l'air en plein milieu de la route, jusqu'à ce que je décide de faire demi-tour  ::  ) donc elle ne fait pas dehors non plus.

Alors j'adore mon Bébé Saumon (et tout le monde essaie de me la piquer d'ailleurs !), mais par moment elle me blase complètement.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Cette dinde le bébé Saumon loool

Ici Murphy fait des flaques impressionnantes, mais il se retient. Ça me désole en plus, parce que si on a un soucis pour rentrer, il va se retenir à en avoir mal au ventre. Hier, il dormait quand on est rentré à 15h (il était sorti à 13h),et après nous on s'est endormi jusque 19h à peu près, au moment de la sortie, j'ai cru qu'il allait tomber en faisant pkoi tant ça lui a pris de temps de faire cet immense pipi. 


Bon là il me fait une petite colite, la veto m'a dit quoi donner au téléphone. On est persuadées que ça vient de la panse d'agneau qui ne vient du fournisseur habituel. Fait suer, on va devoir s'en passer jusqu'au 24...

----------


## celine.624

Je trouve que le "rapport aux cendres" est très différent d'une personne à l'autre... Quand celles de mes anges reviennent, j'ai besoin d'aller les chercher immédiatement, pour qu'ils soient chez eux, avec moi... Courage Poska...

Je venais justement parler de pipis !!!  :Big Grin:  Angie me fait de gros pipis en ce moment, je suis "contente" ça veut dire que l'oedème diminue... (elle ne boit pas plus) Alors moi je l'encourage à faire pleiiiins de grooooooos pipis !

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

On a chacun un rapport différent avec la mort.
J'ai besoin d'accompagner mes animaux jusqu'au bout, (mon vieux loup, je l'ai emballé avec le veto, et posé sur le congélateur avec lui.),d'aller les chercher chez le veto pour les accompagner au centre de crémation, et on repart avec les cendres. J'ai ce besoin de gérer... 
La 1ère fois que nous sommes partis en vacances après le décès de Stane, il a fallu que je dépose son urne chez ma mère, je ne voulais pas qu'elle reste seule à la maison.
et avec Henri on a un petit rituel, Stane adorait être sale, donc on laisse l'urne prendre la poussière sur le meuble tv, et on la nettoie un bon coup à chaque fois, pour qu'elle soit crado comme elle aimait mais aussi propre comme une princesse.

----------


## Houitie

Et moi je n'ai pas besoin de récupérer les cendres, ça me met mal à l'aise en fait du coup je ne le fais plus.

----------


## Poska

On a déjà récupéré 10 urnes, ce n'est pas la première fois malheureusement. Là ça n'a rien à voir avec le rapport à la mort...
Bref je ne sais même pas si on aura le temps d'y aller aujourd'hui de toutes façons. Je suis trop épuisée je n'ai pas réussi à me lever ce matin, donc j'ai un retard de fou à rattraper (et je traîne ici au lieu de me bouger, ça n'aide pas  :Stick Out Tongue:  ).

Papy Cocker s'est bien dérouillé et a retrouvé le moral, donc il sera bientôt à nouveau à l'adoption, c'est ma petite victoire dans cet océan de galères  :Smile:

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Bilan complet aujourd'hui pour Diablo (10 ans) et Tsuki (6 ans).

RAS sur les prises de sang, ils sont "parfait"  :: 

Diablo a une petite gingivite due à du tartre sur UNE canine. Ca fait depuis l'été que je me bagarre avec ça, il a du plaque off dans sa ration mais ce foutu tartre ne part pas  ::  Ducoup le véto m'a donné une sorte de crème à mettre sur sa dent car la gencive est très abimée (et c'est quand même con de faire un détartrage pour UNE dent quoi), j'espère que ça marche.
Le cristallin de ses yeux commence à s'user doucement ... Ca je l'avais vu, mais il voit encore bien.

On lui a fait passer une échographie car lors d'une communication animale intuitive Diablo a dit "je me sens souvent essoufflé" et effectivement ... Son coeur est très fragile et très faible. Le muscle est fin. 
des examens supplémentaires vont être fait et d'autres analyses sanguines vont être effectuée. 

Forcément, je pleurais lors de la balade d'après véto. 
Ca m'angoisse tout ça.

----------


## celine.624

Ici pour les gingivites j'utilise de l'EPP qui a un chouette résultat !

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Lui faire sauter le tartre avec une curette

----------


## celine.624

D'ailleurs ils vendent sur des sites chinois des petites trousses "de dentiste".  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

> D'ailleurs ils vendent sur des sites chinois des petites trousses "de dentiste".


et ca marche ?

----------


## celine.624

Je n'ai pas testé mais il y a différents ustensiles pour gratter ou faire sauter le tartre, je sais qu'il y a même un petit miroir pour voir les dents du fond.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Lui faire sauter le tartre avec une curette


C'est ce que je faisais avant (il a toujours eu du tartre sur ce croc), mais depuis peu ça lui fait trop mal (surement à cause de la gingivite).

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

> Je n'ai pas testé mais il y a différents ustensiles pour gratter ou faire sauter le tartre, je sais qu'il y a même un petit miroir pour voir les dents du fond.


c'est sur wish ? tu trouves ca avec quel mot clé ?

merci

----------


## celine.624

https://www.wish.com/search/trousse%...&source=search

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Moi j'utilise un petit outil destiné à faire relever les ongles incarnés pour les couper.
Avec une compresse imbibée de bain de bouche pour nettoyer si ça saigne. Ou alors bêtement mes ongles

----------


## lili2000

Il y a çà aussi 
https://www.polytrans.fr/chats/soins...hoCxvQQAvD_BwE
et  Frais de port offert dès 9 euros jusque demain avec le code FPG8 

mais attention de ne pas abimer la gencive avec + il faut l'utiliser que pour faire saute des grosses plaques de tartre ... 
J'ai connu un véto qui passait l'appareil à ultra-son sur des chiens vigiles qui ne pouvaient supporter l'anesthésie et qui se laissait faire un minimum  :Smile:  c'est moins bien qu'un détartrage mais çà aidait ...

----------


## Drine

Pour le tarte, j'avais demandé à ma véto d'il y a lonngtemps de me commander une curette chez son fournisseur de matériel véto.

----------


## naboule

tapez "curette ou kit de detartrage"sur amazon ,il y a plein de choix  ::

----------


## borneo

J'ai fabriqué un truc extra pour mes animaux : une bouillotte sèche. Mes chiens et mes chats adorent. Ma petite vieille (lhassa de mon avatar) adore, elle est très frileuse, et je l'ai fait toiletter au moment où il commençait à faire froid, une grave erreur.

Voir fabrication sur internet.

Bien plus confortable qu'une bouillotte à eau, et garde longtemps la  chaleur. Attention à choisir des graines à odeur neutre. J'ai fait les  miennes avec des graines de tournesol trop vieilles pour donner aux  oiseaux, et au début, mes chiens voulaient les manger.

Plutôt que de gâcher du riz ou du blé consommables, vous trouverez bien  dans vos placards des graines que vous ne mangez plus, car très très  vieilles.   ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> J'ai fabriqué un truc extra pour mes animaux : une bouillotte sèche. Mes chiens et mes chats adorent. Ma petite vieille (lhassa de mon avatar) adore, elle est très frileuse, et je l'ai fait toiletter au moment où il commençait à faire froid, une grave erreur.
> 
> Voir fabrication sur internet.
> 
> Bien plus confortable qu'une bouillotte à eau, et garde longtemps la  chaleur. Attention à choisir des graines à odeur neutre. J'ai fait les  miennes avec des graines de tournesol trop vieilles pour donner aux  oiseaux, et au début, mes chiens voulaient les manger.
> 
> Plutôt que de gâcher du riz ou du blé consommables, vous trouverez bien  dans vos placards des graines que vous ne mangez plus, car très très  vieilles.



J'en ai une faite avec des noyaux de cerise. La chaleur se garde longtemps et c'est bien apprécié  ::

----------


## borneo

J'attends le printemps pour les noyaux de cerises.

J'ai eu la flemme de ne pas faire de housses. J'ai eu tort. Elles sont déjà sales. Finalement, un chien qui semble propre, ça ne l'est pas du tout.

----------


## lealouboy

En ce moment, Daïs, c'est la reine de la bronzette face au poele à bois  ::  

Sinon, encore une galère  ::  Coyot Boy se léchait un coussinet et quand j'ai regardé, j'ai vu que la peau était légèrement boursouflée tout autour d'un ongle + belle plaie entre 2 doigts. Pour l'instant je mets du Vétramil, crème à base de miel prescrite par le véto pour un autre souci mais je ne suis pas sereine car il a eu des soucis avec le staphyloccoque intermedius cette année (avec récidive et antibiothérapie ). 
Évidemment, j'suis pas là en train de vous dire tout ça sans avoir pris rendez-vous chez mon véto ( samedi matin 9h30). 

J'ai un mauvais préssentiment sur cette plaie, entre les doigts, ça fait comme une plaie de coussinet classique ( râpé et tout rose/rouge) mais l'aspect boursouflé autour de son ongle ne me plait pas du tout même si ça reste propre et sec. 
C'est peut être juste parce qu'il a léché sans pouvoir accéder à la zone "râpée" (inaccessible car vraiment coincée entre 2 doigts), m'enfin ça me tracasse quand même  ::  

C'est indolore, il ne boite pas, il court normalement et avec entrain en balade et il ne grogne pas quand je mets la crème (un signe chez lui, même si globalement il n'aime pas être soigné DU TOUT).

----------


## Azoth

Merde pour cette plaie! il y aurait un corps étranger ?

Bon, ici, zozoth n'est pas au mieux du tout.. nous avons été chez le véto la semaine dernière qui lui a fait une injection de stéroides et d'anti inflammatoire, elle était méconnaissable! mais là, depuis deux jours, ce n'est plus du tout la même chienne..... elle est mal, elle ne mange pls alors qu'il y a encore deux jours elle mangeait ses croquettes.. elle ne veut plus de panse d'agneau ni de traitement.. c'est étrange

j'espère que d'ici lundi elle aura récupéré..
je ne me sens pas de la faire partir, j'en suis incapable... je m'en veux d'avoir laissé le véto la booster

----------


## phacélie

Oh pauvre zozoth  ::   ::

----------


## lealouboy

Mince pour Zozoth  :: 
J'espère que ça va aller  ::  

Je ne sais pas s'il y a un corps étranger, rendez-vous demain matin avec mon petit piou piou.

----------


## phacélie

Tu soupçonnes un panari chez  ton piou piou ?

----------


## Azoth

oui, elle est méconnaissable... il me reste une nuit de boulot ce soir et ensuite j'ai 5 jours, il faut que ça s'améliore... 
la voilà mardi

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## lealouboy

> Tu soupçonnes un panari chez  ton piou piou ?


Non, j'avoue que je n'avais même pas pensé au corps étranger ou au panari.

On fait beaucoup beaucoup de balades en forêt, j'ai pensé à une blessure liée à une coupure comme ça arrive souvent, mais ça n'en a plus le profil à présent. 

Il aurait super mal avec un corps étranger ou un panari, non ?

----------


## phacélie

Probablement oui.
M'enfin de toutes façons, tu verras ça demain matin, c'est tout bientôt,  inutile de se prendre la tête par avance ::

----------


## celine.624

J'envoie tout un tas de bonnes ondes à vos loulous...

----------


## phacélie

> inutile de se prendre la tête par avance


Pardon lea, je viens juste de tilter sur la résistance antibio  ::  

Je croise les doigts pour ton piou pou et pour Zozoth.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Aller les loulous <3 <3 courage

----------


## phacélie

Des nouvelles de zozoth et piou piou?

----------


## Azoth

je vais devoir la faire euthanasier lundi ou mardi en fonction des dispo du véto que je souhaite.. je verrais demain matin au téléphone. 
Elle ne s'en est pas remis, je ne veux pas prolonger tout ça. Merci pour vos pensées  ::

----------


## celine.624

Ho je suis si triste... Courage fort...

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## May-May

::

----------


## Zoe

::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

::

----------


## Naloune

Oh, plein de force pour ce départ à venir, gros câlin à Azoth  ::

----------


## del28

::  plein de courage azoth

----------


## Quaraba

Beaucoup de courage pour Azoth. ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

plein de pensées Azoth, c'ets la plus grande marque d'amour

----------


## lili2000

Courage Azoth ...  :Frown:

----------


## Azoth

elle est partie hier vers 17h, elle ne voulait pas me laisser.... j'ai détesté ce moment.... y'a clairement un truc à bosser au niveau de la fin de vie des animaux qui ont des maîtres aimants... 
en tout cas j'ai pu récupérer le corps et l'enterrer dans la foulée. 

Je suis inconsolable pour le moment, les raptorz m'insupportent, ils ne l'ont même pas cherché. Vraiment rien à voir avec elle, elle était inimaginable cette chienne... si j'avais du remplir un cachier décharges sur le chien idéal, elle aurait rempli toutes les cases...

Petite zozoth, de son vrai nom Alésia, adoptée via rescue il y a 13 ans..... mon enfant est parti.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

énormement de courage, c'est normal d'etre irritable, mais les autres cherchent surement a attirer ton attention pour epancher ton chagrin qu'ils ne comprennent pas

tu as fait ce qu'il fallait

----------


## Azoth

et j'ai du mal à m'occuper de ses trois paniers, ses trois poussettes, toutes ses affaires en fait.... pfffffff une demi heure avant que je la mette en voiture pour la dernière fois, elle jouait avec sa balle, on a fait des photos et vidéos... Elle ne voulait clairement pas partir... sur place, il fait une injection, elle reste debout, genre "bah on y va c'est bon j'ai eu ma picouse" elle luttait en attendant que je la porte pour la remettre en voiture, genre "tout va bien"
petite doudoune, hors norme

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et programmer la mort comme ça, c'est terrible..... je ne voulais pas attendre juste pour mon bonheur de la voir à la maison... elle serait partie en s'étouffant.... 
Les heures semblaient passaient trop vite et à la fois c'était interminable d'attendre le rdv de 17h. puis à partir de 15h30 on réalise que ça arrive vraiment très vite.... vraiment un sacré paquet d'émotions fortes et douloureuses.... 

Je me conforte en me disant "c'est ce qu'il fallait faire" mais comme c'est douloureux, de faire ce choix... 
c'est un soulagement pour l'animal et une douleur immense pour son maître de programmer la mort...

Je pense à tout ces seniors vieillissant seuls, quel malheur... et ces chiens qu'on piquent en pleine santé dans les refuges.... pfffff J'espère qu'ils les endorment à chaque fois avant... mais j'ai réalisé que c'était de l'intra veineux, pas sur qu'ils s'embêtent à le faire.... il doit y en avoir qui piquent directement dans le coeur! l'horreur, j'imagine!

----------


## phacélie

Ne leur en veux pas trop, tes loulous n'ont peut-être pas compris qu'elle est "partie"...

Mais j'imagine tellement à quel point, toi, tu sens le vide que zozoth a laissé ::

----------


## borneo

Programmer la mort, c'est terrible, mais ne pas la programmer, et se retrouver en pleine nuit avec un animal qui agonise, c'est encore bien pire.

Nos animaux ont la grande chance de pouvoir partir quand la vie n,est plus vivable.

----------


## lealouboy

Je suis sincèrement désolée pour Zozoth  :: 

Plein de courage pour toi  :: 



Phacélie : Piou Piou a vu le vétérinaire, il ne sait pas exactement ce que c'est que cette lésion. Il ne veut pas lui donner d'antibios ( risque de résistance) donc il a des soins locaux et on avisera en fonction de l'évolution.

----------


## borneo

On est tout de tout coeur avec toi, car malheureusement, c'est une épreuve qu'on a déjà vécue...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ce sont toujours des moments tellement douloureux .
Elle est partie avec vous a ses côtés , c est une bien belle preuve d amour ...

----------


## celine.624

Courage fort, fort...

----------


## Loa

Je ne suis pas ce post depuis très longtemps, mais je tenais à laisser malgré tout un petit mot pour ta Zozoth. Ce dernier geste était le dernier cadeau que tu pouvais lui offrir, un départ que l'on veut protéger de toute souffrance pour eux même s'ils nous brisent nous de devoir prendre cette décision.

Tes mots m'ont touché, ils montrent tellement l'amour pour ta fifille et la vérité de ce moment horrible pour nous même si on le fait par amour pour ceux que l'on aime plus que tout.
J'ai dû prendre cette décision il y a 4 ans, et ce n'est qu'il y a quelques semaines que j'ai osé en parler. Je n'avais jamais connu d'euthanasie avant, jamais dû prendre cette décision, prononcer ces mots avant "Je ne veux pas, mais je refuse qu'elle souffre". Le vétérinaire a pratiqué l'intra-cardiaque, devant moi. Dans le coeur de ma K., celle à qui j'avais promis une vie heureuse qui lui ferait oublier son passé. J'ai eu l'impression que l'on broyait mon cœur en la faisant partie ainsi. On ne m'avait rien expliqué, tout a été si vite. 

Courage Azoth pour cette terrible épreuve. Il faudra du temps pour apprendre à vivre sans elle, tout en sachant que jamais ils ne quittent notre cœur. Courage.

----------


## Azoth

Merci vous toutes

vos mots sont agréable

Hier fut une journée abominable car c'était mon anniversaire, j'en pouvais plus des "joyeux anniversaire" .... 
Elle a laissé un très grand v ide, un trou béant.... je la cherche du regard dans la maison, je l'entends... 

Je n'en veux pas aux raptorz, j'ai écrit à chaud, Nazgul est beaucoup + collant qu'avant avec moi, mais je pense que c'est parce qu'il est inquiet par mes pleures.. J'ai pas l'habitude, ils ont l'habitude d'entendre rire ou gueuler... 

ça va être long, et c'est arrivé si vite.... je ne pensais vraiment pas que mon bébé allait mourir il y a une semaine encore....

en tout cas j'ai vraiment apprécié discuter avec vous de nos seniors, et courage à vous toutes, je vous souhaite que cette épreuve vous arrive au bon moment (il y a des moments moins pires que d'autre.... elle a su attendre que je ne bosse pas par exemple  :: ) et dans les meilleures conditions possible pour vous et votre papi / mami  :: 

c'était dimanche
j'en ai plein du lundi car mon bébé a joué jusqu'à la dernière minute...

----------


## Jade01

::  beaucoup de courage Azoth ...

----------


## lili2000

Courage Azoth ...

----------


## harmonie38

Courage a toi ::

----------


## lealouboy

Le doigt de Coyot a l'air d'aller mieux, la peau rosit ( c'était très rouge) et il y touche moins  :Smile:  

J'avais demandé conseil à Amandine pour une chaussure d'extérieur mais finalement, ne trouvant rien d'imperméable, j'ai trouvé un truc super pour les bobos de coussinets/doigts que je voulais partager avec vous : 

https://www.mikan-vet.com/chaussures...hien-pawz.html

C'est comme un mini ballon de baudruche mais résistant qu'on enfile très facilement et qui ne crée aucun désagrément au chien. 
Coyot est trèèèèès susceptible au niveau des soins et là, seulement au bout de 3/4 pas, il marchait comme si de rien n'était ! 
C'est top pour protéger une plaie qu'on veut garder au sec pendant les balades  :Smile:  Ce midi, j'ai fait les soins locaux, puis j'ai direct enfilé le truc pour aller en balade, ainsi pas de lèchage des produits appliqués mais pas non plus de pluie/boue/risque de coupure supplémentaire  :Smile:  
C'est pas très cher, ça se vend par 12, idéal pour mes 2 grands randonneurs qui ont des plaies aux coussinets plusieurs fois par an  :Smile:  
En revanche, attention, ce n'est pas respirant, ça ne convient pas pour une utilisation prolongée.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Tiens, Murphy vient de se faire ni plus ni moins qu'un scalpe sur le côté du doigt voisin de celui amputé d'une phalange.
À cause de l'amputation, ça frotte parfois, et là avec l'ongle il a viré toute la peau abîmée sur le  côté du doigt.

Sinon on rentre du veto, il a plutôt la forme, il doit continuer comme ça. Il commence à présenter des plaques de calcinose à cause de la cortisone, mais bon on ne peut rien y faire, sans cortisone il ne peut pas vivre correctement  il y est accroc en plus , donc....

----------


## May-May

Je reviens de chez le veto, je suis tombée sur celui que j'aime bien.
Contrairement à celui que j'ai vu la dernière fois, il n'encourage pas le retrait des 2 chaînes mammaires, seulement une éventuelle opération si les tumeurs deviennent gênantes et/ou douloureuses.

On a contrôlé encore les reins, on a stabilisé son IRC, les taux ne sont pas top mais on est dans les taux "élevés" maid limite basse. Vu son âge on ne fera pas mieux donc on continue la phyto.
Mais elle est en très bonne forme, et elle pèse 44,800kg   ::  (c'est son poids de forme).

Elle aura 11 ans en février ma Doudouch', et tout va bien malgré tout   ::

----------


## Azoth

ah ça fait du bien ce genre de nouvelles! 44kg, c'pas une petite mémère.

Murphy cicatrise ça va? le ialuset argent, ok c'pas de la phyto ou de l'oméo, mais alors ça fonctionne vraiment très très bien sur les scalp, si jamais ça met trop de temps à cicatriser.

Lealoboy, tu aurais une photo portée de ta "baudruche" ?

Sinon de mon côté, c'est toujours aussi douloureux, je l'entends marcher! le cerveau est pervers.... j'ai encore le regard qui va machinalement vers les endroits où elle était... préparer une gamelle de moins aussi... ne plus préparer ses médocs tout ça... ça fait aussitôt remonter la douleur, le poing serré dans tout l'abdomen, les larmes, la respiration qui se coupe...
je n'ai toujours pas pu retirer ses paniers... j'ai commencé certaines lessives... d'avoir retiré son porte gamelle c'était terrible! je pensais tout faire d'un coup, et finalement je fais progressivement, comme quoi, on ne sait jamais comment on va réagir.
raaa et ce souvenir chez le véto... dégueulasse.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Beaucoup de courage Azoth <3 <3


Murphy cicatrise bien merci. On met un peu de sulmidol avec une chaussette anti dérapante et ça va.

----------


## lealouboy

Voilà Azoth  :Smile:  

Et franchemen ça tient bien et c'est plutôt résistant  :Smile:  Il utilise la même depuis 3 jours (environ 15 km sur toutes sortes de terrains) et pas une griffe pour l'instant  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Il y a un truc qui est bien pour la peau à vif, c'est la crème à l'oxyde de zinc type mitosyl. J'en mettais à mon cheval quand il se blessait. C'est une crème très grasse qui colle très bien à la peau, ça ne fond pas, et ça n'est pas absorbé. Du coup, ça cicatrise bien, et ça protège. Je mettais de l'aluspray aussi, mais ça tient moins longtemps.

Je m'en sers pour moi quand j'ai une ampoule aux pieds.

----------


## lealouboy

> Il y a un truc qui est bien pour la peau à vif, c'est la crème à l'oxyde de zinc type mitosyl. J'en mettais à mon cheval quand il se blessait. C'est une crème très grasse qui colle très bien à la peau, ça ne fond pas, et ça n'est pas absorbé. Du coup, ça cicatrise bien, et ça protège. Je mettais de l'aluspray aussi, mais ça tient moins longtemps.
> 
> Je m'en sers pour moi quand j'ai une ampoule aux pieds.


J'ai une préférence pour les crèmes au calendula ou au miel perso. 

Le problème actuel, c'est que Coyot a fait, par 2 fois cette année, des infections à staphyloccoque intermedius donc il a un traitement antibiotique local  ::

----------


## Azoth

l'argent permet d'éviter les infections

ça a l'air top comme chausson! je me garde le lien de côté, des fois que j'en ai un qui se blesse à ce niveau!

----------


## celine.624

C'est pas la joie ici... Depuis deux mois qu'Angie est allée chez le véto j'avais doublé son diurétique et j'en étais même arrivée à le tripler soit la dose max pour un chien de son poids... Là on est repassé au double de sa dose habituelle depuis un an et c'est pas tip top... Elle tousse encore plus qu'en temps normal... J'ai pas envie que cette cochonnerie gagne du terrain...

----------


## May-May

> Sinon de mon côté, c'est toujours aussi douloureux, je l'entends marcher! le cerveau est pervers.... j'ai encore le regard qui va machinalement vers les endroits où elle était... préparer une gamelle de moins aussi... ne plus préparer ses médocs tout ça... ça fait aussitôt remonter la douleur, le poing serré dans tout l'abdomen, les larmes, la respiration qui se coupe...
> je n'ai toujours pas pu retirer ses paniers... j'ai commencé certaines lessives... d'avoir retiré son porte gamelle c'était terrible! je pensais tout faire d'un coup, et finalement je fais progressivement, comme quoi, on ne sait jamais comment on va réagir.
> raaa et ce souvenir chez le véto... dégueulasse.


Je ne savais pas trop quoi écrire, je ne comprends que trop bien ta peine. Je suis désolée pour Azoth  :: 
8 mois que mon Bébé Singe m'a laissée, et son panier avec tous ses jouets trône encore au milieu de mon salon, sous son urne, et je me suis fait une raison : je ne l'enlèverais pas. Mon Singe, même si elle n'est plus là, a toujours sa place dans cette maison.

Sur le coup, j'ai cru qu'Hiduc s'en foutait royalement qu'elle ne soit plus là, jusqu'à ce que je le retrouve sur le canapé, couché sur le jouet préféré du Singe (lui qui ne joue jamais...). Et là j'ai pris une sacrée claque.
Beaucoup de courage, elle a eu la chance d'être partie bien entourée cette Zozoth  ::

----------


## Azoth

Céline 624, courage, car c'est douloureux les quintes de toux, pour eux et pour nous car nous sommes impuissants. Si elle tire beaucoup pour respirer, et qu'elle tousse, prends pas de risque et retour véto non? 
en tout cas courage... tien nous au courant


May-may, ça "rassure" de voire qu'on est pas tout seul... mon père, vieux bourru, qui me dit que jvais faire des économies d'eau (car pour zozoth je changeais 10 à 20 fois -sans exagérer- les gamelles d'eau car madaaaaame ne supporte pas de boire de la bave lol et les raptorz bavent énormément quand ils boivent) et mettre un sapin de noel vu que j'vais gagner de la place avec les paniers. ça m'a mis dans une colère! l'humour noir bien trop tôt pour moi là... y'a une semaine j'avais programmé sa mort et je regardais les heures passer avec ma chienne collée à moi... c'est terrible d'y repenser..
Hiduc la connaissait depuis combien d'année? peut-être que les miens ne l'ont pas assez connu? ils l'ont connu presque deux ans... je ne sais pas... 

En tout cas profitez profitez car je faisais partie des nanas convaincues que ma chienne allait aller en 2019 sans soucis et j'ai été pris de court, et ne pouvant être en colère contre elle, inconsciemment je suis très en colère contre moi, de ne pas avoir mieux anticiper et offert une fin de vie de ouf! j'aurais voulu tellement la gâter encore plus.... 

merci encore vous tous 

Je réalise que ce topic est fabuleux, car on peut apprécier de voir des séniors, et en même temps, c'est le topic de la fin de vie, vraiment un doux paradoxe

J'ai retrouvé une vieille photo de 2010 de ma bébé

----------


## Sydolice

Courage Azoth ! C'est parfois terriblement difficile de retirer toutes leurs affaires. Pour ma chatte adorée, partie début août, j'ai ôté le principal visible mais j'ai laissé sa litière du bas et les petites assiettes et soucoupes. C'est peut-être pour soulager la partie de moi qui n'accepte pas son départ ! Quoiqu'il en soit, ça me soulage de les laisser encore. 

Lealouby, j'ai utilisé les mêmes protections pour protéger les coussinets de mon Utopia. Elle allait même dans l'eau avec, mais ce n'est pas totalement étanche, ça doit donc quand même respirer un peu. J'en ai été super contente. C'est léger, pratique, relativement facile à mettre ( avec de grands poils, il faut faire attention de ne pas tirer ) et résistant. Je trouvais juste ça un peu serré au niveau de la patte. Utopia avait des mycoses des entre coussinets qu'il fallait protéger du sable et de l'eau salée l'été.

----------


## celine.624

> Céline 624, courage, car c'est douloureux les quintes de toux, pour eux et pour nous car nous sommes impuissants. Si elle tire beaucoup pour respirer, et qu'elle tousse, prends pas de risque et retour véto non? 
> en tout cas courage... tien nous au courant
> 
> 
> May-may, ça "rassure" de voire qu'on est pas tout seul... mon père, vieux bourru, qui me dit que jvais faire des économies d'eau (car pour zozoth je changeais 10 à 20 fois -sans exagérer- les gamelles d'eau car madaaaaame ne supporte pas de boire de la bave lol et les raptorz bavent énormément quand ils boivent) et mettre un sapin de noel vu que j'vais gagner de la place avec les paniers. ça m'a mis dans une colère! l'humour noir bien trop tôt pour moi là... y'a une semaine j'avais programmé sa mort et je regardais les heures passer avec ma chienne collée à moi... c'est terrible d'y repenser..
> Hiduc la connaissait depuis combien d'année? peut-être que les miens ne l'ont pas assez connu? ils l'ont connu presque deux ans... je ne sais pas... 
> 
> En tout cas profitez profitez car je faisais partie des nanas convaincues que ma chienne allait aller en 2019 sans soucis et j'ai été pris de court, et ne pouvant être en colère contre elle, inconsciemment je suis très en colère contre moi, de ne pas avoir mieux anticiper et offert une fin de vie de ouf! j'aurais voulu tellement la gâter encore plus.... 
> 
> ...


"Bizarrement" elle tousse plus (en cas d'effort et plus longtemps) mais ne tire pas plus pour respirer... J'attends encore un peu car il n'y a rien de "dramatique", elle est vive et a bon appétit mais oui j'y retournerai prochainement... 

Une fois encore je te souhaite beaucoup de courage et tu as tout mon soutien...

----------


## Naloune

Est ce qu'elle boit assez ta louloute Céline? Moi j'en prends des diurétiques, à forte dose, et si je bois pas assez ça me tire sur le coeur et je tousse pas mal. Ca et la déminéralisation aussi.
Ici c'est pas la joie, Slam est pas trop bien, il est très douloureux. Il est sous anti inflammatoire, je pense que je vais commander du cdb pour voir. Pour l'instant même les massages sont difficiles, ça reste de petites caresses pour essayer de la détendre mais c'est chiant quoi, je me sens impuissante.
Azoth plein de courage, quand j'ai perdu ma fifille, je me suis retrouvée à pleurer de retrouver un pull avec ses poils collés dessus.

----------


## celine.624

Est ce qu'elle boit assez je ne sais pas mais elle boit pas mal oui... 
Il a quel âge Slam ?

----------


## Naloune

11 ans c'est pas si vieux pour mon petit chou, mais de lourds antécédents d'arthrose, d'opérations du genou et de dysplasie. Je sais qu'il va pas pas bien vieillir d'un point de vue locomoteur et c'est déjà inespéré qu'il soit encore là. Ostéo régulier et chondro-protecteurs font du bon boulot mais y'a des moments où c'est dur dur pour lui. Là on a fait un peu de route ce week end , pas grand chose 1h, bah ça l'a épuisé.
Voit avec ton véto, je ne m'y connais pas assez sur le sujet mais tu peux avoir des éliminations excessives de certains éléments, du sodium par exemple, lors d'une prise importante de diurétique. Aucune idée de si ça marche pareil chez les chiens , en tout cas je vous souhaite à toutes les deux que ce ne soit pas une évolution trop rapide de son état de santé.

----------


## celine.624

D'accord pour Slam, c'est encore jeune oui, je croise pour qu'il se maintienne le plus longtemps possible. 
Je vais voir pour ma paupiette oui, à côté de ça elle a une super pêche, un peu vilaine, fidèle à elle même...

----------


## celine.624

Bon je vais chez le véto demain, pour Angie tout d'abord voir où en est cet oedème et vu que c'est un carlin et qu'il leur est difficile d'entendre correctement l'air dans les poumons il y aura certainement une radio... Puis j'y vais pour Boolvaïe mon am staff de 12 ans qui a un peu de sang au niveau de l'anus... On va croiser les doigts pour que ça soit une petite infection des glandes anales... Les vieux chiens c'est nul... La même chose sur un jeune chien tu ne t'affoles pas et pense à "pas grand chose" mais une visite véto pour un vieux chien c'est toujours angoissant...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Courage les filles.
Ici papy fait sa vie tranquillou en ce moment. 
Toujours sa plaie à la patte, il l'abîme à chaque fois qu'il sort,là je fais pansement + chaussons pour que ça se ferme bien.
Et il a une plaque de calcinose qui s'est un peu craquelé, donc on hydrate avec sulmidol aussi... 

Sinon, il dévore en ce moment !

----------


## lealouboy

Courage à vous toutes  ::  

A toi Azoth et aussi à May-May pour qui c'est encore si douloureux  ::  

J'espère que Slam va remonter la pente, le froid humide n'aide pas nos vieux loulous  ::  

Solydice : par chance, mon Piou Piou deteste l'eau  ::  Et honnêtement, même en balade sous la pluie, sa patte est toujours restée bien sèche pour l'instant avec cette " chaussure"  :Smile:  
Oui, c'est un peu serré, c'est vrai mais ça n'a vraiment pas l'air de le gêner ( et pourtant, Dieu sait qu'il est vite gêné le Piou Piou  ::  ). 
C'est toujours moche sa plaie, j'avais l'impression que ça allait mieux mais là, c'est moche. Il lèche beaucoup mais Amandine et Murphy ont eu la gentillesse de m'envoyer 2 chaussettes que je vais pouvoir lui mettre à l'intérieur de la maison. 

Est-il possible qu'il se lèche par stress ? La lésion est apparue quand N. a repris le boulot  ::

----------


## dogeorge

j'ai souvent des plaies de léchage avec les chiens que je sort de refuge et qui ont bien stressés
souvent un petit traitement avec de la valériane aide bien a calmer le jeu

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ha mais carrément que ça peut avoir un lien avec le stress.
Valériane en effet c'est top. Couplé à de la fleur d'oranger c'est encore mieux.


Ici retour ostéo pour les filles, je viens de passer 45min à masser mon papy (arnica pour le dos, bassin, pattes) crème hydratante pour le ventre tout sec. 
Il est refait <3

----------


## Naloune

Moi j'attends que mes petits soient couchés (mardi c'est soirée cinéma à la maison) je m'installe sur le tapis avec mon chou pour un méga massage. En fait j'ai compris ce qu'ila, il est coincé, quand c'est comme ça il me montre, il est SI mignon je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà dit  :: , il vient et il se met en position massage en collant son pti cul de vieux sur moi. Et ostéo au plus tôt, demain ou jeudi j'espère.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Pour les douleurs d'arthrose ne pas hésiter à traiter un bon coup au chimique pour calmer la poussée inflammatoire. Quitte à prendre le relais ensuite avec du doux.
Ici même Heïdi aura le droit au Neurontin dorénavant en cas de crise (son dos est bien abîmé), pour couper court au plus vite à la douleur en cas de blocage. Ça nous a sauvé la mise en début d'année avec papy. 

Quand je vois combien je douille de l'épaule/cou avec l'arthrose en ce moment, je me demande comment eux vivent la douleurs (nous on sait ce que c'est, pkoi, mais pas eux  :Frown:  )

----------


## Naloune

Le chimique c'est fait, et ça commence à faire effet  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

OK pour la valériane et la fleur d'oranger mais je procède comment ? Sous quelle forme ? Je veux TOUT savoir  ::

----------


## dogeorge

la valériane pour un chien de 20/25 kg je donnes 2 gélules par jour
le matin dans une VQR
on peut monter jusque 4

la fleur d'oranger, jamais essaye

----------


## lealouboy

> la valériane pour un chien de 20/25 kg je donnes 2 gélules par jour
> le matin dans une VQR
> on peut monter jusque 4
> 
> la fleur d'oranger, jamais essaye


Je ne savais même pas que ça se trouvait en gellule ! Merci beaucoup !

Une VQR ?

----------


## dogeorge

> Je ne savais même pas que ça se trouvait en gellule ! Merci beaucoup !
> 
> Une VQR ?


 Vache Qui Rigole!!

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ok merci  ::  J'aurais jamais trouvé  ::

----------


## framboise

Bonjour à toutes, 

Me voici sur ce post car mon loulou (Nipper) a 13 ans. 
Il a commencé à tousser en début d' année ; un véto lui a fait une radio des poumons et n'a rien vu d'alarmant. Il a subi également une échographie du coeur (en avril) et une bronchoscopie (fin août). Il s'avère que Nipper a un poumon dont l'ouverture s'est rétrécit et l'air ne circule plus suffisamment donc dès qu' il fait un effort (par exemple quand il se secoue, quand il monte un escalier, ...) il se met à tousser. 

Comme traitement, Nipper a du théostat ; le problème c'est que depuis il boit énormément, mange beaucoup plus et urine énormément. Mais le véto nous dit que nous n'avons pas le choix et qu'il faut continuer le traitement.

A cela, vient s'ajouter des problèmes de mobilité , il a peur de descendre les escaliers, ne sait plus sauter sur le canapé ; 

Le véto m'a prescrit du Flexadin (Glucosamine, Chondroitine, ) , Nipper en prend depuis 2 semaines , pour le moment , je ne vois aucune amélioration (mais je sais qu'il faut attendre plusieurs semaines)

Je suis allée voir un véto homéopathe : il m' a prescrit une préparation pour sa toux / poumon et du curcuma pour son arthrose 

Idem, le curcuma n'a pas l'air de faire effet. 

Alors je me demandais s'il ne fallait pas (malgré les effets secondaires) essayer des anti-inflammatoires , ne serait-ce que 7 jours ; que me conseillez vous , pouvez-vous me donner des nom d'anti-inflammatoires ? sont-ils prescrits sous ordonnance ?

Je vous remercie

----------


## celine.624

> Bonjour à toutes, 
> 
> Me voici sur ce post car mon loulou (Nipper) a 13 ans. 
> Il a commencé à tousser en début d' année ; un véto lui a fait une radio des poumons et n'a rien vu d'alarmant. Il a subi également une échographie du coeur (en avril) et une bronchoscopie (fin août). Il s'avère que Nipper a un poumon dont l'ouverture s'est rétrécit et l'air ne circule plus suffisamment donc dès qu' il fait un effort (par exemple quand il se secoue, quand il monte un escalier, ...) il se met à tousser. 
> 
> Comme traitement, Nipper a du théostat ; le problème c'est que depuis il boit énormément, mange beaucoup plus et urine énormément. Mais le véto nous dit que nous n'avons pas le choix et qu'il faut continuer le traitement.
> 
> A cela, vient s'ajouter des problèmes de mobilité , il a peur de descendre les escaliers, ne sait plus sauter sur le canapé ; 
> 
> ...


Le curcuma tu le donnes depuis quand ? Sous quelle forme ? Je sais que le bourgeon de cassis est un puissant anti inflammatoire, à voir si tu peux en donner avec la pathologie de ton loulou... 

Nous sommes de retour de chez le véto... Boolvaïe a un abcès sur une  glande anale, il y a deux ans il faisait la gauche, là c'est la  droite... La véto a tenté de lui percer mais c'était trop douloureux  pour lui, il a hurlé mon bébé chien... :'(  Du coup piqûre de cortisone + 10 jours de traitement antibio et  contrôle dans 2 à 3 semaines... Ça lui servira aussi pour la plaie qu'il  a sur le fourreau, elle est propre et serait une plaie de léchage...  Biseptine sur le fourreau et pour le  cucul je vais lui faire des cataplasmes d'argile verte pour le faire  percer et je mettrai ensuite du miel pour cicatriser sauf si ça l'incite  à se lécher : si il touche trop à tout ça => collerette... 
 Pour  Angie c'est la maladie qui gagne du terrain... Elle a un nouveau  traitement pour le cœur qui combine la molécule qu'elle avait déjà  une  autre qui aidera son petit cœur à se contracter... On continue les  diurétiques à ce dosage et on contrôlera en même temps que bébé chien  pour voir si on peut les diminuer... La véto a été surprise de voir  qu'il y a déjà plus d'un an qu'on lui a diagnostiqué la maladie..; c'est  qu'on doit gérer comme il faut  ma paupiette est une battante... A  suivre...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

À force de soins 3 fois par jour, changement de pansement /crème cicatrisante-antibio, les plaies aux pattes sont plus jolies et ça ne saigne plus !

----------


## flo099

Pour celles qui ont des chiens souffrant d'arthrose, ça s'est manifesté comment? Marley boitille légérement mais il vit normalement et ne se plaint pas.. Ca pourrait être un debut d'arthrose? Je pensais lui faire une cure d'un complément alimentaire contre l'arthrose et voir comment ça evolue..

----------


## celine.624

Boolvaïe se mordillait les pattes et il ne montait plus les escaliers en bondissant.

----------


## dogeorge

difficultés a s’asseoir et a se relever

----------


## Naloune

Rouillé au lever, s'étire beaucoup, dos vouté, démarche raide, du mal à se gratter, tourne la tête difficilement, ne s'assoie pas ou difficilement, ici on à toute la panoplie  :: 
Boiterie je sais pas, je vérifierais qu'il n'y a pas une entorse ou un truc du genre après tu peux toujours mettre une petite cure en place, sur un vieux chien c'est jamais inutile je pense.
Mon ninou retrouve la pêche, ça fait du bien. Il va fêter ses 11 ans dans 10 jours.

----------


## dogeorge

l'harpagophytum donne de très bon résultats en cure 
bon pour ma p'tite vieille elle en a tous les jours

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Ca fait longtemps que je n'étais pas venue sur rescue. Je viens donc lire des nouvelles de vos p'tits vieux et donner des nouvelles de Diablo.

Début novembre, Diablo et Mitsuki ont eu le droit à un chek up complet.
Mitsuki a 6 ans, elle est en grande forme et effectivement les prises de sang étaient très bien  :: 
Diablo a 10 ans, il a eu le droit a d'avantage d'analyses. Toutes les analyses sanguines sont bonnes  :: 
Par contre, lors d'une com animale intuitive Diablo a signalé être essouflé. J'ai donc dis au véto que je le trouvais essouflé, on lui a donc fait une échographie du coeur : un coeur très faible, pas dutout musclé (alors que c'est 10/15km de balade par jour !  :: ). donc prise de sang pour savoir si le coeur est en souffrance et donc pour savoir si il a une insufisance cardiaque. 
J'aurais du avoir le résultat sous 10 jours mais ... le labo a perdu la fiole !  ::  Et comme je n'étais pas dans la région ... Je suis donc retournée CE lundi pour refaire une prise de sang.
J'aurai les résultats la semaine prochaine.

Ca m'angoisse, surtout que je trouve que Diablo va mal en ce moment : le froid n'aide pas et j'ai l'impression qu'il a froid malgré sa fourrure de Groenendael (je pense que le coeur doit pulser d'avantage pour réchauffer le coeur et qu'il n'y arrive pas). Pareil, il n'aime pas marcher sur le sol froid, je vais devoir racheter une pommade pour protéger ses coussinets. 
Il dort beaucoup et accepte sans difficulté de rester à la maison lors de la promenade quotidienne de l'après midi avec Mitsuki (par contre, il vient volontiers le matin et on fait une balade pas trop grande et à son rythme). 
Ducoup il commence à avoir une fonte musculaire, ce qui n'est vraiment pas bon pour sa patte handicapée  :Frown: 

J'ai de la peine de le voir comme ça. Tout l'été je pensais qu'il était essouflé à cause de son arthrose, de sa hanche handicapée et de la chaleur ...

----------


## flo099

Merci pour vos réponses! Aujourd'hui plus de boiterie, donc il avait juste du se faire mal je pense. Pendant la ballade, il n'avait aucun soucis donc je vais juste surveiller pour l'instant  :Smile:

----------


## del28

faut que je prenne rendez vous chez le véto.

Liza se gratte désespéremment le museau à nouveau depuis une dizaine de jours.  plus de poils là ou ça coince. c'est très rouge.
les oreilles ne sont pas belles non plus et j'ai plus qu'une dose d'easotic. 

quand au Michemiche, je viens de découvrir en regardant ses dents (enfin plutôt son tartre) que l'une d'elles se déchausse.
ça sent l'anesthésie. ça m'angoisse, il va sur ses 12 ans mon kiki

----------


## phacélie

Même chose ici que pour ton Michemiche, détartrage en vue qui fait flipper à l'avance, la véto voulait déjà lui faire moins d'un an après le dernier qu'il a subit alors qu'il avait failli y rester au précédent, mon toutou doit avoir 13 ans à peu près maintenant( je ne connais pas sa date de naissance, âge estimé).

Je croise les doigts pour ton Diablo, ~Mirtille~.
Et câlins à tes toutous celine.

----------


## celine.624

Merci pour eux... Une pensée pour les vôtres également...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci phacélie  :: 
Courage à toi pour son détartrage, l'anesthésie fait toujours peur, surtout quand elle concerne nos p'tits vieux. 
Pis ça fait l'oeuf de se dire qu'il faut les endormir "juste pour ça".  :: 
Les gencives de Diablo sont encore un peu rouge, j'ai retiré un max de tarte manuellement. L'ascophylium (une algue) fait le reste. 

J'ai découvert ce soir qu'il avait une plaie de léchage à la patte avant, entre deux doigts. En effet, vendredi j'ai du écourté la balade car il s'est subitement mis à boiter de cette patte, comme je n'avais rien vu au niveau des coussinets et entre les doigts je me suis dit qu'il s'était pris un petit gravier qui était parti ... Mais apparemment ça le dérange encore. J'ai rien vu de suspect, j'ai appliqué du gel d'aloès véra et j'ai fais un bandage protégé par une chaussette pour éviter qu'il ne lèche.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

J'ai eu le bilan sanguin pour le coeur de Diablo : RAS le coeur n'est pas en souffrance  :: 
Ca me soulage grandement ! Il reste à surveiller puisque son coeur n'est pas très musclé ...
Mais d'un côté, ça n'explique pas son côté essoufflé même au repos

----------


## Phnix

Tu as vu un cardiologue ?
Pour le cœur, il vaut mieux faire une échographie cardiaque. Le cardiologue a aussi pris la tension et fait un ECG.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Non c'est un véto "classique".
Diablo a eu une échographie, c'est de là que le véto a vu que le coeur était faible. La prise de sang était pour voir si il y avait une insuffisance cardiaque ...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Moi j'irai voir un cardio.
Murphy avait une pds normale malgré sa sténose.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Moi j'irai voir un cardio.
> Murphy avait une pds normale malgré sa sténose.



 ::

----------


## malko

Idem j'irai consulter un spécialiste . Dauzac à des paramètres parfait malgré un coeur beaucoup trop gros. Et pareil chez son frère a qui l'ont vient de découvrir la même pathologie.

----------


## lealouboy

+ 1 pour le cardiologue  ::  

On est retournés chez le véto hier matin car Coyot a toujours cette fichue lésion sur un doigt. C'est très bizarre parce que c'est propre, visuellement ce serait presque "normal", si ce n'est qu'il se lèche et qu'il boîte parfois quand il marche sur les cailloux. 
On pense éventuellement à un choc sur la griffe, qui paraît légèrement déchaussée ou .... on ne sait pas.
Le véto a effectué plusieurs prélèvements, j'attends les résultats. 

On a stoppé les traitements chimiques, on applique du vétramyl (miel) + chaussette (merci Murphy  ::  )  + chaussure en balade.

----------


## celine.624

> + 1 pour le cardiologue  
> 
> On est retournés chez le véto hier matin car Coyot a toujours cette fichue lésion sur un doigt. C'est très bizarre parce que c'est propre, visuellement ce serait presque "normal", si ce n'est qu'il se lèche et qu'il boîte parfois quand il marche sur les cailloux. 
> On pense éventuellement à un choc sur la griffe, qui paraît légèrement déchaussée ou .... on ne sait pas.
> Le véto a effectué plusieurs prélèvements, j'attends les résultats. 
> 
> On a stoppé les traitements chimiques, on applique du vétramyl (miel) + chaussette (merci Murphy  )  + chaussure en balade.


Rien de trop grave alors ? 

Ici véto ce matin également pour contrôle du cucul de Boolvaïe et voir comment Angie réagit au nouveau traitement. Angie respire bien mieux apparemment et Bool' n'a plus le cucul gonflé... Sauf qu'entre deux Bool' avait sa patte gonflée, qui a dégonflé depuis donc la véto n'a rien pu constater... Et hier après midi + cette nuit Angie a vomi de la bile. La véto penchait pour une gastrite comme pas de fièvre et bon appétit. Tout à l'heure elle m'a fait plusieurs chiasses... Donc rix bien cuit et si la diarrhée continue je dois retourner chercher un médoc... Pfff...

----------


## lealouboy

> Rien de trop grave alors ?


On sait toujours pas vraiment, on attends les résultats du labo. 
Alors ça paraît rien du tout mais le véto est d'accord avec moi, ça a une gueule bizarre.

----------


## del28

véto aussi aujourd'hui pour les kikis

coté liza, mistinguette a eu droit à une écho, la vessie est nickel mais petit début d'incontinence et on commence l'incurin.
les lésions qu'elle a eu de chaque côté du nez et qui sont revenues X10 depuis une quinzaine, c'est bactérien donc antibios sur 10 jours et peutite crème pour soulager les démangeaisons. si ça ne s'arrange pas on fera une biopsie.
quoi d'autre ? une oreille gauche saine mais enflammée et une oreille droite otite (la plus propre bizarrement pour une fois)
à part ces petits soucis de mamie, elle pête la forme ma poupette. 

côté Mimi, détartrage programmé pour le 9 janvier et en attendant, il lui a retiré la ratiche déchaussée que j'ai repéré la semaine dernière.
et le véto en profitera pour une petite prise de sang de contrôle et lui retirer deux verrues monstrueuses et très mal placées sur la patte et qu'il se trifouille maintenant (pour info, les petites partent avec l HE de tea tree assez rapidement. passé une certaine taille de verrue, le tea tree n'est pas concluant)

voilà voilà, des bobos  :: 
(sinon vu que Liza s'oublie de tps en tps ou alors qu'elle n'arrive plus à se retenir selon si elle se réveille ou pas, Mimi pense que maintenant le pipi est autorisé dans la maison . BREF  ::  )

----------


## celine.624

> On sait toujours pas vraiment, on attends les résultats du labo. 
> Alors ça paraît rien du tout mais le véto est d'accord avec moi, ça a une gueule bizarre.


Je ne sais plus, tu avais mis une photo ? 




> véto aussi aujourd'hui pour les kikis
> 
> coté liza, mistinguette a eu droit à une écho, la vessie est nickel mais petit début d'incontinence et on commence l'incurin.
> les lésions qu'elle a eu de chaque côté du nez et qui sont revenues X10 depuis une quinzaine, c'est bactérien donc antibios sur 10 jours et peutite crème pour soulager les démangeaisons. si ça ne s'arrange pas on fera une biopsie.
> quoi d'autre ? une oreille gauche saine mais enflammée et une oreille droite otite (la plus propre bizarrement pour une fois)
> à part ces petits soucis de mamie, elle pête la forme ma poupette. 
> 
> côté Mimi, détartrage programmé pour le 9 janvier et en attendant, il lui a retiré la ratiche déchaussée que j'ai repéré la semaine dernière.
> et le véto en profitera pour une petite prise de sang de contrôle et lui retirer deux verrues monstrueuses et très mal placées sur la patte et qu'il se trifouille maintenant (pour info, les petites partent avec l HE de tea tree assez rapidement. passé une certaine taille de verrue, le tea tree n'est pas concluant)
> ...


C'est fatigant tous ces petits bobos chez nos vieux... Je devais vérifier pour le tea tree justement, Angie a une verrue au dessus du nez qu'elle se frotte de temps en temps. Je peux lui en mettre tu penses ? Comme c'est juste au dessus du nez et entre les yeux je me méfie...
Sinon pas de vomito depuis hier ! Mais un peu de caca mou fini en diarrhée cette nuit... Et une paupiette qui a toujours la pêche et qui piétinait ce matin car je me levais plus tard que d'habitude (7h15 au lieu de 5h45) et qui attendait ses bicaments dans son pâté de foie !

----------


## Sydolice

J'ai emmené mon Urfée de 15 ans et 7 mois ( bientôt 8 ) chez le véto car ses yeux se recouvre de nouveau avec les paupières très rouges malgré mes soins biquotidiens TRES contraignants depuis plus de trois ans.
Je voulais demander à ce qu'elle reçoive une piqûre de cortisone directement dans l'oeil, ce qui lui remet normalement les paupières en place. De plus, elle redeviennent généralement blanches assez vite ensuite.
J'ai obtenu gain de cause et ma petite Urfée a eu ses deux piqûres. 
J'avais des questions stressantes au sujet de ses anciennes tumeurs à l'anus et de son coeur mais au final je n'ai reçu QUE de bonnes nouvelles :
- Malgré ses paupières rebelles, sont taux d'humidité de chaque oeil était excellent ! 7 et 6 !!!! Le record de ces 3 dernières années.
- RAS du côté des tumeurs. Tout a été enlevé l'an passé et tout est resté nickel.
- RAS également du côté de son coeur. 
Après une année 2018 bien cruelle avec les pertes successives de Utopia, Athina puis Candille, de bonnes nouvelles apporte enfin un répit.
2018 semble vouloir essayer de se racheter un tout petit peu avant de disparaître. Mais il y a des choses qui ne se rachètent pas.

----------


## celine.624

De bonnes nouvelles ça fait toujours du bien ! 

Je suis retournée donc chez le véto chercher le médicament pour la diarrhée... Mais hier soir les selles étaient normales... Par contre en rentrant des courses, elle était tellement contente de me voir qu'elle s'est mise à tousser sans pouvoir s'arrêter... J'ai senti que ça n'allait pas... Elle a perdu son souffle et a fait une syncope... Une poupée de chiffon dans mes bras, ça a été horrible... Elle est vite revenue à elle mais je ne suis pas prête d'oublier la sensation de son petit corps tout mou...

----------


## R.I.P S

Aidas fêtera ses 14 ans en février. Depuis la mort de Bruce elle a était très apathique, ne jouant plus. Il y a deux mois elle a recommencée a vouloir jouer  ::    Je pense qu'elle a réussi à surmonter son deuil.
Ma sur est venue vivre chez moi le temps de son master il y a un petit mois. Elle l'a connait parfaitement puisque avant la mort de mes parents on vivait tous ensemble. Or, elle est plus ou moins réservée avec elle. Du coup elle l' "achète" a coup de saucisse et ça a relativement bien marché. Or un soir, elle est montée sur le canapé-lit où elle dort et a fait pipi dessus à côté elle (?) A savoir qu'à part quand mon boulot me retenait trop longtemps (et c'était légitime pour elle donc j'ai rien dit) elle est très propre. J'ai notamment remarqué qu'elle ne demande plus à sortir.
Ce matin, je me réveille trop tôt à moitié dans les vapes, lui demande si elle veut allez dehors faire pipi(qu'elle connait très bien la signification pourtant) et n'a aucune réaction du tout. Du coup, je me rendors. Même pas une heure après, elle m'a littéralement fait pipi dessus, sur les jambes pour être précise (?!). Ca m'a bien réveillé... ::  et pour le coup je l'ai puni même si je suis pas sure de savoir si j'ai bien fait.
Voilà donc j'aimerai votre opinion comme vous avez tous de vieux chiens.
Dois-je considérer cela comme une forme de sénilité ou un problème avec le fait que ma sur soit là? (Pourtant je veux dire elle l'a connait y'a jamais eu de problème donc pourquoi?)
Ou dois-je chercher ailleurs? au dernier check-up y'a 4 mois y'avait aucun problème santé daprès le véto et de plus, elle sait très bien se retenir.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Murphy est en vacances

----------


## celine.624

> Aidas fêtera ses 14 ans en février. Depuis la mort de Bruce elle a était très apathique, ne jouant plus. Il y a deux mois elle a recommencée a vouloir jouer    Je pense qu'elle a réussi à surmonter son deuil.
> Ma sœur est venue vivre chez moi le temps de son master il y a un petit mois. Elle l'a connait parfaitement puisque avant la mort de mes parents on vivait tous ensemble. Or, elle est plus ou moins réservée avec elle. Du coup elle l' "achète" a coup de saucisse et ça a relativement bien marché. Or un soir, elle est montée sur le canapé-lit où elle dort et a fait pipi dessus à côté elle (?) A savoir qu'à part quand mon boulot me retenait trop longtemps (et c'était légitime pour elle donc j'ai rien dit) elle est très propre. J'ai notamment remarqué qu'elle ne demande plus à sortir.
> Ce matin, je me réveille trop tôt à moitié dans les vapes, lui demande si elle veut allez dehors faire pipi(qu'elle connait très bien la signification pourtant) et n'a aucune réaction du tout. Du coup, je me rendors. Même pas une heure après, elle m'a littéralement fait pipi dessus, sur les jambes pour être précise (?!). Ca m'a bien réveillé... et pour le coup je l'ai puni même si je suis pas sure de savoir si j'ai bien fait.
> Voilà donc j'aimerai votre opinion comme vous avez tous de vieux chiens.
> Dois-je considérer cela comme une forme de sénilité ou un problème avec le fait que ma sœur soit là? (Pourtant je veux dire elle l'a connait y'a jamais eu de problème donc pourquoi?)
> Ou dois-je chercher ailleurs? au dernier check-up y'a 4 mois y'avait aucun problème santé d’après le véto et de plus, elle sait très bien se retenir.


Je checkerai un peu dans les jours à venir, je pense que si ta soeur lui "posait problème" ça serait arrivée dés le départ.  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

C'est dur les vacances de Murphy !  :: 
On a le même orthobed à la maison, autant dire que tout le monde le squatte et personne ne veut dormir ailleurs ... 

Diablo est en forme en ce moment, le froid sec lui fait bien fou. 
Début d'année on ira voir un cardiologue.
Ce soir, il a eu le droit à un soin Reiki, il était content  ::

----------


## malko

Celine. En cas de syncope respiratoire voilà ce que recommande P. MAY

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

C'est l'orthobed prêté par sa mémé, il l'adore. Donc on l'a emmené en vacances, Heïdi à fait le voyage dedans dans le 4x4,elle a kiffé !

----------


## Houitie

Délice a passé plusieurs jours complètement à plat. Elle ne voulait plus sortir. Deux jours chez papy et mamie ou tout le monde lui a donné n'importe quoi à bouffer parce que "elle est tellement fatiguée la pauvre". Ce matin je me dis que j'appelel pour prendre rendez vous chez le véto... j'appelle pour le lapin et oublie de prendre rdv pour elle (je retourne me coucher pour cause de migraine) et au réveil une Délice en pleine forme qui fait sa balade devant moi... on va peut etre continuer à lui donner n'importe quoi à manger.

----------


## Sydolice

RIPS, les vieux chiens ça fait pipi plus souvent, ça rechigne à sortir par temps froid, ça oublie de demander, ça ne se retient plus autant et ... ça n'entend plus quand on leur demande si ils ont envie de sortir ... 
Personnellement, je ne gronde jamais mes animaux âgés lorsqu'il y a des accidents. Qu'ils m'aient donné satisfaction au niveau de la propreté durant leur jeune âge ou non.

----------


## celine.624

> Celine. En cas de syncope respiratoire voilà ce que recommande P. MAY


Ha super merci ! J'avais justement acheté de la menthe poivrée dont je ne savais plus quoi faire après que ma plante verte soit décédée... (pour en éloigner les chats). par contre c'est quoi le point VG26 ?

----------


## malko

Tu as le point dessiné sur la photo. En blanc sur la truffe du chien. Attention par contre cette he est interdite aux chats

----------


## Poupoune 73

Diana 12 ans passés devant et Fléchette 13 ans derrière, sourde et borgne <3 elles sont en pleine forme j'ai beaucoup de chance  ::  9km de balade sur un plateau de moyenne montagne cet après-midi  ::

----------


## celine.624

> Tu as le point dessiné sur la photo. En blanc sur la truffe du chien. Attention par contre cette he est interdite aux chats


Ha pardon je n'avais pas fait attention au point ! Merci !

----------


## del28

> Je ne sais plus, tu avais mis une photo ? 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est fatigant tous ces petits bobos chez nos vieux... Je devais vérifier pour le tea tree justement, Angie a une verrue au dessus du nez qu'elle se frotte de temps en temps. Je peux lui en mettre tu penses ? Comme c'est juste au dessus du nez et entre les yeux je me méfie...
> Sinon pas de vomito depuis hier ! Mais un peu de caca mou fini en diarrhée cette nuit... Et une paupiette qui a toujours la pêche et qui piétinait ce matin car je me levais plus tard que d'habitude (7h15 au lieu de 5h45) et qui attendait ses bicaments dans son pâté de foie !


avec un coton tige ? si elle n'est pas remuante et si la distance avec les yeux est raisonnable, je pense que je tenterais sur une toute petite verrue mais j'ai un Mimi qui ne touche jamais à ses bobos aussi (enfin sauf ses verrues monstrueuses et éclatées sur la patte)
faudrait pas qu'elle se gratte et qu'elle se colle l'HE ou il ne faut pas.

----------


## celine.624

Je vais la laisser tranquille avec ça pour le moment. Angie a refait une syncope dans la nuit du 31 au premier... Je n'avais pas les HE sous la main, elle a mis un peu plus de temps à revenir et s'est uriné sur elle, enfin sur moi vu que je l'avais pris dans les bras et le lit a pris aussi mais c'est le cadet de mes soucis... J'ai ré augmenté le diurétique, j'ai eu la véto au téléphone elle n'est pas très inquiète mais souhaite la voir vendredi pour contrôler comment elle réagit. J'ai posé la question et elle ne pense pas forcément qu'on soit sur une fin de vie mais avec ce genre de pathologies et à partir de l'apparition des symptômes, l'espérance de vie et de deux ans, nous en sommes à un an et 5 mois. On va faire mentir leurs statistiques... Je ne travaille pas pour le moment alors je suis avec elle, je la choie encore plus, on se câline, on profite...

----------


## sylviana

Ma mamie à moi a 14 ans et demi. Pour un chien de 35 kilos environ, c'est pas mal! 
Elle est arrivée à la maison à 8 ans, dans un état sanitaire déplorable. Pour moi, c'était un chien qui ne dépasserait pas les 10 ans; elle faisait
vieux… Immédiatement elle a dû être opérée car elle urinait du sang; elle avait des calculs plein la vessie. Pour moi, déjà, c'était mauvais signe…
Et puis, elle a fait sa petite vie! Elle a repris du poil de la bête… Aujourd'hui, elle a de l'arthrose au niveau de l'arrière-train et du cou, mais rien de très grave. Elle gère sans médicaments. L'appétit est fluctuant; elle demande 20 fois par jour à sortir. Elle perd un peu la boule et est sourde comme un pot! Les balades, c'est plus possible, mais elle a toujours les 1000 m2 du jardin. Bref, c'est une mamie et je l'adore!

----------


## borneo

Un petit truc pour faciliter la vie de ceux qui ont des vieux qui ne peuvent  (ou ne veulent) plus se retenir : des serpillères idéales.

J'ai démarré avec des serpillères ordinaires, puis j'ai mis de vieilles serviettes éponge, des vieux tapis de bain... mais tout ça demande des lavages en machine ou des lavages essorages à la main assez pénibles.

Là, j'ai trouvé des serpillères qui absorbent beaucoup, qui se rincent facilement, qui s'essorent très bien. C'est du synthétique, donc ça sèche dans la journée.


Voilà. Le look n'est pas terrible, mais ça change la vie  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai un copain chien qui a fait la balade du premier jour de ses 18 ans hier  :: 
et mon pote jagger c'est un grand loulou berger, je viens de mesurer ou il m'arrive, il fait 75 cm.
aux dernières PO il m'a un peu promené au refuge (oui parce qu'à cet âge c'est eux qui nous promènent  ::  ), j'étais trop fière d'annoncer son age aux gens à qui il allait dire bonjour

----------


## del28

demain mon Mimichou passe su'l'billard pour ses ratiches.
j'aime pas bien m'enfin je ne serai pas loin, je devrais être présente qd on l'endormira et je file le récupérer dès qu'il ouvrira un oeil

par contre, mon autre angoisse c'est ma ptite Liza qui va être toute seule à la maison toute la journée. je pense que cette séparation ponctuelle va bcp la perturber

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Diablo est sous AINS depuis jeudi soir.

Je sors de chez la véto ostéo qui suit Diablo depuis que je l'ai adopté. 
Le verdict est très négatif, mais ça je le savais et je ne peux m'en prendre qu'à moi même ( elle ne m'a fait aucun reproche, enfin, elle n'en a pas eu besoin, elle a bien compris) : ça faisait depuis juin qu'il n'avait pas vu d'ostéo et je voyais bien que sa santé n'allait pas en améliorant mais j'ai attendu pour l'amener.  :Frown:  J'ai attendu car j'avais beaucoup de déplacement, j'ai attendu parceque financièrement c'est pas la joie (c'est même pire en ce moment mais bon) mais surtout, j'ai attendu parceque j'avais baissé les bras et que j'essayais de me voiler la face parceque les exercices de physio qu'elle m'avait dit de lui faire à la maison lui faisait trop mal  :Frown:  Certains vont peut être me juger et me "pourrir", c'est probablement mérité ... J'en suis pas fière.

Pour en revenir à Diablo il n'a plus dutout de quadriceps à la sa patte opéré (y avait déjà pas grand chose ...), il s'est tellement déporté sur l'autre patte que sa hanche est bien douloureuse. Bien évidement, il compense vachement à l'avant. 
Il vient d'avoir une séance d'ostéo + des aiguilles d'acupuncture. Et lundi il aura sa première séance de laser. Ca devrait l'aider à réutiliser sa patte et donc à se remuscler. Promenade en laisse pour le forcer à bien appuyer.

Pour son coeur : d'après la véto mon premier ressenti de base était le bon : si il est essoufflé c'est parcequ'il a très mal. D'ailleurs, c'est vrai que quand il est sous ains il n'est pas essoufflé.

----------


## celine.624

Ca va aller mieux maintenant... Plein de pensées à Diablo.

----------


## del28

Mimi est au bord de la crise de nerf. plus d'eau à dispo, pas de ptit gateau du soir, il est infernal  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Mimi est au bord de la crise de nerf. plus d'eau à dispo, pas de ptit gateau du soir, il est infernal


Même pas à boire ?

----------


## del28

non. à jeun à jeun au moins 12h avant.

----------


## monloulou

> non. à jeun à jeun au moins 12h avant.


Ah ok, pour Liza prêtez-lui votre pyjama pour la journée  :Smile:

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

fais gaffe del, si tu l'embete de trop il va encore faire l'hippopotame !  ::

----------


## phacélie

Plein de bonnes ondes pour Diablo, Mimi et Liza

----------


## del28

finalement jusqu'ici tout s'est passé dans le calme.
j'ai laissé liza avec une gamelle pleine, elle était en train de peutit déjeuner qd je suis partie (son cerveau a qqes ratés par périodes et on est en plein dedans là. je ne suis pas sure qu'elle ait réalisé qu'on se barrait sans elle)

quand à Mimi, il se posait des questions mais pas de grand stress. il a qd même eu droit à un ptit coktail de bienvenue histoire de le détendre un bon coup en attendant que le bloc soit prêt et il s'est endormi tranquilou dans mes bras mon toudoux  :: 

ça m'interesse les chir. je serais bien restée mais je suis arrivée pile au moment ou une petite stagiaire sortait du bloc blanche comme un cul et pouf elle s'est évanouie à mes pieds la pauvre  ::  du coup j'avais aucune chance de squatter ce matin.

y plus qu'à attendre le coup de fil du docteur

----------


## phacélie

Tout s'est bien passé pour Mimi ?

----------


## lealouboy

> + 1 pour le cardiologue  
> 
> On est retournés chez le véto hier matin car Coyot a toujours cette fichue lésion sur un doigt. C'est très bizarre parce que c'est propre, visuellement ce serait presque "normal", si ce n'est qu'il se lèche et qu'il boîte parfois quand il marche sur les cailloux. 
> On pense éventuellement à un choc sur la griffe, qui paraît légèrement déchaussée ou .... on ne sait pas.
> Le véto a effectué plusieurs prélèvements, j'attends les résultats. 
> 
> On a stoppé les traitements chimiques, on applique du vétramyl (miel) + chaussette (merci Murphy  )  + chaussure en balade.


Les résultats sont parfaits, aucune infection d'aucune sorte sur son doigt. On pense qu'il s'est arraché un morceau de matrice de la griffe car l'ongle prend un angle anormal.

----------


## del28

oui :-)
on lui a retiré 9 dents à mon pauvre titi tout pourri des dents;
Du coup je ne l'ai pas récupéré dans le même état qu'il y a 2 ans mais bon, ayé c'est fini il a bu plusieurs petits coups et il fait un gros dodo sur son lit de ministre. home sweet home  :: 

j'ai bcp attendu en fait pour le récupérer. c'était un peu chiant.
 on s'était dit que je le récupérais à 15h30 mais à l'heure dite l'assistante véto ne le trouvait pas bien réveillé et m'a demande de repasser 

45mn plus tard je repasse, re-attente  et elle finit par  m'expliquer qu'une famille est dans la salle de convalo avec leur chien en toute fin de vie (dans la même pièce que Mimi. donc embêtée de les déranger dans un moment aussi intime). bon moi pas de souci, je lui dit que j'ai tout mon temps et qu'ils peuvent lui dire au revoir tranquillement.

45 mn plus tard, elle revient me demander si je n'ai pas des courses à faire toujours pour la même raison. 
heureusement que mon véto est passé juste à ce moment là, qu'il s'est étonné que je sois encore à l'accueil et qu'il  lui a demandé de faire autrement parce que moi j'aurais pas eu le cur à refuser vu la raison très triste mais bon, j'avais qd même juste envie de récupérer mon chien quoi :: .

bon et puis après ça re-40mn  le temps qu'elle me fasse le dossier de sortie de chir, me donne les médocs, m'explique, que je paye.
(toutes ces petites choses qu'elle aurait pu faire pendant que j'attendais mon chien . )

(je viens de me rendre compte qu'elle ne m'a pas donné le bon nombre d'antibios   ::  )

----------


## monloulou

Super pour Mimi et puis il a eu le temps d'être bien réveillé avant de rentrer à la maison  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

ou comment avoir envie d'etrangler l'ASV ....  t'as de la patience toi !

----------


## del28

ça dépend des circonstances pour la patience. mais oui avec cette ASV je me maitrise bcp. ou j'évite les jours ou elle bosse mais hier, elle était de chir et je ne le savais pas (d'habitude je demande à l'autre ASV si c'est elle qui bosse qd je dois emmener mes loukoums, et si c'est pas elle, je modifie mon rendez vous en conséquence).

pas pragmatique, aucun humour, persuadée que les maitres sont tous des quiches et ne comprennent rien à la santé ou l'état d'esprit de leurs bestioles et clairement pas intuitive avec les animaux. hier pour elle, Mimi n'était pas encore bien réveillé même qd finalement je l'ai récupéré, alors qu'il était ultra stressé tout bêtement. il était seul sans Liza dans un lieu inconnu, entouré d'étrangers, tu parles, bien sur qu'il était complètement hagard, qu'il ne comprenait rien et que c'était l'affolement général. une fois monté dans sa voiture, le stress est retombé d'un seul coup et il a direct quitté son état reptilien.

m'enfin y a qd même de l'amélioration parce qu'avant en plus elle était parfaitement désagréable. là on sent bien que c'est pas sa nature mais qu'elle fait des efforts pour être à peu près aimable avec les gens. cest déjà énorme  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Contente que tu ai récupéré Mimi et que ça se soit bien passé.
Par contre l'ASV  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Contente pour Mimi.

Ici s'ils doivent passer la journée en clinique, ils partent avec leur couette, leur doudou etc... 

Si c'est une plus longue hospitalisation pas souvent prévue (comme Murphy ça dure souvent 48h),on l'installe avec sa couette toute douce et on revient avec son sac d'affaires (plusieurs couettes, ses 3 doudous peluches, ses repas, ses compléments etc...) et si vraiment on n'a pas la couette, il reste avec une de nos fringue le temps qu'on fasse  l'aller retour.
Et les Asv ainsi que ses vetos sont vraiment très présents pour lui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En ce moment, il a froid mon papy, il a la doudoune à la maison le temps que la cheminée réchauffe bien les murs !

----------


## del28

ma clinique est super chouette aussi. bon, y a ce maillon faible et faut faire avec (doivent plus en pouvoir non plus à la clinique, mon véto était plus qu'agacé hier qd il lui a demandé de me rendre mon chien)

hier qd j'arrive, elle me dit qu'il a qqes dents en moins et je lui sors ''ok, vous me les avez gardé ?''...... ''heu non je les ai mises à la poubelle'' .... moi faussement catastrophée / rigolarde ''KEUOUA ? mais comment je fais moi maintenant avec la ptite souris ?'' ..... et très sérieusement elle me répond  ''ah ben ça je ne sais pas hein, c'est pas de ma faute, il faut voir avec le docteur, c'est lui qui m'a dit de les jeter   ::  ''   ::

----------


## May-May

C'est compliqué avec Douchka en ce moment.

Jusqu'ici c'était pas trop mal, avant ses chaleurs elle prenait pas mal de poids, et elle reperdait tout ça pendant ses chaleurs. Mais là, elle est complètement squelettique.
Maintenant je coupe sa viande finement pour bien la mélanger avec le reste (riz / haricots / etc), histoire qu'elle ne mange pas que la viande en laissant le reste, mais même en augmentant la portion elle ne reprend pas. Pourtant je choisis des morceaux bien gras (échine de porc, avec la "couenne" et les sillons de gras).
Mais je suppose que son IRC doit freiner sa prise de poids ? 
En fait, à quel moment je dois m'inquiéter du fait qu'elle soit maigre ? Parce qu'elle mange bien, elle fait toujours son Gros Saumon joyeux, à trottiner, tourner sur elle même, donner la patte, bref elle est pleine de vie. Mais complètement squelettique...
Ou alors l'échine de porc c'est pas assez gras ? C'est horrible, quand les gens me voient passer avec elle je crois qu'ils sont persuadés que je ne la nourris pas, c'est assez horrible comme sensation  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tu as fais faire des analyses sanguines dernièrement ? 

Après, c'est un peu comme chez nous : il y a ceux qui grossissent et ceux qui maigrissent en vieillissant  ::

----------


## Phnix

Tu as essayé la graisse de canard ?

----------


## Houitie

Délice à fête ses 11 ans! 
Samedi on va faire son injection de vitamine b12 car c est la catastrophe niveau digestion... Elle est maigre et perd un peu la boule mais ça va!

----------


## del28

bon anniversaire délice  :: 

(je le trouve plus beau Mimi, avec une dent en sur deux en moins, au niveau incisives inférieures  :: ça lui fait une ptite bouche trop choute  ::  )

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Cet après-midi il a eu le droit à la douche des pattes et du ventre. Il a marché dans le caca avec la patte arrière, et quand je l'ai posé dans la baignoire pour rincer les pattes, il s'est couché avec la patte sous le ventre ..

Donc il a eu droit à une petite toilette plus complète que d'habitude, ça a fait du bien à sa plaque de calcinose du coup  
Il était tout fier d'être tout propre et de sentir bon. 

Et ce soir, j'ai nettoyé la plaque de calcinose qu'il a sur le dos, ça commence à croûter  et perdre des poils... C'est rien  c'est juste esthétique mais ça me fait mal coeur, il va finir par porter un t-shirt s'il en perd trop.

Il a revu la veto lundi, elle l'a trouvé en forme

----------


## May-May

> Tu as fais faire des analyses sanguines dernièrement ? 
> 
> Après, c'est un peu comme chez nous : il y a ceux qui grossissent et ceux qui maigrissent en vieillissant


La dernière PDS date d'il y a moins d'un mois, en dehors de l'IRC, tout va bien, elle est en forme la pauvrette. Ce soir lors de la promenade elle était toute guillerette à trottiner joyeusement   ::  
Mais on sent toutes ses côtes quand on la caresse.
Avant les chaleurs elle reprend du poids, qu'elle reperd pendant et après ses chaleurs. Habituellement elle maigrit pas mal mais elle finit par reprendre. Là ça va faire 1 mois que ses dernières chaleurs sont terminées et elle ne reprend pas...




> Tu as essayé la graisse de canard ?


Ha non, j'avais laissé tombé pour de l'huile de saumon sauvage, c'est pas bête  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Les hormones ça joue énormément dans la perte/prise de poids 

Ivonne en fonction de son cycle pouvait être toute mince (21kg) puis  toute grosse (25)... C'était impressionnant.

Et là depuis la stérilisation, elle stagne à 21kg,et j'ai même eu du mal à lui faire reprendre 500gr... 

Puis ça a du la fatiguer les chaleurs, elle a puisé dans ses réserves. Tu peux compléter avec de la graisse pure, mais vas y mollo, commence par une petite cuillère à café et monte doucement pour ne pas la faire partir en diarrhée

----------


## celine.624

Puisqu'on en parle : il y a une grande différence (à pat le prix  :Big Grin:  ) de qualité entre l'huile de saumon sauvage et l'huile d'anchois / sardines ? Mes trois chiens en ont quotidiennement, pour Angie notamment pour les omega pour son petit coeur...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je préfère donner de l'huile d'Anchois/Sardines car moins de métaux lourds  ::

----------


## celine.624

> Je préfère donner de l'huile d'Anchois/Sardines car moins de métaux lourds


Oui c'est aussi pour ça que j'avais choisi anchois / sardines comme il s'agit de poissons de "début de chaine" mais je vois toujours beaucoup de personnes donner de l'huile de saumon du coup je me pose la question... 

Bon quelques nouvelles d'ici, c'est pas la joie pour Angie... Je vois bien que certains jours l'oedème l'embête vraiment... Pour le moment je réussis à prévenir les syncopes en la prenant rapidement avec moi quand elle tousse trop fort, je lui fais sentir l'he de menthe poivrée également. je ne sais pas si ça sert à quelque chose mais bon... Certains jours sont plus difficiles, parfois c'est la nuit, je ne travaille plus actuellement alors je suis présente et je peux m'en occuper correctement même si je suis fatiguée. 
Je "relativise" grâce à quelques mots d'Amandine, que je remercie, qui m'a simplement dit que j'aurai le temps "après" d'être triste et malheureuse... Alors on profite... 
Angie va en diarrhée ce matin, normal j'imagine comme elle est passée à une ration ménagère, rien de très équilibré mais on n'en est plus là... Je n'ai plus d'argile verte en poudre, la dernière fois c'est l'homme qui est allée en acheter et il m'en a rapporté de la toute prête en pâte. je viens de regarder la compo, c'est écrit argile verte illite et eau. vous pensez que je peux lui en donner ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Courage Céline  :: 

Oui tu peux lui donner de l'argile verte illite sans problème. Illite veut simplement dire qu'elle vient du nord de la France  :: 

Pour l'huile de Saumon, beaucoup prennent cette huile car plus facile à trouver et plus connue

----------


## celine.624

Ha super ! D'habitude je prends en poudre de la monmorillonite et j'avoue que je ne savais pas vraiment ce que ça voulait dire... Bête et disciplinée... 
Merci pour le soutien.

----------


## May-May

La p'tit Paupiette  :: 

Bon je reviens de chez le veto avec Hiduc, il pèse 35 kg ce gros loukoum   ::  Il a presque 7 kilos de trop. Depuis la mort de Lilou il s'est engraissé... Elle le stipulait et le poussait à se dépenser. Là, c'est pas Douchka qui le fait courir   ::  

Sauf qu'il mange des portions correctes, j'ai jamais réussi à le faire maigrir... Y a très peu d'extra, je ne sais pas trop comment le faire perdre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La p'tit Paupiette  :: 

Bon je reviens de chez le veto avec Hiduc, il pèse 35 kg ce gros loukoum   ::  Il a presque 7 kilos de trop. Depuis la mort de Lilou il s'est engraissé... Elle le stipulait et le poussait à se dépenser. Là, c'est pas Douchka qui le fait courir   ::  

Sauf qu'il mange des portions correctes, j'ai jamais réussi à le faire maigrir... Y a très peu d'extra, je ne sais pas trop comment le faire perdre.

----------


## chaoscilliation

L'emmener voir ses cousines reunionaises ! Comme ça ils se dépenseront ensembles ! 
Et je garde Doudouch' au chaud sans problème !

----------


## del28

> Il a presque 7 kilos de trop


ho la vache  :: 
ça me troue parce que qd je vois la misère que me fait mon véto pour 2 ptits kilos de trop ..  
à +7 je fais impasse sur la visite semestrielle pour m'éviter les skuds  :: 

non mais plus sérieusement c'est super important la sveltesse pour la santé de nos petits. j'espère que tu réussiras à le faire mincir un peu.

ici Mimi est déjà totalement remis of course. il est trop mignon pour les soins de ses retraits de verrues (papillomes. ça fait moins dégueu le terme médical). pour la bétadine il est assez pénible/chochotte alors que j'y vais touuut doucement mais quand on passe au bandage, alors là il kiffe  ::  
je lui mets la ptite compresse puis sa bande auto-agrippante et une fois que c'est fini il trace en jetant des ptits coups d'œil à sa papatte  avec un air vachement satisfait   ::  

(d'ailleurs, pour info, les bandes auto-agrippantes qui sont vendues très régulièrement par Lidl sont pas chères et vraiment très bien)

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Vache ouaip 7Kg !! 
Tu as fait tester sa thyroïde ? 


Ici L'ostéo me saoulait pour qu'Heïdi perde du poids, elle était franchement bien avec ses 26kg, je l'ai faite descendre à 24kg, elle revit!! Quasi plus de boiterie, elle trottine légère, c'est un truc de fou !

Bon courage pour le régime

----------


## May-May

Quand j'avais Lilou il tournait à 28/30 kg l'été et montait à 32 l'hiver. Donc là, 35 kilos c'est un peu la claque. Il a pas mal déprimé après la mort de Lilou et j'avoue que je l'ai laissé faire son deuil, il est resté quelques semaines en boule dans le canapé à sortir peniblement pour ses besoins mais pas grand chose de plus.... Alors qu'on faisait de grandes ballades avec Lilou.
Après c'est ma faute je ne l'ai pas bougé, mais de base il a toujours ete rondouillard.

Enfin faut vraiment que je me bouge à fond, je sais que ce n'est pas lui rendre service. Mais je voyais bien qu'il avait pris. Pourtant ça ne l'empêche pas de courir comme une fusée pendant les ballades, c'est pour ça que ça ne m'a pas alerté avant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre non, jamais fait tester sa thyroïde, je ne savais pas que ça se faisait sur les chiens.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

une T4 basse peut expliquer une prise de poids  ::  
Mais s'il bouge, qu'il est joyeux etc... j'pense qu'il a simplement besoin que tu diminues sa bouffe en grugeant avec des haricots verts /courgettes  ::

----------


## Houitie

Moi je suis agacée. J ai emmené Délice pour sa piqûre de vitamine b12... J avais normalement rendez vous hier mais j ai eu un entretien et j ai du décaler. Bilan pas la veto habituelle ...  Je suis tombée sur une petite jeune qui ne l a même pas regardé.  Aucune auscultation
... J ai dit qu elle sentait de plus en plus mauvais et qu elle se lechait sans cesse les pattes avant. Réponse: "bah oui elle est vieille"  elle lui a retourné une patte et remis par terre. Même pas écouté son coeur, vérifier les tumeurs, regarde ses yeux malades.... J emmenais xena en même temps pour la faire découdre et vérifier suite à son pyometre... Elle a juste retiré les fils (enfin j ai fini ce soir hein...) et hop dans la caisse. Même pas une prise de température. J ai passé plus de temps à payer qu a montrer mes animaux.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Moi je suis agacée. J ai emmené Délice pour sa piqûre de vitamine b12... J avais normalement rendez vous hier mais j ai eu un entretien et j ai du décaler. Bilan pas la veto habituelle ...  Je suis tombée sur une petite jeune qui ne l a même pas regardé.  Aucune auscultation
> ... J ai dit qu elle sentait de plus en plus mauvais et qu elle se lechait sans cesse les pattes avant. Réponse: "bah oui elle est vieille"  elle lui a retourné une patte et remis par terre. Même pas écouté son coeur, vérifier les tumeurs, regarde ses yeux malades.... J emmenais xena en même temps pour la faire découdre et vérifier suite à son pyometre... Elle a juste retiré les fils (enfin j ai fini ce soir hein...) et hop dans la caisse. Même pas une prise de température. J ai passé plus de temps à payer qu a montrer mes animaux.


C'est fou ça ... 
Je trouve que maintenant les auscultations des vétos ne sont plus aussi complète qu'avant.
J'ai le souvenir, par le passé, que lorsqu'on venait avec notre Animal il était ausculté du bout de la truffe jusqu'au bout de la queue. 
Aujourd'hui, quand on vient pour un chek up l'Animal est regardé à moitié... J'en ai parlé à plusieurs amies et nous sommes nombreuse à nous être fait la remarque. 

Et quand on vient avec un petit vieux, le moindre symptome est important.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Comment j'aurai même pas payé...

Ici j'ai une veto au top du top. Même si on vient pour juste contrôler un bouton ou retirer des fils, c'est la totale : cœur, poumons, oreilles, pattes, ventre, température, articulations, dents (pour Heïdi surtout vu ses soucis l'an passé) etc... 

Et si je ne viens pas avec l'un ou l'autre, elle demande des nouvelles des absents.

----------


## Houitie

J ai surtout payé l opération de xena... Je crois qu elle n à pas compté la visite d aujourd'hui, on a du payé que l injection. Enfin vu la somme...Elle n était pas à dix minutes hein.

----------


## del28

voilà, j'ai aucun souci à lacher du fric chez le véto, mais faut que le service soit là et que mes titis en aient pour leur argent.

----------


## Azoth

je n'ai plus de sénior, hein, mais petit coucou de mon CRS après la chirurgie de deux entropions à l’hôpital de Nantes, qui est top d'ailleurs!



Courage à tout vos papis mamis, profitez  :: 

La mienne me manque toujours autant  ::

----------


## Zoe

Je n'ai plus de petit vieux non plus ( ma canichette aura 10 ans en mai ) mais je vous lis quand même  ::

----------


## Azoth

ah je viens moins moi, ça me rend un peu triste encore  ::

----------


## del28

dis donc c'est super ce masque pour lui protéger les yeux. il le supporte sans souci ?

----------


## Azoth

oui, du moment qu'il est bien serré! 
c'est mieux que la collerette (puisque sur les yeux, pour une plaie ce n'est pas possible car il peut lécher) qui est vraiment de très grande taille sur les DA et qui l'angoisse énormément et puis ça passe  à peine mes portes! il peut boire et manger avec, la visière devant se lève pour les soins; là on est à J6, je lui retire quand je suis là et je lui met que quand je pars à cause de sa sœur, elle donne des coups de pattes ou de langue facilement. 
Je ne connaissais pas non plus, je trouve ça bien pratique!

----------


## Phnix

C'est top !
Je compatis May-May, Nouk est à +5kg, malgré des rations diminuées et de l'exercice physique...
La T4 est basse mais au dessus des valeurs limites, pour être sûr, on a mesuré la TSH mais elle est bonne, même pas une hypothyroïdie pour expliquer ça  ::  (on mesure aussi la T4 chez les chats, avec l'âge, ils sont sujet à l'hyperthyroïdie)
J'en discutais avec la vétostéo hier, je pense que les chiens de l'Est ont, en plus du manque dans leur jeunesse, un stress alimentaire inscrit dans l'héritage génétique. Ça se voit aussi chez l'humain, les populations africaines immigrées en occident (ainsi que leur descendance née "sur place") ont une prédisposition plus importante à l'obésité.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Première séance de laser aujourd'hui pour Diablo.
J'y retourne mercredi.

On arrête les anti-inflammatoire, on suppose qu'ils sont à l'origine des crises de toux de Diablo : hier il a toussé toute la soirée et bavait comme un Matin naple devant un morceau de Viande.

----------


## del28

surtout que l'hypothyroidie ne provoque pas forcément de prise de poids. en tout cas pas chez mon chien.

chez moi y a pas de mystère. quand mimi grossit, c'est qu'il mange trop (que ce soit sa gamelle ou les ptits à côté) et c'est souvent en hiver
j'ai peut être de la chance mais je n'ai pas de souci à le faire mincir

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Mirtille, l'anti inflammatoire peut provoquer des remontées acides, qui brûlent la gorge/œsophage et font tousser.

Heïdi c'est comme ça que je sais qu'elle a un soucis de remontées acides (souvent quand elle a des antibiotiques ou AI ) elle reçoit donc du phosphalugel 30min après la prise de medocs

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Mirtille, l'anti inflammatoire peut provoquer des remontées acides, qui brûlent la gorge/œsophage et font tousser.


C'est exactement ce que m'a dit la véto  :: 
Ducoup je lui donne un pansement gastrique.

----------


## May-May

> surtout que l'hypothyroidie ne provoque pas forcément de prise de poids. en tout cas pas chez mon chien.
> 
> chez moi y a pas de mystère. quand mimi grossit, c'est qu'il mange trop (que ce soit sa gamelle ou les ptits à côté) et c'est souvent en hiver
> *j'ai peut être de la chance mais je n'ai pas de souci à le faire mincir*


Quand Lilou prenait du poids, elle reperdait très vite, sans trop de problèmes. Hiduc a tout été grassouillet, sans forcément être au point où il en est maintenant et franchement, quand j'ai mis le Singe au régime, elle avait énormément perdu, Hiduc recevait le même traitement et ça n'a pas bougé...
Manifestement il a le même genre de morphologie que moi  ::

----------


## celine.624

Les chiens sont comme nous, certains peuvent manger "ce qu'ils veulent" sans grossir et d'autres pas... Gaya et Bulma ont exactement la même dose de nourriture et "à côté", elles font exactement les mêmes balades, elles ont la même vie. Gaya est plus grande que Bubu pourtant elle est plus grasse... Bulma pèse 17 kgs et Gaya 22... Bubu est toute musclée, Gaya toute grasse.  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Bin je suis super contente du laser ! 
Hier Diablo a été super bien toute la journée : il n'a pas soufflé une seule fois, il ne bavait pas et n'a pas toussé non plus. 
Son sommeil lui aussi était beaucoup plus serein.

On y retourne demain matin.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Au début c'est bien de faire 2 à 3 séances par semaine pour aller calmer l'inflammation. Ensuite 1 ou 2 en entretien le temps de la mauvaise saison.



Ici la calcinose gagne du terrain doucement, mais on fait au max pour que ça ne soit pas douloureux. La toilette rapide quotidienne (désinfection et pommade hydratante cicatrisante) et tous les 3 jours la grosse toilette au cyteal ou betadine skrub sur les plaques pour virer les croûtes pas belles.
Ça va papy apprécie, surtout qu'après on sèche le zizi devant le poêle loool





La plus moche plaque qui guérit plutôt bien si elle ne disparaîtra jamais

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Il profite bien des soins, ils aiment quand on prend soins d'eux  :: 

Deuxième séance de laser ce matin pour Diablo  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Il profite bien des soins, ils aiment quand on prend soins d'eux 
> 
> Deuxième séance de laser ce matin pour Diablo


Mirtille, je suis curieuse, comment se passe la séance de laser, sur quel partie est-il appliqué (nerf muscle...)  :Smile:

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Alors, pour Diablo c'est à 10 points d'accu autour de l'articulation coxo-fémorale. 
Ensuite, c'est mis en mode "massage" et on passe sur tout le quadriceps.

----------


## monloulou

Merci pour l'explication ! Diablo doit apprécier ces séances  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

> Il profite bien des soins, ils aiment quand on prend soins d'eux 
> 
> Deuxième séance de laser ce matin pour Diablo


Il adore ça <3

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs a des fuites urinaires donc mon chéri a emmené les 2 chiens chez le véto aujourd'hui : 

Daïs a eu :
* un bilan sanguin : tout est normal ( reins, pancreas etc...)
* une écho : pas de dépôt dans sa vessie
* un bilan des yeux : pas de problème de rétine
Incontinence mécanique : je m'en doutais car elle a déjà eu mais je toujours vérifier au cas où ce serait infectieux. Traitement propalin classique, 10/15 jours et ça ira très bien. 
Elle finira incontinente, on le sait, on passera à l'incurin lorsque le propalin ne conviendra plus. 

Coyot Boy : 
* bilan rétinien : un léger voile mais normal à 11 ans et demi
* sa griffe va mieux, il a un complément alimentaire à prendre pour renforcer, à base de kératine je crois ( j'suis pas encore rentrée chez moi depuis ce matin)
* il a eu ses vaccins (version light)
* bon état général 

D'après le véto, ils sont en très bonne santé et en bonne forme même si des petits problèmes de petits vieux apparaissent doucement  :Smile:

----------


## malko

Pour l'incontinence essayé déjà l'ostéopathe et causticum en homeo. Ici c'est radical sur les filles qui ont des fuites depuis des années  (le propalin leur provoque à toutes les deux de l'oedème pulmonaire ).

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Causticum aussi pour Heïdi !

----------


## malko

Heidi elle copite sur nous  ::

----------


## lealouboy

oui elle a vu l'ostéopathe  ::  
ça se donne comment le causticum ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Granules homéopathiques

----------


## lealouboy

> Granules homéopathiques


Quel dosage ? Fréquence ?

----------


## malko

https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...chez-le-chien/  :: 

J'ai fais les 5 jours ça a été radical. Ensuite je donne au besoin : quand elles sont très fatiguées ça ne rate jamais ou alors quand il y a des fuites "non prévues", je redonne 5 jours.

----------


## dogeorge

ma boxette âgée a des fois qq soucis de ce genre
je traite avec
Dans tous les cas
Causticum 9Ch 5 granules par soir pendant 2 mois puis un soir sur deux pendant deux mois puis espacer les prises . Tout ça pour stimuler les sphincters. 
Pour les femelles stérilises :
Follicullinum 5ch 1 dose chaque semaine pendant 6 mois
Sepia7 ch 1 dose chaque semaine pendant 8 semaines


et dans le bouquin ils disent de donner pour les animaux âgés 
Baryta carbonica 5ch 5 granules par soir pendant 3 mois puis espacer 1 soir sur 2,puis 1 soir sur 3

je l'ai fait 2 fois a plus de 2 ans d'intervalle et depuis nickel

----------


## Houitie

Et pour l incontinence fécale ça marche aussi? Ça fait plusieurs fois que Délice lâche quelques cadeaux en marchant. Je voudrais prendre ça au sérieux avant que ce soit quotidien.

----------


## del28

ma lizouille aussi me lache des ptits cacas deci delà, en même temps que le début de l'incontinence urinaire d'ailleurs

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Il a un truc qui le dérange dans l'oreille, il secoue la tête. J'ai nettoyé mais il ne veut pas que je fasse plus loin.

Lundi veto quoi...

----------


## May-May

Hier on a emmené Doudouch' chez le véto pour son problème d'épilepsie. On a fait une PDS complète, hormis les reins, tout est OK.
Finalement j'ai décidé de ne pas la mettre sous traitement pour l'épilepsie, vu qu'elle a fait deux crises, une mardi et une mercredi, et qu'elle n'en a pas refait depuis.
Si jamais ça recommence, j'ai juste a passer chercher le traitement.

Par contre, en sortant de chez le véto, on est allé la promener. On rentre à la maison, tout va bien.

On devait sortir dans l'après midi, on s'est rendu compte qu'elle boitait (rien chez le veto ni pendant la promenade).
Là ce matin elle boite encore. Elle monte les escaliers, sur le canapé, donc manifesrement ça ne la gêne pas (enfin si vu qu'elle boite, mais vous comprenez ce que je veux dire   :: )
Pas de douleur au toucher non plus.

Je peux la soulager avec quoi ? 
Demain je rappellerai le véto si ce n'est pas passé.

----------


## Houitie

Tu peux lui mettre des bouillottes à l endroit où elle a mal. Après je masse avec de la teinture mère d arnica ou une huile essentielle dont j ai zappé le nom à l instant... Et seulement après ça pendant 24 à 48h on appelle le veto parce que j ai des comédiennes qui me font faire des allers retour bien souvent pour rien. (sauf si elles ne posent plus la patte bien sûr).  Sinon elles ont des cures de curcuma ou cbd mais avec l insuffisance rénale je ne sais pas si c est compatible !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

+1 pour la bouillotte chaude (ici on en a une made home aux noyaux de cerise).
Sinon, il y a le complexe de gemmothérapie artigem qui est vraiment efficace et très économique.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Cbd aucun soucis avec l'IR

----------


## celine.624

Bonsoir ici... Je ne sais quels mots utiliser... Mais j'ai du laisser partir Angie ce matin. Hier elle refusait de manger et ce matin même la mousse de foie avec les médicaments elle n'en voulait plus... Elle semblait avoir mal et la véto l'a confirmé ce matin. Le ventre tendu et les diarrhées (une fois sur deux) ont fait suspecté des tumeurs... Ce qui a été confirmé avec une échographie : tumeur sur le foie. Elle a cependant gagné son combat contre son insuffisance et son oedème, la véto n'a jamais aussi bien entendu son coeur et elle disait qu'avec ce traitement elle n'entendait plus d'oedème... Il a fallu que le crabe s'en mêle... 
Voilà désolée de ne pouvoir dire autre chose que ce diagnostic, j'ai le coeur en miettes...

----------


## dogeorge

Oh Celine de tout cœur avec toi

----------


## monloulou

Sincèrement désolée Céline, plein de courage  ::

----------


## phacélie

Salut à ta petite Angie  :: , celine  ::

----------


## lili2000

Courage Céline

----------


## del28

plein de courage céline  ::

----------


## superdogs

Mince Céline..  :: 
Beaucoup de courage à toi

----------


## Naloune

Oh  ::  plein de courage Céline.
Vous êtes super canons toutes les deux sur cette photo.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Courage Céline, nous pensons fort à toi

----------


## lealouboy

Courage Céline  ::  Je suis désolée pour Angie  ::  


L'ami Coyot Boy me fait tourner en bourrique ces derniers jours, il chipote de nouveau sur sa gamelle. 
Ce qui est curieux, c'est que c'est toujours avec moi et qu'avec N., il mange toujours tout comme un goulu. 
Il a vu le vétérinaire vendredi dernier et il l'a trouvé en excellente santé. 
J'ai l'impression qu'il fait un peu de "caprice" avec moi, parce que souvent, s'il ne veut pas manger, je rajoute un truc dans sa gamelle (pâtée ou autre). En parallèle, ça m'inquiète parce que c'est quand même un morfale à la base. 
Mais bon, il mange tout quand c'est N. et pour réclamer à table, là, y a du monde quand même  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici je me suis foirée sur une plaque de calcinose que j'ai mal "diagnostiquée", elle a fait en fait un amas de poils dans une croûte. Quand je me suis rendue compte de la chose, c'était hyper dégueulasse sous les poils (photos 1 en spolier), mais il a semblé soulagé de suite, et l'évolution est vraiment belle et impressionnante !
Il a eu du laser sur la plaie hier, on y retourne jeudi  et je vais demander à lui en faire sur le dos et sur la plaque du ventre.



Spoiler:  



 
  découverte de la chose, taille de poils , nettoyage, faire saigner, désinfecter, pose de pommade 


4h plus tard


Hier retour du veto, tonte large pour y voir mieux


Ce soir pendant le soin 






Et sinon, il a été déçu du peu de neige

----------


## celine.624

Merci...

----------


## naboule

désolée Céline
plein de courage  ::

----------


## lealouboy

C'est très propre et sec la plaie de Fifouille. 
Je lui souhaite un bon rétablissement  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

courage Céline

----------


## May-May

J'ai fait rentrer 28kg de viande (commandée sur un site spécialisé BARF), Douchka n'en veut pas. 
Elle devient de plus en plus difficile (on a écarté tout souci médical, en dehors de ceux qu'on connaît déjà). Elle a faim mais elle refuse de manger sa ration ménagère. 
J'l'adore mais quand elle fait ça, j'en ferais bien des moufles  ::

----------


## Phnix

Anouk refusait pas mal de trucs quand je commandais sur des sites spécialisés BARF  ::

----------


## celine.624

> J'ai fait rentrer 28kg de viande (commandée sur un site spécialisé BARF), Douchka n'en veut pas. 
> Elle devient de plus en plus difficile (on a écarté tout souci médical, en dehors de ceux qu'on connaît déjà). Elle a faim mais elle refuse de manger sa ration ménagère. 
> J'l'adore mais quand elle fait ça, j'en ferais bien des moufles


Elle mange autre chose ? Ou rien du tout ? 

Merci pour vos mots de soutien, j'essaye d'aller de l'avant, surtout que Boolvaïe ne réagit pas très bien à ce départ... 
Je voulais savoir pour ceux qui donnent de l'harpagophytum à leur chien, pensez vous qu'on puisse le coupler au curcuma ? Si oui je donne une demie dose de chaque ? Je dois recommander du curcuma pour mes chiens et j'aimerai bien le coupler avec autre chose car ça commence à être compliqué ces problèmes de papattes, j'imagine que le temps n'aide pas... Merci.

----------


## May-May

Ça vaut pour par mal de trucs, elle est ultra difficile, et le moindre tout petit mini truc qui va lui déplaire, c'est no way, grève de la faim plutôt que de manger ce truc douteux...

----------


## celine.624

En tout cas ta photo m'a fait sourire ce matin... Avec ses gros yeux tout ronds...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

C'est quoi qu'elle refuse comme viande ?

Ici Murphy ne mangera jamais un morceau de gibier, c'est trop fort en goût

----------


## malko

> Elle mange autre chose ? Ou rien du tout ? 
> 
> Merci pour vos mots de soutien, j'essaye d'aller de l'avant, surtout que Boolvaïe ne réagit pas très bien à ce départ... 
> Je voulais savoir pour ceux qui donnent de l'harpagophytum à leur chien, pensez vous qu'on puisse le coupler au curcuma ? Si oui je donne une demie dose de chaque ? Je dois recommander du curcuma pour mes chiens et j'aimerai bien le coupler avec autre chose car ça commence à être compliqué ces problèmes de papattes, j'imagine que le temps n'aide pas... Merci.


Non harpago et curcuma ne se donnent pas ensembles car ils ont tous les deux des vertues anti coagulantes

En revanche tu peux donner boswelia ou artigem en complément du curcuma

----------


## celine.624

> Non harpago et curcuma ne se donnent pas ensembles car ils ont tous les deux des vertues anti coagulantes
> 
> En revanche tu peux donner boswelia ou artigem en complément du curcuma


Merci  ::

----------


## May-May

Poulet fermier, boeuf et abats.

Hiduc est en principe difficile, il dévore sa gamelle. Et le souci c'est que d'un jour à l'autre, ce qu'elle ne mange pas, elle va le manger, et inversement.
Une vraie casse pied   ::

----------


## May-May

Découverte chelou sur Doucha, épisode 35269539.

Elle a une boule sur la patte arrière, à côté du petit orteil. Assez grosse. C'est dur, et ce n'est pas sensible (je peux tripoter, appuyer, elle ne réagit pas). Ça n'entrave en rien ses déplacements non plus.
C'est encore un truc chelou de vieux ou je dois m'en inquiéter ?

----------


## borneo

Ça ne sert pas à grand-chose de s'inquiéter....

Il faut vivre chaque jour comme si c'était le dernier.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Oui et laisser crever la chienne d'une septicémie si c'est un abcès.


Y avait longtemps tiens.. 
Heureusement que je ne suis pas ton raisonnement Bornéo  j'aurai fait tuer mon chien il y a plus de 2 ans avec tes façons de faire.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Ça peut être un simple'nodule de peau comme'une tumeur ou un absces

Tu ne lavais pas remarqué avant ou tu es sûre que ça vient d.apparaître  ?

----------


## May-May

J'ai fait tourner la photo sur FB, on me conseille vivement d'aller chez le véto. Je vais y aller samedi matin, comme toutes les semaines  :: 

Honnêtement j'avais pas fait gaffe (et je me sens nulle en fait, d'avoir raté ça...). Comme j'essaie de gérer d'autres trucs avec elle, c'est un peu passé à la trappe.

Après, je sais bien qu'elle est plus sur la fin que sur le début, MAIS si je peux lui apporter un confort de vie jusqu'au jour où elle aura décidé de tout arrêter, ma foi, je le ferais. C'était l'objectif en même temps.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Tu dois pas culpabiliser c'est jamais simple et on ne peut pas les photographier intégralement chaque jour

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Bin oui tu peux pas t'en vouloir, on ne peut pas tout voir, surtout des choses aussi minimes.
Et qui sait, peut etre que le véto te rassurera et te dira que ce n'est pas grand chose  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Je suis passée à côté de la plaque dégueu de calcinose de Murphy, alors qu'il a 3 toilettes complètes par semaines, une désinfection des plaques tous les jours... Parfois on passe à côté malgré la meilleure volonté du monde.  
Ce n'est pas parce que la fin est plus proche que le début, qu'on ne doit pas leur apporter un max de confort, bien au contraire!!! et tu as raison d'aller consulter, même si on sait qu'à son âge on ne tentera plus de chirurgie etc, il est bien de savoir où on va et comment palier à d'éventuelles douleurs. 


Si j'avais écouter les grandes dames qui savent tout sur les vieux animaux(résumons: les gaver d'anti inflammatoires contre les douleurs et d'anti dépresseurs s'ils chouinent, sans chercher les causes réelles des soucis, qui trouvent qu'une écho est un acte invasif pour un chien âgé...) , mon vieux ne serait plus là depuis 2 ans... Alors pareil, on est plus proche de la fin que du début, mais bon sang 2 ans dans la vie d'un chien, c'est ÉNORME

----------


## del28

Mimi a perdu la voix. bon moi franchement, ça m'arrange, qd il aboit c'est de toutes ses forces et pfff c'est vraiment bruyant.
à voir si ça dure sur qqes jours.
sinon je le trouve vraiment gai comme un pinson en ce moment.

quand à Liza ''je perds la boule'..... 
hier soir elle s'est baffrée de bouffe de chat, (elle m'a eu, elle est passée en douce ds la cuisine alors qu'elle avait déjà bien mangé avant) elle a eu mal au bidou, elle a pleuré un moment, j'étais en panique (jusqu'à ce qu'elle vomisse et qu'elle se couche tranquillement mais elle a mis du temps à évacuer le trop plein)
ce matin on revient de la balade, elle était détachée, tout allait bien et au moment ou je lui fais signe de rentrer dans la cour, à la place elle s'est tirée en mode affolement général ''qui êtes vous Madame'' ''pourquoi me pourchassez vous de la sorte?'' … etc …
elle me fait peur régulièrement comme ça. elle file super vite. j'ai du mal à la garder définitivement en laisse parce qu'elle déteste ça et que j'ai envie qu'elle soit heureuse pendant nos micro balades.

----------


## Naloune

Pour Slam j'ai opté pour une laisse enrouleur et bin c'est vachement bien, il fait un peu la tronche parce que c'est pas pareil que détaché mais je le lâche quand vraiment j'ai une bonne visibilité et que je le sens bien. ça lui laisse un peu d'allonge et il peut sniffé à droite à gauche un peu comme il veut.

----------


## borneo

Je viens d'apprendre que l'un de mes vieux a un cancer qui va probablement donner des métastases, ou qui en a déjà donné. La tumeur a été retirée et analysée à l'école vétérinaire de Nantes. 
Le bilan dit que tout a été retiré, mais que la récidive est probable, à d'autres endroits. Ils préconisent de "confronter impérativement avec des bilans d'extension complets réguliers, locaux, nœuds lymphatiques de drainage, radiographies pulmonaires"

Eh bien non, je ne le ferai pas, car ça ne servira à rien d'autre que de le terroriser davantage. Là, après une hospitalisation, de nombreuses consultations, et des semaines de médicaments et de soins, il n'en peut plus, et moi non plus. Je veux qu'il retrouve sa joie de vivre et qu'on vive chaque jour comme si c'était le dernier.

Mon véto est du même avis. Courir les écoles vétérinaires et les traitements ne ferait que le faire souffrir davantage.

C'est mon avis perso, chacun a le droit d'avoir le sien.

----------


## del28

là pour le moment j'ai les longes fines (que j'attache entre elles. du coup ça fait accouple qd j'ai besoin et un peu plus long pour l'un ou l'autre si j'en détache un seul). mais bon, elles sont lourdes qd même pour ma poids plume.
je vais voir une ptite laisse à enrouleur pour elle du coup oui.

sinon, aménagement de cette semaine : elle se vautre 3 fois sur 4 qd elle veut monter sur un des fauteuils (elle ne le vit pas très bien, reste par terre et me regarde en mode ''aide moi  :: '' ). et elle apprécie de changer très souvent de place
qu'à cela ne tienne, j'ai rapproché les trois fauteuils et du coup elle saute de l'un à l'autre. ça lui fait un ptit parcours du combattant  :Smile:

----------


## Poska

borneo le soucis est de prendre un cas spécifique pour en faire une généralité.
Je suis désolée pour ton loulou et je ferais pareil je pense. Pour autant je ne vais pas dire à un autre proprio de vieux toutou de "vivre comme si c'était son dernier jour" au moindre soucis, ça n'a aucun sens...

J'ai en charge une mémère de 9 ans à peine, en fin de vie à cause d'une saleté de cancer. On a trouvé la masse lors d'une échographie. On sait que c'est difficilement opérable, et que c'est un cancer généralement très agressif, qui a sûrement déjà métastasé de partout.
On a pris la décision, dans son cas précis, de ne même pas aller vérifier si les métastases sont présentes ou non, et de ne pas prendre le risque d'opérer, pour diverses raisons spécifiques à elle.
Dans son cas, oui, ça fait 6 semaines qu'on vit comme si c'était son dernier jour, c'est d'ailleurs un miracle qu'elle soit encore là.
Mais si demain, quelqu'un trouve la même tumeur chez son chien, je ne me permettrais pas de lui dire quoi faire... ce sera avec ses vétos d'en discuter, selon le cas précis de son chien.
Mon ancienne véto m'a dit avoir opéré son chien du même cancer, et qu'il est toujours là 6 ans plus tard, comme quoi... mais elle n'a pas les détails de "ma" chienne, et je n'ai pas les détails de son chien, ce sont 2 cas différents, qui ont pu être traités différemment.

Voilà, bref, 6 semaines depuis le diagnostic, on nous avait annoncé 2 semaines max, c'est une vraie warrior ma mémère  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Lundi matin : vomissements, 39 de température (il est à 37 normalement  , chipotage de gamelle => appel veto, on arrive de suite (ça va très vite avec Murphy)

En arrivant  on discute, et on conclue que son état est du au fait qu'on ait baissé la cortisone de 2mg/jour...

Injections de cortisone ,antibio (pour 72h) et anti vomitif, et on repart.
Il a mangé en rentrant  puis dormi, dormi, dormi. 
Pareil le mardi il était épuisé. 
Depuis hier matin il est revenu comme avant !! 
Comme quoi  déclenché le plan grande urgence pour un vomi et de la température, ça fonctionne avec papy !!

----------


## lealouboy

Coyot Boy chipote toujours sur ses gamelles, c'est pas régulier et je ne comprends pas pourquoi. 
Il a vu le véto, il va bien, il n'a pas perdu de poids, est joyeux en promenade, m'accueille avec ses jouets etc... 

J'ai l'impression qu'il a un peu grossi (on sort un peu moins vu le temps et nos emplois du temps) mais N. n'a pas pensé à le peser chez le véto ( il n'a pas maigri c'est sûr). Si ça se trouve, il a seulement moins faim  ::  

Pour réclamer à table, y a toujours du monde par contre  ::  Il chipote sur ses croquettes à watts mille dollars mais il est capable de monter sur mes genoux pour avoir un bout de pain sec sans gluten  ::  

Il a 11 ans et demi et évidemment, dès que que quelque chose, même minime, va de travers, je suis super inquiète ...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Et si tu lui faisais faire un bilan sanguin?

----------


## lealouboy

> Et si tu lui faisais faire un bilan sanguin?


il en a eu 3 ces 6 derniers mois ( pré op, post op et vérification, reins, foie etc... tout était parfait ) donc le véto n'a pas jugé utile de lui refaire. 
Tu penses qu'il faut refaire quand même ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Si tu t'inquiètes fais en une, au pire ça coûte des sous, et tu es rassurée  ::

----------


## May-May

J'ai le même problème avec Douchka.
Soit elle se laisse crever de faim parce qu'elle refuse sa gamelle (pourtant, je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'elle refuse...), soit je la nourris avec des trucs qui vont lui flinguer encore plus les reins.
En gros pour qu'elle mange avec plaisir je devrais la nourrir de pommes Granny et de Dentastix, c'est moyen comme repas  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Murphy est sorti de son hépatite avec des pizzas jambon/fromage et de la brioche !!

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Et ensuite c'était steak haché façon bouchere cuisson saignante avec de l'emmental fondu...

----------


## Jade01

> là pour le moment j'ai les longes fines (que j'attache entre elles. du coup ça fait accouple qd j'ai besoin et un peu plus long pour l'un ou l'autre si j'en détache un seul). mais bon, elles sont lourdes qd même pour ma poids plume.
> je vais voir une ptite laisse à enrouleur pour elle du coup oui.
> 
> sinon, aménagement de cette semaine : elle se vautre 3 fois sur 4 qd elle veut monter sur un des fauteuils (elle ne le vit pas très bien, reste par terre et me regarde en mode ''aide moi '' ). et elle apprécie de changer très souvent de place
> qu'à cela ne tienne, j'ai rapproché les trois fauteuils et du coup elle saute de l'un à l'autre. ça lui fait un ptit parcours du combattant


J'ai acheté un ptit truc à 3 marches (en moumoute on garde la classe  :: ) pour mon Diego pour que le fait de sauter sur le canapé lui soit moins pénible.  Bon les 3 premiers jours il l'a soigneusement évité (faut pas abimer les affaires à Moman  :: ) mais maintenant il l'utilise bien. Il commence même à l'utiliser pour descendre, tout tranquillement .

----------


## Sydolice

Oh la chouette idée, la moumoute sur les escaliers ... C'est joli en plus. Mais chez moi, ça ne resterait pas blanc, ça c'est sûr.
Armandine, quand on demande une prise de sang, on n'en ressort pas forcément rassuré. Il m'est arrivé de encore plus redouter les résultats d'analyses que de constater les symptômes. Une fois que le diagnostique est tombé, si il est rédhibitoire, c'est la descente aux enfers qui commence. 
Sinon, j'aime bien vos idées de repas.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Si une pathologie doit se déclarer autant le savoir et agir en conséquence  :: 

C'est au cours d'un contrôle  qu'on a découvert que le foie de Murphy n'était pas top, et qu'on a pu prendre les choses en main avant le drame

----------


## borneo

Quand mon chien a remarché après sa hernie discale, je lui ai fabriqué une rampe formant escalier à longues marches avec des plaques de polystyrène recouvertes de tissu, et tenant entre elles par des velcros. Il ne pouvait plus du tout sauter, et un escalier était trop raide pour lui.

----------


## celine.624

> Oh la chouette idée, la moumoute sur les escaliers ... C'est joli en plus. *Mais chez moi, ça ne resterait pas blanc, ça c'est sûr.*
> Armandine, quand on demande une prise de sang, on n'en ressort pas forcément rassuré. Il m'est arrivé de encore plus redouter les résultats d'analyses que de constater les symptômes. Une fois que le diagnostique est tombé, si il est rédhibitoire, c'est la descente aux enfers qui commence. 
> Sinon, j'aime bien vos idées de repas.


J'avais fait des marches pour Angie avec de simples palettes. Un quart environ posée sur une demie palette et pour éviter qu'elle se coince les pattes entre les lattes, j'en ai cloué d'autres entre deux + je les recouvrais avec une de leur couverture / plaid / etc... C'était pour monter sur le lit donc j'avais un peu plus de place que près d'un canapé. Elle nous demandait à monter sur le canapé vers la fin... J'ai eu la chance d'être hyper présente pour elle.

----------


## Houitie

J ai un petit souci avec Délice. Ça fait plusieurs fois qu en rentrant du boulot je la retrouvait avec du vomi sur elle et dans les paniers (ou sur le lit). Comme il lui arrive de se recoucher dans le panier ou elle avait vomi je n étais pas inquiète....Sauf qu hier soir je l ai vu faire. Elle dormait et ronflait fort (comme d'habitude) et elle S est mis à vomir en dormant...c est passé dans son nez et elle a suffoque un moment. Du coup je suis inquiète si ça arrive en mon absence et qu elle S étouffe ... 
Veto prévenu bien sûr mais Délice vomi hélas souvent...de la bile ou autre  Elle a eu quantité de traitement sans succès....

----------


## del28

> J'ai acheté un ptit truc à 3 marches (en moumoute on garde la classe ) pour mon Diego pour que le fait de sauter sur le canapé lui soit moins pénible.  Bon les 3 premiers jours il l'a soigneusement évité (faut pas abimer les affaires à Moman ) mais maintenant il l'utilise bien. Il commence même à l'utiliser pour descendre, tout


oh ça m'interesse. tu as acheté ça ou ?

----------


## borneo

> J ai un petit souci avec Délice. Ça fait plusieurs fois qu en rentrant du boulot je la retrouvait avec du vomi sur elle et dans les paniers (ou sur le lit). Comme il lui arrive de se recoucher dans le panier ou elle avait vomi je n étais pas inquiète....Sauf qu hier soir je l ai vu faire. Elle dormait et ronflait fort (comme d'habitude) et elle S est mis à vomir en dormant...c est passé dans son nez et elle a suffoque un moment. Du coup je suis inquiète si ça arrive en mon absence et qu elle S étouffe ... 
> Veto prévenu bien sûr mais Délice vomi hélas souvent...de la bile ou autre  Elle a eu quantité de traitement sans succès....


Et la nourrir seulement quand tu peux être là dans les heures qui suivent, le soir, par exemple ?

----------


## Houitie

Elle mange matin et soir car si son estomac reste vide elle vomi de la bile. Hier elle a mangé à 18h et a vomi à 22h30...

----------


## monloulou

> Elle mange matin et soir car si son estomac reste vide elle vomi de la bile. Hier elle a mangé à 18h et a vomi à 22h30...


Delice a peut-être des nausées ? un pansement gastrique en attendant de voir le véto ?

----------


## lealouboy

> Si une pathologie doit se déclarer autant le savoir et agir en conséquence 
> 
> C'est au cours d'un contrôle  qu'on a découvert que le foie de Murphy n'était pas top, et qu'on a pu prendre les choses en main avant le drame


J'ai appelé le véto qui estime qu'il n'est pas utile de refaire une PDS à Coyot Boy pour l'instant. Il a repris son historique et il est vrai qu'il a eu plusieurs épisodes de ce genre (tout au long de sa vie) sans que jamais un paramètre sanguin ne soit perturbé. 

Comme N. est blessé, il n'a pas pu faire la promenade du soir hier donc je l'ai faite en rentrant du taf, au retour, il a dévoré sa gamelle. 
J'ai un doute sur l'origine de ces bouderies : Coyot Boy a toujours détesté tous les changements de "vie", il est très ritualisé. 
N. a repris le boulot et ça a amené beaucoup de changements : 
* ils sont seuls plus souvent et plus longtemps
* on a été obligés de changer l'heure des promenades ( les jours où N. bosse, je les promène le midi pour profiter de la lumière du jour)
* ils ont toujours mangé juste après les promenades mais on a changé l'heure de la 2e promenade en conservant l'heure du repas
* pas mal de changements de nourriture aussi depuis le problème avec les Gosbi
* et pour couronner le tout, Daïs le tyranise un peu quand je rentre ( elle aussi vit les changements, même si elle y est moins réactive), elle l'empêche d'approcher de la baie vitrée quand je rentre du boulot et elle l'a même pincé une fois à l'oreille  ::  Et Coyot, gueuler à la baie vitrée, c'est sa passion quoi. 

Je sais, par exemple, que si j'ai le malheur de me lever un peu plus tard le week-end, il est décalé et il boude sa gamelle (depuis toujours car l'heure c'est l'heure et après, c'est trop tard et il faut ajouter des petits jambons/de la pâtée/du fromage râpé pour qu'il daigne manger  :: ). 

Le véto m'a rappelé qu'à chaque épisode, je l'ai appelé et j'ai manifesté beaucoup d'inquiètude  :: , et qu'à priori, c'est plutôt dans ses habitudes au Coco  ::  
Ma mère me confirme aussi que lorsqu'elle le garde, il chipote s'il ne sort pas à l'heure, qu'elle ruse en ajoutant une sortie et en gagatisant au retour (pour rétablir un peu son rituel).

Je reste néanmoins très vigilante au moindre symtpôme et il aura quand même un bilan lors de notre prochaine visite ( on y va souvent). 
Il est vraiment en forme, son comportement est normal ( il aboie beaucoup, il quémande à table, il court en balade)

----------


## May-May

On était chez le véto ce matin. J'avais une listé longue comme le bras de trucs à lui demander. La masse à la patte est peut être cancéreuse, c'est possible que les tumeurs mammaires aient métastasé. Selon le véto, ça ne ressemble pas à ça, donc c'est peut être un cancer totalement independant. Le seul moyen de le savoir c'est de faire une anesthésie générale et de retirer la masse pour la faire analyser, ce qu'on ne fera pas... Tant que la boule ne la fait pas souffrir et qu'elle n'y touche pas, le véto préconise de laisser comme ça, voire de passer une crème à la cortisone vu que c'est un endroit qui traîne dans la "saleté" (étant donné que c'est à côté des orteils sur la patte arrière), et que c'est un endroit qui bouge pas mal.
Les boules dans la bouches ne seraient que des verrues, mais ça peut être aussi plus inquiétant, mais même chose, il faut analyser pour en être sûr et donc anesthésier.
Elle avait le nez pris hier (de base, vu la morphologie c'est pas toujours simple pour elle de respirer mais là clairement c'était bouché), on a fait vérifier, à l'auscultation le coeur et les poumons sont bons, RAS de ce côté là.
Hier soir elle nous a fait une petite frayeur mais en rentrant de chez le véto elle a dévoré sa gamelle, elle n'avait pas aussi bien manger depuis des semaines ! 
Enfin voilà, elle a juste eu une injection d'antibio vu que son nez coulait (vu son état, son système immunitaire doit être au ras des pâquerettes).
Bref, potentiellement les tumeurs ont métastasé mais ça ne semble pas la déranger.
On surveille juste au niveau des mamelles, la plus grosse a la taillé d'une mandarine mais elle n'est ni douloureuse ni dérangeante pour Douchka.

Bref, elle a encore le moral et de l'appétit, elle nous montre clairement qu'elle tient le choc, alors on tiendra le choc aussi, pour elle  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Sacré Coyot boy !  :: 
Heureusement que tu as un véto honnête qui ne profite pas de ton inquiétude pour te faire faire tous les exam à chaque coups ... Mais bon, c'est normal de s’inquiéter, ça peut aller tellement vite parfois ...

Courage May-may, tu as bien fait de demander au véto, même si au final, on ne sait pas trop ... C'est toujours délicats les anesthésies générales, encore plus quand nos loulous sont agés, je comprends parfaitement ton choix.

----------


## borneo

> On était chez le véto ce matin. J'avais une listé longue comme le bras de trucs à lui demander. La masse à la patte est peut être cancéreuse, c'est possible que les tumeurs mammaires aient métastasé. Selon le véto, ça ne ressemble pas à ça, donc c'est peut être un cancer totalement independant. Le seul moyen de le savoir c'est de faire une anesthésie générale et de retirer la masse pour la faire analyser, ce qu'on ne fera pas... Tant que la boule ne la fait pas souffrir et qu'elle n'y touche pas, le véto préconise de laisser comme ça, voire de passer une crème à la cortisone vu que c'est un endroit qui traîne dans la "saleté" (étant donné que c'est à côté des orteils sur la patte arrière), et que c'est un endroit qui bouge pas mal.
> Les boules dans la bouches ne seraient que des verrues, mais ça peut être aussi plus inquiétant, mais même chose, il faut analyser pour en être sûr et donc anesthésier.


J'ai été face au même cas de conscience. J'ai fait retirer la boule, car elle était à un endroit gênant. L'analyse de sang était nickel, mais la boule s'est avérée être un cancer.
Franchement, je ne m'y attendais pas, ça a été un vrai coup de massue. Et maintenant, au moindre éternuement, je pense à des métastases. J'aurais préféré ne pas savoir, mais c'est trop tard.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce n'est pas la chienne de mon avatar, ne vous inquiétez pas Liz, si vous passez par là et que vous la reconnaissez.

----------


## Jade01

> oh ça m'interesse. tu as acheté ça ou ?


Ici https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Escaliers-3-...kdb:rk:12:pf:0

 :Smile:

----------


## del28

merci Jade, c'est commandé.

----------


## May-May

La piqûre de cortisone a transformé Douchka en Gremlin, elle court dans tous les sens, elle bouffe sans s'arrêter, alors que ça faisait plusieurs jours qu'elle faisait suer pour ses gamelles.
Alors bon, la ration ménagère est mélangée avec de la pâtée de grande surface qui pue à mort, mais au moins, elle mange  :: 

Pis elle court, elle fait la fofolle dans la neige, mais elle refait pipi dedans parce que quand elle essaie de faire pipi dehors, les tétines traîne dans la neige et elle aime pas ça du tout du tout  ::

----------


## Naloune

Met lui un soutif  ::

----------


## celine.624

Je peux tricoter des caches tétines  :Big Grin:

----------


## lealouboy

Comment va Délice ? 


J'ai remis le rituel complet à Coyot Boy et il mange tout à fait normalement : 
* je prépare les gamelles sur le plan de travail
* je fais une balade juste avant le repas ( du coup, j'ai ajouté une sortie le soir)
* ça marche

Conclusion : mon chien est comme moi -> psychorigide  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Hier Murphy nous a fait flipper ,il avait des petites difficultés à respirer .Moi je le voyais parce que je le connais, mais c'était vraiment pas flagrant. Bref "allo, y a du monde à la clinique  jveux pas faire attendre Murphy   "c'est bon venez" 
À l'écoute, il y a une petite gêne au niveau du poitrail, on a fait des radios de contrôle : tout est OK, à part de l'emphysème, mais bon à son âge, c'est normal. 

Il est un peu oppressé, l'air sec extérieur est devenu humide  à la maison on a eu une grosse baisse d'hygrometrie (depuis hier on a réussit à remonter le taux d'humidité à 45/47), et il a des douleurs d'arthrose. 
On double le fortekor sur 5 jours pour l'aider et il prend un neurontin 100mg le soir pour soulager les douleurs.

----------


## May-May

Douchka a des montées de lait  :: 

J'appelle le veto demain à l'ouverture.

----------


## del28

j'ai reçu le ptit escalier de liza  ::

----------


## Naloune

> Douchka a des montées de lait 
> 
> J'appelle le veto demain à l'ouverture.


Elle n'est pas stérilisée? Elle a eue ses chaleurs y'a longtemps? Ma meilleure pote élève des canes, les mères ont toujours beaucoup de lait (d'où les nénés qui pendouillent souvent sur les femelles canes qui ont reproduit) et elles ont la grossesse nerveuse facile. Fait contrôler bien sûr mais ça peut "juste" être ça, et ça pourrait complètement coller avec ton histoire de picorer sa bouffe en ce moment (c'est Douchka qui mange pas trop? Je sais plus)
Ma pote une de ses chiennes se découpait de faux petits bébés dans ses couvertures quand c'est comme ça  ::

----------


## May-May

Non pas stérilisée (et ça me fait hurler, vu que la très grosses majorité de ses problèmes viennent de là). Pour le véto c'est une grossesse nerveuse aussi, on a juste à attendre que ça passe (sous réserve que ne déclenche pas divers problèmes entre temps).
Mais là elle est chiante, elle bouffe comme une vache, elle va jusqu'à se servir dans la litière des chats (bon appétit bien sûr  :: ) et elle n'est pas propre du tout. 

Ses dernières chaleurs remontent à fin novembre / début décembre, je m'étonnais de ne pas les voir arriver d'ailleurs.... Ben j'ai compris pourquoi.
Mais à chacune de ses chaleurs, à chaque fois qu'elle est brassée par les hormones elle est complètement chamboulée la pauvre chienne.

----------


## del28

mince pauvre poulette  :: 

j'ai installé le ptit escalier. première montée ''naaaaonnnn jveux pas monter la dessus  ::  ''
2 secondes plus tard, une fois montée elle est descendue comme une fleur (et viens de remonter d'elle même  ::  )

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Maymay tu peux pas tenter l'implant ?

----------


## May-May

C'est déconseillé par plusieurs véto, j'y ai pensé quand je l'ai récupéré, mais à son âge, avec tous ses soucis, c'est à éviter...

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Ça je comprend. Mais vu les soucis liés à ses chaleurs il faut voir ce que ça pèse dans la'balance


Des risques liés à l'implant, c'est essentiellement sur le long terme, et c'est du conditonnel

Les risques de ses chaleurs sont presents, récurrents et pour le moment eux sont bels et bien là


Je ne dis pas ça pour culpabiliser ou juger. Juste je pense que ça vaut le coup d'y repenser. Surtout si ça commence à chambouler sec

----------


## May-May

Elle a des tumeurs grosses comme des mandarine au niveau des mamelles, je ne compte pas y balancer un implant là dedans...
Les véto le déconseillent, et j'ai pesé le pour et le contre, et je ne lui imposerais pas ça.

Et encore, s'il n'y avait que les tumeurs... Il faut aussi prendre en compte l'IRC et l'épilepsie. Et clairement j'ai pas envie de balancer des hormones là dedans.

----------


## Jade01

> mince pauvre poulette 
> 
> j'ai installé le ptit escalier. première montée ''naaaaonnnn jveux pas monter la dessus  ''
> 2 secondes plus tard, une fois montée elle est descendue comme une fleur (et viens de remonter d'elle même  )


Diego m'a fait la même "han le nouveau jouli truc à Moman, dois pas toucher hein  :: " , donc il l'évitait soigneusement  :: 

Maintenant ca va il le prend bien, et avec Ludo on remonte les relax quand on est dessus pour éviter qu'il saute donc il n'a pas le choix.

----------


## Sydolice

" J'aurais préféré ne pas savoir, mais c'est trop tard. "

Tiens, je ne suis pas la seule à " préférer " ne pas savoir ... 
Cette connaissance de la condamnation de ma chatte Athina ET de ma chienne Candille m'a valu plus de 8 mois de non vie, de stress, de détresse en permanence.

Vendredi, j'ai emmené mon Urfée pour une visite de contrôle ( des " bidules " liés à ses 15 ans et maintenant 9 mois, moi aussi j'avais fait une liste ) en prévenant le véto que je ne voulais aucune mauvaise nouvelle. Que si mauvaise nouvelle il y avait, il n'avait qu'à la soigner, me donner de quoi la soigner mais garder son prognostique pour lui. 
Il a endormi 6 de mes animaux âgés et adorés en quelques mois, ce qui me semble me donner certains droits d'expression ...
Heureusement, tout est bénin. Mon véto est un vrai livre ouvert. Quand il y a quelque chose de grave, il ne parle plus ou emploi des mots que je ne comprends pas. Là, ça allait vraiment.  :Smile: 

Je crains tellement cette nouvelle fin ... Dimanche, nous sommes allées prendre des photos à Botanic. Sur celles que j'ai fait prendre en novembre, Urfée me paraissait si vieille que j'ai pleuré dans le magasin. Cette fois-ci, je ne voulais faire prendre que la petite parce que ce n'est pas l'image que je veux garder de Urfée. Mais la photographe a insisté et elle a bien fait : Urfée est toute mignonne et fait moins vieille que la dernière fois. ( Ou, et je me suis peut-être habituée ! )
Quand je lis vos messages, je me dis qu'on passe par des moments de souffrances énormes avec nos animaux ... On les aime tellement !

----------


## del28

moi il faut que je sache. je le vis/me bats mieux quand je sais d'une manière générale 
quoiqu'avec Liza ....
j'ai aussi ces moments de détresse intense qd son âge me saute à la figure.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Moi aussi je préfère savoir, j'ai besoin de tout gérer.
Quant aux photos, justement, ils sont si beaux nos vieux <3

----------


## celine.624

"Ils sont si beaux nos vieux" bim photo du Fifouille et du maitre... oui bon il vieillit lui aussi...  ::  Pardon ça m'a fait rire.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ha ben oui, 40 ans dans quelques mois  le Pap's looool

----------


## del28

avec le soleil qui se couche plus tard, on a repris notre chemin de balade dans la pampa derrière chez moi.
ce soir ça a été un peu le bordel, on a été rattrapés par un voisin avec ses deux beaucerons. ils sont adorables m'enfin ils stressent Mimi, sont un peu insistants avec lui et lui c'est ses potes mais bon, ils le collent un peu trop à l'occas.
quand à liza  ::  j'ai fini par la lâcher, elle était infernale, elle avait trop envie de cavaler avec ses deux gros potes …. qui l'ont fait rouler trois fois dans la boue. pas qu'ils l'aient franchement bousculé m'enfin elle n'a plus trop d'équilibre qd elle est a l'arrêt ou ne courre pas. bon ça m'arrache le cœur de la voir si diminuée qd ça arrive mais elle était tellement heureuse aussi

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Tu sais si a l'insouciance dmen être heureuse, même si je comprend ton coeur bouleversé de l'avoir ballotee ainsi, essaye de voir les choses à travers des yeux à elle


Elle s.est faite boisculee, elle a sûrement trop fait la folle, mais elle a eu une perfusion de joie de vivre


Pour mimi c'est dommage effeffectivement

Je pense que les chiens comme ça ont un problème de socia pour ne pas de calquer sur les plus faibles. J'ai toujours eu des chiens qui, si ils sont face à un animal vieux ou sensible, se calquent dessus et se calment

A moins que les beauceron soient encore de grands bébés

----------


## del28

l'un des deux est un gros bébé adolescent encore. et l'autre, Manza, a 11 ans et fait bien plus le foufou depuis qu'il a un jeune dans sa vie (bon tant mieux, l'arrivée de Malabar l'a vachement boosté)
sinon ils sont super sympas. ils pourraient aussi faire sa fête à Mimi qd il se rebiffe mais jamais, ils lachent l'affaire direct (mais reviennent au bout de 5 minutes  ::  . enfin surtout Malabar)

----------


## celine.624

> Ha ben oui, 40 ans dans quelques mois  le Pap's looool


40 ans c'est pas vieux !

----------


## Jade01

Bah non  ::

----------


## del28

ouais ... non c'est pas vieux ...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ha ben oui, 40 ans dans quelques mois  le Pap's looool


Un jeunot quoi  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Voilà et dans sa tête il a 15 ans de toute façon  ::

----------


## celine.624

Au moment où je vous parle, Boolvaïe profite d'un soin Reiki à distance... Il a les yeux mi clos, respire profondément... J'espère que ça va lui faire du bien aux papattes... 
Je n'en avais pas parlé mais il a eu de nouveau son souci de trou d'balle... Je pense que l'abcès n'avait en fait pas percé avant et qu'il est donc revenu... J'ai "pressé" comme si je vidais les glandes annales et ça a un peu coulé + un peu de sang... Je pense que j'ai pété l’abcès... Il a eu de l'argent colloïdal durant dix jours et depuis *touchedubois* plus rien, un cucul tout propre !

----------


## del28

bon la laisse déroulante pour liza, c'est génial. j'ai pris une 5 m, fallait juste la bonne façon de tenir les 2 gros ensemble pour que je sois à l'aise, vu que mimi est en harnais avec longe fine qd il est attaché lui (hors de question qu'il ait une déroulante un jour. elle ne ferai pas 2 jours, qd il démarre c'est trop violent pour le matos. j'ai déjà essayé).

en fait j'ai simplement clipé la longe et la poignée de la déroulante. c'est juste histoire de savoir que si j'en lâche une, en fait je ne la lâche pas tout à fait et je peux réagir vite pour rattraper le coup (rapport au mimi bourrin qui démarre au quart de tour si un truc le chiffonne)

liza est super à l'aise aussi, elle est moins lourde ça lui permet d'aller renifler loin sans contrainte tout en ayant moi Mimi qui marche à coté , bref, tout le monde est content :-).

----------


## Delphine & Co

j'ai eu très peur jeudi, ma Taïka 16ans 1/2 passés faisait du sang par l'anus et très grosse diarrhée. Même si je sais qu'elle ne vivra pas des années, c'est un moment que j'appréhende bcp. 
en plus, je n'ai pas pu allé chez le cabinet véto qui s'occupe de mes chiens (l'assistante a trouvé que ce n'était pas une urgence), donc j'appelle une autre véto que je connais manque de peau, elle travaille plus, c'est un autre véto qui a pris sa place, je n'ai pas le choix, car je pense qu'il faut faire rapidement quelque chose. 
il la reçoit, très sympa, il n'  en a pas profité pour proposer une batterie de test, il m' a dit vu son âge et son état, on va d'abord donner un traitement de base (antibio + pansement gastrique) avant de l'embêter avec des PDS et perf (heureusement elle n'était pas déshydratée) et depuis hier mademoiselle refait des jolis crottes et plus de sang: un sacré soulagement.
je ne sais pas ce qu'elle a eu, je ne pense pas qu'elle ait pu manger quelques chose de particulier mais je ne sais pas, en tout cas elle ça a passé, pourvu que ça dure !

----------


## del28

pas une urgence une diarrhée sanguinolante sur un chien de cet age ? oula elle serait pas ma copine celle là
contente que ça aille mieux

un microbe un peu virulent ? Liza m'a fait une gastro carabinée une fois. elle était très jeune, elle se vidait de son sang ma pauvrette (bon ok j'exagère mais à peine  ::  ) j'ai totalement paniqué. j'ose même pas imaginer mon état si elle me faisait la même aujourd'hui

----------


## celine.624

Heu ouais une diarrhée + sang d'autant plus sur un chien de cet âge c'est une urgence oui... 
Ce matin Boolvaïe a perdu quelques gouttes d'urine en se levant... :/ J'espère que c'était juste car il s'est retenu longtemps + il n'a pas été au pipi après manger ce qui n'est pas dans ses habitudes...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici quand Murphy a une diarrhée, il pète à chaque fois un vaisseau sanguin à l'entrée de l'anus, et il saigne pas mal.
La 1ère fois j'ai eu peur, maintenant on est rodé, on éponge, j'applique un peu d'argile au bord de l'anus à chaque fois qu'il fait caca +sang et ça roule

----------


## May-May

Alléluia, fini la grossesse nerveuse, les pertes de sang, les pipis toutes les 5 minutes aux 4 coins de la maison, les caprices...

Les hormones sont redescendues donc j'ai retrouvé mon p'tit Bébé Saumon tout sage  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

> pas une urgence une diarrhée sanguinolante sur un chien de cet age ? oula elle serait pas ma copine celle là
> contente que ça aille mieux
> 
> un microbe un peu virulent ?





> Heu ouais une diarrhée + sang d'autant plus sur un chien de cet âge c'est une urgence oui...


je ne sais pas ce qu'elle a eu mais c'était surement "juste" digestif vu qu'avec le traitement ça s'est amélioré mais oui, quand je vais retourner au cabinet je le signalerai aux vétos car au pire elle aurait dû me passer un véto au tel je pense.






> Ici quand Murphy a une diarrhée, il pète à chaque fois un vaisseau sanguin à l'entrée de l'anus, et il saigne pas mal.
> La 1ère fois j'ai eu peur, maintenant on est rodé, on éponge, j'applique un peu d'argile au bord de l'anus à chaque fois qu'il fait caca +sang et ça roule


Taika ce n'est pas habituel, elle a normalement des crottes qui pourraient faire pâlir n'importe quel autre chien. ça ne lui ai jamais arrivé, un peu de sang peut être en mangeant une connerie mais de ce niveau jamais. quand je dis grosse diarrhée c'est une vraie marre (j'ai du laver mes 8 chiens en +  ::  soit "touchés" soit imprégnés de l'odeur  :: ) et dehors du sang pur, pas qu'une goutte, des flaques. peut être aussi qu'avec ces traitements, l'intérieur commence à faiblir. 

 je ne panique pas facilement, c'est pour ça que j'ai été surprise par l'assistante, car si j'estime que c'est une urgence, c'est que vraiment je pense que le véto doit voir le chien de suite sinon j'attends le RDV. elle se serait encore plus vidée en attendant le RDV 2 jours après. elle n' a pas de réserve, elle ne peut pas se permettre de "perdre" ce qu'elle mange sans que ça lui profite.
enfin, c'est passé, je termine son traitement aujourd'hui.

----------


## Delphine & Co

puis elle a une fragilité au foie, donc j'ai pensé que ça venait de ça, bon finalement non car ça ne serait pas simplement passé avec le traitement si les polypes avaient pété

----------


## Azoth

sont pénibles ces ASv parfois, donnez du pouvoir à un Homme ...... 

j'ai envoyé ma mère pour acheter un produit contre la galle d'oreille, je fais que bosser, le cabinet est à 15km et ce n'est pas du tout ma route, ma mère étant pas loin, ce sont des choses qui se font!! Et bah l'ASV voulait pas donner de produit contre la galle d'oreille, fallait venir avec les  chiens en consultations! mais bien sur!!! c'pas nos premiers on sait quand c'est de la galle ou pas lol mais business quoi! par chance le "vieux" véto de la clinique est sorti et a vendu le produit, sans recadrer l'ASV mais en valorisant ma mère  genre "non non ils n'ont pas besoin de nous pour une galle" mais s'il n'était pas sortie, je suis suuuuuuur qu'elle n'aurait rien vendu à ma mère.
J'sais pas ce qu'elles ont ces femmes, sont pas toutes comme ça mais force est de constater qu'elles sont nombreuses dans le même genre! bcp de témoignages dans les même sens! j'sais pas, des pauvres filles à qui on donne du pouvoir oui... jsais pas

----------


## Poska

Ou juste professionnelles et respectueuses du règlement... de plus en plus de traitements se donnent uniquement sur ordonnance, l'asv n'a pas le pouvoir de passer outre les lois, certains vétos le font encore (heureusement, je dis pas le contraire) mais ils assument seuls cette responsabilité.

Je suis la première soulée par la "barrière" des asv (trop habituée à mon ancienne petite clinique familiale sans asv) mais voilà, elles font juste leur boulot en fait.

----------


## lili2000

> Ou juste professionnelles et respectueuses du règlement... de plus en plus de traitements se donnent uniquement sur ordonnance, l'asv n'a pas le pouvoir de passer outre les lois, certains vétos le font encore (heureusement, je dis pas le contraire) mais ils assument seuls cette responsabilité.
> 
> Je suis la première soulée par la "barrière" des asv (trop habituée à mon ancienne petite clinique familiale sans asv) mais voilà, elles font juste leur boulot en fait.


Étant ASV je te remercie  je dis pas que toutes les ASV sont bien mais certains clients abusent aussi. Pour le cas de la grosse diarrhée sanguinolente sur un vieux chien j'aurai pris en urgence aussi (après avis véto si besoin)

----------


## ~Mirtille~

C'est vrai que ça peut sembler pénible mais l'automédication peut faire des dégats ...

----------


## May-May

Saumon a 11 ans aujourd'hui  ::

----------


## monloulou

Joyeux anniversaire bébé Saumon  :: 
miam miam le gâteau  ::

----------


## Phnix

Tout plein de bonnes chose au bébé Saumon  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Saumon a 11 ans aujourd'hui


Bon anniversaire

----------


## Delphine & Co

> Étant ASV je te remercie  je dis pas que toutes les ASV sont bien mais certains clients abusent aussi. Pour le cas de la grosse diarrhée sanguinolente sur un vieux chien j'aurai pris en urgence aussi (après avis véto si besoin)


 tu regardes simplement que les pharmacies vendent des vermifuges ce qui devrait être interdit puisque c'est sur ordonnance. comment s'y retrouver dans tout ça. je pense aussi que certaines ASV se prennent pour des vétos en herbe, elles font barrage alors qu'elles doivent savoir à qui elles ont à faire (elles me reconnaissent à la voix, je n'abuse pas, je n'y vais jamais pour rien, ils savent ce que je fais avec mes animaux, si je pense qu'il y a un pb c'est qu'en principe il y en a un) .
Je rejoins aussi Azoth c'est quand même un gros marché qui peut facilement forcer à la consommation mais peut être que l'asv voulait pas prendre de risque ne connaissant pas la cliente, combien y vont quasi jamais en consulte juste prendre ci ou ça et faire popotte chez eux

et pour taika, j'ai effectivement tellement été surprise du refus, que je n'ai même pas pensé à lui demander de prendre un avis véto, au moins me le passer au tel, elle a décidé seule, 
ça m' a choquée franchement, heureusement que l'autre véto l' a prise.

j'y suis allée hier pour une autre urgence (sans RDV, je me suis pointée à 9H), c'était pas la même ASV mais j'ai expliqué pour taika, la vétérinaire a compris la remarque et ça devrait remonter. 
en ce moment j'ai plein de grosses merdes avec mes chiens (nuit 23 au24 decembre mon petit est mort en revenant de chez le véto, taika qui a des fois des mauvaises passes et là hier une chienne de même pas 3 ans qui fait un AVC), je ne les fais pas "chi**" volontairement, ça m'embête vraiment de les faire venir hors horaires ou d'y aller la journée sans RDV, mais j'y peux rien, si ça c'est pas des urgences il faut qu'elle change de métier.

----------


## del28

je suis contente parce qu'après avoir commandé plusieurs pâtées pour chat ces derniers mois qui ont fait un flop, les boites almo nature ont trouvé grâce aux yeux de Liza
ça me désespérait qu'elle ne veuille manger que des patées whiskas en sauce.
et j'ai réussi à contourner son refus de manger (au moins un peu) de bouffe pour chien en plus. 
je lui fais trois tas. un ptit tas sachet fraicheur whiskas, un tas almo nature et un tas rocco (ou wolf of wilderness ou lukulus, enfin la boite pour chien que j'ouvre) et elle mange tout !!
et mes chats adorent aussi.

souci d'anorexie définitivement réglé également du côté de MicheMiche, enfin plutôt ''souci de gamelle'' (mais ça, ça fait un moment. je ne sais plus si j'en ai parlé). il mange maintenant sur une planche à découper et plus besoin de lui donner la becquée, il finit ses repas tout seul

----------


## lili2000

> tu regardes simplement que les pharmacies vendent des vermifuges ce qui devrait être interdit puisque c'est sur ordonnance. comment s'y retrouver dans tout ça.


Pour info, pour les vermifuges, certains sont sans ordonnance mais que dans les présentations par un ou deux comprimés mais pas les présentations en vrac que le véto détaillé ... Je suis d'accord c'est très logique

----------


## Loa

Pourquoi pas logique ?
Pour le nombre, à priori un particulier lambda n'a pas d'utilité d'une boîte de 100 comprimés donc il est logique que seuls les petits modèles soient en vente libre.
Et autrement cela dépend de la molécule. Ici Drontal est en vente libre par ex, Milbemax non. Idem pour les anti-puces : Frontline, Advantage, pas besoin d'une ordonnance mais Stronghold, si.
Et en même temps les deux marques de vermifuges humains utilisés ici sont en vente libre, pourquoi devrait-on être plus prudent avec un vermifuge de chiens/chats/...?

----------


## lili2000

> Pourquoi pas logique ?
> Pour le nombre, à priori un particulier lambda n'a pas d'utilité d'une boîte de 100 comprimés donc il est logique que seuls les petits modèles soient en vente libre.
> 
> Et autrement cela dépend de la molécule. Ici Drontal est en vente libre par ex, Milbemax non. Idem pour les anti-puces : Frontline, Advantage, pas besoin d'une ordonnance mais Stronghold, si.
> Et en même temps les deux marques de vermifuges humains utilisés ici sont en vente libre, pourquoi devrait-on être plus prudent avec un vermifuge de chiens/chats/...?


pas logique car le véto a des pochettes pour déconditionner et c'est exactement les mêmes produits, juste moins cher ...
Attention, certains vermifuges et certains anti-puces sont interdits à certains chiens ou aux chats et cela, les pharmaciens ne le disent pas toujours et cela fait de sacrés dégâts (certaines ASV aussi vous me direz ...)

enfin bref, à la base, je voulais juste confirmer que les ASV n'ont pas le droit de délivrer des médicaments sur ordonnance si la personne n'a pas d'ordonnance de la clinique (si çà vient d'une autre clinique, on a pas le droit, même si on le fait dans certains cas précis et avec l'accord du véto)

----------


## Loa

La différence est juste dans le déconditionnement. Le pharmacien ne peut pas le faire, le vétérinaire oui. Mais personnellement je trouve cela normal qu'on ne puisse pas avoir une boîte de 100 comprimés de Drontal en pharmacie. Quel usage normal un particulier en ferait ?
Et forcément le prix est moindre comme tout produit acheté en plus grande quantité. Si j'achète une boîte de 10 comprimés de paracetamol (pour humain évidemment, jamais pour un animal mais c'est pour citer un médicament connu de tous) je vais la payer plus cher au comprimé que si j'achète une boîte de 50.

Après voilà pour les conseils, il y a des bons et des mauvais pharmaciens, comme des bons et de mauvais ASV et vetos.
On m'a déjà vendu en clinique du VTphak buvable en me demandant si le chien supportait bien les injections intra-oculaires. J'ai déjà pu acheté de la cortisone à une ASV pas au courant que c'était la suite du traitement et qui n'a pas été vérifié dans le dossier,... À l'inverse, je n'ai encore jamais eu de soucis avec le pharmacien, même s'il est vrai qu'il ne s'aventure pas dans le conseil au comptoir.
Pour autant, je ne généralise pas le fait que toutes les ASV soient mauvaises. Je suis convaincue qu'il en existes d'excellents. Juste que moi, je n'ai jamais eu trop de chance avec, idem pour les vetos.

----------


## Delphine & Co

> je suis contente parce qu'après avoir commandé plusieurs pâtées pour chat ces derniers mois qui ont fait un flop, les boites almo nature ont trouvé grâce aux yeux de Liza
> ça me désespérait qu'elle ne veuille manger que des patées whiskas en sauce.
> et j'ai réussi à contourner son refus de manger (au moins un peu) de bouffe pour chien en plus. 
> je lui fais trois tas. un ptit tas sachet fraicheur whiskas, un tas almo nature et un tas rocco (ou wolf of wilderness ou lukulus, enfin la boite pour chien que j'ouvre) et elle mange tout !!
> et mes chats adorent aussi.
> 
> souci d'anorexie définitivement réglé également du côté de MicheMiche, enfin plutôt ''souci de gamelle'' (mais ça, ça fait un moment. je ne sais plus si j'en ai parlé). il mange maintenant sur une planche à découper et plus besoin de lui donner la becquée, il finit ses repas tout seul


parfois je donne  a taika des boites énergétiques pour chien/chat, je le donnais à Anoie quand elle ne mangeait presque plus et comme il m'en restait j'en donne de temps en temps à taika, elle adore c'est une sorte de mousse. c'est cher mais ça peut aider à redémarrer, sinon, là en ce moment elle est sur le poulet, je lui fais un peu cuire, et du coup elle a le bouillon de cuisson ça permet d'en mettre un peu sur le complément car elle  perd l'appétit et je lui donne 3 repas ça permet de moins "l'encombrer" et de  pouvoir varier. j'ai aussi les boites Wolf mais je sais pas pourquoi j'aime pas l'apparence, elle mange aussi des lukullus mais faut que je lui mouille sinon c'est sec et elle s'étouffe.

----------


## del28

j'ai découvert une nouvelle zone très enflammée le long de la babine droite de liza et une autre un peu plus haut sur sa babine.
et elle a une espèce de boule molle aussi, un peu plus haut vers la mâchoire. elle est conséquente pour sa ptite bouche mais liza ne semble pas gênée. c'est déjà ça.
bref, pour le moment je badigeonne à la crème à la cortisone , le temps d'avoir un rendez vous.

pour ses lésions d'avant noel (je sais plus si j'en avais parlé mais elle avait des lésions sur le pif. elle en avait déjà eu cet été et on s'en était débarrassé avec une crème), le véto avait fait un prélèvement. par élimination il a conclu à une bactérie et liza a totalement guéri avec des antibio (en plus de la crème)
il m'avait dit que si ça ne passait pas (dans son cas ça a plutôt repris) il faudrait envisager une biopsie parce que ça pouvait avoir une base cancéreuse. bref. je suis contente qu'elle ait 16 ans. je me dis que même si ça finit par être très ''emmerdant'' cette histoire, elle aura été en bonne santé toute sa vie et c'est déjà chouette.
m'enfin voilà voilà, je suis un ptit peu en stress;

----------


## lealouboy

> Coyot Boy chipote toujours sur ses gamelles, c'est pas régulier et je ne comprends pas pourquoi. 
> Il a vu le véto, il va bien, il n'a pas perdu de poids, est joyeux en promenade, m'accueille avec ses jouets etc... 
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'il a un peu grossi (on sort un peu moins vu le temps et nos emplois du temps) mais N. n'a pas pensé à le peser chez le véto ( il n'a pas maigri c'est sûr). Si ça se trouve, il a seulement moins faim  
> 
> Pour réclamer à table, y a toujours du monde par contre  Il chipote sur ses croquettes à watts mille dollars mais il est capable de monter sur mes genoux pour avoir un bout de pain sec sans gluten  
> 
> Il a 11 ans et demi et évidemment, dès que que quelque chose, même minime, va de travers, je suis super inquiète ...


Ce matin, je suis réveillée par de gros gargouillis qui viennent du ventre de Coyot Boy.... Bizarre...
Je le sors au jardin pendant que je prépare le café.
A la baie vitrée, Daïs attend joyeusement que je lui ouvre la porte mais .... pas de Coyot, ce qui est très inhabituel.
Je sors, pas de Coyot, je fais le tour de la maison, je le trouve en train de manger de l'herbe, inhabituel ++++

Il est 7h30, je décide de faire un test imparable, je sors une boite de pâtée ----> pas intéressé, ça y est je flippe.
Je lui donne une dose de phosphaluvet. 
Vers 8h, je lui repropose la pâtée, il mange mais pas avec empressement. 

Rendez-vous chez le vétérinaire à 10h30 : auscultation complète, échographie et PDS
L'écho et l'auscultation ne révèlent rien, il n'a mal nulle part, ses constantes sont bonnes, sa vessie, ses reins, son foie, son estomac sont normaux, la rate est un petit peu grosse ( normal d'après le véto compte tenu de son âge et de ses antécedents, d'autant qu'elle est lisse, uniforme etc...), mobilité intestinale normale aussi. 
Les résultats de la PDS arrivent, TOUT est parfait pour un chien de son âge SAUF qu'il a 11.5% d'éosinophiles et là, ça me fait tilt ( il était temps, boulet que je suis  :: ). 
Mon Coyot Boy a une MICI et ça fait TELLEMENT longtemps qu'il est stable (plusieurs années en fait) que je n'y ai même pas songé  ::  
A bien y réfléchir, c'est vrai qu'on se lâche sur les "extras" avec N. ( ou chez ma mère), je ne fais plus vraiment attention parce qu'il n'a pas eu de problème depuis très longtemps, et on a plaisir à partager nos assiettes avec eux. 

Il n'a donc rien de grave, il a une inflammation inestinale et ça génère un inconfort digestif et quelques nausées ( j'ai lutté jusqu'à ses 2 ans contre ces mêmes symptômes et il maigrissait en plus). 

On commence tout doux avec un régime plus strict ( finis les extras pour l'instant  :: ), du phosphaluvet pour limiter les éventuels remontées acides/nausées et un vermifuge semain pro ( il est vermifugé tous les 3 mois depuis toujours). 
Ensuite, s'il chipote toujours, 5 jours d'omeprazole.
Si ça ne passe pas, nouvelle PDS dans 3 semaines pour doser les éosinophiles (résultats faussés par une éventuelle présence de vers, même si peu probable vu qu'il a pris du poids). 

Voilààààà, c'est qui le boulet ?????? C'est moiiiiiiiiii  ::

----------


## May-May

::  

Au moins il est bien surveillé le p'tit Coyote ! 

Bon, RDV pris mardi pour Douchka. Punaise, on gère un souci et elle nous déclenche un autre truc derrière...
J'aurais aimé que le véto la voit avant (pas d'urgence vitale mais j'aime pas laissé traîner), mais le veto que j'aime bien et qui la suit ne revient que mardi...

----------


## lealouboy

Ah qu'est ce qu'elle a bébé Saumon ?

----------


## May-May

Après les montées de lait, elle perd maintenant du lait avec un peu de sang dedans. C'est quelques gouttes, mais elle a les mamelles bien dures.
Bon elle pète le feu à côté de ça, donc on ne s'alarme pas, mais c'est encore un nouveau truc.

----------


## lealouboy

ah mince  ::

----------


## malko

Le bourgeon de figuier est fait pour coyot. En cure quand il montre des signes. 

Sinon croisages de papattes pour le bébé saumon  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mince, c'est pas rassurant  :Frown:

----------


## Delphine & Co

j'ai fait euthanasier Taika, amstaff de 16ans et 9mois, elle n' en pouvait plus, et c'est la 1ère fois que je perds un chien et où je me sens soulagée, ce qui me fait culpabiliser. elle me manque, je l'ai eu à 8 semaines (je la revois sauter et mordiller mes mains dans son parc à bébé, c'est ce qui m' a fait la choisir), elle en a connu des choses, elle a été parfaite tout le long, un caractère bien trempé mais équilibré, très résistante, même à la fin la pauvre, elle est restée une guerrière, tjs motivée à essayer mais son corps ne suivait plus.
je sais que j'ai bien fait, j'ai peut être un peu trop attendu mais c'est difficile et c'était un moment plus que redouté. elle ne souffre plus.
Pièce jointe 420949 

c'est ma dernière amstaff, j'en reprendrai un peut être plus tard, c'est une race exceptionnelle qui ne mérite pas la réputation qu'on lui attribue.

----------


## celine.624

Je suis bien d'accord avec tout ce que tu dis, j'espère que mon bébé chien arrivera au même âge que ta Taïka... Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage...

----------


## monloulou

Désolée Delphine&Co, Taïka a eu une longue et belle vie auprès de vous, courage  ::

----------


## May-May

Beaucoup de courage  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

merci, elle avait une excellente constitution, ça fait on va dire quelques mois qu'elle a bien décliné avant elle était fatiguée mais bien quand même. je l'attends le soir quand les chiens sortent une dernière fois et rentrent comme des fous, elle était la dernière et biensûr elle n'arrive plus. 
j'ai tjs eu bcp de chiens, en quelques mois j'en ai perdu 3, ça fait bizarre, il m'en reste 7 mais 4 tout petits alors c'est pas aussi "encombrants " que les gros que j'avais avant et ça fou un coup, je le sens,  je suis plus comme avant, je n'en reprendrai plus avant longtemps.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis bien d'accord avec tout ce que tu dis, j'espère que mon bébé chien arrivera au même âge que ta Taïka... Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage...


c'est tout le mal que je souhaite à tout le monde, même âge, même forme car jusqu'à a 14 et +, elle était vaillante. c'est important

----------


## sylviana

Ici, semaine très difficile. Un coup, elle mange; un coup, elle mange pas; un coup, diarrhée; un coup, vomi… Et aujourd'hui, miracle, ça va mieux… A son âge, il n'est plus question de l'embêter avec des examens poussés, d'autant plus qu'elle stresse énormément chez le véto et pour toute manipulation. Selon toute probabilité, il y a tumeur du côté du pancréas. J'ai commencé à en parler à mon fils, pour qu'il se prépare un peu.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Courage sylviana, c'est vraiment un moment "pénible" (le mot est faible) quand on voit la santé de notre Animal se dégrader, et notamment quand ça fait les montagnes russes  :Frown: 

Ici c'est pas terrible non plus. Le laser avait fait beaucoup de bien mais après une semaine je vois que Diablo souffre de nouveau  :Frown: 
Ca me fou le moral en l'air. 
Je lui fais des exo de physiothérapie à la maison pour muscler sa patte handicapée, mais à son âge et après tant d'année, ce muscle est tellement atrophié qu'il a du mal à se muscler. Plus il sera musclé moins il aura mal ... Quelle galère de ne pas avoir de centre d'hydrothérapie par chez moi, car la natation c'est ce qui l'aiderai le plus (j'habite au bord de l'eau mais Diablo n'aime pas nager).

J'ai commandé de rhumatyl afin de lui donner un nouveau remède pour ses douleurs.

----------


## Houitie

Délice est dans une période "bien". J ai hésité longtemps à la passer aux croquettes digestives mais c est fou comme ça lui fait du bien. 
En revanche je suis partagée car la vétérinaire à trouve des dents pourries et qui bougent. Elle mange bien et n a pas de gingivite mais un détartrage lui ferait pas de mal. Seulement in a trouvé un équilibre... Je ne sais pas où en sont ses tumeurs sur la rate... Celle sur la queue à bien diminue grâce au cbd. Est ce judicieux de lui faire subir une anesthésie? La vétérinaire me dit qu il faut peut être en profiter tant qu elle est en forme.  Je ne le sens pas en fait.

----------


## Loa

Elle a quel âge Délice ?
Cela serait son premier détartrage ?
J'ai envie de penser que si tu ne le sens pas, c'est que ce n'est pas le bon moment ou si nécessaire que ça. Mais je comprends que cela n'est jamais facile d'être serein face à une décision comme cela.

----------


## Houitie

Délice à 11 ans mais n est pas en super bon état général. Elle a eu un détartrage en sortant de l élevage à 5 ans et demi et à déjà perdu pas mal de dents à ce moment là.

----------


## Delphine & Co

l'anesthésie c'est tjs une inquiétude. 
il faut en rediscuter avec le véto.

----------


## monloulou

Une anesthésie gazeuse serait mieux à mon avis pour enlever les dents pourries au moins.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Courage les filles <3 <3

Ici on a mis en place 1 à 2 bains/semaine pour nettoyer vraiment les croûtes, les plaques etc... Il trempe dans son bain pendant que je brosse les pti bobos avec la brosse à ongles + betadine rouge ou cyteal  il adore avec un séchage au sèche cheveux après

----------


## Houitie

L anesthésie gazeuse est indispensable. Délice est une shih tzu donc nez plat...

----------


## Loa

Je pense qu'il faut aussi penser à le faire  quand on risque le moins. J'ai repoussé un peu le détartrage de mes chats pour le faire le + tard possible tout en le faisant tôt pour leur âge car je me vois plus difficilement accepter les risques d'une AG "juste" pour ça quand ils seront vraiment vieux.
Mais si la nécessité n'est pas absolue, c'est différent. Si les dents limites bougent, elles devraient facilement tomber d'elles-mêmes. Au pire en cas d'infection, une antibiothérapie devrait suffire le temps qu'elles tombent.
C'est plus embêtant si les dents pourries tiennent bien et que l'abcès se forme à la racine. 
Mais là s'il y a peu de tartre, et que les dents pourries peuvent bien tomber d'elles-mêmes, alors attendre un peu est peut être tout aussi bien. 
Et si elle va bien, mange bien et qu'il n'y a pas d'infection, attendre quelques mois ne doit pas être si risqué.

----------


## borneo

Moi, j'attendrais. Chez les animaux âgés, comme chez les humains, une petite intervention de rien du tout peut faire boule de neige. Je l'ai vécu avec des proches, ça a été le début de la fin.

----------


## Delphine & Co

> Moi, j'attendrais. Chez les animaux âgés, comme chez les humains, une petite intervention de rien du tout peut faire boule de neige. Je l'ai vécu avec des proches, ça a été le début de la fin.


c'est délicat pour dire ça, j'ai eu en FA un petit York très vieux (il devait avoir dans les16/17 ans) et en mauvais état dû à des négligences mais sa dentition était dans un tel état que le véto n' a pas eu le choix, il s'est senti très vite mieux.

après Délice va bien pour le  moment mais semble peut être fatiguée c'est donc normal qu'elle doute moi je crois au contraire que je tenterai quitte a faire retirer les dents à pb ou en mauvais état pour éviter d'y revenir. ils peuvent vivre sans dent, mais des dents qui bougent ou une infection c'est douloureux.




> L anesthésie gazeuse est indispensable. Délice est une shih tzu donc nez plat...


ah je croyais que c'était aussi une lhassa, c'est vraiment délicat. je parlais de Taïka, du petit York pour qui ça s'est bien passé mais j'avais une femelle fila de 11ans (donc vieille vu son gros gabarit), en bonne santé, j'ai dû la faire opérer d'un mélanome buccal, ça lui a provoquer des troubles cardiaques, elle n'est pas morte de ça mais elle en souffrait.

le véto t' a dit quoi ? tu lui as dit que ça te faisait peur ?

----------


## May-May

Début de mammite pour Douchka, d'où les pertes de sang et de pus... Est-il nécessaire de débattre indéfiniment sur le fait que la stérilisation c'est INDISPENSABLE ?  ::

----------


## sylviana

Et que les chiennes ne connaissent pas la ménopause….

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Tu devrais prendre des photos pour illustrer à ceux qui pensent qu'.une'chirnne doit connaître la maternité etc

----------


## Houitie

May may je rajoute même la stérilisation précoce!!!! 
Hestia est sous surveillance pour une boule en bas des mamelles (peut être rien mais en bonne maman inquiète) ... Stérilisée à deux ans... Si elle l avait été à 6 mois...  Bref...

----------


## borneo

La chienne de mon avatar est une retraitée d'élevage, stérilisée à 8 ans. A part une petite boule grosse comme un petit pois extra fin retirée il y a plusieurs années (bénigne), elle n'a eu aucun souci lié à son passé. Elle a 15 ans, en pleine forme. 

Moi aussi, je suis pour une stérilisation précoce, mais on n'a pas toujours le choix.

----------


## del28

liza est rouillée depuis qqes jours. 
je n'avais plus de séraquin, je devais en racheter et puis 10 jours sont passés. 
la différence avec et sans ce complément est énorme, 

ce soir j'ai fait impasse sur le ptit tour de 20 mn qu'on fait tous les soirs. elle aurait bien eu envie ma lizouille mais elle n'en était pas capable. c'est les hanches qui coincent quand elle marche. 
courir y a pas de souci tant que c'est sur une courte distance, ce ne sont pas les même mouvements j'imagine. et pour faire le kangourou de joie tous les soirs avant cette fameuse balade, pas de souci non plus  ::  
j'aurai le séraquin demain. et ce soir, je lui mettrai de l'extrait de bourgeons de cassis dans une boulle de rillettes. j'espère que ça passera comme ça parce que c'est pas bon (enfin liza le repère à chaque fois)

ses babines ça va mieux. je lui nettoie au gant tous les soirs, on sèche bien et crème corticoide.
quand à ses oreilles, elles sont nickel
et puis ce qui est cool c'est qu'elle mange super bien et qu'elle est plutôt gaie 
Mamie fatiguée mais ça va quand même quoi  :: .

quand à Michel, il boudait pas mal son repas (mélange patée/croquettes) ces derniers jours et allait trifouiller du coté de celui de liza (que de la boite) et du coup, j'ai décidé qu'il était lui aussi en âge de manger ce qui lui faisait plaisir; il n'a plus de croquettes non plus et plus de bouderie. et puis j'ai ajouté un repas. c'est matin et soir maintenant, j'ai peur que les boites ce soit moins nourrissant;
Ce nouveau régime a l'air de lui convenir, il me fait des crottes magnifiques !

----------


## May-May

Douchka recommence à bouder sa gamelle, ça doit être lié à sa piqûre et à son traitement actuel. Punaise, dès qu'on rectifie un truc, ça repart en vrille ailleurs, c'est pénible  :: 

Pendant que j'y pense, une petite photo de la tumeur :



Spoiler:

----------


## del28

:: 
ça me poigne ta photo pour ta poupette là. la pauvre. 
Zoé avait la peau rose et du poil blanc à cet endroit là et du coup, la couleur de la tumeur était vraiment malsaine. bref, j'en garde un souvenir assez horrible.
c'est pour ça que j'ai mis du temps à ouvrir ta photo. 
fais lui un gros calin pour moi, elle a l'air tellement mignonne ton bébé saumon (non mais toi t'as des surnom pour tes animaux, c'est n'importe nawak  :: )

----------


## May-May

Ben quoi ?
Dans l'ordre j'ai : Inspecteur la Peluche (Hiduc), Bébé Saumon (Douchka), Jub-jub (Régalade), Pouss-mouss (Sushi), Bobby Loup (Farah) et Tête de P'tit Nounours (Maman Chat).
Et puis y avait le Singe, haaaaa Le Singe, mon Babouin, bébé Babouinou.

 :: 

Pour sa tumeur, ça grossit mais elle n'y touche pas et nous laisse y toucher (notamment le véto), donc manifestement ce n'est pas douloureux.
Et là elle a arrêté de perdre du sang sur ses coussins, c'est parti aussi vite que c'est venu son truc, mais elle boude encore sa gamelle alors on balance de la pâtée 1er prix dégueu dans sa gamelle (avec sa viande commandée sur un site spécialisé en BARF qui coûte la peau des fesses  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------


## lealouboy

Pour Coyot, on teste une nouvelle marque de croquettes. Son état s'améliore doucement, il a toujours des nausées matinales mais, une heure après le lever il est en pleine forme et a de l'appétit. Il faut faire un test sur minimum 10 jours pour voir si ça s'améliore ou pas. 

J'étais pas forcément convaincue par la compo de ces croquettes ( elles contiennent un peu de maïs) mais je me suis lu les 760 avis et visiblement, ça a amélioré l'état de tous les chiens avec le même problème. 
Je croise les doigts, j'espère sincèrement qu'il va bien les supporter et se remettre à 100% rapidement.

----------


## Sydolice

Depuis un certain, ma petite Urfée de 15 ans et 10 mois dévore son repas du soir comme si elle n'allait jamais être rassasiée. Elle me redemande même souvent de lui faire recuire une nouvelle portion, ce qui m'étonne car jusque là, elle picorait ! 
Elle a passé toute sa vie à picorer, commençant son repas vers 20h00 et ne terminant son assiette que vers 23h00 ou plus. Une torture pour les autres qui elles, mangeaient leur part très vite. 
Urfée me fait de la peine quand elle redemande et je me dis qu'il faut qu'elle en profite, alors je lui redonne ... Et j'ai tellement souffert que ma chatte se soit laissée peu à peu mourir de faim que je suis si heureuse de les voir dévorer.
Mais quand même. Aucun de mes animaux âgés n'a jamais eu ce comportement. On dirait qu'elle n'a plus la case " assez mangé " ou " déjà mangé " ... 
Avez-vous déjà eu des cas similaires parmi vos amis animaux ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Murphy réclame tout le temps...
Là par exemple, il vient de manger de la clementine avec moi. 
Régulièrement dans la journée, il va s'installer "couché sage" devant sa gamelle, avec sa trogne de "Ho hé c'est l'heure du manger" alors qu'il a 3 gamelles /jour (7h20, 13 ou 14h, 19h)
La case "j'ai déjà mangé" n'existe plus avec l'âge looool


Petite photo post soins de ce soir

----------


## Houitie

Délice réclame sans cesse aussi alors qu elke à toujours picore....

----------


## Sydolice

Tiens c'est curieux, je suis FALD pour vieux chiens et chiens en fin de vie depuis près de 20 ans et c'est la première fois que je constate ce comportement ... Il faut dire que quasiment toutes et tous les autres aimaient manger depuis le début. 
La seule chose dont Urfée a toujours raffolé, c'est la mie de pain frais. Du pain blanc de préférence et si il est encore un peu tiède c'est juste l'extase. J'ai déjà de nombreuses fois fait l'essai de lui offrir en même temps un morceau de viande et un de mie de pain frais. Elle laisse tomber la viande pour attraper le pain.  :: 
On aime tellement nos animaux âgés ... Si seulement ils pouvaient toujours rester avec nous.

----------


## lealouboy

On est chez ma mère depuis 3 jours et l'appétit est au beau fixe aussi  ::  

Elle les garde la journée parce qu'on a des artisans qui viennent chez nous pour la salle de bains. 
Ma maman était un peu frustrée de ne plus pouvoir leur donner des gâteaux, des toasts etc.... avec le crise de MICI de Coyot, ben elle leur cuisine du poulet du coup  ::  

J'adore ma mère, elle est géniale  ::

----------


## pomku

> On est chez ma mère depuis 3 jours et l'appétit est au beau fixe aussi  
> 
> Elle les garde la journée parce qu'on a des artisans qui viennent chez nous pour la salle de bains. 
> Ma maman était un peu frustrée de ne plus pouvoir leur donner des gâteaux, des toasts etc.... avec le crise de MICI de Coyot, ben elle leur cuisine du poulet du coup  
> 
> *J'adore ma mère, elle est géniale*


Hé hé Moi aussi, j'adore ta mère !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Hé hé… Moi aussi, j'adore ta mère !


Elle sait parler aux chiens  ::  Ils ne la lâchent pas d'une semelle  ::  Ils sont au spectacle quand elle est dans la cuisine  ::

----------


## pomku

Idem ici. De toute façon, on en a déjà parlé quand tu étais à la maison. Je pense que ta mère pourrait m'adopter  ::  
Je t'explique pas les chiens (les tiens + les miens) avec elle et moi en cuisine !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Idem ici. De toute façon, on en a déjà parlé quand tu étais à la maison. Je pense que ta mère pourrait m'adopter…  
> Je t'explique pas les chiens (les tiens + les miens) avec elle et moi en cuisine !


Des petits sumos  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

> Tiens c'est curieux, je suis FALD pour vieux chiens et chiens en fin de vie depuis près de 20 ans et c'est la première fois que je constate ce comportement ... Il faut dire que quasiment toutes et tous les autres aimaient manger depuis le début. 
> La seule chose dont Urfée a toujours raffolé, c'est la mie de pain frais. Du pain blanc de préférence et si il est encore un peu tiède c'est juste l'extase. J'ai déjà de nombreuses fois fait l'essai de lui offrir en même temps un morceau de viande et un de mie de pain frais. Elle laisse tomber la viande pour attraper le pain. 
> On aime tellement nos animaux âgés ... Si seulement ils pouvaient toujours rester avec nous.


ici aussi, j'ai eu plusieurs vieux et très vieux que ce soit les miens ou FA et j'ai jamais eu ce type de comportement de sans cesse faim. par contre réclamer les gourmandises oui mais c'est pas la même chose.

en général sur la fin, je donne presque tout et n'importe quoi pourvu qu'ils mangent, le dernier repas de ma Taïka ça a été des raviolis qu'elle a volontiers mangé mais un par un à la main à la pauvre  ::

----------


## Poska

Kirinette la chouchoute nous a quitté il y a bientôt 3 semaines, la décision de la soulager a été très difficile mais malheureusement c'était la meilleure chose à faire, elle aurait souffert pour rien et il en était hors de question.
Elle me manque terriblement, et son frère a pas mal changé depuis son départ, c'est pas simple.
Je me dis qu'elle a eu au moins quelques mois de bonheur, après tant d'années de misère, mais j'ai du mal à accepter l'injustice de la situation.
En tout cas, elle s'est battue comme une chef et a gardé son moral et sa joie de vivre exceptionnels jusqu'à la dernière seconde  :: 



Suite à l'adoption en cours de Papy Cocker, la nouvelle doyenne de la maison est donc ma Mamie Elfie, ma mémère boxer qui va bientôt avoir 11 ans. Mis à part les séances ostéo régulières nécessaires à cause de son bassin déplacé et son alopécie saisonnière, rien à signaler pour le moment, je croise les doigts pour que ça dure!

Et malheureusement j'enchaîne sur un handicap progressif à gérer, sur ma plus jeune chienne qui n'a que 5 ans, pas du tout un vieux chien mais espérance de vie raccourcie par une saleté de maladie génétique. Pour l'instant c'est seulement de la surveillance accrue en promenade car elle tombe régulièrement, j'espère que ça évoluera le plus lentement possible... à un moment il faudra l'aider pour les descentes et montées d'escaliers comme pour un vieux toutou, rien qu'à l'écrire ça me fout le moral en berne, mon ti bébé chien...

----------


## Delphine & Co

quand ils sont âgés, même si on n' a pas envie que ça arrive, on s'y prépare inconsciemment mais quand c'est des jeunes animaux en pleine forme qui soudain ont une pathologie ou une évolution de maladie c'est encore plus terrible.
C'est vrai qu'à un moment il faut les soulager mais que c'est difficile de le décider
Elle a quoi ta miss ? c'est ton avatar non?

----------


## Poska

Oui c'est mon avatar.
Elle a la maladie tant redoutée chez l'am staff, l'ataxie cérébelleuse. 
Je ne pensais jamais devoir y faire face avec une croisée... et pourtant c'est bien confirmé  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

ah c'est vraiment triste oui surtout une croisée la pauvre. tu as fait le test génétique ? car quand l'année dernière une de mes femelles amstaff a eu des pb neuro j'ai pensé à ça de suite (justement vu sa race) mais c'était autre chose.
c'est terrible ces saletés de maladies contre lesquels on est impuissant. Bon courage

----------


## Poska

Quand elle a eu ses premières "maladresses" en plus de ses crises musculaires j'ai pensé direct à ça, pourtant très peu de risques vu qu'elle est croisée... mais j'ai pas réussi à me le sortir de la tête, surtout en sachant qu'elle est issue d'une famille très consanguine.
La véto partait sur des prélèvements du liquide céphalo-rachidien et je ne sais plus quel examen assez lourd, elle était très sceptique quand je lui ai parlé d'ataxie en fin de consultation car elle doutait même que Jaïka avait du staff, faut dire qu'elle est resté toute petite et fine et a gardé sa bouille de bébé.
Elle a accepté de faire le test génétique malgré tout, parce que je l'ai demandé pour me rassurer, et voilà...
Au moins ça a évité à ma fifille de subir des examens inutiles. Et au moins je sais qu'elle n'a aucune douleur, c'est purement neurologique, et la faire plus bouger l'a bien aidé à s'adapter et à reprendre confiance alors pour l'instant elle le vit très bien. Même si ça évolue déjà beaucoup trop vite à mon goût  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

la consanguinité y en a vraiment qui jouent avec le feu surtout que ça leurs a servi à quoi aux gens de faire de la consanguinité....
tu avais eu le frère aussi non ? tu l'avais placé je crois ou quelqu'un de sa famille ? rien de son côté?

y a tellement de types différents mais elle a bien l'air de famille des amstaff quand même je trouve, les typés terrier.
j'espère que ça évoluera pas trop vite et le principal c'est qu'elle profite de la vie qu'elle a.

----------


## May-May

La tumeur de Douchka a encore grossi, on peut toujours la palper et elle ne la gêne pas, mais c'est vraiment pas chouette... 

Mais parallèlement elle n'a jamais été aussi en forme que maintenant, elle court, elle saute, elle a l'air décidée à s'accrocher à la vie, mon gros Bébé Saumon  :: 

Le premier véto que j'ai vu m'a dit qu'elle ne passerait pas l'année, c'était en juin 2018, on en est avril et elle pète le feu  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bébé Saumon  ::  J'espère qu'elle sera à tes côtés encore longtemps  :Smile:

----------


## Jade01

Diego nous a refait une grosse grosse frayeur la semaine dernière, un gros œdème,véto lundi dernier piqures et on augmente le diurétique, on réduit l'eau. Jeudi midi il avait les poumons qui crépitait juste à l'entendre respirer, re véto qui n'avait pas beaucoup d'espoir vu les piqûres qu'il avait déjà eu lundi, donc changement de diurétique mais c'est bon elle nous l'a sauvé encore cette fois ci  :: 

Par contre ,  vu que ses poumons n'ont plus d'eau elle a pu écouter son cœur correctement , il a un énorme souffle au cœur, il est très malade mon doudou  ::

----------


## del28

::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Hooo jsuis désolée de ces nouvelles  :Frown: 


Ici, on a un coude affreux, avec un escarre... Et il ne tient aucun pansement car tout fait garrot  :Frown:

----------


## malko

Bon ici on a plus que des vieux alors un petit point : 

Dauzac a 10.5 ans. Il est toujours cardiaque, mais va bien. ça fait 1 an qu'on est passé au traitement naturel. Son arthrose évolue tout doucement mais il est bien suivi pas l'ostéo.

Démon a aussi 10.5 ans forcement. Il est également cardiaque désormais, comme son frère. Il répond bien aux traitements naturels également. Il a été opéré d'un gros lipome en décembre et on a fait retirer en même temps 2 verrues. L'une d'elle s'est révélée être un mastocytome. On a pris un gros coup sur le tête, mais on s'est relevé et on profite. Le pronostic est bon, mais une seconde opération pour retirer plus large n'a pas pu se faire. Sa parésie evolue bien d'après l'ostéo, on refait un point la semaine prochaine 

Prince a 10 ans. Il était le seul chien avec une santé normal et il nous a fait une grosse crise d'hépatite/pancréatite il y 3 semaines. Ses paramètres sanguins étaient tellement hauts que la machine n'a pas pu les calculer. Il a bien répondu aux traitements naturels. Petite rechute il y a une semaine, mais là ça va.

Enigme a 9.5 ans. Son épilepsie est contrôlée avec l'homéopathie. Et elle semble apprendre de mieux à mieux à maitriser ses émotions et se contrôler. L'ostéo lui replace les épaules tous les 6 mois et elle roule toute seule ensuite.

Ivoire a 9.5 ans aussi. Elle est en parfaite santé en dehors de ses becs de perroquets. Une visite ostéo tous les 6 mois l'aide beaucoup.

Eclipse a 9.5 ans également du coup. Elle a été opérée en février d'un lipome (on avait fait analyser il y a quelques années) qui grossissait trop. Il s'avère que ce lipome a "muté" en fasciite nodulaire. Elle a donc démarré une partie du traitement anti cancer en prévention.

Bref, ces dernières semaines, nous avons passé notre vie chez le véto, avec pas mal de frayeurs et de larmes. Vivent les vieux chiens.  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Quand ça part en cacahuète, je pense à tous ces jeunes qui nous ont quitté  et jme dis qu'on a une chance inouïe d'avoir nos vieux <3

Courage chez toi aussi Malko <3

----------


## Jade01

C'est dur mais on lui donne la meilleure vie possible, notre vie ne tourne qu'autour de lui et pour lui, et ça le temps qu'il faudra.

----------


## malko

Il a un traitement de mis en place ?

----------


## Jade01

Malko tu parles de mon Diego? Il est sous cardi sure et cardalis pour le coeur, et upcard en diuretique.

----------


## malko

Oui je parlais de Diego  :: 
Ça devrait l'aider ce qui est mis en place

----------


## May-May

Pleins de bonnes ondes pour Diégochou  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Plein de bonnes ondes pour vos loulous  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

> Malko tu parles de mon Diego? Il est sous cardi sure et cardalis pour le coeur, et upcard en diuretique.


je ne sais pas depuis quand il a le traitement mais j'avais ma Bulma qui avait le même soucis et entre son cœur et les œdèmes, c'était vraiment galère surtout qu'il fallait ajuster mais elle a vécu pas trop mal. après la pauvre faisait des dilatations d'estomac. Courage à toi et ton pépère.

Ici, j'ai un pb avec Rex (X Berger d'environ 14/15ans), il aurait une entorse à l'épaule... le véto n' a pas voulu lui faire encore une radio pour éviter l'anesthésie mais moi j'ai l'impression que la douleur est vraiment profonde, qu'il y aurait genre une fissure, car le véto m' a dit que ce n'était pas cassé vu qu'il pose la patte si besoin. il a eu une séance d'acupuncture mercredi, ça lui faisait du bien jusqu'ici mais pas cette fois.
Comme son état ne s'améliore pas du tout (il avait du prévicox en + de plantes), j'y suis retournée lundi, il l' a  mis sous tramadol et métacam, et moi je ne vois aucune amélioration. j'en ai marre, car hier il a essayé de se lever, il est retombé sur sa mauvaise patte il hurlait et ne pouvait pas se relever. je le porte pour le mettre dehors dans l'herbe, il fait son pipi/caca et je le reporte pour le mettre sur le matelas. je sais pas si je fais bien, mais marcher lui est extrêmement pénible vu la douleur. je me dis que le repos est bon mais en même tps je suis pas sûre que de ne presque plus marcher l'aide.
le véto m' avait parlé de la poudre de glycine qui aide pour les articulations, je l'ai reçue aujourd'hui mais ça étonnerait que ça change qq chose. si d'ici demain je vois tjs aucune amélioration, je prendrais RDV pour lundi.
mais déjà il a des douleurs et son train arrière flanche un peu alors  là qu'il n' a plus l'appui correct de ses pattes avant....
C'est arrivé très vite (ça fait moins de 15 jours qu'il boite comme ça), il est tombé du lit mais ça date de 3 semaines environ pourtant je pense que ça ne peut venir que de ça. j'espère qu'on va arriver à le soulager mais je désespère un peu.
j'ai vu que pour une luxation de l'épaule c'est une opé qui doit etre envisagée mais, déjà que le véto rechigne à l'endormir pour une radio. bref, je suis vraiment dégouttée j'espère vraiment qu'on va arriver à le soulager

----------


## malko

moi je prendrais un second avis véto.

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Delphine, pas facile de les voir comme ça  :Frown: 
Le laser le soulagerait peut-être ??

----------


## Phnix

Prendre avis chez un véto physiothérapeute ?
Des fois, ça n'apporte rien parce qu'il n'y a rien à faire à part soulager au mieux, mais ça peut aussi bien trouver une cause/proposer une thérapie adaptée (de la rééducation par des exercices, des massages spécifiques, ...)

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Il manque un morceau de langue à Murphy, juste au niveau des crocs !!
Ça a l'air parfaitement cicatrisé, c'est trop bizarre

----------


## Delphine & Co

> moi je prendrais un second avis véto.


j'ai confiance en lui mais c'est vrai qu'en voyant ça, je pense qu'inévitablement on doute.




> Bon courage Delphine, pas facile de les voir comme ça 
> Le laser le soulagerait peut-être ??


je saurais même pas où aller pour ça. 
je vais voir comment il se comporte et je demanderai au véto le cas échéant, au moins eux doivent avoir les adresses. j'ai pas entendu que du bon résultat.




> Prendre avis chez un véto physiothérapeute ?
> Des fois, ça n'apporte rien parce qu'il n'y a rien à faire à part soulager au mieux, mais ça peut aussi bien trouver une cause/proposer une thérapie adaptée (de la rééducation par des exercices, des massages spécifiques, ...)


je ne connais pas cette spécialité, je suis en Ardèche, j'ai de la chance d'avoir un acupuncteur à proximité mais sinon les spécialistes ne sont pas facilement accessibles et il faut aller vers les gdes villes.


aujourd'hui il semble un peu mieux, il montre qu'il a envie de se lever, on l'aide et il fait ses besoins, je le porte tjs pour aller dans l'herbe car chez moi c'est en pallier du coup je préfère qu'il évite les marches. je l'ai mis dans le coin herbe où normalement ils n'ont pas le droit d'aller, il attend en remuant la queue, il est pas à l'aise alors que là c'est tout plat. mais c'est tout lui, il croit tjs qu'il fait mal alors qu'il ne fait jamais de connerie !

c'est tellement "fatiguant" de se sentir impuissant, j'ai perdu 3 de mes chiens en moins d'1 an, et là le Rexou qui flanche, il a un excellent moral quand même donc j'espère qu'il va être soulagé

----------


## Phnix

> Il manque un morceau de langue à Murphy, juste au niveau des crocs !!
> Ça a l'air parfaitement cicatrisé, c'est trop bizarre


Baz avait la langue coupée au niveau d'un croc, j'étais allée en catastrophe chez le véto quand je m'en suis rendue compte et ce n'était pas grave, et ça n'a pas évolué.
C'était son port de langue je crois, il avait très souvent la langue qui passait un peu.

----------


## celine.624

> Diego nous a refait une grosse grosse frayeur la semaine dernière, un gros œdème,véto lundi dernier piqures et on augmente le diurétique, on réduit l'eau. Jeudi midi il avait les poumons qui crépitait juste à l'entendre respirer, re véto qui n'avait pas beaucoup d'espoir vu les piqûres qu'il avait déjà eu lundi, donc changement de diurétique mais c'est bon elle nous l'a sauvé encore cette fois ci 
> 
> Par contre ,  vu que ses poumons n'ont plus d'eau elle a pu écouter son cœur correctement , il a un énorme souffle au cœur, il est très malade mon doudou


Rho je n'étais pas revenue ici depuis quelques jours et je n'ai pas vu passer ça... Comment il va aujourd'hui ? Ca fait combien de temps maintenant qu'il a commencé les traitements ? Au départ on cafouille un peu pour trouver le bon dosage quotidien pour contenir l'oedème. 




> Bon ici on a plus que des vieux alors un petit point : 
> 
> Dauzac a 10.5 ans. Il est toujours cardiaque, mais va bien. ça fait 1 an qu'on est passé au traitement naturel. Son arthrose évolue tout doucement mais il est bien suivi pas l'ostéo.
> 
> Démon a aussi 10.5 ans forcement. Il est également cardiaque désormais, comme son frère. Il répond bien aux traitements naturels également. Il a été opéré d'un gros lipome en décembre et on a fait retirer en même temps 2 verrues. L'une d'elle s'est révélée être un mastocytome. On a pris un gros coup sur le tête, mais on s'est relevé et on profite. Le pronostic est bon, mais une seconde opération pour retirer plus large n'a pas pu se faire. Sa parésie evolue bien d'après l'ostéo, on refait un point la semaine prochaine 
> 
> Prince a 10 ans. Il était le seul chien avec une santé normal et il nous a fait une grosse crise d'hépatite/pancréatite il y 3 semaines. Ses paramètres sanguins étaient tellement hauts que la machine n'a pas pu les calculer. Il a bien répondu aux traitements naturels. Petite rechute il y a une semaine, mais là ça va.
> 
> Enigme a 9.5 ans. Son épilepsie est contrôlée avec l'homéopathie. Et elle semble apprendre de mieux à mieux à maitriser ses émotions et se contrôler. L'ostéo lui replace les épaules tous les 6 mois et elle roule toute seule ensuite.
> ...


Beaucoup de contrariétés avec cette jolie tribu... Courage... 




> Il manque un morceau de langue à Murphy, juste au niveau des crocs !!
> Ça a l'air parfaitement cicatrisé, c'est trop bizarre


Bah... 

Delphineandco : contente de voir que ça va un peu mieux aujourd'hui... 

Ici Boolvaïe, bébé chien de 12 ans et demi, n'a plus de souci d'abcès au niveau des glandes anales. Il était revenu mais on l'a viré avec de l'argent colloïdal. Par contre il me fait une petite infection urinaire donc il est sous EPP et comme il s'est fait une jolie plaie de léchage au niveau de la zizouille il a droit à de l'AC en local et des cataplasmes d'argile verte... Comme je soupçonne une petite fatigue / prostate / rein je viens de lui commander un mélange naturel pour le soutien de la fonction prostatique et rénale... Et j'ai aussi acheté une huile pour le masser... 
A côté de ça, Caly, ma malinoise de bientôt 12 ans a la pêche... Elle a toujours des cures de pâte de curcuma et je l'ai mise un peu au régime post hiver car elle a tendance à faire pas mal de gras...

----------


## malko

> Ici Boolvaïe, bébé chien de 12 ans et demi, n'a plus de souci d'abcès au niveau des glandes anales. Il était revenu mais on l'a viré avec de l'argent colloïdal. Par contre il me fait une petite infection urinaire donc il est sous EPP et comme il s'est fait une jolie plaie de léchage au niveau de la zizouille il a droit à de l'AC en local et des cataplasmes d'argile verte... Comme je soupçonne une petite fatigue / prostate / rein je viens de lui commander un mélange naturel pour le soutien de la fonction prostatique et rénale... Et j'ai aussi acheté une huile pour le masser... 
> A côté de ça, Caly, ma malinoise de bientôt 12 ans a la pêche... Elle a toujours des cures de pâte de curcuma et je l'ai mise un peu au régime post hiver car elle a tendance à faire pas mal de gras...


Que j'aime lire tout ça (pas pour les bobos, mais pour le choix des soins)  :: 


Sinon Murphy bon ben tu fais des mystères maintenant ?  ::

----------


## celine.624

Le temps que ça se soigne avec le naturel on reste là dessus.  ::  Plutôt que du chimique qui aide un organe et bousille un autre... 
D'ailleurs, peut on "tout" leur donner en plantes ? J'ai commandé un complexe prostate pour humain et c'est après coup que je me suis dit que peut être il ne peut pas prendre telle ou telle plante qui le compose...

----------


## malko

non on peut pas donner "tout", et certaines plantes ne doivent pas être données en même temps.

----------


## celine.624

Mince... Tu t'y connais un peu ? saurais tu me dire si ça convient : 

Ingrédients
Pour 1 gélule
Pour 6 gélules

Extrait d'ortie racine sur support maltodextrine (urtica dioica)
60 mg
360 mg

Pollen de fleur
60 mg
360 mg

Sabal fruit (serenoa repens)
60 mg
360 mg

Extrait de courge pépins sur support maltodextrine (cucurbita pepo)
53,7 mg
322,2 mg

Magnésium (Oxyde)
30 mg
180 mg

Zinc (sulfate)
1,6 mg
10 mg

Extrait de pygeum écorce à 2,5% de béta-sitostérol (prunus africana)
1,8 mg
10,8 mg

Enveloppe gélatine, chlorophylle naturelle




Merci.

----------


## malko

ya deux plantes que je ne connais pas et je n'en trouve aucune trace dans mes bouquins. Perso je ne donnerai pas dans le doute.

----------


## celine.624

Argh... Je dois recevoir 600 gélules... XD

----------


## malko

Tu peux annuler. Ou au pire renvoyer le colis à tes frais et te faire rembourser.

Tu cherches à traiter quoi exactement ?

----------


## celine.624

Le colis doit rriver aujourd'hui ou lundi. :/ A traiter en soi rien, je souhaite juste aider la prostate et les reins.

----------


## malko

Mais tu veux aider parce qu'il y a un soucis ?

----------


## Houitie

Tu as fait des examens avant? Il faut eviter de donner des choses pour le système urinaire sans un problème avéré car ça va changer le ph (entre autre) et c est le meilleur moyen pour tout foutre en l air niveau équilibre.

----------


## celine.624

> Mais tu veux aider parce qu'il y a un soucis ?


Il a la prostate un peu grosse mais rien d'inquiétant, selon la véto, pour un chien de son âge. Il a eu deux abcès sur les glandes anales et deux infections urinaires où il se fait des plaies de léchage... 

Vous me faites flipper haha ! Je voulais juste quelque chose de "préventif" à faire en cure de temps en temps.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il demande plus souvent à sortir pour uriner.

----------


## Delphine & Co

le vétérinaire ne m'a pas donné assez de métacam pour Rex (je comprends pas comment il a calculé mais il m' a donné le 10ml, j'ai calculé du coup, ça fait 4 jours pour un chien de 30kgs), j'ai appelé la clinique pour savoir si je pouvais descendre en reprendre un flacon + grand, l'assistance (et bien sûr celle que je ne peux plus me voir depuis une autre histoire) m' a dit oui. je descends, elle a voulu me vendre 2 flacons de 10 (je suis persuadée qu'elle avait au moins des 32ml, c'est pas possible pour une clinique de cette taille, de donner que des flacons de 10 pour des grands chiens) je me suis retenue  ::  et j'ai tenté le coup de partir à mon autre clinique (où j'ai pris  RDV pour un second avis mardi, c'est des vétos que je connais mais ça fait presque 10 ans que j'y suis plus allée) et le véto m' a donné le traitement en attendant la consultation.
ça me saoule, j'ai en plus l'impression que Rex a grossi car il bouge moins. il se déplace un peu mieux qu'au début mais comme il me fait vraiment peine, je préfère le porter au maximum. j'espère vraiment qu'on va arriver a qq chose, je peux pas le laisser comme ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour soutenir les reins, je donne du chardon de marie à mes vieux. Taika, ma vieillefemelle amstaff, avait une fragilité mais on arrivait tjs à équilibrer avec ça.
la véto m' avait dit de lui donner, pour l'aider à bien uriner, de l'orthosiphon mais c'est conseillé dans les régimes aussi alors je lui en donnais un peu, mais je ne sais pas si pour les mâles c'est pareil

----------


## malko

> Il a la prostate un peu grosse mais rien d'inquiétant, selon la véto, pour un chien de son âge. Il a eu deux abcès sur les glandes anales et deux infections urinaires où il se fait des plaies de léchage... 
> 
> Vous me faites flipper haha ! Je voulais juste quelque chose de "préventif" à faire en cure de temps en temps.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il demande plus souvent à sortir pour uriner.


Je plussoie houitie. On ne traite rien en préventif. Si le veto n'est pas inquiet suis le. 

Naturel ne veut pas dire anodin et sans danger.

Et trop est l'ennemie du bien.

Pour les infections urinaires tu as fais faire une analyse et une recherche de calculs ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> le vétérinaire ne m'a pas donné assez de métacam pour Rex (je comprends pas comment il a calculé mais il m' a donné le 10ml, j'ai calculé du coup, ça fait 4 jours pour un chien de 30kgs), j'ai appelé la clinique pour savoir si je pouvais descendre en reprendre un flacon + grand, l'assistance (et bien sûr celle que je ne peux plus me voir depuis une autre histoire) m' a dit oui. je descends, elle a voulu me vendre 2 flacons de 10 (je suis persuadée qu'elle avait au moins des 32ml, c'est pas possible pour une clinique de cette taille, de donner que des flacons de 10 pour des grands chiens) je me suis retenue  et j'ai tenté le coup de partir à mon autre clinique (où j'ai pris  RDV pour un second avis mardi, c'est des vétos que je connais mais ça fait presque 10 ans que j'y suis plus allée) et le véto m' a donné le traitement en attendant la consultation.
> ça me saoule, j'ai en plus l'impression que Rex a grossi car il bouge moins. il se déplace un peu mieux qu'au début mais comme il me fait vraiment peine, je préfère le porter au maximum. j'espère vraiment qu'on va arriver a qq chose, je peux pas le laisser comme ça
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> pour soutenir les reins, je donne du chardon de marie à mes vieux. Taika, ma vieillefemelle amstaff, avait une fragilité mais on arrivait tjs à équilibrer avec ça.
> la véto m' avait dit de lui donner, pour l'aider à bien uriner, de l'orthosiphon mais c'est conseillé dans les régimes aussi alors je lui en donnais un peu, mais je ne sais pas si pour les mâles c'est pareil


Le chardon marie c'est plus pour soutenir le foie en général.
Et gaffe quand même avec l'orthosiphon c'est un diurétique aussi puissant que le furosemide.

----------


## Delphine & Co

oui pardon pour le foie et reins mais ça (chardon) ça lui faisait du bien. 
l'orthosiphon, je pense que du coup la véto l'avait prescrit pour les reins celui là. je ne lui en ai pas donné longtemps car elle évacuait bien naturellement et je pensais que c'était pas la peine de compléter car franchement elle allait bien, c'est juste à la fin où elle était au bout
en fait, ces vétos préparent un mélange liquide avec les plantes adaptées au chien.
j'aime bien ces vétos mais là avec Rex ça m' inquiète. ils ont tjs eu des plantes mais vu son cas ça ne suffit pas

----------


## celine.624

Je me suis trompée désolée, c'est une infection urinaire qu'il a fait donc non il n'y a pas eu de recherche plus poussée.

----------


## Jade01

> Rho je n'étais pas revenue ici depuis quelques jours et je n'ai pas vu passer ça... Comment il va aujourd'hui ? Ca fait combien de temps maintenant qu'il a commencé les traitements ? Au départ on cafouille un peu pour trouver le bon dosage quotidien pour contenir l'oedème. 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaucoup de contrariétés avec cette jolie tribu... Courage... 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah... 
> ...


On a commencé le diurétique en juillet dernier , avec Libéo.

Ça va, l'oedème est stabilisé avec le traitement (UPcard + Cardalis et Cardisure pour le coeur) mais il a une grosse dose et il est très malheureux car il a très soif , et très très restreint. 50 cl d'eau par jour c'est vraiment pas beaucoup, il passe sa vie couché devant sa gamelle vide à attendre que je lui mette quelques cl au fond  ::  il est triste, ne participe plus à la vie de famille, il est apathique, ne finit plus ses croquettes. 

Alors justement à ce sujet, je lui avais acheté de la pâtée pour lui donner envie de manger, et pour l'hydrater aussi. Il m'a fait une syncope jeudi midi parce qu'il s'est étouffé avec une bouchée, il ne mâche plus .... il est tombé raide dans les gamelles, je l'ai relevé, massé le cou pour que ça passe, les poumons, écarté les pattes et il est revenu, mais ça, c'est vraiment pas bon pour son ptit cur si malade .... donc finie la pâtée. Véto ce soir, on va voir ce qu'on fait, mais je préfèrerais baisser le traitement , et qu'il vive heureux le temps qu'il lui reste, plutôt que de le voir si triste et déprimé ...

Ce weekend on était à Lyon, donc beaucoup de poussette, mais il a retrouvé son marché préféré et toutes ses bonnes odeurs:



et ma fille, qui a aussi 10 ans et demi mine de rien, et qui montrait des signes de fatigue en fin de balade,  15 mn de poussette ça repose les pattounes

----------


## malko

Diurétique ++ et la boisson restreinte je dis attention aux reins. Surtout avec des croquettes !  Ici on a jamais restreint la flotte.

----------


## lili2000

Oui bizarre de restreindre l'eau ?? Jamais entendu parlé de ça ??

----------


## Jade01

La veto me dit que si je lui donne un diuretique et que je ne le restreins pas l'eau il refera tjs des oedemes

----------


## May-May

Tu as déjà demandé un second avis ?

Idem, jamais entendu parlé de restriction d'eau avec un diurétique, mais j'avoue que ce sont des pathologies que je ne connais pas...

Tiens nous au courant de ce que dira le véto  ::

----------


## Jade01

Je l'emmène ce soir, selon ce qu'elle me dira, je consulterai quelqu'un d'autre. En partant je lui ai laissé une gamelle d'eau , il a bu mais ne s'est pas jeté comme un dingue dessus non plus. On verra à 17h30.

Merci en tout cas les filles, et Malko si tu as des conseils à me donner je suis preneuse  :Smile:

----------


## celine.624

Ça me brise le cœur de lire ça... Angie n'a jamais été restreinte en eau non plus, ça n'a même jamais été évoqué. Et le jour où j'ai du la laisser partir, elle n'avait quasiment plus d'oedème... 

Merci pour les infos les filles, en fait je souhaitais juste "aider" les reins et la prostate.  ::

----------


## celine.624

J'ai posé la question sur un groupe spécialisé phyto pour animaux, en pipotant sur le comment je les ai eu car ils vendent aussi...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

> Diurétique ++ et la boisson restreinte je dis attention aux reins. Surtout avec des croquettes !  Ici on a jamais restreint la flotte.


C'est ce qu'ils ont fait à Murphy à la clinique Nordvet, de reins parfaits dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche (ils ont fait la pds devant moi) on est passé à des reins qu'on n'étaient pas sûrs de sauver le lundi tant les taux étaient hauts. 
Ils lui ont flingués les reins

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon nous, on avance doucement

----------


## Jade01

Je ne regrette pas de lui avoir laissé une gamelle d'eau alors. 

Et pendant que nous on se fait du souci, ya une mamie qui se la coule douce

----------


## Delphine & Co

ça dépend comme il réagit aussi, s'il se jette pas dessus c'est bien. ça peut être un cercle vicieux car de les restreindre ils veulent compenser après.
ma Bulma, j'étais obligée de planquer l'eau (fermer les tonneaux de récupération d'eau, racler les flaques...), passé un moment car elle buvait trop et son estomac se dilatait mais c'était une fila (gde race). 
au pire je pense en laissant l'eau si le chien ne se gave pas, il fera + pipi mais c'est pas grave. mais j'en sais rien, j'ai eu 2 gros cardiaques avec diurétiques et moi non plus les vétos ne m'ont pas dit de surveiller l'eau.
tu as raison de privilégier le confort et la joie

----------


## Jade01

Oui C'est ma priorité maintenant. L'oedeme est stable donc stop.

----------


## Naloune

Si c'est comme pour les humains, en cas d'oedème on restreint l'eau pour éviter de gonfler, surtout si la diurèse est mauvaise et/ou inexistente. Si Diego élimine bien avec les diurétiques, il faut au contraire qu'il s'hydrate c'est important en effet. Sinon, comme dirait mon nephro, il va finir lyophilisé.

----------


## Jade01

Il evacue très bien,  sans déshydratation.  Mais apres visite veto , on diminue le diuretique et on remet l'eau.  Controle dans 15 jours

----------


## malko

Pense à faire contrôler les reins après une forte dose. Juste uree/creat histoire de vérifier. Pirate je lui faisais faire tous les 3 mois environ dans ses 2 dernières années, en même temps que le contrôle cardiaque

----------


## Jade01

d'ac merci Naloune, je le ferai à la prochaine visite. Là je vais le laisser un peu tranquille. Je retrouve mon doudou amoureux de sa maman , il a super bien mangé hier soir , bien bu mais raisonnablement, des pipis clairs   :: 

C'est ce regard que je veux voir, jusqu'à la fin  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Profitez de chaque instant ensemble <3
Nous depuis mai 2017 on prend chaque jour comme un cadeau, et on profite de tout, de chaque moment. Parfois c'est dur, on a peur, peur de ce qui nous arrive, peur de vivre sans lui, et la réalité nous rattrape, IL EST LÀ, il s'en fiche lui de l'après, il vit l'instant présent. Et il est si courageux, qu'on ne doit pas lui gâcher ces moments de bonheur où il ronronne de plaisirs, où il nous engueule parce qu'il a faim, où il nous rejoint pour une sieste, où il profite à fond de nous parce qu'il sait qu'on fait tous ses caprices sans exception.

Alors on fait gaffe à la bouffe dans la gamelle pour préserver ses reins, mais il a tous les à côtés qu'il réclame... 
Le principal dans tout ça, c'est l'amour qu'on partage, et ça ça vaut tout l'or du monde.

Courage, on aura tout le temps d'être triste plus tard.

----------


## Jade01

Merci Amandine,  c'est exactement notre façon de voir les choses, notre vie et nos activités tournent autour de lui. On déménage fin juin pour qu'il ait un jardin , il aime tellement gratter, faire un trou et se coucher au frais sous un haie  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

Rex a une tumeur osseuse, ça a provoqué une cassure au niveau de l'épaule et c'est pour ça que les AI ont leurs limites, c'est pas assez efficace. la vétérinaire a pu faire la 1ère radio sans l'endormir tellement il est gentil.  ensuite elle l' a un peu endormi pour pouvoir bien le bouger, les 3 vétos de la clinique sont du même avis, ils vont demander celui d'un chirurgien. elle m' a dit que ses os sont comme du gruyère donc on ne peut pas mettre de broche car la cassure est due à la tumeur.
j'ai 2 solutions, l'amputer au moins il n'aura plus mal ou le faire euthanasier. elle me dit de réfléchir mais l'amputation vu son âge et son état n'est peut etre pas une chose à lui faire subir car il aurait des métastases et il en aurait pour quelques mois à vivre.
elle m'appelle demain
je suis anéantie, vous imaginez pas à quel point. j'ai envie de mourir avec tous mes chiens.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Mon dieu, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais là description des douleurs et de la situation m'y a de suite fait penser.
Beaucoup de courage, fais au mieux pour ton pépère <3 <3

----------


## Phnix

Tout plein de courage.
Est-il possible de le mettre sous anti-douleur puissant et d'aménager l'espace le temps de faire le point avec tout le monde ainsi que toi même ?
 ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

> Mon dieu, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais là description des douleurs et de la situation m'y a de suite fait penser.
> Beaucoup de courage, fais au mieux pour ton pépère <3 <3


moi, je n'y ai pas pensé un instant, patte cassée oui même si l'autre véto m'avait dit que c'était pas le cas, quand j'y suis retournée et qu'elle m'a dit pour les tumeurs, j'ai réalisé.



> Tout plein de courage.
> Est-il possible de le mettre sous anti-douleur puissant et d'aménager l'espace le temps de faire le point avec tout le monde ainsi que toi même ?


la véto m' a dit que l'on ne peut pas le soulager, c'est justement un signe pour cette tumeur: absence de réponse aux AI (ou très léger, je me demandes même si ce que je pensais être un mieux, c'était pas mon esprit qui voulait qu'il aille mieux ).  
il dort tant que je le laisse, si je vois qu'il veut se lever, je l'aide pour aller faire son pipi.

la véto a finalement appeler ce soir, je l'emmène demain se faire euthanasier. ça fait 15 jours qu'il souffre, je vois pas l'intérêt de le laisser 1 jour de + même si toute à l'heure je n'étai pas prête.

----------


## lili2000

Courage Delphine ...  :Frown:

----------


## Delphine & Co

en plus je me disais qu'on pouvait le bander par exple, mais non à l' épaule c'est pas possible, sa patte trainera tjs et sera douloureuse

----------


## Jade01

oh Delphine quelle horreur .... ::

----------


## celine.624

> Rex a une tumeur osseuse, ça a provoqué une cassure au niveau de l'épaule et c'est pour ça que les AI ont leurs limites, c'est pas assez efficace. la vétérinaire a pu faire la 1ère radio sans l'endormir tellement il est gentil.  ensuite elle l' a un peu endormi pour pouvoir bien le bouger, les 3 vétos de la clinique sont du même avis, ils vont demander celui d'un chirurgien. elle m' a dit que ses os sont comme du gruyère donc on ne peut pas mettre de broche car la cassure est due à la tumeur.
> j'ai 2 solutions, l'amputer au moins il n'aura plus mal ou le faire euthanasier. elle me dit de réfléchir mais l'amputation vu son âge et son état n'est peut etre pas une chose à lui faire subir car il aurait des métastases et il en aurait pour quelques mois à vivre.
> elle m'appelle demain
> je suis anéantie, vous imaginez pas à quel point. j'ai envie de mourir avec tous mes chiens.


Ne sachant pas comment t'aider j'allais te conseiller l'association Les Tripattes sur FB... Courage fort...

----------


## monloulou

Toutes mes pensées Delphine, courage  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Aujourd'hui, le plus fort des guerriers a décidé de tirer sa révérence.
Il a été fort jusqu'au bout, il nous a attendu, il s'est levé une dernière fois et nous avons compris qu'il était temps de lui offrir ce dernier cadeau.
Je doute que nous soyons si forts que lui pour surmonter son départ.


Mon gars, mon guerrier, mon héros tu as été le merveilleux pti père le plus courageux que nous avons connu. On est déjà perdu sans toi, tout est vide, la maison, ton salon, mais surtout nos curs. La douleur est si forte, comment on va faire sans toi ? Hier encore on faisait des foufous au jardin, comment tout peut basculer comme ça en quelques heures ? Et pourquoi ?


On le savait que tu devrais nous quitter un jour, mais c'est toujours trop vite, toujours trop tôt, toujours aussi injuste et toujours aussi douloureux.


"On ne peut pas se préparer à un impact soudain. On ne peut pas s'y préparer. Ça vous frappe, venant de nulle part ; et soudain, votre vie d'avant est finie ; pour toujours."


Mon pti gars joyeux que rien n'arrêtait pas même des bobos qui auraient mis à terre plus d'un super héros, toi tu as cassé la gueule à tous ces maux au fur et à mesure, comme si tu avais un bouclier magique. Tu as été magique, tu étais à toi tout seul la définition même de l'Amour.


Je veux garder de toi, ces images de gros bébé heureux, parce que ouaip même à presque 14 ans tu étais notre gros bébé.


Je t'aime mon vieux guerrier 💕💕 💕
Profites bien de ton repos, tu l'as amplement mérité, jsuis sûre que t'es déjà en train de te goinfrer de brioche entre deux baignades au Pont Romain.


À bientôt mon gars, on se retrouvera tous un jour, promis 💖💖💖💖

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Amandine  :Frown:

----------


## Delphine & Co

> Ne sachant pas comment t'aider j'allais te conseiller l'association Les Tripattes sur FB... Courage fort...


c'est pas l'amputation qui posait un pb c'est la suite, post op et mon Rexou était âgé , ses pattes arrières démusclées, il n'aurait pas pu porter son poids sur 3 pattes.

Amandine, c'est une perte irremplaçable, certains comprennent pas dans quel état on se met pour eux, les "sacrifices" qu'on fait, mais franchement, ils nous donnent des sacrées leçons de vie. quand on voit par quoi ils passent, la résistance qu'ils ont et souvent avec tjs une envie de continuer. et tout l'amour qu'ils nous apportent.
bon courage

----------


## corinnebergeron

Plein de courage Amandine

----------


## phacélie

Sincèrement de tout coeur avec vous, Delphine et Amandine.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je pense fort à toi Amandine ainsi qu'à ton homme, je sais quelle place prenait Murphy dans votre coeur et dans votre vie.

Courage à toi aussi Delphine, encore une épreuve  :Frown:

----------


## naboule

plein de courage a vous deux Delphine et Amandine  :Frown:

----------


## celine.624

Bébé chien est atteint de pemphigoïde bulleuse... Une maladie auto-immune rare qui lui crée des bulles puis des ulcères sur la zizouille...  :Frown:

----------


## corinnebergeron

Dans un registre bplus léger je ne saurais trop recommander le collier YOOS imprégné de plantes anti rhumatismales et douleurs. En deux jours Bill qui se traînait, ne pouvait plus sauter et les traitements ne faisaient pas grand chose à 12 ans a retrouvé sa motricité en deux petites journées ! Il vient de sauter du canapé sur mes genoux !
Faut le changer ttes les 4 semaines, compter dans les 200 euros par an

----------


## ~Mirtille~

C'est intéressant à savoir ! Mon véto m'en avait parlé, mais j'étais sceptique.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je suis bluffée je t'assure

----------


## del28

je vais en prendre un pour liza pour voir

----------


## bouletosse

> Dans un registre bplus léger je ne saurais trop recommander le collier YOOS imprégné de plantes anti rhumatismales et douleurs. En deux jours Bill qui se traînait, ne pouvait plus sauter et les traitements ne faisaient pas grand chose à 12 ans a retrouvé sa motricité en deux petites journées ! Il vient de sauter du canapé sur mes genoux !
> Faut le changer ttes les 4 semaines, compter dans les 200 euros par an


Je ne connaissais pas du tout, Je vais tester pour ma BA en accueil, qui a le train arrière fatigué....

----------


## Phnix

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, depuis plusieurs semaines, les gens que l'on croise lorsque je suis avec Anouk disent qu'elle est vieille.
Elle a toujours eu le museau blanc (couleur naturelle 100% porte-et-fenêtre), mais je n'ai jamais eu ces réactions. Sur les papiers, elle va sur ses 6 ans, et ça commence à m'inquiéter que les gens la trouvent vieille, d'une part parce que je veux la garder avec moi pour toujours (  :Embarrassment:  ) et d'autre part parce que ça pourrait cacher quelque chose que je ne vois pas.
On a vu la véto il n'y a pas longtemps qui ne lui trouve rien, elle a vu l'ostéopathe en début d'année (elle y va à peu près tous les 6 mois), les seuls trucs qu'elle a eu c'est une opération pour retirer un lipome au poitrail et un rappel de vaccins fait trois ans après les derniers vaccins (il faut que je retourne à Clermont pour faire un Vaccicheck dans les mois à venir pour voir si la procédure a fonctionné).

Je pense que je vais faire un tir groupé chez la véto ostéo avec Hobbes.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

On me dit aussi qu'Heïdi est vieille, parce qu'elle a un masque blanc...

----------


## Phnix

Là, ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'elle a toujours été comme ça, elle est avec moi depuis presque 4 ans et je n'ai jamais eu de remarques de ce genre avant, et pourtant elle inter-agissait aussi avec les gens  :: 
J'ai peur que ce soit un truc que je n'arrive pas à voir à force de m'inquiéter pour elle et d'avoir les vétos qui me disent qu'ils ne trouvent rien d'inquiétant.

----------


## Loa

Je pense aussi que le masque blanc joue beaucoup.
Quand je promène les chiens de mes parents, on me dit toujours que c'est la plus âgée qui est la plus jeune. Parce que les mâles sont plus patauds/lents qu'elle. L'idée qu'on se fait en un regard tient à peu.
J'espère ne jamais me contre-dire, mais je pense qu'on est les mieux placés pour voir s'ils ne vont pas bien. On peut tarder, car ils savent aussi masquer la douleur/certains symptômes, mais on fini par les remarquer.

----------


## beapat

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, depuis plusieurs semaines, les gens que l'on croise lorsque je suis avec Anouk disent qu'elle est vieille.
> Elle a toujours eu le museau blanc (couleur naturelle 100% porte-et-fenêtre), mais je n'ai jamais eu ces réactions. Sur les papiers, elle va sur ses 6 ans, et ça commence à m'inquiéter que les gens la trouvent vieille, d'une part parce que je veux la garder avec moi pour toujours (  ) et d'autre part parce que ça pourrait cacher quelque chose que je ne vois pas.
> On a vu la véto il n'y a pas longtemps qui ne lui trouve rien, elle a vu l'ostéopathe en début d'année (elle y va à peu près tous les 6 mois), les seuls trucs qu'elle a eu c'est une opération pour retirer un lipome au poitrail et un rappel de vaccins fait trois ans après les derniers vaccins (il faut que je retourne à Clermont pour faire un Vaccicheck dans les mois à venir pour voir si la procédure a fonctionné).
> 
> Je pense que je vais faire un tir groupé chez la véto ostéo avec Hobbes.


elle est calme? ma première chienne a toujours été dit vieille, sûrement pas assez active, fofolle

----------


## May-May

La tumeur de Douchka fait maintenant la taille d'une boule de pétanque. Après avoir stagné un petit moment, elle grandit extrêmement vite ces derniers temps.
Elle n'est pas douloureuse, on peut toujours la tripoter, mais elle fait son poids et on voit bien que ça pend, jai peur qu'à force ça lui fasse mal...

Il faudra qu'on refasse le point avec le véto, mais de toute façon on ne peut rien faire, et on ne prendra pas le risque d'une anesthésie si finalement ça ne la gêne pas... On ne prendra le risque que si c'est une gêne pour elle et que c'est nécessaire.

Mon Bébé Saumon  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

La bullette de l'eleveuse des filles, avait un vilaine tumeur, qui commençait à nécroser. Elle avait 13 ans, et ça faisait clairement chier de la laisser partir à cause de ça.
Son veto à pris toutes les précautions nécessaires à l'anesthésie d'une vieille bull, de toute façon entre la mort et tenter une intervention. 
Il a retirer la masse en relief, mais n'a rien gratter, couper ou autre en profondeur. Elle a été fatiguée 2 jours, et niquel. 
Elle a gagné 1an et quelques mois.

Peut être que si ton veto la garde sous perf pour rincer l organisme après l'intervention ça serait jouable. 

Et sinon, ça la pèse, lui poser un bandeau pour soutenir ?

----------


## May-May

Là il n'y a rien, la peau est propre, elle n'y touche pas et on peut toucher sans souci, ce n'est pas douloureux pour elle. Y a pas de risque de mort immédiat, pour ça que je ne veux pas lui imposer une chirurgie, je m'en voudrais si elle ne se réveillait pas.
Elle pète le feu, elle a de l'appétit, elle commence à faire des appels aux jeux à Hiduc (elle est rigolote quand elle prend sa bouille de bébé  :: )

Mais voilà, ça grossit, ça me soule que l'éleveuse ne l'ai pas fait stériliser quand elle l'a vendu...

Je ne sais pas trop où on en est au niveau de l'IRC, à une période on allait chez le véto tous les samedis, la ça fait quelques semaines qu'on n'y a pas été.

Pour l'instant elle pète le feu, alors je n'ai pas envie de l'enquiquiner (et à chaque fois que le véto "touche à un truc", qu'elle avait un pet de travers et qu'on la soignait, ça faisait tout vriller et elle le vivait mal). 
Là on ne touche plus rien et elle a retrouvé sa fougue et sa bonne humeur, c'est tellement plaisant  :: 

(Surtout quand elle fait pipi et qu'elle prend sa tête d'innocente type : "Nan, z'ai pas fait pipi, c'est pô moi, c'est les chats !!!")

Mais par contre va falloir que je trouve un système pour soutenir la tumeur, j'ai peur que ça commence à trop tirer.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Alors tu as bien raison de lui laisser  la paix <3

Peut être juste 2 tours avec une bande velpeau ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mets moi ton adresse en mp sur Facebook.
Une amie m'a filé de la bande de contention pour Murphy, il nous en reste 2,sans serrer, tu peux tester.
Ça faisait protection pour ses coudes  ::

----------


## lealouboy

J'avais pas vu pour Bébé Saumon  ::  

J'vais peut être dire une connerie mais, et la crème magique que Nyunyu utilise sur Malna ? 

Bonne idée la contention douce.

----------


## Nyunyu

Elle n’est vendue qu’en Hongrie..
d’ailleurs je viens d’en commander 4, ma soeur vient nous voir le 18 mai.
Je peux toujours en envoyer une pour essai?
Je ne sais pas si elle est magique, mais Bibiche est encore la, la tumeur apparente depuis maintenant presque 1 an  ::

----------


## May-May

C'est quoi cette fameuse crème magique ? J'ai pas suivi   ::

----------


## Nyunyu

C’est une crème bleue, à base de plantes.
Elle est antiseptique, anti-inflamatoire et cicatrisante.
Rien de fou en soi, mais je l’applique sur la tumeur de ma chienne depuis août et elle est plus jolie, la patte a dégonflé ++ pour retrouver sa taille d’origine, la nécrose est partie.

----------


## May-May

Ça m'intéresse oui, le seul truc c'est que la boule est dure, (y a pas de gonflement hormis la tumeur en elle même), et ça ne nécrose pas.

Mais si jamais tu pouvais m'en faire passer un tube, ce serait super sympa   ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Ok.
Ma soeur vient le 18/05, essaye de me le rappeler à ce moment, moi je suis hyper tête en l’air  ::

----------


## May-May

On est deux  :: 

Je vais essayer d'y penser  ::  Merci  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

C’est pas gagné  ::

----------


## May-May

J'ai mis un rappel sur mon téléphone, histoire de ne pas oublié de te relancer  ::

----------


## May-May

Juste pour vous donner une idée de la taille de la masse....



Spoiler:

----------


## phacélie

Tu peux peut-être utiliser du filet tubulaire élastique pour maintien de pansement, avec une gaze au niveau de la tumeur, pour la soutenir ?

Ce genre-là peut-être, avec un trou pour la queue si la masse est entre les pattes  https://www.pharmarket.com/urgo/surg...CABEgLXq_D_BwE

----------


## monloulou

Avec du bandage auto adhésif, le véto pourrait en donner ?

----------


## lealouboy

Pensant bien faire, pour booster leur système immunitaire et donc mieux les protéger contre les tiques/puces, je leur ai donné 1/3 de cuillère à café d'huile de coco, 2 jours de suite. 
Daïs, pas de problème ( et d'ailleurs pas de parasite non plus avec le mélange aux HE)
Coyot Boy, crise de MICI le retour ( et attaqué par les tiques depuis 2 jours  :: ). 

J'm'en veux encore une fois, je veux toujours faire mieux que bien et je crée des problèmes  ::  

Je pense qu'avec l'âge, il n'y aura plus d'écart alimentaire possible pour lui.

----------


## May-May

> Tu peux peut-être utiliser du filet tubulaire élastique pour maintien de pansement, avec une gaze au niveau de la tumeur, pour la soutenir ?
> 
> Ce genre-là peut-être, avec un trou pour la queue si la masse est entre les pattes  https://www.pharmarket.com/urgo/surg...CABEgLXq_D_BwE





> Avec du bandage auto adhésif, le véto pourrait en donner ?


Merci, mais c'est déjà dans les tuyaux, on va la soulager de ce côté là. C'est pas vraiment ça qui m'inquiète  :Frown:

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ça part demain pour bébé saumon , j'ai zapé aujourd'hui.


L'huile de coco, Murphy ne pouvait plus en prendre, il partait en diarrhée avec  :Frown: 

Là, je vais leur fabriquer un baume avec huile de coco, hé tea tree, he lavandin, hé geraniol.

On rentre des bois, Ivonne avait une tique qui se baladait sur le dos. 

Je redonne de l'ail aussi.

----------


## bouletosse

> Dans un registre bplus léger je ne saurais trop recommander le collier YOOS imprégné de plantes anti rhumatismales et douleurs. En deux jours Bill qui se traînait, ne pouvait plus sauter et les traitements ne faisaient pas grand chose à 12 ans a retrouvé sa motricité en deux petites journées ! Il vient de sauter du canapé sur mes genoux !
> Faut le changer ttes les 4 semaines, compter dans les 200 euros par an


Mis à l'instant, plus qu'à attendre  :: 
(elle le poil long..)

----------


## May-May

Ho ben tu sais, Bébé Saumon n'attend pas après ça  :: 

Ce midi j'ai voulu lui tailler les griffes, l'avantage avec elle, c'est que tu la touche, et boum, elle se fout sur le dos, les 4 fers en l'air, et je taille les griffes sans souci, tant qu'on la touche et qu'on s'occupe d'elle, elle est heureuse  :: 

Cette histoire de tumeur c'est moi que ça travaille, elle, elle s'en fiche totalement, elle kiffe sa vie de p'tite mamie plan plan, elle monte sur les genoux de son pôpa, elle lui marche dessus et elle l'empêche de respirer, mais comme ça lui fait plaisir, il n'ose rien lui dire  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ça part demain pour bébé saumon , j'ai zapé aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> L'huile de coco, Murphy ne pouvait plus en prendre, il partait en diarrhée avec 
> 
> *Là, je vais leur fabriquer un baume avec huile de coco, hé tea tree, he lavandin, hé geraniol.*
> 
> On rentre des bois, Ivonne avait une tique qui se baladait sur le dos. 
> 
> Je redonne de l'ail aussi.


J'ai acheté de quoi leur faire le baume : huile de coco, tea tree, géranium, lavande et cèdre de l'atlas  :Smile:  

Après 2 repas avec du charbon actif et 2 repas avec du figuier, Coyot dévore de nouveau  ::

----------


## chane34

Bonjour à tous et toutes, j ai aussi une petite mami qui va sur ses 14 ans et que je vois desesperement vieillir chaque jour qui passe et cela ma rend malade. Elle est pratiquement sourde mais c est pas grave on s adapte, on se balade mais je ne la lâche plus, j ai acheté une longe de 10 m car j ai trop peur de la perdre., elle est toujours en train de chasser, son instinct de springer...... Elle boite surtout en ce moment, donc les balades sont très raccourcis car mm 20 mn elle a du mal a s en remettre. Je lui donne des chondro, du sitalan  et de la poudre de moule verte + des croquettes hill jd mais en ce moment c est difficile pour elle. L année dernière elle nageait tous les jours dans notre piscine qui est chauffée et cela lui avait fait énormément de  bien, j espère que cette année cela fonctionnera aussi .... Le plus difficile je crois, c est son incontinence dès qu elle se couche. Je lave tous les jours une tonne de linge, plusieurs fois par jour car c est autrement infect dans la maison....
Je lis souvent vos messages pour trouver qqfois des petites astuces pour l aider durant cette période et je vous remercie

----------


## lealouboy

Chane34 : il existe des traitements efficaces contre l'incontinence, homéopathie, propalin et incurin ( au choix)  ::  

Si ta petite mamie a mal, perso, je n'hésiterai pas à lui donner des anti inflammatoires ( à voir avec le vétérinaire évidemment ).

----------


## Sydolice

Une fois n'est pas coutume, bien que en vacances, j'ai laissé Urfée seule à la maison et je suis partie en " balade - pic nique - lecture dans la foret " avec seule ma petite Odalie. Nous ne sommes revenues que 4 heures plus tard. Quatre heures que Urfée a passé à dormir, dans la même position et au même endroit. 
D'habitude je fais toujours ce genre de belle sortie avec elle mais ce matin, j'ai été fatiguée de la supplier une fois, deux fois, trois fois, quatre fois ... de venir avec nous. Elle n'a pas voulu bouger et je suis donc partie sans elle.
Odalie et moi en avons profité pour expérimenter de nouvelles forêts. La nôtre se privatisant bientôt, il nous faut en trouver une autre. 
Pour la première de ma vie, nous nous sommes retrouvées face à une martre. Magnifique ! Et qui a grimpé dans un arbre comme un écureuil. C'était splendide à voir et ça a bien amusé Odalie, en bonne chienne de chasse. J'étais très émue de voir un animal aussi rare et tellement beau.

Comme ma conscience me titille, je vais repartir AVEC Urfée cette fois-ci. Le soleil est revenu et Urfée préfère les heures du soir.
Elle aura 16 ans samedi prochain, le 4 mai. Je la vois toujours comme le tout petit bout tremblant que j'ai sauvé lorsqu'elle avait 6 mois. 
J'avais recueilli sa soeur Utopia ensuite. Qui me manque toujours tellement. Il faut se préparer mais c'est tellement plus facile de nier qu'elle vieillit. J'ai mis une poussette de façon définitive dans le coffre de la voiture. Ainsi, je peux l'emmener partout. Elle y est très bien et même Odalie demande à y aller parfois. j'en ai choisi une avec de bons amortisseurs. Tout mon coffre est pris mais je peux aller partout avec Urfée aussi, c'est vraiment pratique.

----------


## del28

ici c'est le retour des soucis. après une longue période à très bien manger, liza refuse tout à nouveau. 
enfin sauf des boites caca pour chat. du coup, en qqes jours elle a fondu

Et otite le retour. en attendant le véto la semaine pro j'ai encore de quoi la traiter de la dernière fois.
je lâche une petite fortune en compresses mais à la pharma cette fois on m'a suggéré des rectangles de coton pour soins. ça ne peluche pas et ne s'effiloche pas et le gros pochon de 200 coute 4 e. la pharmacienne utilise ça pour sa chienne qu'elle m'a dit. 
en attendant ça me servira pour lui mettre sa crème sur son exéma de pif qd il revient (faut pas nettoyer ses oreilles pendant 3 jours avec son traitement, du coup je peux pas tester tout de suite. de toute façon je ne vais jamais bien profond dans le conduit qd je lui nettoie)

l'autre nouveauté depuis une dizaine c'est que liza se perd dans le salon la nuit parfois et fini par m'appeler au secours. enfin peut être qu'elle se perd pas mais qd je descend je la retrouve toute penaude au milieu de la pièce. 
je leur laisse une petite lumière allumée du coup et plus de ptite détresse nocturne pour le moment.

----------


## bouletosse

> ici c'est le retour des soucis. après une longue période à très bien manger, liza refuse tout à nouveau. 
> enfin sauf des boites caca pour chat. du coup, en qqes jours elle a fondu
> 
> Et otite le retour. en attendant le véto la semaine pro j'ai encore de quoi la traiter de la dernière fois.
> je lâche une petite fortune en compresses mais à la pharma cette fois on m'a suggéré *des rectangles de coton pour soins. ça ne peluche pas et ne s'effiloche pas et le gros pochon de 200 coute 4 e.* la pharmacienne utilise ça pour sa chienne qu'elle m'a dit. 
> en attendant ça me servira pour lui mettre sa crème sur son exéma de pif qd il revient (faut pas nettoyer ses oreilles pendant 3 jours avec son traitement, du coup je peux pas tester tout de suite. de toute façon je ne vais jamais bien profond dans le conduit qd je lui nettoie)
> 
> l'autre nouveauté depuis une dizaine c'est que liza se perd dans le salon la nuit parfois et fini par m'appeler au secours. enfin peut être qu'elle se perd pas mais qd je descend je la retrouve toute penaude au milieu de la pièce. 
> je leur laisse une petite lumière allumée du coup et plus de ptite détresse nocturne pour le moment.


oui je te confirme ça ne peluche pas et c'est plus doux que les compresses.

----------


## POLKA67

> ici c'est le retour des soucis. après une longue période à très bien manger, liza refuse tout à nouveau. 
> enfin sauf des boites caca pour chat. du coup, en qqes jours elle a fondu
> 
> Et otite le retour. en attendant le véto la semaine pro j'ai encore de quoi la traiter de la dernière fois.
> je lâche une petite fortune en compresses mais à la pharma cette fois on m'a suggéré des rectangles de coton pour soins. ça ne peluche pas et ne s'effiloche pas et le gros pochon de 200 coute 4 e. la pharmacienne utilise ça pour sa chienne qu'elle m'a dit. 
> en attendant ça me servira pour lui mettre sa crème sur son exéma de pif qd il revient (faut pas nettoyer ses oreilles pendant 3 jours avec son traitement, du coup je peux pas tester tout de suite. de toute façon je ne vais jamais bien profond dans le conduit qd je lui nettoie)
> 
> l'autre nouveauté depuis une dizaine c'est que liza se perd dans le salon la nuit parfois et fini par m'appeler au secours. enfin peut être qu'elle se perd pas mais qd je descend je la retrouve toute penaude au milieu de la pièce. 
> je leur laisse une petite lumière allumée du coup et plus de ptite détresse nocturne pour le moment.


Les vieux chiens confondent parfois le jour et la nuit, ça peut se traiter...

----------


## del28

je ne crois pas qu'on en soit encore là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Est-ce que vos vieux Chiens font des cauchemars ?

Depuis quelques temps Diablo a le sommeille "agité". Ce n'est pas comme avant où il lui arrivait de geindre un peu et de remuer ... Là il pleure vraiment, on ressent beaucoup d'angoisse  :Frown:  Il en vient même à hurler comme un Loup en plein sommeille ... C'est de plus en plus fréquent ...

----------


## Loa

Liza fait souvent des otites ?
Une analyse avait été faite ? Entre ses otites, le vétérinaire a conseillé quelque chose ? 

Pour ma puce (c'est un chat mais cela 'e change rien) qui cumulait les otites, probablement d'origine allergique, on a trouvé un nettoyant qui lui correspond. Je lui met 3 gouttes 1x/sem et depuis janvier, ses oreilles ne l'embêtent plus, pourtant elle traînait une otite depuis septembre.
Peut-être tenter si cela n'a jamais été envisagé avec le veto. 
J'espère que son otite sera vite derrière elle et que l'appétit reviendra rapidement.

----------


## del28

de base c'est une allergie mais on ne sait pas à quoi. ça s'enflamme et ça tourne au vinaigre à force qu'elle se gratte.
ça fait des années qu'elle a ce souci à l'automne et au printemps. avec l'âge c'est plus souvent mais ça se règle vite.

je lui nettoie les oreilles mais faut que je le fasse hyper régulièrement. là je ne lui ai pas nettoyé depuis le Week end dernier et paf. 

ils ont tous les deux refusé de manger ce matin mais ce soir ils ont super bien mangé. je leur ai donné super tard après qu'ils aient bien pigné. vu que même quand ils ne mangent pas, ils pignent quand c'est l'heure.

----------


## pomku

> Est-ce que vos vieux Chiens font des cauchemars ?
> 
> Depuis quelques temps Diablo a le sommeille "agité". Ce n'est pas comme avant où il lui arrivait de geindre un peu et de remuer ... Là il pleure vraiment, on ressent beaucoup d'angoisse  Il en vient même à hurler comme un Loup en plein sommeille ... C'est de plus en plus fréquent ...


Pillow fait souvent des cauchemars. Et ce depuis toujours. Ma louloute Spinny que j'avais adoptée à 5 ans en faisait également, bien avant d'être "vieille".  
Dans ces cas-là, j'essaie de calmer Pillow sans le réveiller, en lui parlant tout doucement et en le caressant. Je faisais pareil avec Spinny.
Et ça passe. 
Essaie avec ton Diablo.  :Smile:

----------


## Loa

Ici j'utilise pour mon chat l'Otoclean.
Je ne nettoie même plus rien, je mets juste 3 gouttes, masse un peu et ça roule.
Pour elle, on suspectait l'allergie aussi vu que ses otites reprenaient chaque automne mais chaque année ça durait un peu plus longtemps. 

Je recommande rarement un produit, mais celui-là est top.
J'en mets également à mon chat qui a toujours produit énormément de cérumen. 5 gouttes 1x/sem aussi (vu qu'il a de plus grandes oreilles). Il n'a jamais eu les oreilles aussi "propres".
Ça ne décape pas, d'ailleurs je ne passe ni compresses, ni rien donc je n'enlève pas la flore.
Les vétérinaires me conseillaient toujours des trucs plus irritants avant comme l'Oto-Aid, Cérumaural (moins sur de l'orthographe vu que je n'en ai jamais utilisé personnellement juste vu en consult) ,... Qui ont souvent fait pire que mieux, donc je suis contente d'être tombé sur ce produit recommandé par mon dernier veto.

----------


## del28

ah oui c'est pas mal d'avoir ça en unidoses en plus

----------


## Loa

Oui c'est pratique. Même si l'unidose reste beaucoup pour un chat ou petit chien, en remboitant le petit bouchon + un peu d'alu autour, ça se conserve bien.

C'est bête que l'envoi par la poste coûterait plus cher que la flapule unidose sinon je t'en aurais volontiers envoyé une. 
Mais peut-être que certains vetos qui l'utilisent le vendent à la pièce ? Ça serait l'idéal pour tester.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Pillow fait souvent des cauchemars. Et ce depuis toujours. Ma louloute Spinny que j'avais adoptée à 5 ans en faisait également, bien avant d'être "vieille".  
> Dans ces cas-là, j'essaie de calmer Pillow sans le réveiller, en lui parlant tout doucement et en le caressant. Je faisais pareil avec Spinny.
> Et ça passe. 
> Essaie avec ton Diablo.


Oui dès que je l'entends je me lève pour le rassurer et lui dire que je l'aime. 
Ca me fait de la peine, il n'en faisait pas avant.

----------


## Azoth

> Oui dès que je l'entends je me lève pour le rassurer et lui dire que je l'aime. 
> Ca me fait de la peine, il n'en faisait pas avant.


mes chiens le font tous, ça .... mince.. ça m'a jamais inquiété plus qu'autre chose.. Azoth galopait et hurlait à la mort presque chaque nuit... elle n'était pourtant pas malheureuse ou quoique ce soit... pire moi j'aime bien, ça me rassure, jme dis qu'ils ont de l'imagination! des chiens mal dans leur peau jme dis qu'ils ne doivent pas en faire, des bons comme des mauvais, de rêves lol 
Comme quoi on a tous des représentations bien différentes des "choses" qui nous entourent

----------


## Jade01

> Une fois n'est pas coutume, bien que en vacances, j'ai laissé Urfée seule à la maison et je suis partie en " balade - pic nique - lecture dans la foret " avec seule ma petite Odalie. Nous ne sommes revenues que 4 heures plus tard. Quatre heures que Urfée a passé à dormir, dans la même position et au même endroit. 
> D'habitude je fais toujours ce genre de belle sortie avec elle mais ce matin, j'ai été fatiguée de la supplier une fois, deux fois, trois fois, quatre fois ... de venir avec nous. Elle n'a pas voulu bouger et je suis donc partie sans elle.
> Odalie et moi en avons profité pour expérimenter de nouvelles forêts. La nôtre se privatisant bientôt, il nous faut en trouver une autre. 
> Pour la première de ma vie, nous nous sommes retrouvées face à une martre. Magnifique ! Et qui a grimpé dans un arbre comme un écureuil. C'était splendide à voir et ça a bien amusé Odalie, en bonne chienne de chasse. J'étais très émue de voir un animal aussi rare et tellement beau.
> 
> Comme ma conscience me titille, je vais repartir AVEC Urfée cette fois-ci. Le soleil est revenu et Urfée préfère les heures du soir.
> Elle aura 16 ans samedi prochain, le 4 mai. Je la vois toujours comme le tout petit bout tremblant que j'ai sauvé lorsqu'elle avait 6 mois. 
> J'avais recueilli sa soeur Utopia ensuite. Qui me manque toujours tellement. Il faut se préparer mais c'est tellement plus facile de nier qu'elle vieillit. J'ai mis une poussette de façon définitive dans le coffre de la voiture. Ainsi, je peux l'emmener partout. Elle y est très bien et même Odalie demande à y aller parfois. j'en ai choisi une avec de bons amortisseurs. Tout mon coffre est pris mais je peux aller partout avec Urfée aussi, c'est vraiment pratique.


J'ai aussi opté pour la poussette pour mon diego, au moins il est avec nous et Thelma n'est pas pénalisée  :Smile:

----------


## Sydolice

Oui, la poussette c'est hyper rassurant. Je ne l'utilise pas à chaque balade mais je sais qu'elle est là, au cas où ...
Dimanche, nous sommes allées dans une grande forêt aux large allées plates. Idéales pour la poussette. Urfée a tenu à marcher seule tout l'aller et je suis allée TRES loin complètement détendue. Pour le retour, nous avons été surprise par un déluge de pluie ! J'ai donc mis la petite avec Urfée, couvert avec la capote et un immense plaid en polaire comme pour les bébés humains. J'étais encore à plusieurs km de la voiture et je me suis mise à pousser mon équipage sous une pluie battante. J'étais bien sûr seule en forêt et le me suis mise à rire en imaginant ce que le spectacle pouvait donner du dessus : une femme toute seule en pleine forêt, poussant de toutes ses forces une poussette à l'intérieur de laquelle 2 petites chiennes de 11 mois et 16 ans, confortablement installées, profitaient du voyage enroulées dans de chaudes couvertures ... 
C'était lourd et j'évitais pierres et flaques d'eau pour préserver le dos de Urfée.
J'ai recommencé à rire lorsque je suis enfin arrivée à la voiture, totalement trempée ( mais heureuse que mes chiennes soient restées au sec )et que je les ai mise dans la voiture en leurs disant : " Pauvres puces ! Il pleut ... "  :: 
En fait, de la pluie, " les pauvres puces " n'en n'ont pas reçu une goutte.  ::  Bon, j'avais du thé chaud et des gâteaux dans la voiture. On a partagé les gâteaux.
Au retour, j'étais vraiment remplie de gratitude pour la poussette qui a si bien protégé mes filles. J'étais contente d'avoir choisie celle qui peut contenir deux chiennes et surtout qui a de bons amortisseurs. J'en ai une à 3 roues, TRES facile à manipuler pour moi mais Urfée y est moins bien installée. Et il n'y a pas de place pour Odalie. Alors j'ai repris " la grosse lourde ".  ::  ::

----------


## Sydolice

ça y est presque. Dans une grande heure, ma petite Urfée aura 16 ans !!!
Traumatisée par la mort de sa soeur, la veille de son 14ème anniversaire, j'ai attendu toute la journée que cette dernière se passe.  :: 
En attendant, je lui ai offert un pic-nique dans la forêt, sa balade préférée, une assiette de grand traiteur pour son repas du soir et dès que Odalie sera complètement endormie, je lui offrirai le cadeau suprême pour elle : un petit sachet fraîcheur pour chat.  :: 
Il est 23h01, plus que 59 minutes à attendre.

----------


## Sydolice

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MA PETITE URFEE !  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  MERCI pour ces 15 ans et demi de BONHEUR ! 
JE T'AIME URFEE !  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon anniversaire !!!

----------


## Houitie

Bon anniversaire urfee! 

Nous on va chez le veto à 9h30... Délice n est pas bien et ça s aggravé de jour en jour. Jr suis très inquiète.

----------


## Sydolice

Merci pour Urfée Lili et Houitie. Je pense très fort à ta petite Délice. J'espère que ça va aller pour elle, et pour toi qui l'aime tant !

----------


## Loa

Joyeux anniversaire Urfée !
On croise pour Délice que tout aille vite mieux.

----------


## Houitie

Ce n est pas bon...
Sûrement les tumeurs qui saignent... Tout le système digestif est impacté mais aussi inflamme donc dur de savoir. Sa prise de sang est bonne mais le sérum est jaune donc le foie... J attends la suite des résultats par mail cet apm. Elle a un traitement de cheval mais la veto était inquiète. 
Elle a anti vomitif, anti douleur, anti biotiques, pré biotiques, cortico et injection de vit b12. (et elle a eu 3 injections à la clinique). On a évite l hospi c est déjà ça!
On profite donc de chaque jour à fond

----------


## Sydolice

Oh ... pauvre Houtie ... Elle est mieux chez toi, de toutes façons. Les hospitalisations un week-end, c'est stressant. 
Accroche-toi petite Délice.

----------


## monloulou

Houitie  :: 
Allez Délice il faut remonter petite puce je te le souhaite vraiment, comment va Suricat ?

----------


## Houitie

Suri va très bien, glande vidée et tout roule!

----------


## del28

plein de bonnes ondes à ta petite

----------


## monloulou

Houitie,  comment va Délice ?

----------


## Jade01

Même question, je venais aux nouvelles?

Ici on se maintient, il est en forme et nous mène par le bout du nez. Si il estime qu'on se lève trop tard il vient nous réveiller, genre 6 ou 7h le weekend, et si on va se recoucher après la sortie pipi il re gratte jusqu'à ce qu'on sorte du lit. Après il est tout content et me dévore des yeux de l'amour  :: 

Niveau alimentation je lui fais des soupes avec ses croquettes et ses médocs, j'ajoute juste de l'eau chaude dessus, il adore ça. Il est toujours sous diurétique cardalis et cardisure, mais il a de nouveau l'eau à volonté et il a retrouvé sa joie de vivre  :: 

Et il a son 'dicament du soir dans une VQR, qu'il n'oublie pas de réclamer à heure fixe  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Les médicaments agissaient pas mal mais depuis hier soir retour des nausees. Les vétos ont clairement dit que c était une fin de vie et donc des hauts et des bas... Psychologiquement j accusé le coup après le gros stress j ai un bon coup de mou

----------


## Poupoune 73

Oh zut de zut 😕
Je t'envoie plein de courage

----------


## monloulou

> Les médicaments agissaient pas mal mais depuis hier soir retour des nausees. Les vétos ont clairement dit que c était une fin de vie et donc des hauts et des bas... Psychologiquement j accusé le coup après le gros stress j ai un bon coup de mou


oh Délice j'espère qu'elle aura encore des hauts, courage Houitie  ::

----------


## superdogs

Des pensées Houitie... au moins, tu vas pouvoir profiter à fond tous ces moments de répit avec elle  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Je pense fort à toi Houitie  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oui, on pense très fort à vous deux.

----------


## borneo

Moi aussi, d'autant que j'ai le même genre.

----------


## Sydolice

Alors je pense aussi à toit, Bornéo ...

----------


## Houitie

Bon courage Bornéo. 
Merci à tout le monde.

----------


## borneo

Merci pour vos soutiens mais pour le moment, ça va. Je voulais dire que j'ai la même race, aussi une retraitée d'élevage. Pas qu'elle a les mêmes soucis de santé. La mienne a 15 ans, mais elle vient d'un bon élevage, et n'a pas les mêmes séquelles que Délice.

Mais je comprends la peine de Houitie, ce sont des chiens très proches de leur maître, très attachants. Jusque là, j'avais toujours eu des teckels. Au niveau relationnel, ça n'a rien à voir.

Courage Houitie, c'est dans ces moments qu'on peut leur montrer tout l'amour qu'on a pour eux...  :: 

J'ai perdu le mois dernier une minette que j'adorais d'un cancer, je comprends ce que tu vis.

----------


## lealouboy

Coyot Boy commence à ne plus bien entendre, pour l'instant ça m'arrange car il n'entend plus détaler les chevreuils dans les bois  ::

----------


## borneo

J'ai eu un chien sourd comme un pot. Je lui mettais une petite clochette, sans quoi je ne le retrouvais pas dans les broussailles.

----------


## lealouboy

> J'ai eu un chien sourd comme un pot. Je lui mettais une petite clochette, sans quoi je ne le retrouvais pas dans les broussailles.


Coyot ne va pas dans les broussailles, ça pique  ::

----------


## celine.624

La maladie de Boolvaïe évolue bien, on passe au spray a la cortisone en externe et local. Par contre il a beaucoup vieilli physiquement et a perdu 1.5 kgs en trois semaines... La véto pense que l'apparition de la maladie + le soudain vieillissement sont liés à la disparition d'Angie... Ça pique le cœur...

----------


## Naloune

Oh courage à toutes  :: 
Nous ici ça va très bien, Slam a bien le moral et le beau d'il y a quelques jours lui a fait un bien fou.

----------


## May-May

> La maladie de Boolvaïe évolue bien, on passe au spray a la cortisone en externe et local. Par contre il a beaucoup vieilli physiquement et a perdu 1.5 kgs en trois semaines... *La véto pense que l'apparition de la maladie + le soudain vieillissement sont liés à la disparition d'Angie.*.. Ça pique le cur...


Pour l'avoir connu c'est horrible de gérer son deuil et de voir les animaux qui sont toujours là plonger au 36ème dessous...

Ici Bébé Saumon recommence la grève de la faim, et c'est annonciateur de mauvaises nouvelles en général  :: 

Elle a revu le véto samedi parce qu'elle a de nouveau des montées de laits qui s'infectent, donc rebelote, traitement à avaler. Cette fois ci il n'a pas voulu la mettre sous antibio, histoire de la laisser souffler un peu, et apparemment ça n'empêche pas la guérison, il n'y a plus de montées de laits.
La tumeur fait la taille d'une boule de pétanque, mais apparemment aucune intervention n'est possible sous anesthésie locale (vu l'implantation de la tumeur, l'intervention reste très lourde, et il me dit qu'une anesthésie locale restera trop long et douloureux pour elle, et que psychologiquement ça risque de lui faire énormément de mal).
Donc on laisse pousser, comme toujours. Sauf qu'apparemment, à ce que j'ai compris, la tumeur fabriquerait des hormones qui seraient à l'origine des montées de laits et des mammites à répétition qu'elle nous fait (bon je vous fais le topo en gros, j'ai pas tout compris  :: )

On arrête la phyto pour l'instant, le fait qu'elle mange bien et qu'elle ne maigrisse pas suffit à dire qu'on a très bien stabilisé l'IRC (on refait une PDS de contrôle en juillet, pareil on lui lâche la grappe avec ça parce qu'elle en a eu beaucoup depuis janvier).

Le moral est là, mais cette put*in de tumeur nous emm*rde.

----------


## Sydolice

Courage May-May ...

----------


## Houitie

May may tu devrais peut être demander un avis dans une autre clinique?

----------


## borneo

Comment va Délice ?

----------


## May-May

Le problème c'est qu'ici, toutes les cliniques aux alentours ont été contactées à l'époque où je cherchais désespérément un véto pour Lilou... Et toutes ont refusé (en m'envoyant ch*er au passage...)

Du coup, je ne saurais pas à trop qui faire confiance.

----------


## monloulou

> Le problème c'est qu'ici, toutes les cliniques aux alentours ont été contactées à l'époque où je cherchais désespérément un véto pour Lilou... Et toutes ont refusé (en m'envoyant ch*er au passage...)
> Du coup, je ne saurais pas à trop qui faire confiance.


Pardon si ça a déjà été suggéré, s'éloigner un peu pour voir un spécialiste ? (j'en connais pas perso peut-être d'autres avis)

----------


## Jade01

Véto lundi pour mon doudou, il a une glande anale engorgée. Carprodyl en attendant. Mon doudou ....

Il y a 2 ans, il avait fait un abcès qui avait éclaté dans mon appartement sur les murs et carrelages blancs  :: , cette année on anticipe.

----------


## del28

mercredi matin j'emmène ma lizouille chez l'ostéo. grande première.

----------


## Jade01

Voilà, naplu le cucukipik  ::

----------


## del28

::

----------


## Jade01

Sinon sérieusement, il n'a plus d'eau dans les poumons, on continue quand même le diurétique. Je lui ai demandé un équivalent humain, elle n'a pas voulu bien entendu, mais fait suer parce que c'est un budget quand même ...

----------


## POLKA67

> Sinon sérieusement, il n'a plus d'eau dans les poumons, on continue quand même le diurétique. Je lui ai demandé un équivalent humain, elle n'a pas voulu bien entendu, mais fait suer parce que c'est un budget quand même ...


Demande une ordonnance au véto et commande en pharmacie c'est souvent moins cher....

----------


## ClaireMontana

> Sinon sérieusement, il n'a plus d'eau dans les poumons, on continue quand même le diurétique. Je lui ai demandé un équivalent humain, elle n'a pas voulu bien entendu, mais fait suer parce que c'est un budget quand même ...


Pour l'équivalent humain, t'as essayé pilé dans un truc bon ? Je faisais ça pour mon canichou hyper tatillon sur le gout, le miel passait nickel  :Smile:

----------


## Jade01

Je n'ai pas d'équivalent humain c'est bien mon probleme, parce que sinon diego prend tous ses medocs avec plaisir

----------


## del28

tu connais le nom du médoc humain ou même ça tu l'as pas ?

----------


## Jade01

Non rien du tout

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Demande une ordonnance au véto et commande en pharmacie c'est souvent moins cher....


Je vais voir en pharmacie merci  :Smile:  

Je commande sur internet aussi mais là avec les frais de port je n'ai pas trouvé de site intéressant

----------


## del28

> Non rien du tout


et c'est quoi le nom du diurétique animal ?
le beau frère de mon fils est docteur en pharma, je peux lui demander. il saura dire l'équivalence humaine déjà si ça t'intéresse je pense, s'il connait la molécule.

Lizette a eu sa séance ostéo. elle a été super calme tout du long, très concentrée sur les manip mais très décontractée (contrairement à qd on est chez le véto normal). a un moment elle a piqué du nez. d'ailleurs elle a roupillé toute la route du retour. 
on verra d'ici qqes jours si ça lui apporte un peu de confort 
c'est fou parce que les 2 lombaires qui posent problème sont en ''connexion'' avec son foie (qui déconne depuis 2 ans) et ses reins (elle a repéré un ptit souci de ce coté là en interne en parallèle). 
m'enfin c'est pas une surprise. mon véto normal m'a dit l'an dernier que vu sa forme générale, c'est probablement ce qui lâchera quand son heure sera venue et que je devais surveiller son comportement en terme de boisson)

on la revoit d'ici qqes mois et entretemps je lui amènerai Mimi dont je lui ai parlé et on verra s'il est suffisamment open pour se laisser manipuler chez elle. chez le véto habituel, il est tellement en stress qu'ils lui font une écho tous les ans parce qu'impossible de le palper. 
si ça va pas, elle se déplacera à domicile.

----------


## Jade01

Il prend cardalis et cardisure pour le coeur, et up card comme diurétique.  Merci del  :Smile:

----------


## del28

reusement que j'ai été prévenue que  liza risquait de dormir bcp après l'ostéo. je me serais inquiétée. j'ai pas l'habitude qu'elle soit moule de canap, elle  :: 
6 heures non stop de dodo. elle vient juste de se réveiller pour une pissouille dehors ma belle au bois dormant

----------


## May-May

Je crois que Bébé Saumon perd la boule...

Ça fait trois fois cette semaine qu'elle se relève la nuit (elle dort dans notre chambre, à l'étage). Elle descend, elle fait pipi dans le couloir (comme à son habitude, mais on l'aime quand même  :: ). Mais une fois que c'est fait, elle se met devant la porte d'entrée et elle aboie non stop, comme quand on n'est pas là...
Donc ça fait trois fois cette semaine que je me relève pour aller la chercher. Je la vois assise face à la porte d'entrée, à aboyer et quand je l'appelle (et qu'elle m'entend enfin, parce qu'elle n'entend plus très bien) elle me fait une sacrée fête. Donc elle doit "oublier" qu'on est en train de dormir à l'étage.
Et quand elle remonte elle a besoin d'être rassurée +++, donc elle monte dans le lit et dort SUR moi. Donc moi je dors pas. Et je dors environ 4h par nuit pour m'occuper du Bébé Saumon  ::  
Je continuerais de la faire, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le début de la sénilité ou si c'est juste passager. On verra.

----------


## Jade01

Diego nous réveille toutes les nuits , plusieurs fois par nuit, depuis 1 mois environ . Soit il a fait pipi, soit il veut aller faire pipi, soit il a soif , soit il nous veut juste , on est morts mais voilà  ::  ::

----------


## del28

je suis plutot contente parce que liza me parait plus à l'aise dans son corps aujourd'hui.
elle s'est même étirée ce matin, chose qu'elle ne faisait plus depuis un moment.

bon, par contre, j'en ai pas parlé parce que j'avais pas le coeur mais les connections neuros débloquent côté pattes arrières et depuis qqes jours y a des moments ou ça répond pas.
assise elle ne peut plus se relever, parfois ses papattes se dérobent en balade et elle a le bout des pattes qui se plie sans que liza ait l'air de s'en rendre compte et je dois les remettre dans le bon sens. ou la relever. qd elle s'écroule ou qu'elle reste coincée en position assise, c'est grosse panique

j'ai 800 balles de coté, je devais les utiliser pour un truc à la maison mais je vais les garder pour le cas ou une chariote deviendrait indispensable pour elle à court terme

le landau pour chien, je sais pas s'il faut que j'investisse. son grand plaisir c'est de renifler toutes les bonnes odeurs au sol

ah et sinon elle a une gingivite coté gauche. pourtant elle est peu entartrée et les dents sont belles
j'ai cherché sur le net mais à part lui brosser les dents, j'ai pas trouvé grand chose pour améliorer ça  (chimique ou homéo ou extrait de plante ou que sais je). si kékun sait, je prends. merci

----------


## May-May

En parlant de faiblesse dans les pattes, on a mis le doigts sur les soucis du Bébé Saumon. Elle est en pleine période de chaleur. Donc elle ne mange plus (elle boude même la pâté, c'est très compliqué du coup), elle est épuisée et cette nuit, dans sa nouvelle phase de "je fais pipi partout et j'aboie non stop devant la porte d'entrée", elle s'est étalée dans les escaliers en descendant...
Et on n'a rien pour dormir en bas, du coup va falloir qu'on trouve un truc avant qu'elle ne se fasse mal.
Mais elle morfle, à chaque fois, ses chaleurs c'est la descente aux enfers pour elle...

Et Hiduc revoit le véto demain matin, les plaies purulentes dans l'oreille ne s'arrangent pas du tout et le traitement ne fonctionne pas...

----------


## Jade01

> je suis plutot contente parce que liza me parait plus à l'aise dans son corps aujourd'hui.
> elle s'est même étirée ce matin, chose qu'elle ne faisait plus depuis un moment.
> 
> bon, par contre, j'en ai pas parlé parce que j'avais pas le coeur mais les connections neuros débloquent côté pattes arrières et depuis qqes jours y a des moments ou ça répond pas.
> assise elle ne peut plus se relever, parfois ses papattes se dérobent en balade et elle a le bout des pattes qui se plie sans que liza ait l'air de s'en rendre compte et je dois les remettre dans le bon sens. ou la relever. qd elle s'écroule ou qu'elle reste coincée en position assise, c'est grosse panique
> 
> j'ai 800 balles de coté, je devais les utiliser pour un truc à la maison mais je vais les garder pour le cas ou une chariote deviendrait indispensable pour elle à court terme
> 
> le landau pour chien, je sais pas s'il faut que j'investisse. son grand plaisir c'est de renifler toutes les bonnes odeurs au sol
> ...


Diego ne réclame la poussette que quand il est fatigué, il gère très bien , et continue de profiter des balades  :Smile:

----------


## Naloune

> reusement que j'ai été prévenue que  liza risquait de dormir bcp après l'ostéo. je me serais inquiétée. j'ai pas l'habitude qu'elle soit moule de canap, elle 
> 6 heures non stop de dodo. elle vient juste de se réveiller pour une pissouille dehors ma belle au bois dormant


Haha quand j'ai lu ça j'ai failli te dire, ne sois pas surprise si elle roupille toute la journée  :: 
Attend de voir sur quelques jours, ça va peut être te la recaler un peu mais si tu dois investir lit bien les différents avis avant de te faire le tient, je trouve que toutes les solutions ne vont pas à tous les chiens. Surtout si tu as un Mimi péteux, il peut avoir peur du chariot par exemple (comme Slamineuneu  :: ). Tu as aussi les harnais-de-cul (je sais pas comment ça s'appelle  :: ) qui sont la solution intermédiaire.
May May tu peux anticiper la grossesse nerveuse si tu sens qu'elle va recommencer mais c'est pas hyper sympa pour ta fifille, en supprimant jouet/doudou/tout ce qui pourrait évoquer de près ou de loin des bébés, un nid, ne pas lui caresser les mamelles ni le ventre etc, etc. Je te dis ça parce que ma première chienne était spécialiste du truc, jusqu'à ce que je vois la lumière et que je la fasse stériliser. C'est nul que ce soit à toi (et elle surtout) de payer les conséquences de sa non-stérilisation.
Sinon beaucoup plus léger, QUI a dit que les vieux chiens ne faisaient pas de bêtises. Qu'il se dénonce. Slam vient de me DEFONCER la barrière bébé entre ma cuisine et ma salle, au motif, je ne sais pas, que maintenant il est contre je pense? Il a rongé un barreau en bas et l'a arracher en haut, tout fimplement  ::  Il est pas chié franchement parce que je mettais pas mal de truc sur le dos de Billie me disant que c'était un bébé tout ça, en fait si ça se trouve c'était lui. En plus je sais pourquoi il fait ça, il voulait sortir par une autre porte celle de la salle étant fermée (il me l'a déjà défoncée rassurez vous) parce qu'il  y'a une portée de chatons à côté de la maison et ça Slam les chatons c'est un peu sa passion, il adorait quand on en avait en FA.

----------


## del28

ah merde oui t'as raison. Mimi flipperait si liza avait un chariot, c'est sur et certain

j'ai été voir sur polytrans. à sa taille c'est pas hors de prix en plus. je vais lui en commander un la semaine prochaine, qu'on l'ait quand la situation deviendra plus critique (ça me laissera le temps de l'échanger si je merde sur la taille que je commande)

----------


## dogeorge

Ma boxer qui aura 15 ans le 6 juin prochain à urinee dans mon séjour avec du sang
Dehors elle a. Refait. Mais. Pas. Pu voir
Après. Elle. Se. Posé. Tous les 5.pas.sans.rien faire
Elle. À 38 de fièvre donc. Normal
Elle. À. Mangee
Et j'ai sortie ma. Veto du lit à 6h
Je la rape'le. Vers 9h
Cystite.ou pire ?

----------


## monloulou

Oh cystite j'espère, donnez nous des nouvelles  ::

----------


## dogeorge

La veto à rappelé du fait qu'elle a pas de fièvre et qu'elle mangée on surveille++++et si pas d'aggravation on attends demain
Faut que je réussisse à récupérer du pipi !!

----------


## del28

oh ptite mère. on croise.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Fléchette est incontinente, surtout à la belle saison où il fait plus chaud et donc elle boit plus
1ère question: quand je vois qu'elle s'est fait parmi (arrière train mouillé) comment je sais quel drybed laver? c'est sec dessus et je ne vois rien dessous
2e question: quelqu'un a évoqué de l'homeopathie pour ce pb, je suis intéressée, si vous retrouvez le nom du produit...

----------


## superdogs

Pour ma Strella, on m'avait conseillé Baryta Carbonica.

----------


## Delphine & Co

> Faut que je réussisse à récupérer du pipi !!


si tu peux, trouves un lieu de passage de chiens, pour ma Taïka qui ne marchait plus bcp, ça a simplement été devant chez le véto, comme en général les chiens s'y soulagent, les autres qui arrivent font pareil. quand j'ai vu la grosse crotte qu'il y avait ça a pas loupé  :: . les vétos m'avaient donné un haricot il faut quand même un plat plutôt en longueur et profond pour éviter de s'en mettre trop sur les doigts et ne pas avoir besoin de trop viser.
sinon la véto m' avait dit ds un pot a confiture, pour le garder le temps de leurs emmener assez rapidement quand même

----------


## dogeorge

en fait de pipi j'ai récupérer du sang!!
masse dans la vessie qui bloque le passage des ondes de l’échographie
vessie vu a la radio avec cette masse
pas une tumeur d’après la veto ou alors une calcifiée
elle a eu piqûre de cortisone + anti hémorragique
est sous antibio
je surveille ++++ et rappelle ma veto demain voir comment ça évolue
je suis super angoissée elle fêtera ses 15 ans dans pile une semaine (son cadeaux est déjà acheté)
je sais que c'est un miracle une boxer de cet age, mais je suis pas du tout prête a la laisser partir, je ne peux imaginer ma vie sans elle

----------


## monloulou

J'espère de tout coeur que le traitement la soulagera et fera diminuer la masse, louloute ira mieux pour faire connaissance avec Moïse  ::  courage.
Dans ma famille une vieille chienne avait le cancer de la vessie, elle a très bien vécu avec sous anti-inflammatoire puis dcd d'un avc.

----------


## dogeorge

merci

----------


## lealouboy

Mince Dogeorge  ::  De tout coeur avec toi  ::  
Je croise les doigts pour ta louloute  ::

----------


## del28

dogeorge courage  ::

----------


## dogeorge

merci merci
je la surveille comme le lait sur le feu

----------


## superdogs

Des pensées Dogeorge, je t'ai mis quelques mots sur Général et Divers ; tout plein de calins à la Box, sans jeu de mots  ::

----------


## dogeorge

merci
elle a pas perdu l’appétit ni sa légendaire gourmandise
ça me rassure un peu

----------


## superdogs

ça va un peu mieux Dogeorge, ton moral ?

----------


## dogeorge

mon moral remonte
elle a passée une bonne nuit et depuis hier soir pipi normaux, y compris celui de 5h30 ou je crois l'avoir réveillée!!
je crains juste ce soir et demain, vu que l'anti hémorragique cessera son effet cet après midi
mais je croise
merci de prendre des nouvelles de ma chérie d'amour

----------


## del28

rooo je suis contente que le traitement fonctionne. un peu de répit
les boxers c'est vraiment ma race préférée question personnalité
nous aussi on a eu notre petit miracle tu sais, mon neveu chien box est parti à 15 ans passés. un rock toute sa vie. aidé parce que manifestement il voulait rester avec sa famille toujours toujours. mais il fallait prendre cette décision. son corps le faisait trop souffrir.
pensées Pep's  ::

----------


## dogeorge

avec la cortisone elle quémande a manger non stop!!
elle a mangé la moitié de mon artichaut!!!
et comme nous sommes fusionnelles je me tape une infection urinaire  
aller antibio pour nous 2!!

autrement elle est tjrs près de moi
et moi dehors je la suis pas a pas
qq chose me dit qu'elle va en avoir assez de m'avoir sur le dos!!!

----------


## dogeorge

> Fléchette est incontinente, surtout à la belle saison où il fait plus chaud et donc elle boit plus
> 1ère question: quand je vois qu'elle s'est fait parmi (arrière train mouillé) comment je sais quel drybed laver? c'est sec dessus et je ne vois rien dessous
> 2e question: quelqu'un a évoqué de l'homeopathie pour ce pb, je suis intéressée, si vous retrouvez le nom du produit...


Causticum9Ch 5 granules par soir pendant 2 mois puis un soir sur deux pendantdeux mois puis espacer les prises . Tout ça pour stimuler lessphincters. 
Pour les femelles sterilisees :
Follicullinum5ch 1 dose chaque semaine pendant 6 mois
Sepia7 ch 1 dose chaquesemaine pendant 8 semaines
Voila ce que j'ai donné.
et dans lebouquin ils disent de donner pour les animaux âgés 
Barytacarbonica 5ch 5 granules par soir pendant 3 mois puis espacer 1 soirsur 2,puis 1 soir sur 3( celui la je l'ai pas donne moi)

----------


## Sydolice

J'avais donné exactement le même traitement que Dogeorge à ma Candille, hyper incontinente et au bout d'un moment, j'ai pu continuer qu'avec l'homéopathie, qui a été méga efficace !

----------


## Houitie

Idem ça a super bien marché sur hestia qui avait 3/4 ans. A 9 ans elle recommençait à avoir qq fuites au matin mais une séance d ostéo à réglé le souci. Ça fait un mois sans accident.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Ok super merci de vos réponses je vais étudier ça
Oui Flexhette zqt stérilisée depuis 2009 et elle voit l'osteo 2 fois l'an

----------


## del28

mimi est super chiasseux le pauvre , voilà ce que c'est que de boire n'importe quoi dehors;
il a le bidou qui gargouille terrible et vu ses aller retours, il va me transformer mon jardinet en cacadrome
j'avais récupéré une seringue à mamouth au taf, elle est géniale (en vrai c'est une seringue à produit chimique quelconque). grâce à elle et aux ratiches manquantes de mimi, c'est bien la première fois que j'arrive à lui faire gober du Smecta sans en mettre partout. par un ptit trou de dent et hop, avalé.

----------


## dogeorge

Ici le smecta passe super. Bien mélange à. Un yaourt. Nature
Autrement dur dur de faire avaler Le. Phosphaluvet
Mon gros. De. 6 ans à. Des. Aigreurs d'estomac

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Causticum9Ch 5 granules par soir pendant 2 mois puis un soir sur deux pendantdeux mois puis espacer les prises . Tout ça pour stimuler lessphincters. 
> Pour les femelles sterilisees :
> Follicullinum5ch 1 dose chaque semaine pendant 6 mois
> Sepia7 ch 1 dose chaquesemaine pendant 8 semaines
> Voila ce que j'ai donné.
> et dans lebouquin ils disent de donner pour les animaux âgés 
> Barytacarbonica 5ch 5 granules par soir pendant 3 mois puis espacer 1 soirsur 2,puis 1 soir sur 3( celui la je l'ai pas donne moi)


pardon, tu m'as perdue: il faut donner tout ça en même temps?
et la posologie ne varie pas selon le poids? elle fait genre 3,3 kg?

----------


## dogeorge

_Causticum9Ch 5 granules par soir pendant 2 mois puis un soir sur deux pendantdeux mois puis espacer les prises . Tout ça pour stimuler lessphincters._ 
_Pour les femelles sterilisees :_
_Follicullinum5ch 1 dose chaque semaine pendant 6 mois_
_Sepia7 ch 1 dose chaquesemaine pendant 8 semaines
_oui ça je le donne en même temps
par contre pour la posologie je ne sais pas moi c'est une boxette de 25kg!!

----------


## May-May

J'ai commandé un tapis rafraîchissant pour Douchka, elle souffre vraiment du retour de la chaleur (Mais elle se vautre en plein soleil cette nouille...)

J'ai encore du me lever cette nuit, à 4h30, parce quelle avait fait pipi partout et qu'elle aboyait devant la porte d'entrée. Elle a demandé à sortir et a fait 36000 fois le tour du jardin  :: 
Du coup j'ai passé un moment dehors à la regarder gambader, jusqu'à ce quelle décide de rentrer d'elle même. 
Je suis sur les rotules vu qu'elle me fait le coup toutes les nuits, mais je sais que c'est quelque chose qui me manquera quand elle ne sera plus là...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Courage May May.

Ici c'est une période que j'appréhendais pour Murphy, le retour de la chaleur... 

Pour les filles je n'ai juste eu à sortir que les serviettes rafraîchissantes de chez action, ça fonctionne trop bien

----------


## dogeorge

corbeille rafraîchissante pour ma maminette

les  serviettes rafraîchissantes de chez action, on peut les trouver sur le net?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

je ne sais pas du tout si on en trouve sur le net, j'ai jamais cherché

----------


## dogeorge

pas de magasins par chez moi
je viens d'en commander chez ZOOMANIA
merci pour l'idée

----------


## jeanne_917

Pravda à 13 ans, on le trouve changer depuis quelques temps. Déjà il fait souvent pipi dans l'appart alors que ca ne lui arrivais jamais (est il possible que ca vienne avec l'âge?) et puis de temps en temps il bug. Il se fige en ne bouge plus même si on l'appelle il faut qu'on vienne le caresser pour qu'il "recouvre ses esprits" c'est ce qui m'inquiète le plus à vrai dire. Il a aussi beaucoup perdu de son dynamisme pendant les balades et à du mal à sauter sur le lit. 
A part ça il est toujours demandeur de bouffe ( sa passion) il sait que quand greg rentre c'est bientôt l'heure de manger et devient hystérique comme toujours, il n'est ni malin ni jouer mais il ne l'a jamais été et aime toujours autant aboyer contre les autres chiens dehors. Ce qui me fait dire qu'il n'est pas complètement HS.
Qu'en pensez vous?

----------


## Houitie

Le fait de bugger ça fait début de sénilité...  Le pipi devient plus fréquent souvent. A voir S il boit plus, si oui faire vérifier les reins. Si non tenter un coup d ostéo, ça a réglé le souci pour Hestia cette fois, sinon homéopathie ça fonctionne bien aussi. 
Et peut être tenter des plantes contre la douleur vu qu il a du mal à sauter et est moins vif. 
Perso vu le nombre de changements et l âge je ferais un petit bilan veto pour voir si reins/foie ok et envisager petit soutien pour la vieillesse (douleur, oxygénation du cerveau etc) pas en urgence mais pour envisager la suite sereinement.

----------


## malko

Je plussoie houitie. Ça appelle un bilan gériatrique tout ça. 

Sinon ici Démon a encore oublié qu'il allait bientôt avoir 11 ans. Il s'est encore déplacé l'épaule hier en faisant le bourrin. Ostéo demain du coup, pour tout remettre en place. C'est pas comme si on l'avait déjà fait il y a pas 2 mois...

----------


## jeanne_917

Ok je prends rendez-vous chez le véto au plus vite pour voir tout ça merci

----------


## Jade01

Dimanche matin, après une douche froide car panne de chaudière et avant de me faire voler mon portable au marché à Lyon  ::  la poussette de Diego a cassé  :: 

On tente de la faire ressouder mais bon ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Courage May May.
> 
> Ici c'est une période que j'appréhendais pour Murphy, le retour de la chaleur... 
> 
> Pour les filles je n'ai juste eu à sortir que les serviettes rafraîchissantes de chez action, ça fonctionne trop bien


Je les ai aussi, Diego ne supporte plus la chaleur, est ce que tu les passes au congel ou au frigo avant ? l'appart est climatisé mais là on part en weekend ...

----------


## lealouboy

> Dimanche matin, après une douche froide car panne de chaudière et avant de me faire voler mon portable au marché à Lyon  la poussette de Diego a cassé 
> 
> On tente de la faire ressouder mais bon ...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je les ai aussi, Diego ne supporte plus la chaleur, *est ce que tu les passes au congel ou au frigo avant ?* l'appart est climatisé mais là on part en weekend ...


Perso, je les passe juste sous l'eau fraîche, j'essore et c'est prêt  :Smile:

----------


## Jade01

les miennes sont épaisses, avec du gel dedans, je ne pense pas arriver à les essorer

----------


## lealouboy

Ah OK, moi j'ai ceux de chez Action, comme Amandine  ::

----------


## Jade01

moi aussi  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ben tu peux les passer sous l'eau froide alors, ça s'essore super bien  :Smile:

----------


## Sydolice

Pour son anniversaire des 16 ans et 1 mois, mon Urfée a reçu une séance d'ostéo. Il habite à 150 km mais est tellement génial !
Il l'a toute réparée.  ::  J'avais cru que sa rupture des ligaments étaient revenue mais il s'agissait de la rotule qui s'était coincée. Il a travaillé sur tout ce qui pouvait être remis ou amélioré et voilà ma petite Urfée repartie comme ... en 2003.  ::  
Enfin, presque !!! Du coup, elle ne veut plus rester dans sa poussette la coquine et gigotte pour aller renifler partout. A 20 mètres par heure, Odalie et moi, on préfère quand elle est dans la poussette.  ::  Enfin, j'exagère, elle marche encore très bien.

----------


## lealouboy

Comme ma soeur est de passage en Dordogne, on va régulièrement manger chez mes parents le soir  :Smile:  
Coyot Boy, qui remange pourtant parfaitement bien et avec appétit à la maison ( merci Malko  :: ) chipote chez ma mère. 

Il la regarde genre " mamiiiiie, regarde, j'peux pas manger ça  ::  Donamwa des poulets ou des gâteaux  ::  " 

Et mamie, ben elle sort toujours un truc magique de son chapeau et il mange tout  ::

----------


## Jade01

> Ah ben tu peux les passer sous l'eau froide alors, ça s'essore super bien


 ok j'essaierai merci  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Tu vas voir, ça devient bleu foncé sous l'eau et tu arrêtes d'essorer quand tout est bleu clair  :Smile:  C'est mouillé mais ça ne goutte pas  :Smile:  
Je l'utilise beaucoup en voiture, au fond de leur cage pour les maintenir bien au frais

----------


## celine.624

> moi aussi





> Ah ben tu peux les passer sous l'eau froide alors, ça s'essore super bien



Dialogue de sourdingues !  ::  Si je ne me trompe pas, Jade parle des tapis rafraichissants et Amandine / Lealouboy des serviettes rafraichissantes !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Dialogue de sourdingues !  Si je ne me trompe pas, Jade parle des tapis rafraichissants et Amandine / Lealouboy des serviettes rafraichissantes !


Ah  ::  

Moi j'ai ça https://www.action.com/fr-fr/p/tapis...-domestiques-/

----------


## celine.624

Ha ils ont donné le même nom ? Pour moi ça c'est la serviette mais je pense que Jade parle de ça https://www.action.com/fr-fr/p/tapis...-pour-animaux/

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ok, ça doit s'essorer moins bien en effet  ::

----------


## Jade01

Toutafé vous avez tout dit  ::   ya un gel dedans, comme les trucs pour les douleurs là , avant d'acheter la clim je les mettais au congel, Diego aimait bien

----------


## Sydolice

Aujourd'hui, je vais ré-installer pour ma petite Urfée un lino anti dérapant dans mon entrée et dans ma cuisine. 
Sa marraine ( parce que mes animaux ont aussi leur marraine ) va venir m'aider à déplacer les meubles puis à les remettre en place.
C'est beaucoup de boulot en perspective mais je me réjouis à l'idée Urfée va se tenir beaucoup mieux. 
Ceci dit, il y a déjà un très grand tapis dans l'entrée mais elle a le chic pour se mettre juste là où il n'y a que le carrelage ! Et de toutes façons, je dois faire la cuisine.
Allez Sydolice, courage !

----------


## borneo

> Aujourd'hui, je vais ré-installer pour ma petite Urfée un lino anti dérapant dans mon entrée et dans ma cuisine. 
> Sa marraine ( parce que mes animaux ont aussi leur marraine ) va venir m'aider à déplacer les meubles puis à les remettre en place.
> C'est beaucoup de boulot en perspective mais je me réjouis à l'idée Urfée va se tenir beaucoup mieux. 
> Ceci dit, il y a déjà un très grand tapis dans l'entrée mais elle a le chic pour se mettre juste là où il n'y a que le carrelage ! Et de toutes façons, je dois faire la cuisine.
> Allez Sydolice, courage !


Quand mon vieux chien a eu du mal sur le lino, j'ai juste acheté des bandes de moquette premier prix, que j'ai mis aux endroits où il passait. Je les emportais avec moi aussi en vacances.

----------


## celine.624

> Ah ok, ça doit s'essorer moins bien en effet





> Toutafé vous avez tout dit   ya un gel dedans, comme les trucs pour les douleurs là , avant d'acheter la clim je les mettais au congel, Diego aimait bien



Qu'est ce que vous seriez sans moi ?  :: Au passage ils sont en promo, je viens d'en acheter un 60x80 pour 6 et des bananes.

----------


## del28

je pense que je vais faire un tour chez action demain moi ..

j'ai reçu le nouveau harnais animalin de la lizouille, 
jpeux pas lui essayer mais je pense qu'il lui ira (elle croirait qu'on sort et non. ça souffle trop là). il fait tout ptit, c'est bizarre
étape suivante : réception du porte cul comme dirait naloune  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Merci pour l'info  :Smile: , suis passée exprès chez Action et pris 2 tours du cou rafraichissants pour mon chien de 12 ans, pas vu les serviettes...

----------


## celine.624

Les serviettes je ne sais pas, mais les tapis étaient dans le rayon animaux, pas dans celui promo contrairement aux colliers.  ::

----------


## malko

Je rentre de chez action. J'ai pris les tapis (pas les serviettes, je ne veux pas trop d’humidité pour les articulations) et des colliers.
Tout était dans le même rayon en grande quantité.
J'hésite par contre à prendre une serviette pour Mimine dehors.

----------


## Sydolice

Heu ... Urfée ne dédaigne pas de faire un petit pipi de temps en temps par terre et de préférence de " son " tapis antiglisse justement.
Ce sera donc lino, plus facile à laver.

----------


## del28

pardon d'avance parce que je suis sure de les avoir vu mais j'arrive pas à retrouver dans les posts
celles qui ont une poussette pour chien :
1/ zauriez pas une photo ?
2/ c'est quoi vot marque ?

demain j'en commande une. Liza fatigue trop à mi parcours de la balade et moi je ne peux pas la porter en même temps qu'un mimi au bout de la laisse qui est capable de tout et n'importe quoi s'il s'affole. 
j'en ai vu une pas trop chère sur amazon mais bon, je préfèrerais qd même une tout terrain

----------


## phacélie

La folle aventure de Doudou et sa charrette kifépeur

----------


## POLKA67

Cdiscount à partir de 54 €...

----------


## May-May

RDV chez le veto de garde à 13h.
Douchka s'est violemment cogné la tête a la table basse hier soir, et ça s'est terminé en crise d'épilepsie. Comme à chaque crise elle s'en est remise assez vite. Ce matin elle me collait et réclamait à manger. Mais là elle est amorphe et ne veut plus se lever...

----------


## phacélie

Oh la pauvre  :Frown:

----------


## phacélie

Alors elle va mieux ? Qu'a dit le véto de garde ?

----------


## Sydolice

Comment va Douchka ?
Je viens de terminer de mettre le lino dans la cuisine. J'en ai bavé ! Et mademoiselle Urfée, pour le moment, n'a pas daigné se déplacer jusqu'à la cuisine, prenant une tête de martyre " qu'on va encore forcer à aller se promener ". Par contre, ça a bien amusé Odalie. 
Je vais me booster pour faire l'entrée maintenant. Comme dit ma mère : " Faut qu'on t'aime ! "

Et pour répondre au sujet de sa poussette, de ses poussettes, ce sont toutes des poussettes pour enfants humains. Je les ai choisi en brocante sur deux critères : qu'on puisse totalement l'allonger et pour celle dont je me sert le plus, j'ai mis une planche et un matelas par dessus, et second critère : qu'il y ait de bons amortisseurs. Parce que les vieux chiens craignent les secousses.
La tout terrain est plus facile pour moi mais Urfée y est plus secouée. Je prends donc l'autre, le plus souvent.
La troisième est une poussette cane. J'enfilais un sac de transport pour chat dans les poignées et Candille tenait tout juste assise et parfaitement calée. Je ne la prends pas pour Urfée parce qu'elle a peur des gens et ne se sent pas assez à l'abri.

----------


## Sydolice

Voilà, le lino est posé.
Finalement Urfée l'a quand même inauguré en vomissant dessus ... 
J'espère avoir fait le bon choix en choisissant un anti dérapant. Urfée a eu du mal à se relever tout à l'heure. Mais bon, il est méga neuf et propre et si chacune de nous y met du sien, ça devrait aller.  :Smile:  
Odalie a déjà commencé à rapporter tout un tas de truc du dehors, dont de la boue de dessous ses pattes puisqu'il pleut et qu'elle a été creuser dans la terre ... Elle y a aussi déchiqueté un pot en plastique qu'elle a piqué je ne sais où. Avec le vomi de Urfée, c'est un bon début de vie pour le lino déjà moins neuf une demi heur après sa pose.  :: 
Qu'ils soient jeunes ou âgés, les animaux ça occupe !

----------


## Sydolice

Inauguration absolue ou bizutage, le lino a eu droit aussi à son premier pipi ! 
J'ai pensé à Houitie, parce qu'il n'y avait pas 2 heures que le lino était en place. Je n'ai rien dit, bien que Urfée ait fait devant moi, parce qu'il pleut à seau et que le lino du coup, c'est hyper facile à nettoyer. Urfée tout comme sa soeur Utopia ont peur de la pluie. Souvenirs très lointain de leur enfance dans l'élevage en batterie où elles ont vu le jour. Utopia a fait dans la maison tous les jours de pluie toute sa vie ! 
Pour en revenir au lino, le vomi de Urfée a coulé sous l'espèce de scotch qui relie le lino neuf à celui de la chambre ce qui fait que je dois déjà refaire la jointure.  :: 
Entre mon dernier message et celui-là, j'ai nettoyé Odalie qui s'est roulée ce matin dans un poisson mort. Puis je l'ai séchée à fond, puisque cocker à longs poils. 
En un mot, je me suis occupée de mes chiennes TOUTE LA JOURNEE ! Il ne me restera plus que les seconds soins des yeux de Urfée, qui s'étalent quand même sur 40 minutes. 
" Faut les aimer ! "

----------


## May-May

Douchka est décédée tôt ce matin.

----------


## del28

::  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oh May-May ... !!! Je suis désolée pour toi et pense à toi très fort.

----------


## monloulou

Toutes les pensées May-May, courage  ::

----------


## phacélie

::  Elle était si mignonne, très sincères condoléances à toi et ton copain, May-May.

----------


## dogeorge

douces pensées

----------


## POLKA67

Oh May-May plein de courage, rip DOUCHKA, tu as eu la chance de rencontrer quelqu'un qui su prendre soin de toi pour ta fin de vie...Nul doute que tu as été heureuse et choyée...

----------


## Sydolice

Je reviens de chez mon vétérinaire, qui était de garde cet après-midi. Mon Urfée a l'oeil droit en très mauvais état. Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé et mon véto ne sait pas trop non plus ... 
Je ne sais pas si il y a des urgences ophtalmiques vers chez moi.
Je suis très inquiète !

----------


## lili2000

Tu es dans quelle région ? Le véto a donné quand même des gouttes ? Elle avait quoi a la base comme soucis aux yeux ?

----------


## Sydolice

ll lui a mis des gouttes anesthésiantes pour calmer sa douleur puis du Fradexam qui contient de la cortisone.
Urfée a des soins importants au niveau des yeux depuis maintenant 4 ans. Elle a vu de nombreux spécialistes puis mon vétérinaire a pris le relais. Elle souffre d'une conjonctivite kératite sèche. 
Mais là, c'est l'oeil qui a gonflé et ses paupières tout autour qui sont boursouflées et ont triplé de volume. 
Il lui a fait une injection de morphine et une autre de cortisone et je dois lui remettre le produit anesthésiant encore 3 fois aujourd'hui ainsi que le Fradexam. Ma pauvre puce ne pouvait même plus se coucher seule. J'ai dû l'aider en la calant avec l'un de mes vêtements.
A 16 ans, j'ai peur de tout !

----------


## lili2000

Les yeux ça peut faire très mal j'ai eu une chienne qui avait des glaucome mais ce sont dégradés très vite, j'ai du faire la faire enuclee des deux yeux a six mois d'intervalle ... J'espère que ta chienne va être soulagée par les gouttes et injections du veto bon courage  ::

----------


## phacélie

Pauvre petite mère  :Frown:

----------


## Sydolice

De retour de la promenade avec Odalie, j'étais terrifiée à l'idée de retrouver Urfée ... enfin bref. Comme avec Athina durant 8 mois, à me dire avant de rentrer : Est-elle encore là ?
Bon, Urfée est toujours là et nous a même accueilli et, en ce moment même, demande son repas. Qui refroidit sur la fenêtre.
Mais son oeil est toujours aussi horrible. L'assistance de la clinique de Paris où il y a le spécialiste qui suit Urfée, m'a dit de prendre une photo de son oeil et de l'envoyer au numéro de portable du spécialiste afin de voir directement avec lui pour un rendez-vous. Sauf que je ne sais pas faire ça et que ceux de mes élèves qui me montrent n'étaient pas là aujourd'hui. Je trouverai quelqu'un demain. Mais je veux que Urfée voit un spécialiste. Il y a véto ophtalmo dans la clinique de garde de demain. Avec un peu de chance ... Mais pas entre 10h00 et midi parce que mon propre véto est là et veut revoir Urfée. 
Bon, je vais surveiller l'appétit et lui donnerai un sachet fraîcheur chat de toutes façons. Elle adore tellement ça. Je veux lui faire plaisir.
Je viens de lui remettre ses gouttes anesthésiantes.

----------


## Sydolice

Bon, elle a bien mangé. Il faut dire que je me suis donnée les moyens : 
Je l'ai séparée d'avec Odalie ( d'habitude elle ne mange que si Odalie est à côté d'elle ) pour bien contrôler ce qu'elle mangeait.
J'ai étalé son repas par terre ( de la bonne viande fraîche avec des légumes ). Urfée mange mieux si c'est en dehors de son plat. Depuis toujours ... 
J'ai saupoudré le tout des restes du sachet fraîcheur de Lulu.
Puis finalement, j'ai recouvert le tout d'un bon sachet fraîcheur tout neuf. C'est tellement meilleur que la vraie viande pour Urfée.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Je l'ai descendue pour faire son pipi, puis remontée.
Maintenant je l'observe. 
Ma pauvre puce.

----------


## lili2000

Des nouvelles aujourd'hui  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Merci Lili. 
Ce matin, j'étais à ramasser à la petite cuillère parce que son oeil était toujours dans le même état. 
J'ai cherché un vétérinaire ophtalmo d'urgence, même n'importe où en France, mais il n'y en a pas ... Je suis donc allée à notre clinique d'urgence qui n'a pas fait grand-chose de plus que mon propre véto : piqûre de cortisone et Fradexam dans l'oeil. Elle a téléphoné à l'ophtalmo mais Urfée n'a pas vu cette dernière. Nous la voyons demain à 9h30. D'après la véto, son oeil est sorti de son orbite. Ben ça, je pouvais le dire parce que ça se voit ! 
Pour moi, c'est une méga urgence qui justifiait un déplacement le la spécialiste mais bon ... A part se sentir totalement démunie ( et lassée de ces vétos qui n'en n'ont rien à faire ), je ne peut rien faire.
Son spécialiste de Paris, à qui j'ai laissé un message comme demandé par la clinique où il exerce, n'a pas donné de nouvelles non plus.
J'ai également appelé un véto sur Dijon qui a une double spécialité dont l'ophtalmologie et qui a déjà vu Urfée mais comme il était de garde pour la kiné, il n'a pas voulu la recevoir. J'ai pourtant insisté au delà de ce ma dignité le permettait mais il est resté de marbre.
Le mien au moins, avait reconnu ne pas avoir le matériel nécessaire, c'est à dire l'appareil à tester la pression de l'oeil. Il n'a pris en charge que la douleur.
Durant la consultation de ce matin, j'ai pensé au post qui est parti dans tous les sens au sujet des urgences vétérinaires parce que des personnes sont arrivés avec une petite chatte qui faisait des convulsions. Elle était manifestement au plus mal mais comme j'étais là, la véto leur a dit d'attendre qu'elle termine avec moi. C'est moi qui est dû lui dire que Urfée et moi pouvions attendre et de prendre la petite chatte en hyper urgence. C'est ce qu'elle a fait mais j'ai pensé que c'était une évidence et une initiative qu'elle aurait dû prendre d'elle-même.
J'en suis là avec mon Urfée ...

----------


## pomku

Tu es où Sydolice ?

----------


## Sydolice

J'habite à Dijon.

----------


## POLKA67

Courage SYDOLICE, j'espère qu'URFEE ne souffre pas trop...

----------


## pomku

Ah, je croyais que tu étais à Paris. Courage pour ta miss.

----------


## malko

Et les urgences véto de l'école véto de lyon ?

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Sydolice  ::   j'espère que ça ne va pas empirer d'ici demain ...

----------


## Sydolice

Mon véto m'a donné des gouttes anesthésiantes à lui mettre 4 fois par jour. La véto de garde a également dit qu'avec ça, elle n'a pas mal. 
Elle a meilleur moral que hier où elle était sous morphine. Je vais aller la promener un peu en emmenant sa poussette, histoire qu'elle pense à autre chose et de l'avoir un peu avec nous. Je vais bien la caler avec un oreiller.

----------


## superdogs

Des pensées...

----------


## Sydolice

Oh merci Superdogs.
Urfée n'a absolument pas voulu marcher du tout. Mais elle semblait assez présente à ce qui se passait autour.
Je suis inquiète aussi parce qu'elle n'arrive pas à prendre la nourriture que je lui tends. 
Avec nos animaux âgés, on ne sait jamais comment ça va arriver, ni par où, ni comment ...

----------


## May-May

Courage à ta petite Urfée   ::

----------


## Sydolice

Merci May-May. Elle a du mal à manger. Elle doit tout prendre du côté opposé de son oeil blessé. J'espère qu'il n'y a rien de neurologique.

----------


## monloulou

> Merci May-May. Elle a du mal à manger. Elle doit tout prendre du côté opposé de son oeil blessé. J'espère qu'il n'y a rien de neurologique.


Courage Urfée et Sydolice, le fait qu'elle prend sur le côté opposé c'est peut-être aussi parce qu'elle voit mieux de ce côté.

----------


## Jade01

Urfée nenette copine de poussette de Diego tu tiens le coup hein  ::

----------


## lili2000

On croise les doigts, Urfee et sa maîtresse doivent être chez le véto là  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Comme je le pressentais, nous sommes peut-être arrivées au moment que je redoute depuis la mort de Athina ! 
Urfée saigne du nez à présent. La spécialiste ne peut rien faire dans son état, que soulager la douleur. Mais j'ai refusé l'hospitalisation. Utopia sa soeur est morte seule dans le froid d'une cage vétérinaire, mon choix est fait sur ce point. 
Nous voyons notre propre vétérinaire à midi. L'ophtalmo est d'avis d'essayer 2 ou 3 jours d'enrayer l'infection pour voir si s'en est une. Mais Urfée a un pseudomonas dans l'autre narine depuis près de 5 ans. Elle craint que tout ne soit infecté à un point rédhibitoire. Ce serait cependant le " bon " scénario parce que l'autre, comme le craint mon vétérinaire, c'est une tumeur qui pousserait l'oeil ...
Depuis samedi, j'ai de toutes façons une sorte d'intuition que nous en somme arrivées là où je redoute le plus d'être !!! 
Je suis confuse, je tremble et j'ai la tête qui tourne depuis ce matin mais je suis certaine de trois choses :
- Je ne veux pas qu'elle souffre pour rien. Hors ce truc est effroyablement douloureux, d'autant qu'elle ne peut plus cligner sa paupière et que son oeil sèche sur place, malgré les gouttes que je lui mets ... et qui lui font mal !
- Je ne veux pas seulement gagner 10 ou 15 jours. 
- Je ne veux pas l'hospitaliser loin de chez elle. Là, j'ai mis ma couette là où elle se couche. Elle est au frais, avec sa soeur et moi ... 
Oh la la , si je dois encore revivre ça !!! Si peu de temps après tous les autres. Je suis terrifiée.

----------


## superdogs

Tout près de toi Sydolice ; pfff, j'ai les larmes aux yeux en te lisant ; l'état de panique et de confusion dans lequel tu te trouves, on connait tous.. 
Tu as déjà réfléchi au pire de ce qui pouvait arriver, et je crois que j'aurai choisi les mêmes options, pas être seule pour partir, pas gagner du temps qui se compte en quelques heures..

On attend voir ce que te dira ton véto ce midi. Essaye de ne pas céder à la panique, tu vas lui transmettre ton stress; des mots doux, des caresses, courage. 
Bien sincèrement à toi...

----------


## monloulou

Tout est dit dans ton message Sydolice, pas de souffrance pour nos chers suivant l'avis du véto. Plein de courage, calins et caresses à Urfée comme d'habitude (facile à dire). Toutes les pensées  ::

----------


## May-May

Je n'ai pas les mots, ça fait aujourd'hui une semaine que Bébé Saumon nous a quitté, et bordel ce que ça fait mal... Alors on fait avec, on cherche à rationaliser le truc, quand ils sont vieux on se dit que chaque jour est un cadeau, et finalement, ils s'en vont, en nous laissant avec notre peine, mais aussi avec tous ces bons souvenirs et tous ces longs mois, voire ces années de joies à leur côté.

Beaucoup de courage Sydolice, si cela s'arrête maintenant, dis toi que tu as fait de ton mieux pour qu'elle ait la vie qu'elle mérite  ::

----------


## Sydolice

On arrête ce soir ... Après mes cours et après ses consultations !

----------


## monloulou

Beaucoup de courage Sydolice, nous sommes nombreux ici à penser à toi  ::

----------


## superdogs

Toutes mes pensées et mon soutien Sydolice, pour cet horrible décompte des heures. Si Urfée doit souffrir le martyre, c'est le meilleur que tu puisses faire pour elle..
Je pense bien à toi  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Merci de penser à nous. 
J'ai acheté un poulet tiède que j'ai partagé, comme je le fais à chaque fois pour le dernier repas ... Urfée avait partagé celui de Candille fin août et Odalie a partagé celui de Urfée il y a quelques minutes. 
Mon vétérinaire a proposé de venir à la maison. Je ne sais pas encore. 
Bien que je m'y attendais, je n'arrive pas à y croire. Urfée partage ma vie depuis si longtemps. Elle est la seule survivante de ma famille animale " d'avant " : Utopia, Candille Paméla, Epidaure, Fleur, Isabelle et Athina. Tous partis en moins de deux ans ...
Nous étions si heureux ensemble. Si totalement remplis de l'amour des autres. Je l'aimais aussi pour ce lien qu'elle représentais. 
Ma toute petite Urfée. " La toute petite ", comme nous l'appelons tous. J'avais fait des projets pour nos vacances. J'avais posé le lino, j'avais amélioré son confort dans la poussette ...

----------


## superdogs

::   ::   ::

----------


## Jade01

Courage sydolice ... que ces moments sont durs ...

----------


## lili2000

Courage  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Oh Sydolice, plein de courage, essaye de rester le plus sereine possible pour ne pas l'angoisser...

----------


## malko

Plein de courage. Ce sont des moments terribles pour nous, mais un véritable acte d'amour envers eux.

----------


## Sydolice

Voilà, c'est fini !

----------


## dogeorge

Courage ces moments sont tellement horribles

----------


## superdogs

Bien proche de toi.. j'ai pensé à toi toute la fin de l'après midi. Je ne sais pas quoi te dire pour t'apaiser un peu.. c'est tellement difficile, je le sais bien. Certains ont besoin de parler, d'autres non ; surtout, fais comme tu le sens. Il y aura toujours quelqu'un ici pour parler, si tu le veux...
 ::

----------


## Sydolice

Merci à vous toutes ... c'est tellement horrible !
Je l'aimais tellement, et depuis si longtemps.

----------


## superdogs

Des tranches de vie... comme tu le disais ; courage Sydolice, on est là...

----------


## del28

plein de gros calins sydolice;
je partage ta peine  ::

----------


## Jade01

Sydolice je pense à toi depuis que je sais   ::

----------


## Sydolice

Merci, merci. Vos messages me touchent énormément. Je me sens comprise, entourée. Avec ma famille, je dois restée forte parce qu'en plus de la peine qu'ils ont tous de la mort de ma petite Urfée, ils ont aussi du chagrin pour moi ... 
Ma petite nièce de 8 ans pleurait tout à l'heure au téléphone en me disant qu'elle avait utilisé ses bougies reçues à Noël pour Urfée et qu'elle avait écrit sont nom dessus.
Après m'être occupée du corps de ma petite Urfée, j'ai fuit dans la nature avec Odalie. Mais comme il a été difficile de rentrer ...!!! 
Urfée est dans son linceul, sur la table du jardin. Demain, je dois faire les 170km qui me sépare du cimetière de mes animaux, creuser le trou, y déposer le petit corps que j'adorais, la recouvrir avec la terre, ce qui est le moment que je redoute le plus, puis revenir pour mes cours en fin d'après-midi, pour la première fois depuis 16 ans ... sans elle. 
Je n'arrive pas à y croire.

----------


## lili2000

::   ::

----------


## monloulou

Toutes mes pensées Sydolice, courage pour accompagner Urfée et sois prudente  ::

----------


## superdogs

Beaucoup de courage à toi, essaye de conduire avec prudence, et pis 170 km, tu peux faire une pause, même 1/4 h... Des bisous,  ::

----------


## phacélie

On a beau savoir que la mort fait partie de la vie, on n'est jamais prêt pour affronter ça.  :: 
J'espère que les plongées dans la nature avec Odalie vont t'aider dans ce si douloureux moment.

----------


## Sydolice

Voilà, ça aussi c'est fait ...
Je l'ai enterrée juste à côté de sa soeur Utopia, qu'elle adorait. Maman avait acheté de jolies fleurs violettes et roses, décorées d'un petit papillon. Ma petite nièce avait allumé la bougie et mon petit neveu a composé un morceau au piano pour Urfée.
J'ai laissé Odalie assister à tout, même à l'euthanasie lorsque le vétérinaire est venu chez nous.  Elle a vu l'effroyable détresse qu'a provoqué en moi le moment de la mort de Urfée, elle m'a vu creuser la tombe etc ... Mais je l'ai écartée au moment de la mise en terre. Je n'ai pas voulu que Odalie me voit faire ça. 
Pauvre poupée, lorsque j'ai amené le corps de Urfée dans son linceul, elle lui a fait la fête ! 
Odalie adorait Urfée, tout comme Candille l'adorait aussi, ainsi que sa soeur qui ne vivait que par et pour elle et mes chats qui s'allongeaient tous de tout leur long sur elle et y restaient pendant des heures, à ronronner pour elle. Pour tous mes autres animaux, elle était comme magnétique, apaisante, sécurisante. Elle avait pourtant une peur panique des humains, dont elle n'appréciait pas le contact physique. A peine le mien.
Ce qui est vraiment difficile, c'est la toute première fois où je repars sans eux. Je suis un peu claustrophobe et les laisser sous la terre la nuit me met vraiment mal à l'aise. Et je les abandonne là-bas aussi ...
Nous sommes rentrées maintenant, il va falloir tout ôter.

----------


## POLKA67

Beau et triste message qui me fait venir les larmes aux yeux (au boulot).... Que d'amour et de déchirement aussi...

----------


## celine.624

Mes pensées vont vers toi et ta tribu...

----------


## Naloune

Toutes mes pensées Sydolice et doux repos à ta petite Urfée.
Bouh moi j'ai le moral dans les chaussettes, Slaminou tousse beaucoup, je pense que je sais ce qu'il a et je ne veux pas que ce soit ça (des boules moches le long des côtes que l'on fait analyser cette semaine). Je suis pas prête là, du tout.

----------


## del28

::

----------


## phacélie

Tu as eu les résultats, Naloune  ::

----------


## del28

je m'inquiétais terriblement pour liza avec la chaleur. ben en fait, ça va super bien. elle a même enquiquiné Mimi hier soir, jusqu'à le faire grogner ''ho, tu m'fous la paix oui ?''  :: 
je suis obligée de me fâcher pour qu'elle rentre se mettre au frais (me fâcher = coller un coup de jet partout pour qu'elle se tire dans la maison déjà et qu'elle ne revienne plus s'installer avant un moment). sinon elle se colle en plein cagnard. ça m'énerve au plus haut point. je peux tjrs m'énerver, elle entend queue d'ale, elle s'en fout comme de son premier harnais)

en fait je crois que j'avais la trouille rapport à son état l'été dernier, qd elle a fait son probable avc et que j'ai bien cru qu'elle allait mourir.

on part en balade super tot pour éviter le début de la chaleur (à 7h30/8h c'est mort, on en chie), elle s'est fait tous les brins d'herbe ce matin, pendant que Mimi gambadait dans son jardin (le champs, les fourrés, le chemin. oui parce que les gens du voyage sont partis, du coup ce matin ça a été l'éclate totale après de longues semaines à faire le tour attaché). il est vraiment en super forme pour un semi papy toon  de 13 ans .

----------


## Jade01

Moi j'm'en fous ma mère elle dit tout le temps que je suis beau alors je lui fais mes yeux de l'amour  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oh, " Trop " beau !!!  :: 
C'est lui qui va en poussette ?

----------


## Jade01

oui oui  :: surtout quand on passe les weekends à lyon et qu'on marche beaucoup, chez moi c'est la campagne , il faudrait une 4x4  :: 

On vient de déménager, j'ai passé 4 jours complets avec eux pour qu'ils s'habituent mais c'est comme s'ils avaient toujours habité ici, et en plus ils dorment dans ma chambre, le bonheur pour eux

----------


## Jade01

Thelma ayant toujours besoin d'un toit sur la tête (ca doit venir de ses premières semaines de vie d'errance) elle a opté pour le dressing au frais sur le carrelage  :Smile:

----------


## Sydolice

Mes poussettes étaient tout terrain : grosses roues et amortisseurs. Je les avait choisi pour cela. 
Très jolie famille !

----------


## Jade01

Oui c'est le prochain achat, on laisse la citadine à lyon . Merci pour eux  :: 

Je vais lui prendre ca :

----------


## Sydolice

C'est le grand luxe là !  :: 
Personnellement, j'avais choisi un vieux modèle de poussette pour enfant ( humain ) en raison de ses amortisseurs. Sur les chemin cabossés, Urfée et Utopia avant elle étaient comme des petites reines sur leur trône flottant.

----------


## Naloune

Je passe donner de petites nouvelles. Slam vit ces derniers jours avec nous, la canicule l'a énormément affecté et il est complètement désorienté depuis, malgré tout ce que nous avons mis en place pour limiter la montée de température. Les grosseurs sont bénignes, en revanche la tête et le cur ne suivent plus... Il dort toute la journée, ne veut plus qu'on ferme les portes, il a arraché le bas du volet roulant pour sortir car la nuit il panique et ne dort presque pas la nuit, il est désorienté. On fait le point demain avec le véto mais mon bébé chien est déjà un peu parti. Nous profitons, soulageons, choyons, enfin, vous connaissez l'histoire.

----------


## POLKA67

Gros câlins à Slam, j'espère que ça va aller encore un peu....les vieux chiens confondent parfois le jour et la nuit et paniquent lors du réveil s'il n'y a personne à côté d'eux...

----------


## lili2000

Courage Naloune  ::

----------


## del28

mes pensées sont avec toi Naloune  ::

----------


## superdogs

Mince.... des pensées pour vous accompagner, courage..

----------


## Azoth

Courage Naloune, quelle épreuve que cette euthanasie.... 
c'est une preuve d'amour envers Slam, je te souhaite de pouvoir l'accompagner jusqu'au bout, et beaucoup beaucoup de courage pour les semaines à suivre  ::

----------


## Naloune

Nous avons exploré un peu plus et en fait la radio montre une grosse masse sur les poumons, tout près du cur. Ma véto est très pessimiste mais veut écarter la piste d'une infection donc il est sous antibio et corticoïdes pour tenter de soulager un peu la respiration. On fait le point dans 10 jours, sauf si on doit se revoir avant. En parallèle le corps est douloureux et le train arrière commence à fatiguer mais les reins et le foie sont nickel. Moi j'alterne entre "ça va aller" et "je veux me rouler en boule sous la couette avec mon chien" et lui, il a des hauts et des bas. Merci à toutes pour vos petits mots en tout cas.

----------


## Sydolice

Courage, c'est si difficile ...
Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur caniseniors ( quelle drôle d'idée quand on ne veut pas reprendre un chien âgé ! )
Elle va rentrer une petite cocker anglaise de 10 ans blanche et orange ... Une adorable puce, du moins sur la photo.
Non Sydolice, plus de chiens âgés, plus de chiens âgés ... 
... Mais c'est qu'elle est drôlement mignonne ! 
Je vais voir les retraitées d'élevage vendredi prochain. En fait, c'est mon Urfée que je veux mais bon, il faudra bien finir par accepter son départ. 
Je pars en vacances demain dans la location que j'avais choisi pour elle ... ( et Lulu la chatte de 15 ans soit disant OK chiens dont la maîtresse a disparu dans la nature ). Donc Odalie et moi irons dans leur location sans elles. 
Je ne veux pas laisser Odalie seule, mais je ne sais pas qui prendre avec nous. On verra bien.
La mort de Urfée implique beaucoup de choix. J'aimais ce temps de répit qu'impliquait sa petite présence avec Odalie. 10 mois de répit après tous les autres deuils. 
J'avais tout organisé " comme si ", mais ça ne marche pas comme ça. La " dame à la faux " vient quand elle veut venir et nous n'avons rien à dire ! Que nos yeux pour pleurer ...

----------


## superdogs

> Courage, c'est si difficile ...
> Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur caniseniors ( quelle drôle d'idée quand on ne veut pas reprendre un chien âgé ! )
> Elle va rentrer une petite cocker anglaise de 10 ans blanche et orange ... Une adorable puce, du moins sur la photo.
> Non Sydolice, plus de chiens âgés, plus de chiens âgés ... 
> ... Mais c'est qu'elle est drôlement mignonne ! 
> Je vais voir les retraitées d'élevage vendredi prochain. En fait, c'est mon Urfée que je veux mais bon, il faudra bien finir par accepter son départ. 
> Je pars en vacances demain dans la location que j'avais choisi pour elle ... ( et Lulu la chatte de 15 ans soit disant OK chiens dont la maîtresse a disparu dans la nature ). Donc Odalie et moi irons dans leur location sans elles. 
> Je ne veux pas laisser Odalie seule, mais je ne sais pas qui prendre avec nous. On verra bien.
> La mort de Urfée implique beaucoup de choix. J'aimais ce temps de répit qu'impliquait sa petite présence avec Odalie. 10 mois de répit après tous les autres deuils. 
> *J'avais tout organisé " comme si ", mais ça ne marche pas comme ça. La " dame à la faux " vient quand elle veut venir et nous n'avons rien à dire ! Que nos yeux pour pleurer ..*.


C'est quand on a compris "ça", vraiment, du fond de ses tripes, pour un humain, un animal, un inconnu, peu importe, mais compris, pas qu'intellectuellement... qu'on apprécie chaque moment, au maximum, ou qu'on arrive à se raisonner, et à ne pas se laisser torturer le cerveau, se pourrir chaque jour de la vie par des choses qui n'en valent pas la peine.

----------


## del28

j'espère que c'est juste un gros coup de mou passager Naloune. 
des calins au pépère

----------


## phacélie

Je croise les doigts pour que le traitement soit efficace, Naloune.

----------


## Sydolice

Je suis d'accord avec toi Superdogs, et j'aime ta philosophie de la vie.
Profiter du moment présent, de ce qui est, de toutes les belles choses qui nous entourent ( et il y en a beaucoup ) et accueillir ce qui se présente ... ou non, selon nos ressentis, nos intuitions, qui sont à mon avis et selon mon expérience les meilleurs guides. 
Personne ne peux penser et ressentir pour nous. Je suis bien sûr conseillée sur ce que je " devrais " faire et choisir ou non. J'écoute, je comprends mais au final, je choisirai ce que je ressentirai le meilleur pour Odalie et moi. Au plus profond de mon être. Je dois être honnête aussi, je veux avant tout une compagne pour Odalie, une amie pour moi qui autorise cette fusion totale avec Odalie. 
On m'a proposé un bébé ADORABLE en tous points. Mais je ne me vois pas gérer ma passion pour Odalie et une nouvelle pour ce nouveau bébé. La vie pense à moi en fait. Il " pleut " des cockers à adopter un peu partout pour m'orienter vers un choix ou l'autre.
Ce que j'aurais aimé c'est une cocker américaine adulte ... Bicolore comme Urfée et Utopia.  ::

----------


## celine.624

Je croise les doigts pour vous Naloune et un câlin virtuel pour Sydolice... 

Ici le vide laissé par le départ d'Angie est immense... Boolvaïe est soigné des plaies qu'il avait dues à la maladie auto immune, il reprend aussi un peu de poil de la bête, il avait pris un sacré coup quand sa grande sœur est partie...

----------


## Poupoune 73

Mince Naloune tiens nous au courant....
Moi j'ai profité d'1 semaine off pour aller acheter des carrés d'alèse impermeables jetables, j'en glisse un à la fois entre la housse et la mousse de l'orthobed parce que mm avec le propalin Flechette est incontinente et le dry bed c'est pas ce qui a de plus confortable pour les 2 autres et je dois jongler entre les machines

----------


## lealouboy

Je pense très fort à toi et à Slam  ::

----------


## Naloune

Merci, c'est super vos messages, ça me fait du bien. Un jour après l'autre, les températures baissent bien la nuit et les médocs doivent commencer à faire effet aujourd'hui était un jour "avec". Il est descendu au ruisseau dans le bas du terrain, mais est épuisé du coup. Et toujours aussi mignon, bien sûr.

----------


## superdogs

Des pensées Naloune ; c'est pas trop d'efforts le ruisseau ? Excuse moi, je ne me rends pas compte, pas comme toi en tout cas .. :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis d'accord avec toi Superdogs, et j'aime ta philosophie de la vie.
> *Profiter du moment présent, de ce qui est, de toutes les belles choses qui nous entourent ( et il y en a beaucoup ) et accueillir ce qui se présente ...* ou non, selon nos ressentis, nos intuitions, qui sont à mon avis et selon mon expérience les meilleurs guides. 
> Personne ne peux penser et ressentir pour nous. Je suis bien sûr conseillée sur ce que je " devrais " faire et choisir ou non. J'écoute, je comprends mais au final, je choisirai ce que je ressentirai le meilleur pour Odalie et moi. Au plus profond de mon être. Je dois être honnête aussi, je veux avant tout une compagne pour Odalie, une amie pour moi qui autorise cette fusion totale avec Odalie. 
> On m'a proposé un bébé ADORABLE en tous points. Mais je ne me vois pas gérer ma passion pour Odalie et une nouvelle pour ce nouveau bébé. La vie pense à moi en fait. Il " pleut " des cockers à adopter un peu partout pour m'orienter vers un choix ou l'autre.
> *Ce que j'aurais aimé c'est une cocker américaine adulte ... Bicolore comme Urfée et Utopia.*


Et p'tête que tu vas rencontrer une cocker toute rouquine qui fera le "tilt"....
J'ai toujours dit que je n'aimais pas les chiens "beige"... ben Alma, c'est une blonde ! blonde-rouquine, avec un ventre de blonde...

----------


## Naloune

Non, c'est gentil de t'en inquiéter. C'est un tout petit ruisseau qui coule en bas du terrain et ce qui est éprouvant pour lui c'est de remonter car mon terrain est en pente donc c'est vraiment pour les bons jours. Désolé je focalise sur mon truc mais plein de courage à celles qui en ont besoin.

----------


## del28

je vais enfin recevoir mon harnais de cul. polytrans m'a appelé hier pour me prévenir qu'ils l'avaient enfin

----------


## Naloune

Après quelques jours "coup de boost" grâce aux médocs, Slam ne veut pas manger ce matin, il est très douloureux et respire très mal. J'appelle le véto dès qu'il ouvre, je suis seule à la maison, je suis pas au top là tout de suite.

----------


## Jade01

oh naloune courage  ::

----------


## monloulou

Courage Naloune, on attend des nouvelles  ::

----------


## Jade01

Ici on a passé notre dernier weekend à Lyon, mon compagnon étant muté . Et bien tant mieux, même si j'adorais le quartier et la ville en général, il y fait trop chaud, c'est écrasant cette chaleur. DIego a eu beaucoup de mal, on a beau avoir climatisé l'appartement, toutes les sorties pipi étaient un calvaire, il mettait beaucoup de temps à s'en remettre, et comme il est sous diurétiques on sort beaucoup de fois par jour .

Là c'est bon, on a retrouvé notre petit nid au frais dans la campagne aindinoise, un peu en altitude (750 m lol) mais il est bien mieux  :: 

Et en plus le retour de la canicule est annoncé la semaine prochaine, avec 40 ° à Lyon on est bien contents d'être dans notre pampa  ::

----------


## May-May

Courage Naloune, j'espère que ce n'est "que" un coup de mou  ::

----------


## superdogs

Des nouvelles Naloune ? Tu as eu le véto ?

----------


## Jade01

::

----------


## Naloune

Mon vieux chou est parti. La tumeur a eu raison de son petit coeur en y creusant une brèche, causant une hémorragie interne sur un corps déjà bien fatigué qui ne pouvait plus lutter. Il est parti comme il est venu, doucement, avec cette éternelle élégance de dandy qui le caractérisait, sa tête au creux de ma main. Moi je commence à peine à mesurer le vide qu'il va laisser, mon incroyable chien. Je vous remercie toutes pour vos messages et vos pensées.

----------


## monloulou

Sincèrement désolée, il est parti entouré et aimé, plein de courage Naloune  ::

----------


## del28

::  plein de courage Naloune
c'est dur

----------


## superdogs

Oooh, tellement désolée pour toi... des pensées tout plein, et beaucoup de courage pour ce soir, et les jours à venir.. encore un humain qui perd son trésor quotidien...  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lili2000

Courage Naloune  ::   ::

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de courage Naloune, c'est si triste et angoissant quand ils nous quittent....

----------


## phacélie

Désolée pour ton papy dandy Naloune  ::  salut à lui...

----------


## Jade01

Oh naloune je suis tellement désolée , plein de courage  ::

----------


## celine.624

::

----------


## Naloune

Merci beaucoup à toutes, sincèrement. J'ai plein de pti mots et de messages, mes potes l'adoraient, ça fait du bien. Quand je pense qu'un véto consulté 2 mois après l'adoption de Slam nous avait dit de ne pas nous y attacher... Enorme fail  :: 
Je vais continuer à trainer par ici, je me sens toute nue sans mon vieux chien, je vais continuer à vous lire ça me fait du bien. Pis j'avais créer le post pour lui.

----------


## Zoe

Désolée pour toi Naloune  :: 

depuis que j'ai perdu ma Rita en octobre je suis le poste mais n'écrit pas grand chose et un petit vieux me manque énormément.

----------


## del28

je suis allée acheter des tapis rafraichissants. ils sont au fridge, à rafraichir.
Liza ça va, elle supporte très bien les très grosses chaleurs depuis toujours;
Mimi par contre, c'est pas la même. il n'en peut plus mon pauvre ptit gros
pourtant dans le salon, ça va, il doit faire 25 à tout casser

----------


## POLKA67

> je suis allée acheter des tapis rafraichissants. ils sont au fridge, à rafraichir.
> Liza ça va, elle supporte très bien les très grosses chaleurs depuis toujours;
> Mimi par contre, c'est pas la même. il n'en peut plus mon pauvre ptit gros
> pourtant dans le salon, ça va, il doit faire 25 à tout casser


Je croyais que le tapis se rafraichissait tout seul lorsque le chien était couché dessus ?

----------


## del28

ceux que j'ai acheté non, ça se met au fridge
en même temps j'avais pas le choix, j'ai fait le tour et il n'y  avait que cette sorte là chez gifi

----------


## POLKA67

Ok je comprends mieux car cela me semblait trop volumineux pour mettre facilement dans le réfrigérateur...

----------


## del28

ah ben c'est volumineux  :: 
chaque truc fait 100*60

----------


## del28

bon ben ça déplait pas hein  :: 
liza, pas de souci, je lui ai posé le truc sur son ptit fauteuil et je l'ai posé ensuite dessus, elle est couchée, tout va bien

Mimi ça a été un peu plus compliqué. il a réfléchi un moment ''est ce un piège ? un truc qui fait mal ? ouloulou y m'fait peur ce truc bleu''
du coup dès qu'il a eu le dos tourné j'ai mis le tapis sous son linge de dodo et je l'ai ensuite ''menacé'' d'être brossé pour qu'il aille dans son coin.
il a l'air d'apprécier du coup, lui aussi. 
j'aurais du en acheter plus, notamment pour ma minette de l'étage qui doit avoir bien chaud là. j'y retournerai demain

----------


## del28

j'ai reçu le porte fesses de liza.
je lui ai essayé, pfiou, juste juste hein
elle s'est assise direct ''heuu mais c'est quoi ce truc ? moi j'marche pas hein avec ce machin  :: ''
du coup j'ai pu tester en réel, c'est pas mal du tout, très pratique

----------


## Alika

Bonjour,
Après plusieurs mois à lurker le topic je poste enfin...
Ce matin, j'ai trouvé ma chienne Romie, croisée malinois de 12 ans et demi, incapable de marcher car elle perdait l'équilibre. Ses yeux roulaient également et elle semblait avoir des nausées. J'ai direct pensé à un AVC donc véto... Pour elle il pourrait s'agir d'un syndrome vestibulaire idiopathique lié à un problème d'oreille interne ou un AVC. Elle lui a prescrit du candilat et on y retourne dans 2 jours pour voir l'évolution.
Je lui ai donné son premier comprimé il y a 2h environ, pour l'instant elle se repose et semble arriver un peu mieux à se déplacer... Mais je reste quand même très inquiète pour elle  :Frown:  
Des retours d'expérience sur ce type de pathologie sur nos vieux loulous?
Merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## del28

liza a fait un AVC probablement l'été dernier
elle a eu du mal à s'en remettre. très fatiguée, plus d'appétit du tout
elle a eu du candilat aussi mais une quinzaine de jours plus tard. elle en a toujours
elle a une petite atteinte neuro à l'arrière mais sinon elle marche très bien. juste un peu à trainer les papattes

----------


## Flo13

Ma chienne de 15 ans a fait aussi un style d'AVC début mars (elle s'est mise à flageoler sur ses pattes, se tenait tordue d'un côté, son oeil "tremblait".... elle s'est effondrée dans le panier qu'on a vite mis contre elle. Elle est restée totalement amorphe après avoir crotté dans le panier).
Aux urgences, elle a reçu une injection de morphine (je crois) et de la cortisone, ce qui l'a mise dans un état impressionnant (regard fixe, la tête tendue vers le haut). Dans la nuit, elle a réussi à se mettre debout pour aller faire pipi (je l'aidais avec le harnais) à quelques mètres du panier.
Le lendemain elle commençait déjà a faire quelques pas. Son véto habituel lui a prescrit de la cortisone.
Petit à petit elle remarchait mieux malgré une patte postérieure qui avait tendance à traîner un peu, la moindre irrégularité de terrain la gênait.
Au bout d'une semaine j'ai pu la laisser marcher seule sans tenir le harnais, et aujourd'hui elle va bien, court parfois malgré son dos bloqué et son arthrose. C'est un chien de 27 kilos, elle aura 16 ans dans quelques jours.

Donc on peut récupérer après un AVC (ou bien peut-être que ce ne sont pas vraiment  des AVC). Tous les espoirs sont permis Alika. Je vous souhaite bon courage et un bon rétablissement à votre chienne.

----------


## superdogs

J'ai eu une chienne berger croisée beauceron qui a fait un AVC à 13 ans . Elle a été sous Candilat. Elle n'a par la suite gardé aucune séquelle, et est partie de tout autre chose, un an plus tard.
Je vous souhaite le même soulagement que moi à l'époque

----------


## Alika

Merci pour vos messages plutôt rassurants  :Smile: 

Elle a l'air d'aller mieux que ce matin quand elle est couchée : elle nous regarde évoluer autour d'elle, dort paisiblement les quatre pattes en l'air... 
Par contre dès qu'elle tente de se lever c'est compliqué, elle a les pattes qui se coordonnent mal et elle tangue franchement d'un côté. Elle boude ses croquettes mais mange volontiers les friandises que je lui ai données... On va croiser les doigts pour que son état s'améliore.

C'est pas la première frayeur qu'elle nous fait dans l'année en plus, elle a fait une hépatite il y a quelques mois et elle a passé quelques jours extrêmement compliqués....

----------


## leontine

J'ai un vieux chien de 13 ans, qui depuis un an est devenu un vrai papy. Il ne fais plus que le tour du pâté de maison, il mange et dort, et c'est tout. 
J'ai vu une pub l'autre jour pour un endroit où ils donnent des cours d'éducation, et où ils font garderie pour les chiens qui ne restent pas seuls, ou qui n'ont pas de copains.

Mon chien vient d'y passer l'après-midi, et je ne l'ai pas reconnu quand je l'ai repris. On dirait qu'il a cinq ans de moins.

Voilà, c'est une piste pour ceux qui ont des vieux qui n'ont plus goût à rien.  ::

----------


## Jade01

Un ptit coup de moins bien de mon Diegochou depuis 2 jours, on augmente le diurétique. Ludo est à la maison en vacances, il passe son temps avec lui dehors, à se faire porter pour descendre et monter les escaliers, il est aux anges  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai emmené les gros pour le check up annuel aujourd'hui
liza a tjrs des bactéries sur la truffe même si c'est plus à vif depuis longtemps et que ses poils ont bien repoussé
le véto m'a donné un traitement antibio en local pour continuer à contenir le souci, à la place du cortizeme
il lui a retiré 4 énormes boules de tartre des dents. je les ai gardé  :: 
et elle a un ptit début d'otite à droite 

quand à mon mimichoux, raaa le pauvret il a été trituré un peu
il avait une verrue énorme à l'oreille qui s'est à moitié arrachée y a 2 mois et qui recommençait à pousser.
il lui a bien nettoyé la zone et a pu décoller la verrue (c'était immonde. j'ai eu du mal à regarder tout le processus …)

du coup le michouille a une zone ptit cratère taille pièce de 5 cts sur le plat de l'oreille mon ptit lardon.
 le véto y est allé très doucement, il s'est laissé faire super gentiment mon ptit père mais il a eu mal un peu.

il a un ptit pansement à l'oreille et je dois lui refaire tous les jours. m'a laissé un rouleau de sparadrap qui se retire à l'eau mais c'est du bête sparadrap blanc, c'est pas drôle. moi j'ai des bandes auto agrippantes rouges et bleues  :: 
sinon il est en forme mon ptit poulet

----------


## domi

mon Benji xlabrador braque de 13 ans et demi a fait aussi un "avc" dimanche; le véto de garde l'a,mis sous candilat pendant 10 jours mais mon petit père  a totalement récupéré depuis hier après midi ; j'en reviens pas ; ma lévrier qui en a eu un à 12 ans a été beaucoup plus mal et a eu du mal a récupérer ; ça dépend vraiment des chiens ; mais en effet le véto m'a dit que ce n'était vraiment un avc car les chiens en font rarement ;

----------


## Alika

C'est en effet super impressionnant leur capacité à récupérer. 4 jours plus tard, Roro a encore des moments où elle perd l'équilibre (quand elle éternue ou se secoue un peu fort par exemple) mais elle recommence à trottiner joyeusement et à monter sur le canapé toute seule. Et surtout je la trouve bien plus vive qu'avant, sans doute l'effet du Candilat... Elle a pas encore récupéré son appétit complètement et mange ses gamelles en plusieurs fois (étonnant pour une grosse morfale comme elle qui a toujours tout baffré en quelques minutes...), mais elle mange plus de jour en jour donc j'espère que d'ici quelques jours tout soit revenu à la normale. Par contre elle a toujours la tête légèrement penchée d'un côté, mais c'est pas bien grave comme séquelle...

----------


## domi

le mien aussi a perdu son appétit alors que c'etait un morfal et il perd un peu l'équilibre aussi ; il dort très profondément aussi ; ils nous en donnent des inquiétudes nos loulous  ::

----------


## borneo

> J'ai vu une pub l'autre jour pour un endroit où ils donnent des cours d'éducation, et où ils font garderie pour les chiens qui ne restent pas seuls, ou qui n'ont pas de copains.
> 
> Mon chien vient d'y passer l'après-midi, et je ne l'ai pas reconnu quand je l'ai repris. On dirait qu'il a cinq ans de moins.
> 
> Voilà, c'est une piste pour ceux qui ont des vieux qui n'ont plus goût à rien.



J'ai suivi ton conseil, je suis emballée. Mon chien a enfin de nouveau une vie sociale. Là, il ronflé comme un bébé.

----------


## POLKA67

Faut trouver ce genre d'endroit quand on habite à la campagne...

----------


## borneo

Justement, à la campagne, il y a la place pour ce genre d'endroit. Pension, éducation, garderie. Je t'envoie l'adresse par MP, mais c'est loin de chez toi.

----------


## dogeorge

auriez vous des idées pour "aménager" ces 2 petites marches (les seules du rez de chaussées) qui mènent a la cuisine et surtout a ma chambre
ma petite boxette VENUS de 15 ans et 2 mois n'ose plus les monter depuis qu’elle est tombée et c'est fait mal
bon elle appelle et on l'aide , mais du coup son autonomie dans la maison se trouve réduite et elle aime pas
je suis locataire, je ne peux donc pas faire quelque chose de définitif, mais un truc que je pourrais retirer lorsque je devrais partir
j'avais penser a une planche en douce inclinaison, mais comment la maintenir?
mon mari est très bricoleur mais répugne a faire des trous dans la mette
photos des marches

et de ma p'tite vieille d'amour"

----------


## borneo

> auriez vous des idées pour "aménager" ces 2 petites marches (les seules du rez de chaussées) qui mènent a la cuisine et surtout a ma chambre
> ma petite boxette VENUS de 15 ans et 2 mois n'ose plus les monter depuis qu’elle est tombée et c'est fait mal
> bon elle appelle et on l'aide , mais du coup son autonomie dans la maison se trouve réduite et elle aime pas
> je suis locataire, je ne peux donc pas faire quelque chose de définitif, mais un truc que je pourrais retirer lorsque je devrais partir
> j'avais penser a une planche en douce inclinaison, mais comment la maintenir?
> mon mari est très bricoleur mais répugne a faire des trous dans la mette
> photos des marches
> 
> et de ma p'tite vieille d'amour"


Je l'ai fait il y a quelques années pour mon chien qui marchait difficilement. Les marches étaient trop raides, je les ai rallongées avec des marches en polystyrène recouvert de tissu.

Pour commencer, essaie de coller une moquette fine sur tes marches avec du double face, ça peut le faire.

----------


## Flo13

Dogeorge, chez moi je mettais une cani-rampe (téléscopique); on peut la déplacer à chaque passage si l'escalier n'est pas assez large pour la laisser en place. Contraignant mais tout à fait faisable.
Si c'est trop incliné, il restait la marche du haut à passer....

J'ai celle-là, très pratique pour la voiture:

----------


## Luli

Sinon, si ton mari est bricoleur, pourquoi pas essayer de construire une rampe légèrement inclinée avec des parois sur les côtés, découpées pour pouvoir l'encastrer sur la marche, et qui se poserait sur la marche et sur le sol. Elle peut même depasser l'escalier pour être plus longue et donc diminuer l'inclinaison. Pour la stabilité, relier les parois latérales par des cadres en tasseaux, horizontaux, qui stabiliseront la structure et augmenteront la surface d'appui. Le premier cadre serait posé sur la marche et le second sur le sol en bas. Je ne sais pas si je suis claire ^^'

----------


## dogeorge

Non LOL je comprends rien, mais je vais lui montrer lui pigera
Autrement hier matin il a collé. Une. Moquette. Fine. Sur la 1er marche
Et ma puce peut de nouveau me courir après quand. Je vais. Faire pipi !!!!!!

----------


## borneo

Mes vieux chiens ont refusé le plan incliné. Je l'ai revendu sur LBC.

----------


## del28

liza refuse d'utiliser le ptit escalier que je lui ai acheté pour monter sur le canapé
là ce soir, ça fait trois fois qu'elle se casse la figure en essayant de monter en mode ''je suis une jeune fille ultra véloce, je courre, je vole …. ah merde, jme gauffre''  ::

----------


## Jade01

Diego c'est pareil, il ne l'utilise pas, et parfois ça dérape

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon je suis un peu dévastée là.... en novembre examen annuel + bilan senior pour Diana, RAS 
en février soins en urgence pour un abcès des glandes anales, au cours desquels un petit souffle au coeur est détecté
je  prends RDV pour l'écho cardiaque de contrôle d'E.T. et demande si j'en profite  pour montrer Diana aussi. la vet me propose aujourd'hui une auscultation  en amont pour voir si ça vaut la peine -> elle détecte une arythmie  cardiaque assez audible 
donc le 26/08 echo cardiaque x2 + ECG pour Diana et ensuite on avise...

----------


## superdogs

Attends le 26, pour paniquer... je sais, facile à dire..

----------


## POLKA67

Courage Poupoune, pour mon chien de 12 ans 1/2, même topo, en février bilan de contrôle, RAS hormis une légère anémie, cœur parfait à l'auscultation, rein, foie... début août échographie de contrôle, cœur de la St Valentin, cmd... l'horizon s'est obscurci d'un coup...

----------


## del28

alors ? ça a donné quoi les examens ?

ici on a eu qqes jours de grosse grosse fatigue pour liza
à part cette grosse fatigue, rien d'inquiétant, elle était normale mais bcp plus molle que d'habitude en fait. elle a bcp dormi
je ne me suis pas précipitée chez le véto parce qu'à côté de ça, elle mange comme 4 en ce moment et avec bcp de plaisir
un gros coup de vieux en fait
(heureusement qu'elle a repris du poil de la bête  parce que malgré tout je me suis inquiétée. comme à chaque fois qu'elle a un coup de mou)

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon rien d'affolant, très léger souffle au coeur qui ne nécessite aucune médication mais l'échographe a donné son aval pour que je contacte la veto phyto qui fait déjà un mélange pour ET (dont le souffle n'évolue pas non plus ouf!) voir si elle peut lui faire un mélange aussi
l'arythmie pourrait ne se produire qu'en situation de (grand) stress (genre une consultation véto) -> on médique à la plus faible dose possible mais si ça la rend trop amorphe on arrête tout et on laisse tomber la médication pour l'instant. de toute façon on réévalue ds 3 mois avec une nouvelle ECG
je suis ressortie très soulagée
on a encore fait 2 belles balades ces jours, il a fait très beau et il y avait mes parents
en tout cas elle a toujours une super forme pour son âge, bien qu'on diminue progressivement l'effort physique (13 ans quand même cette année!!)
bonne semaine à tous les fans de la princesse qui suivent assidûment son post depuis presque 7 ans <3

----------


## Jade01

Matelas à mémoire de forme commandé pour mon Diego, il est tout de travers dans ses dodos en mousse.

Le problème c'est que son dodo préféré c'est une fausse peau de chèvre en synthétique, toute plate, pas très isolante du sol, donc j'espère que son nouveau obtiendra ses faveurs :: 

Mais si c'est comme son escalier pour grimper sur le canapé ....  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Pourrais-tu fixer sa peau de chèvre sur son nouveau matelas ? L'important n'est-il pas que Diego se sente bien ? 
Moi, j'avais pré cousu la polaire qu'elles adoraient sur le nouveau matelas. Bon, elles ne pouvaient plus le gratter et en faire une belle boule bien inconfortable, mais je leur ai laissé. Bon, ensuite je l'ai décousue pour qu'elles puissent de nouveau en faire une grosse boule qui généralement tombait à côté du bon matelas et je les retrouvais sur le froid et couchées n'importe comment ... Mais c'était le bon temps quand même. Profite bien du lui Jade.

----------


## Jade01

Oui oui c'est que je vais faire , lui mettre ses poils sur le nouveau dodo . Et oui on profite et on le chouchoute crois moi  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oh ça oui, on te croit qu'il est chouchouté !  ::

----------


## nat34

J'envisage l'ostéopathie pour ma chienne de 12 ans qui a de l'arthrose, qui a essayé ?

----------


## Camila19

Testé avec succès pour mes chats, et mes parents pour leur chien.
Je recommande à 100%!

----------


## Houitie

Testé sur tous mes chiens et je recommande +++ ! Ça ne soignera pas mais ça redonnera de la souplesse et otera toutes les douleurs de tensions

----------


## nat34

Ok je prends note, quels sont vos critères pour le choix de l'ostéopathe ?

----------


## Jade01

Euhhh le panier orthopédique est adopté  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ostéopathe aussi par chez moi ; un vieux loup qui recommence à trottiner, voire galoper un peu, ça fait plaisir à voir  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oh Jade ... comme ils sont adorables !  :: 
Comme on a de la chance de les avoir !

----------


## Jade01

Oui je les adore ils sont toute ma vie depuis 11 ans  ::

----------


## flo099

Tu l as eu ou jade ce panier? Il est solide? 
Mes chiens ont un gros matelas une personne mais il commence à sentir, j aurais aimé leur prendre autre chose..

Ici passo est désormais complètement aveugle et toutes ses masses évoluent :/
Et Marley tousse une fois par jour donc sa masse a la trachée évolue. Et depuis quelques jours il halète et boit beaucoup donc veto lundi, je pense que les reins sont défaillants aussi... :/

----------


## monloulou

> Tu l as eu ou jade ce panier? Il est solide? 
> Mes chiens ont un gros matelas une personne mais il commence à sentir, j aurais aimé leur prendre autre chose..
> 
> Ici passo est désormais complètement aveugle et toutes ses masses évoluent :/
> Et Marley tousse une fois par jour donc sa masse a la trachée évolue. Et depuis quelques jours il halète et boit beaucoup donc veto lundi, je pense que les reins sont défaillants aussi... :/


Je ne peux pas te répondre pour le matelas, juste te souhaiter du courage pour les loulous  :: 
(tu ne peux pas emmener Marley aujourd'hui pour le soulager un peu ?)

----------


## flo099

Le véto est fermé le samedi, mais il va bien, pas de fièvre, pas de perte d apetit ni rien.  :Smile:  si ça se trouve il n a rien a ses reins, c est un chien qui a très vite chaud et qui est très nerveux mais je trouve qu il halète quand même + qu avant, a voir a la prise de sang  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

Haleter plus peut aussi venir du cœur...

----------


## del28

faut dire qu'il fait vraiment chaud en ce moment (l'après midi hein, parce que le matin ça pèle grave)

ici après qqes jours compliqués, liza est repartie dans une période péchue. elle ne peut plus du tout se retenir pour les ptits cacas 
et on a repris le traitement pour l'incontinence urinaire depuis qqes jours. du coup ça va mieux de ce côté là.
il faut que je prenne rendez vous chez l'ostéo

des bonnes ondes aux papys des unes et des autres

----------


## flo099

polka : il a un soucis au cur mais il est sous traitement. 
Demain  pluie, moins de chaleur donc je verrais si il halète toujours autant.. et j ai remplie la gamelle d eau ce soir, demain matin si elle est vide c est qu il boit vraiment beaucoup...

----------


## Jade01

Zoomalia le tapis, désolée pour le retard Flora 😉

----------


## Jade01

::  ::  :: .

Vas-y moman continue de sortir ta carte bleue pour moi , fais toi plaiz'  ::

----------


## monloulou

> polka : il a un soucis au cœur mais il est sous traitement. 
> Demain  pluie, moins de chaleur donc je verrais si il halète toujours autant.. et j ai remplie la gamelle d eau ce soir, demain matin si elle est vide c est qu il boit vraiment beaucoup...


flo, comment va Marley  ::

----------


## del28

le matin était le seul moment ou je lâchais encore Liza parce qu'elle galopait à la suite de Mimi jusqu'au champ sans le quitter d'une semelle
ce dernier moment de liberté lui sera interdit aussi dorénavant
ce matin elle s'est tirée dans l'autre sens par rapport à Mimi. 
elle a du mal à trotter par contre le galop, y a aucun souci, elle est super rapide encore. j'ai eu un mal fou à l'attraper et la trouille de ma vie

----------


## Naloune

Ro la bourrique. Ça va être dur, mais c'est vrai que si elle se met en danger tu prends la bonne décision.

----------


## del28

oui elle se met en danger.
le lendemain j'ai tenté de la lacher derrière, dans le champs, en lui collant aux basques au cas ou, elle est partie direct pour faire le grand tour (qui longe la N12). donc là c'est bien fini la liberté pour elle. j'ai pas du tout envie qu'elle finisse écrasée ou perdue.

j'ai pris rendez vous pour le 19 octobre chez le véto. son infection sur le museau est partie mais en début de semaine j'ai découvert que les lésions avaient migré entre les 2 yeux et vers le haut de son ptit crane de plus en plus dégarni  :: 

bon j'ai de la crème antibio et de la cortisone, je tente ça d'abord. ça a bien fonctionné ces 6 derniers mois 
d'ou le rendez vous assez tard pour un traitement oral. j'annulerai si ça disparait. 
je me demande qd même ou elle chope ça ma poulette. c'est bactérien, c'est sur d'après ce qu'il voit au microscope, mais ça va et ça vient 
(le véto a évoqué un truc malin sous jacent mais honnêtement j'ai pas envie de la stresser à son age à me lancer dans 50 millions d'examens)

----------


## monloulou

Liza à la poursuite d'un gibier  :: 
Ça lui démange cette lésion ? keskecé comme bactérie ?

----------


## del28

ça dépend. parfois oui parfois non. 
c'est compliqué de savoir si ça la démange vraiment parce qu'elle a plein de lubies maintenant.
par ex si je lui met sa crème antibio, elle va se gratter gratter gratter si je ne l'occupe pas. faut que je l'occupe en fait. 
elle se gratte si elle est contrariée aussi. si je tarde à les sortir pour la balade, ou si je tarde à leur donner à manger, crise de grattage assurée

on sait pas, pour la bactérie. staphylocoque, streptocoque, va savoir lequel. la prochaine fois il enverra ses prélèvements en labo.
ça fait 2ans qu'elle a ça par intermittence. elle est traitée, ça guérit complètement et pouf, petite flambée (comme celle actuellement qui démarre complètement ailleurs)

----------


## monloulou

Et lui mettre la crème avant la balade puisqu'elle est attachée maintenant  :: 
On attendra voir ce que dit le véto  ::

----------


## del28

vu comme ça a l'air d'être parti, le véto ne dira rien, la lésion disparait ...
wait and see

----------


## Jade01

1ère séance d'ostéo demain après-midi pour mon Diego  ::

----------


## del28

faut que je prenne rendez vous tiens pour lizouille moi aussi

----------


## Jade01

J'espère que ça va bien se passer, il est douloureux au niveau de l'arrière train et de la queue

----------


## del28

liza a de l'arthrose un peu partout et elle est très douillette. a aucun moment elle n'a fait montre d'inconfort pdt sa séance
tu nous diras comment ça s'est passé ?

----------


## Jade01

Oui bien sûr, et lui aussi est très doudouille mais là je vois qu'il a vraiment mal

----------


## del28

mon osthéo est très très douce en manipulant. normalement ils sont tous comme ça non ? 

liza se paralyse de plus en plus de l'arrière train elle. j'ai plus aucun souci de pipi mais elle ne peut pas retenir ses cacas et sa queue est totalement inerte
elle marche hein, on fait tjrs notre petit 20mn de tour le soir à son rythme qd le temps s'y prête, m'enfin c'est de plus en plus cahin caha;
et elle a du mal parfois à rester debout qd elle mange
(par contre au galop, elle trace)
BREF

----------


## Jade01

Diego a adoré sa séance, il était tout cassé , elle a remis ce qu'elle a pu en une fois, travaillé ses poumons, son coeur, sa colonne, son diaphragme, et il a même eu droit à une séance d'acupuncture. Hier soir il était bien fatigué, ce matin un peu douloureux au niveau de l'arrière train. On verra ce soir comment il se porte. Il est reparti avec 3 nouveau dicaments (plantes et homéo), il est tout content il adore ça, il prend direct à la pipette.

Rendez-vous le mois prochain pour continuer le travail de fonds  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Quel âge ont vos loulous ?

----------


## Jade01

Diego aura 11 ans le 5 novembre, Ckc cardiaque

----------


## borneo

J'ai commandé deux nouveaux paniers pour mes deux vieux de 13 et 15 ans. Jusque là, on finissait ceux des chiens précédents, qui étaient encore bons. Mais à force de voir sur facebook la pub pour le panier ultra moelleux ultra doux, j'ai décidé qu'ils avaient droit à des paniers bien chauds pour cet hiver. Je chauffe peu, ce sera bien pour eux.



ça c'est le panier de la pub



et voilà ce que je leur ai commandé :

----------


## Flo13

Ils ont l'air très confortables ces paniers, j'en aurait bien pris pour ma vieille chienne (16 ans) mais elle est tellement raide qu'elle ne peut plus se mettre en boule.

----------


## borneo

La mienne est frileuse. Une fois dans le panier, je poserai une polaire par dessus. Ce sera plus agréable qu'un manteau.

----------


## del28

on a vu le véto avec liza
il était plutot content de l'état des plaques mais c'est normal vu que je mets de la crème antibio et de la cortisone depuis 8 jours.
tjrs des bactéries, mais pas si nombreuses et des levures aux commissures des lèvres en nouveauté.
donc antibios oraux 15 jours pour tenter d'en finir avec cette histoire et biaseptine aux commissures.

déjà ce soir, elle est paisible pour une fois. je lui ai filé son antibio dès qu'on est rentées. habituellement ça la gratte tellement qu'elle est super agitée

----------


## Flo13

Ca fait du bien de les voir apaisés. Liza supporte bien les antibio?

----------


## del28

oui, aucun souci, c'est un tube digestif haute performance ma louloute  :: 
gaulée comme une crevette mais une santé de ptite costaude

----------


## Flo13

Ca c'est un bon point, ça lui permet de prendre les médocs pour se soigner  :: .

----------


## del28

le traitement oral fait effet et je suis trop contente. elle ne se gratte plus qu'une ou deux fois dans la journée et ça ne dure pas
j'espère qu'on va régler ça définitivement
ça me fait plaisir de la voir toute paisible ma louloutte
et évidemment depuis deux jours, oreille douloureuse   ::  m'enfin j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour traiter ça

ce matin il pleuvait pas mal, les loulous n'ont pas voulu faire le tour. d'habitude liza ça ne la rebute pas la pluie (et du coup, Mimi suit et finit par être bien content) mais ça fait deux fois qu'elle trainaille/pinaille. pourtant je lui avais mis son manteau.

----------


## Delphine & Co

La tête d'Ambre quand on lui dit que c'est une sénior Pièce jointe 433018
Pièce jointe 433019 Ambre qui pense que je me moque d'elle  :: _ "c'est pas vrai, tu mens, j'ai pas 10 ans...."_

----------


## lili2000

Mais dix ans c'est pas  vieux elle a raison  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

je lui ai pas dit qu'elle était vieille  ::  mais qu'elle entrait dans la case sénior  :: 

Elle est junior dans sa tête voir puppy parfois !

----------


## dogeorge

qu'elle est jolie!! on dirait un chiot!!

----------


## dogeorge

voici ma maminette VENUS
boxer de son état
15 ans et 5 mois dans 3 jours
2 ans a peine dans sa tête
sourde comme un pot mais tjrs prête pour un encans ou une ballade, voir une bêtise!!!!
bien sur j'en suis dingue!!!

----------


## Delphine & Co

> qu'elle est jolie!! on dirait un chiot!!


c'est je pense le fait de la tondre qui fait ça, elle en a aussi le comportement, elle est en forme ma petite "Prout", elle est sourde aussi depuis très longtemps, je sais pas de quoi c'est venu alors elle répond aux gestes quand elle me regarde !




> voici ma maminette VENUS
> boxer de son état
> 15 ans et 5 mois dans 3 jours
> 2 ans a peine dans sa tête
> sourde comme un pot mais tjrs prête pour un encans ou une ballade, voir une bêtise!!!!
> bien sur j'en suis dingue!!!


les vieux sont tjs attachants et on dirait que certains régressent et redeviennent chiot, en plus on leur passe tout , elle a une sacrée tête de chipie en tout cas ::

----------


## del28

les plaques de nez de liza : the return

voilà voilà. on a fini les antibios y a 2 jours
là, j'ai bien regardé partout sa bouille, les plaques sont tjrs là et commencent à s'enflammer (normal, vu qu'elle se gratte. et plus ça s'enflamme, plus elle se gratte. et plus elle se gratte, plus ça s'enflamme et plus elle va me refoutre des bactéries la dedans)

bref, je me demande si ça vient pas d'une allergie à la base 
je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait lui causer une allergie à part un truc qui correspondrait au commencement de cette merde : son refus de manger quoi que ce soit à part des sachets fraicheur pour chats ...

je suis allée lui acheter des cuisses de poulet pour remplacer les sachets. je lui ferai rotir, elle adore ça. on verra si ça arrange l'affaire sur le moyen/long  terme

en local, à la maison pour le moment je lui nettoie la bouille tous les jours avec mon savon hypoallergénique.
pour les soins qui fonctionnent j'ai de la cortisone en sauce, de l'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse, de l'antibio crème. ce matin j'ai oint à la cortisone. ce soir peut être l'antibio crème je sais pas encore 

sinon, quelqu'un qui connait un peu les traitements naturels aurait il quelque chose à me suggérer d'anti allergique  (oral ou local ou les deux). comme ça moi je pensais à de l'extrait de bourgeon de cassis déjà, en anti inflammatoire ?
(je suis nulle en homéo ou autre. si vous me dites ''arnica schmurtz patin couffin'', je ne saurais pas quoi en faire question quantité, du coup ça serait chouette de détailler)

----------


## Flo13

C'est galère quand il faut chercher la cause d'une allergie.
La teinture de calendula calme les inflammations, elle adoucit. Mais ne soignera pas la cause.
https://www.passeportsante.net/fr/So...x?doc=souci_ps

----------


## lili2000

Attention avec ton savon, les produits pour humain sont prévu pour une peau pH 5,5 alors que les chiens ont une peau avec un pH neutre (7) . Donc les produits pour humain peuvent irriter la peau des chien  ::

----------


## monloulou

Ah zut, si c'est une allergie de contact car localisé, est-ce le savon/l'eau/la serviette pour l'essuyer(assouplissant?)/la gamelle ? 
Se frotte t-elle le museau qq part par exemple après manger ? Si allergie alimentaire les cuisses de poulet calmeront la gratouille je pense. Désolée je ne connais pas de traitement naturel.

----------


## lealouboy

Pour toutes les lésions, y compris les miennes, j'utilise ça : https://www.lacompagniedesanimaux.com/vetramil-spray-100-ml.html

----------


## del28

monloulou je ne pense pas que ce soit l'eau ou la serviette, elle n'a pas de lésions ailleurs que sur la bouille. pourtant je la lave et l'essuie régulièrement qd elle a des ptits accidents de popo 
je n'utilise pas d'adoucissant
les gamelles sont en inox, elle se frotte oui après les repas, mais comme depuis toujours
j'avais aussi pensé à une plante quelconque dans laquelle elle farfouille qd on est en balade  :: 
j'ai cherché des infos sur mon gel moussant, rien trouvé au sujet du PH. je vais aller lui acheter un autre nettoyant demain du coup

on a commencé le poulet
Je vais lui commander du vetramil aussi et j'ai gardé le lien vers ton site flo13. merci 
on verra bien

----------


## Phnix

Le miel est un bon cicatrisant.
Pour un effet anti-allergénique, si c'est à cause de l'environnement, il parait qu'il faut prendre du miel local (ce qu'on m'a dit pour une prise orale).

----------


## Quaraba

Je confirme pour le miel. ::  Je l'ai utilisé pour une cicatrisation et vraiment c'est bluffant. Et c'était du miel de thym.

----------


## del28

j'y ai pensé au miel. mais elle va m'en foutre partout vu qu'elle s'essuie le museau qd je lui met de la crème ou de la corti
c'est pour ça que le vétramil de lealouboy m'interesse bien. le miel entre dans la compo

----------


## phacélie

> En cas d’allergie de contact, on observe l’apparition de lésions inflammatoires de la peau à l’endroit où le chien a été en contact direct avec l’allergène : (...) l’extrémité de son museau si l’allergène se situe dans le matériau de sa gamelle…


https://www.toutoupourlechien.com/allergie-chien.html

C'est au bout du museau ? Il ne lui manque pas des poils à cet endroit (mon petit vieux a le nez pelé et il me semble que c'est assez fréquent chez les vieux chiens) parce que j'avais lu quelque-part que les chiens nus/sans poils donc pouvaient être allergiques à l'inox :: 
T'as essayé la gamelle en céramique ou en verre pour voir si ça changeait quelque  chose ?

----------


## del28

non, du tout phacélie, aucun souci autour/dans le prolongement de la truffe
les lésions se situent plus haut de chaque coté à mi chemin entre la truffe et les yeux, de chaque côté du "menton" et au coin de chaque œil

----------


## Flo13

Ca ne correspond pas à une dermatose due à un déficit en zinc? (le véto le saurait quand même, mais bon.....)

Peut-être faudrait-il renforcer son système immunitaire avec des plantes (échinacée ou autres, à voir sur internet ce qu'un chien peut prendre)

----------


## dogeorge

Propolis ça marche bien en renforcement des wefenses

----------


## del28

disons que jusqu'ici à chaque fois qu'on a vu le véto, y avait une infection bactérienne déjà. il n'a peut être pas pensé à un déficit en zinc vu q'il a observé des bactéries au microscope. il n'a pas pensé à l'amont de l'histoire. merci pour cette piste.
acti zinc commandé du coup 

système immunitaire un peu déficiant oui, sans aucun doute. je donne de l'EPP pour le moment

----------


## lealouboy

> j'y ai pensé au miel. mais elle va m'en foutre partout vu qu'elle s'essuie le museau qd je lui met de la crème ou de la corti
> c'est pour ça que le vétramil de lealouboy m'interesse bien. le miel entre dans la compo


Et c'est mon véto qui me l'a vendu  ::  
Je l'ai utilisé aussi sur moi ( grosse plaie au doigt) et sur ma nièce ( brûlure et cloque à la main), ça marche vraiment bien  :Smile:  Par contre, ça pique sur les plaie à vif.

----------


## del28

je ne voudrais pas vendre la peau de l'ours mais je crois bien que c'était effectivement les sachets fraicheur le problème de pif de liza

elle m'a fait un beau désespoir hier. elle n'arrivait plus à se mettre debout et quand elle y arrivait elle ne tenait pas. ça a été compliqué. en plus j'ai les voisins qui sont venus diner et leur petite n'arrêtait pas de dire ''oh ça me fait de la peine la pauvre'' ou ''ohh non c'est triste elle vient de tomber'' … etc … elle commentait toutes ses faiblesses
moi je pensais ''put … mais ta gu …. c'est suffisamment difficile à vivre pour moi comme ça'' et c'est doublement horrible parce que la gosse est adorable, qu'elle a 8 ans et elle exprimait juste son chagrin.
 mais j'avais pas envie qu'on me rappelle que ma chienne décline bcp en ce moment, même si elle mange bien, fait sa fofolle à l'occasion et tout et tout

ce matin elle m'attendait toute guillerette pour aller faire la balade.
je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé hier. je me suis  levée tot  et du coup je l'ai réveillé pour la balade, j'aurais du la laisser se réveiller toute seule. ce matin j'ai trainé un peu jusqu'à ce que je l'entende sortir faire un pissou

on a fait le tour habituel tranquillement. avant on mettait 1/4 d'heure (d'ailleurs on le faisait souvent deux fois pour que la balade dure un peu, vu qu'on est coincé à cause des chasseurs et qu'on ne peut pas aller en forêt), maintenant le tour dure une heure, elle renifle chaque touffe d'herbe qu'elle croise (au grand désespoir de mimi qui trépigne. je ne peux plus le lâcher, les manouches sont de retour en nombre)

----------


## Flo13

J'ai les mêmes préoccupations que vous avec ma vieille chienne: elle est très bloquée par l'arthrose, et l'arrière train s'affaisse rapidement quand elle reste debout. On a mis de la moquette dans la pièce pour éviter les grands-écarts.
Malheureusement les promenades sont finies depuis quelques temps, elle peut faire 100 mètres maxi, ensuite les postérieurs ne passent plus.
J'essaie un nouveau traitement mais je crois que c'est ça qui la rend très malade, à moins que ce soit l'alimentation (mais quoi...? un jour c'est le boeuf, un jour la pâté, ou jour autre chose..... c'est la galère pour lui donner ses compléments alimentaires ou médocs).
Je la regarde dépérir en me sentant impuissante. Demain je vais demander au véto si son anti-inflammatoire existe en injectable (ce qui m'étonnerait puisque c'est un nouveau produit, spécialement conçu pour les insuffisants rénaux).

Pour Liza, vous touchez peut-être le bon bout pour les problèmes cutanés  :: .

edit: c'est loupé pour la forme injectable des anti-inflammatoires: je viens de voir sur internet que quelle que soit la forme galénique utilisée, le risque pour l'estomac est identique. Pfffft, je reste dans l'impasse.

----------


## del28

liza n'a pas bcp d'arthrose en fait. je lui donne du séraquin cela dit. son AVC d'il y a 2 ans lui a laissé des séquelles

le véto ne veut pas lui donner d'anti inflammatoires, son foie est tout pourri (m'enfin le séraquin c'est plutôt efficace comme truc)

----------


## Flo13

Et oui, le foie, les reins..... ce sont bien les problèmes pour ma chienne.

Liza ne doit pas avoir de douleurs alors?

----------


## dogeorge

ma boxette de plus de 15 ans est perclus d'arthrose, je lui donne chaque jour de l'harpagophytum (anti inflammatoire naturel) et des cures d'omega 3
on ne donne d'anti inflammatoire chimique qu'au compte goutte quand elle semble souffrir de trop

----------


## Flo13

Dogeorge, comment dosez-vous l'arpagophytum s'il vous plait?

Question concernant le vermifuge: je dois vermifuger ma chienne, mais je repousse car j'ai peur que ça joue sur le foie et qu'elle ne le supporte pas. j'en parle demain au véto, mais je sais déjà que pour lui il n'y aura pas de problème à prendre un truc bien chimique.

----------


## dogeorge

ma boxer pèse 25 kg
je lui donne l’équivalent de 2 gélules
soit une pointe de cuillère a café

----------


## Flo13

Merci Dogeorge, je vais voir le dosage qu'elle prend déjà (gélules d'harpagophytum / ortie / cassis qu'elle me recrache une fois sur deux; et en poudre, elle refuse de manger).

----------


## malko

Pour l'arthrose pensez artigem : 1 goutte pour 10 kg par jour.
En cas de grosse grosse crise on peut donner 5 gouttes pour 10kg mais une seule fois.

Et ça soutient et draine foie et reins.

----------


## phacélie

del, tant mieux si tu as trouvé pour le pif de Liza, et si elle allait mieux ce matin, tu lui donnes quoi à manger maintenant ?
Sinon pour le reste, ça fait mal au coeur pour elle et toi, pour toi et ta toutoune aussi Flo13...  :: 

Mon ptit vieux a des cures d 'Epato (sur conseil de sa véto) pour aider son foie, c'est indiqué "complément alimentaire" sur la boîte et il le prend bien, c'est censé être appétent je crois mais je le lui donne quand-même dans une tite boulette de fromage frais pour le plaisir  ::

----------


## dogeorge

> Merci Dogeorge, je vais voir le dosage qu'elle prend déjà (gélules d'harpagophytum / ortie / cassis qu'elle me recrache une fois sur deux; et en poudre, elle refuse de manger).


t'as essaye dans une VQR ou une boulette de rillette?
la mienne est pas compliquée du moment que ça se mange!!!!

----------


## del28

je lui fait cuire du poulet le soir (elle n'en mange pas bcp) et le matin je lui donne un peu de boite de mimi (qu'elle ne mange pas)
comme elle a un ptit pet au casque, je l'arnaque
elle a à peine mangé à 18h mais là je lui ai redonné son poulet mais dans mon assiette  :: 
sinon tout ce qu'elle réclame, je lui file mais elle ne réclame pas bcp
elle ne mange pas assez c'est sur mais bon  ::

----------


## phacélie

Tu pourrais peut-être compléter le peu qu'elle mange avec du nutrigel plus (suivant ce qu'en pense ton véto) ?
Câlin à ta ptite mamie.

----------


## del28

c'est prévu. demain j'y passe chercher une commande de zinc et vitamines et je vais prendre du nutrigel au passage

----------


## superdogs

Vous m'émouvez toutes, avec vos p'tis vieux.. 
J'ai connu ça, avec ma Rumba, croisée berger-beauceron, 14 ans.. c'est vrai que ça tord un peu le ventre, certaines fois..

Ils savent bien nous faire de la peine, hein? sans le vouloir...

----------


## Flo13

Merci à toutes pour vos indications  :: . Artigem semble bien correspondre et je pourrais lui mettre dans la gueule c'est bien, Epato aussi mais je crains que la farine de foie et la levure de bière apportent du phosphore mauvais pour les reins.
Quant à l'harpagophytum, j'ai vu que ce n'est pas indiqué en cas de gastrite... pas facile de réparer d'un côté sans bousiller un autre.

Il y a peu de temps, ma chienne était gourmande et c'était facile de lui donner un médoc. Je crois qu'elle refuse tout parce qu'elle a mal au ventre ou des nausées.

Tiens, ma chienne fait sa crise du soir en jouant avec sa peluche; ça fait plaisir car hier encore je la pensais mourante.

----------


## Camila19

Flo13, l'anti-inflammatoire spécialement conçu pour l'IR c'est l'Onsior ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Malko, artigem chez le chat tu aurais des retours ?

----------


## Flo13

> Flo13, l'anti-inflammatoire spécialement conçu pour l'IR c'est l'Onsior ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Malko, artigem chez le chat tu aurais des retours ?


C'est le Galliprant (je précise: ça coûte cher. Si je me souviens bien, 50 euros la boîte en 20 mg)

----------


## malko

Artigem marche aussi sur les chats : 1 goutte

----------


## Flo13

Artigem commandé. Sans doute pour rien car je sors de chez le véto qui m'a annoncé que les reins allaient bien mal et, en gros, que seule une perfusion pourrait sauver ma chienne (on peut aussi tenter un antibio, mais la dernière fois elle ne l'avait pas supporté et j'ai cru la perdre).

J'ai rendez-vous demain matin, mais j'aimerais avoir vos témoignages avant car je suis indécise; si c'est pour gagner une semaine, je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit une bonne idée de lui faire vivre une journée désagréable.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Et une perfusion à la maison ?

Murphy faisait ses perfs à la maison

----------


## phacélie

Oh... ::  
C'est difficile de savoir quoi te répondre, le véto a dit qu'elle ne gagnerait probablement qu'une semaine de vie ?
Tu dois la laisser chez lui une journée entière, seule sans toi ?

----------


## Flo13

On ne peut pas savoir l'effet qu'aura (ou non) la perfusion, c'est pour ça que j'aimerais avoir des témoignages de chiens pour qui ça a été positif.
Si c'était pour une semaine, je ne le ferais pas. Mais pour quelques mois ça vaudrait le coup.

J'ai peur de laisser ma chienne car elle est agressive, il faut la museler, et depuis qu'elle est bien vieille elle me cherche quand elle ne me voit plus. La perf. dure entre 6 et 7 heures..... elle aura bien le temps de s'inquiéter.

A domicile..... je n'y avais pas pensé. J'imagine que le véto vient et qu'ensuite je me retrouve seule pour gérer... (j'ai connu ça avec ma jument, c'est dur à vivre pour moi car après une heure il va mieux et commence à gigoter); il faudrait voir avec les vétos d'urgence car son véto habituel ne fait pas de domicile.

En tout cas je vous remercie pour vos réponses, je me sens moins seule  ::

----------


## phacélie

Je n'ai pas ce genre d'expérience personnellement.
Tu ne pourrais pas rester avec elle chez le véto pour la rassurer ? Et comme ça tu ne serais pas seule à gérer.

----------


## Flo13

Je vais demander à faire ça, merci. Et je laisserai un grand coussin car 7 heures sur le carrelage, avec ses douleurs d'arthrose.... elle resterait bloquée.
A domicile, vu son caractère même avec moi, je ne me le sens pas pour si longtemps; si le cathéter bouge.....

----------


## borneo

> Artigem commandé. Sans doute pour rien car je sors de chez le véto qui m'a annoncé que les reins allaient bien mal et, en gros, que seule une perfusion pourrait sauver ma chienne (on peut aussi tenter un antibio, mais la dernière fois elle ne l'avait pas supporté et j'ai cru la perdre).
> 
> J'ai rendez-vous demain matin, mais j'aimerais avoir vos témoignages avant car je suis indécise; si c'est pour gagner une semaine, je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit une bonne idée de lui faire vivre une journée désagréable.



Fais ce que tu voudrais qu'on fasse pour toi.

Moi, ce serait vite choisi : je resterais chez moi.

----------


## dogeorge

Vu comment tu l'aime Nul doute que tu prendras la meilleure des décision. Pour elle
Lorsque ma maminette a eu un soucis, urinait. Du sang, j'ai foncé. Chez la veto mais. Je ne l'ai pas. Laisse
Et. Je l'ai aidee aussi avec des. Plantes
Dieu merci elle va bien maintenant

----------


## superdogs

Je crois, mais après, c'est comme chacun le ressent, qu'accompagner son animal dans ces moments ne peut que lui être bénéfique, ne serait ce que sur un plan psychologique.

----------


## del28

Liza n'aime pas le nutrigel  :: 
ça va que la date limite c'est fin 2021. ça me laisse le temps de trouver une utilité au tube
je m'en fous de claquer de la tune pour ma chienne, mais claquer 22 balles sur un truc qu'elle ne prendra pas, ça me met un peu les nerfs

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ma veto branchait Murphy au cabinet, on partait avec la perf, et à la maison il avait son coin hôpital.
On lui installait sa grande kennel avec son matelas, on passait la perf à la porte et on accrochait la poche à la porte du four.
On restait avec lui dans la pièce, on allait au jardin avec lui (le secret c'est d'avoir le tuyau de perf plus long que la laisse). 
Je changeais la poche une fois ou 2 et je retirais le cathéter. 
On faisait le point le lendemain avec la véto. 
On a fait ça 18 mois, il restait au cabinet que son n'était vraiment pas bien, mais avec 2 à 3 visites par jour, avec ses couettes, ses peluches et il était souvent avec les ASV

----------


## Flo13

C'est clair que c'est l'idéal. Je vais en parler au véto, en retournant en fin de perf. pour qu'il lui ôte le cathéter. Merci Amandine Stane Murphy.

----------


## phacélie

Comment vont vos tites vieilles Flo et del ?

----------


## del28

ici ça va à peu près. elle a du mal à rester debout qd elle mange m'enfin à part la position statique, ça va à peu près
ce matin elle a mangé au lit d'ailleurs  :: 
j'ai fait les courses pour elle le jour du nutrigel. j'ai pris plein de trucs que je sais qu'elle aime de ce que mangent les humains. lundi soir c'était poulet roti, hier c'était steack haché et jambon, ce matin jambon encore. ce soir je vais lui faire cuire une cuisse de poulet.
j'alterne pour qu'elle ne se lasse pas vu que madame se lasse vite  ::

----------


## Flo13

Merci Phacélie de prendre des nouvelles.
La mienne va bien mieux: finalement elle n'a pas eu sa perfusion puisque quand j'ai dit au véto qu'elle avait recommencé à manger la veille au soir, il a dit que c'était donc inutile (il m'a aussi dit qu'il refusait de la laisser quitter la clinique avec la perf.). 
Il lui a fait une piqûre d'antibiotiques (qui dure 14 jours) et une d'anti-inflammatoires; j'avais peur qu'elle ne supporte pas mais au final c'est bon (donc, contrairement à ce que j'ai lu dernièrement disant que la forme galénique des antibiotiques ne changeait rien, la forme injectable ne fait pas mal au ventre. Ce que j'avais toujours pensé au départ).

Elle recommence à manger joyeusement, et pour éviter qu'elle recommence ses diarrhées j'ai suivi les conseils d'un autre post de Rescue: poulet ou boeuf avec un peu riz blanc très cuit, et je vais ajouter quelques carottes.

Par contre au niveau de la locomotion c'est la cata...... j'ai supprimé sa petite dose de cortisone, donc forcément ça n'aide pas. J'attends ma commande d'Artigem (même si je ne m'attends pas à un miracle).

Et comment va le pif de Liza? toujours mieux?

----------


## del28

oui son pif va aussi. elle se gratouille encore mais rien à voir avec il y a une semaine
j'espère que ta louloute va retrouver un peu de locomotion. 
moi c'est qui m'effraye le plus pour liza, le jour ou elle ne pourra plus se lever, il faudra qu'on se dise au revoir et rien que d'y penser ça me fout en larmes.

----------


## Zoe

Ici j'ai une canichette de 10 ans 1/2 donc pour moi elle ne fait partie des petits vieux, il faut croire que je me suis trompé a force que les gens me dissent que les caniches vivent vieux.
Nous avons fait le rappel de vaccin a Ines et elle a un voile aux yeux ( début de cataracte ) et un soucis au cœur, donc nous commençons un traitement.

----------


## superdogs

> Merci Phacélie de prendre des nouvelles.
> 
> 
> Elle recommence à manger joyeusement, et pour éviter qu'elle recommence ses diarrhées j'ai suivi les conseils d'un autre post de Rescue: poulet ou boeuf avec un peu riz blanc très cuit, et je vais ajouter* quelques carottes.*


Très très cuites aussi les carottes, si je peux me permettre

----------


## Flo13

Pour éviter à ma chienne de glisser, j'ai acheté un grand bout de moquette, et c'est très bien. Evidemment, faut éviter qu'elle fasse ses besoins dessus, sinon il faut la remplacer.
Et on n'utilise plus de nettoyant au savon noir pour le sol, ça glisse trop. Donc un peu de produit vaisselle.
Et je surélève un peu les gamelles.

Comme toi, je n'accepte pas que l'arthrose puisse la condamner. Surtout quand je vois comme elle se bat, ce n'est pas un chien qui a renoncé à vivre malgré ses 16 ans (bon, elle n'a pas non plus renoncé à dormir beaucoup  :: ).
J'aimerais tant qu'elle s'endorme paisiblement naturellement, dans son sommeil. 

Zoé, quel est le souci au coeur de votre chienne?

edit: OK pour les carottes très cuites  :: , merci (encore faut-il qu'elle accepte d'en manger un peu...)

----------


## Zoe

En apparence insuffisance valvulaire, elle prend de carsidure depuis samedi et tousse toujours quand elle joue de trop avec mon autre chienne ou se matin  au réveil.

----------


## Jade01

Voici la nouvelle Doudoumobile : 


Il sort d'une gastro aussi , quelle misère. Et Thelma a boudé sa gamelle à midi, Diego a commencé comme ça , je crains le pire  ::

----------


## Flo13

Zoé: Le véto va-t-il faire des examens supplémentaires pour s'assurer de la pathologie?
Ma soeur a eu un chien malade du coeur aussi, il ne devait plus courir ou faire d'effort, son petit coeur battait bien vite et il se fatiguait rapidement. 
Généralement l'évolution n'est pas rapide d'après ce qu'on peut voir sur internet.
Mais c'est dur quand un chien est encore jeune, comme la vôtre et qu'il a envie de profiter de la vie.

Jade01: bienvenue au club  :: 

Pour Thelma, j'imagine que ça leur arrive d'avoir des problèmes digestifs transitoires, espérons que ce ne soit rien d'embêtant.

----------


## Zoe

Pour l'instant nous lui donnons se traitement ( une plaque ) au bout retour chez la véto pour voir l'évolution, si ca ne va pas nous verrons se qu'on doit faire.

----------


## Jade01

Diego aussi est sous cardalis cardisure et upcard, bienvenue dans la team :green:

----------


## lealouboy

Quelques nouvelles de la lealouboy's family : 

Daïs a eu une piro il y a un mois et elle a une insuffisance hépatique toujours bien présente malgré le traitement mis en place. Elle va super bien, mange bien, joue bien, dors bien, bref, elle va bien. Pas encore de quoi s'inquiéter, on commence un nouveau traitement pour soutenir son foie et le détoxifier. Elle a eu un bilan sénior complet et hormis qq lipomes, tout est ok. 

Coyot Boy a un testicule légèrement gonflé et une lésion sur le fourreau. Je ne l'avais jamais fait castrer car avec sa MICI, il a toujours mal supporté les anesthésies, surtout quand il était jeune. J'avoue qu'ensuite, à partir de ses 3 ans,  je nous ai toujours trouvé des excuses pour lui épargner une opération, c'est humain et surtout .... c'est fait. Je savais que ça pouvait arriver. 
Il a un bilan sénior excellent à part ça donc il sera castré le 29/11 et on fera une biopsie de la lésion du fourreau.

----------


## del28

c'est pas ton titi qui avait eu un cancer du zizi déjà ?

----------


## nat34

Petit retour à propos de l'arthrose de ma Chipie. J'ai parlé d'ostéopathie à ma vétérinaire, celle qu'elle connaissait est partie, par contre elle m'a conseillé sa collègue vétérinaire qui a fait une formation de niromathé.
On a tenté et dès le lendemain de sa première séance elle a recommencé à sauter partout......

----------


## Jade01

Prochaine séance vendredi pour mon Diego  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

> c'est pas ton titi qui avait eu un cancer du zizi déjà ?


Il a subi une radiothérapie pour suspicion de sarcome de Sticker quand il avait 2 ans, 3 anesthésies en 3 semaines et un mois de traitement dangereux à la salazopyrine pendant un mois pour que sa MICI s'en remette. J'ai eu tellement de mal à le stabiliser que j'ai toujours fui les anesthésies pour lui, jusqu'au jour où, en octobre 2014, il s'est fracturé le coude. Fin 2015, il a subi un détartrage et visiblement, il y a eu un incident pendant l'anesthésie, j'ai pas vraiment su, l'ASV a à moitié gaffé ( comme je suis stressée +++++, ils évitent de me donner certaines informations je pense) et en juin 2018, on a dû retirer les implants de son coude en urgence à cause d'une infection.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Ce matin consultation semestrielle osteo pour la triplette
Il a été très doux dans les manip, n'a pas relevé de pb particulier et les a trouvés très en forme pour leur áge

----------


## Jade01

Mon Diegochou a 11 ans aujourd'hui  ::

----------


## Flo13

C'est un petit jeunot.... Joyeux Anniversaire Diegochou !!!

----------


## Zoe

Bon anniversaire Diego   ::

----------


## Jade01

Diego vous remercie  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Coyot Boy a été opéré vendredi, on a eu une grosse peur pendant l'anesthésie ( grosses pauses respiratoires) mais il va très bien et se remet très vite sur pattes  :Smile:  
On retire les fils lundi. 
Il a mal au dos, enfin ça va mieux depuis hier, mais à la fin de sa convalescence, nous prendrons rendez-vous chez un véto ostéo pour faire un point et éventuellement faire des séances de laser.

----------


## superdogs

La biopsie a été faite ?
Des caresses à Coyot, de la part de son poto qui lui ressemble...

----------


## lealouboy

Mon vétérinaire a finalement réussi à retirer la lésion complète, tout est parti en analyse  ::

----------


## borneo

Aujourd'hui, mon chien a pissé dans la cuisine (une méga flaque), et en plus, il s'est couché dedans.

Ben je vous donne mon truc pour gérer ce genre de situation (après passage de serpillière) :

S'ouvrir une bonne bière !



Allez, y a plus que ça qui fonctionne.....    :: 

Du coup, je ne lui en veux pas, je me réjouis qu'il soit toujours avec nous.

----------


## Flo13

C'est une bonne nouvelle pour Coyot Boy que tout soit retiré. Une bonne chose de faite!

Zoe: comment va Ines avec son traitement? amélioration?

----------


## superdogs

> Aujourd'hui, mon chien a pissé dans la cuisine (une méga flaque), et en plus, il s'est couché dedans.
> 
> Ben je vous donne mon truc pour gérer ce genre de situation (après passage de serpillière) :
> 
> S'ouvrir une bonne bière !
> 
> 
> 
> Allez, y a plus que ça qui fonctionne.....   
> ...



Ah ah !.... en espérant que ça n'ait pas le même effet sur toi  ::    Pas sûre qu'il passe la serpillère lol !

----------


## Zoe

Ines tousse moins mais le fait encore quand elle joue trop avec Kira, le 20 décembre rappel de vaccins pour la jeune et control d'Ines.
Quand je vois qu'elle veut commencé a toussé je fais arrêter leurs jeux.
Je vois bien qu'elle n'est plus pareil, par exemple le soir elle vient dormir sur mes jambes au lieu de se mettre sur le dossier du canapé comme avant.

quand j'ai été rechercher ces médicaments la première véto qui la vu pour ca n'était pas la donc l'évolution ne pas pu être vu.

----------


## Zoe

Ines et Kira en avril

----------


## dogeorge

ma p'ite VENUS fete ses 15 ans 1/2 aujourd'hui
pour une boxer c'est assez extraordinaire
elle est trop adorable et aime tjrs autant les joujoux

----------


## POLKA67

Eh oui, là c'est du +++++ c'est un âge canon pour cette race de chiens, Joyeux Anniv Boxinette !  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Joyeux 15 ans et demi Venus  ::

----------


## borneo

Excellente journée aujourd'hui. Pas de pipi la nuit (il a gardé la couche) et pas non plus dans la journée (il est sorti par la trappe pour pisser dehors).

Beaucoup de temps de nettoyage gagné !!!!  ::

----------


## Flo13

Joyeux demi-anniversaire Vénus ::  . A cet âge, les mois comptent  :: .
Nombre de bougies impressionnant, mais ce qui l'est encore plus c'est qu'elle semble rester joueuse et alerte. Bravo Vénus.

Et vive les couches pour les incontinents  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## del28

liza a trouvé la technique pour séparer ses médocs des rillettes dans lesquelles j'enrobe  :: 
pas la peine d'écraser, elle sent le médoc et refuse d'avaler la boulette de rillette aussi
ce soir, j'ai du me battre pour lui coller le cacheton au fond du gosier (encore une fois …. ça fait qqes jours qu'elle réussi à recracher)
 ::

----------


## lili2000

Essaye de lui faire avaler une seringue d'eau (soupe ?)juste après, ça l'obligera à avaler.

----------


## Flo13

Les dents de devant de ma petite vieille bougent, elles sont complètement pourries. Je me doute bien qu'il faut les retirer, mais l'anesthésie à son âge me fait peur.
L'avez-vous déjà fait faire à votre chien?

----------


## lili2000

C'est les incisives ? Si oui, elles tombent généralement seules ... Le véto t'as conseillé quoi ? Il y a des poudres à base d'algues ou des genres de bain de bouche qui aident à éviter le développement plus important du tartre et parfois en enlever un peu ...

----------


## monloulou

Déjà arrivé sur crocs de vieux chats, ça finit parfois par tomber tout seul, mais montrer quand même voir l'étendue (antibios ou pas), les vétos arrivent à enlever facilement avec une pince surtout pour des dents de devant.

----------


## Flo13

Oui, ce sont les incisives qui bougent. 
Le véto ne regarde jamais ses dents puisque ma chienne est agressive et muselée.
Ses dents sont marron, et ma chienne sent mauvais du bec. C'était passé avec une piqûre antibio pour ses reins, mais ça revient. (Il y a deux ans elle a eu une mauvaise expérience avec des antibios donnés par un nouveau véto, à prendre quelques jours par mois: elle a été très mal..... j'ai arrêté illico contre son avis, et retour chez l'ancien véto: son foie n'était pas en état de supporter ça).

Je lui ai donné pendant un moment la poudre d'algue qui devait être efficace puisque sa mauvaise haleine s'estompait bien, mais maintenant qu'elle devient très pénible avec la nourriture j'ai laissé tomber.

Même si c'est compliqué je vais l'amener chez le véto, il faudrait voir les grosses dents aussi.

Merci pour vos témoignages, je m'angoisse moins si la dent tombe seule, et peut-être que le véto la laissera tranquille.

----------


## del28

il fait pas d'anesthésies gazeuses ton véto ? (dans le cas ou il faudrait lui arracher des dents)

si ça se trouve elle souffre et c'est pour ça qu'elle devient chiante avec la bouffe. 
j'ai repéré les soucis dentaires de mimi comme ça (il a eu une gazeuse et plein de dents en moins)

ici liza et ses lésions ça va bcp mieux. en fait elle n'en a plus. il lui arrive encore de se gratter très fort mais très ponctuellement. 
je lui nettoie la bouille deux fois par semaine, je lui pschitte de la Biseptine qd elle se gratte et ça a l'air de la soulager. 
elle mange du poulet cuit tous les jours de bon appétit et elle a repris un peu de poids. elle a tjrs le train arrière qui flanche et je dois la remettre debout de temps en temps. et elle a compris que manger couchée c'était tout à fait acceptable  :: 
depuis qqes jours elle se grignote la papatte à en couiner. j'ai regardé ses coussinets, y a un endroit un peu rose, je vais y mettre de la biseptine et surveiller
les médocs et les rillettes, ça dépend des jours. y a des jours elle m'expulse le cachet et d'autre ou elle y arrive pas. je lui re-enrobe dans de la rillette et je lui donne jusqu'à ce qu'elle avale (après tout, elle a de la marge question gras. et puis j'aime pas la contraindre)

----------


## lili2000

> Oui, ce sont les incisives qui bougent. 
> Le véto ne regarde jamais ses dents puisque ma chienne est agressive et muselée.
> Ses dents sont marron, et ma chienne sent mauvais du bec. C'était passé avec une piqûre antibio pour ses reins, mais ça revient. (Il y a deux ans elle a eu une mauvaise expérience avec des antibios donnés par un nouveau véto, à prendre quelques jours par mois: elle a été très mal..... j'ai arrêté illico contre son avis, et retour chez l'ancien véto: son foie n'était pas en état de supporter ça).
> 
> Je lui ai donné pendant un moment la poudre d'algue qui devait être efficace puisque sa mauvaise haleine s'estompait bien, mais maintenant qu'elle devient très pénible avec la nourriture j'ai laissé tomber.
> 
> Même si c'est compliqué je vais l'amener chez le véto, il faudrait voir les grosses dents aussi.
> 
> Merci pour vos témoignages, je m'angoisse moins si la dent tombe seule, et peut-être que le véto la laissera tranquille.


Est-ce que tu pourrais prendre les dents en photo pour ton véto ? Surtout celles du fond, comme ça, il pourra peut-être te confirmer si obligatoire ou si on peut s'en passer. Si son foie et /ou ses reins sont en mauvais état, il n'y a que lui qui pourra te dire s'il vaut mieux le détartrer ou continuer les soins "palliatifs" comme les antibio ou les bains de bouches ...
Pas facile, c'est vrai que l'anesthésie gazeuse est moins risquée mais ... Ça peut valoir le coup si elle mange moins bien et que c'est dû a ça ??

----------


## Punki

Bonjour,  vous parlez de sénilité pour votre nounours. Quels étaient ses symptômes ? Mon chien en souffre je ne sais plus quoi faire ? Merci beaucoup

----------


## Flo13

L'anesthésie gazeuse n'empêche pas la sédation d'après ce que m'avait dit le véto.

Je n'ai pas pris rendez-vous, ma chienne va mieux en ce moment (au niveau locomoteur et transit), et j'ai peur de tout gâcher. 
Les dents ne la gênent pas pour manger ce qu'elle aime  :: , hier elle m'aurait arraché les doigts pour une tranche de jambon (c'est mauvais pour elle car salé, alors c'est dosé). Et elle ne sent plus mauvais.
Quand elle ira chez le véto, je tiendrai sa gueule ouverte et il regardera, elle bougera mais ne sera pas agressive je pense. Sinon je retiens l'idée de la photo  :: .

Pour les compléments alimentaires, j'ai perdu patience, la moitié partait à la poubelle avec la viande ou le pâté. Il reste uniquement le chélateur de phosphore en poudre qui est important, donc on se débrouille.
Et les anti-inflammatoires, c'est en injections et le tour est joué.

----------


## Punki

> Oui attention à ne pas tout mettre sur le dos de la sénilité.
> Un vieux chien a souvent la vue et l'ouïe qui baissent, ce qui explique déjà pas mal de comportements dits "séniles" (chien qui a l'air un peu perdu, qui "se perd" en promenade, qui "n'écoute plus", etc)
> Sans parler des douleurs pas toujours visibles qui les font parfois changer de comportement ou d'attitude.
> Les vieux toutous ont besoin d'être accompagnés tout doucement dans leur vieillesse, ils doivent trouver de nouveaux repères, il ne faut pas s'étonner s'ils changent leur routine et il faut le respecter au maximum tant que ce n'est pas mauvais ou dangereux pour eux.
> 
> La plupart des vieux toutous que j'ai eu avaient tendance à plus s'isoler par exemple, j'ai le cas en ce moment, le vieux loulou de 15 ans pourtant très proche de nous a adopté l'enclos extérieur, il y passe la plupart de ses journées et y a dormi de son plein gré tout l'été (depuis peu on le rentre au salon pour la nuit, pour anticiper la baisse de température, mais il est pas content et le montre bien )
> La mamie veut absolument monter avec nous dans la chambre le soir, mais quand Monsieur se lève la nuit pour aller bosser, elle court littéralement au salon pour y passer le reste de la nuit tranquillement. Je pense qu'à terme elle refusera de monter le soir, ce sera son choix 
> 
> La vraie sénilité j'ai connu avec mon Nounours, et c'est complètement différent. Je ne vais pas réussir à le décrire là c'est encore trop tôt je crois, mais pour moi on ne peut pas se tromper, le chien n'est "plus vraiment là".
> ...


Bonjour,  je m'excuse de vous poser la question mais vous parlez de vraie sénilité pour votre nounours.  Je viens de faire euthanasier mon chien car il était désorienté tournait en rond... je m'en veut terriblement , ce n'était peut-être plus une vie pour lui mais il était là quand même.  Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour,  je m'excuse de vous poser la question mais vous parlez de vraie sénilité pour votre nounours.  Je viens de faire euthanasier mon chien car il était désorienté tournait en rond... je m'en veut terriblement , ce n'était peut-être plus une vie pour lui mais il était là quand même.  Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse


On s'en veut toujours, ça fait partie du deuil.

Je l'ai vécu maintes fois, car j'ai eu beaucoup d'animaux dans ma vie ; chiens, chats, chevaux. C'est quand on le décide trop tard qu'on s'en veut vraiment.

Avec le recul, je préfère le faire un jour trop tôt qu'un jour trop tard. Vraiment.

----------


## Zoe

Vu que ma jeune Kira allait faire son rappel de vaccin et patticure j'ai pris Ines pour contrôler si son traitement pour le cœur état bon et c'est tout bon  ::   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Flo13

Enfin une bonne nouvelle  :: , je suis bien contente pour Ines et vous. Profitez bien des fêtes de fin d'Année.

----------


## borneo

Ici aussi, un vieux a remonté la pente. Après des semaines de diarrhées et de décrépitude (caca partout, pipi dans le panier), j'ai trouvé une alimentation qui convient, et tout aveugle et sourd qu'il est, il revit.

Je pensais que c'était la fin, mais finalement, il va passer Noël.

----------


## Flo13

C'est merveilleux!  ::

----------


## borneo

Voilà. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un chien a 14 ans, qu'il est sourd et aveugle, et incontinent, qu'il est foutu. Cette nuit, il est sorti seul faire pipi et caca dehors, je n'ai rien eu à nettoyer. Ce n'était pas arrivé depuis des semaines. 

Je ne dis pas qu'on va reprendre nos randos, mais je sens qu'il a encore un peu de temps heureux devant lui.

----------


## Houitie

Flo13, j ai fait opérer ma chienne des dents début novembre (le 3 je crois).  Dents qui bougeaient, odeurs, rechignait de temps en temps à manger, un peu apathique par moment. En février la veto l avait évoqué mais son état général ne le permettait pas. En août et octobre elle a fait des abcès à cause de la nourriture qui passait le long des dents qui bougeaient. On a profité d un mieux pour intervenir. 
Donc bilan veto puis anesthésie gazeuse. 8 dents en moins et un détartrage ! Elle a pleuré 24h après l opération car elle était désorientée puis elle a repris sa vie en bien mieux!  Elle dévoré ses gamelles, elle sent bon,  et surtout elle ne souffre plus. 
Je referais sans hésiter si c était à refaire! (on l avait déjà fait quand je l ai récupérée à 5 ans et demi) 
Délice aura 12 ans dans quelques jours. C est une shih tzu retraitée d élevage usine qui a une pathologie digestive (cancer? En tous les cas multiples tumeurs)

----------


## Flo13

Merci Houitie pour votre témoignage. Comment avez-vous su pour les abcès? en regardant tout simplement?
Hier je suis allée à la clinique véto pour prendre quelques seringues d'anti-inflammatoires (il ne veut pas me vendre le flacon), j'ai aperçu le véto et lui ai parlé des antibiotiques qu'elle avait eu pour ses reins et mentionné l'effet sur la mauvaise haleine, il m'a dit qu'on ne pouvait pas lui redonner aussi vite, je dois me boucher le nez. Je ne sais pas s'il a fait attention quand j'ai dit qu'elle avait une dent qui bougeait.
Je pense que ses reins sont trop mauvais pour l'anesthésie.
Il y a des jours, je la pense en fin de vie et ne veux donc pas l'embêter avec ça, et d'autres jours elle va mieux alors je veux qu'elle en profite et n'ose rien décider...... difficile.
Elle a 16 ans et 5 mois, c'est beaucoup pour un chien de 29 kilos à la base (elle n'en fait plus que 27).

----------


## Houitie

Les abcès c était l odeur et le fait qu elle devienne difficile pour manger! Elle lechait dans le vide aussi. Délice est très facile à manipuler donc pas de souci pour regarder. Le premier se voyait bien, le deuxième moins car sous le tartre.

----------


## Flo13

Joyeuses Fêtes de Noël à vous, à vos petits vieux et aux jeunots.

----------


## borneo

> Merci Houitie pour votre témoignage. Comment avez-vous su pour les abcès? en regardant tout simplement?


Moi aussi, j'ai eu un retraité d'élevage aux dents pourries (d'un élevage de teckels très prestigieux). Le pus sortait par le nez, il en mettait dans son panier, comme de la morve.

Il avait 13 ans, mais il a supporté l'anesthésie pour l'arrachage, et ça lui a changé la vie.

----------


## lili2000

> Joyeuses Fêtes de Noël à vous, à vos petits vieux et aux jeunots.


Bon Noël à tous  ::

----------


## dogeorge

VENUS souhaite un doux Noël a tous ses congénères aux museaux blancs, et aux autres!!!

----------


## borneo

J'ai fait remonter les topics couches chien. Ça peut servir.....

couches chien

----------


## Zoe

J'ai du aller chez la véto hier soir avec Ines elle avait mal et la véto en cherchant pense que se sont ces cervicales, elle a eu une injection et des cachets a prendre et si ca va pas pour les consultations de se soir je dois retourner avec elle.
Pour l'instant ca va pas elle a souffert la nuit et ne sort pas faire ses besoins et refuse de manger donc se soir se sera radio ou scanner je ne sais plus.

----------


## borneo

Je cherche le topic général cushing. J'ai un doute pour ma chienne de 16 ans.

----------


## Flo13

Pauvre petite Ines  :: . Un ostéo pourrait sans doute la soulager si ce sont les cervicales.
C'est pénible de ne pas savoir avec certitude où ils ont mal.

Borneo: pas marrant non plus aujourd'hui pour vous apparement.
Il y a plusieurs posts pour Cushing: voici la liste si vous n'avez pas trouvé:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/search.php?searchid=3128176

----------


## Zoe

Au cabinet de vétérinaire ou je vais, une pratique l'osteo mais avant il faut savoir exactement se quelle a .

----------


## Zoe

Bon la véto a fait une radio ce ne sont pas les cervicales qui lui donnent les douleurs mais au milieu du dos, elle a une injection de corticoïde et aujourd'hui traitement orale.
Elle va mieux, elle a enfin mangée se matin et a été même aboyé a la fenêtre  ::  
La vétérinaire qui fait de l'ostéo est en congé pour les fêtes.

----------


## borneo

Je viens de constater que les vieux chiens, c'est comme les vieilles personnes. Il leur faut leurs habitudes. Depuis des années, nous allons passer nos vacances dans un appartement que les animaux connaissent très bien, et qu'ils appréciaient, bien qu'il n'y ait pas de jardin.

Là, ils ont 14 et 16 ans, je les porte dans les escaliers, eh bien là-bas, ils se sont comportés en chiens en fin de vie. Là, on est rentrés, et ils ont repris leur petite vie comme avant. 

La chienne de 16 ans avait arrêté de manger, elle me semblait mourante, tenait à peine sur ses pattes. Ce matin, elle a fait le tour du jardin. J'ai pris RV chez le véto il y a trois jours, tellement elle me semblait pas bien. Ce sera quand même l'occasion d'un petit bilan.

----------


## POLKA67

Mon chien de presque 13 ans a l'air mieux aussi (cardiomyopathie découverte début août et anémie début d'année) on commence à rallonger les promenades. Je commence à croire que le médicament pour le cœur, ration ménagère + ts les compléments en phyto, ostéo, acupuncture depuis début octobre commencent à porter leurs fruits... 
J'espère que cela sera conforté lors du contrôle le 11/01, radio du cœur + analyses ...

----------


## Flo13

Ah oui, les habitudes!!!!! il faut que le panier soit à la même place suivant les heures de la journée, les sorties et le jeu aux mêmes heures.
Et comme vos chiens Bornéo, ma chienne n'arrive pas à se poser dans notre maison de vacances, elle me suit comme mon ombre dès que je bouge d'un mètre et finit épuisée.... donc nous n'y allons plus.
La grande vieillesse n'est pas facile à vivre, il faut être aux aguets à longueur de journée et de nuit.

C'est super pour votre chien Poska, il doit se sentir bien, et vous aussi  ::

----------


## flo099

Bonsoir,

Quelqu un ici qui donne de l huile de CBD a son chien?

Passo a fait une grosse crise d arthrose en octobre et je viens de me rendre compte hier qu il avait des douleurs et je trouve Marley un peu triste en ce moment... La dernière fois qu il a fait ça, il avait une très grosse inflammation visible à la pds que le vétérinaire n a pas su expliquer... Il a une masse au niveau de la trachée qui évolue pas plus que ça, il a des périodes ou il tousse + que d autres mais rien qui le gene. 

J aurais aimé tester l huile de Cbd, pour les tumeurs des 2 + l arthrose de passo et si ça pouvait aider Marley a gérer son angoisse ca peut-être un +. Si quelqu un a un site a me conseiller ou un retour d experience, je prend.  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Moi je donne à mes 2 chiennes et un de mes chats. 
Passe par mp si tu veux

----------


## borneo

Quelqu'un a des trucs pour faire manger un vieux chien devenu très difficile ? Je ne peux quand même pas la nourrir de friandises...

Les croquettes, elle n'en veut plus. Même les croquettes des chats, qu'elle arrivait parfois à voler, et qu'elle adorait.

Les pâtées, c'est une bouchée, et elle n'en veut plus. Viande crue en petits bouts, non plus. Cuite, idem. Disons une bouchée ou deux, pas plus.

En revanche, les gésiers secs que je donne comme friandises, elle les croque volontiers. Ce ne sont donc pas les dents.

Ce matin, elle a daigné manger un peu de dogador cuit et deux grammes de jambon.

C'est une petite chienne de 16 ans, qui dort toute la journée, et se fait porter pour aller faire pipi. Elle a besoin de très peu d'énergie, mais je suis tout de même inquiète. 

J'ai RV demain chez le véto. Je pense demander un bilan sanguin.

----------


## Flo13

Ma chienne fait ça par moment: parfois ce sont des "caprices" car elle s'est habituée à avoir de nouvelles choses et donc ne mange pas longtemps le même aliment, et parfois ce sont des problèmes digestifs: l'autre jour j'ai testé le spasfon lyoc, elle a mangé quelques minutes après.
Je crois que l'insuffisance rénale crée des douleurs intestinales.

C'est peut-être une bonne chose que le chien ne s'alimente plus pendant un jour ou deux, tant qu'il boit. Mais c'est vrai que c'est préoccupant quand c'est un chien âgé.

Sinon il y a les tubes de Nutri Gel Plus, que je n'ai pas encore testé mais ça ne saurait tarder.

----------


## nat34

Tu as essayé AD?

----------


## borneo

> Tu as essayé AD?


Non, c'est quoi ?

----------


## borneo

> J'ai RV demain chez le véto. Je pense demander un bilan sanguin.


En fait, elle n'a pas eu de bilan, mais une radio et une échographie qui ont montré une énorme tumeur de la rate, inopérable à son âge. Voilà pourquoi elle ne mangeait plus. La tumeur pouvait éclater à tout moment entraînant une hémorragie interne fatale. J'ai demandé au véto ce qu'il ferait si c'était son chien, il m'a dit qu'il le laisserait partir. C'est ce que j'ai fait.... mais je ne m'attendais pas à repartir sans elle.
Elle allait avoir 16 ans, elle a eu une très belle vie, mais je suis dévastée.

----------


## dogeorge

oh! quelle tristesse

----------


## borneo

Quand on a des vieux chiens, on sait que ça va arriver, mais c'est toujours un choc.

C'est terrible de ne plus l'avoir avec moi, mais je n'ai plus l'angoisse de risquer de la voir souffrir et agoniser devant moi. Elle a profité de la vie jusqu'à la dernière minute, et je pense qu'elle n'a pas souffert. Il n'y avait pas d'issue, et gagner quelques jours aurait été égoïste.

C'est une consolation, dans mon malheur.

----------


## POLKA67

Courage Bornéo, elle a une belle et longue vie, chouchoutée jusqu'à la fin...il faut un peu de temps pour accepter son absence...

----------


## Flo13

C'est dur d'aller chez le véto et de ressortir seul(e), surtout quand on ne s'y attend pas. Je suis triste pour vous Bornéo.
Mais heureusement que vous l'avez amenée  :: , la pauvre petite ne devait pas se sentir très bien et ça ne pouvait pas s'améliorer.
Elle a eu sa vie, 16 ans est un bel âge et elle a bien profité de tout ce que vous avez pu lui offrir.

----------


## superdogs

> *C'est dur d'aller chez le véto et de ressortir seul(e), surtout quand on ne s'y attend pas. Je suis triste pour vous Bornéo.*
> Mais heureusement que vous l'avez amenée , la pauvre petite ne devait pas se sentir très bien et ça ne pouvait pas s'améliorer.
> Elle a eu sa vie, 16 ans est un bel âge et elle a bien profité de tout ce que vous avez pu lui offrir.



Oh oui, c'est dur ça ; mais l'autre option l'est aussi... alors... Je ne peux que te dire, mais tu le sais, que tu l'as menée au terme d'une belle vie, pendant laquelle elle a été choyée, au maximum, et que vous vous êtes beaucoup apporté, l'une l'autre. C'est malgré tout une "consolation".. courage..

----------


## borneo

Merci à vous. J'ai du mal à accepter son absence, mais je ne m'angoisse plus pour elle. C'est vrai qu'elle a eu une belle et longue vie. Peu de chiens vivent 16 ans.

J'ai changé mon avatar, je regarderai ses photos un peu plus tard.

Là, je n'ai plus que son copain, lui aussi sourd et aveugle, qui a 14 ans, mais qui va bien. Heureusement, il ne déprime pas comme mon chien précédent. C'est d'ailleurs pour le sauver de la déprime que j'avais adopté cette adorable petite retraitée de 8 ans. 

Là, il va rester chien unique. Il ne semble pas du tout perturbé, il lui a même piqué son panier....

----------


## superdogs

Piqué.. piqué.. on ne sait pas hein ?.. ça se trouve, il se colle dans son odeur..
Nous, on porte parfois les vêtements, écharpes ou autre des personnes que l'on perd.
En tout cas, des pensées ; ça fait du mal leur absence...

----------


## lealouboy

Malgré les mauvaises nouvelles des analyses de Coyot Boy ( hémangiosarcome cutané pour la lésion et autre cancer dans les testicules), il fait son bonhomme de chemin. 
On croise les doigts pour qu'il n'y ait pas de métastases (pronostic très sombre, apparaissent dans 60% des cas), on n'en a vu aucune pour l'instant à l'échographie. 
Il n'existe aucun traitement chimique donc on soigne uniquement au naturel et on vit chaque moment à fond. 
L'ostéo vient lundi pour lui et Daïs. Il a un truc chelou avec son dos, il a déjà vu 2 fois le véto mais difficile d'identifier d'où vient la douleur/gêne et on ne veut pas l'anesthésier pour une radio ( ni le véto, ni moi) vu qu'il risque d'y rester. Je pense que c'est neuro, il a parfois des déplacements typiques, ses fasciculations deviennent plus fréquentes en position debout. J'ai contacté une spécialiste de la motricité mais j'attends de voir l'ostéo car il semble moins bien supporter les trajets en voiture. 
Daïs n'a jamais été très souple, avec l'âge, je lui trouve un léger problème de parallélisme, ça devrait bien l'aider aussi. 

Sinon l'appétit et le moral sont au beau fixe  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Pourquoi tous ces cancers ?

----------


## Houitie

Parce que comme nous ils bouffent et respirent de la m...

----------


## Mam Bo

Je suis désolée pour ta jolie Choupette borneo  ::

----------


## Flo13

On avance au jour le jour avec nos vieux compagnons...... le principal pour Coyot Boy est qu'il a le moral.
C'est bien que l'ostéo vienne à domicile.

----------


## superdogs

Mince Lealou... :: 

Que te dire.. oui, faut profiter, les regarder, les gâter, sourire, rire, s'inquiéter, les surveiller, les aimer... c'est ce qui compte pour eux, ils ne savent pas qu'ils sont malades 

 ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Pourquoi tous ces cancers ?


Dans le cas de Coyot, c'est sûrement radio induit ( suites de sa radiothérapie )  ::

----------


## lealouboy

On a refait une écho lundi et on ne voit toujours aucune trace de métastases. C'est pas encore gagné, comme dit le véto, en général, on ne voit ce type de lésions que lorsqu'elles sont déjà assez grosses. 
Mais moi, je prends ça pour " on n'en est pas là, et aujourd'hui rien n'est perdu".

En revanche, il a de nouveau des soucis de remontées acides ( gastriques) la nuit. Il est sous traitement anti acide ( Zitac, phosphalugel et probiotiques). Croisons les doigts pour qu'il aille vite mieux  :Smile:

----------


## Flo13

Pas de métastases, c'est le principal. Mais le pauvre les remontées acides doivent être désagréables.

Et est-ce que l'ostéo l'a aidé pour son dos?

----------


## lealouboy

OUI il court comme un lapin par contre  :Smile:

----------


## Flo13

Au moins il profite de l'instant présent  ::

----------


## del28

après son énorme coup de mou, liza reprend du poil de la bête tout doucement
elle a recommencé à manger mais du bout des lèvres depuis mercredi. poulet roti, steak haché, jambon, tout en mode ''bieurk'' à recracher un ptit morceau sur deux (c'est les seules choses qu'elle mange habituellement depuis plusieurs mois)
je suis sure qu'elle n'a pas mangé plus de 30 gr par jour ces derniers jours, et encore moins de vendredi à mercredi

ce soir je désespérais un peu qu'elle mange à peine encore jusqu'à ce que je lui propose du coulomiers  :: 
du coup je lui ai aussi proposé du gruyère et ensuite du fromage à raclette. 
elle s'est requinquée au fromage la bestiole  ::  
et moi je suis bien contente et pourvu que ça dure. si elle veut manger du fromage, elle aura tout le fromage qu'elle veut 

à côté de ça depuis hier soir elle me fait des galopades de la cuisine au salon, ça lui prend d'un coup d'un seul  ::  
c'est franchement drole parce qu'elle a bcp de mal à se relever qd elle est assise dans la cuisine par exemple, vu que son arrière train là c'est ze cata  moi je vais faire un truc dans le salon et d'un coup d'un seul, je la vois passer en trombe  ::   ::  le mouvement du galop y a pas d'souci elle est véloce. enfin véloce pour une poulette de 16 ans et demi quoi  :: 

je dois tenir le véto au courant de l'évolution lundi ou mardi prochain mais la cortisone lui fait du bien et je pense qu'on continuera. demain elle passe à 1/2 comprimé / jour et il m'en a vendu une plaquette complète 
 là je veux juste qu'elle vive ses dernières semaines apaisée, même si ça doit durer moins longtemps (vu qu'elle a qd même les reins mal barrés déjà)

par contre le gros hic c'est qu'elle déteste le gout du zylkène (ce soir j'ai tout tenté, rien à faire. elle a même eu un haut le cur à un moment qd elle a pris  un bout de coulomiers piégé et qu'elle a senti ce qu'il y avait dedans  :: . j'espère qu'elle va continuer à dormir la nuit parce qu'honnêtement les réveils toutes les nuits c'est pesant, au moral comme au physique

----------


## dogeorge

Tentes la valeriane au lieu du zylkene
Chez les miens ça passe tout seul dans une Vqr
Ou dans des rillettes

----------


## monloulou

Tit'mère  ::  elle mangerait du poisson/uf brouillé/foie/emmental râpé ? et le zylkène dans la vache qui rit peut-être. Profitez l'une de l'autre  ::

----------


## del28

non tu parles, elle trie tout, la vache qui rit j'en ai donné sans pb pendant 15 ans, justement histoire d'avoir tjrs un truc gaterie pour le jour ou y aurait du médoc et paf, du jour au lendemain terminé, elle a refusé les vaches qui rit et mimi a suivi   :: 

j'ai essayé rillettes : coeur de rillette mélangé à la poudre de zylkène avec enrobage rillettes normales ( ::  les combines de sioux  ::  ), ça a marché qqes jours, 
j'ai essayé mélange steak haché, elle recrache direct (mais jvous jure faudrait que j'ai de quoi la filmer. elle me shplout ça par terre, c'est à mourir de rire  ::  et moi je ramasse, j'embelli le bout de l'appat à moitié machouillé style ''j't'en fais un nouveau'' et c'est reparti)
ce soir j'ai réussi à lui donner la moitié à force de lui présenter les bouts de sandwich coulomier/zylkène entre deux bouts de coulomier sans rien mais ce fut dur et très très long :: 

(de toute façon ce soir elle avait décidé qu'elle n'aurait pas de médoc, elle a aussi recraché moulte fois la cortisone et l'antibio, pourtant des tout petits cachets. mais là je lui ai donné dans la gorge parce que autant le zylkène elle peut s'en passer que les deux autres non. donc pas de place aux caprices)

poisson, foie j'ai essayé et non elle déteste, ufs brouillés faudrait que j'essaye voir

----------


## Quaraba

Et la valériane (liquide) avec une pipette ?

----------


## lili2000

Le zylkene, tu as essayé en le laissant dans la gélule ? Sinon essayé adaptil diffuseur ?? Ou fleur de Bach rescue ??
Bon courage ...

----------


## del28

elle arrive à sélectionner un micro cacheton, que je coupe comme je peux en plus, alors tu penses, les énormes gélules de zylkene ..
j'ai même pensé à vider les toutes petites gélules de probiolog pour remplir avec la poudre de zylkène  ::  (ça, j'essaye ce soir. à chaque jour suffit sa peine  ::  )

adaptil j'y ai pensé mais le véto pense que ça n'ira pas pour ce qu'elle a (mais je garde en option)

valériane liquide je vais aller en chercher mais elle vit mal la prise de médocs en pipette ou seringue. elle prend ça pour une agression, elle se débat c'est l'horreur  ::  (je peux aussi tenter de diluer le zylkène d'ailleurs. je vais essayer ça en attendant la valériane)

elle est pas simple ::  

mais c'est cool de me donner des trucs parce que ça me permet d'éliminer petit à petit tout ce qui marche pas et mettre de coté tout ce qui pourrait marcher. vous m'aidez à réfléchir quoi  ::

----------


## monloulou

La coquine Liza elle a un flair très développé  ::  faut ruser à chaque repas  :: 
A chaque jour finit sa peine comme tu dis, alors tant pis pour les trucs pas terribles du moment qu'elle mange. Madame n'aime pas le poisson même le saumon ou les sardines ? Essaie le knacki, les coquillettes + noisette de beurre, les pâtées pure viande, l'A/D, le revovery, aliments pour chiots. Le zylkène dilué dans le lait pour chat ?

----------


## del28

elle est aveugle, elle est sourde et bam, elle a rabattu tous ses ufs dans le même panier et a pris un flair de folie (déjà bien développé de nature ..)  :: 

elle ne touche plus aucune boite (pourtant j'ai pur buf rocco que mimi adore). sauf les sachets fraicheur mais comme je pense que les soucis d'infection cutanée autour de la bouche/menton/joue viennent d'une intolérance de contact (vu qu'à chaque fois qu'elle chope des plaques, tu peux être sure que je lui ai donné des sachets fraicheur avant. ce que j'ai fait avant son gros coup de mou, parce qu'elle chipotait la nourriture et que j'ai voulu la relancer un coup)

knackie bonne idée ! mince c'est tout con en plus j'aurais du y penser. merci

la pour ce soir j'ai pris un poulet préfabriqué chez Lidl (roti en sachet). j'espère qu'il y aura plein de faux aromes bien appétants et qu'elle va aimer. sinon j'ai repris plein de fromage

----------


## monloulou

Oui je me souviens pour ses problèmes de peau  :Smile: 
Comme elle connaît les pâtées chat, il y a schezir/almo que je donnais à un chat malade et difficile, également des croq + patée chaton. Pour un autre chat le fortiflora grâce à son odeur a relancé son appétit. Mais ce sont des chats. Attention à la diarrhée avec le fromage  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Laurent25

Bonjour à tous,

je me permet de mettre un petit mot parce que je  suis en recherche de conseils, d'avis pour ma chienne Molly. Un croisé  berger allemand avec peut être du labrador/golden.

Molly a eu 15  ans au mois de janvier. Je l'ai eu à la spa quand elle avait 8 ans,  comme beaucoup c'est une chienne parfaite, on a passé beaucoup de temps a  marcher ensemble en forêt.

Mais cela devient plutôt difficile à  gérer, j'essaie de faire au mieux, mais je vis seul avec elle, et pas  facile de garder un oeil objectif et vraiment avoir du recul sur  l'évolution de sa situation.

Cela fait un peu plus d'un an que  progressivement les balades diminues, je le fais en fonction d'elle, été  2018 elle se serait rompu les ligament croisé mais j'ai vu trois véto  en l'espace d'un mois j'ai pas eu le même avis. C'est le dernier que  j'ai vu qui m'a parlé de cela et qu'a son age on ne pouvait opérer. En  parallèle l'arthrose a fait son apparition.

Elle est sous hils  diet J/D pour ses articulations depuis deux ans, cartimax également. Fin  2018 on a fait une grosse session de laser pour son train arrière, et  on a ensuite alterner entre mésothérapie, laser. j'ai rencontré une  osthéo en aout 2019 qu'on voit régulièrement, on sent que CA la soulage  et la ''ddécoince'' temporairement. 

Elle a beaucoup perdu en  musculature du train arrière depuis l'été dernier. On marche environ 20  min le matin et 10 min midi et 2* le soir.

Elle a le bout des pattes arrières qui se retournent donc on évite au maximum le macadam. 

Elle  glisse beaucoup sur le carrelage (chez moi elle se débrouille) j'ai  acheté des bottines anti antidérapantes mais le problème c'est que comme  ses pattes arrières trainent, elle n'arrive pas à la ramener et ça se  fini en chute également.

l'osthéo m'avait conseillé le curcuma  (purée), elle l'a mangé au début et cela avait bon effet, mais elle n'en  veut plus et je la comprend c'est vraiment dégueulasse dans ces  proportions.

Elle prends tous les jours deux gellules d'extrait de moules vertes de nouvelle Zélande et de la poudre de cynorhodon.

Le veto m'a conseillé le myo vityl par session de 10 jours.

Il  n'y a pas vraiment d’incontinence pour le moment plus des oublis de  crottes pendant les sommeil profonds, le pipi ca va sauf qu'elle a du  mal a vraiment vider sa vessie.

Elle n'a pas l'air malheureuse,  elle est encore vive, de beaux yeux, beau poil,de l’appétit, des belles  crottes, mais ça devient assez galère, je la relève assez souvent, tout  va bien bien sauf ces foutues pattes.

Y a dix jours on a fait une  injection d'ARA bêta et un traitement de 8 jours de cimalgex qui lui a  fait effet. Mais il faut que je recontacte le veto car nous 'avons pas  parle de la suite, (on continue le cimalgex? contre indications)

je  sais bien que j'aurai une décision à prendre bientôt, je voulais juste  savoir si vous aviez des petits conseils, c'est mon premier chien.

merci de votre attention.

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

pour un chien qui glisse sur le carrelage, je te conseille des chemins en moquette premier prix. Il comprendra vite que c'est là qu'il peut marcher sans glisser.

Évite la sur-médicalisation, car ça peut faire plus de mal que de bien.

----------


## Flo13

@ Laurent25: chez moi on a mis de la moquette premier prix dans la pièce (et des chemins comme dit Bornéo dans les passages) et quand elle est seule j'ajoute des alèses car elle a régulièrement des diarrhées.... 
Les gamelles sont un peu surélevées.
Pour l'arrière-train, il suffit de la soutenir avec une écharpe passées sous le ventre, ou un harnais prévu pour les chiens handicapés. Quitte à réduire les promenades, ça lui permet de sortir sans souffrir.
Votre chienne n'a pas l'air d'être arrivée au bout puisqu'elle mange, elle sort, et son regard semble heureux, profitez-en.

En traitement pour les articulations: flex-tonic (humain) ou Locox. Ce ne fait pas des miracles mais ce n'est pas toxique, car il faut aussi penser aux reins et au foie, surtout à cet âge  ::

----------


## Flo13

Ma chienne ne veut plus manger, elle chipote et fait la difficile, elle a beaucoup maigri.
Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle ait mal au coeur. Pensez-vous qu'un vieux chien perd l'appétit, tout simplement?

----------


## lili2000

Laurent, je trouve que tu t'occupes très bien de ton chien et on t'a déjà mis quelques idées pour l'aider.
Par contre pour le cimalgex, vois avec le véto mais si elle n'a pas de soucis de foie ou reins, il faudra surement continuer par cure ou et diminuant au maximum pour être efficace ...
Pour le locox proposé, tu as déjà ce qu'il fait dans le j/d
Bon courage
Flo
Un chien qui maigrit et mange peu ou pas c'est véto, j'espère que ce n'est pas grave ...

----------


## Houitie

Oui veto pour vérifier les reins au minimum.

----------


## Flo13

Ma chienne est suivie par le véto, elle a de l'urée et est en fin de vie. Mais j'hésite à lui injecter l'anti-nausée que le véto m'a laissé car je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle soit écoeurée, simplement qu'elle n'a plus faim, d'où ma question.

----------


## del28

pareil ici flo13
c'est vraiment difficile en ce moment et elle n'a aucune nausée, liza mange juste à peine. qqes morceaux et repart
le poulet elle en a fait le tour. le steak haché que j'avais laissé tomber exprès qqes temps, ça va encore
là je lui donne des rc baby cat, elle a tjrs adoré ça et au moins ça lui fait un peu de consistant

----------


## Zoe

> Ma chienne est suivie par le véto, elle a de l'urée et est en fin de vie. Mais j'hésite à lui injecter l'anti-nausée que le véto m'a laissé car je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle soit écoeurée, simplement qu'elle n'a plus faim, d'où ma question.


Si le véto ta donné l'anti nausée j'essayerais une fois de lui donné pour voir si elle plus d'appétit après, tu saura si ca lui fais du bien ou pas.

----------


## POLKA67

Ils peuvent avoir des brûlures d'estomac, phosphaluvet il me semble mais un peu dégueu, pas sûr que le chien en voudra.

Pour l'urée pas trop grave si la créatinine est bonne...

----------


## Flo13

> Si le véto ta donné l'anti nausée j'essayerais une fois de lui donné pour voir si elle plus d'appétit après, tu saura si ca lui fais du bien ou pas.


Ce n'est pas bon pour les reins et le foie, comme tout ce qui est chimique, voilà pourquoi j'hésite.

Et puis le véto n'a pas pu me dire si elle avait des nausées ou des remontées acides. Je pense plus à l'acidité actuellement.
Je vais retenter le Phosphaluvet comme vous dites Polka67, même si c'est mauvais pour elle car ça contient du phosphore. Ponctuellement.
(la créa est élevée aussi).

----------


## lili2000

Flo, le plus important, c'est qu'elle mange, donner du phosphaluvet ne va pas lui faire de mal.
Demande à ton véto ce qu'il en pense, il faut trouver ce qui est le moins mal pour elle.

----------


## Flo13

Merci Lili, je viens de lui en donner car elle a refusé tout ce que je lui ai proposé à manger. J'attends pour la nourrir. :: 

20 minutes après: Bon ben elle ne veut toujours pas manger.... ça avait pourtant fonctionné à d'autres reprises.

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## malko

Pensez au bourgeon de figuier pour les nausées et l'appétit. 1 goutte pour 10kg de poids. Compatible avec l'irc

Et pour les reins en général pensez à l'orthosiphon. Ça fonctionne extrêmement bien et c'est beaucoup moins violent pour l'organisme que les diurétiques chimiques. A discuter avec le veto bien entendu

----------


## Laurent25

Bonsoir, merci pour vos conseils.

J'ai commandé des chaussettes antiderapantes et un harnais pour l'aider a se relever. 

Mon véto est plutot compréhensif mais ne donne pas trop de conseil. 

Je ne sais pas trop ce que je dois surveiller pour le cimalgex(rein/foie). J'ai continué le traitement une semain supplementaire mais l'effet est moins important. 

Y a t il des ingrédients naturels pour aider les reins?

----------


## lili2000

Tu ne pourrais pas voir un autre vétérinaire pour avoir d'autres conseils ... ?

----------


## borneo

> Tu ne pourrais pas voir un autre vétérinaire pour avoir d'autres conseils ... ?


Il en a déjà vu trois. Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien. Aucun vétérinaire ne guérit de la vieillesse.

Je te conseille de chouchouter ta louloutte, et de faire au mieux. Ce qui compte pour elle, c'est d'être avec toi, pas de courir les vétérinaires.   ::

----------


## Flo13

> Pensez au bourgeon de figuier pour les nausées et l'appétit. 1 goutte pour 10kg de poids. Compatible avec l'irc
> 
> Et pour les reins en général pensez à l'orthosiphon. Ça fonctionne extrêmement bien et c'est beaucoup moins violent pour l'organisme que les diurétiques chimiques. A discuter avec le veto bien entendu


Le figuier semble bien effectivement, merci Malko  :: .
Pour l'orthosiphon, j'ai vu que c'est contre-indiqué en cas d'IR (et pourtant ça aide à éliminer l'urée). Comme ma chienne n'a pas de diurétiques, je ne vais pas tenter.

Laurent25: pour ma chienne je donne de l'Ipakitine qui est un chélateur de phosphore car elle mange beaucoup de viande.

----------


## malko

L'orthosiphon fait pourtant partie des deux synergies en cas d"irc aiguë ou chronique de pierre may.
Donc ça n'est pas contre indiqué bien au contraire. 
Mais bon ça se discute chez le veto.

----------


## lealouboy

Le figuier a super bien marché sur les nausées et remontées acides de Coyot Boy  ::

----------


## del28

liza reprend un ptit peu de mobilité là. la marche est fragile mais elle se casse moins la figure je trouve et a moins de mal à se lever
(de base ce sont les suites de son avc cette patte arrière qui n'a plus bcp de sensations. ces dernières semaines ça a empiré en fait)

ce matin et ce soir elle a mangé son ptit steak haché comme une grande, sans se faire prier et sans que je lui soutienne l'arrière (sinon la patte commence à glisser, à passer sous l'autre et elle finit par se casser la figure)
je vais lui mouliner du poulet roti pour voir si elle le remange sous cette forme là

en ce moment qd je rentre je la prend dans mes bras et on se fait un énorme calin tête contre tête. c'est marrant parce qu'elle a tjrs détesté être portée et là, ravie la poupette  :: 
et re un énorme calin un peu plus tard dans la soirée sur son matelas. elle se blottit contre moi, sa tête dans mon cou et je la masse sous son ptit manteau pdt une plombe. 
en plus elle sent bon, ce Week end elle s'est vautré dans de la mousse rc babycat  :: , je l'ai pas vu tout de suite, bref, elle en avait partout et on a pris une douche du coup. mais cool la douche, la miss couchée, eau bien chaude qui l'enveloppait bien, je crois que pour la première fois de sa vie elle a aimé ça. je lui ai fait une ptite balnéo quoi  :: 
après ça, séchage, envelopage, installation sur le canapé à côté de moi ou elle a dormi 3 heures, bien au chaud ensuite dans sa ptite couverture

 :: 


côté Mimi (qui a qd même droit à son ptit mot, lui aussi c'est un ptit vieux) ça va. je l'ai mis sous séraquin parce que je le trouvais raide depuis qqes temps et il retrouve de l'élasticité là. 
il n'est pas tjrs compréhensif envers liza (enfin on voit ce que je veux dire, c'est un chien  :: ), m'enfin pour lui ça roule sinon  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Des petites nouvelles : Coyot Boy ( 13 ans) et Daïs ( 12 ans) se portent bien ! 
On adapte les balades en fonction de leur forme du jour mais depuis l'ostéo, ils sont tous les 2 beaucoup plus à l'aise  :Smile:  

Depuis la castration, Coyot Boy réclame à table en chouinant  ::  Je suis faible, je cède et j'adapte les rations ensuite. 

Ils font leurs vies tranquillement, ils ont l'air heureux et on vit chaque jour comme un cadeau  :Smile:

----------


## Flo13

Ca fait toujours plaisir de lire de bonnes nouvelles  :: .

----------


## Alika

Des nouvelles ici aussi, j'avais posté l'été dernier quand ma chienne Romie (croisée malinois de 12 ans) avait eu de gros vertiges/pertes d'équilibre. Elle est toujours sous candilat depuis août et n'a presque pas de séquelles de son incident. Quand elle est vraiment excitée ou au réveil elle perd encore parfois l'équilibre mais globalement, elle joue, se balade et vit tout à fait normalement.
Niveau propreté c'est pas top par contre, elle a été toute sa vie sous propalin suite à sa stérilisation et j'ai l'impression que ça fait moins effet qu'avant... Bon dans une semaine on déménage dans une maison avec jardin alors ça nous simplifiera la vie  :Smile: 
Et on va également accueillir un 2eme chien (un roumain croisé porte et fenêtre de 4 ans), elle devrait apprécier vu qu'elle adore toujours autant jouer avec ses congénères !

----------


## del28

je suis super contente, ce soir liza a dévoré
poulet haché mélangé à la sauce, mmmmm

----------


## monloulou

> je suis super contente, ce soir liza a dévoré
> poulet haché mélangé à la sauce, mmmmm


Contente pour toi Del et pour Liza qui doit mieux se sentir  :: 
Penses-tu qu'elle aimerait manger du tout haché genre bouillie/soupe, nourriture + eau plus facile à déglutir et plus rapide à manger (du vécu dans ma famille avec de vieux chiens, gamelle surélevée ou par terre pour celui qui mangeait couché pour son confort)

----------


## del28

elle n'a plus que du mixé là et de la mousse rc baby cat (2 cuillères à soupe par repas, en plus de ce que je lui ai mixé, si je donne plus ça doit être trop riche parce qu'elle le gerbe, ce qui n'est pas le cas en petite quantité)
l'eau est déjà surélevée, sa gamelle aussi et quand je sens que c'est dur physiquement, je lui soutiens le train arrière pendant qu'elle mange

je vais re prendre rendez vous cette semaine chez le véto. nouvelle plaque enflammée mais joue gauche cette fois.
hier la soirée a été pénible. liza très agitée à se gratter/s'enflammer encore plus
la seule chose qui calme ces espèces d'inflammations c'est les antibio. la cortisone elle en prend déjà par voie orale, donc manifestement ça n'aide pas assez (elle a arrêté les antibios lundi il me semble)

je craque un peu. y a 15 jours, comme à chaque fois, le véto a fait un prélèvement, il y avait très peu de bactéries et plus de levures. rien qui justifiait qu'il me redonne des antibios pour elle. il l'a fait parce que j'ai insisté, y a que qd elle est sous antibios que les lésions s'en vont et qu'elle est totalement apaisée.
hier soir en lui mettant de la cortisone crème (bien avant qu'elle s'acharne hein. j'en mets au premier signe d'inconfort/à la découverte de la nouvelle lésion) elle avait carrément une espèce de  grosse cloque molle taille pièce de 5 cts, comme une brulure. aujourd'hui, rien.

qu'est ce que ça peut être que ce truc qui va, qui vient comme ça. je vais demander la totale, prise de sang, la dernière était parfaite sauf coté foie et un peu bof coté reins , m'enfin à peine, radio de la machoire, des fois qu'on verrait un truc coté dents ou os ou que sais je (un cancer ? on l'a évoqué …), re-prélèvement mais culture cette fois, bref.
(m'enfin à mon avis, j'aurais pas besoin de demander. il ne voulait pas l'embêter vu son age et parce qu'elle était très affaiblie la dernière fois mais là, je pense qu'il va s'énerver un bon coup)
si il faut qu'elle soit sous antibio jusqu'à la fin, moi je m'en fous, ça me choque pas. je veux juste qu'elle finisse sa vie paisiblement et pas péniblement comme actuellement.

allez, petit moment de désespoir au revoir, une photo de ma poupette adorée qui fait sa pétasse trop fière de son nouveau pull à sa taille cette fois, tricoté par mamie  ::

----------


## Flo13

De l'huile de coco (avec de l'huile de ricin aussi) pourrait peut-être aider, au moins pour calmer les démangeaisons et lutter contre les champignons. 
C'est décourageant de voir qu'un jour ça va bien, et le lendemain ça repart en arrière...... et le moral suit.

Pour la cloque: c'est la saison des urticaires de la face (dème de Quincke), mais ça fait plutôt des gonflements (pas mou) et puis si Liza est sous cortisone ça ne semble pas correspondre.

(très belle la pétasse avec son pull  :: )

----------


## del28

(ah et sinon, j'ai trouvé la solution pour le zylkène. je mélange dans une cuillère à soupe d'eau, seringue, bim dans le bec et c'est torché en 2 secondes)

----------


## superdogs

quelle ::  choupette

----------


## del28

pis son nouveau pull là lui va vraiment impec, elle est super à l'aise avec. ma mère a trop assuré (elle, ça l'occupe, elle va m'en faire 2 autres, on peut plus l'arrêter  :: )

----------


## monloulou

La classe Liza ! cette petite laine doit lui tenir au chaud pour son 'petit' âge, en tout cas bravo mamie  :: 
Del as-tu essayé de la nourriture pour chiot ? Et pour son problème de peau le véto a t-il parlé de hot spot (dermite) ?
Allez courage Del tu te démènes tellement que c'est parfois décourageant mais chaque repas chaque jour de gagné c'est tout à ton honneur  ::

----------


## Flo13

> Le figuier a super bien marché sur les nausées et remontées acides de Coyot Boy


Ca a agit rapidement? j'ai commencé à en donner à ma chienne.

Je n'ai pas trouvé l'orthosiphon en goutte, du coup j'ai pris des bourgeons de frêne, mais je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée, et ce n'est pas mon véto qui pourra me répondre....

----------


## del28

samedi liza était en forme. j'ai mangé avec ma sœur au restau et au retour, super fête. elle courait dans tous les sens, fête d'enfer à ma frangine aussi et s'est jetée dans mes bras pour un calin énorme
heureusement qu'il y a ces moments là ou elle est très présente et ou on voit qu'elle a envie. le jour ou y aura plus ces moments encore de grosse présence/gaité/joie de vivre ... 

elle mange mieux depuis plusieurs jours et je la sens moins faiblarde, les chutes ont encore diminué, elle se lève moins péniblement et elle dort bien. 
je l'ai repassé à un demi comp de cortisone par jour depuis la grosse crise de vendredi soir (avec ok du véto. il m'avait demandé de diminuer jusqu'à un demi tous les deux jours) et pour le moment ça semble aller aussi de ce côté là. ça lui arrive de se gratter, mais pas frénétiquement comme habituellement. pourvu que ça dure.

----------


## del28

j'ai été faire des courses aujourd'hui. j'avais plus rien du tout du tout pour liza
j'ai pris un poulet roti, le péché mignon de tous mes gloutons, en me disant que liza ne le mangerait pas parce que je le trouvais trop sec pour elle. je ne l'ai même pas mouliné !
elle a dévoré. pour le poulet roti leclerc, elle retrouve des dents dites. c'est fou  ::  .... 

alors qu'hier je lui ai mouliné du poulet roti super moelleux et grillé à la fois avec amur (OK j'avais pas fait assez de sauce  ::  ) elle a mangé trois bouchées  :: 

je suis sure que c'est la sauce parce que je connais ses gouts par cœur et qu'elle n'aime pas le poulet qd il est trop secil faut que j'ai une petite discussion avec la rotisserie de leclerc, pour leur piquer leur recette   ::

----------


## borneo

Mon vieux chien, aveugle, sourd et handicapé, s'est perdu en forêt. Si !!!!!!

Il est vraiment maintenant très diminué, je le porte dans les escaliers, il marche très difficilement. Il ne fait même plus le tout du pâté de maisons, ou alors je dois le tirer.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait une rando, et je l'ai emmené pour le sortir un peu dans les bois avant et après la rando. Pendant, il reste dans la voiture avec son coussin et son manteau.

Bref, en fin de rando, je le laisse se balader un peu. Il y avait une table de pique-nique, pas de voitures, et 5 ou 6 départs de sentiers. Pendant qu'il explore un peu le coin, je me mets à la table pour lire un magazine.

Au bout d'un quart d'heure, je le cherche du regard, personne. Je l'appelle, personne. En même temps, il est bien sourd. Je siffle dans mon sifflet, je l'appelle, j'entre dans tous les sentiers, je rameute un cycliste qui passait par là... rien.

Je l'ai bien cherché vingt minutes, dans tous les sentiers possibles, en n'imaginant pas qu'il ait pu aller aussi loin.

Dans le dernier sentier, je le vois, très loin, et pas du tout inquiet. Il avait fait un bon km.... J'ai dû le tirer pour retourner à la voiture.

J'y retournerai, je pense que ça lui a fait du bien, mais je le surveillerai mieux  ::

----------


## Flo13

Oh le stress!!! heureusement tout se termine bien.
Il faut croire qu'il lui reste du flair et des forces.

----------


## nat34

Collier avec grelots et gilet orange pour ma mamie sourde à qui il reste encore assez d'énergie pour aller se perdre..

----------


## borneo

> Oh le stress!!! heureusement tout se termine bien.
> Il faut croire qu'il lui reste du flair et des forces.


C'est moi qui ai du flair et des forces  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Collier avec grelots et gilet orange pour ma mamie sourde à qui il reste encore assez d'énergie pour aller se perdre..


Je vais lui mettre un grelot. Il a déjà une longe fluo de 10 mètres qu'il traîne derrière lui.

----------


## Jello83

Oui le stress c'est clair.
Mais au final, tu as dû être super contente de voir de nouveau son envie d'explorer  ::

----------


## del28

ma poulette est bcp tombée/ a été bcp dans l'incapacité de se relever hier. mais bon, j'ai eu des amis à la maison, elle était sur excitée aussi.
aujourd'hui c'était mieux.
elle a repris un peu de poids (heureusement. elle avait viré squelettique pendant la période très difficile), elle fait ses nuits aussi.

je touche toujours du bois quand à son museau. ses dernières lésions s'estompent et très peu de grattage. du coup je retente la diminution de la cortisone
je vais prendre rendez vous pour elle dans la semaine avec l'osthéo aussi, maintenant qu'elle est mieux 
(et je vais emmener mimi aussi. juste pour qu'il rencontre l'osthéo et qu'elle voit s'il serait manipulable ou non dans un premier temps. parce que s'il se transforme en Mimi de pierre elle ne pourra rien en faire)

----------


## monloulou

L'humidité y et aussi pour qqchose peut-être, elle va mieux c'est le principal pour sa super maman  ::

----------


## Jello83

Oui ça fait plaisir qu'elle aille un peu mieux et c'est grâce à toi. Je croise les doigts pour qu'elle continue d'aller de mieux en mieux.

----------


## del28

oui bon, y aura bien un moment ou .... bref  :: 
16 ans et 7 mois hein (les mois sont important à cet age là  ::  )

(on est en pleine compétition là. nous on veut battre le record de notre poto ''Jagger'', le chéri de liza, un croisé berger immense qui est parti qqes semaines après son 18ème anniversaire. s'il l'a fait, liza peut le faire  ::  )

----------


## POLKA67

16 ans et 7 mois, le bonheur... bravo Liza, tu dois avoir une bonne constitution avec un sacré caractère pour tenir ainsi et bien chouchoutée, soignée par sa maîtresse bien sûr...

----------


## monloulou

Wouah 16 ans et 7 mois  ::  Liza vu sa taille risque de battre le record de son géant de poto tellement chouchoutée  ::

----------


## superdogs

Et tu l'as depuis 16 ans, ta Lizouille ?

----------


## del28

adoptée qd elle avait 6 mois. je revois encore sa petite frimousse inquiète nous regarder à travers le carreau de sa cellule pendant que j'y étais collée les bras en croix pour que tout le monde voit que celle là, elle était pour nous et personne d'autre, pendant que Benjamin allait chercher un agent animalier  :: 

love at first sight. je ne sais pas ce qu'est le coup de foudre humain tellement ça ne colle pas avec ma personnalité. j'ai découvert ce que c'était pour un chien ce jour là

----------


## superdogs

::  très très jolie histoire...

Ma Rumba, quand j'étais allée au refuge, elle avait filé un grand coup de hanche à sa soeur, pour arriver la 1ere devant moi... c'est comme ça que j'ai choisi.. une warrior, je m'étais dit, elle sait ce qu'elle veut !
14 ans, qui ont passé comme un mois...

----------


## lili2000

Ça me fait penser à ma Daisy qui a entre 16 et 19 ans ( on l'a eu il y a 9 ans et elle avait entre 7 et 10 ans ... ). Pour son âge elle va plutôt bien  :: 
Longue vie à nos loulous  ::

----------


## del28

photo ?
c'est la poupette de ton avatar ?

----------


## Jello83

Ouah 16 ans et 7 mois, ça fait plaisir ! Moi je n'ai pas encore eu cette chance, toujours une maladie... Là, j'ai bon espoir avec ma boule de poils qui a 11 ans et demi qui a la forme après une petite frayeur en janvier mais là ça va. A l'extérieur, il arrive encore à berner ceux qui ne le connaissent pas et qui pensent que c'est un jeune chien  ::  En tout cas quand j'entends des toutous de 16 ans ou plus et qui vivent encore bien, ça me rassure.

----------


## del28

:: 

hier j'ai téléphoné à la secrétaire de l'osthéo pour prendre rendez vous '' c'est pour ma chienne Liza patin couffin''
pas de réaction de la secrétaire qui m'en donne un demain à 14h30. mais qui par contre ne retrouvait pas le dossier de Liza Ch....y

elle me donne l'adresse et moi ''ahhh vous faites bien de me préciser l'adresse, je ne savais pas qu'elle avait déménagé depuis l'année dernière ...etc ...''

ce matin la pièce est tombée dans le monnayeur .... hier j'ai pris rendez vous pour ma chienne avec MON osthéopathe  ::

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## superdogs

::

----------


## lili2000

> photo ?
> c'est la poupette de ton avatar ?


Non sur mon avatar, c'est aïto, il a dix ans mais lui, il ne vivra sûrement pas aussi longtemps ... Il est amputé, cardiaque ++ ( séquelle de dirifilariose) et commence à avoir la seule pate à l'avant qui fatigue. Là, il est stabilisé mais a un moment, il arrivait plus a marcher ... 

Ma plus vieille, c'est Daisy, elle a été enuclee des deux yeux je vais essayer de trouver sa photo ...

----------


## superdogs

::  Aïto, mon chouchou... oui, il a a peu près l'âge de mon Gringo

----------


## lili2000

Merci superdogs  ::  c'est vrai qu'aito est adorable  ::  il ne peut plus faire chien visiteur mais ça lui plaisait 
Je remet le post de mes chiens si certains veulent regarder 
KALI née fin 2011 - en FA dans le dép. 18 - Association MUKITZA

Photo de Daisy
Avec aïto :

Quand elle pouvait encore aller sur le canapé.

----------


## Jade01

On pointe !  ::

----------


## lili2000

Trop mignons  ::  il doit bien y avoir une croquette dans le prolongement du regard non ?  ::

----------


## Jade01

un apéro en cours oui  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour eux , bientôt 12 ans  ::

----------


## lili2000

Ils les font pas  :: 
Ils l'ont eu leur gâteau au moins j'espère  ::

----------


## Jade01

Rondelles de carottes ils adorent ça  :Smile:

----------


## del28

:: 

moi si je leur donnais une rondelle de carotte, bonjour l'affront  ::

----------


## superdogs

Pareil à la maison :  ::   ::   et j'ai plus qu'à ramasser  ::

----------


## lili2000

Nous, ils adore les carottes aussi  ::

----------


## Jello83

> hier j'ai téléphoné à la secrétaire de l'osthéo pour prendre rendez vous '' c'est pour ma chienne Liza patin couffin''
> pas de réaction de la secrétaire qui m'en donne un demain à 14h30. mais qui par contre ne retrouvait pas le dossier de Liza Ch....y
> 
> elle me donne l'adresse et moi ''ahhh vous faites bien de me préciser l'adresse, je ne savais pas qu'elle avait déménagé depuis l'année dernière ...etc ...''
> 
> ce matin la pièce est tombée dans le monnayeur .... hier j'ai pris rendez vous pour ma chienne avec MON osthéopathe


Excellent  ::

----------


## Jello83

Le mien aussi est à fond sur les carottes. Comment leur faire plaisir simplement  ::  Du coup, ça me fait en manger beaucoup aussi lol.

----------


## Jade01

les carottes, et le Graal, les endives  :: 

Si thelma entend que je sors l'économe du tiroir, elle arrive à fond et fait des bruits de gorge, chouine, se couche, fait la belle . Pas le choix  :: 

Je regarde si j'ai des photos  ::

----------


## Jade01

::

----------


## del28

::  leur tronche m'éclate

séance d'ostéo et d'acuponcture aujourd'hui pour Mistinguett et j'attends une ordonnance de placébo pour l'aider avec son incontinence fécale (  ::  rapport à une récente discussion que j'ai suivi entre les pour et les contre l'homéopathie. perso je prends sans état d'âme vu l'expérience positive que j'en ai eu. et si ça ne l'aide pas, ça ne lui fera de toute façon aucun mal)

mimi a tournicoté dans tous les sens pendant la séance et s'est ensuite couché aux pieds de la véto après lui avoir fait un ptit pouk amical de la truffe qui signifie que ''c'est bon, t'as l'air gentille, je sais pas si je t'aime bien mais jveux bien que tu me gratouille un coup ''
je l'emmènerai le mois prochain pour sa séance à lui parce que les deux en même temps, financièrement humm :: 

ils ont mangé et liza est en train de piquer du nez/tourner pour trouver la meilleure position pour un GROS dodo

----------


## Jello83

Ils sont tous drôles avec leurs mimiques  :: 
Tu as raison del28, pour l'homéopathie, ça ne peut pas lui faire de mal, au pire, ça ne fera rien.

----------


## del28

faut que j'envoie un mail à l'ostéo pour me plaindre  :: 
depuis qu'elle l'a manipulé, Liza est un petit sac à merde  ::  je retrouve des ptits cacas semés. pleins. 

bon en même temps elle mange bien et elle mange souvent, faut bien évacuer toute cette bouffe  ::  (elle a été tellement anorexique ces dernières semaines que quand elle réclame même une heure après avoir mangé, je la sers, on pense bien)

----------


## Jello83

Au moins, c'est que le transit fonctionne bien !
Ca fait comme les humains, en vieillissant, ils ne pensent qu'à manger  ::

----------


## del28

pourvu que ça dure

----------


## Jello83

Oui j'espère pour vous, je croise les doigts. Bon courage.

----------


## Flo13

J'aurais aimé que ma chienne reprenne vie comme la tienne, mais j'ai eu le malheur de l'amener vendredi chez le véto (l'associé qui ne la connaissait pas) pour ses diarrhées, j'avais peur qu'il y ait un bouchon même si elle ne semblait pas douloureuse. et il lui a injecté de la morphine et un antibio et elle ne le supporte pas. Résultat: 20 heures dans un semi-coma, et depuis elle tient à peine debout, ne mange rien de rien, et recrache une grande partie de ce qu'elle boit.
Je lui avait dit ma crainte pour les antibio, et la morphine je savais aussi qu'elle avait une sensibilité, mais je ne suis pas médecin, il m'a dit que ça la soulagerait. Je m'en veux, et encore plus à lui qui avait ses résultats sanguins sous les yeux et voyait sa maigreur et sa faiblesse.
Même si je savais que la fin était proche, elle n'avait pas à subir 3 jours de mal-être; je n'avais pas imaginé qu'un vétérinaire allait mettre un coup de matraque à un chien déjà faible.
Aujourd'hui, je sais déjà que demain, à moins d'un miracle, je vais appeler le vétérinaire à domicile pour la soulager définitivement. J'ai beaucoup de mal à l'accepter.....

----------


## Zoe

Flo 13 je vous comprend, ca dois être très dur a vivre.  ::

----------


## Jello83

Quelle tristesse Flo13. Et son véto habituel sera là demain  pour voir avec lui ce qu'il s'est passé avant de prendre cette décision difficile ?
Bon courage, je connais trop bien malheureusement ces moments difficiles.

----------


## del28

::

----------


## Flo13

> Quelle tristesse Flo13. Et son véto habituel sera là demain  pour voir avec lui ce qu'il s'est passé avant de prendre cette décision difficile ?
> Bon courage, je connais trop bien malheureusement ces moments difficiles.


Je ne sais plus quoi faire, je crois qu'elle est arrivée au bout et la trimballer pour rien me fait mal. Le véto pourrait peut-être la perfuser.... mais avec son caractère, faut-il lui infliger ça pour gagner une semaine ou deux de vie très limitée? 

J'appellerai pour son véto habituel, de toute façon je dois annuler le rendez-vous avec l'associé pour une radio du coeur et écho des organes, il n'est pas question que je lui ramène ma chienne. 
Et puis encore faut-il qu'elle tienne jusqu'à demain  :: , elle s'éteint petit à petit, perd ses forces.

----------


## POLKA67

Courage FLO, plein de bonnes ondes à ta louloute....

----------


## Jello83

> Je ne sais plus quoi faire, je crois qu'elle est arrivée au bout et la trimballer pour rien me fait mal. Le véto pourrait peut-être la perfuser.... mais avec son caractère, faut-il lui infliger ça pour gagner une semaine ou deux de vie très limitée? 
> 
> J'appellerai pour son véto habituel, de toute façon je dois annuler le rendez-vous avec l'associé pour une radio du coeur et écho des organes, il n'est pas question que je lui ramène ma chienne. 
> Et puis encore faut-il qu'elle tienne jusqu'à demain , elle s'éteint petit à petit, perd ses forces.


Oui tu as raison si vraiment elle en est à ce stade, je comprends que tu ne veuilles pas la faire souffrir plus. Même si la décision est toujours très difficile, nos poilus ont malgré "la chance" d'avoir ce choix.
Comment s'est passée la nuit ?
Plein de courage, de tout coeur avec toi.

----------


## del28

plein de courage flo13  ::

----------


## superdogs

Des nouvelles ce matin ?

----------


## borneo

De tout coeur avec toi dans ces moments difficiles. J'espère que ta chienne a un peu remonté la pente.

Mettre un animal sous perfusion pour gagner quelques jours, je ne le ferais pas. Ce qu'il veut, c'est être avec son maître, et c'est tout.

----------


## Flo13

La nuit, elle dort à fond.
Ce matin j'ai pris rendez-vous avec le véto à domicile, en lui expliquant que ce sera soit pour une euthanasie soit pour une prise de sang suivant l'évolution de son état et ce qu'il peut proposer.
Ma chienne m'a grogné dessus quand j'ai voulu l'aider à se coucher, elle a mal, ce qui m'encourageait à l'aider à partir. Et suite à ça, elle a mangé (un peu) et a repris des forces. On a pu aller faire quelques pas dans le jardin, en la soutenant car elle est faible suite à sa diète.
Du coup, je suis tiraillée entre le mieux (elle va boire seule, et regarde la télé et est plus présente) et le mauvais (douleurs articulaires, appétit d'oiseau, urée, foie....).
Je sais bien que lui offrir une semaine supplémentaire de vie n'est pas intéressant dans ces conditions, mais ....

Merci Bornéo, je ne ferai pas de perfusion puisqu'on ne peut pas le faire à domicile, pas question de la laisser plusieurs heures chez le véto, même si je reste à côté.

----------


## Flo13

Voilà, c'est fini. Aucun regret, tout s'est bien passé, dans son panier.
Je garde sa tête sur ma jambe, encore un peu, j'ai l'impression qu'elle dort. La séparation sera dure  ::

----------


## phacélie

:: 

 ::

----------


## Jade01

::  courage, ce moment que l'on redoute tant ....

----------


## Zoe

::   ::

----------


## dogeorge

::

----------


## superdogs

::  Que nos pensées de réconfort t'aident un peu.... courage

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## Flo13

> Que nos pensées de réconfort t'aident un peu.... courage


Oui ça fait du bien, merci.
Demain le crématorium, et ensuite..... le grand vide.

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de courage FLO, tu as été là jusqu'au bout....

----------


## monloulou

Désolée Flo, plein de courage  :: 
Qu'elle repose en paix

----------


## nat34

Désolée

----------


## Jello83

Quelle tristesse mais même si évidemment c'est hyper difficile, elle ne souffre plus. Le vide qu'elle laisse va être très dur à affronter, je suis de tout coeur avec toi et te souhaite plein de courage en ces moments toujours terribles.

----------


## Flo13

Merci Jello  :: . 
Ma chienne a eu une longue vie, elle pétait la forme jusqu'à 15 ans et demi, et ensuite même en étant diminuée par l'arthrose elle a continué à aller de l'avant comme elle pouvait; elle a joué (à petite dose) presque jusqu'à la fin.
J'imagine la douleur de ceux qui ont perdu un compagnon jeune.... la révolte ou le sentiment d'injustice s'ajoutent à la tristesse.
Voici ma chienne le mois dernier, maigre et blanchie, en train de jouer avec son pote en peluche:

----------


## del28

elle est trop jolie  :Smile: 
elle a eu une belle vie. elle a tjrs été avec toi ? j'ai relu tout le post au sujet de ta louloute mais j'ai peut être raté quelque chose si tu l'as déjà dit

j'aimerais tellement que les miens partent à la maison. il faudrait que je regarde si ça existe par chez moi un véto qui se déplace.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Une bonne vie, et la fin la plus paisible possible que dire de plus ...

----------


## Flo13

Une fin de vie à la maison est vraiment très bien, ça vaut le coup de se renseigner. Chez nous il y a un centre d'urgence qui fait les domiciles dans la semaine, mais la nuit et le dimanche il faut aller au centre; et certains vétos le font pour leurs patients.
Ma chienne dormait à moitié quand le véto est arrivé, elle est restée allongée sur son matelas et le véto s'est agenouillé pour les injections, et elle s'est endormie ainsi.

Nous l'avons adoptée à l'âge d'un an, nous avons donc passé 15 ans et 7 mois ensemble. Elle a été une chienne très difficile de caractère, très nerveuse et agressive, mais elle était une boule de joie, MA boule de joie, ma souris, ma teigne, ma fille, mon coeur de loup....
Désolée de parler autant d'elle, mais son absence se fait sentir car à cette heure elle devrait être couchée près de moi.

----------


## Jello83

C'est normal que tu parles beaucoup d'elle, vous avez partagé tant de choses en 15 ans. C'est humain que de penser à elle, d'en parler, il est impossible de les oublier. Il faudra du temps avant que la tristesse ne s'estompe un peu.
Tu as été là pour elle jusqu'à la fin et dans ce malheur, c'est magnifique qu'elle ait pu partir tranquillement dans sa maison.
En tout cas, étant passé par là pour mon précédent toutou et ma boule de poils actuelle allant sur ses 12 ans, je ne peux que te comprendre et partager ta tristesse.
Plein de courage Flo13.

----------


## del28

courage flo13, on sait ce que tu traverses. quand ils partent, les souvenirs et la peine nous submergent.
petit à petit vient l'apaisement. mais on ne les oublie jamais
 ::

----------


## borneo

> Désolée de parler autant d'elle, mais son absence se fait sentir car à cette heure elle devrait être couchée près de moi.


Elle est toujours couchée près de toi. C'est juste que tu ne la vois pas.  ::

----------


## superdogs

Oh oui, ils sont toujours un peu là, toujours dans un coin de notre tête, un souvenir, un sourire, une larme.. même des années après ; et c'est tellement normal, ils nous demandent juste, seulement, de leur rendre la pareille : les aimer quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## POLKA67

Presque 17 ans la louloute, quels bonheur et chance, c'est dur les premiers jours sans...tout paraît vide, on se sent désoeuvré car tout tournait autour d'eux.....En même temps méritent notre peine...

----------


## lealouboy

Je pense fort à toi Flo, c'est tellement dur de les perdre  ::  
Plein de douces pensées pour toi

----------


## Flo13

Merci  :: 

En me plongeant dans les photos de ma chienne, je viens de remarquer qu'étant plus jeune, elle avait les yeux beaucoup plus clairs. Est-ce la lumière des photos ou est-ce réel, avez-vous déjà constaté cela chez vos chiens très âgés?

----------


## POLKA67

Cataracte peut-être ?

----------


## superdogs

Je trouve que mon loulou qui doit avoir 9 ans, (approximatif) a l'oeil pas moins clair, mais moins brillant. La cataracte, ça finit par voiler l'oeil, non ?

----------


## Flo13

Je crois que la cataracte fait un voile opaque/blanc sur l'oeil.
En iridologie, on dit que les yeux éclaircissent quand on passe à une alimentation crue/végane (en humain) car l'organisme se nettoie. Peut-être que dans le sens contraire, les yeux foncent lorsque l'organisme n'arrive plus à évacuer ses toxines (insuffisance rénale par exemple)?
Enfin ça c'est moi qui invente car je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net à ce sujet.

----------


## POLKA67

La couleur des yeux de l'épagneule breton de mon frangin avait changé également, au départ presque vert clair, âgée beaucoup plus sombre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je trouve que mon loulou qui doit avoir 9 ans, (approximatif) a l'oeil pas moins clair, mais moins brillant. La cataracte, ça finit par voiler l'oeil, non ?


Très légèrement pour le moment pour mon chien de 13 ans mais début de cataracte d'après les dires de ma véto il y a un an...

----------


## Jello83

Je pensais voir aussi un voile de cataracte chez mon loulou qui va sur ses 12 ans mais en novembre, lors de la visite annuelle, le vétérinaire m'a dit que ça allait, qu'il n'avait rien.

----------


## didou752

Bonjour à tous, repassant par ici j'en profite pour poser une question concernant ma chienne Pin'up toujours aussi jeune dans sa tête qui a une nouvelle lubie depuis quelques jours : rester dehors couchée sur la terrasse. 
Parfois elle a froid, je le vois bien mais si je la fais rentrer elle insiste et chouine/gratte jusqu'à ce que je lui ouvre de nouveau.
J'ai fini par lui imposer de mettre son manteau back on track à minima (elle est clairement pas ravie) mais je trouve ça surprenant comme attitude venant de sa part. 
Avez vous déjà rencontré cela chez vos loulous (des nouvelles lubies)? On a vu le véto, elle va bien, un peu d'arthrose mais bon elle a 12 ans.

----------


## superdogs

> Je pensais voir aussi un voile de cataracte chez mon loulou qui va sur ses 12 ans mais en novembre, lors de la visite annuelle, le vétérinaire m'a dit que ça allait, qu'il n'avait rien.



Visite annuelle prévue à la fin du mois, on regardera ça.. j'espère que les vétos restent ouverts.. (?)

----------


## Jello83

> Visite annuelle prévue à la fin du mois, on regardera ça.. j'espère que les vétos restent ouverts.. (?)


Oui les vétos restent ouverts, c'est vital quand même, c'est comme les médecins pour nous. Je suis passée devant un tout à l'heure qui assure les urgences, c'était éclairé.

----------


## Jello83

> Avez vous déjà rencontré cela chez vos loulous (des nouvelles lubies)? On a vu le véto, elle va bien, un peu d'arthrose mais bon elle a 12 ans.


Par moment, il me fait le coup de se trainer comme s'il ne voulait pas aller quelque part et ce quelle que soit la durée de la balade et puis après ça repart il est de nouveau devant  ::

----------


## Jello83

> Visite annuelle prévue à la fin du mois, on regardera ça.. j'espère que les vétos restent ouverts.. (?)


Je te confirme que les vétérinaires sont ouverts avec certaines mesures. Ci-après l'arrêté du 14 mars 2020. La visite annuelle n'est pas une urgence mais comme elle implique des vaccins avec respect de date obligatoire pour la santé de l'animal, ils ne peuvent pas refuser (ça n'est pas écrit mais c'est logique il me semble).

L'arrêté du 14 mars 2020  publié au JORF n°0064 du 15 mars 2020 ne classe pas les établissements  de soins vétérinaires parmi les établissements recevant du public soumis  à l’obligation de fermeture jusqu’au 15 avril 2020. Ainsi, la  profession vétérinaire a pour mission d’assurer *la continuité du service auprès des animaux* nécessitant des soins qui ne peuvent être différés sans mettre en danger leur santé, d’assurer la continuité de la *surveillance individuelle ou collective des maladies contagieuses* ainsi que les interventions en lien avec la *qualité sanitaire des denrées alimentaires d’origine animale*  conformément aux prescriptions de la Direction générale de  l’alimentation et en parfaite coordination avec les Directions  départementales de la protection des populations (DDPP). L’Ordre des vétérinaires invite les vétérinaires à appliquer et mettre en œuvre les *consignes de sécurité pour l’accès aux établissements*  recevant du public et autorisés à assurer la continuité du service en  gardant à l’esprit l’impérieuse nécessité de restreindre au maximum les  déplacements et les interventions jugées non indispensables. Ces règles  prudentielles s’appliquent aux visites vétérinaires à domicile. Pour la bonne application des *mesures de biosécurité*,  il est impératif de n’accepter de prendre en charge un animal, une  demande de prescription, une délivrance de médicaments vétérinaires, une  demande de cession d’aliments pour animaux, que sur rendez-vous après  appel téléphonique préalable. Cette mesure organisationnelle de bon sens  vise à réguler le flux des personnes présentes dans une même unité de  lieu et de temps en fonction de l’espace disponible. Il  est impératif de respecter les consignes de distance d’un mètre entre  les personnes présentes. Le cas échant des consignes doivent également  être rappelées pour maintenir une distanciation d’au moins un mètre dans  les éventuelles files d’attente à l’extérieur des établissements de  soins vétérinaires. Il  est impératif de rappeler les mesures barrières, les consignes  d’hygiène et les règles de biosécurité pour prévenir la propagation du  virus. Je  vous rappelle que la profession vétérinaire n’est pas inscrite sur la  liste des professions pouvant disposer de masques de protection. Pour  autant, je comprends les choix stratégiques prioritaires du gouvernement  en faveur de la santé humaine. Par voie de conséquences, j’appelle les  vétérinaires à redoubler de vigilance en appliquant scrupuleusement les  consignes de prévention. N’ajoutons pas à la crise de santé publique des  menaces pour la santé animale. Les  vétérinaires doivent prendre conscience que cette crise sans précédent  peut s’inscrire dans un temps long de plusieurs semaines ou de plusieurs  mois. Ils doivent s’organiser dans cette perspective durable en visant à  ne pas compromettre leur capacité d’intervention au service de la santé  animale, en *préservant et en protégeant* *leurs collaborateurs et eux-mêmes* de tout risque de contamination.

----------


## borneo

J'ai trouvé un mode de fonctionnement avec mon loulou qui va sur ses 14 ans, sourd, aveugle et plus beaucoup d'odorat.

Je l'emmène en voiture dans un chouette coin où il y a de l'espace, pas de voitures, et une table de pique-nique ou un banc. Je le laisse farfouiller à sa guise, je bouquine sur le banc en le surveillant du coin de l'oeil, ensuite, je lui donne son repas, et il roupille dans la voiture en attendant que je revienne de ma balade.

Là, il est carrément épuisé, et il dort du sommeil du juste.

----------


## Jello83

Avec le mien, ça ne fonctionne pas, il n'aime pas rester en place  ::  Si on ne marche pas, que je parle avec quelqu'un ou pas, au bout d'un moment assez rapide, il se met à aboyer en me regardant pour me dire aller on bouge  ::  
Donc je ne pense pas que ce soit de la fatigue, car il n'y a pas de règle et que souvent il repart comme si de rien était. Il peut me le faire aussi parfois quand il voit que nous rentrons à la maison donc c'est très bizarre.

----------


## del28

coucou
un ptit mot pour dire que liza s'est complètement remise de son énorme coup de mou. elle sautille dans tous les sens, se casse bcp la figure m'enfin tant que c'est par joie, ça me va  :: 
je ne l'aide plus pour tenir debout qd elle mange, ou rarement.
et elle mange comme quatre
le soir elle se fait facile trois petits repas, un le matin et qd je suis à la maison je la ressers au moins une fois en milieu de journée
(du coup je fais gaffe au tour de fesses de mimi qui a tot fait de faire le tour des assiettes qd elle est rassasiée ..)

elle se regratte un peu par contre. demain faut que je lui coupe les poils. elle va être moche mais au moins je pourrai mieux suivre si ça repart en cacahuètes

----------


## monloulou

Bravo Liza !   ::

----------


## superdogs

J'suis contente pour Liza et pour toi Del ! papouille la bien ta puce  ::

----------


## Flo13

C'est incroyable ça! bravo Liza. Et bravo à sa maîtresse.

Mais ça venait d'où ce coup de mou?

----------


## del28

aucune idée très précise
elle a eu sa grosse infection dermique (qui durait qd même depuis des mois en sous jacent vu qu'elle a eu plusieurs traitements, en même temps cette grosse faiblesse qu'on a pas su expliquer  :: 
le véto et l'ostéo ne voient qu'une grosse baisse immunitaire due à l'age et qu'elle a chopé quelque chose qu'on saura jamais quoi vraiment.
ça a juste démarré un soir ou je l'ai trouvé allongé dans la cuisine très froide au toucher. possible qu'elle ait passé trop de temps dehors ce jour là, vu ses absences.
la séance d'acupuncture et d'ostéo lui ont fait bcp de bien aussi. 
m'enfin c'est vrai que c'est fou comme elle s'est remise. elle s'est même fait ''dégommer'' par mimi parce qu'elle arretait pas de le titiller avant hier. c'était la mouche du coche.

----------


## monloulou

Véto, ostéo, poulet rôti et les bons miams de sa maman Del toussa toussa  ::   ::

----------


## Jello83

C'est vraiment génial d'avoir de magnifiques nouvelles comme ça del ! Bravo tu t'es bien occupée d'elle

----------


## del28

nouvelle lésion à la commissure des lèvres
je lui met de la crème antibio après de la Biseptine depuis qqes jours mais la lésion s'étend lentement mais surement, avec ce qui va avec. agitation, grattage compulsif. bref. 
j'ai envoyé un mail au véto, j'attends de voir s'il veut la voir absolument ou s'il peut m'envoyer une ordo pour des antibios oraux

----------


## Flo13

J'espère que ce ne sera qu'une petite crise passagère, pauvre Liza.

----------


## Jello83

Pauvre louloute, j'espère également que ça va passer. Bon courage.

----------


## del28

oui ça va aller. elle a bon appétit ou à peu près donc c'est déjà ça
j'ai coupé les poils autant qu'elle m'a laissé faire autour de la bouche et du coup j'ai repéré le début de la lésion rapidement là.
elle a dormi comme la belle au bois dormant, je l'ai retrouvé dans la même position que la veille ce matin
le véto m'a envoyé une ordonnance, c'est cool. j'espère que ça sera pas trop galère de trouver son antibio.

----------


## lealouboy

J'espère que Liza va vite se rétablir de cette fichue lésion.

Ici, RAS, le confinement fait 2 heureux au moins  ::

----------


## Naloune

Des bisous à Liza et aux vieux toutous  :: 
Mon vieux Ninou me manque avec les beaux jours et le journées au jardin.

----------


## Flo13

La mienne me manque aussi, principalement le soir, et dans le jardin je la revois partout.
Faut dire qu'avec le confinement, ce n'est pas facile de se changer les idées....

----------


## Naloune

Oui  ::

----------


## Jello83

Bon courage Flo. Effectivement, avec le confinement ça doit être encore plus difficile. Chez toi, tout te fait forcément penser à elle tout le temps. De tout coeur avec toi.

----------


## del28

flo13  ::

----------


## May-May

J'y ai pensé aussi, Douchka aurait adoré cette période de confinement, pas de sorties et son pôpa H24 à la maison qui s'occupe d'elle, ça aurait été l'ultime kiff de sa vie...

Bon courage à celles qui en ont besoin  ::

----------


## superdogs

Pas facile, hein, nos loulous partis.. j'ai encore tellement souvent l'image de Strella dans la rétine..et les larmes aux yeux.. Ma boulette  ::

----------


## Jello83

Ce confinement fait ressurgir plein de choses, c'est normal mais il faut tenir bon.
Bon courage à tous.

----------


## Flo13

Coucou à tous. 
Comment va Liza? la crise est-elle passée?
Et les autres poilus, sont-ils raisonnables avec le confinement? je pense à ceux qui sont en appartement..... quelle galère.

----------


## del28

coucou flo

c'est pas génial génial
la lésion s'arrange avec le traitement mais l'appétit diminue et la tête ne fonctionne pas très bien
elle fait des crises d'angoisse ++
je la prend sur moi, je la berce comme un bébé et elle fini par s'apaiser mais c'est dur de l'entendre gémir, de la voir tourmentée

je vais monter à ma boite dans la semaine, j'en profiterai pour récupérer du candilat et du zylkène chez le véto

----------


## Flo13

Ce n'est pas la réponse que j'espérais pour vous deux. Liza a déjà eu du Candidat et du Zylkène? si ça fonctionne c'est bien. En attendant, le Rescue ne fonctionne pas? ou du Ginkgo Biloba? encore faut-il en avoir.

----------


## del28

oui le candilat elle en prend. je n'en ai plus là. et pas d'ordo. et une clinique véto très conne dans ma ville, ils ne me fileront rien
plus de zylkène non plus. ça fonctionne pas mal sur lizouille

----------


## Jello83

Triste nouvelle pour Liza. J'espère que ça ira mieux avec le traitement.
Bon courage.

----------


## superdogs

Bon courage Del, des caresses à Liza, qui vit des moments précieux avec toi

----------


## borneo

Mon vieux n'a plus que 15 jours de croquettes. J'avoue que ça me panique, car tout changement lui vaut du sang dans les selles.

----------


## superdogs

Tu n'as plus moyen de t'en procurer ? Tu commandes habituellement ou tu achètes en magasin ?

----------


## Jello83

Borneo, les livraisons ont l'air de fonctionner assez bien même si c'est un peu plus long. Tu ne peux pas en commander ?

----------


## superdogs

J'ai vu ton autre question sur le topic code réduction Zoo+. Si tu commandes tout de suite, tu devrais recevoir à temps....

----------


## borneo

Oui, mais en fait, celles qu'il supporte bien ne sont pas chez Zoo+. Il mange hareng pomme de terre. Chez zoo+ ils ont saumon riz, ça ressemble au niveau composition, mais je vais déjà tester sur quelques jours, j'en ai encore.

Pour motif familial impérieux, je ne suis pas certaine d'être chez moi à la livraison, et là, aucun voisin ne prendra le colis. Et la poste est fermée. Je suis dans une région où c'est très compliqué.

Je vais attendre un peu en espérant que les choses s'arrangent. J'ai 15 jours de croquettes. Au pire, je lui achète du poisson chez Picard et je lui fais une gamelle avec du riz.

----------


## nat34

> oui le candilat elle en prend. je n'en ai plus là. et pas d'ordo. et une clinique véto très conne dans ma ville, ils ne me fileront rien
> plus de zylkène non plus. ça fonctionne pas mal sur lizouille


Tu as essayé avec ton pharmacien ? Le mien me commande les médicaments vétérinaires si besoin

----------


## Jello83

> Oui, mais en fait, celles qu'il supporte bien ne sont pas chez Zoo+. Il mange hareng pomme de terre. Chez zoo+ ils ont saumon riz, ça ressemble au niveau composition, mais je vais déjà tester sur quelques jours, j'en ai encore.
> 
> Pour motif familial impérieux, je ne suis pas certaine d'être chez moi à la livraison, et là, aucun voisin ne prendra le colis. Et la poste est fermée. Je suis dans une région où c'est très compliqué.
> 
> Je vais attendre un peu en espérant que les choses s'arrangent. J'ai 15 jours de croquettes. Au pire, je lui achète du poisson chez Picard et je lui fais une gamelle avec du riz.


J'espère que tu arriveras à tenir comme ça mais anticipe quand même pour Picard car j'ai vu celui à côté de chez moi fermé car en rupture de stock et en plus sachant que le confinement devrait durer au moins jusqu'à la fin des vacances de Pâques, soit le 3 mai...A chaque prolongement, les gens risquent de paniquer, de stocker comme des abrutis et de créer des pénuries pour les autres.

----------


## del28

> Tu as essayé avec ton pharmacien ? Le mien me commande les médicaments vétérinaires si besoin


Pas sans ordonnance. il en faut une, même si elle est très ancienne. 
de toute façon je dois passer au travail demain. mon véto est à 200 mètres

----------


## phacélie

Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise parce que je n'en ai jamais acheté mais le Zylkène, on peut l'obtenir sans ordonnance en pharmacie, non ?
Caresse à ta petite mamie, del.

----------


## lili2000

Oui, zylkene c'est sans ordonnance

----------


## del28

Oui je sais, j'en donne depuis des années

----------


## POLKA67

Mon Casi, 13 ans, est presque sourd maintenant, cela me fait mal au coeur pour lui... m'entend quand je parle vraiment très près de lui...

----------


## borneo

> J'espère que tu arriveras à tenir comme ça mais anticipe quand même pour Picard car j'ai vu celui à côté de chez moi fermé car en rupture de stock et en plus sachant que le confinement devrait durer au moins jusqu'à la fin des vacances de Pâques, soit le 3 mai...A chaque prolongement, les gens risquent de paniquer, de stocker comme des abrutis et de créer des pénuries pour les autres.


J'ai d'autres croquettes, en quantité suffisante, mais ça me demande une transition pas évidente.

J'ai une amie qui sera 15 jours en télétravail. Elle accepte de prendre ma livraison, mais il faut que ça tombe sur cette quinzaine.

Bref, on va s'arranger.   ::

----------


## Jello83

Super Borneo que tu aies trouvé une solution  :: 
Moi ça va j'en ai encore mais du coup je viens d'en recommander car celles que je donne à ma boule de poils sont en rupture de stock selon les sites (ça arrive déjà de temps en temps en période normale alors là avec le confinement...) plus le rallongement des délais de livraison, je ne vais pas prendre de risque. 
Essayons de ne pas plus perturber nos poilus d'un certain âge  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## superdogs

Bornéo, j'ai reçu ma commande, passée le 1er. Une semaine pile poil

----------


## borneo

> Bornéo, j'ai reçu ma commande, passée le 1er. Une semaine pile poil


Merci. C'était quel transporteur ?

----------


## superdogs

C'est GLS

----------


## jeanne_917

Je suis inquiète. Pravda me mange que très peu de croquettes depuis 5 jours. Il mange son dentastik sans problème et les croûtes de fromage aussi mais pas ses croquettes. Jai voulu insister un peu pour quil les mange en supprimant les à côté (les croquettes faisant partie de son traitement pour lalzheimeur).
Aujourdhui, il a monté lescalier et au milieu, il sest cassé la gueule et a glissé en bas, ces pattes arrières ne le portaient plus. 
Hier greg avait insisté pour quon commande dautres croquettes pour faire un mélange, jai eu un mail aujourdhui disant que le colis était à disposition de Chronopost mais je ne sais pas vraiment quand il arrivera.
Je me dis que jaurais du commander dautres croquettes il y a 5 jours mais bon cest trop tard. Quest ce que je peux lui donner à manger en attendant à votre avis?
A part ça il a pas lair daller plus mal que depuis janvier. Depuis 1 mois 1/2 il fait pipi entre 7 et 9 fois par jour (dont trois fois en balade) sans prévenir mais on nous avait prévenu que ça allait arriver

----------


## borneo

Tu peux lui donner du poulet, par exemple.

----------


## Delphine & Co

je ne sais pas quel problème a ton chien, tu veux dire quoi par les croquettes font parties de sont traitement alzheimer? c'est quoi comme croquettes?
mais tu peux envisager de lui donner une ration ménagère, à voir aussi car si le chien n'est pas habitué il mangera surement bien mais peut avoir des pb de digestion.
ensuite bloques tes escaliers pour qu'il ne puisse les utiliser qu'en votre présence afin d'éviter un chute.

----------


## jeanne_917

Bon il a attendu que je post pour bouffer ce couillon (Mais je suis pas rassurée pour autant)
Les croquettes sont vétérinaires spécialisées neurocare (on les a acheté à maison- alfort en janvier et on a été livré juste avant le confinement) il a des lésions très spécifiques au cerveau et les croquettes contiennent de quoi permettre une meilleure oxygénation du sang
Pour lescalier il ne le monte jamais sans un de nous et pendant le mois de janvier on avait toujours la main sur le harnais mais depuis quil est habitué à son médoc il ny avait plus de problème

----------


## jeanne_917

Il est tout bizarre depuis tout à l'heure, normalement vers 20h il se pose et à 23 il dort. là il s'agite comme un fou, il est même descendu alors qu'il ne le fait jamais une fois qu'on est tous les deux posés à l'étage...
Je sais pas si le véto va accepter de le recevoir vu qu'il ne prends que les urgences (en même temps c'est peut être une urgence). J'appellerais demain

----------


## del28

liza fait des crises d'angoisse le soir. elle est très agitée, tourne en rond, va et vient, gémit
ici ma solution c'est de m'assoir sur son dodo, de la prendre dans mes bras et de la bercer comme un bébé
ça l'apaise et quand je la couche, elle s'endort tranquillement
des caresses à Pravda. c'est facile pour personne qd ils perdent les pédales

----------


## superdogs

Bon courage à toutes les deux ; rhalala, nos vieux...

----------


## del28

aujourd'hui, Mimi s'est couché sur sa tête
je voyais bien du coin de l'œil que ça s'agitait mais elle s'agite qd elle veut se relever, vu qu'elle a beaucoup de mal
il a failli l'étouffer ce concon, j'ai hurlé qd je m'en suis rendu compte et il s'est barré comme si le diable était à ses trousses
ça m'a complètement pourri ma journée cet épisode

----------


## jeanne_917

Il fait souvent ça? ca veut dire quelque chose?

----------


## Jello83

Comment ça va ce matin Jeanne et Del ?

----------


## del28

jeanne, je ne pense pas que Mimi ait voulu se débarasser de sa frangine  :: 
il a voulu s'installer sur le même dodo contre elle le long du mur comme souvent, ses grosses fesses ne tenaient pas dans le petit espace qui restait disponible et pouf, il s'est couché et y avait la tête de liza dessous. 
déjà avant elle ne faisait pas le poids alors aujourd'hui ...
il se couche aussi sur souris à l'occasion (pareil, il a envie de se coucher à côté d'elle et pas assez de place) mais il se relève tout de suite parce qu'elle miaoute de protestation

----------


## Jello83

C'est sûr Del que Mimi ne se rend pas compte et qu'il n'a pas fait exprès mais je comprends ta peur. Du coup, tu es obligée de faire attention.
Jeanne, comment va Pravda aujourd'hui ?

----------


## jeanne_917

Pravda ça va bien, il a été très agité jusquà 2/3h du mat et depuis il est calme (et globalement il pionce)
Ce qui mennuie cest que les nouvelles croquettes sont pas arrivées aujourdhui comme prévue donc ça sera pas avant mardi (si on à demain chance)

----------


## Jello83

Il récupère le petit pépère, c'est normal.
Selon le mode de livraison, peut-être demain ? Tu n'as pas accès au suivi ?

----------


## POLKA67

Casi qui a un pb cardiaque ne veut presque plus marcher...par contre veut toujours venir avec moi...
Avant hier et hier il haletait pas mal même à l'intérieur, gros coup de blues, crainte pour l'été à venir, le dernier n'était pas au top du tout...
Du coup toute petite promenade ce matin moins d'1 km à son rythme, je faisais des étirements en l'attendant, je l'ai ramené à l'appart puis suis repartie pour 2-3 kms de marche rapide, pile poil 1 h  le tout donc conforme à la dérogation..

----------


## Flo13

L'envie est là mais le corps ne suit plus. Une poussette serait envisageable pour Casi?
J'espère pour vos poilus âgés que cet été sera moins dur que les 3 précédents.

----------


## superdogs

Oui, pour les vieux, c'est trop rude la chaleur.. l'année dernière, Gringo peinait parfois.. cette année, j'ai beau adorer les grosses chaleurs, pour lui, ça me soucie. En plus, il ne veut pas rester sur les serviettes mouillées.

----------


## dogeorge

l’été dernier j'ai investit dans une corbeille rafraîchissante qui a été très appréciée par ma vieille boxette de plus de 15 ans

----------


## del28

j'ai des tapis réfrigérants moi, achetés pour la canicule de l'an dernier
Mimi déteste la chaleur et n'aime pas rester très longtemps à l'extérieur de toute façon. ça tombe bien que ma maison soit qd même plutôt fraiche
je ne suis pas sure que liza sera encore là cet été.

----------


## dogeorge

ma p'tite vieille aime pas les tapis ils sont trop dur car a même le sol
et si je le pose sur un coussin elle le perce

----------


## superdogs

Oui, je vais chercher des trucs du genre pour cet été. j'ai une collègue qui m'en a parlé, elle en avait trouvé chez Ac"ssssion"..

----------


## del28

j'ai acheté les miens chez Gifi (avec la carte ils étaient à 50% l'en dernier. du coup j'ai pris la carte …)
je les pose sur les dodos, pas à même le sol

----------


## superdogs

Il voudra jamais se coucher sur un truc frais, Monsieur Précieux !  ::  je vais devoir mettre/enrouler une serviette éponge

----------


## del28

jte rassure mon précieux à moi non plus ne voulait pas se coucher dessus l'été dernier  :: 
c'était le diable y disait
je mettais le matelas réfrigérant sous une couette fine pour qu'il daigne y poser une papatte

----------


## POLKA67

> L'envie est là mais le corps ne suit plus. Une poussette serait envisageable pour Casi?
> J'espère pour vos poilus âgés que cet été sera moins dur que les 3 précédents.


J'avais déjà regardé un peu l'année dernière, si ça ne va pas mieux il faudra que je trouve un truc pratique, a l'habitude de venir avec moi en ville pour faire les magasins... Faudra que je m'y prenne à l'avance pour trouver un ventilateur rafraîchisseur...

----------


## Jello83

Je ne connais pas ces coussins rafraîchissants, je vais regarder pour éventuellement cet été mais à l'intérieur, jusqu'à présent il n'avait pas l'air de trop souffrir de la chaleur.

----------


## borneo

Mes chiens n'ont jamais voulu de coussins réfrigérants. Le plus simple si on a un jardin ou une terrasse c'est de les passer au jet. L'évaporation de l'eau va les rafraîchir un bon moment.

----------


## Flo13

Le fait de se coucher sur un tissu humide ou rafraichissant ne leur donne pas des douleurs articulaires?

----------


## del28

arroser Mimi ? mais ça serait LA punition pour lui  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Le fait de se coucher sur un tissu humide ou rafraichissant ne leur donne pas des douleurs articulaires?



Pas idiot ... quelqu'un a une réponse ? Parce que du coup, pour mon arthrosique, ça ne va pas le faire

----------


## Jello83

> Mes chiens n'ont jamais voulu de coussins réfrigérants. Le plus simple si on a un jardin ou une terrasse c'est de les passer au jet. L'évaporation de l'eau va les rafraîchir un bon moment.


C'est ce que je fais mais sur le moment, il n'est pas content  ::  J'ai un chien qui adore se baigner, par contre il déteste la pluie, la douche et donc l'arrosage  ::  Mais une fois qu'il est mouillé, il est tout content, il se roule sur la terrasse, dans son lit... :: 
Et l'année dernière, j'ai testé un bac à sable en plastique pour enfant pour lui faire une mini piscine mais il n'y est jamais allé et quand je le mettais dedans il n'osait plus bouger lol.

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi pour les filles, j'ai acheté des manteaux rafraichissants "swampcooler" de chez ruffwear. https://ruffwear.fr/products/swamp-cooler
(ça c'est le nouveau modèle, moi j'ai l'ancien)
pour l'arthrose je m'étais posé la question, mais en tout cas pour Diana ça ne couvre pas jusqu'à la queue et je ne le leur mets que pour la balade. bon le prix est à la hauteur de la qualité garantie par la marque sus-mentionnée mais je ne regrette pas, ça leur apporte un vrai confort
de mémoire d'autres marques comme Hurrta proposent des vestes qui s'arrêtent à mi-dos.je pense qu'il y a 1 topic dédié à ce genre d'accessoires car j'y ai posté des photos

----------


## dogeorge

ma mamie est arthrosique ++ le tapis lui pose problème, mais pas la corbeille

----------


## jeanne_917

Pravda vient de monter sur le canap pour y faire pipi... je comprends pas. Cest la première fois quil fait un truc pareil, jamais de pipi sur le lit ou sur le canapé et là ce nest pas genre, je suis installé, je moublie. Il est monté et a fait pipi direct.
Est ce quun chien peut manifester une douleur comme ça? (Je sais que par exemple une infection urinaire douloureuse peut entraîner plus de mixtion mais jai toujours cru que cétait involontaire, là je me demande si cest pas un moyen de communiquer avec nous?)

----------


## Jello83

Je n'ai aucune idée car une telle situation me fait penser à un chien qui veut attirer l'attention pour qu'on s'occupe de lui mais là ce n'est clairement pas ça vu comme tu t'occupes de Pravda.
Il l'a refait depuis ?

----------


## Delphine & Co

depuis peu, je trouve que mon Dundee a bien blanchi au niveau de sa tête c'est impressionnant comme c'est arrivé d'un coup, je vois aussi qu'il se déplace plus doucement (on adapte les balades bien sûr) , j'ai perdu l'année dernière et l'année d'avant 4 chiens âgés ou malades je peux pas m'empêcher de le voir vieillir d'un coup, ça m'embête.

alors heureusement je peux encore le mener à la rivière mais il est fou d'eau alors il faut le canaliser. sinon il en vient à se faire boiter tellement il s'y fatigue. je lui donnes quelques compléments mais j'arrive difficilement à lui faire perdre les qqs kilos qu'il a encore en trop, pourtant j'ai vraiment réduit et c'est un gourmand, je ne veux quand même pas le priver. j'avais aussi prévu la reprise de l'ostéo en mars j'ai pas pu lui faire faire.
sa dernière pds est bonne, la véto m'avait juste dit, s'il perd des kilos il sera au top, car il les pattes arrières très droites, afin  de préserver les articulations.

à côté de ça, ma petite cavalier de 10 ans 1/2 ressemble à une jeune fille, elle, j'ai bien réussi à lui faire perdre un peu de poids et elle se porte comme un charme, chaque fois que je la regarde j'en reviens pas comme elle est jolie.

c'est dur de les voir vieillir, je n'ai pas vu défiler le temps pourtant cela vient de faire 7 ans que je l'ai adopté.

----------


## Jello83

Ca passe trop vite et effectivement en les voyant vieillir on ne peut que les inquiéter.
Je te comprends c'est très dur de les voir vieillir. 
J'ai dû faire castrer mon poilu en janvier à 11 ans et demi pour raisons médicales et bien entendu, je surveille son poids mais je ne veux pas le priver non plus, c'est son petit plaisir et il n'a jamais eu de soucis de poids jusqu'à maintenant donc il ne comprendrait pas un rationnement drastique. Alors je fais quand même attention mais pas de diète car c'est bête mais même s'il est en pleine forme, je ne peux m'empêcher de craindre qu'il décline d'un coup entre les soucis de janvier qui m'ont rappelé son âge et en plus c'est l'âge auquel j'ai perdu mon précédent toutou. C'est bête car chacun est différent mais du coup je veux qu'il profite au maximum.

----------


## jeanne_917

> Je n'ai aucune idée car une telle situation me fait penser à un chien qui veut attirer l'attention pour qu'on s'occupe de lui mais là ce n'est clairement pas ça vu comme tu t'occupes de Pravda.
> Il l'a refait depuis ?


Non mais le pauvre il se fait engueuler tout le temps par mon mari parce qu'il pisse au moins dix fois par jour dans la maison. J'avoue ça m'arrive de râler aussi mais sans crier.
Par contre Pravda est collé H24 à mon mari (chien ingrat) quand on est tous les deux là

----------


## Delphine & Co

c'est peut etre car tu n'es pas bien (aperçu sur autre sujet il me semble) qu'il pisse, notre moral joue sur les animaux, ils sont de vraies éponges parfois

----------


## Poska

C'est peut-être aussi un signe de stress à force de se faire gronder?
Il était déjà collé à ton mari comme ça avant d'avoir ses soucis?
La propreté des vieux chiens, surtout quand des soucis neuro s'incrustent, c'est compliqué et il faut parfois tout reprendre à zéro comme un chiot, c'est à dire anticiper (puisque le chien n'en est plus capable), donc sorties après chaque repas, chaque dodo, etc
Des fois ça aide le chien à retrouver un rythme et la notion de propreté.
Et ça casse l'éventuel cercle vicieux "il pisse à l'intérieur -> ça me stresse -> ça le stresse -> il pisse encore plus à l'intérieur"

----------


## Poska

Ici je n'ai plus de vieux toutou à moi depuis le départ (trop rapide) de ma mamie Elfie, ça me fait bizarre. 
Les doyens sont 2 de mes dobs qui vont avoir 9 ans cet été, ils n'ont aucun soucis connu ce qui est assez exceptionnel pour la race  :: 

J'ai par contre Extra de Boxer Ami qui a 10 ans et demi mais il n'est clairement pas au courant, toujours aussi obsédé par le jeu et infatigable.
Et un papy border de bientôt 15 ans en pension au moins le temps du confinement, lui par contre a tout du "vieux papy", je l'adore, il est aveugle, sourd, arthrosique, pas toujours propre mais bien vaillant pti papy poilu  :: 

dogeorge tu te souviens où tu as acheté la corbeille?
Je vais acheter des tapis rafraichissant dès que possible (pour le chiot handicapé qui a beaucoup de mal avec la chaleur) mais la corbeille j'avais jamais vu.

----------


## Jello83

> C'est peut-être aussi un signe de stress à force de se faire gronder?
> Il était déjà collé à ton mari comme ça avant d'avoir ses soucis?
> La propreté des vieux chiens, surtout quand des soucis neuro s'incrustent, c'est compliqué et il faut parfois tout reprendre à zéro comme un chiot, c'est à dire anticiper (puisque le chien n'en est plus capable), donc sorties après chaque repas, chaque dodo, etc
> Des fois ça aide le chien à retrouver un rythme et la notion de propreté.
> Et ça casse l'éventuel cercle vicieux "il pisse à l'intérieur -> ça me stresse -> ça le stresse -> il pisse encore plus à l'intérieur"


Effectivement vu la situation, je suis assez d'accord avec Poska.

----------


## phacélie

Je plussoie, ça ne sert à rien d'engueuler/ de gueuler sur un vieux toutou qui pisse à l'intérieur, à part d'empirer le truc si c'est possible.
Mon petit vieux le fait aussi, il est de plus en plus une éponge à émotions même s'il est quasi sourd, il tremble s'il sent qu'on est énervé, quel qu'en soit le motif  :Frown: 
J'ai obtenu de monsieur qu'il arrête de gueuler à ce sujet, je nettoie picétou.

----------


## dogeorge

> Ici je n'ai plus de vieux toutou à moi depuis le départ (trop rapide) de ma mamie Elfie, ça me fait bizarre. 
> Les doyens sont 2 de mes dobs qui vont avoir 9 ans cet été, ils n'ont aucun soucis connu ce qui est assez exceptionnel pour la race 
> 
> J'ai par contre Extra de Boxer Ami qui a 10 ans et demi mais il n'est clairement pas au courant, toujours aussi obsédé par le jeu et infatigable.
> Et un papy border de bientôt 15 ans en pension au moins le temps du confinement, lui par contre a tout du "vieux papy", je l'adore, il est aveugle, sourd, arthrosique, pas toujours propre mais bien vaillant pti papy poilu 
> 
> *dogeorge tu te souviens où tu as acheté la corbeille?*
> Je vais acheter des tapis rafraichissant dès que possible (pour le chiot handicapé qui a beaucoup de mal avec la chaleur) mais la corbeille j'avais jamais vu.


https://www.lafermedesanimaux.com/pa...our-chien.html

----------


## del28

si tant est que quelqu'un n'ait pas accès à GéD
liza en balade dans sa lizamobile  ::

----------


## monloulou

:: Lizou elle a la tête d'une princesse qui apprécie le confort du carrosse, c'est vraiment super chuis contente pour elle et pour toi  ::

----------


## del28

elle a eu du mal à atteindre les bacs à dépôt de verre, les derniers mètres on été difficiles. fait très chaud là, elle était plus vaillante ce matin (à l'aller elle a marché, la lizamobile a servi à transporter le sac poubelle plein de bouteilles)

----------


## Jade01

Elle va adorer et saura te la demander tu verras  :Smile:

----------


## del28

j'étais en train de préparer et sortir la poussette et liza est arrivée dans la cuisine
elle a sautillé de joie (s'est cassée la gueule à chaque fois of course) et a filé dehors à m'attendre au portail
elle l'aime déjà je crois  ::

----------


## monloulou

Ça promet de longues balades, Lizou a tout compris  ::

----------


## Flo13

J'aurais bien aimé que ma chienne apprécie sa remorque, mais je n'en ai pas eu l'impression. Moi, je trouve ça super. Et Liza aussi visiblement. ::

----------


## Jello83

C'est génial comme alternative surtout avec Liza qui apprécie. Elle a tout compris  ::

----------


## del28

liza ne cherche pas à me faire comprendre qu'elle veut monter dans la poussette, en fait elle utilise le même signal que qd elle est en inconfort (a faim, a un ptit caca collé, est contrariée parce que Mimi l'a bousculé, lui a piqué son gateau ...etc ..)
elle se gratte frénétiquement (NB :elle a tjrs sa dernière lésion assez étendue sur la joue, je nettoie tous les jours pour qu'elle ne se sur-infecte pas + cortizème)

ce matin elle a commencé à se gratter à la moitié de la pampa. suite du trajet en poussette qu'elle a apprécié malgré qu'elle soit ''un peu'' secouée par le chemin en terre)

ça fait trois matins de suite qu'on croise les flics dans la même voiture, j'ai repéré l'immat. ce matin la voiture a pilé à côté de moi et puis ils ont du se dire ''c'est encore la folle avec son klebs en poussette'' et ils ont redémarré aussi sec  ::

----------


## Jello83

C'est embêtant c'est sûr qu'elle se gratte ainsi malheureusement, le côté positif c'est qu'elle se fait comprendre et peu profiter des balades.
Mdr pour les flics ;-)

----------


## del28

quelques nouvelles de ma précieuse
elle a retrouvé l'appétit +++
elle mange des terrines pedigree pal et des barquettes césar en ce moment (le poulet, le steak elle en a eu ras la casquette). des petites quantités à chaque fois mais à la demande. pas l'idéal m'enfin au moins j'ai plus ce souci d'anorexie qui me préoccupait terriblement (et qui l'affaiblissait aussi). du coup elle est un peu plus dodue. et elle me fait des cacas de mamouth ....j'ai tergiversé un moment mais je lui redonne de la cortisone tous les jours. elle est mieux plus régulièrement qu'avec un demi tous les deux jours. 
coté lésions ça va bien mieux aussi. m'enfin on est pas à l'abri d'une nouvelle inflammation
sinon elle a des jours avec et des jours sans mais ça se maintient en ce moment

----------


## Jello83

Ce sont de bonnes nouvelles car comme on dit l'essentiel c'est un toutou qui mange et là c'est le cas donc c'est génial.

----------


## Delphine & Co

est ce qu'un complément à base d'acérola pourrait être bénéfique pour les articulations pour  un chien qui commence à être âgé ? (hors pb de santé particulier),  cela permettrait d'aider à traiter (prévenir) les maladies dues au vieillissement.
on avait vu qu'en cas d'excès c'est éliminé mais sur les vieux chiens faut préserver les reins donc...

----------


## del28

liza se maintient toujours
on a réussi à se débarrasser de sa très grosse lésion sur la joue. les ptits poils repoussent mais depuis hier elle se regratte et j'ai repéré une nouvelle toute petite lésion le long de la lèvre inférieure. on traite. en espérant que la biseptine, la crème antibio et le cortizème oints chacun son tout soient tout aussi efficaces que pour la grosse.
liza apprécie toujours autant les balades en poussette, sauf qd un ptit caca sort, m'enfin elle sait me prévenir quand ça arrive, on le balance tranquilou dans la nature et on repart.

je pense qu'elle a associé le pull que je lui mets au fait que la porte d'entrée est fermée (et que donc pas possible de sortir faire pipi la nuit).
ces derniers jours, il a fait plutôt frais la nuit, donc je lui ai enfilé son pull et à chaque fois, elle a fait pipi dans le salon, alors que la porte est ouverte tout le temps maintenant
sans son pull, elle sort faire son pissou la nuit
elle mange toujours aussi bien les boites pédigree pal, ça continue à aller plutôt bien.

quand à michouille mon grand garçon, il continue sa petite vie sans problème, à part qqes verrues dont une très grosse dont je parlerai au véto à notre prochaine visite. je pense qu'il faudra lui enlever, elle est vraiment horrible et le tea tree n'y fait rien (contrairement aux autres multiples toutes petites verrues qui poupent deci dela)

----------


## borneo

Un pull au mois de mai ? Tu l'as tondue ?  ::

----------


## Jello83

> je pense qu'elle a associé le pull que je lui mets au fait que la porte d'entrée est fermée (et que donc pas possible de sortir faire pipi la nuit).
> ces derniers jours, il a fait plutôt frais la nuit, donc je lui ai enfilé son pull et à chaque fois, elle a fait pipi dans le salon, alors que la porte est ouverte tout le temps maintenant
> sans son pull, elle sort faire son pissou la nuit


Est-ce que ça ne serait pas le pull qui la gêne ?

----------


## del28

non si le pull la génait t'inquiètes pas que je le comprendrais très vite. elle est pas du style à se faire emmerder par un accessoire  :: 

ben oui Bornéo, je ne sais pas dans quel secteur géographique tu vis mais dernière semaine d'avril / début mai, les nuits ont été plus que fraiches ici (mon chauffage s'est déclenché)

----------


## borneo

> ben oui Bornéo, je ne sais pas dans quel secteur géographique tu vis mais dernière semaine d'avril / début mai, les nuits ont été plus que fraiches ici (mon chauffage s'est déclenché)


Je suis dans le Grand Est, mais, même sans chauffage, la maison garde la chaleur du jour.  ::

----------


## del28

ah ben ici, quand il fait frais dehors, il fait encore plus frais dedans
la porte reste ouverte et quand y a du vent frais voire froid comme récemment, la maison est vraiment frisquette
moi même j'étais en pull, chaussette, plaid les qqes fois ou j'ai mis son pull à liza  :: 
le dernier soir ou il a fait frais comme ça, j'ai allumé le poele, j'en pouvais plus

----------


## Jello83

Comme ça vous avez pu faire un concours de pull  ::

----------


## del28

en fait la raison pour laquelle je lui ai mis un pull c'est qu'elle a des absences.
dans la maison à 16/17° , même si elle est frileuse, ça ira sur son dodo en moumoute
si elle me fait une absence (qui parfois dure un ptit moment) dehors qd elle va faire son pissou et que je dors, à 8/10/12 (voir moins, on a eu des matins à 1°C ici) ça m'inquiète
(m'enfin, elle a réglé le problème elle pisse dedans  ::  )

----------


## Jello83

C'est sûr que les températures sont fraiches chez vous, je comprends.
Mais effectivement avec sa solution, c'est plus simple  ::

----------


## monloulou

Del, tu ne peux pas lui aménager juste devant la porte (fermée) un espace pipi ? par ex lino ou bâche et vieux drap/couverture dessus.

----------


## del28

je mets des tissus/serviettes un peu partout, j'ai pas précisé pardon  :: 
la plupart du temps elle fait pipi dessus avec un loupé deci delà

----------


## jeanne_917

Je trouve la dégradation de pravda préoccupante. Il commence à faire pipi sur le canapé et sur ses paniers ce quil navait absolument jamais fait. On a fait une analyse durine il y a 3 semaines elle est nickelle mais le véto à côté de chez moi ne me plaît plus trop. Il dit qque cest comme ça quil vieillit point, sans même chercher.
Alors oui il a Alzheimer mais il devait lavoir avant quon le découvre et il était parfaitement propre et navait pas de mal à manger de petits croquettes. En 5 mois il a complètement dégringolé, il ne supporte plus de ne pas être dans la même pièce que lun de nous deux et il devient même calin (et je vous jure que ça fait parti des trucs qui minquiète).
Là en plus il nous a sous la patte toute la journée mais dans 1 mois ou deux quand on retournera au taff il se passera quoi?
Jespère que maison alfort va rouvrir et je vais faire le tour des autres vétos de la ville

----------


## Jade01

J'avais parlé de mon Diego alors je vous le dis, il est parti cet après midi à la maison  ::

----------


## borneo

> Là en plus il nous a sous la patte toute la journée mais dans 1 mois ou deux quand on retournera au taff il se passera quoi?


Vous devriez sortir, rien que pour l'habituer à rester seul. Un chien qui ne veut plus rester seul, c'est un véritable enfer.

----------


## Jello83

> J'avais parlé de mon Diego alors je vous le dis, il est parti cet après midi à la maison


Quelle triste nouvelle, bon courage Jade, je suis de tout coeur avec vous.

----------


## Jello83

> Je trouve la dégradation de pravda préoccupante. Il commence à faire pipi sur le canapé et sur ses paniers ce qu’il n’avait absolument jamais fait. On a fait une analyse d’urine il y a 3 semaines elle est nickelle mais le véto à côté de chez moi ne me plaît plus trop. Il dit qque c’est comme ça qu’il vieillit point, sans même chercher.
> Alors oui il a Alzheimer mais il devait l’avoir avant qu’on le découvre et il était parfaitement propre et n’avait pas de mal à manger de petits croquettes. En 5 mois il a complètement dégringolé, il ne supporte plus de ne pas être dans la même pièce que l’un de nous deux et il devient même calin (et je vous jure que ça fait parti des trucs qui m’inquiète).
> Là en plus il nous a sous la patte toute la journée mais dans 1 mois ou deux quand on retournera au taff il se passera quoi?
> J’espère que maison alfort va rouvrir et je vais faire le tour des autres vétos de la ville


Est-ce qu'il est castré ? Car sinon, le fait qu'il s'oublie pourrait peut-être être lié à la prostate par exemple. A-t-il eu récemment un bilan sanguin ? Si oui, était-il bon ?
Vous avez raison de songer à aller voir d'autres vétérinaires. Car avec mon précédent toutou, ça m'est arrivé. Quand il a commencé à décliner, je n'ai pas senti ce que me disait son vétérinaire habituel et j'ai eu raison de consulter un autre vétérinaire qui lui a découvert une autre pathologie que la vieillesse !
Effectivement pour quand vous reprendrez le travail, il faudrait déjà de temps en temps tester pas longtemps dans un premier temps pour voir comment il réagit.

----------


## Flo13

> J'avais parlé de mon Diego alors je vous le dis, il est parti cet après midi à la maison


Je suis de tout coeur avec vous Jade. J'espère que Diego a eu une douce fin de vie.
J'imagine qu'il a eu la chance de vous avoir tout le temps près de lui durant ce confinement, vous aurez pu profiter l'un de l'autre au maximum.

----------


## POLKA67

> J'avais parlé de mon Diego alors je vous le dis, il est parti cet après midi à la maison


Quelle tristesse, de tout coeur avec vous, c'est un moment qu'on redoute tous....

----------


## Jade01

Je ne l'ai pas quitté depuis le 13 mars. Il est parti paisiblement avec mes caresses. On devait aller chez le véto aujourd'hui pour le laisser partir. Il a choisi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci à toutes

----------


## Jello83

La douleur et la tristesse sont forcément là mais vous devez être plus sereine d'avoir pu l'accompagner pendant 2 mois et qu'il ait choisi de s'en aller chez lui.
Bon courage dans cette épreuve.

----------


## lili2000

> J'avais parlé de mon Diego alors je vous le dis, il est parti cet après midi à la maison


Bon courage  ::

----------


## Zoe

Courage Jade

----------


## POLKA67

J'aimerais lorsque ce moment arrivera, le plus loin possible, que mon chien, mon chat, partent paisiblement d'eux-mêmes dans mes bras...c'est le plus beau départ s'il n'y a pas souffrance...

----------


## Jade01

Merci à toutes  ::

----------


## borneo

> J'avais parlé de mon Diego alors je vous le dis, il est parti cet après midi à la maison


De tout coeur avec toi. C'est un moment difficile, mais quand ils partent en douceur, on a le coeur moins lourd.

----------


## dogeorge



----------


## jeanne_917

> Est-ce qu'il est castré ? Car sinon, le fait qu'il s'oublie pourrait peut-être être lié à la prostate par exemple. A-t-il eu récemment un bilan sanguin ? Si oui, était-il bon ?
> Vous avez raison de songer à aller voir d'autres vétérinaires. Car avec mon précédent toutou, ça m'est arrivé. Quand il a commencé à décliner, je n'ai pas senti ce que me disait son vétérinaire habituel et j'ai eu raison de consulter un autre vétérinaire qui lui a découvert une autre pathologie que la vieillesse !
> Effectivement pour quand vous reprendrez le travail, il faudrait déjà de temps en temps tester pas longtemps dans un premier temps pour voir comment il réagit.


Il est castré mais on lui a pas enlevé la prostate je suppose donc je suis pas sure de comprendre...
Le dernier bilan sanguin remonte au 1er janvier, je sais pas trop si cest récent du coup (pas du tout lhabitude des vieux chiens, celle qui a accompagné mon adolescence a changé alors que jétais déjà partie de la maison et mon premier chien est mort à 5 ans)

----------


## Jello83

A priori s'il est castré, il n'y a pas de problème de prostate. Les problèmes de prostate arrivent quand le chien n'est pas castré. Sans problème particulier, le bilan sanguin pour les séniors c'est une fois par an donc non ce n'est pas vieux. 
Après si vous sentez qu'il a quelque chose d'autre que la vieillesse classique (nous sommes les mieux placés pour sentir s'il y a quelque chose d'anormal chez nos compagnons), il faut aller voir un autre vétérinaire effectivement pour se rassurer.

----------


## Jade01

Merci à toutes ...

----------


## jeanne_917

> A priori s'il est castré, il n'y a pas de problème de prostate. Les problèmes de prostate arrivent quand le chien n'est pas castré. Sans problème particulier, le bilan sanguin pour les séniors c'est une fois par an donc non ce n'est pas vieux. 
> Après si vous sentez qu'il a quelque chose d'autre que la vieillesse classique (nous sommes les mieux placés pour sentir s'il y a quelque chose d'anormal chez nos compagnons), il faut aller voir un autre vétérinaire effectivement pour se rassurer.


Bah rien que le Neuro de maison alfort (et lui j'ai confiance) n'est évoqué, c'est surtout la rapidité à laquelle c'est arrivé qui me chiffonne. Début décembre tout allait très bien, j'ai commencé à me demander s'il n'y avait pas un truc mi décembre, 1 janvier premières crises d'épilepsie, 3 semaines plus tard diagnostique d'alzheimer et mis à part deux semaines fin janvier/début février ou je l'ai miraculeusement retrouvé comme avant, il change à une vitesse affolante

----------


## Jello83

Le pauvre petit père. Ca m'a fait ça avec mon précédent toutou mais il avait Cushing, c'est triste de les voir comme ça, surtout qu'on ne sait pas quoi faire et qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'il se passe dans leur tête.
Du coup, il a juste un traitement pour l'épilepsie ?
Vous avez des nouvelles de Maison Alfort, ont-ils rouvert ?

----------


## jeanne_917

Juste un médicament pour l'épilepsie et il était censé avoir des croquettes pour ralentir les atteintes au cerveau mais il est capable de ne pas les manger pendant trois jours si on les lui donne donc on est repassé à des croquettes qu'il aime.
Pas de nouvelles de Maison Alfort et pourtant faudrait qu'on les voient en juin, le dernier rendez-vous était prévu pour le lendemain du confinement et en tant qu'école supérieure ils étaient obligés de fermer donc on a juste eu une ordonnance pour son médicament pour 3 mois. Je vais renvoyer un mail pour une autre ordonnance vu qu'il n'est pas prévu que les facultés (et donc je suppose les écoles sup) rouvrent avant la rentrée de septembre. je décrirais la situation pour voir si le neuro trouve que ça se dégrade trop vite

----------


## Jello83

Il est vrai que les universités ne rouvrent pas a priori mais pour les écoles supérieures, c'est différent, ça dépend. Le fils d'une collègue de travail a son école qui rouvre lundi.

----------


## Jello83

Pièce jointe 439101

Ca m'étonnait qu'ils ne rouvrent pas, c'est confirmé sur leur site, il est possible de prendre RDV par téléphone ou en ligne.

----------


## Delphine & Co

*L'hôpital des animaux de compagnie :*
*Nous ne recevrons que les animaux dont les soins ne peuvent pas être différés, 24h/24.*
1 / Obligatoire : prenez rendez-vous par téléphone au 01 43 96 72 72
2 / Un laisser-passer vous sera délivré. Laccès au campus ne sera pas autorisé sans cette attestation.
3 / Seuls les animaux pourront entrer dans lhôpital. Les propriétaires devront patienter à lextérieur.

----------


## superdogs

Je suis un peu "pas bien". 
Mon vieux loup Gringo  ::  avait été décelé avec un souffle au coeur, il y a quelques mois. Vaccins aujourd'hui, auscultation.. pas terrible, le véto parle de stade 1 d'insuffisance cardiaque. Il a prescrit du Benazecare, à prendre au quotidien, à vie.
Je ne suis pas calée sur l'insuffisance cardiaque, c'est le 1er de mes loulous auquel ça arrive.

Vous avez des expériences, conseils à partager ?

----------


## monloulou

Oh mince, pas d'expérience mais un peu dans le même cas que toi, ma chienne a un petit souffle au coeur pas de traitement, échocardio de contrôle prévue pour juillet. Elle se porte à merveille je la laisse faire pour les balades parfois tranquilles la plupart du temps énergiques. 
 ::

----------


## lili2000

> Je suis un peu "pas bien". 
> Mon vieux loup Gringo  avait été décelé avec un souffle au coeur, il y a quelques mois. Vaccins aujourd'hui, auscultation.. pas terrible, le véto parle de stade 1 d'insuffisance cardiaque. Il a prescrit du Benazecare, à prendre au quotidien, à vie.
> Je ne suis pas calée sur l'insuffisance cardiaque, c'est le 1er de mes loulous auquel ça arrive.
> 
> Vous avez des expériences, conseils à partager ?


Salut Superdogs
L'insuffisance cardiaque, il y en a tellement de sorte que c'est difficile de dire grand chose.
Il a des symptômes ? Toux, essoufflement ? 
S'il n'a pas encore eu d'écho, éventuellement, en faire une, ça aide pour en savoir plus et surtout voir l'évolution. 
Certains chiens sont sous benazepril des années sans grande évolution ... Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit ça pour gringo  ::  fait lui un gros câlin de la part  ::

----------


## Jello83

Oui il ne faut pas forcément s'alarmer car effectivement c'est très aléatoire. Après concernant les numéros de stade, je n'y connais rien.
C'est différent du développement d'un souffle au coeur chez un toutou âgé mais par exemple mon loulou en avait un petit de naissance, le vétérinaire m'avait dit de surveiller les symptômes. Et finalement, le souffle au coeur a fini par disparaître. Aujourd'hui, à presque 12 ans, rien de particulier.
Je rejoins Lili, ce qu'il faut vraiment surveiller c'est s'il a des symptômes : toux, plus de mal à récupérer en rentrant de balade...

----------


## borneo

Mon chien de 14 ans a été diagnostiqué cardiaque il y a 3 ans. Je consultais car il n'était vraiment pas en forme. C'était la véto de notre lieu de vacances.

Elle m'a donné une brochure expliquant la pathologie cardiaque du chien, m'a parlé d'échographie, et lui a prescrit deux plaquettes de *vetmedin*. Elle m'a dit qu'avec le traitement, il irait beaucoup mieux. 

J'ai donné le traitement quinze jours, mais ça n'a rien changé. J'ai donc arrêté.

Quelques mois plus tard, à l'occasion de la visite de vaccination, mon véto ne m'a rien signalé au niveau coeur.

J'en ai déduit qu'il n'est absolument pas cardiaque.

J'ai compris bien plus tard qu'il était en train de perdre la vue par atrophie rétinienne (selon l'ophtalmo que j'ai consulté) et que c'est ça qui lui cassait le moral.

----------


## superdogs

> Salut Superdogs
> L'insuffisance cardiaque, il y en a tellement de sorte que c'est difficile de dire grand chose.
> Il a des symptômes ? Toux, essoufflement ? 
> S'il n'a pas encore eu d'écho, éventuellement, en faire une, ça aide pour en savoir plus et surtout voir l'évolution. 
> Certains chiens sont sous benazepril des années sans grande évolution ... Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit ça pour gringo  fait lui un gros câlin de la part



Câlin ::  fait Lili, merci pour lui 

Pour donner une idée plus précise, l'hiver 2018, il courait encore bien avec moi, pendant environ 3/4h. Depuis, il a développé une toux, qui le prend parfois, mais vraiment pas souvent, pas tous les jours, pas même chaque semaine, au réveil et parfois la nuit.

 A l'effort, il est beaucoup beaucoup moins résistant. Quand je les promène, j'ai Alma 10 mètres devant, et Gringo 5 m derrière. Je marche exactement à ma vitesse habituelle. Avant, il était à mon genou...

Quand il fait plus chaud, je l'ai constaté déjà pendant la canicule l'année dernière, il est en halètement quasi continu. Il recherche le carrelage. Par contre, il peut aussi se prélasser plein soleil..  Je ne sais pas si je dois le laisser faire ou pas du coup.

S'il lui arrive de s'exciter, genre aboyer avec Alma au portail, il est vite essoufflé.
Il dort aussi beaucoup, très profondément, mais je lie ça au vieillissement aussi.. Il a 9 ans environ, âge estimatif, et n'a jamais non plus été un grand nerveux.

Ce qui me soucie, c'est que j'ai peur de le "forcer" parce qu'il est tellement proche de moi qu'il me suivrait au bout du monde, sur l'Everest ou au Sahara sans broncher..

Et pis, il devient un peu sourd... ça, c'est assez flagrant. Il m'entend, mais ne me localise pas forcement au bon endroit.. lol.

Bon, me voici de nouveau inquiète.. on n'a jamais fini avec nos velus, de se faire des cheveux blancs..

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon chien de 14 ans a été diagnostiqué cardiaque il y a 3 ans. Je consultais car il n'était vraiment pas en forme. C'était la véto de notre lieu de vacances.
> 
> Elle m'a donné une brochure expliquant la pathologie cardiaque du chien, m'a parlé d'échographie, et lui a prescrit deux plaquettes de *vetmedin*. Elle m'a dit qu'avec le traitement, il irait beaucoup mieux. 
> 
> J'ai donné le traitement quinze jours, mais ça n'a rien changé. J'ai donc arrêté.
> 
> Quelques mois plus tard, à l'occasion de la visite de vaccination, mon véto ne m'a rien signalé au niveau coeur.
> 
> J'en ai déduit qu'il n'est absolument pas cardiaque.
> ...



Gringo ne perd pas la vue, lui, mais un peu l'ouïe...

----------


## Gwenie

> Quand il fait plus chaud, je l'ai constaté déjà pendant la canicule l'année dernière, il est en halètement quasi continu. Il recherche le carrelage. Par contre, il peut aussi se prélasser plein soleil..  Je ne sais pas si je dois le laisser faire ou pas du coup.


Bon, chez moi ce n'est pas un chien qui a été en insuffisance cardiaque, mais un cochon d'inde, donc ce que je vais dire ne sera peut-être pas pertinent.
Ma vétérinaire, quand on avait diagnostiqué l'insuffisance cardiaque de ma puce (suite à une infection), m'avait dit de faire attention aux grandes chaleurs et au stress. Mais elle m'a aussi dit (à un moment où je stressais un peu trop parce que je voyais ma puce courir partout) que si elle faisait quelque chose, c'est qu'elle s'en sentait capable.

Donc, par rapport à la chaleur, je dirais que si le chien a une possibilité de se mettre à l'ombre et au frais mais qu'il préfère rester au soleil, c'est que ça lui convient. 
Si ça te stresse, parles-en à ton véto et vois ce qu'il en pense.
Par contre, en effet, peut-être que les promenades seraient à raccourcir, s'il s'essouffle vite?

Ma puce passait aussi régulièrement des échocardiographies de contrôle.

----------


## lili2000

Superdogs, vu ce que tu dis, je te conseillerais fortement de faire une écho. Et puis avec le benazepril, tu verras déjà si ça le soulage.
Aito (9ans) que tu connais a eu la dirofilariose qui lui a abîmé le coeur, depuis plus un an, ça c'est dégradé et il s'essouffle vite et ne fait plus du tout de sortie et même dans le jardin, juste courir un peu et il s'essouffle facilement ... Au repos, il est encore très bien. Par contre, vu ses symptômes, je dis à ma mère de pas le laisser dehors dès qu'il fait chaud alors qu'il adore ça. Pour Duchesse ma shetland, elle avait un souffle depuis qu'elle a un an mais sans aucun symptôme. Il y a plusieurs années déjà, lors d'une canicule, elle a decompensé ... On faisait une balade assez longue et elle ne suivait plus, on l'a fait se reposer et on l'a porté comme on a pu mais suite à ça, elle a eu besoin de médicament. Ça s'est stabilisé et encore maintenant ça va plutôt bien même si elle ne sort plus en balade dès qu'il fait un peu chaud et on prend la poussette pour quand elle est fatiguée quand elle fait un km c'est déjà bien. Elle a 12 ans.
Pour en revenir à gringo, fais faire radio et écho et tu en sauras déjà plus. En attendant, s'il traîne en balade, va à son rythme et fait des pauses de temps en temps. Quitte a faire des balades seules avec alma pour qu'elle puisse se défouler plus. 
La toux du chien cardiaque vient du fait que le coeur est trop gros et appuie sur la trachée. Ça se calme quand on trouve le bon traitement. 
Il faut aussi vérifier qu'il n'est pas de problème de dents, ça peut être lié aux problèmes cardiaques.
Pour la fatigue, vérifie aussi qu'il n'ait pas de douleur articulaire  ...
Superdogs, je ne veux surtout pas t'affoler  :: , les traitements devrait le soulager, un véto spécialiste en cardio pourra t'en dire plus avec des examens qui ne sont pas douloureux... Mes chiens sont des cas particuliers et sont cardiaques depuis des années ... 
Comme tu dis, ils nous donnent du soucis  :: 
Tiens moi au courant  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée pour le pavé  ::

----------


## borneo

> Câlin fait Lili, merci pour lui 
> 
> Depuis, il a développé une toux, qui le prend parfois, mais vraiment pas souvent, pas tous les jours, pas même chaque semaine, au réveil et parfois la nuit.
> 
>  A l'effort, il est beaucoup beaucoup moins résistant. Quand je les promène, j'ai Alma 10 mètres devant, et Gringo 5 m derrière. Je marche exactement à ma vitesse habituelle. Avant, il était à mon genou...
> 
> Quand il fait plus chaud, je l'ai constaté déjà pendant la canicule l'année dernière, il est en halètement quasi continu. Il recherche le carrelage. Par contre, il peut aussi se prélasser plein soleil..  Je ne sais pas si je dois le laisser faire ou pas du coup.
> 
> S'il lui arrive de s'exciter, genre aboyer avec Alma au portail, il est vite essoufflé.
> ...


Tu as très bien décrit les symptômes. J'ai eu autrefois un chien cardiaque, effectivement il toussait parfois et ne supportait pas bien la chaleur. A l'époque, pour un stade modéré, on ne donnait pas de médicaments. Il a vécu jusqu'à 14 ans 1/2 et est mort d'un cancer.  

*Ce qui doit vraiment alerter, c'est la toux au repos.*

----------


## monloulou

Je suis d'accord avec lili2000 pour l'échocardio cela permettra d’évaluer le moteur et de modifier/changer le traitement. Pour ma chienne écho de contrôle 1fois/an pas de traitement pour l'instant, elle se régule d'elle même en balade elle fait parfois la fofolle  ::  ou ralentit son pas, on s'adapte. Elle adore se mettre au soleil je surveille juste la durée et le moment de la journée, en général elle fait soleil/ombre/soleil...

----------


## superdogs

Merci à toutes pour vos conseils ; j'essaye de relativiser, mais là pour l'instant, j'ai le coeur gros. De toute façon, il va falloir vivre avec, et je ne veux pas vivre dans l'angoisse au quotidien.

Comme je le regarde du coin de l'oeil depuis ce matin qu'il fait beau et un peu chaud déjà, je constate que Gringo fait comme ta chienne Monloulou ; ce matin en ballade, il trottinait à l'ombre, et ralentissait dans les passages plus exposés. Et dans le jardin, il fait pareil, un peu soleil, puis recherche d'ombre. Il a l'air de se réguler de lui-m^me.

Ce qui m'embête plus, c'est les quintes de toux, parfois, la nuit ou au réveil, parce que là, il est au repos ; ça m'arrive de me lever et d'aller vérifier qu'il respire...  :: 

Je dois retourner chez le véto en juin pour Alma ; je verrai à faire une écho, ça permettra de poser des repères. Et il en sera à 1 mois1/2 de traitement, j'aurai déjà une idée plus précise d'une éventuelle amélioration.

Je ne sais pas si je dois attendre ou pas une amélioration d'ailleurs, ou une stagnation.. ? 

Puis pour les ballades, j'avais déjà adapté.. 20/30 mn avec les deux, tranquille au rythme de Gringo, et une grande d'une bonne heure avec Alma, qui rentre affamée, mange et s'écroule pour digérer. 

Faut que je déstresse..

----------


## POLKA67

Superdogs, mon chien Casi à 13 ans maintenant, traité pour cardiomyopathie dilatée depuis presque 1 an avec du Cardisure, 1 comprimé 5 mg par jour en 2 prises, se maintient bien mais l'année dernière lors des grosses chaleurs c'était vraiment la cata, ne voulait absolument pas faire de balade, j'essayais tôt le matin et tard le soir... ça va mieux depuis quelques mois mais pas de grosses balades c'est lui qui décide...
C'est lors d'1 échographie puis radio qu'on a découvert par hasard le pb cardiaque, à l'auscultation pas de signes, mon chien était anémique alors que la nourriture ne pouvait pas être en cause du coup recherche d'une éventuelle tumeur en formation...
Donc re-écho et radios ts les 2 mois au début, prochain rdv en début août (6 mois après le dernier). N'avait pas d'eau dans les poumons, pas de toux.
 Suis aussi passée en alimentation ménagère avec quelques compléments alimentaires.....
Au début j'avais pris un grand coup de bambou sur la tête, mon chien qui est un hyper craintif ne méritait vraiment pas ça...je n'osais pas faire un stock de médicament pour + d'1 mois, là après quelques mois je suis beaucoup plus optimiste...

----------


## lili2000

Superdogs, pour la toux, pour mes chiens, ça arrive surtout quand ils ont fait un peu "d'efforts" dans la journée. Il faut aussi vérifier qu'il n'y ai pas d'dème. Par contre, il y a très très peu de risque qu'il meurt d'une crise cardiaque pendant la nuit.
S'il se met à tousser plus souvent, reparles en au véto. 
Les médicaments soulagent bien et l'écho aide beaucoup pour savoir quel est le problème exact. La plupart du temps, les traitements sont très efficaces et les prolongent bien. Gardes bien ça en tête  ::   ::

----------


## POLKA67

Après le stade est 1 est bien, mon chien d'après les symptômes qu'il avait au départ est à un stade plus élevé.
Autre chose en faisant les radios j'avais demandé qu'on fasse également le dos et les hanches pendant qu'on y était et au final dos pas top mais ça on le savait mais hanches pourries ce qui expliquait bien des choses aussi....

----------


## Gwenie

> Merci à toutes pour vos conseils ; j'essaye de relativiser, mais là pour l'instant, j'ai le coeur gros. De toute façon, il va falloir vivre avec, et je ne veux pas vivre dans l'angoisse au quotidien.
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je dois attendre ou pas une amélioration d'ailleurs, ou une stagnation.. ?


Oui, l'annonce est un coup de massue. 
Toujours en partant du principe que chez moi ce n'était pas la même espèce qui était touchée, et que chaque individu est différent: pour ma cochonne, il n'y avait pas eu d'amélioration. Mais son état ne s'est pas empiré; elle a été stable toute sa vie. Elle avait des contrôles tous les ans au début, puis tous les 6 mois ensuite.

Bon courage et j'espère que Gringo sera encore longtemps à tes côtés en forme.

----------


## Jello83

Oui c'est toujours minant une telle annonce, on se fait beaucoup de soucis pour eux.
Peut-être un appel au vétérinaire pour avoir son avis, savoir s'il est censé y avoir des améliorations et sous combien de temps.
C'est vrai que l'arrivée de la chaleur n'aide pas nos poilus un peu âgés.
J'espère que ça va aller, bon courage.

----------


## superdogs

> Superdogs, pour la toux, pour mes chiens, ça arrive surtout quand ils ont fait un peu "d'efforts" dans la journée. Il faut aussi vérifier qu'il n'y ai pas d'dème. *Par contre, il y a très très peu de risque qu'il meurt d'une crise cardiaque pendant la nuit.*
> S'il se met à tousser plus souvent, reparles en au véto. 
> Les médicaments soulagent bien et l'écho aide beaucoup pour savoir quel est le problème exact. La plupart du temps, les traitements sont très efficaces et les prolongent bien. Gardes bien ça en tête



Merci, ça me rassure un peu... c'est une de mes angoisses, ça..

Après, il y aussi un pbm d'arthrose, l'ostéo l'a manipulé la dernière fois, et m'a bien dit que la cage thoracique était bien prise.. donc forcement, il y a aussi incidence..

J'espère que les traitements cumulés arthrose/coeur nous permettront encore une longue longue route ensemble.

Merci à toutes :: , hier, je n'ai même pas voulu écrire sur le sujet.. ça va aller mieux maintenant, vous m'avez bien rassurée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui c'est toujours minant une telle annonce, on se fait beaucoup de soucis pour eux.
> Peut-être un appel au vétérinaire pour avoir son avis,* savoir s'il est censé y avoir des améliorations et sous combien de temps.*
> C'est vrai que l'arrivée de la chaleur n'aide pas nos poilus un peu âgés.
> J'espère que ça va aller, bon courage.



Le véto m'a bien dit que ça ne régresserait pas, mais qu'il pouvait se maintenir à ce stade pendant longtemps. Le but étant d'éviter une diminution trop rapide de la fonction cardiaque..
Du coup, éviter le stress, les fortes chaleurs, l'exercice trop violent.. comme pour nous. Après tout, toutes les personnes cardiaques ne meurent pas dans les 3 mois...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, l'annonce est un coup de massue. 
> Toujours en partant du principe que chez moi ce n'était pas la même espèce qui était touchée, et que chaque individu est différent: pour ma cochonne, il n'y avait pas eu d'amélioration. Mais son état ne s'est pas empiré; elle a été stable toute sa vie. Elle avait des contrôles tous les ans au début, puis tous les 6 mois ensuite.
> 
> *Bon courage et j'espère que Gringo sera encore longtemps à tes côtés en forme*.


 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après le stade est 1 est bien, mon chien d'après les symptômes qu'il avait au départ est à un stade plus élevé.
> Autre chose en faisant les radios j*'avais demandé qu'on fasse également le dos et les hanches pendant qu'on y était et au final dos pas top mais ça on le savait mais hanches pourries ce qui expliquait bien des choses aussi....*


*
*

Oui, c'est bien ce que m'a dit l'ostéo aussi, il était contracté jusqu'aux côtes mon loup..

----------


## Poupoune 73

pas mieux que les autres: coup de massue à l'annonce, echo cardiaque tous les semestres, qualité de vie préservée malgré tout (Diana chez qui ça évolue malheureusement très vite peut encore faire quelques balades de 2 à 3h si elle peut bien se reposer entre - elle prend 15 ans cette année)
si médicament prescrit: aller dans une grosse pharmacie humaine pour voir si le générique existe, et si on peut commander en gros formats. chez la vet: 80e les 15j de ttt; avec le super pharmacien du gros centre commercial: 105e les 6 semaines
cf. le topic dédié mais le ruffwear swampcooler aide bien mes 2 mamies dès le mois de mai à ne pas trop souffrir de la chaleur

----------


## Belgo78

Courage et longue vie à Gringo et Diana  ::

----------


## Jello83

> cf. le topic dédié mais le ruffwear swamp cooler aide bien mes 2 mamies dès le mois de mai à ne pas trop souffrir de la chaleur


Ca a l'air pas mal, à réfléchir si mon poilu le supporterait n'étant pas à l'aise avec tout imper, manteau ou autre tissu plus encombrant  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

faut réessayer, mes vieux étaient des rustiques, vraiment, sur la fin sans forcer (si j'avais vu que ça gênait, je ne l''aurai pas laissé), j'ai pu mettre un imper à mon husky pour lui laisser l'accès dehors alors qu'il n'avait que la peau sur les os et un manteau à ma femelle amstaff, elle aussi pas le genre pour ça, mais ses 2 dernières années (donc tu vois il a fallu attendre),  je voyais que sa polaire lui plaisait (même si elle était contente qu'on lui enlève le soir, je pense que ça la gênait un peu) mais elle passait plus de temps dehors avec que sans donc ça lui tenait chaud

----------


## superdogs

> Ca a l'air pas mal, à réfléchir si mon poilu le supporterait n'étant pas à l'aise avec tout imper, manteau ou autre tissu plus encombrant



Euh, si je mets un manteau à Gringo, il devient statue... j'avais essayé avec un imper j'ai eu un chien immobile au milieu du chemin, qui n'osait même plus lever la patte  :: 

Quand il fait bien chaud, je dois déjà l'inciter fortement à rester sur une serviette humide.. ce qu'il supporte bien, par contre, c'est que je lui fasse des papouilles au gant frais sur tout le corps.. fils à sa maman oui !
Il a toujours été un peu "moman, dis, regaaaarrrde moaaa"

Sinon, hier soir on a fait une ballade à la fraîche entre 20h et 20h45, ça s'est bien passé.

----------


## Jello83

Mdr superdogs, c'est ça j'ai le même à la maison mais c'est vrai que comme dit Delphine, en vieillissant il va peut-être accepter, voyant que ça lui fait du bien.

----------


## manoe

Je ne lis qu'aujourd'hui les news concernant Gringo à qui j'envoie plein d'ondes positives ainsi qu'à sa môman  ::

----------


## May-May

J'ai été chez le véto avec Hiduc aujourd'hui, parce que ses quintes de toux sont revenues... Le véto a trouvé que ce n'était pas les quintes habituelles et penche pour une toux cardiaque. À lauscultation, il n'a pas décelé d'anomalie particulière mais vu son passif pulmonaire ça ne l'étonne pas que le cur commence à fatiguer.

Du coup il est actuellement sous AI + diurétiques + médicaments pour le cur. On s'y prend tôt donc il n'est pas inquiet. S'il tousse toujours en début de semaine prochaine, on poussera les examens (radio, et j'essaierais de trouver une clinique pouvait faire une écho cardiaque "fiable", ils n'ont pas l"équipement nécessaire).

Mais Inspecteur la Peluche c'est mon premier chien, le sauvage, celui que j'ai apprivoisé parce qu'il fuyait l'Homme comme la peste. L'amour de ma vie, bref, on touche pas à mon tout petit bébé, il a 10 ans mais ça me rassure de croire qu'il est immortel  :: 

Pleins de caresses à Gringo Superdogs !  ::

----------


## lili2000

Câlin à Hiduc  ::

----------


## superdogs

> J'ai été chez le véto avec Hiduc aujourd'hui, parce que ses quintes de toux sont revenues... Le véto a trouvé que ce n'était pas les quintes habituelles et penche pour une toux cardiaque. À l’auscultation, il n'a pas décelé d'anomalie particulière mais vu son passif pulmonaire ça ne l'étonne pas que le cœur commence à fatiguer.
> 
> Du coup il est actuellement sous AI + diurétiques + médicaments pour le cœur. On s'y prend tôt donc il n'est pas inquiet. S'il tousse toujours en début de semaine prochaine, on poussera les examens (radio, et j'essaierais de trouver une clinique pouvait faire une écho cardiaque "fiable", ils n'ont pas l"équipement nécessaire).
> 
> Mais Inspecteur la Peluche c'est mon premier chien, le sauvage, celui que j'ai apprivoisé parce qu'il fuyait l'Homme comme la peste. L'amour de ma vie, bref, on touche pas à mon tout petit bébé, *il a 10 ans mais ça me rassure de croire qu'il est immortel* 
> 
> Pleins de caresses à Gringo Superdogs !



Voui, je comprends bien ça..
Plein de bonnes ondes à vous tous, les May May..  ::

----------


## Jello83

Plein de caresses à Hiduc en espérant que le traitement suffise.
Bon week-end.

----------


## monloulou

Plein de bonnes ondes pour Hiduc, courage à sa maman.

----------


## Delphine & Co

la chaleur pesante va pas nous les arranger nos ptits vieux

----------


## Jello83

C'est certain, pour le mien, je vois déjà que ça le pèse. Du coup, hier il est passé chez la toiletteuse pour une belle tonte, car c'est un vrai poilu en temps normal  :: . Il souffrira moins de la chaleur et il y aura moins de risque avec les épillets car ça y est c'est bien la saison, il y en a vraiment partout et ils accrochaient bien à ses poils à chaque balade.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Moi non plus ma vet n'est pas equipee mais elle fait appel à une "echographe ambulante": elle a une collègue specialiste en imagerie medicale qui vient ds plusieurs cliniques du coin pr voir plusieurs clients de chaque, elle apporte tt son matos

Oui la chaleur ça influe enormement sur les papis/mamies on choisit des itineraires bien à l'ombre et on essaie de se balader le matin

----------


## Jello83

Pareil balades à l'ombre et le matin à la fraîche mais l'esprit de contradiction, en ce moment même il est installé en terrasse au soleil  ::  mais c'est vrai qu'il fait encore bon.

----------


## Delphine & Co

et il faut faire attention, ma Bulma allait parfaitement bien puis y a eu les chaleurs, je mettais sa fatigue sur ça mais voyant que quand même elle était fatiguée, visite véto qui a diagnostiqué un pb au coeur (comme elle n'avait aucun pb avant, le véto en a conclu que l'anesthésie qu'elle avait subi qqs mois plutôt était la cause, elle était âgée pour sa taille mais en parfaite santé et comme c'était un mélanome on l' a opérée) avec un lourd traitement elle se sentait mieux mais je ne l'ai pas gardé longtemps .

j'ai réussi avoir un RDV chez l'ostéo pour mon Dundee car il galère un peu avec ses pattes toutes droites, j'avais prévu en Mars mais vous savez ce qu'il s'est passé, j'espère qu'elle va lui faire du bien. je le complémente en vit c faudrait qu'il perde un peu de poids aussi

----------


## monloulou

May-May comment va Hiduc depuis son traitement  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

hier séance ostéo pour Dundee, je sais pas ce que ça va donner, il était un peu raide, ça n' a pas duré longtemps, j'ai jamais fait ça (une fois mais y a longtemps et c'était par une vétérinaire ), je fais faire l’acupuncture mais là il me semblait qu'un ostéo serait plus approprié (ça empeche pas que j'envisage de coupler les 2), je vais voir l'évolution de ma grosse bedaine  ::

----------


## Jello83

Ca ne peut que lui faire du bien, c'est l'essentiel. Je ne savais pas que l'acupuncture existait pour les poilus.

----------


## Delphine & Co

ça se voit déjà car il avait le bassin un peu déplacé.

l'acupuncture franchement, ça les détend et soulage, mon Rexou était super avec ça, ds un 1er temps il s'assoupissait sur la table à partir du moment où les aiguilles commençaient à faire effet puis à la maison il était + vivace. sur la fin je pouvais par contre plus le faire à ma vieille amstaff Taika, car elle supportait plus les positions, elle n'avait plus la patience alors je l'ai laissée tranquille, et le pire c'est que comme tu vois ton animal qui se détend, tu te détends le véto en rigolait mais c'est vrai ça joue aussi sur nous

----------


## Jello83

C'est génial et normal, quand on les voit bien, on est bien avec eux  :: 
En tout cas c'est bon à savoir et ça fait plaisir que ça lui ait fait du bien.

----------


## Jade01

Diego avait une veto osteo acupuncteur.  Il adorait ses séances 🙂

----------


## superdogs

Mes loulous aussi ont leur ostéo, Strella était paniquée en arrivant sur la table, et finissait les yeux clos, toute ramollie.
Gringo lui, il remue la queue d'entrée !

----------


## Delphine & Co

ici elle lui a fait par terre, il était pas stressé même s'il n'aime pas "être gratté" il est gentil quand même donc ça s'est bien passé par contre j'ai été étonné de la durée très courte et en fait là je me rends compte qu'il traine un peu le côté gauche qu'elle n' a pas manipulé, elle a fait qu'un coté plus sa colonne, je sais pas si c'est normal

----------


## Jade01

nous ca durait au moins 45 minutes

----------


## del28

les séances de liza durent 45 mn aussi (ostéo et acupuncture)
on y retournera courant juin d'ailleurs

(superdogs, j'espère que ton diego va bien. des caresses au pépère et plein de bonnes ondes pour que son traitement soit efficace)

(Maymay tout pareil. et toutes les autres aussi. c'est dur nos compagnons qui vieillissent)

ici liza se maintient toujours. j'ai moquetté tout le rez de chaussée en rentrant du taf là, pour qu'elle puisse se relever (ce qu'elle n'arrive plus à faire toute seule sur le carrelage ou le parquet depuis qqes jours) 
pour que ça tienne au sol sans que ça glisse il a fallu que je double scotche deci delà vu que j'ai acheté le tout premier prix. ce qui veut dire que cette nuit, elle va allègrement pisser un peu partout, m'enfin tant pis. si je dois prévoir un budget mensuel pour remplacer les bouts de moquette, budget je prévoirai

et lundi je lui achète des chaussettes antidérapantes maintenant que l'urgent est réglé pour les jours à venir (mais ça, je suis pas sure qu'elle acceptera. d'où le possible budget moquette mensuel à prévoir)

----------


## Jello83

> ici elle lui a fait par terre, il était pas stressé même s'il n'aime pas "être gratté" il est gentil quand même donc ça s'est bien passé par contre j'ai été étonné de la durée très courte et en fait là je me rends compte qu'il traine un peu le côté gauche qu'elle n' a pas manipulé, elle a fait qu'un coté plus sa colonne, je sais pas si c'est normal


Elle n'a rien dit de particulier ? Il n'y a pas d'autre RDV prévu ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui Del, c'est pas évident de les voir vieillir.
C'est effectivement une bonne idée la moquette, même mieux les chaussettes antidérapantes mais effectivement pas évident. J'imagine bien mon poilu avec ça qui resterait figé, n'osant pas bouger et à mon avis qui finirait pas les enlever.

----------


## Delphine & Co

non moi effectivement comme j'ai vu ces raideurs qui depuis quelques tps sont + fréquentes, j'ai demandé si je devais renouveler d'ici 1 mois par exple, un peu comme un traitement à adapter ensuite, elle m' a dit que c'était pas nécessaire, la séance a duré 20mn grand maximum 15 même peut etre , ça m'a choqué mais j'ai pas osé le dire. 
avant j'étais allée chez une véto ostéo ça avait duré + mais je ne saurais dire combien, l’acupuncture, je sais que je dois compter 1H de RDV.
ce que je vais faire, je vais attendre la semaine prochaine si je peux et j'irai chez une autre, ça me fera un repère de comparaison mais une autre m'avait annoncé 45mn elle 30, ce qui est sur c'est que son bassin  va mieux mais j'ai l'impression que cela n' a pas été fait de façon approfondie.

----------


## del28

ah ben tu vois, l'an dernier à la première séance d'ostéo de liza, elle a passé bcp de temps à la manipuler et m'a dit de revenir tous les 6 mois
a la séance du début d'année, elle a fait moins en profondeur  (enfin moins qu'à la première séance. d'ailleurs elle me l'a dit) par contre elle lui a posé des aiguilles et m'a dit que ce serait bien que je revienne tous les mois maintenant (oui c'est moi qui ai adapté en ''on viendra tous les deux mois'' parce que j'ai aussi mimi que je voudrais faire manipuler et deux fois 60 balles par mois, c'est un peu trop outch pour moi)

----------


## Delphine & Co

oui je pense que l'on s'est fait avoir car moi aussi il me semble qu'une 1ère fois ça aurait du etre + long pour voir chaque point un peu + en profondeur. et vos avis ici me réconfortent ds mon ressenti.
je vais soit aller chez une autre dès que possible (comme tu dis ouch 2 fois 50 balles bon j'ai rien dépensé pendant le confinement alors on se rattrape  :: ) ou je vais appeler les vétos, mais j'aurai voulu gardé les aiguilles pour plus tard

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sauf que les aiguilles je connais le véto et là je sais qu'il est sérieux, c'est chiant pour se décider

----------


## superdogs

Je confirme aussi, les séances pour "nous", c'est plus que 15-20 mn ; il fait " tout le tour du loulou", + acupuncture si nécessaire.
Je suis toujours impressionnée quand je vois les résultats dans les jours qui suivent. Et comme pour la Liza de Del au début, on fait ça tous les 6 mois pour l'instant.

Et au fait, Del, c'est Gringo, pas Diego.. tu confonds avec le ti de Jade..mais merci pour les pensées

Je ne suis pas certaine encore, mais on dirait qu'il est plus alerte, il a l'air moins fatigué. Toujours en pleine forme à l'heure de la gamelle-maison, ça c'est bien !

----------


## del28

ah pardon oui, pourquoi je l'ai appelé gringo moi, n'importe quoi

ah merde, et je recommence en plus  :: 

donc je recommence : ah pardon oui, pourquoi je l'ai appelé diego moi, n'importe quoi
 ::

----------


## Jade01

> Je confirme aussi, les séances pour "nous", c'est plus que 15-20 mn ; il fait " tout le tour du loulou", + acupuncture si nécessaire.
> Je suis toujours impressionnée quand je vois les résultats dans les jours qui suivent. Et comme pour la Liza de Del au début, on fait ça tous les 6 mois pour l'instant.
> 
> Et au fait, Del, c'est Gringo, pas Diego.. tu confonds avec le ti de Jade..mais merci pour les pensées
> 
> Je ne suis pas certaine encore, mais on dirait qu'il est plus alerte, il a l'air moins fatigué. Toujours en pleine forme à l'heure de la gamelle-maison, ça c'est bien !


Vi Diego c'est mon ange  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et nous on y allait une fois par mois  :Smile:

----------


## Jello83

> oui je pense que l'on s'est fait avoir car moi aussi il me semble qu'une 1ère fois ça aurait du etre + long pour voir chaque point un peu + en profondeur. et vos avis ici me réconfortent ds mon ressenti.
> je vais soit aller chez une autre dès que possible (comme tu dis ouch 2 fois 50 balles bon j'ai rien dépensé pendant le confinement alors on se rattrape ) ou je vais appeler les vétos, mais j'aurai voulu gardé les aiguilles pour plus tard
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> sauf que les aiguilles je connais le véto et là je sais qu'il est sérieux, c'est chiant pour se décider


C'est clair c'est un budget et il y en a qui en profite en plus, c'est écoeurant mais heureusement ça lui a quand même fait du bien.
Moi, je lui passerais un petit appel tout de même juste pour voir sa réaction.

----------


## superdogs

> ah pardon oui, pourquoi je l'ai appelé gringo moi, n'importe quoi
> 
> ah merde, et je recommence en plus 
> 
> donc je recommence : ah pardon oui, pourquoi je l'ai appelé diego moi, n'importe quoi


"Jolie Despé, sacrée Despé, veux-tu me laisser tranquilleeeeuuu... !"  ::

----------


## del28

mais naon, j'en ai pu  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

c'est bizarre car si elle était portée sur l'argent elle m'aurait dit de revenir enfin je sais pas, non je vais pas l'appeler j'ai déjà du mal à trouver du tps pour en chercher un autre alors je vais pas le perdre à ça  :: 
comme ça m'a un peu déçue je pense essayer de prendre un rdv chez le véto et je verrais quel résultat cela donne

----------


## Jade01

Chez ma véto c est 60 euros la séance

----------


## Delphine & Co

j'ai pris rdv jeudi chez une véto c'est un peu loin mais c'est chez elle que j'étais allée, c'est aussi 60 puis quand j'irai chez mes vétos je leurs demanderai s'ils connaissent qq1 plus près, je dois y aller courant juin aussi
mais là j'ai payé 50 pour 15/20 mn du coup alors bon  ::

----------


## Gwenie

> j'ai pris rdv jeudi chez une véto c'est un peu loin mais c'est chez elle que j'étais allée, c'est aussi 60€ puis quand j'irai chez mes vétos je leurs demanderai s'ils connaissent qq1 plus près, je dois y aller courant juin aussi
> mais là j'ai payé 50€ pour 15/20 mn du coup alors bon


Je vois que tu es en Ardèche, tu es loin de l'Isère? J'en connais un bon, mais en Isère.

----------


## Delphine & Co

oui car c'est plutot ardèche du sud

----------


## Gwenie

En effet...

----------


## May-May

J'ai de nouveau RDV avec Hiduc demain soir chez le véto. Sa toux avait quasi disparu, et hier soir grosse quinte de toux qui a durée bien 2 minutes... Rien depuis. Mais on va pousser les examens. Il mange, il joue avec Scala, il a la patate, mais il tousse. 
Toujours pas d’essoufflement à l'effort, juste quand il est au repos.

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## Delphine & Co

ça peut etre un stress ou une irritation à un moment surtout si ça allait mieux et qu'il l' a fait qu'une fois.
penses à le filmer si ça revient, j'avais été obligé de filmer une chienne douloureuse car le véto ne trouvait rien mais au moins il a vu que je n'exagérait pas

----------


## borneo

Pour les chiens qui n'arrivent pas à se retenir la nuit, j'ai cousu une couche pour chien qui fonctionne vraiment bien. Le matin, il y a bien 500g de pipi dedans, ce qui ferait plusieurs grandes flaques. Je m'en sers quand je suis en appartement, à la maison, le chien a une trappe pour sortir.

----------


## Delphine & Co

moi j'ai pris le rythme de mes vieux (avant c'était les chiots) me lever une fois ds la nuit pour les sortir, même maintenant que j'ai plus de très vieux, je me lève j'ai pris le rythme, même sans réveil je me lève 
après il y a les fuites d'incontinence mais 500grs c'est un vrai pipi oui tu as des changes du coup et tu dois le laver ?

----------


## borneo

Je mets des changes complets de bébé. A la maison, il a une trappe pour sortir. Là, on est pour quelques jours en appartement, au 2e étage, et je dois le porter dans les escaliers. Autant dire que le sortir pendant la nuit est impossible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà le topic avec les photos.

couches chien

Pour moi, c'est une aide ponctuelle quand on est en appartement. Ça me conforte dans l'idée qu'en appartement, je n'aurais pas de chien. Porter un chien dans les escaliers (et c'est le 3e que je dois porter), ça vous ruine le dos. A long terme, c'est impossible. Surtout en ce moment, où on ne peut pas prendre d'AI.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> après il y a les fuites d'incontinence mais 500grs c'est un vrai pipi oui tu as des changes du coup et tu dois le laver ?


Le chien fait pipi debout, et la couche est dessous. Avec le voile, il n'est absolument pas mouillé, le pipi va droit dans la couche, et y reste. Le chien ne sent pas du tout l'urine. Non, je ne le lave pas, ce n'est pas nécessaire.

----------


## Delphine & Co

ok mais je comprends pas comment le voile mouillé ne salit pas le chien, ça doit quand meme etre humide ?
tiens je la mets là 



> Voilà, il a de nouveau droit au fauteuil...
> 
> Pièce jointe 434843


mais c'est clair que ça doit bien dépanner et pas le gêner  :: à ce niveau les femelles sont  moins bien loties il faut une culotte

----------


## borneo

Le voile, c'est fait pour que les bébés ne soient pas mouillés. Donc le chien ne l'est pas non plus. Tu passes la main sur la couche, c'est sec.

La couche n'est pas collée au ventre du chien quand il est debout. Ce n'est pas comme s'il était incontinent et faisait pipi couché.

----------


## Delphine & Co

ok les bébés c'est pas du tout mon rayon alors en couche j'y connais vraiment rien  ::

----------


## borneo

Mais à l'occasion, je lui mettrai un coup de jet sous le ventre.  ::

----------


## May-May

Je remercie Hiduc de me faire des frayeurs alors que tout va bien et de me faire rencontrer le nouveau véto arrivé il y a 15 jours et beau comme un Dieu  :: 

Donc Inspecteur la Peluche pète le feu et moi, je me suis rincée l'oeil  :: 

Plus sérieusement, la trachée est encore légèrement inflammée donc il a eu une piqûre d'AI dans le gras des fesses, on a renouvelé son traitement pour le cœur et j'ai eu pleins de compliments sur le fait qu'il était très calme et super gentil  ::

----------


## lili2000

Super nouvelle !!!

Aujourd'hui j'ai emmené cinq des six chiens pour les vaccins. 
La véto a encore fait la grimace en entendant le coeur d'Aito  ::  mais je le sais bien ça ira pas en s'arrangeant malheureusement. Mais il est encore vif au moins dans sa tête,par contre il fatigue vite et ne fait plus de balade depuis longtemps ... 
Et Duchesse douze ans va avoir besoin d'un détartrage, elle aussi est cardiaque mais plutôt stabilisé ...
Les trois plus "jeunes"allaient bien  :: 
On ne fait plus de vaccin à Daisy, la doyenne, vue son très très grand âge, on va éviter de l'amener chez le véto si pas nécessaire ... Pour son âge, elle va toujours plutôt bien

----------


## Delphine & Co

ça y est Dundee a eu sa séance qui n' a rien à voir avec la 1ère, elle a pris un certain temps pour tout et a manipulé tous ses membres.
je pense que la 1ère manquait peut etre d'expérience , bref, je suis contente pour lui même s'il a pas trop apprécié les manipulations lui chien du grand air qui n'aime pas la contrainte

----------


## superdogs

Bien, après quelques semaines de traitement pour son coeur, Gringo a l'air beaucoup mieux ; je confirme, il est beaucoup plus alerte, et se prend même parfois pour un jeune homme. :: 
Bien sûr, il ne court plus comme à 4 ans, mais pousse son trottinement plus longtemps, et puis surtout, il n'a plus l'air abattu comme c'était parfois le cas. 
Plus de toux du tout, m^me si c'était rare ; ça me rassure bien ça  :: 

Je continue à fractionner les ballades, surtout que maintenant Alma se tient comme une grande ! elle va faire son petit tour, pendant que nous, on pose sous un arbre.. et revient gentiment

Reste à voir comment ça va se passer avec la chaleur qui est annoncée cette semaine....

----------


## lili2000

Super nouvelle  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'ai tenté une "grande" ballade ce matin avec Alma et Gringo, parce que ça faisait trèèès longtemps qu'on n'avait pas fait ce parcours ; me suis dit qu'au pire, je ferai une pause ou deux si Gringo peinait. On est partis à 7h30, faisait encore bien frais...

Devinez quoi, on est rentré à 9h, sans pause... et le loustic qui peinait il y a un mois est passé à plusieurs reprises *devant* moi !!
C'était le jour où il fallait... je n'essayerai même pas la semaine prochaine.
J'appréhende un peu pour mon loulou...

----------


## Flo13

Il a repris vie  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs a vu un cardiologue le 8 juin dernier, elle a une petite fuite des valves mitrales ( bilatérale), niveau B1 donc le premier stade, c'est pourquoi mon véto n'entendait rien au stéthoscope. 

On a décidé tous ensemble ( véto, cardio et nous) de la mettre sous Bénéfortin 5mg ( inhibiteur de l'enzyme de conversion), même si le consensus dit de ne pas traiter au stade B1. Il existe des études qui prouvent que ça retarde l'évolution vers le stade suivant et surtout, les vétos ont utilisé le mot magique " confort". 
A priori, le traitement va lui apporter du confort et à 12 ans, c'est bien tout ce que je veux pour mes petits vieux adorés. 

Sinon, Coyot boy va bien aussi. Ils ont revus le véto hier et il les a trouvés vraiment très bien pour leur âge, encore bien musclés et en forme. 
On fait toujours 2 balades par jour (matin et soir) et on adapte la durée et la difficulté en fonction de leur forme et du climat, et aussi de ce qu'ils ont fait la journée ( parfois ils restent au jardin presque toute la journée avec nous quand on s'occupe du potager et de l'entretien).

Voilà pour les nouvelles  :Smile:

----------


## del28

il a quel age Coyot Boy ?

----------


## Delphine & Co

> J'appréhende un peu pour mon loulou...


Faut vraiment préservé sans tout arrêté (comme activité je veux dire) mais ne quand même pas trop forcé car il semble aller mieux.
et pas hésiter à les forcer à rester à l'intérieur si dehors il fait trop chaud car des fois ils sont capable de se coucher en plein soleil ces couillons  ::

----------


## Jello83

Heureusement que tôt le matin il fait bien frais car effectivement de mon côté, à 12 ans, il faut jongler entre sa dose d'activité habituelle car je pense que c'est ce qui le garde en grande forme et la chaleur très présente toute la journée et même encore le soir. D'où une très bonne balade tôt le matin et ensuite on réduit dans la journée juste pour les besoins ;-)

----------


## superdogs

Ce matin, on est parti 20 mn plus tôt avec les loulous, à 6h40, pour faire une bonne ballade jusqu'à 7h30.. à la fraîche, c'est ok pour Gringo, et en plus, on a fait une grande pause, parce que j'ai cueilli des prunes. J'étais en retard de 10 mn au taf, mais osef ..

Ce sera jardin et intérieur pour tout le monde jusqu'à ce soir, après ça.

----------


## POLKA67

Ici promenade de 45 mn à 07h30 et petite promenade hygiénique de 15 mn à 12 H... Je vais laisser Casi au frais et aller me baigner seule, cela m'ennuie car je l'ai presque toujours emmené avec moi mais je vois que ce n'est pas top pour lui même si c'est juste pour 2 heures...

----------


## lealouboy

> il a quel age Coyot Boy ?



Il aura 13 ans le 16 septembre mon petit bonhomme  ::

----------


## domi

Il y a des tapis rafraichissants à lidl 50x90 à 9,90 E j'en ai pris deux et mon papy de 14 ans et demi apprécie ; je l'ai inséré sous la housse de son panier ; je ne sais pas pourquoi l'image est à l'envers  ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## superdogs

J'ai vu la pub aussi... je vais aller voir ce w-end, j'espère qu'il y en aura encore

----------


## del28

sinon y en a régulièrement chez gifi (le double en prix, sauf si on a la carte ... que j'ai prise du coup pour la grosse canicioule de l'an dernier)

bon ici, je désespère un peu. j'essaye d'apprendre à Mimi à utiliser une petite malle que j'ai posé près du canapé, pour y monter. il a 15 ans et autant pour monter il s'en sort, que pour descendre je le vois très hésitant depuis qqes semaines.
bon, l'apprentissage et mimi ça fait 2 hein, je suis sur le projet depuis 8 jours, ben c'est pas gagné ...  :: 
il se ferait presque plus mal à sauter en évitant le coffre qu'en montant dessus ce nouille
samedi je le violente violemment (2ème degré oulalaaaa). je lui met le harnais et je le guide

(liza va bien. un peu branlante mais grâce aux bouts de moquette, elle se relève seule. plus aucune plaque bizarre nulle part. faut juste que je n'oublie pas de lui allumer la veilleuse de la cuisine la nuit parce que je l'ai récupéré deux fois dehors en pleine panique. elle était juste devant la porte de la cuisine mais elle ne la trouvait plus dans le noir)

----------


## Delphine & Co

oui la descente leur semble tjs (et elle l'est) plus périlleuse. c'est dur de faire changer des habitudes surtout qu'eux aussi savent être tétus  ::

----------


## del28

Mimi est un peu particulier on va dire. c'est un très inquiet de tout  ::  (et aussi un peu cabochard c'est vrai. les griffons ne sont pas connus pour être des modèles d'obéissance façon malinois   ::  )

----------


## POLKA67

> J'ai vu la pub aussi... je vais aller voir ce w-end, j'espère qu'il y en aura encore


Suis allée ce matin chez Lidl, plus de tapis bien sûr, mon chien n'en veut pas mais peut-être que mon chat en voudra lorsqu'il fera très chaud...

----------


## Jello83

> Mimi est un peu particulier on va dire. c'est un très inquiet de tout  (et aussi un peu cabochard c'est vrai. les griffons ne sont pas connus pour être des modèles d'obéissance façon malinois   )


Je ne suis pas convaincue, je pense que Mimi est têtu comme la plupart de nos boules de poils  ::  car il y a des races qui obéissent plus ou moins bien mais selon moi c'est plus une question de gestion du maître, j'en ai fait les frais. J'ai un croisé griffon qui obéit mais qui a été éventré par un malinois que le maître a été incapable de gérer alors que soi disant il l'avait dressé !

----------


## borneo

Hello,

vos chiens mangent moins depuis qu'il fait très chaud ?

----------


## del28

> Je ne suis pas convaincue, je pense que Mimi est têtu comme la plupart de nos boules de poils  car il y a des races qui obéissent plus ou moins bien mais selon moi c'est plus une question de gestion du maître, j'en ai fait les frais. J'ai un croisé griffon qui obéit mais qui a été éventré par un malinois que le maître a été incapable de gérer alors que soi disant il l'avait dressé !


je ne parle pas forcément de leur vie sociale entre eux  ::  
j'espère que ton griffon s'est bien remis le pauvre.

liza a à peu mangé cette semaine. Mimi un peu mieux m'enfin pas autant d'appétit que d'habitude

----------


## superdogs

> Suis allée ce matin chez Lidl, plus de tapis bien sûr, mon chien n'en veut pas mais peut-être que mon chat en voudra lorsqu'il fera très chaud...



Non plus ici.... mais il y en aura d'autres, certainement ; ça devient une valeur sûre ce truc là !..

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello,
> 
> vos chiens mangent moins depuis qu'il fait très chaud ?



Ah chez moi, tout le monde baffre ! Heureusement que je rationne, sinon, ce serait 3 services jour pour les loulous.. et Epice n'a aucune honte à réclamer, si j'ai oublié de remplir ses gamelles, à 3h du matin, retour de ses virées nocturnes ...

----------


## borneo

Une autre question : est-ce que certains de vos chiens sont morts de vieillesse ?

Je n'en peux plus des cancers.... j'ai l'impression que tous mes animaux, passé 13 ou 14 ans finissent par mourir de cancers.

Un chien qui meurt calmement dans son sommeil, c'est possible ?

----------


## Zoe

J'ai eu une morte a 18 ans 1/2 et une de 17 ans sans cancer mais pas morte seule  ::

----------


## del28

aucun n'est mort seul sans aide chez moi
liza a 17 ans et 3 mois, je ne pense pas qu'elle me fera ce cadeau, mais à part être très vieille et un peu branlante de partout (avc il y a 3 ans, l'arrière train a morflé) elle est en forme

----------


## lili2000

Notre première chienne est morte la nuit sur son canapé a quinze ans, elle avait un problème de foie mais allait plutôt bien, mangeait, allait encore seule sur le canapé ... 
Malheureusement, pour tous les autres chiens et chats, il a fallu passer par le véto mais pas toujours de cancer ...

----------


## Jello83

> je ne parle pas forcément de leur vie sociale entre eux  
> j'espère que ton griffon s'est bien remis le pauvre.
> 
> liza a à peu mangé cette semaine. Mimi un peu mieux m'enfin pas autant d'appétit que d'habitude


C'est un miraculé comme a dit le vétérinaire, il s'est remis complètement physiquement, par contre mentalement c'est un traumatisme à vie donc ça n'est pas toujours simple à gérer mais ça va.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une autre question : est-ce que certains de vos chiens sont morts de vieillesse ?
> 
> Je n'en peux plus des cancers.... j'ai l'impression que tous mes animaux, passé 13 ou 14 ans finissent par mourir de cancers.
> 
> Un chien qui meurt calmement dans son sommeil, c'est possible ?


Ca doit exister comme chez les humains mais malheureusement, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé.

----------


## borneo

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Ca doit exister comme chez les humains mais malheureusement, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé.


Je pose la question, car mon vieux chien vit de plus en plus au ralenti. Il n'a pas de pathologie, mais je le sens sur la pente descendante.

----------


## Delphine & Co

sur la fin ma Taika presque 17 ans (elle les aurait eus le mois suivant), j'ai senti que c'était le moment, elle était épuisée pas malade mais je ne me voyais pas la garder pour la garder ou pour atteindre son anniversaire. je l'ai faite euthanasier, je pense sincèrement que c'était une délivrance pour elle sinon je l'aurai pas fait car moralement je les ai cumulés à cette période là et elle était importante à mes côtés le mois suivant ça a été son copain de 15ans qui lui avait un cancer à la patte inopérable et douloureux mais il était la joie de vivre, ça m' a vraiment détruite de devoir l'euthanasier. 
on a cette chance pour eux de pouvoir le faire pour nous c'est tjs la pire décision à prendre.

----------


## lealouboy

Nos vies de vétérans  ::

----------


## lili2000

:: 
Trop beaux  ::

----------


## Delphine & Co

oui ils ont typiquement le regard coquin qui brille des séniors  ::  touchants mais que l'on voit vieillir
sur la dernière on dirait un couple de commères qui surveillent  ::

----------


## del28

parfois je me dis, mais c'est pas possible, elle fait exprès de faire n'importe quoi quand je bricole  :: 
hier ça a été festival .

 j'ai remplacé mon four. pas la mince affaire. pour pouvoir sortir le vieux four de son encastrement toute seule, j'ai du surélever une table d'appoint avec des parpaings (pour glisser le four sur elle en fait)
ensuite, je pose les parpaings bien dans un coin bien contre un mur. donc en principe impossible que ça empêche liza de passer ou même qu'elle s'en approche. elle a trouvé le moyen de se coincer une patte dedans. j'ai eu franchement peur parce qu'évidemment elle est tombée, elle aurait pu se casser la papatte cette gourdassounne

 ensuite elle s'est fait une dizaine de minutes de folie dehors. et évidemment elle s'est bcp cassé la figure. ce qui me fait peur dans ce genre de moment tout gai c'est qu'elle se cogne la tête par terre en tombant. fort. je vais finir par lui mettre un bonnet rembourré. j'ai du la poser dans le salon et me facher pour qu'elle se calme. 

10 minutes plus tard, j'entend des bruits d'eau dans le salon. liza est tombée les fesses dans la gamelle. elle n'arrivait pas à en sortir (la gamelle est très grosse). elle m'a inondé le salon, elle était trempée et quand je l'ai sorti de la dedans une main devant une main derrière, je sens un truc chaud dans ma main. caca  :: 
c'est la 2ème fois qu'elle tombe dans la gamelle. alors que comme pour le parpaing elle est vraiment posée dans un coin ou à part boire, il faut vraiment de l'imagination pour finir le cul dans la flotte

y a des moments, elle est clairement pas toute seule dans sa tête ma poupée jolie  ::

----------


## superdogs

C'est beau tout cet amour que tu lui portes...  ::  à ta "gourdassoune" ; elle est comme certains p'tits vieux humains aussi : un jour, j'ai trouvé ma mère en train de se coiffer face aux chiottes, comme devant un miroir, avé le sourire et tout et tout.. tu t'marres et tu chiales en même temps  ::

----------


## del28

on est tous pareil ici (enfin j'espère  :: ) à dorloter nos ptits vieux. 
oui c'est tout à fait ça pour l'histoire de ta maman devant le miroir
la première fois qu'elle s'est retrouvée coincée dans la gamelle de flotte, j'étais pétée de rire et en même temps toute retournée de sa mésaventure. elle est tellement fragile maintenant

----------


## del28

pas un jour ou il n'y ait pas un drame avec liza. 
hier le séchoir est tombé du fait du vent et j'ai retrouvé liza emberlificotée dedans en rentrant du boulot. je ne pense pas qu'elle soit restée coincée longtemps, je pense que ça a été trop longtemps qd même. je l'ai entendu appeler au secours, j'ai tout laché.
et tout à l'heure, elle s'est coincé la patte dans les rainures de la porte, au sol. j'ai eu un mal fou à la décoincer. elle a eu bcp pleuré, ça lui faisait mal. moi aussi j'ai pleuré.
après ce genre d'aventure elle est tellement déprimée, c'est un crève coeur. je ne sais pas si on va pouvoir continuer longtemps comme ça. elle n'a plus d'équilibre et tombe beaucoup aussi. je suis en vacances trois semaines, mais après ? je me dis que peut être le mieux serait qu'on se quitte avant que je reprenne le travail. je ne sais pas. j'ai pas le moral du tout

----------


## Phnix

::  del
Regarde comment se passent ces semaines de vacances, et si tu sens que ce n'est pas possible de continuer comme ça, profitez ensemble d'un dernier moment si il y a un truc qu'elle adore encore (bouffe, activité, ...). C'est normal de vouloir dire stop à un moment, de ne plus supporter du pire après le pire. On a la chance de pouvoir dire stop à ce qui devient insupportable avec nos poilus.

----------


## superdogs

:: 

C'est difficile tout ça.. est ce que tu peux envisager de l'installer, quand tu reprendras le boulot, à un endroit tranquille, sécure où elle ne risque rien ? lui aménager un lieu plus petit où elle se sente bien malgré tout?

----------


## del28

on est arrivé à un point ou je ne sais pas si faire ça serait dans son intérêt en fait. ou dans le mien juste pour la garder un peu plus (un peu trop) longtemps encore auprès de moi

----------


## monloulou

Del  ::  en ta présence Liza sera rassurée moins déprimée. Profite pour lui apprendre à se mouvoir dans un espace sécurisé, tu verras comment elle se comportera pendant les premiers jours de tes congés, courage

----------


## phacélie

Oh del, c'est si dur ces moments-là... 
La grande vieillesse, c'est un peu comme comme la toute petite-enfance, c'est si fragile, ça demande tant de soins et de précautions, mais
tant qu'elle a des moments de plaisir à vivre, la garder auprès de toi n'est pas égoïste.
 ::

----------


## dogeorge

tu sais DEL, ma boxer a 16 ans, ce qui est canonique et exceptionnel pour sa race
elle est sourde comme un pot
s'oublie souvent dans sa corbeille et perd l’équilibre et un peu la tête par moment
elle a du mal a monter les 2 petites marches qui mènent du jaspure au couloir et donc a ma chambre, elle aboie pour demander de l'aide, quelle que soit l'heure, donc souvent en pleine nuit, et j'ignore pourquoi elle a changée de pièce!!
je me lève aussi 2/3 fois par nuit pur ma sortir pipi afin d’éviter qu’elle soit tellement dépitée de s’être oubliée, elle si propre!
elle souffre énormément d'arthrose et souvent je me demande si je ne suis pas égoïste de la garder avec toute cette douleur, mais elle mange de bon appétit, et surtout a encore des moments de délire boxerien, comme de sauter sur le chat pur jouer, ou de courir pour rentrer de sa petite promenade
puis elle se jette dans les bras pour un câlin, du coup je me dis que non, elle mérite de vivre encore et d'avoir mon attention et mon amour
bon étant retraitée elle ne reste vraiment seule (avec les 2 autres) qu'environ 1h 30 par semaine pour les courses, plus les RV médecin, j'ai renoncée a toute vie sociale vu que si je disparais de sa vue elle panique au point de se rendre malade, alors c'est elle en priorité
et je sais que le moment venu, elle saura e le faire comprendre, ta LIZA aussi le saura ne culpabilise pas

----------


## nat34

Pour info le niromathé a soulagé ++++++ ma mamie dès la première séance

----------


## dogeorge

hélas pas ça dans mon trou perdu, et l'osteo n'a pu faire grand chose

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour,
J'espère que vos loulous vont bien malgré la chaleur.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait testé ce tapis rafraichissant ?
https://www.bitiba.be/shop/chiens/co...matelas/608827

----------


## lili2000

A action, il y a quasi le même 60*80 cm à moins de huit euros 

Pas utilisé pour les chiens encore ...

----------


## Jello83

Je n'ai pas de magasin Action vers chez moi.
Je crois que je vais tenter, l'autre n'est pas trop cher non plus, j'ai juste peur que mon poilu l'abîme facilement, il aime bien gratter habituellement ses coussins  ::

----------


## dogeorge

tu peux mettre une serviette ou un drap dessus, ça ne gênera pas l'effet rafraîchissant

----------


## del28

liza n'est plus. ma tristesse est infinie

----------


## phacélie

::   ::

----------


## dogeorge

Oh Del je t'envoie toutes mes pensee
RIP douce Liza tu es au pays de l'arc en ciel ou la. Vieillesse n'existe pas
Passe dans son sommeil faire un câlin à ta maîtresse si triste

Del je me permets et de t'envoyer un gros bisous
Courage à toi

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## superdogs

:: , des  :: et des pensées pour te soutenir. Elle a été si choyée et aimée, qu'elle ne peut que te regarder d'où elle est, avec beaucoup beaucoup d'amour

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de courage DEL pour supporter l'absence de ta miss qui a eu une belle et très longue vie avec toi....

----------


## Phnix

Tout plein de courage pour affronter l'absence
Bon voyage Lizouille
Des papouilles à Mimi et des gros bisous à toi

----------


## Flo13

Comme je suis triste pour elle et pour toi Del. Vous êtes allées jusqu'au bout ensemble, c'est beau. Désormais Liza est libérée de ce corps qui l'entravait.
J'aimerais bien voir une photo d'elle si tu veux bien et si tu te le sens.

----------


## monloulou

::  Je suis sincèrement désolée Del, Liza n'est plus là physiquement mais elle gambade désormais sans trébucher ou se coincer là où elle est. Elle veille sur toi à son tour, plein de courage je t'embrasse  :: 
Repose en paix petite Lizou  ::

----------


## titinette064

::  courage del, toutes mes pensées  ::

----------


## del28

elle avait bcp maigri et était très affaiblie depuis qqes jours.
elle  n'arrivait plus du tout à se lever seule. ou si rarement. mangeait souvent mais à peine.
hier a été une journée terrible.

on a fait une longue balade en poussette dans la forêt de bois d'arcy avant d'y aller. 
je me sens vide, tout semble figé et silencieux. 17 ans ensemble, c'est toute une vie 

mimi a pleuré pas mal qd je suis rentrée, il s'est interrogé, est allé voir dehors. on a fait un gros câlin, il était perturbé ces derniers jours. il a senti je pense qu'on arrivait au bout lui aussi
demain je vais réorganiser les dodos et je verrai si mimi a envie de venir dormir avec moi à l'étage.

----------


## Jello83

Quelle tristesse pour Liza Del. Je suis de tout coeur avec toi et te souhaite plein de courage.
Pauvre Mimi qui a dû effectivement sentir ce qu'il se passait sans vraiment comprendre son absence.
Toutes mes pensées pour vous deux.

----------


## del28

les jours heureux

----------


## del28

j'ai parlé à mimi avant. je ne sais pas si les chiens comprennent qd on leur explique

ce matin on s'est levé aux aurores pour faire la balade. 
c'est la première fois qu'il sort sans liza, fallait vraiment que ça se passe dans la sérénité pour toutes les autres balades à venir. il n'a pas cherché à revenir en arrière ni à s'ancrer au sol pour ne pas avancer
j'appréhendais de le lâcher tout seul pour la première fois et j'ai du prendre sur moi mais ça s'est bien passé.  

c'est fou la maison est toute ralentie. liza était tout le temps en mouvement. même sur la fin, elle sortait elle rentrait, elle reniflait un truc, elle changeait de dodo, elle était très active
Mimi c'est un gros pépère tranquille par contre. son activité en journée c'est changer de dodo au gré de ses envies 
en terme de vivacité, c'est pas la même. ça fait bizarre  ::

----------


## May-May

Pleins de pensées Del  ::

----------


## inari

Beaucoup de pensées pour Liza et toi Del ...  :: Elle avait l'air trop rigolote ta puce

----------


## monloulou

Del d'après ce que tu nous racontes Mimi semble indépendant (croisé chat ? :Embarrassment: ) tant mieux si tout s'est bien passé en balade. La maison doit te sembler calme et pour Mimi pouvoir dormir plus longtemps  :Smile: 
Courage Del  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Je suis sincèrement désolée Del, je pense à toi et Liza  ::

----------


## Jello83

Malgré les tristes circonstances, ça fait plaisir que Mimi ait bien réagi.
Plein de courage, de tout coeur avec toi.

----------


## del28

oui, c'était une grosse inquiétude. 

il est rigolo parce que j'ai passé la journée dans le jardin et de tps en tps il sortait la tête ''ah ok t'es là, bon ben je r'tourne au frais moi'' 
jamais il ne sortait avant à part pour un pipi
en plus maintenant qu'il est tout seul, il va être encore plus choyé ce ptit coquin.

----------


## Jello83

Il porte bien son nom, il est trop mimi, Mimi  :: 
Nos poilus sont très forts pour comprendre nos émotions l'air de rien, c'est sa façon de se réconforter mais aussi de te réconforter.

----------


## Naloune

::  Toutes mes pensées t'accompagnent Del, 17 ans, c'est beau et triste en même temps  ::

----------


## Mam Bo

Je suis désolée Del  ::  elle était si mignonne ta petite griffonne de Liza  ::

----------


## del28

merci pour vos ptits mots. 
elle revient dans 15 jours. moi qui n'ai jamais pensé jusque là à récupérer des cendres d'un de mes titis, pour elle oui. j'ai besoin (fontaine .... etc ..)

bon zou, au ptit vieux suivant  :: 
Mimi a pris sa douche semestrielle aujourd'hui. il était pas content, il a une façon de faire la gueule ce chien, on peut pas le louper  :: 

après il a fait le foufou à s'essuyer partout. j'ai laissé faire, il est propre. ça sèchera. et puis ça m'a fait plaisir qu'il fasse l'andouille. c'est pas si souvent .
10 minutes d'activité et il est reparti pour un dodo à coté de moi dans les coussins  :: 

il faut absolument que je l'emmène chez un toiletteur pour lui faire couper les ongles. ils ont tjrs été très longs mais là, ça bat tous les records. moi le faire c'est même pas la peine. avec un étranger il n'osera pas piquer sa crise ''nonnnn jveux passss''  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ah, ici aussi, bientôt la douche, annuelle seulement ce chien a un poil auto-nettoyant, je ne sais pas comment il fait, l'eau n'est même presque pas colorée, c'est juste pour "rafraîchir" la p'tite odeur de vieux tapis qu'il a pris en prenant de l'âge  ::

----------


## del28

::

----------


## Jello83

C'est drôle c'est la période des douches pour nos petits vieux. Le mien a RDV mercredi chez la toiletteuse pour le bain, une nouvelle tonte vu la chaleur et la repousse, la coupe des ongles. La totale  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'attends la prochaine vague de chaleur pour le bain annuel ici. Gringo va faire son air de malheureux... j'adore son poil quand il est tout propre, tout soyeux. Sinon, lui aussi, il est auto-nettoyant, c'est sympa, tout le reste de l'année

Pour Alma, ce sera une 1ere, vu qu'elle était toute propre quand je l'ai adoptée l'année dernière... je me demande si je ne vais pas commencer par elle d'ailleurs, parce que si elle me voit faire avec Gringo, y'a fort à parier qu'elle va  ::   ::

----------


## POLKA67

Mon chien n'est pas auto nettoyant et avec la poussière des chemins depuis des mois... je le lave tous les mois 1/2 environ, un peu moins en hiver et avant chaque visite véto (généralement pour echographie) ou ostéo... Il faut que je m'y mette et le toilette, ne veut pas être brossé...

----------


## jeanne_917

Javais pas vu Del.... je suis très triste pour toi, jespère que ça va. Je tembrasse.

Ici pravda est content quon soit vraiment de retour (il a balisé mardi parce que greg est allé au bureau et que donc il a préparé un sac... faire un sac lautre pays du voyage selon pravda) mis comme il se trouve que jétais en télétravail ça allait.
On a beau sortir régulièrement tout seul, à deux, avec un sac sans sac (a main ou mallette, on ne sort pas avec un sac de voyage) jai peur du vrai retour au boulot de greg.
Là quand on sort il y a quelque chose qui me dit quil sait que cest « comme le
We» mais jai peur du moment où il comprendra quon revient à un rythme dabsence de minimum 6h par jours toutes la semaine.
Sinon le neuro trouve quil va bien, il trouve chouette que ça dégradation soit lente (moi je la trouve hyper rapide sa dégradation) et on a croisé un dermatologue qui nous a filé de la crème hydratante pour la truffe (elle était un peu épaisse).... maintenant il a retrouvé un museau de mannequin

----------


## soosoon

Del  :: 
Ta Liza me fait beaucoup penser à ma minette Soosoon, niveau inquiétude rapport à la fin de vie, questionnement sur le "départ" etc.
Du coup je me permets de te poser cette question ( ne me réponds pas si c'est trop dur ) : est elle partie sereinement ? 
Et éprouves tu aussi une part de soulagement de ne plus te poser des questions sur est ce qu'elle souffre, mange-t-elle assez etc ?

----------


## del28

elle est partie apaisée.
ça a été très rapide. 
le manque d'elle est trop intense pour que je ressente quoi que ce soit d'autre je crois.

----------


## Belgo78

Je viens de voir pour Liza  :: 

Ah ça oui zetiez très liées toutes les deux, elles vont me manquer toutes ses petites histoires.

Je sais pas quoi dire tellement c'était fort entre vous, Rip tite Liza  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'aurai aussi pu le mettre dans j'suis contente.. mais j'ai trouvé en pharmacie le médicament pour le coeur de Gringo à un prix super intéressant ( +10 € que le véto, mais pour 3 mois au lieu de 1...).

C'est une pharmacie qui travaille direct avec un labo véto.

Je crois que quelqu'un ici avait indiqué le tuyau... merci, merci, merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

J'en ai parlé ici effectivement mais je sais pas si Gringo prend la même molécule que Diana
Dans le doute je le prends pour moi 😄

----------


## superdogs

Ouui Poupoune c'est bien toi ; j'ai retrouvé ton message...
Pour le coup, c'est pas un générique, mais la pharmacie bosse en direct avec le labo véto... (j'me répète..là) 





> pas mieux que les autres: coup de massue à l'annonce, echo cardiaque tous les semestres, qualité de vie préservée malgré tout (Diana chez qui ça évolue malheureusement très vite peut encore faire quelques balades de 2 à 3h si elle peut bien se reposer entre - elle prend 15 ans cette année)
> *si médicament prescrit*: aller dans une grosse pharmacie humaine pour voir si le générique existe, et si on peut commander en gros formats. chez la vet: 80e les 15j de ttt; avec le super pharmacien du gros centre commercial: 105e les 6 semaines
> cf. le topic dédié mais le ruffwear swampcooler aide bien mes 2 mamies dès le mois de mai à ne pas trop souffrir de la chaleur

----------


## May-May

J'ai RDV demain chez le véto. Hiduc recommence à avoir une forte toux, qui me donne vraiment l'impression d'une "vraie" toux cardiaque...
Je vais voir avec eux pour qu'ils me dirigent vers un spécialiste pour pousser les examens.
Globalement ça va, il mange bien, il joue avec Scala. Mais après sa grosse toux d'hier soir j'ai bien vu qu'il était fatigué.
Et je vois bien qu'il souffre de la chaleur. On le met bien au frais donc on arrive à la rafraîchir malgré tout mais les sorties se raréfient vu les températures qu'il fait actuellement.

----------


## monloulou

Je ne sais plus si Hiduc suit un traitement pour sa toux pardon, si suspision de pb de coeur une echocardio ? et côté digestion (reflux gastrique) ?

----------


## May-May

Oui on avait mis en place un traitement "léger" y a quelques temps, au départ c'était pulmonaire, toux de chenil mal soignée en Roumanie... Donc on soignait ça ponctuellement.
Mais j'ai consulté récemment et le véto trouve que la toux à changé et que ça sonne comme une toux cardiaque.
A l'auscultation rien d'anormal ni d'inquiétant. 
On l'a mis sous traitement pour "anticiper".
Mais là depuis quelques jours c'est revenu donc RDV demain.
La clinique (petite structure de campagne) n'est pas équipée pour ce genre d'examens. C'est pour ça que je vais leur demander de m'orienter vers un spécialiste.
Rien côté digestion.
Objectivement il est en forme quand même, vu comme il sprinte dans les champs avec Scala et les parties de jeu endiablées qu'ils partagent (Scala n'a pas encore 2 ans, et elle est ultra speed   ::  )
Mais je préfère prendre ça le plus tôt possible.

----------


## monloulou

Mon véto fait venir régulierement un véto spé echographie/endoscopie ce qui arrange bien les patients/clients. C'est bien de prévoir afin qu'il puisse courir après speedy Scala (trop jeune pour se calmer  :: )

----------


## Jello83

Oui tu as raison, il vaut mieux s'en occuper au plus tôt, c'est toujours plus facile ensuite pour soigner et éviter que ça n'évolue. Et c'est très rassurant son attitude de s'éclater, ça ne le gêne pas trop.
Pour la chaleur, c'est normal tous nos loulous en souffrent. Le mien va déjà mieux depuis qu'il est repassé à la tonte  ::

----------


## lili2000

On a du faire euthanasier Daisy notre doyenne  :: 
Elle a vomi quatre fois hier matin, elle a été légèrement mieux après les injections (elle a remange) mais ça s'est  dégradé le soir et ce matin, elle ne se levait plus, arrivé au véto, elle a confirmé qu'on ne pouvait plus rien  :: 
Quelque part, je suis contente que cela n'ai pas duré. Avant hier, elle mangeait bien, menait son petit train-train d'un chien de très grand âge (17-19 ans?)
On l'avait adopté il y a 9,5 ans, elle avait alors entre 7 et 10 ans ...

----------


## del28

:: 
c'est la série des tristes nouvelles en ce moment
 ::

----------


## monloulou

Oh Lili sincèrement désolée, elle est partie rapidement après toutes ces années de bonheur auprès de toi. Beaucoup de courage  :: 
Repose en paix Daisy  ::

----------


## lili2000

Oui  :: 
Merci Monloulou

----------


## Jello83

Encore une triste nouvelle. Ca a été rapide, au moins même si ça ne console pas, elle a peu souffert. Bon courage Lili dans cette épreuve.

----------


## superdogs

Rhoo la tite Daisy....  :: 

Je pense bien à toi Lili, et j'ai le souvenir des promenades qu'on a faites ensemble avec toute "nos troupes". Heureusement, elle a pu éviter le surplus de souffrance.
 ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci Superdogs  :: 
Par contre tu n'as jamais dû voir Daisy lors de nos balades, elle était toujours chez ma mère.
Une petite photo d'elle à côté d'Aito, c'était il y a un mois environ, je n'ai pas d'autre photo sur mon téléphone ...

----------


## May-May

Pleins de pensées pour ta Daisy  :: 

Bon, Hiduc a un nouvel oedème pulmonaire.
A l'auscultation, le véto (de nouveau Dr Bogoss, on joint l'utile à l'agréable   :: ) n'entend pas de souffle. Donc soit il n'y en a pas, soit il est encore très léger.
Par contre il entend un "coeur lointain", donc les poumons sont remplis d'eau...
J'ai eu rendez-vous chez un spécialiste pour lundi (CE lundi, le véto part en congés juste après), on sera vite fixé.

La trachéite n'est que très légère, il tousse au repos exclusivement et les poumons sont plein d'eau : c'est clairement cardiaque...

----------


## lili2000

Merci May-May  :: 
J'espère que tu vas arriver à bien soigner Hiduc  ::

----------


## Chouck

Ne traînant pas trop sur ce topic, je viens d'apprendre pour Liza. 
Del, je suis désolée pour vous 2. Plein de courage.

----------


## superdogs

> Merci Superdogs 
> Par contre tu n'as jamais dû voir Daisy lors de nos balades, elle était toujours chez ma mère.
> Une petite photo d'elle à côté d'Aito, c'était il y a un mois environ, je n'ai pas d'autre photo sur mon téléphone ...



Tu m'avais montré des photos... C'était la bonne époque avec Kali ta roumaine, Aito :: , et tes deux filles aux longs poils.. Gringo était encore un jeune homme fringuant.. et Strella suivait encore très bien..  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Lili2000, 17-19 ans c'est juste magique, une longue vie à tes côtés même si adoptée entre 7 et 10 ans...
Je suppose que Daisy est la "poilue" sur la photo, trop belle, ne fait pas son âge...
Plein de courage pour traverser ce triste moment....

----------


## lili2000

> Tu m'avais montré des photos... C'était la bonne époque avec Kali ta roumaine, Aito, et tes deux filles aux longs poils.. Gringo était encore un jeune homme fringuant.. et Strella suivait encore très bien..


Oui  :: 
Kali India et Duchesse et Aito sont toujours là. Aito est très vite fatigué car cardiaque ++. Mais on le chouchoute ... 
Duchesse est aussi cardiaque mais supporte mieux la chaleur proportionnellement ...
Les balades avec tes chiens me manquent aussi ...

----------


## monloulou

> Pleins de pensées pour ta Daisy 
> Bon, Hiduc a un nouvel oedème pulmonaire.
> A l'auscultation, le véto (de nouveau Dr Bogoss, on joint l'utile à l'agréable  ) n'entend pas de souffle. Donc soit il n'y en a pas, soit il est encore très léger.
> Par contre il entend un "coeur lointain", donc les poumons sont remplis d'eau...
> J'ai eu rendez-vous chez un spécialiste pour lundi (CE lundi, le véto part en congés juste après), on sera vite fixé.
> La trachéite n'est que très légère, il tousse au repos exclusivement et les poumons sont plein d'eau : c'est clairement cardiaque...


C'est donc aujourd'hui l'échocardio,  comment va Hiduc ?

----------


## May-May

Oui c'est ce soir, à 17h30.

Le diurétique a fait son effet, il ne tousse plus et ça se voit que ça lui a fait du bien. Je vous tiens au jus dès que j'en sais plus  :Embarrassment:

----------


## May-May

Inspecteur La Peluche a une CMD (Cardiomyopathie dilatée) de stade 2 avec fuite de la valve mitrale.
Aucun souffle à l'auscultation parce que le coeur est tout simplement trop faible.
L'oedème est toujours là donc on va augmenter la dose de diurétique.
Le véto s'étonne de l'absence de symptômes à l'effort. Mais c'est normal, Hiduc est un warrior 
Gros coup de massue sur le coup, parce que je connais cette maladie chez le dob'. Mais apparemment rien à voir, chez le dob' c'est génétique donc voué à dégénérer. Là c'est métabolique, donc le coeur peut se remuscler. Et tenir bon plusieurs années.
Mon Tout Petit ❤

----------


## superdogs

Bon faut remuscler ton coeur  Hiduc !! des bonnes ondes à tout le monde May May  :: et Scala, ça va ?

----------


## May-May

Le véto m'a dit que c'était bien qu'il soit actif, s'il avait été sédentaire ça aurait été la catastrophe...
Mais on va y arriver, il a encore la pêche. Honnêtement il va sur ses 11 ans et je suis tellement contente qu'il soit encore là   ::  

Scala va bien, elle est vraiment pleine de vie, elle me rappelle Lilou sur pas mal de points finalement. Mais elle vit sa vie à fond, elle reste un peu peureuse mais avec nous les progrès sont énormes.

Et physiquement, on ne dirait pas qu'elle a eu 2 fractures sur une patte avant... Tout s'est bien parfaitement remis, c'est impressionnant.

----------


## monloulou

Sédentaire avec Scala ça paraît difficile et tant mieux pour Hiduc pour son petit coeur de warrior  :Smile:

----------


## Jello83

Les nouvelles sont tout de même rassurantes pour Hiduc, aller au travail, on remuscle le coeur et encore plein de belles années à venir.  :Smile:

----------


## del28

contente que hiduc soit un warrior. 
il n'a que des diurétiques ?

ici michouille a eu une courte période compliquée. premiere fois depuis des années qu'il est tout seul tout seul en journée. il a tjrs vécu en meute ou avec liza. ça doit faire drôle qd même. m'enfin là ça va mieux, il m'accueille ''ouééé t'es rentrée  ::  ''

demain on a véto annuel. ça tombe très bien parce qu'il s'est arraché ? / cassé ? une griffe. et évidemment il refuse catégoriquement que je regarde ça. il n'a pas saigné, donc je pense qu'elle s'est plutôt cassée plus ou moins net mais ça a du faire bien mal qd même 
il boitouille mais je ne sais pas si c'est la griffe ou une douleur.
m'étonnerait pas non plus si c'est une douleur d'arthrose. il réagit bcp plus qu'avant qd je lui caresse l'arrière train

faut qu'on regarde l'état de ses dents aussi (il a été opéré y a 2 ans. ce qui lui reste n'était pas en super état) et il a plusieurs verrues chiantes. si il faut qu'il passe par une ptite chir, autant le faire avant qu'il soit très très vieux chien. là il a 15 ans. il a la pêche, c'est jouable pour lui assurer une fin de vie tranquille (surtout les dents)
brefle, grosse révision  :Smile:

----------


## May-May

Non il a son diuretique (Isemid) + le traitement pour le coeur (Benazecare + vetmedin).

Mais franchement j'en reparlais avec Dr Bogoss, rien ne laissait pensait qu'il avait une CMD, il est quand même en bonne forme générale et il joue toujours avec Scala. Enfin la chaleur n'aide pas non plus mais vraiment, en dehors de la toux, y avait aucun autre symptôme.

15 ans, c'est beau   ::  j'espère que ce n'est pas grand chose.

----------


## POLKA67

Ma véto m'a dit que la taille du coeur ne pouvait diminuer une fois que la CMD est établie. Au début contrôle par échographie ts les 2 mois, maintenant tous les 6 mois avec biochimie.

----------


## May-May

L'objectif c'est de remuscler le coeur pour qu'il retrouve une activité normale.

Le problème aujourd'hui c'est que son coeur bat trop faiblement, il est trop "mou". C'est pour ça qu'ils n'entendent pas de souffle, parce que le coeur est trop fatigué.

Il en est au stade 2 sur 5. Donc écho de contrôle dans 6 mois.

----------


## superdogs

Gringo aussi est sous Benazecare. Depuis qu'il a commencé le traitement, je ne l'entends plus jamais tousser. Et là, c'est la canicule, donc, il est au ralenti, mais jusqu'à ces derniers jours, il avait retrouvé une jolie petite forme, et surtout, il prenait plaisir de nouveau aux sorties.

En ce moment, c'est sortie avec les deux très tôt le matin(6h30/7h00), puis maison-carrelage-serviette mouillée pour Gringo jusqu'à la deuxième et dernière sortie pour lui avec Alma, après 20h30, très courte. 

Alma profite du jardin et a une sortie de plus vers 18h.

----------


## del28

oups, j'ai vieilli mon gros d'une année
il vient juste d'avoir 14 ans là

----------


## Jello83

> oups, j'ai vieilli mon gros d'une année
> il vient juste d'avoir 14 ans là


On ne lui dira pas  :: 
En tout cas, ça fait plaisir d'entendre qu'il a toujours la pêche à 14 ans.
Ca me rassure, le mien a fêté ses 12 ans aujourd'hui et après une frayeur en début d'année, tout va bien aussi. Malgré tout, on ne peut s'empêcher de s'inquiéter je pense.

----------


## del28

(je touche du bois) et une santé de fer
liza m'a fait qqes otites, gastros 
mimi, queue d'ale  :: 
ses seuls soucis c'est son hypothyroïdie qui se gère tranquille et ses verrues. et ses dents mais bon, pour tout le reste c'est un diesel

je lui ai commandé plein de sortes de boites parce qu'il ne mange pas super bien en ce moment (il a pris gout aux patées pedigree de liza ....)
il a kiffé les applaws déjà. 
demain je lui fait gouter taste of the wild 
(forcément son budget a augmenté  ::  )

----------


## Jello83

Il est fort, il a tout compris  ::

----------


## Houitie

Ici depuis la mort d Hestia ma Délice s enfonce... 
Elle ne mange plus grand chose, refuse de sortir et dort non stop. Vu son état général (elle a un cancer qui gagne du terrain) les vétos me disent dz ne pas la forcer... Er me préparent doucement au fait qu elle aussi risque de partir. 
Depuis 2 jours ma soeur est chez moi avec sa chienne et du coup elle mange un petit peu... En sortie elle est un peu plus présente. Astuce (15 ans) repart vendredi... Je reprends le boulot la semaine prochaine... J espère que ça ira.

----------


## monloulou

Elle fait de la peine petite Délice de se retrouver seule ce qui n'arrange pas son état de santé. J'imagine qu'avec ton travail tu n'envisages pas un compagnon pour elle même en FA. Courage toutes les deux

----------


## borneo

> Ici depuis la mort d Hestia ma Délice s enfonce... 
> Elle ne mange plus grand chose, refuse de sortir et dort non stop. Vu son état général (elle a un cancer qui gagne du terrain) les vétos me disent dz ne pas la forcer... Er me préparent doucement au fait qu elle aussi risque de partir.


J'ai perdu ma petite lhassa à 16 ans en début d'année et mon autre papy à 14 ans début juillet. C'est dur de se retrouver sans aucun chien du tout, quand on en a eu si longtemps.

Mais je ne sais pas comment j'aurais pu gérer les chiens avec cette canicule. Donc, pour le moment, je vais avoir seulement des chats.

----------


## POLKA67

[QUOTE=May-May;3297811]Non il a son diuretique (Isemid) + le traitement pour le coeur (Benazecare + vetmedin).

Mais franchement j'en reparlais avec Dr Bogoss, rien ne laissait pensait qu'il avait une CMD, il est quand même en bonne forme générale et il joue toujours avec Scala. Enfin la chaleur n'aide pas non plus mais vraiment, en dehors de la toux, y avait aucun autre symptôme.

Ok donc pas la même CMD que mon Casi qui a un coeur gros mais pas de fuite donc pas besoin de diurétique pour le moment...prend du Cardisure 5 mg/jour.

----------


## del28

ptite mère. j'espère qu'elle va reprendre le moral  :: 

on revient de chez le véto. 
plus jamais je ne l'emmène l'après midi (rapport à sa personnalité. le matin il est tjrs de très bonne humeur, après heuuu. y a sieste ..) 

il s'est rebiffé  ::  plein de fois  :: 
mon véto a été surpris. il a tjrs connu un chien shamallow lui. jusqu'à tout à l'heure ...

pour lui couper les griffes (alléluia, il l'a fait. vu le comportement chez le véto, j'imagine même pas la scène qu'on aurait eu chez le toiletteur ...), Mimi a eu une muselière. il a du appeler l'asv pour qu'on puisse le maintenir pendant la manucure  ::  

une fois les manipulations et la manucure faites, le véto prépare le vaccin (mimi n'avait plus la muse), il se met derrière lui, il ne l'a même pas touché que Mimi se retournait déjà. il lui a dit ''mais je t'ai rien fait encore''  :: 

franchement chuis pas fière de Michouille sur ce coup là. mais bon, en même temps je ne suis pas étonnée que sans liza pour le rassurer il parte en vrille très vite. 
va falloir qu'on travaille les manipulations un peu ...

----------


## lealouboy

Je pense à Inspecteur la Peluche, le seul, l'unique, le vrai  ::  

Nous, on a rendez vous lundi matin à 9h pour un bilan sénior ( on en fait 2 par an), auscultation et PDS pour mes 2 loustics, et on en profite pour faire le renouvellement du Benefortin de Daïs  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

Plusieurs fois a été évoqué le CBD sur ce forum mais je ne sais plus sur quel post, là je vois que c'est en vente libre dans le magasin ROSSMANN en Allemagne, près de chez moi, par contre diverses dilutions, tarifs, que faut-il prendre ? Cela serait plutôt pour mon chat..

----------


## phacélie

Alors je suis nulle en allemand mais il me semble que ce qu'ils vendent pour les chats, c'est seulement sur internet.

----------


## POLKA67

Merci Phacélie, de toute façon c'était pour les humains, pas spécialement pour les animaux.... En fait j'y prends déjà certains compléments alimentaires pour mon chien, Ginko Bilbao et huile de poisson sauvage, évidemment on se partage les boîtes ...  :Smile:  le reste chez vétostore...

----------


## lili2000

J'ai emmené ma shetland de 12,5 ans qui devient incontinente chez mon véto. Elle a un début d'insuffisance rénale  ::  avec de l'incontinence en plus sûrement ... On doit faire encore des examens demain ...

----------


## phacélie

Oh, c'est la série là  :Frown:  J'espère fort que ça va aller pour elle, lili  ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci Phacélie
Elle va plutôt bien sinon mais j'ai du mal la voir vieillir car je ne vis plus avec elle, elle est aussi chez ma mère. J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de mauvaises nouvelles demain.

----------


## del28

mince pauvre pépette  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de bonnes ondes pour ta shetland, l'insuffisance rénale chronique est semble t-il assez fréquente chez les chiens âgés, avec un traitement cela devrait aller....

----------


## lili2000

> Plein de bonnes ondes pour ta shetland, l'insuffisance rénale chronique est semble t-il assez fréquent chez les chiens âgés, avec un traitement cela devrait aller....


Oui, c'est ce que j'espère  :: 
Elle a déjà son traitement pour le coeur depuis plus de six ans, elle avait pas besoin de ça  :: 
Elle boitille aussi de temps en temps, avec l'IRC, on pourra pas lui donner ce qu'on veut ...

----------


## POLKA67

Ahlala, c'est source d'angoisse nos seniors... Peut-être une séance d'ostéopathie... Je donne du locox en continu à mon chien depuis un bon moment, il existe des traitements naturels qui peuvent aider un peu, gemnothérapie, phyto mais je n'y connais rien...

----------


## lili2000

Elle déjà des croquettes supplementees pour les articulations  ::

----------


## Jello83

Je croise les doigts pour ta shetland Lili, plein d'ondes positives, j'espère que tout va bien se passer.

----------


## superdogs

Comme tout le monde, des pensées pour toi Lili, et ta puce.... toute fine et jolie..

----------


## lili2000

Merci Superdogs  ::

----------


## monloulou

Lili, des pensées positives pour ta shetland  ::

----------


## borneo

Pour ceux qui ont des serial pisseurs, promo sur un balai génial. Je ne pourrais plus m'en passer. Il faut avoir la carte de fidélité carrefour.

----------


## del28

le ptit chien que j'ai en garde, Iggy, est en train de bouffer toute l'assiette de mimi
en même temps je le comprends, lui il a des croquettes. c'est meilleur la boite roccoe

Mimi y a à peine touché. j'espère qu'avec l'automne il va reprendre de l'appétit et du poids parce que ça me travaille qu'il mange mal comme ça (je l'ai adopté anorexique à 12kg5. bon c'est vrai qu'en été il mincit toujours pas mal, il a moins d'appétit)
mercredi je l'ai pesé chez le véto, il fait 16kg4. son poids de forme c'est 19. 

(et pendant que j'écris Iggy se masturbe sur son coussin  ::  )

----------


## lili2000

Bon ma shetland a un début d'irc et de l'incontinence. Elle a un traitement pour l'incontinence et pour les reins, elle devra changer de croquettes ....
Rien de trop grave mais à surveiller de près ...

----------


## del28

ouf, plutot une nouvelle rassurante.
des caresses à la ptite mère

----------


## Jello83

Lili tu dois être soulagée, ce sont de bonnes nouvelles.
Del je comprends ton inquiétude pour Mimi mais c'est vrai que la chaleur leur coupe l'appétit, enfin a priori pas à tout le monde vu ton clown Iggy  ::

----------


## superdogs

Bon, te voici un peu rassurée Lili.. tant mieux. Plein de voeux pour que la santé de la douce reste en mode stagnation..

----------


## May-May

> Bon ma shetland a un début d'irc et de l'incontinence. Elle a un traitement pour l'incontinence et pour les reins, elle devra changer de croquettes ....
> Rien de trop grave mais à surveiller de près ...


Pour Douchka la ration ménagère + phytothérapie avaient fait des miracles concernant l'IRC.
Pleins de caresses à ta louloute.

----------


## lili2000

Je ne vois pas ma mère gérer une alimentation ménagère  :: 
Je ne connais pas trop la phytothérapie, tu donnais quoi ?

----------


## May-May

Je ne saurais pas te dire. C'est le véto qui me faisait un mélange, il m'avait dit les noms des plantes utilisées mais je n'ai pas du tout retenu...
J'y retournais régulièrement pour qu'il refassent une dose de potion magique.
Tu veux que je me renseigne ?

----------


## lili2000

> Je ne saurais pas te dire. C'est le véto qui me faisait un mélange, il m'avait dit les noms des plantes utilisées mais je n'ai pas du tout retenu...
> J'y retournais régulièrement pour qu'il refassent une dose de potion magique.
> Tu veux que je me renseigne ?


Si tu as l'occasion mais j'ai pas de vétos qui font de phyto

----------


## lealouboy

Coyot et Daïs ont eu leurs bilans séniors hier : 

Daïs a toujours les paramètres du foie légèrement élévés, rien d'inquiétant, on continue de faire des cures de chardon marie. Elle a une augmentation très légère des globules blancs et des éosinophiles, elle a une petite irritation intestinale ( madame cueille des pêches dans le jardin faut dire). Le véto ne lui trouve rien d'inquiétant et l'auscultation est parfaite. Le Benefortin lui réussit bien pour son coeur. 

Coyot a une urée et un creat légèrement au dessus des normes ( 0.68 pour une max de 0.60 urée et 16 pour un max de 14 en creat), il a un traitement à base d'orthosiphon et on recontrôle en décembre. L'auscultation est parfaite. 

bilan général : ils sont plutôt très bien pour leurs âges  :Smile:

----------


## Jello83

Super nouvelle Lealouboy, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## jeanne_917

Pas facile dêtre face à son premier chien à soi qui vieilli. Avec pravda on découvre presque tous les jours quelques choses qui nous inquiète (les vétos de maison alfort doivent avoir repéré mon adresse mail à force mais ils sont vraiment sympa et me réponde toujours très vite)
Depuis quelques temps il nest plus tous les jours «avec nous» mais le lendemain souvent on le retrouve. Il redemande à monter avec nous sur le lit mais à lair terrorisé une fois quon la hissé (difficile de savoir ce quil faut faire du coup... on attends quil descende de lui même mais peut être devrions nous linciter à descendre plus tôt). Malgré tout ça il a une horloge dans le ventre et les heures de ballades et croquette sont très précises. Je me suis endormie ce we vers 17h30 à 18h il a filé voir greg qui a tout de suite compris de quelle réclamation il sagissait.
Il sait même que ce nest pas la peine de demander en semaine mais que le we (quil arrive encore à définir alors quen ce moment, vu quon est là toute la journée je ne sais pas comment il sait que cest le we) il a son dentastik à midi et sait parfaitement aussi où ils sont rangés...
Bref les moments de bonheur sont encore là donc tout va bien.

----------


## Jello83

C'est normal de s'inquiéter au moindre signe, je fais la même chose pour mon poilu bien que ce ne soit pas le 1er et qu'il soit en forme.
De mon côté, j'ai le rappel du précédent qui a commencé à avoir des soucis à 11 ans et demi et est parti à 12 ans. Comme arrivé au même âge, il a eu quelques soucis mais qui ont pu être soignés, je ne peux m'empêcher d'être à l'affut de tout.
Comme tu le dis, tu as raison, il faut profiter de ces moments de bonheur. Et c'est bon signe qu'il garde ces repères horaires...
Pour le lit, il faudrait peut-être tester de le descendre et voir sa réaction ?

----------


## del28

ça fait plaisir quand on sort du véto avec des titis en bonne santé ou presque  :: 

ici la vie est devenue molle  :: 
et c'est pas la présence d'Iggy qui a bcp changé l'atmosphère. bien qu'il soit très gentil ce ptit bonhomme  ::  
Mimi l'ignore royalement et vice versa. et ils sont aussi peu actifs l'un que l'autre  :: 
Iggy rentre chez lui à midi. 

Mimi mange un peu mieux. je le laisse commencer à tournicoter ''bon alors, on mange quand ?'' avant de le servir maintenant. 
du coup les horaires de repas sont aléatoires m'enfin. 
je reste debout à côté de lui et ça doit le rassurer, je ne sais pas m'enfin il a plus d'appétit aussi. il en laisse souvent la moitié qd même mais au cours de la soirée, il a tjrs un ptit creux et il finit tout ou presque.

liza me manque. tout est tellement vide sans elle.

un petit texte que je récupère de houitie (si tu permets) et qui m'a touché droit au coeur



Spoiler:  




Non, les chiens ne meurent pas. Jamais, Ils ne savent même pas ce que cest que la mort. Cest pour ça que malgré leur os qui craquent, leur muscles qui tirent et leurs articulations qui brûlent, ils continuent encore et toujours à vouloir aller se promener.


Parfois, il narrivent quà faire quelques pas avant de sécrouler mais ce nest pas grave, quelques heures plus tard, quand vous lancerez un nouveau on va se promener ?, ils lèveront une oreille en entendant la phrase familière et ils souriront, avec la langue pendant sur le côté de leur gueule, et ils essaieront, encore.


Parce quune balade avec vous, la symphonie dodeurs à laquelle vous restez sourd la plupart du temps, les messages des copains sur les troncs darbres, la crotte du chat des voisins hmmmmm. leur pêché mignon, chuuut.   et un vieux pilon de poulet pourri arrivé là on ne sait comment, voilà ce qui rend leur monde parfait, Et dans un monde parfait, la mort na pas sa place.


Quand, malgré tout, il ny arrivent plus, ils recherchent le meilleur endroit, le plus confortable, le plus chaud, celui où ils se sentent le plus en sécurité pour continuer à dormir. Cet endroit, cest toujours le même, cest juste là dans votre poitrine, juste au niveau de votre cur. Alors un jour, ils sy installent, Mais ils ne sont pas morts. Non, non,non.


Dailleurs vous savez cette douleur dans votre poitrine qui au début semble ne pas vous lâcher ? Bah, cest lui, votre chien, tellement heureux davoir enfin trouvé le paradis, quil remue sa queue frénétiquement : wap, wap, wap. Vous vous rappelez à quel point elle pouvait être désagréable contre vos jambes quand vous rentriez du boulot ? Imaginez ça dans votre poitrine   Forcément ça fait mal.


Après un temps, les chiens dans notre poitrine sont tellement bien installés, quils passent de plus en plus de temps à dormir. Et quand ils dorment, ils ne remuent pas la queue. Il faut dire quils sont fatigués. Ils ont été de bons chiens toute leur vie, et ils le savent aussi bien que vous. Cest fatigant dêtre un bon chien tout le temps, dautant plus quand ils deviennent vieux et que leurs os sont douloureux et quils se cassent la figure, quils ne veulent pas aller faire pipi dehors parce quil pleut mais quils le font quand même, parce quils sont de bons chiens. Alors il faut les comprendre, quand ils ont commencé à dormir dans votre cur, ils dormiront de plus en plus longtemps.


Et puis de temps en temps, généralement quand vous vous y attendez le moins wap, wap, wap,  ils sont comme ça les chiens. Ils se réveillent et ils vous font la fête, Cest leur manière de dire : Merci de me laisser dormir près de ton cur. On va se promener ?  Vous voyez, ils ne sont pas morts.


Jai de la peine pour les gens qui nont pas de chien endormi dans leur poitrine, ils ratent quelque chose. Bon excusez-moi, je dois aller pleurer maintenant, jai mal dans la poitrine. Mais cette fois, il ne ma pas prise par surprise, je savais quil allait se réveiller . Wap, wap, wap .
Aller, on va se promener ?
Auteur  : Ernest Montague

----------


## superdogs

::

----------


## jeanne_917

Jello 83 je lai fait juste après avoir poster du coup (écrire ma permis de mieux réaliser), difficile de dire ce quil préfère et de ne pas interpréter. En faisant sûrement de lanthropomorphisme je dirais quil a peur sur le lit mais quil est pas content quon léloigne de nous. Cest un chien qui concrètement aime bien décider quand même, on habite chez lui plus quil nhabite chez nous  ::  (ça a toujours été comme ça avec les chiens de mes parents donc je ne me sens pas dépaysée mais cest particulièrement prononcé chez pravda... jentends souvent des «ils croient quil est le chef de meute». Je ne réponds rien parce que ce nest pas la peine dargumenter avec des gens qui disent ça mais effectivement il a tendance à considérer que cest lui qui choisit  :Smile: )

Cela dit un autre truc qui nous inquiète cest que quand on lui disait non ou quon ne faisait pas ce quil voulais il avait une façon très reconnaissable de souffler (un grand coup en fronçant le museau) qui je lavoue nous faisait beaucoup rire et aussi comprendre quil fallait éventuellement chercher ce qui nallait pas quand la cause nétait pas évidente. Il ne le fait plus du tout et une habitude qui existe depuis toujours et qui disparaît je trouve pas ça très bon signe

----------


## Houitie

Bien sûr Del que tu peux le mettre! 
J avoue que je ne fais que passer .... le moral n est pas au beau fixe. Profitez de vos loulous un max...comme si chaque jour était le dernier... ecoutez vous... si vous êtes inquiets vous connaissez mieux votre chien que le meilleur des vetos. 

J ai alerte pendant 7 mois !!! 7 mois ! Qu' un truc n allait pas... le jeudi avant sa mort (le dimanche) on m a encore redit "bon ok on fait des analyses mais même si elle est fatiguée ce chien va bien."  
Bref... Je ne sais pas si un jour j arriverai à faire confiance à un veto... on en a vu 9... spécialistes ou non... entre le cardiologue, les osteo, l oncologue, le phyto, le pneumo... pas un seul n a évoqué un cancer! A chaque fois que l analyse pouvait faire penser on a écarté avec des arguments qui tenaient la route... 
Jeanne si tu es inquiète consulte et insiste...

----------


## Jello83

Merci Del pour le partage du texte et Houitie pour ce texte vraiment magnifique.

----------


## Jello83

Je te rejoins Houitie, c'est exactement ça nous connaissons mieux nos poilus que n'importe qui et pouvons déceler beaucoup de choses juste en les observant, c'est ce qui s'est passé pour le mien en janvier, il avait l'air pour tout d'aller bien mais un détail m'a fait consulté le véto qui pensait que ce n'était pas grand chose, juste une infection urinaire et en discutant et insistant nous avons tout de même fait une prise de sang qui a décelé un problème de prostate qui a pu être géré immédiatement et a permis d'éviter une évolution vers un cancer des testicules ou des tumeurs anales.
Donc effectivement, Jeanne, n'hésites pas à insister auprès de ton vétérinaire ou à changer de vétérinaire, j'avais fait ça avec mon précédent toutou et ça s'était aussi avéré être la bonne solution puisque le nouveau vétérinaire avait poussé les examens et trouvé le problème.

----------


## jeanne_917

Je vais prendre rendez-vous. Ce qui mennuie cest que je ne peux plus avoir confiance en son ancien véto. Cest pas dit quil soit mauvais mais il a fait un truc que je ne peux pas cautionner et du coup jai de gros doute (et plus du tout envie de lui donner de largent). Cela dit le véto que jai trouvé après le déménagement me semble bien, je ne peux pas avoir une confiance aveugle mais il prend toutes mes questions en considération.

----------


## lealouboy

Oui, insiste Jeanne  :Smile:  

J'ai dû insister pour le coeur de Daïs, on entendait rien du tout à l'auscultation mais j'étais sûre qu'il y avait un problème. Avec mon véto, on "travaille" en confiance mutuelle, je ne rencontre aucun souci pour être prise au sérieux. Et tu vois, normalement, on ne traite pas au stade B1 mais les vétos ont dit le mot magique : confort. Le cardiologue comme mon véto m'ont clairement dit que ça lui apporterait du confort, on n'a pas hésité une seule seconde et on ne regrette pas. Mes chiens ont 12 ans et demi et Coyot aura 13 ans le 16 septembre, je vise le confort maximal à présent, c'est presque tout ce qui m'importe en fait.

Lundi, j'ai fait des bilans sanguins sur des chiens totalement asymptômatiques et ça nous a permis de voir le tout début d'un problème rénal pour Coco et l'évolution du foie pour Daïs ( qui a bien trinqué suite à une piro). 

Sur des chiens âgés, je n'hésiterai jamais à mettre en place tout ce qui apporte confort et sérénité  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

Pareil ici, c'est lors de simples analyses pour chien âgé qu'on a trouvé une légère anémie qu'on ne pouvait expliquer, on pensait à une tumeur en formation pas détectable encore donc échographie de tous les organes interne 6 mois plus tard et découverte CMD, pas détectée à l'ausculation, le coeur semblait bon...Donc re-écho 2 mois après + biochimie, et maintenant ts les 6 mois, en janvier dernier rate qui a grossi, mais bords réguliers, ça n'a pas bougé début juillet...à revoir en fin d'année mais j'aimerais autant l'ôter maintenant vu l'âge de mon chien....

----------


## jeanne_917

Léa cest tout ce qui nous importe maintenant pour pravda son confort... le reste ma foi il va pas récupérer sa tête donc on fait en en sorte quil soit au plus confortable (et donc aussi serein) possible.
Après plusieurs visite chez le neuro et ostheo je pense quil na pas de douleurs ma vrai inquiétude cest linquiétude justement. Il semble inquiet tout le temps, on a essayé un Max de chose tout en ayant le neuro qui nous a expliqué quavec sa maladie malheureusement cétait quasi inévitable. Il ne se souvient pas de tout et peut par exemple ne pas comprendre que dhabitude là il passait mais plus maintenant. En fait cest juste que la porte est fermé ou quil essaie de passer mais à côté de la porte. Plein de petites choses comme ça.
Après, globalement on a une bonne capacité de communication avec lui et il a lair de vivre pas trop mal les absences (grosse inquiétude pour moi après le deconfinement... 2mois h24 et presque 2 de plus ensemble je me disais quil allait devenir fou tout seul mais non.
La seule question que je pose de façon appuyer aux veto cest est ce quil est possible quil souffre parce que si cest possible et quil ny a rien à faire je pense que je commencerais à réfléchir

----------


## del28

après une petite quinzaine un peu déboussolée, Mimi est en train de prendre gout à la vie de chien unique je crois  :: 
il adore que je lui jette plein de tout ptits gateaux au sol qu'il peut chercher 
au début qd je faisais ça il passait en mode caliméro ''hannn je sais pas aller chercher sous l'fauteuil moua''  :: . et il en ratait plein un peu cachés m'enfin à peine, cette gourde  ::  . là il commence à trouver ça bien fun
il est très calin, très demandeur de ptits gateaux  ::  , gai en balade, détendu le pépère

il passe un maximum de temps avec moi sur le canapé. bcp plus qu'avant, alors que je ne l'ai jamais empêché et que liza ne montait plus depuis bien longtemps. 
là je viens de l'agacer parce que je remuais trop le pied sous son nez. il a relevé la tête et m'a jeté un regard  ::  ''heuu c'est bon ton pied là ? t'arrêtes ou bien  ::  ''

----------


## del28

et il me chourrave ma place dès que j'ai le dos tourné en plus 
ça il aurait jamais osé avant  ::

----------


## phacélie

Bientôt il prendra un air outré quand tu le pousseras un peu pour t'asseoir  ::

----------


## monloulou

Maintenant qu'il a toute ton attention il en profite, l'avantage d'être chien unique  :Smile:

----------


## superdogs

Lol ! c'est ce que me fait Gringo... faut que je le pousse un peu pour m'asseoir sur le canap... et il fait le lourd, mais trèèès lourd, inamovible... et me regarde d'un air "mais oh oh oh, tu me déranges là !"

Du coup, je lui demande si j'ai le droit de vivre chez moi, hein, dis ! et il prend un air un peu "ouii bon, d'accord..."

----------


## del28

> Bientôt il prendra un air outré quand tu le pousseras un peu pour t'asseoir


C'est déjà le cas. parce que même qd il ne me pique pas ma place, il s'étale  :: 

dur la vie d'mimi
cool il est couché du bon coté, j'ai accès à là ou j'ai pas brossé depuis qqes jours  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jello83

Excellent Mimi. Ils sont forts pour nous mener par le bout du nez  :: 
Pour le brossage, peut-être calculera-t-il ça la prochaine fois, de ne pas changer de côté  ::

----------


## jeanne_917

::  mais tellement... j'en reconnais tout à fait un avec son air outré

d'ailleurs, hier avec greg on se demandait bien pourquoi on s'était fait chier à apprendre à parler vu comment pravda est parfaitement capable d'être compris avec deux regard et éventuellement un soufflage par le nez  ::

----------


## Jello83

C'est clair qu'ils savent très bien se faire comprendre, et avec humour  ::

----------


## del28

c'est liza qui soufflait du nez quand elle était excédée par quelque chose  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ah oui, le "pffff" canin ou même félin, ça dit bien ce que ça veut dire :  ::

----------


## del28

ce matin on est parti faire la balade sous une pluie battante et j'ai plus de kway. faut que j'investisse ...
on est arrivé à l'entrée du chemin de balade à 500m déjà trempés tous les deux. jusque là pas de souci, Michouille était devant plutôt content.
il s'arrête, il me regarde avec un air malheureux à se pendre, la queuqueue plus du tout joyeuse, jette un coup d'oeil derrière vers la maison.... et me dit (presque  :: ) ''oh non, pas le tour, il pleut  ::  ''
 ''ouais t'as raison mon chien, viens on rentre''  :: 

on est tous sur le canapé là (sauf shoushi évidemment).

----------


## Jello83

Le regard du petit malheureux quand il pleut, je connais bien  ::  sauf que le mien c'est dès que tu ouvres la porte alors que juste avant, il était tout content d'aller balader  ::

----------


## jeanne_917

Pravda n'arrive plus à contrôler son train arrière depuis deux heures. 
Jusque là, il avait des minutes ou il n'y arrivait pas et les fins de soirées ou il était fatigué mais là depuis 2 heures a chaque fois qu'il se lève de son panier c'est de pire en pire. Il y a 2 heures il a fait 100m pour atteindre sa gamelle et une fois arrivé ses pattes arrières ont glissé sur le coté et depuis il n'arrive pas à se relever.
J'ai appelé les urgences qui m'ont dit d'attendre demain, que de toute façon il fallait attendre qu'il ai dormi pour voir si ça ne "repartait" pas comme d'habitude et de ne pas lui donner à manger quoiqu'il arrive.
Je n'ai pas de véto de proximité, je ne sais même pas ce qu'il faut faire dans ce cas là

----------


## Jello83

Comment s'est passée la nuit Jeanne ? Comme ce doit être difficile de le voir ainsi, je suis désolée, je n'ai malheureusement aucune expérience similaire donc pas de conseils.

----------


## borneo

Je pense qu'il faut juste le rassurer. Pas grand chose d'autre à faire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

S'il veut marcher, tu lui passes une laisse sous le ventre au niveau des pattes arrières et tu l'aides, si les pattes avant fonctionnent.

----------


## del28

chez moi la moquette premier prix a permis à liza de se relever durant quelques mois supplémentaires

----------


## jeanne_917

J'ai fini par m'endormir une ou deux heures avant que greg ne se fasse réveiller par pravda (comme tous les matins).
Greg a filmé la balade pravda a trottiné voir un peu couru tout le long de la demi heure passé dehors, depuis il dort. 
Je vais faire le tour des vétos à proximité pour voir celui qui me donne le plus confiance (en expliquant ce qui s'est passé hier à tous)...
Pas facile de savoir quoi faire j'avoue 
Del la moquette tu l'a fixé? ou juste posée sur le sol

----------


## del28

j'ai mis du double face à chaque coin de moquette. un petit morceau suffit
(pour  décoller les ptits bouts de double face : WD 40 )

----------


## superdogs

Aïe Aïe Aïe, c'est difficile de les voir comme ça Jeanne ; malheureusement, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire... les aider en soulevant sous le ventre, soutenir un peu comme dit Bornéo.. mettre de la moquette comme fait Del..
Bref, essaye de ne pas paniquer ; et de rester zen.. ça tord le ventre de les voir ainsi, on ne le sait que trop bien.
Malheureusement, ça n'ira pas de mieux en mieux..
Courage,  ::

----------


## dogeorge

ma mamie boxer de 16 ans glisse comme cela très souvent et ne peut se relever sans mon aide, mais ça ne l’empêche pas de courir encore dehors, voir même de sauter (gentiment) sur la chatte 
ça fait peine, mais helas il n'y a rien a faire, sauf la moquette comme chez DEL, ici difficilement possible tout est carrelé et suis locataire

----------


## jeanne_917

Je crois que la moquette ça va être difficile. Par contre javais vu quil y avait une sorte de harnais qui «attrape» larrière train et le ventre et qui se finit en poignet au dessus pour relever les chiens qui flanchent. Je vais regarder si je trouve ça
Hier javais surtout peur que se soit neurologique en fait, mais il semblerait que ça puisse ne pas être ça (en tout cas le neuro au vu des vidéos quon a faite pense que cest un problème de muscles et pas de nerfs)

----------


## POLKA67

ça arrive aux chiens âgés, l'épagneule de mon frangin a eu plusieurs épisodes, médocs, ostéo-kiné, hydrothérapie....

----------


## Ploufplouf

Plein de tapis avec des dessous anti dérapant, ça lui fait des chemins.
C'est moche mais c'est pratique, ça avait bien aidé mon vieux pépère qui glissait à chaque sortie de dodo

----------


## Jello83

Jeanne tu as raison il existe un système d'harnais pour les aider, je n'ai jamais utilisé mais ça peut être une solution.
https://www.auberdog.com/chiens/harn...-relever-c8318
C'est sûr que c'est difficile de le voir ainsi mais qu'est-ce que ça fait plaisir que ça passe et qu'il se soit régalé pendant sa balade.
Ce sont ces petits moments qui rassurent et remontent le moral.

----------


## borneo

Effectivement, c'est bien. Du coup, tu peux lui laisser.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, il existe une cire antidérapante qu'on peut mettre sous les pattes. C'est un produit qu'on trouve dans les magasins de sport pour les sportifs (planche à voile, escalade...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vois que ça existe pour chien, chez Morin.

https://www.morinfrance.com/

----------


## Jello83

Cette cire a l'air vraiment pas mal. Je connaissais les crèmes régénératrices pour coussinets mais là effectivement pour la cire, il est bien indiqué qu'en plus elle empêche de glisser sur les surfaces lisses.
C'est bon à savoir.

----------


## jeanne_917

Ah je vais essayer de me procurer la cire mais là on se rends compte que même quand il essaie de se relever sur ses coussins (donc sur une surface qui ne glisse pas du tout) il met énormément de temps. 
Maintenant que le choc de la prise de conscience est passé (le laisser galerer pendant une soirée était vraiment une chose atroce mais on était un peu sous le coup de la sidération et on a pas réagit assez vite) on le relève dès quon voit quil galère. Là question cest que se passera-t-il quand il passera des journées entières tout seul (à partir de dans 1 mois à priori)

----------


## POLKA67

Mon chien ne tient plus assis très longtemps, glisse avec l'arrière train...je vais voir avec ma véto lorsque j'irai chercher ses médocs pour le coeur ce qu'elle peut me proposer sans fatiguer son petit coeur, stimulation terminaisons nerveuses des pattes, laser pour le dos il en avait déjà fait mais à mon avis ne suffira pas, hydrothérapie difficile car il est un peu sourd et n'aime pas particulièrement l'eau et c'est un craintif, s'il ne veut pas ou a peur, se bloque...un peu têtu probablement aussi....aun pb de dos aussi et hanches pourries...

----------


## Jello83

> Ah je vais essayer de me procurer la cire mais là on se rends compte que même quand il essaie de se relever sur ses coussins (donc sur une surface qui ne glisse pas du tout) il met énormément de temps. 
> Maintenant que le choc de la prise de conscience est passé (le laisser galerer pendant une soirée était vraiment une chose atroce mais on était un peu sous le coup de la sidération et on a pas réagit assez vite) on le relève dès qu’on voit qu’il galère. Là question c’est que se passera-t-il quand il passera des journées entières tout seul (à partir de dans 1 mois à priori)


Est-ce qu'en faisant le tour des vétérinaires, certains ont donné des conseils ?

----------


## jeanne_917

Pour l'instant j'ai juste pris des rendez-vous vu que je ne peux pas bouger pour cause de lumbago aigu.
J'ai posé la question à chaque prise de rendez-vous mais évidement on m'a répondu qu'on verra ça au rendez-vous :: 
Là j'en suis à 3 rendez-vous de pris. J'espère que j'aurais un sentiment de sécurité avec l'un deux parce que c'est les 3 seuls que je peux atteindre en transports de façon relativement rapide (je vais pas aller chercher un véto qui demande 30 min de train, enfin si je ne trouve qu'à cette distance ça voudra dire qu'il faut prendre la voiture à chaque fois)

----------


## superdogs

> Ah je vais essayer de me procurer la cire mais là on se rends compte que même quand il essaie de se relever sur ses coussins (donc sur une surface qui ne glisse pas du tout) il met énormément de temps. 
> Maintenant que le choc de la prise de conscience est passé (le laisser galerer pendant une soirée était vraiment une chose atroce mais on était un peu sous le coup de la sidération et on a pas réagit assez vite) on le relève dès quon voit quil galère. *Là question cest que se passera-t-il quand il passera des journées entières tout seul* (à partir de dans 1 mois à priori)



Peut-être qu'il sera moins incité à bouger du fait de votre absence aussi.. il restera peut-être couché, à tourner sur lui même sur son dodo, et à dormir ?

----------


## del28

pardon si ça a déjà été dit mais tu as vu un ostéo avec ton loulou jeanne ?
ça a vraiment aidé liza. non seulement pour son arrière train mais aussi pour le devant, vu qu'elle forçait beaucoup

----------


## borneo

> Ah je vais essayer de me procurer la cire mais là on se rends compte que même quand il essaie de se relever sur ses coussins (donc sur une surface qui ne glisse pas du tout) il met énormément de temps. 
> Maintenant que le choc de la prise de conscience est passé (le laisser galerer pendant une soirée était vraiment une chose atroce mais on était un peu sous le coup de la sidération et on a pas réagit assez vite) on le relève dès qu’on voit qu’il galère. Là question c’est que se passera-t-il quand il passera des journées entières tout seul (à partir de dans 1 mois à priori)


Je pense qu'il va s'habituer à son handicap. 

Ne t'inquiète pas pour l'avenir. Bien, ou mal, les choses finissent toujours par s'arranger.

----------


## jeanne_917

Merci de me rassurer, malheureusement autour de moi soit les chiens sont morts jeunes soit ils sont partis de crise cardiaque (2 des chiens de mes parents, vers 12 ans chacun mais sans aucun problème de santé apparent) soit je ne me souviens plus de leur fin de vie du coup je suis face à de la nouveauté et je flippe.

Del l'un des trois rendez-vous pris est dans une clinique ou il y a un osthéo, je comptais demander à l'occasion du rendez-vous si ça peut aider pravda (j'avais peur que ça lui fasse plutôt mal mais vu que tu en parle ça doit être une idée à creuser).
Je vais demander pour l'hydrothérapie aussi, je crois que ça aide mais j'ai pas vu de clinique véto qui proposait ça autour de nous

----------


## Poska

Le harnais d'aide c'est top, ça change la vie.

Ici le moral est un peu morose.
J'ai 2 de mes chiens qui vont finir lourdement handicapés, je le sais car leurs pathologies sont diagnostiquées et incurables. 
L'une est en train de perdre progressivement l'équilibre (ataxie cérébelleuse), l'autre va perdre progressivement l'usage de ses pattes arrières, puis la faiblesse va s'étendre à l'avant (syndrome de Wobbler).
Ils ne sont pas à proprement parlé des seniors (6 et 9 ans) mais malheureusement leur espérance de vie se retrouve bien raccourcie...

Les premiers signes ont été durs à vivre pour les deux, car ils ne comprenaient pas ce qu'il leur arrivait. Des loupés dans les escaliers, des emmêlages de pattes, des difficultés à se lever... accentués par leur incompréhension qui les empêchait de gérer.
Mais avec un peu d'aide, ils se sont bien adaptés. 

Le Wobbler évolue pour l'instant lentement donc Gibbs revit tout à fait normalement, il a appris à faire un peu plus attention avant de faire certains mouvements (monter un escalier, sauter sur un dodo) et plus aucun soucis. Et surtout pas de douleurs, c'est le plus important. 
Il va avoir très bientôt un bilan de santé complet, on croise très fort pour qu'il n'aie rien d'autre.

Jaika l'ataxique par contre est au stade au dessus, depuis 1 an et demi elle gérait très bien seule mais là ça a empiré et c'est dur dur... donc je vais lui prendre un harnais qu'elle gardera en journée (j'ai assez repoussé en me voilant la face, là c'est nécessaire) et je commence à lui apprendre à accepter notre aide, mais c'est compliqué vu son caractère hyper stressé... dès qu'on la touche elle n'ose plus bouger, ou se raidit jusqu'à en tomber, j'espère que ce sera plus simple avec le harnais.
Elle a eu beaucoup de chance jusqu'à présent de ne pas se blesser car elle a déjà fait de sacrées chutes  :: 
Elle vit mal ce nouveau cap, elle s'isole, n'ose plus trop se mêler aux autres, ne dort plus sur le lit... même si ça s'est un peu amélioré avec quelques aménagements, elle me fait beaucoup de peine, et ça me fait très peur pour la suite, mon bébé chien  :: 

Tout ça alors que j'ai du faire euthanasier un chien handicapé de seulement 15 mois que j'avais depuis tout chiot en FA et que j'aimais vraiment beaucoup beaucoup, avec le même genre de handicap qui l'a paralysé progressivement jusqu'à lui retirer complètement son envie de vivre, là franchement c'est dur, ça fait un sacré enchaînement...

----------


## del28

::

----------


## POLKA67

Saleté de maladies... il faut avoir les épaules larges et le coeur bien accroché au quotidien...

----------


## superdogs

> Merci de me rassurer, malheureusement autour de moi soit les chiens sont morts jeunes soit ils sont partis de crise cardiaque (2 des chiens de mes parents, vers 12 ans chacun mais sans aucun problème de santé apparent) soit je ne me souviens plus de leur fin de vie du coup je suis face à de la nouveauté et je flippe.
> 
> Del l'un des trois rendez-vous pris est dans une clinique ou il y a un *osthéo, je comptais demander à l'occasion du rendez-vous si ça peut aider pravda (j'avais peur que ça lui fasse plutôt mal mais vu que tu en parle ça doit être une idée à creuser)*.
> Je vais demander pour l'hydrothérapie aussi, je crois que ça aide mais j'ai pas vu de clinique véto qui proposait ça autour de nous



Tous mes chiens prenant de l'âge sont passés par la case ostéopathe ; si ça ne les rajeunit pas, ça leur redonne pour un moment un peu plus de mobilité, moins de crispations et de douleurs. Bien sûr, il faut adapter le nombre de séances annuelles en fonction de l'état du chien. 2 fois par an ici pour Gringo

----------


## Phnix

Tout plein de courage Poska  ::  et de bonnes ondes pour une évolution lente des maladies

----------


## superdogs

> Le harnais d'aide c'est top, ça change la vie.
> 
> Ici le moral est un peu morose.
> J'ai 2 de mes chiens qui vont finir lourdement handicapés, je le sais car leurs pathologies sont diagnostiquées et incurables. 
> L'une est en train de perdre progressivement l'équilibre (ataxie cérébelleuse), l'autre va perdre progressivement l'usage de ses pattes arrières, puis la faiblesse va s'étendre à l'avant (syndrome de Wobbler).
> Ils ne sont pas à proprement parlé des seniors (6 et 9 ans) mais malheureusement leur espérance de vie se retrouve bien raccourcie...
> 
> Les premiers signes ont été durs à vivre pour les deux, car ils ne comprenaient pas ce qu'il leur arrivait. Des loupés dans les escaliers, des emmêlages de pattes, des difficultés à se lever... accentués par leur incompréhension qui les empêchait de gérer.
> Mais avec un peu d'aide, ils se sont bien adaptés. 
> ...


Bon courage Poska...

----------


## lili2000

Courage Poska ...
Comme harnais d'aide mais plus pour les pattes avant mais pour l'ensemble du chien aussi, j'ai le ruffwear qui s'attache en trois points. Aito qui est tripatte, cardiaque et qui a sa patte restante à l'avant qui fatigue, l'a en permanence. Ça aide beaucoup pour le faire marcher avec mon d'effort car on le soutient beaucoup. On ne le fait pas avec lui mais avec ma colley de seize kilos, on peut carrément la porter avec la poignée  :: 
Photo où on voit un peu le harnais

----------


## Jello83

Quelle tristesse Poska, quelle souffrance de les voir décliner, vous avez un grand coeur et ça leur fait du bien.
Plein de courage.

----------


## borneo

C'est vrai que c'est triste, mais quand les soucis de santé arrivent, il se crée une relation bien plus forte entre l'animal et son maître.

Je le vis actuellement avec une minette dont la vie ne tient qu'à un fil. Jusqu'ici, c'était un chat ordinaire. Depuis quelques mois, entre nous, c'est à la vie, à la mort.

----------


## jeanne_917

ce que tu raconte bornéo c'est ce que vivent greg et pravda je crois (je suis un peu jalouse j'avoue mais avec les animaux, c'est le jeux, c'est eux qui choisissent celui qui leur apporte le plus et je suis heureuse qu'il trouve ça auprès de quelqu'un)
En plus le télétravail pour greg semble être prolongé jusqu'à janvier. Ca ne rejoint aucun de nous deux mais je crois que si pravda comprenait ils serait le plus heureux des chiens  ::  (cette crise sanitaire lui convient parfaitement à ce petit égoïste  :: )

----------


## Jello83

> C'est vrai que c'est triste, mais quand les soucis de santé arrivent, il se crée une relation bien plus forte entre l'animal et son maître.


C'est tout à fait ça, j'étais déjà très proche de mon poilu mais il y a quelques années quand sa vie ne tenait qu'à un fil suite à un chien qui l'a attaqué et éventré, ça nous a vraiment fait fusionner.
Maintenant il a 12 ans, il va bien mais je ne peux m'empêcher de m'inquiéter et de veiller au moindre signe d'un éventuel problème. En même temps, ça a servi en janvier. C'est comme ça, quand on les aime et qu'on les connait par coeur  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ce que tu raconte bornéo c'est ce que vivent greg et pravda je crois (je suis un peu jalouse j'avoue mais avec les animaux, c'est le jeux, c'est eux qui choisissent celui qui leur apporte le plus et je suis heureuse qu'il trouve ça auprès de quelqu'un)
> En plus le télétravail pour greg semble être prolongé jusqu'à janvier. Ca ne rejoint aucun de nous deux mais je crois que si pravda comprenait ils serait le plus heureux des chiens  (cette crise sanitaire lui convient parfaitement à ce petit égoïste )


C'est super Pravda aura de la compagnie en permanence au moins jusqu'en janvier et peut-être plus car le télétravail va peut-être devenir la norme  :: 
En tout cas, c'est certain que la crise a été bénéfique pour bon nombre de toutous, ils adorent  ::

----------


## borneo

Pour certains chiens, la crise a été catastrophique. Les maîtres n'ont pas été assez malins pour continuer à les laisser seuls, ne serait-ce qu'une heure par jour, et certains sont devenus beaucoup trop dépendants.

Le bon coin est rempli de chiens que les maîtres ne peuvent plus garder, car ils les ont rendus dépendants, à être toujours à la maison. Quel gâchis...

----------


## jeanne_917

Bornéo je te trouve un peu dur quand même. «Pas assez malin», en fait ils ont justes suivis les consignes qui nont jamais été :vous pouvez sortir 1h par jour mais de façon exceptionnelle cest autorisé mais là régle cest : quand il ny a pas durgence vitale (faire ses courses pour se nourrir par exemple est pour moi de lordre de lurgence vitale pendant un confinement) vous ne sortez pas de chez vous.
Alors oui tout le monde pouvait sen battre les steaks et sortir une heure par jour (voir beaucoup plus en cochant la bonne case) mais ça me semble pas être à encourager.
Si on doit traiter de pas malins les gens qui respectent les demandes des soignants ça va devenir compliqué (dautant quil ny a pas eu de communication visible (peut être de bouche à oreille mais pas grand public) de là par de vétérinaire avertissant que ça allait être une gros problème et je pense que les maîtres de chiens sont loin dêtre tous amene de penser à ça, surtout si leur chien na jamais fait danxiété de séparation)

----------


## del28

en tout cas, ils n'ont pas fait l'effort d'inverser la tendance manifestement.
tout se travaille avec un chien, surtout s'il avait de bonnes habitudes avant le confinement. 
quand on s'y met vraiment ça prend peu de temps au final.
MAIS faut faire un ptit peu d'efforts ....

----------


## Poska

Je pense que pour certains c'est surtout l'excuse toute trouvée du moment pour abandonner son chien...

Merci pour vos messages, ça y est harnais commandé.
Je tente avec le true love (le même que ma tripatte) parce qu'il est à la fois englobant et léger, si ça ne suffit pas je garde l'idée du ruffwear qui peut être pas mal effectivement.

J'ai voulu en profiter pour chercher un harnais pour Gibbs, lui il faudra un autre style, qui porte aussi l'arrière train, mais non c'est trop tôt pour mon petit coeur, de toutes façons il n'en a pas du tout besoin tout de suite, donc on va déjà gérer Jaïka.

----------


## jeanne_917

je suis d'accord avec toi Del mais encore faut il le savoir que tout se travaille. Combien il y a de maitres qui disent "mon chien est mordilleur j'y peux rien " en toute bonne foi sans savoir que ça se travaille et que ça peut s'arrêter. Tout pareil avec l'anxiété de séparation. Nous on sait parfaitement tout ça mais il y a quand même une très grosse majorité de maitres/maitresse qui ne le savent pas ou qui ne savent pas comment faire pour travailler à changer un comportement. 
Perso avant d'atterrir sur rescue j'ai toujours cru qu'il y avait des chiens qui revenaient quand on les appelait et les autres (j'ai toujours été entouré de chiens, quand nous on en avait pas d'autres personnes de mon entourage proche en avait et tout le monde pensait comme moi) et de fait il y a des chiens qui maitrise le rappel très très vite et je crois vraiment que certains maitres ne savent pas qu'ils ont fait quelque chose de particulier pour ça (idem pour les chiens sans laisse dans la rue qui depuis chiot marche à coté de leur proprio ou ceux qui restent devant les boutiques sans bouger).
Bref tout ça ne me semble pas si simple, bien sur il y a des gens qui ne font pas d'efforts, bien sur il y a des gens qui savent mais s'en foute et je suis assez d'accord avec poska je pense que le covid a bon dos pour les abandons (surtout en période estivale). Il y a aussi des gens qui se renseignent auprès de leur véto, sur internet, auprés d'asso pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire (et je pense qu'ils sont très nombreux en vrai) quand leur animal est devenu complètement dépendant d'eux.

----------


## borneo

J'ai eu un chien qui avait besoin d'aide pour se relever. J'avais fabriqué des harnais à sa taille (exactement) avec des bandes d'équitation en polaire. C'est un matériau doux et très solide.

----------


## borneo

> Je pense que pour certains c'est surtout l'excuse toute trouvée du moment pour abandonner son chien...



Je pense que la plupart des gens ignorent que l'aptitude à rester seul, ça s'entretient. J'ai une connaissance qui a négligé ça, car elle était toujours à la maison pour souci médical. Elle sortait son chien, mais elle ne s'absentait jamais. Le jour où elle a voulu reprendre une vie normale, ça a été la cata. 

On s'en rend compte quand c'est trop tard. Ce n'est pas forcément de la mauvaise foi.

Habituer un jeune chien à rester seul, c'est possible. Mais un vieux, déjà diminué par les maladies, ça peut devenir carrément impossible.

----------


## Poska

Et cette connaissance a abandonné son chien?
Je veux bien croire que beaucoup de chiens ont mal vécu la fin du confinement, mais que le premier réflexe de leurs maîtres soit de les abandonner? C'est qu'ils l'auraient abandonné de toutes façons, c'est juste un prétexte.
Je ne suis pas sûre que le vieux chien déjà diminué par la maladie soit la majorité de ces annonces.
C'est comme les déménagements ou arrivée d'un bébé, sauf cas très particuliers ça n'empêche pas de garder son chien, mais ça donne une "excuse". Quand on aime son animal on cherche d'autres solutions que leboncoin...

----------


## borneo

> Et cette connaissance a abandonné son chien?
> Je veux bien croire que beaucoup de chiens ont mal vécu la fin du confinement, mais que le premier réflexe de leurs maîtres soit de les abandonner? C'est qu'ils l'auraient abandonné de toutes façons, c'est juste un prétexte.
> Je ne suis pas sûre que le vieux chien déjà diminué par la maladie soit la majorité de ces annonces.
> C'est comme les déménagements ou arrivée d'un bébé, sauf cas très particuliers ça n'empêche pas de garder son chien, mais ça donne une "excuse". Quand on aime son animal on cherche d'autres solutions que leboncoin...


Non, pas du tout. Mais elle n'a plus eu de vie.

----------


## borneo

Je vous raconte toute l'histoire. Cette personne était en congé longue maladie, et elle a adopté un chien que sa maîtresse ne pouvait plus garder. Je me souviens parfaitement lui avoir dit de l'habituer dès le premier jour à rester un peu seul. Mais elle m'a répondu que ce n'était pas la peine, qu'elle était toujours à la maison.

Sauf que ce chien, probablement donné parce qu'il ne restait pas seul, a renforcé son angoisse en restant toujours avec sa nouvelle maîtresse.

Au bout d'un moment, elle n'a plus pu aller nulle part, ni au cinéma, ni faire des courses, sauf à emmener le chien.

Et ça a duré toute la vie du chien. Elle essayait de temps en temps de le confier pour partir quelques jours, mais tous ses amis avaient entendu parler du chien qui bouffe la porte d'entrée, le canapé et le papier peint.

Non, le chien n'a pas été abandonné, mais si sa propriétaire avait pris les choses en main, ça se serait passé autrement.

J'ai eu un chien qui n'a plus voulu rester seul pendant sa dernière année de vie, alors qu'avant, ça se passait bien. Ça a été une véritable galère.

----------


## jeanne_917

vieux mais il y a des traditions qui n'ont pas intérêt de se perdre  ::

----------


## superdogs

Les petits plaisirs du grand âge...

----------


## jeanne_917

pour lui les dentastik du we sont les petits plaisirs de tous les âges (il faut juste maintenant diminuer un petit peu la dose de croquettes pour continuer à donner des friandises tant aimées mais sans qu'il prenne du poids qui pèserait sur les jambes)

----------


## del28

j'ai voulu faire plaisir à Mimi et je lui ai acheté un paquet de dentastiks  (merci jeanne, pour cette fabuleuse idée  ::   ::  )
il n'avait pas aimé parce que liza n'aimait pas la première fois que je leur en ai filé
il vient de me dire que pas mieux là, mon dentastik, je pouvais à nouveau me le carrer profond  ::  (il a une façon de me regarder qd je lui file un truc qu'il aime pas, c'est tordant  ::  )

c'était une gaterie après que je lui ai lavé ses fefesses pleines de caca. jme suis rabattue sur les gateaux proplan. y m'a dit ''peut mieux faire MAIS pas mal qd même  ::  '' (lui, il kiffe les sticks de chez lidl, pour les sticks lidl, il remonte ses oreilles en mode ''très attentif'', il a une mine trop réjouie, il m'embarquerait presque un doigt en même temps qu'il prend son machin)

je m'en veux trop de l'avoir emmené chez le véto trop tot après le départ de liza. 
il était très perturbé en fait. bien plus que je pensais (ou alors c'était moi ....). le lendemain de cette visite horrible il a fallu que je lui donne une douche de fesses et il s'est rebiffé sévère aussi (enfin comme un mimi est capable de se rebiffer hein, ça va pas bien loin. m'enfin il est tellement doux que c'est vachement surprenant)

à la douche d'aujourd'hui il a été le bon chien adorable qu'il est et j'ai pu lui faire sa ptite coupe de poils d'anus sans souci

(quoi c'est pas interessant ce que j'raconte ? j'attends que la cuisine sèche, ça m'occupe  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## del28

ce matin j'étais fachée fachée après mimi.
qd on fait le tour, je le lache tjrs sur la partie campagne. normalement il m'attend quand on arrive sur la partie ville et je le rattache.
ça fait deux fois qu'il continue tout seul jusqu'à la maison. le dimanche matin ça va, y a pas un chat, mais quand même. il est trop imprévisible pour que j'accepte ça et je crois que ça va être fini pour lui la liberté

----------


## jeanne_917

Juste un retour d'expérience. Pour le moment, ça va peut être pas durer mais chaque chose en son temps, la cire de chez Morin c'est assez magique pour permettre a pravda de monter et descendre les escaliers. C'était toujours une petite frayeur quand il décidait de le faire seul (quand par exemple on était descendu alors qu'il dormait à l'étage ou qu'on allait aux toilettes et qu'il pensait qu'on était monté (la porte des toilettes est sous l'escalier, quand il voit quelqu'un y rentrer il semble claire qu'il pense que la personne est montée). Depuis qu'on lui met la cire il ne glisse plus du tout

----------


## borneo

Super !

----------


## POLKA67

Et ça laisse des traces de pattes  au sol la cire ?

----------


## May-May

Hiduc me rend dingue... Il a plusieurs cachets à prendre, au départ c'était facile, je lui collais avec ses friandises, et il les gobait ni vu ni connu. Ensuite il a compris qu'il y a avait un truc pas net, du coup même en les cachant dans plusieurs friandises, il a arrive à faire le tri (je n'ai toujours pas compromis comment), et il recrache systématiquement les cachets.
Ensuite j'ai planté les cachets dans du cheddar (aux grands maux, les grands remèdes). Au départ pareil, il croquait le tout. Maintenant, même en faisant une espèce de pâte, il arrive à trier.
Après, j'ai pris de la pâté dégueu qui pue (celle dont Douchka raffolait  :: ), ça passait tout debout. Maintenant pareil, même dans la pâté il trie.
J'ai tenté d'autres trucs (notamment de la vache qui rit), idem, il finit par recracher. 

Du coup je passe au plan 432, j'ouvre les gélules et j'écrase tout, ça me prend du temps (et beaucoup d'énergie), mais pour l'instant la supercherie fonctionne (ce qui entre nous m'étonne, habituellement quand Hiduc sent que la gamelle "n'est pas comme d'habitude" il ne mange pas).

Sinon au niveau santé, dès qu'on arrête les diurétiques, l'oedème revient systématiquement. Le véto me dit que c'est purement mécanique, il reste toujours un "fond" à chaque fois. 
Mais il se veut rassurant, il me dit qu'on a encore de la marge sur le traitement pour augmenter les doses si jamais ça persiste. 

Donc voilà voilà. Inspecteur la Peluche suit toujours le rythme de Scala, donc manifestement je me fais du souci "pour rien".

----------


## del28

t'as essayé les rillettes piégées ? (pour si jamais)

----------


## May-May

Ha bien vu ! Ce sera le plan 433  ::

----------


## Poska

Le coulommiers bien coulant et puant, 100% de réussite ici avec mes pensions récalcitrants.

----------


## lealouboy

Les knakis aussi  ::  

Coyot boy a 13 ans aujourd'hui  ::  Mon petit bonheur d'amour  ::  
Coyot et Daïs ont bien accueilli la petite soeur ( mon mari a choisi de prendre un chiot), ils font toujours leurs 2 balades quotidiennes, à leur rythme et qu'on adapte en fonction de leur forme  :Smile:  On prend plus souvent la voiture pour balader, ça permet de faire des chemins différents sans augmenter la durée de la promenade. Quand il fait chaud, on a trouvé un petit coin isolé à côté d'une rivière très propre.
On fait notre max pour conserver leurs plaisirs tout en tenant compte de leurs possibilités  :Smile:  

Coco a toujours son traitement pour les reins, Daïs pour le coeur et pour le foie et, en parallèle, on fait des cures de probiotiques et de compléments articulaires  :Smile:  
Ils sont plutôt bien pour leurs âges  ::

----------


## del28

léoulaphoto ?  ::

----------


## monloulou

Ici c'est avec 2 boulettes de steack haché, 1 devant le pif pour l'odeur et dès que le bec s'ouvre la 2è avec le médoc et immédiatement après la 1ère boulette. J'évite de toucher le piège après avoir manipulé le cachet, si récalcitrant c'est direct dans la gorge suivi d'une friandise.

----------


## lealouboy



----------


## del28

sont mignons en rang d'oignons  ::

----------


## charlotte2310

Galère ici aussi avec Charlie car il se méfie, si quand il vieillit je dois lui donner un traitement je suis dans la mouise. Ce que je fais cest que je larnaque en lui donnant plusieurs morceaux (dun truc quil aime beaucoup, et déjà rien que de trouver ça cest compliqué) avec rien dedans, et quand il avale de manière frénétique sans se poser de question je lui donne le morceau piégé. Je pousse jusquà redonner un ou deux morceaux sans rien pour quil réfléchisse pas trop à celui davant. Avec plusieurs cachets jaurais tendance à alterner morceau sans rien et morceau fourré.

----------


## lealouboy

Moi j'ai 3 goinfres  ::  Je colle tout dans la gamelle et ils mangent tout  ::

----------


## May-May

Lilou c'était simple, tout ce que je lui donnais, dans sa tête c'était forcément comestible, elle mangeait TOUT, alors les cachets je lui filais comme ça et elle ne rechignait jamais  :: 

inspecteur la Peluche porte bien son nom pour le coup, il se pose trop de questions je crois  :: 

Il a toujours senti quand je mettais des trucs dans la gamelle, s'il voit / sent / goûte quelque chose de "pas comme d'habitude", c'est louche, donc si c'est louche, c'est qu'il y a entourloupe, et s'il y a entourloupe il vaut mieux ne pas manger dans le doute. Quand bien même c'est en quantité infime.
Du coup je masque avec des goûts forts ou des odeurs fortes, mais il finit toujours par s'en rendre compte  ::  Ben ouais forcément ça fait beaucoup de bonus, alors c'est louche !

Par contre les fromages qui coulent / collent il n'en est pas fan. En plus d'être perspicace il est ultra difficile (Lilou mangeait TOUT, lui boudait tout  :: )

----------


## lealouboy

J'avais dit à mon mari, tu verras, il est possible de Radjae ne mange pas très bien pendant 2 ou 3 jours après son arrivée, c'est normal, elle sera un peu perdue... Que dalle, elle dévore depuis J1  ::

----------


## jeanne_917

la cire ne laisse aucune trace, que dalle et continue de fonctionner à merveille

Pour le médoc ça devient galère ici aussi. Je me disais quand pravda était jeune qu'en plus d'être formidable en bonne santé même malade il était chou parce que quand je lui montrais un médicament il ne s'enfuyait pas et que je n'avais qu'à un peu appuyer sur les joues pour qu'il ouvre la bouche en grand et prenne son cachet gentiment (le mieux c'était le phosphalugel, pour le coup il fallait le planquer pour qu'il en bouffe pas et il en a souvent eu besoin)
Depuis qu'il doit en avoir tous les jours (2X par jour) ça se complique. Il n'ouvre évidement plus la bouche tout seul (enfin on forçant si mais on a pas envie de forcer, peut être qu'on y sera obligé un jour mais pour le moment c'est pas le but). Au début on donnait dans du fromage mais monsieur ne veut plus que des croutes de fromage depuis quelques mois et va mettre un médoc même petit dans une croute...
La viande haché, pour une raison inconnu il n'en veut plus là on s'en sort avec de la rosette ou du jambon mais pas sur que ça dure...
faudrait des dentastik médicament, y a que ça qu'on est sur qu'il mangera

----------


## dogeorge

Ma p'tite vieille avalé tout, le must c'est rillettes ou VQR
beaucoup moins coopérative pour la pose de la couche le soir
je viens d'investir dans 2 vetbed

----------


## jeanne_917

Pour le coup, la couche avec pravda c'est easy, j'y croyais pas cet été quand on a du lui en mettre, il a pas ralé une seule fois, ni essayé de l'enlever (bon il a des mouvement de cul qui font que parfois quand il se couche ou se relève elle tombe mais sinon zéro problème). Je mesure ma chance

----------


## May-May

Je retourne chez le véto ce soir (j'y vais quasi tous les samedis matin, là je n'y suis pas allée samedi dernier donc boum, c'est ce soir  :: )

Dès qu'on arrête les diurétiques, Hiduc recommence à tousse dans les quelques jours qui suivent. Au départ c'était ponctuel, maintenant dès qu'on arrête, l'œdème revient au galop...

Il a toussé une grosse partie de la nuit (il tousse uniquement au repos, donc principalement la nuit, quand il est affalé comme un p'tit cachalot). Donc on va remonter les doses (et souffrir un peu plus à la prise du traitement  :: )

----------


## lili2000

Tu ne réduis pas petit à petit la dose pour voir à partir de quand ça marche plus ?
Bon courage ...

----------


## POLKA67

May-May, un truc qui marche depuis plusieurs jours pour la prise de médocs de mon chat c'est la saucisse de foie, existe en lots de mini saucisses ...rillettes, viande hachée, knacki n'en voulait plus...

----------


## May-May

Si je réduis les doses, mais dès qu'on stoppe, il tousse dans les 3-4 jours qui suivent, donc on sait maintenant que le cœur est vraiment trop fatigué pour qu'on puisse se passer des diurétiques. Enfin je parle vraiment de l'ISEMID, parce qu'on maintient déjà à vie le bénazecare qui n'est plus suffisant seul.

Du coup in a remonté les doses, et on a rajouté de la phytothérapie (ça avait été d'une grande aide pour Douchka et son IRC, alors pourquoi pas pour le cœur, entre nous le véto n'en avait parlé, et on m'a conseillé d'en parler donc ça lui a fait tilt).

Du coup je lui donne directement avec une seringue, sauf que... Il la recrache en crachant comme un lama  ::  Rah qu'il est fort mon Inspecteur la Peluche. Mais il ne m'aide pas des masses  :: 
Enfin là j'ai trouvé le truc ce matin, il n'a pas recraché, à voir dans les jours / semaines à venir parce que je sens que je vais en baver. Et vu comme ça sent fort, je sais d'avance que je ne le grugerais pas avec la bouffe, donc pas d'autre choix que de lui coller directement dans le bec.

Ce qui marche ne fonctionne que quelques jours, il est trèèèès exigeant. Donc on rame mais bon, on va attendre de voir comme ça évolue. Il m'oblige à innover, il me stimule, c'est pas l'Amour de ma vie pour rien  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage May-May  :: 
J'ai eu un chien cardiaque a qui je devais mettre les médicaments dans la gueule car il les trouvait tout le temps ...
Pour les diurétiques, il faut que tu trouves la dose minimale efficace, quitte de temps en temps faire des cures avec des doses plus forte en cas de "crise" ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

Pour les cachets pour le cur de Diana j'ouvre les gélules et je pile les cachets pour les mélanger à de la pâtée top qualité type Terra Canis ou topanga
Sinon je suis preneuse d'idées pour limiter le tartre sur un très vieux chien, Diana a une dentition épouvantable et l'haleine qui va avec. Vu l'etat de son coeur je n'ose rien lui donner du commerce je crains la teneur en sel et elle n'est plus anesthésiable pour un détartrage

----------


## Phnix

Tu as tenté de lui brosser les dents ?

----------


## del28

j'ai regardé la composition du plaque off (enfin re-regardé, vu que liza et mimi ne sont plus tout jeunes et que mimi a un problème de thyroide et un coeur pas top forme). 0.08% d'iode. c'est pas énorme (peut être que si à l'échelle des chiens je ne sais pas. en tout cas ici je donne du plaque off depuis plus d'un an et jamais eu de soucis)
sinon le véto m'avait proposé un liquide à mettre dans l'eau de boisson je crois. par contre je ne sais pas si y a du sel la dedans. j'ai pas essayé

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Tu as tenté de lui brosser les dents ?


elle a 14 ans, perdu énormément de poids et de mobilité suite à un AVC début juillet, j'aimerais vraiment éviter de l'embêter... et je ne suis pas sûre du tout qu'elle se laisse faire..

----------


## lili2000

Il faudrait lui faire une cure d'antibio

----------


## May-May

On a augmenté les doses de diurétiques, on a ajouté la phyto, et mon tout petit revit  :: 

En plus je lui ai acheté du maquereau chez le poissonnier, il est comme un fou, j'ai enfin trouvé LE TRUC qui le fait kiffer à fond (ça fonctionne depuis samedi, c'est un record !)

Mon véto n'utilise plus de vetmedin donc on passe sur du cardisure, j'espère que ça ne le chamboulera pas trop.

Bref on a retrouvé un semblant de vie normale et il est conteeeeent (et pot de colle +++). Inspecteur la Peluche reprend l'enquête !  ::

----------


## RBS

J'ai un vieux chien comme toi. ses douleurs s'aggravent, ce qui rend difficile de marcher parfois pendant de plus longues périodes.


J'ai entendu de bonnes choses sur le mélange de CBD dans sa nourriture mais je n'ai pas encore essayé. Voici https://www.cibdol.fr/encyclopedie-d...l-huile-de-cbd quelques informations sur ce que c'est. L'un d'entre vous a-t-il déjà essayé cela?

----------


## POLKA67

C'est Cardisure ici aussi, il me semble que c'est le générique du Vetmedin...

----------


## Poupoune 73

Oui il me semble aussi que c'est la même molécule

----------


## lili2000

Oui, ce sont les mêmes médicaments

----------


## Jade01

Mémé c'est quel dosage de cardisure ? Je crois qu'il m'en reste de mon Diego

----------


## May-May

C'est du 5 mg.

----------


## Zoe

Ma chienne aussi a du Cardisure 5 mg pour un poids de 6 kilos 1 demi matin et l'autre le soir

----------


## jeanne_917

Vous faite comment pour la nourriture en quasi fin de vie (le neuro nous a parlé d'eutha pour la première fois hier, il a dit que ce n'était pas une actualité brulante mais que fallait pas penser que pravda avait plus d'un an devant lui. Il a quinze ans et le neuro pense que si pravda multiplie trop les crises d'angoisse (il en fait beaucoup en ce moment et je suis absolument sure que c'est ça) c'est un peu méchant de le retenir mais que bien sur la décision nous revient et que pour le moment on y était pas.)

Le fait est qu'on fait trés attention à son poids à cause de l'arthrose et des douleurs supplémentaires que pourraient occasionner un surpoids (là il est bien, il a toujours eu tendance à être maigre mais c'est plus le cas, surement parce qu'il a moins envie de bouger) mais LE moment ou il est heureux c'est quand il mange et j'ai pas envie de trop le priver... Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire du coup

----------


## lili2000

Reste raisonnable mais fait lui de repas plaisir tant quand ça ne perturbe pas son tube digestif.
Pour le poids, c'est pas parce que tu lui en donneras + qu'il sera plus heureux, fractionné les repas au besoin pour qu'il ait l'impression d'avoir pleins de choses à manger quand il veut ...

----------


## POLKA67

Jeanne, 15 ans c'est formidable, donne lui à manger ce qu'il aime vu qu'il est dans la dernière tranche de sa vie...là c'est du rab avec vous... Ici je lui mets quelques croquettes dans un pipolino quand je m'absente ça lui fait plaisir car très gourmand sinon recette ménagère matin et soir depuis environ 2 ans...

----------


## jeanne_917

Je sais bien que cest du rab mais ça serait con que ça finisse dans beaucoup de douleur juste parce quon donne trop à manger...
Et puis cest pas trop les croquettes quil aime (il les mange hein, mais il kiff moyen), il se damnerait pour une friandise (dentastik markies... que des trucs bien pourris mais quil adore)

----------


## borneo

En fin de vie, je laisse manger ce qu'il veut.

----------


## POLKA67

> Je sais bien que c’est du rab mais ça serait con que ça finisse dans beaucoup de douleur juste parce qu’on donne trop à manger...
> Et puis c’est pas trop les croquettes qu’il aime (il les mange hein, mais il kiff moyen), il se damnerait pour une friandise (dentastik markies... que des trucs bien pourris mais qu’il adore)


Pour l'arthrose mon chien prend du locox en continu depuis près de 2 ans, avant c'était du séraquin en cure de 2-3 mois...je donne en petites quantités quand il mendie, style lècher le fond du yaourt, petit bout de fromage, de wasa, pomme, banane, etc... Le seul souci c'est quand mon fils est là pour quelques jours, lui donne des bouts plus grands, mon chien s'assied direct à côté de lui pour mendier, plus un seul regard vers moi...là je gueule mais ça ne sert à rien donc généralement je réduis légèrement un peu sa gamelle quelques jours avant et après... Et ostéo 1 ou 2  fois par an...

----------


## phacélie

Mon chien a environ 15 ans,je trouvais qu'il semblait haleter plus facilement ces derniers temps mais pas d'autres signes type fatigue, toux.
À l'auscultation du coeur RAS, à la radio RAS et le véto a prescrit du Benefortin sans autre examen "pour soutenir le coeur", du coup ça me pose question quand-même d'autant qu'en cherchant la notice sur le net (il ne m'a donné qu'une plaquette, traitement pour 1 mois) il y a des contre-indications,  qu'en pensez-vous, on vous a déjà prescrit ce type de médicament sans signes à l'examen, sans ECG ou sans échographie pour vos petits vieux ?
Je précise qu'il ne m'a même pas dit de revenir dans un mois, ni si il y aurait plus de contrôles, ni de faire attention à/ modifier son alimentation et quand j'ai demandé si je devais l'empêcher de courir, la réponse a été "non"...

----------


## phacélie

Personne n'a d'avis à me donner ?  ::

----------


## lili2000

Le benazepril fait baisser la tension, une de mes chienne en avait eu des années pour des problèmes d'hypertension dans les yeux. Quand elle a eu ses enucleations, on aurait pu arrêter mais comme elle était déjà âgées, on a préféré continuer le traitement bien qu'elle n'ai pas eu de pb cardiaque. 
Ce traitement est bon pour les reins aussi ( c'est ce qu'on donne aux chats insuffisant rénal)
Si tu veux en savoir plus, je te conseille tout de même de voir un véto qui fait des écho cardiaques.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu peux aussi faire faire une radio pour voir si le cœur a grossi

----------


## phacélie

Merci lili pour ta réponse, je n'ai aucune idée de la tension oculaire ou non de mon chien, enfin il n'a pas de glaucome, du moins apparemment.
En allant chez le véto, je voulais savoir s'il avait un problème cardiaque, ne pas passer à côté et là, je ne me sens pas plus avancée.

En fait je me suis demandée si le véto ne réagissait pas comme ça "juste" pour que je reparte avec une prescription ou "juste" en se disant qu'un vieux chien a forcément le coeur qui a besoin d'aide, mais je ne sais pas si on donne un traitement pour le coeur à tous les vieux chiens, "juste" comme ça, en fait ? D'autant que je pense qu'une fois le traitement commencé, il faut continuer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu peux aussi faire faire une radio pour voir si le cœur a grossi


Il a eu une radio, le coeur est de taille normale.

----------


## POLKA67

Pas d'idée non plus, mon chien a une pathologie cardiaque, peut-être qu'on donne ce type de médicament en cas de coeur fatigué ?

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour ta réponse POLKA.
Sur la notice du médicament,il est indiqué : 



> Chez les chiens :-Traitement de l'insuffisance cardiaque congestive.


Et j'ai cherché "insuffisance cardiaque congestive" et ça donne :



> L'insuffisance cardiaque congestive est la forme la plus commune et résulte souvent en une accumulation de liquide dans les poumons (œdème pulmonaire), plus rarement dans la cage thoracique autour du poumon (épanchement pleural), dans l'abdomen (ascite) ou encore dans le péricarde (épanchement péricardique).


Et il n'a fort heureusement rien de tel.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En tous cas, sur la notice, c'est la seule indication notée.

----------


## POLKA67

Ah mince, un peu léger le véto pour les explications d'autant plus que c'est un traitement ponctuel si j'ai bien compris...

----------


## Camila19

Glaucome et hypertension artérielle n'ont pas forcément de lien !
Et la tension artérielle (et oculaire) se prend chez un animal aussi. Pour moi sans écho, ni prise de tension je ne médicamente pas sans raison, sans savoir ni pouvoir contrôler. Je prendrai un second avis.

----------


## phacélie

> Ah mince, un peu léger le véto pour les explications d'autant plus que c'est un traitement ponctuel si j'ai bien compris...


Pas très explicite, c'est sûr, quant au côté ponctuel du traitement, peut-être qu'il s'est dit que c'était à moi de comprendre qu'il fallait revenir en fin de plaquette pour qu'il m'en vende une autre, je ne sais pas...

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour ton message Camila, je me disais aussi que j'allais prendre un autre avis avec plus d'examens, mais j'ai posé la question ici parce que je me demandais quand-même si je ne me posais pas trop de questions (un peu un trait de caractère, si l'on peut dire), si ce type de prescription se pratiquait, si d'autres personnes s'étaient déjà vues prescrire ce médicament quasi "d'office" pour un vieux toutou.

----------


## superdogs

> Pas très explicite, c'est sûr,* quant au côté ponctuel du traitement*, peut-être qu'il s'est dit que c'était à moi de comprendre qu'il fallait revenir en fin de plaquette pour qu'il m'en vende une autre, je ne sais pas...



C'est là que je suis surprise ; mon loulou est sous bénazacare, et le véto m'a dit qu'une fois commencé, c'était en continu...

----------


## phacélie

Ben oui, c'est ce que je me dis aussi ( souvenir d'un autre toutou sous traitement cardiaque).
Il avait quel(s) signe(s) ton loulou, quels examens ont été pratiqués avant de le lui prescrire, ce traitement ?

----------


## superdogs

De l'essoufflement, une toux épisodique, parfois au repos. Le véto et l'osthéo ont tous les 2 diagnostiqué un "souffle au coeur" à l'auscultation.

----------


## phacélie

Voilà, il y aurait un souffle au coeur (en fait j'ai eu deux chiens dans ce cas, sous cardisure, si je me souviens bien) ou quelque-chose de détecté...mais là, non, c'est juste moi qui ai dit que je trouvais qu'il haletait plus facilement (et encore, ça se calme assez vite quand-même), c'est ça que tu appelles "essoufflé" ?

----------


## superdogs

Dsl Phacélie, j'suis au taf en même temps.. 

Loulou n'a jamais été un grand coureur, mais il y a 2 ans encore, il me suivait, sur 3/4 h de course à pied, sans manifester de souci.

Quand j'ai constaté qu'il toussait après une excitation quelconque, ça m'a interrogé, puis quand à l'effort, j'ai vu nettement sa cage thoracique se soulever fort.
Juste avant le passage aux médocs, il toussait parfois sans aucun effort particulier

----------


## phacélie

Pas de souci superdogs  :: , merci !

----------


## Camila19

Un souffle cardiaque est forcément audible pour certaine pathologie (ex : fuite de la valve mitrale) mais pas forcément toutes (ex : cardiomyopathie dilatée).
Un traitement antihypertenseur style Fortekor, ne s'arrête jamais subitement. 
Tes doutes sont légitimes Phacelie et à ta place je suivrais ta première impression en prenant un second avis.

----------


## POLKA67

Mon chien a une CMD détectée suite radios puis échographie, en fait mon chien était très très fatigué, on était à la recherche d'une tumeur...rien n'avait été détecté à l'auscultation...

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour vos explications, Camila et POLKA.

----------


## superdogs

Séance osthéo ce matin pour Gringo ; deux nuits que je l'entendais gémir un peu quand il bougeait.. pauvre bonhomme, il avait une vertèbre (12e thoracique) coincée..

Du coup, le RV a été avancé de 15 jours par rapport à ce qui était prévu ; l'osthéo a fait un tour complet ; à la fin de la séance, j'avais un loulou sur ressorts, lol. 

Là, il dort, ti père.

Pis, je vais finir le loccox* entamé, et j'ai repris à l'osthéo sa "poudre magique" aux plantes, beaucoup moins onéreuse et qui fonctionne très très bien (base de prêle et lierre); mon véto tradi ne va pas être content.. mais moi, je le suis !

----------


## loup-blanc

@superdogs : J'ai un labrador de 10 ans et demi... Il est traité au naturel et alimentation de qualité... Il pète la forme et on fait tous les jours plus ou moins 5 kilomètres à pied !!!

Donc ils sont vieux oui mais... On peut leur donner un petit coup de main...

----------


## POLKA67

Pareil pour Casi, séance ostéo mardi dernier, aucpuncture, vide Yang rein, léger feu...
Elle envoie le diagnostic ostéopathique  et énergétique à ma véto et ordonnance de bourgeon Ginko et articulations que je dois commander encore mais du coup je pense quand même continuer le locox que j'achète pour 2-3 mois en ligne....
C'est vraiment top d'avoir une ostéo- acupuncteur, phytothérapeute qui a une formation vétérinaire...

----------


## Jello83

Mon papy de 12 ans a la forme pour son âge. Il a eu sa visite vaccin il y a une semaine. Il a bien entendu les yeux de son âge mais rien d'inquiétant et il me semble que par moment, il entend un peu moins bien mais rien d'alarmant non plus.
Seul souci, son poids suite à sa castration faite fin janvier pour raison médicale. Je dois réduire sa quantité de nourriture mais ça me fait mal au coeur car il n'abuse pas et c'est un chien qui se dépense encore beaucoup pour son âge (8/10 km de marche chaque jour), et peut-être passer aux croquettes "métabolic" mais qui du coup ne ciblent plus les besoins des chiens âgés. Alors je vais probablement faire un mix et le vétérinaire m'a autorisée à compléter avec des haricots verts et courgettes. Par contre au grand désespoir de mon poilu, pas de carottes car trop sucrées.
Vu tout ça et en vous lisant, je me dis que même s'il n'a pas pour l'instant de problèmes d'articulations ou autres liés à l'âge, si je change son alimentation, peut-être que je devrais lui donner un complément alimentaire ? Avez-vous des références ?
Merci d'avance et un bon dimanche à tout le monde.

----------


## del28

je donne du séraquin à mimi tous les jours depuis bien 2 ans
quand il m'est arrivé de lui faire un break j'ai vu la différence

----------


## Jello83

Merci Del je pense que je vais essayer. Sinon on m'a parlé aussi d'un complément humain qui fonctionnerait bien aussi sur les chiens : Nat&Form Harpagophytum Bio Articulations.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé ?

----------


## Jello83

Par contre quel que soit le produit choisi il va falloir que je trouve une idée pour lui donner car un bout de fromage chaque jour alors qu'il faut faire attention à son poids  ::

----------


## superdogs

Tu peux essayer avec un peu de yaourt( lait ou autre) s'il s'agit d'une poudre. C'est comme ça que je faisais avec Strella, elle adorait son "bonus" !
Sinon, l'harpagophytum, perso je n'ai pas essayé, mais une amie en a donné longtemps à son chien, elle en était très contente.

----------


## dogeorge

J'en donne depuis longtemps a ma p'tite vieille, je l'achète en poudre pure au kg chez un de mes veto

----------


## Jello83

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils, je vais tester.

----------


## jeanne_917

Harpagophytum pravda et moi on est rémoin que c'est vraiment incroyable (j'ai quasi plus mal au dos depuis que j'en prends et l'osthéo de pravda m'a dit que pour le moment il ne le sentait plus douloureux donc qu'on passait à une séance tous les deux mois pour entretenir (je lui ai dit que j'avais l'impression que c'était beaucoup mais il m'a dit que dans le cas d'un très vieux chien qui vit dans un endroit ou il doit monter des escaliers c'était bien d'entretenir))

Par contre depuis que j'ai vu que l'idée d'une espèce de reconfinement s'annonce je flippe à mort. J'ai peur que comme la première fois maison alfort ne soit plus ouvert, que se soit plus compliqué de prendre rendez-vous chez le véto... j'ai peur que pravda fasse d'un coup des crises d'épilepsie multiples (je sais bien que tout ça est irrationnel, il n'a pas fait de crises depuis des mois mais j'ai peur quand même). et puis j'ai peur qu'il nous quitte tout simplement... pendant cette année infernale qu'on a vécu si en plus ça ça arrive ça sera horrible

----------


## Jello83

Ce sont de bonnes nouvelles de santé pour toi et pour Pravda, ça fait plaisir. Il ne faut pas que tu penses au pire en cas de reconfinement. Attendons de connaître les conditions car normalement ils veulent essayer de limiter les dégâts économiquement notamment et donc laisser un maximum de personnes en activité et surtout ils disent bien ne pas vouloir pénaliser l'enseignement et que de ce fait la scolarité continue normalement pour tous les niveaux donc l'école vétérinaire devrait rester ouverte.
Gardons espoir, nous serons fixés ce soir.
Bon courage.

----------


## Quaraba

J'utilise pour ma chienne l'harpagophytum nat et form à raison de 4 gélules par jour avec glucosamine chondroitine MSM orfito (4 par jour). J'en suis contente.

----------


## Jello83

C'est pour quoi le glucosamine chondroitine ?
C'est quel gabarit SVP votre chienne, pour me rendre compte pour la quantité ?

----------


## Quaraba

Jello: C'est pour les articulations comme elle a de l'arthrose. C'est une doberman de 30 kg.

----------


## malko

les urgences du chuva restent ouvertes quoi qu'il arrive hein

----------


## jeanne_917

Merci Malko c'est déjà bon à savoir

----------


## malko

Le chuva reste ouvert tout court du coup. Seules les visites aux hospitalisés sont suspendues

----------


## jeanne_917

Oui le neuro nous a mailé pour nous prévenir à cas ou. Merci en tout cas

----------


## Zoe

Il y a juste un an je mettais ici que Ines ma canichette avait une insuffisance valvulaire et bien elle a un début d'oeudème pulmonaire et une fibrose pulmonaire qui s’installe, elle sous diurétique se qui fait elle fait sous elle même de la journée.
cette nuit elle n'a pas arrêter de bouger jusque deux heures et a 6 heures elle vomissait sur le lit.

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour Zoé,
Je ne connais pas du tout ces pathologies mais j'espère que le traitement va faire effet et l'aider à aller mieux.
Peut-être faut-il appeler le vétérinaire pour savoir si les vomissements et autres sont des effets secondaires logiques du traitement ?
C'est difficile de les voir vieillir et de se sentir parfois complètement impuissants.
Bon courage, plein de caresses à Ines.

----------


## POLKA67

Courage Zoé, c'est angoissant de les voir décliner...pour les pipis essayer de lui mettre une couche ou alèze dans son couchage sinon multiplier les sorties y compris la nuit, j'espère que tu as un extérieur...sinon tester un coin pipi sur le balcon ou dans une douche en y mettant une alèze ou puppy trainer...

----------


## Zoe

Je laisse la porte ouverte vers l'extérieur et sort quand elle veut mais ca coule comme si elle était incontinente donc alèses un peu partout, j'ai arrêter l'anti inflammatoire puisque je suppose que c'est ca qui la fait vomir? l'oeudème peu partir mais la fibrose pulmonaire non, j'espère juste que ca va pas s'aggraver.

----------


## Gwenie

Bonsoir,

mon chien a eu une prise de sang aujourd'hui (je n'y allais pas pour ça à la base, il ne devait la faire que la semaine prochaine, mais vu que le RDV d'aujourd'hui n'était pas prévu, je me suis dit autant tout faire en une fois). Une insuffisance rénale a été détectée il y a quelques mois (sa PDS de juin indique une urée à 0.94 g/l et une créatinine à 14.6 mg/l). Sa prise de sang de ce soir montre une augmentation de l'urée (1.43g/l) et une diminution de la créatinine qui est rentrée dans les normes (9.2 mg/l).

Alors, j'ai aussi demandé une SDMA, dont je n'aurais les résultats que la semaine prochaine (et donc je verrais avec le vétérinaire en fonction), mais quelle pourrait être l'explication de cette augmentation de l'urée, alors que la créatinine semble être redevenue normale? Certains ont-ils déjà vu le cas? Cela signifie-t-il qu'il ne s'agit en fait pas d'une insuffisance rénale?

----------


## Gwenie

Bonsoir,

mon chien a été chez le vétérinaire hier pour un problème qui lui fait penser à de la sénilité (c'est soit ça, soit une tumeur, mais pour le moment, on part sur la sénilité). Comment pourrais-je aider son cerveau à ne pas se dégrader trop rapidement?

----------


## del28

ton véto ne t'as rien proposé à ce sujet ? ni ne t'a expliqué les résultats de la PS ?
Liza avait du candilat

----------


## Gwenie

Si, j'ai du candilat et des acides gras à lui donner. Mais à part ça et le fais de le rassurer s'il refait une crise (bon, et le fait que s'il en refais une, il faudra faire un scanner pour voir si ce n'est pas une tumeur), il ne m'a rien dit d'autre. Je n'ai peut-être pas posé les bonnes questions non plus. Je le fais jouer avec un jeu d'intelligence (même s'il sait le faire, donc je ne sais pas si ça aide). 
Mais je ne sais pas s'il y a quelque chose qui puisse l'aider à éviter que son cerveau ne se dégrade trop pas en temps que médicament (ça, je pense que c'est le but du candilat), mais plus en type de choses à lui faire faire ou de compléments alimentaires (sachant que je validerais avec mon véto après), plutôt dans ce style-là. Je n'ai pas l'habitude de ce type de problèmes, alors je ne sais pas comment ça se gère.

Pour la prise de sang, elle a eu l'air étonnée quand elle a fait la comparaison avec les résultats précédents, puis a dit qu'on attendrait de voir les résultats de la SDMA. C'est quand je suis rentrée et que j'ai comparé que j'ai vu que la créatinine avait quand même bien baissé. Je suppose que la SDMA en dira plus, mais je voulais savoir si c'était déjà arrivé à certains, et ce que ça peut vouloir dire.
Ou alors, c'est un résultat de la séance d'ostéo qu'il a eu il y a un mois pour son arthrose.

----------


## del28

c'est jeanne qui a son loulou qui devient sénile, elle saura peut être te dire.
plein de courage en tout cas, c'est difficile de voir nos loulous décliner  ::

----------


## Gwenie

Merci.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Augmentation de l'urée la vet m'avait dit pour Diana que c'était lié à sa perte de poids, ça augmente du fait que la masse musculaire diminue (beaucoup)

----------


## Gwenie

C'est vrai qu'il a perdu du poids, cela pourrait l'expliquer. Je ne faisais pas le lien entre urée et poids; je le liais plus à la créatinine, merci.

----------


## Jello83

Mon précédent poilu avait effectivement eu du candilat, il perdait un peu l'esprit petit-à-petit donc je pense aussi que c'était pour ça.
Bon courage, c'est vraiment difficile de le voir vieillir.

----------


## superdogs

J'ai eu une chienne qui a eu aussi du candilat, au départ après un avc pour la retaper illico, et ensuite pour entretien.

Bon courage à toi, c'est un "déchirement tendre" si je puis dire, de les voir décliner.

----------


## Gwenie

Merci. Pour le moment, il n'a fait que deux crises (à une semaine et quelques d'intervalle) où il était complètement désorienté. C'est pour ça que j'essaie de trouver quelque chose qui pourrait aider son cerveau pour ralentir la progression de la chose. J'ai fait des recherches sur internet et il est question d'activités pour garder le cerveau actif comme de la recherche de nourriture (dans des tapis, par exemple; j'en ai vu un sur zooplus, je le lui prendrais à la prochaine commande) ou des jeux d'intelligence. Ca n'a pas nécessairement besoin d'être compliqué et plus la maladie avance, plus il faut que ce soit simple (donc je me dis que le jeu que j'ai, même s'il sait le faire, peut faire l'affaire).

A part ça, je n'ai pas encore vu d'autres pistes pour l'aider, mais si certaines ont d'autres idées.

----------


## Ploufplouf

Le stress d'être chez le veto, un repas pris moins de 12h avant la prise de sang, la déshydratation (ou la soif) ça peut faire augmenter l'urée.

Ici quand bilan sanguin, on fait une analyse d'urine avec un RPCU en même temps, comme ça on a réellement l'état des reins.

----------


## Gwenie

Stress chez le véto, pourquoi pas, mais ça m'étonnerait: il n'a pas l'air stressé et s'il n'était pas en laisse, il explorerait le cabinet.
Le repas avait été pris la veille au soir, donc plus de 12h. Il mange de la pâtée et a de l'eau en permanence à disposition (d'ailleurs, il ne s'est pas approché de sa gamelle en revenant de chez le vétérinaire), donc je ne pense pas qu'il soit déshydraté.

----------


## garfielda

bonjour j'ai un chien de 14 ans que j'ai en famille d'accueil définitive depuis 4 ans.
il a toujours eu des troubles neurologiques, il y a 1 an et demi il a fait 3 crises épilepsie dans la nuit + avc. il a mis un bon mois avant de pouvoir remarcher... il avait du candilat.
on a été faire scanner pour vérifier tumeur au cerveau et rien du tout... on est "juste" dans l'alzheimer + dégénérescence...
pendant 1 an ça allait à peu près hormis le fait qu'il ne soit plus du tout propre, et qu'il déambule tout le temps... il n'est plus vraiment avec nous mais il a quand même bon appétit...
mais depuis quelques jours ça devient très difficile, il se claque/coince partout, glisse sur son urine et tombe, et ne veut pratiquement plus manger...
je ne sais pas, je me dit que c'est peut être de l'acharnement thérapeutique (quoi qu'il n'ait aucun traitement sauf pour l'épilepsie, le neurologue m'avait dit que le candilat ne servait à rien) et que je suis égoïste et en même temps je me refuse à une euthanasie de complaisance juste parce qu'il vieillit, je ne sais plus quoi faire  :'(

----------


## Jello83

C'est difficile de prendre la bonne décision. Pour mon précédent toutou, j'avais dit au vétérinaire que ce serait à lui de me dire quand il considérerait qu'il souffrait trop et que c'était de l'acharnement car je savais qu'égoïstement je n'aurais pas sinon le courage de me décider.
C'est une décision importante, il faut vraiment bien réfléchir et effectivement ne pas le faire par complaisance. Il faut vraiment que ce soit uniquement pour le soulager s'il souffre.
Par contre n'y aurait-il pas des compléments alimentaires à leur donner pour leur cerveau ? Comme on fait pour les articulations...
Bon courage Garfielda, je sais à quel point il est difficile de les voir vieillir ainsi.

----------


## nat34

S'il ne mange plus.... . Il faut en discuter avec le vétérinaire et peser le pour et le contre, est ce que sa qualité de vie est suffisante pour qu'elle en vaille la peine ?

----------


## POLKA67

Est ce qu'il a encore du plaisir pour quelque chose ? quand il te voit, quand tu le câlines, le masses ? tu arrives encore à l'appâter par des petites gourmandises ?
 Peut-être lui donner quelque chose pour l'arthrose ou du CBD pour diminuer les douleurs articulaires ?
ou une petite séance d'osthéopathie ?  
lui mettre une couche s'il ne tient plus la nuit ? S'il ne réagit plus à rien cela devient difficile...

----------


## garfielda

merci à tous...
en vous écrivant ce message ce matin je me suis rendue compte qu'il était au bout, le seul plaisir qui lui restait était la nourriture... chose qu'il refusait depuis 2 jours...
je suis allée ce matin au veto et on a décidé de l'endormir paisiblement...

----------


## lénou

De tout coeur avec toi garfielda!  ::  L'absence d'appétit est réellement un signe... ::

----------


## del28

:: 
courage à vous.

----------


## garfielda

merci beaucoup

----------


## Chouck

Plein de courage Garfielda

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de réconfort Garfielda, les laisser partir paisiblement est souvent le dernier geste d'amour qu'on peut faire pour eux....

----------


## Jello83

De tout coeur avec vous Garfielda, bon courage.

----------


## nat34

::

----------


## garfielda

merci beaucoup à tous

----------


## May-May

Pleins de pensées Garfielda  :: 

J'ai rappelé le véto ce matin, mais il est absent aujourd'hui, je dois rappeler demain.

On a augmenté les diurétiques à fond mais la toux revient. J'avoue que je suis un peu dépité, il a des jours avec, où il pète le feu, il fait des partie de fou avec Scala, et des jours sans, où il la recadre sèchement parce qu'il n'a pas du touuuuut envie de jouer.

La dernière fois on avait évoquer un autre protocole, là on va le mettre en place et voir comment ça évolue.

En le regardant hier je trouve qu'il a pris un coup de vieux et qu'il fait vraiment "vieux chien". 

Enfin j'ai juste hâte de trouver une maison qui nous plaise avec un grand jardin, pour qu'on puisse en profiter au retour des beaux jours. Qu'ils puissent jouer comme des fou à fond la caisse et qu'on puisse profiter de l'extérieur, les 4 fers en l'air. je sais que ça lui manque vraiment de ne pas avoir de jardin pour lézarder au soleil.
Et ici, dans ma mini-cour squattée par mon proprio envahissant +++, on ne peut pas profiter.

Enfin ça passera, globalement il a le moral et tout va bien, c'est le principal.

----------


## superdogs

> merci à tous...
> en vous écrivant ce message ce matin je me suis rendue compte qu'il était au bout, le seul plaisir qui lui restait était la nourriture... chose qu'il refusait depuis 2 jours...
> je suis allée ce matin au veto et on a décidé de l'endormir paisiblement...


Désolée... les mots sont dérisoires, devant ces chagrins qu'ils nous donnent. Bon courage à toi

----------


## del28

bien bien,
c'est le tour de Michouille
15 ans dans 6 mois, très souvent désorienté, essentiellement le soir mais pas que, il tombe de temps en temps (arrière train qui se dérobe) deux pipis durant son sommeil récemment, ne supporte plus aucune espèce de manipulation, mange de moins en moins et ce qui m'ennuie le plus, ses verrues
il en a deux qui ont éclaté, je spraye quotidiennement à la biseptine mais bref, c'est pas top 
faut que je prenne rendez vous chez le véto pour en discuter, sachant qu'il n'y a pas de traitement à part une chir. est ce que ça vaut le coup de lui faire subir un tel stress alors qu'il lui reste peu de temps ? je ne sais pas.

----------


## Jello83

Que de tristes nouvelles en ce moment.
Effectivement, est-ce qu'il ne vaudrait pas mieux le laisser tranquille et lui éviter une anesthésie.
J'espère que ça va aller.
Bon courage.

----------


## POLKA67

Del il entend bien encore ? la désorientation pourrait provenir de là.... sinon cure de Ginko Bilbao bourgeons pour la tête ?
C'est dur de les voir décliner...

----------


## del28

il a perdu un peu mais oui il entend
je note le ginko

----------


## POLKA67

Au tour de mon chien d'être bizarre ce matin, généralement il m'arrache presque des doigts les médocs, compléments alimentaires que je lui donne à la main 1 à 1...ce matin a rechigné, j'ai dû m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois... idem pour le test bout de banane, pommes... par contre a mangé sa gamelle.... A eu droit à un shampoing et séchage en règle comme ça sera ready pour aller chez le véto en urgence si nécessaire, je vais avancer le check up des 6 mois, écho, biochimie....

----------


## del28

ah, ça date un peu mais j'espère que ça s'est arrangé pour ton toutou polka

bon, moi j'ai michouille qui part en chir vendredi.
je vais noter le maximum de verrues que je vois pour que le tour soit fait et qu'on ait la paix jusqu'à sa fin (que j'espère la plus lointaine possible oeuf course  :: )

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de bonnes ondes pour Michouille, avec l'anesthésie gazeuse cela devrait le faire avec et ce qui est top c'est que tu récupères un chien en bonne forme après, mon chien vient d'en subir une pour 1 scanner double zones + 1 écho derrière avec biopsie donc ça a duré un peu...

Casi est en soins palliatifs, sarcome digestif, la véto ne veut pas opérer, est sûre qu'il resterait sur le billard vu son âge, cardiaque, aura 14 ans début février.

----------


## del28

écoutes, c'est allé tellement vite que j'ai même pas eu le temps de parler anesthésie qd je suis passée à la clinique ce matin. de base, je pensais devoir prendre rdez vous en consult mais il part direct en chir sans passer par la case départ
je demanderai la gazeuse vendredi matin (je la demande systématiquement pour tout le monde maintenant de toute façon)


des calins à Casi  ::

----------


## superdogs

Oulala, j'ai eu peur.. j'ai lu vite fait "c'est allé tellement vite..." que j'ai cru qu'il était arrivé quelque chose à Mimich.. 
 Je suis encore au taf,, je reviens plus tard.

Des pensées et de l'amour virtuel pour Cali !  ::

----------


## del28

:: 
non j'aurais pas raconté de cette façon, t'inquiètes 
je suis en train de faire le point verrues  ::  va être couturé de partout mon gros loukoum. il en a partout partout sur les pattes. une sur chaque flanc, une petite au début du conduit de l'oreille. 
sauf l'oreille des grosses que si on les laisse, dans 2/3 mois on y retourne en cata (moi je voulais lui faire retirer en aout. mais bon, le véto a pas voulu cette nouille. vla le résultat  ::   :: )
 va être tout retourné encore qd je le récupèrerai. à l'aller il sera shooté total, je suis moins inquiète sur son état psy. je peux lui donner le médoc qu'on m'a filé pour rendre souris toute molle pour son histoire de découpage d'oreille.
je resterai avec lui le temps qu'on l'endorme. j'ai hate à vendredi, je ne suis pas tranquille, comme d'hab

----------


## POLKA67

Del, si anesthésie gazeuse il ne devrait pas être trop shooté...  généralement les vétos ne veulent pas trop retirer les verrues car risque de dissémination...

----------


## del28

quand les verrues finissent en tumeur bénigne sanguinolente, il faut retirer. 
et c'est bien le problème que je rencontre avec Mimi depuis toujours. et c'est la raison pour laquelle on lui a retiré régulièrement ses verrues depuis 11 ans (3 fois).
de toute façon qu'on lui retire ou non, elles se disséminent. c'est un virus, donc dans le sang

----------


## POLKA67

Tu as raison Del, si les verrues éclatent on n'a pas le choix... si anesthésie gazeuse peu de risque pour ton Michou, par contre à ta place je demanderais au véto si tu peux lui donner le calmant donné à Souris... 
Pour l'anesthésie je n'étais pas avec mon chien à cause du covid, j'ai juste pu attendre dehors,  le véto est venu me voir à l'extérieur pour me tenir au courant...

----------


## del28

oui, si je donne à michouille le même calmant qu'à souris, c'est parce que j'ai demandé si c'était possible  :: 
je ne donne jamais rien sans avis. déjà que moi j'ai du mal à avaler plus qu'un doliprane, je ne vais pas jouer les apprentis sorcières avec le gros Miche  :: 
(ça n'est pas un calmant à la base, c'est un anti epileptique humain)

ils me laissent entrer et être présente. j'étais là pour souris les trois fois. je serai là pour mimi.
je ne vois pas bien pourquoi ils refuseraient ma présence alors qu'en aout on était 4 dans le cabinet. 2 couchées sur lui à le tenir, une en observation et un à l'ausculter  (oui il a fait son vilain toutou  :: )

----------


## superdogs

On pense à toi Del et Mimiche (j'adore dire Mimicheuuu  :: ) demain matin..

Chez moi, c'est Gring qui va montrer au docteur mercredi prochain les espèces de "croutasses" vilaines qu'il a sur les babines, de chaque côté... j'sais pas ce que c'est, ça n'a pas l'air douloureux, des poils sont incrustés dedans ; à voir

----------


## del28

tu nous diras ce que c'est ?
tout est prêt ici. y plus qu'à

----------


## Jello83

Oui on pense à vous Del. Mimiche et toi serez ensuite soulagés et tranquilles.

----------


## del28

merci
je l'ai déposé. il a une gazeuse mais même la gazeuse est risquée pour lui ils m'ont dit ce matin. du coup il la feront la plus courte possible. ils vont lui retirer le maximum de verrues posant problème mais pas sure que ça aille au delà des trois très moches qui suintent.
j'ai hate d'aller le récupérer. je suis en stress total

----------


## superdogs

Je lève le nez du taf et me voici !! Tu le récupères quand ton poil long tie and dye ?

Bois un coup ! bah non, tu ne pourras pas conduire pour aller le chercher... bon ben mange alors !! surtout, gras, salé , sucré  ::

----------


## del28

je viens d'appeler, il est en observation post anesthésie, le véto a terminé la chir y a pas longtemps.
je dois rappeler à 13h pour voir si je peux le récupérer à ce moment là ou pas
je suis tellement soulagée, j'ai envie de pleurer un coup tiens

----------


## superdogs

Ah c'est bien aussi !

----------


## del28

:: 
j'ai fait les deux, j'ai pleurniché un coup et je suis allée me chercher une pizza bien calorique 
beurp

bon sinon, finalement il va attendre 14h45 mon titi d'amour parce que je viens de recevoir un mail de la direction. y a distri de chèques cadeaux à 14h30  :: 
ça n'arrive tellement jamais, je peux pas rater ça  ::  
ce soir j'y ferai cuire une belle cuisse de poulet à mon blond pour me faire pardonner cette attente imprévue

----------


## POLKA67

Ah trop contente pour ton mimi et pour toi ! Il faut des bonnes nouvelles de temps à autre, ça fait plaisir... Bravo tu as été vachement courageuse de tenter le coup ! C'est ton cadeau de Noël du coup...  :Smile:

----------


## del28

je suis un chouille énervée. la prochaine fois que je vais à la clinique (dans 15 jours, pour retrait des fils), il va se prendre une petite discussion le véto (puis tiens, non, je vais me calmer et je vais lui faire un mail, faut pas déconner)

sur le commentaire d'hospi (que heureusement je n'ai pas lu sur place, sinon ça aurait bardé)  il indique ''gnagna gna, papillomes très étendus gna gnagna, il vaut mieux privilégier des petites interventions avant que ça prenne de telles proportions''

what ze fuck ? je l'ai vu LUI, le chir, exprès en aout. parce que je m'inquiétais du nombre de verrues et que leur taille ne me plaisait pas  déjà pas à l'époque.
''non non c'est rien pas de souci c'est que des verrues circulez''. moi j'ai pas insisté du coup, c'est lui le véto, c'est lui qui décide d'après ce qu'il voit.
et là, en gros il me met gentiment dans la tronche que j'ai trop attendu.
j'aime pas bien qu'on me retourne les choses dans la gueule alors qu'il est largement responsable de la situation d'aujourd'hui  :: 

BREF  ::  il a ratissé large, Mimi a des cicatrices énormes de partout, je suis trauma, ça va passer mais là le voir dans cet état c'est trop. vraiment  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Oh mince Del, tu vas le chouchouter doublement ton mimi... les affirmations de nos vétos, sont tellement sûrs d'eux...

----------


## superdogs

Ecoute, ton Mimicheuuuuu est là, tout couturé, mais il va bien (hein?) ; chouchoute le, pleure un peu de soulagement et d'énervement, bois un coup, maintenant que tu n'as plus besoin de conduire, lol, et pendant le week-end, peaufine mentalement le mail récapitulatif de ta visite en août... au véto.
 ::

----------


## del28

ça va mieux. je tricote, ça me détend.
les retours de chir je les ai tjrs très mal vécus. c'est jamais une partie de plaisir ds les premières heures. en tout cas chez moi.
j'ai quasi pas dormi la nuit dernière en plus. la fatigue et le voir tout couturé de partout marchant difficilement et en descente de défonce en plus, ça me fait souffrir et ça me  fait culpabiliser total.
j'aurais du insister en aout. j'ai merdé c'est vrai (mais je suis pas la seule  ::  )

il a mal partout le pauvre. 
Il a voulu monter dans la chambre et il s'est cassé la gueule dans les escaliers. qd je suis arrivée il essayait de passer entre les barreaux de la rampe. n'importe quoi. j'ai bloqué l'accès, il a pas mal tourné un peu partout en total désorienté et claudiquant vu qu'il a mal aux papattes, bref. 

il a réussi à monter sur le canapé finalement et il dort dans sa position du moment, le culcul à moitié dans le vide (non mais qu'est ce qui lui prend en ce moment de dormir comme ça  :: ) . j'ai mis son autre dodo dessous pour si jamais il se casse la figure cette nuit.

qd je suis arrivée à la clinique il faisait un gros scandale désespéré depuis une bonne heure. j'en étais malade de l'entendre appeler au secours comme ça.
il a une 40aine de points de suture un peu partout. le dos et les flanc c'est super impressionant vu que c'est de la grosse cicatrice mais bon, ça guérira tout ça. 
il est pauvret mais il n'a pas boudé les ptits sticks gateau qu'il adore, c'est déjà ça. et puis il a bu, il a fait pipi et caca, les boyaux fonctionnent 
il a 10 jours d'antibios, j'ai mis de la bétadine dans un spray pour pouvoir lui faire les soins sans le toucher et lui faire mal. 
demain je lui mettrai un débardeur à moi (la touche qu'il a avec le débardeur, à mourir de rire. je lui ai mis cette semaine pour éviter qu'il tripote son gros truc au flanc)

c'est frankenMimi là  ::

----------


## Jello83

Comment s'est passée la nuit pour Mimi ?
Il ne faut pas te culpabiliser, c'est le véto qui est responsable et ça serait bien qu'il assume au lieu de se dédouaner.
Tu ne pouvais pas savoir, ce n'était pas à toi d'insister, tu n'es pas véto. Si on fait appel à eux c'est justement parce que c'est leur métier et qu'ils s'y connaissent.
Il ne faut plus que tu ressasses, c'est fait. Je sais que c'est beaucoup plus facile à dire car quand on les voit souffrir, on ne peut s'empêcher de se dire qu'est-ce qu'on aurait dû faire avant ou mieux...
 Mimi va aller mieux maintenant. C'est vraiment bon signe qu'il ait réussi à monter sur le canapé et qu'il dorme, qu'il mange ses gâteaux, qu'il boive...
Et en plus il aurait même droit à son déguisement  :: 
Bon courage à vous deux.

----------


## superdogs

Comment s'est passée la nuit pour vous 2 ? Jello a raison...

----------


## del28

il a passé une bonne nuit merci  :Smile: , pas sur le canapé mais au sol sur son dodo moelleux
ce matin ça a été dur dur, il devait être tout ankilosé des papattes, il n'arrivait pas à se lever mais après une dizaine de minutes je l'ai entendu claudiquer vers la porte d'entrée.
il a bu, mangé des sticks trop bons, m'a fait un vent pour manger pour de vrai sa patée pedigree dégueu habituelle (il ne mange pas ''meilleur''. j'ai une quantité astronomique de boites diverses roccoe, taste of je sais pas quoi et autre qui sèche dans le placard  ::  ça sera du pain béni pour mon assoc de vieux chiens pas loin dans qqes mois. font moins la fine bouche)
du coup à mon retour de courses il a eu du poulet cuit fumé lidl et il a dévoré.
il se plaint pas mal tout doucement mais voilà, je fais ce que je peux pour adoucir sa petite misère actuelle.

je lui ai pschitté la bétadine .... enfin comme j'ai pu  ::  marqué au fer rouge, il file comme si le diable était à ses trousses. purée il est plus simple DU TOUT à soigner celui là. 
je me demande comment on va goupiller les fils à retirer dans 15 jours. rien que le porter pour le monter dans la voiture (vu qu'il arrive plus à sauter dans le coffre), c'est source de rebiffage 
je me demande s'il faudrait pas que je lui achète une boite de transport. ça serait plus simple de le mettre dedans et de soulever le tout (et ça serait aussi plus simple pour le monter sur la table du véto) Faut que je regarde sur le net si je peux pas en trouver une sur roulettes.

----------


## Jello83

Les nouvelles sont rassurantes. Ca va aller mieux de jour en jour.
Bonne idée la boîte de transport, il en faudrait une où il puisse rentrer seul dedans mais est-ce qu'il le fera ?

----------


## del28

coucou
ça va mieux aujourd'hui, il est plus alerte 
et casse couille, caprice alimentaire  ::  . il me restait un sachet fraicheur chat, à part ça, pouark il dit après avoir mis le nez dans tout ce que je lui propose. il me fatique. je dégaine le poulet roti. je vais le mettre au four tout de suite tiens.
pour qu'il prenne son médoc dans ses sticks, j'ai du les laisser 10 mn dans un bocal qui contient des friandises qui puent les pieds (même les mouches ça les attire ce truc, horrible. m'enfin il adore lui)

oui la boite il entrera. faudra que je l'y pousse un peu m'enfin  ::

----------


## Jello83

Effectivement il ne devrait pas se faire prier pour un bon poulet  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Ah ça fait plaisir, déjà il a moins mal....

----------


## Naloune

Franchement Del je sais qui j'aimerais le plus rencontrer, toi ou Mitchel  ::

----------


## del28

Mittchel va BEAUCOUP mieux et fait hyper la gueule là tout de suite
il a essayé de me bouffer pour un simple pschitt qui fait même pas mal, il s'est pris une claque au cul direct et il a bien compris pourquoi
ptit con va. tu vas voir, moi aussi jpeux être désagréable
du coup, il s'est  couché dans son dodo tout de suite et il me tourne le dos  ::  (signe qu'il me fait la gueule fort fort. m'en fous. ça va bien. je me décarcasse depuis vendredi soir pour lui, j'ai été aux ptits soins, faut peut être pas trop en profiter non plus  ::  )

sinon il a rien bouffé de la journée (à part mon bras ahah)
je m'apprêtais à lui décongeler de la viande (après avoir ouvert trois boites différentes, avoir cuit un poulet roti) et ben NIET ! tu veux pas manger, mange pas, jm'en fous  :: 

et demain je monte la muse  ::  (menace ultime  ::  . non mais je vais la monter pour de vrai. je sais qu'il ne me fera pas mal et qu'il serrera jamais qd il me chope. mais qd même, je me sentirai plus peinarde pour le pschitter tranquille).

----------


## superdogs

Même pas le poulet rôti ??  :: 

Sacré poilu...  ::

----------


## del28

je lui ai fait comme pour un humain en plus. à la poudre de perlinpinpin qui donne un bon ptit gout, j'ai fait plein de sauce, j'ai tout coupé/enrobé dans la sauce. il a léché .... la sauce ...  ::  il a laissé tous les ptits bouts bien secs.

demain j'irai (encore) claquer des sous que je n'ai plus pour lui acheter des sachets fraicheur chats et des pedigree en sauce fabriqués  pour la France  :: 
(les pedigree que j'ai commandé chez zooplus, rien à voir. c'est des boulettes. les pedigree de chez leclerc c'est des ptits morceaux. encore une tonne de boites qui vont me rester sur les bras mais bref)

dans 15 jours, ça sera gazeuse pour lui virer les fils à mon avis. même défoncé au gabapentène il était réactif vendredi. on n'y arrivera jamais sans.
j'ai commandé sa boite à roulettes à l'instant chez zooplus.

----------


## POLKA67

Tu as essayé les oeufs sur le plat ou omelette baveuse ? ça marche bien ici avec mon chat qui est en net surpoids mais pas morfalou, généralement je leur donne le jaune quand je cuisine pour moi...

----------


## del28

ah ben tiens, je m'en suis fait ce soir, je lui ai proposé du jaune et la réaction ça a été ''mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette horreur''  :: 
on verra demain. au moins je suis sure qu'il engloutira les sachets fraicheur à défaut

----------


## Jello83

Mon poilu ce qui marche bien à manger quand il ne veut pas le reste ce sont haricots verts, carottes, poisson, steak haché par exemple  :: 
Ah nos poilus, nous les aimons tellement qu'ils sont capables de nous pousser à bout  :: 
En tout cas, ça montre qu'il va mieux, il retrouve son petit caractère.

----------


## Mam Bo

Comment va Mimi aujourd'hui ?

----------


## del28

bou, grosse forme.
impossible de lui pschitter la bétadine, c'est l'enfer. 
la muse c'est bien mais ça n’empêche pas les sauts de biquette dans tous les sens. il fait vraiment n'importe quoi, j'ai trop peur qu'il se blesse
(non mais comment un chien aussi malléable a pu se transformer en taz comme ça en moins d'une semaine, ça me dépasse. l'an dernier, le véto lui a décollé une très grosse verrue d'oreille comme ça, tout doucement et tout tranquillement. il n'a pas bougé d'un poil. aujourd'hui, tu lui fais ''pouk'' du doigt, il part comme un pet sur une toile cirée)

je file lui chercher à manger. il a à peine grignoté ce matin

----------


## POLKA67

Il a été traumatisé par son opération chez le véto du coup plus confiance, il a de la mémoire le loulou...

Je donne aussi du foie de poulet que je fais revenir avec un peu d'huile d'olive, ça marche pour mon chat mais pas tous les jours non plus....

----------


## del28

je ne pense pas non. il a été opéré deux fois dans cette clinique avant de se mettre à vriller 
moi je pense que c'est lié à l'absence de liza. qui a toujours été présente jusqu'à aout dernier, première fois ou il s'est comporté en vilain chienchien

bon, Michouille veut manger français  :: 
il vient de dévorer de bon coeur 400 gr de pédigree recette en sauce.
qui n'ont rien à voir à l'aspect avec les boites zooplus
j'ai regardé d'ou elles viennent. UK  ::  . ceci explique cela  ::  ( ::  )

----------


## Naloune

Oui se retrouver tout seul, surtout si Liza était une grosse référence pour lui ça doit le changer quand même un peu j'imagine...
Caresse au vilain chien trop chou malgré tout  ::

----------


## superdogs

> bou, grosse forme.
> impossible de lui pschitter la bétadine, c'est l'enfer. 
> la muse c'est bien mais ça n’empêche pas les sauts de biquette dans tous les sens. il fait vraiment n'importe quoi, j'ai trop peur qu'il se blesse
> (non mais comment un chien aussi malléable a pu se transformer en taz comme ça en moins d'une semaine, ça me dépasse. l'an dernier, le véto lui a décollé une très grosse verrue d'oreille comme ça, tout doucement et tout tranquillement. il n'a pas bougé d'un poil. aujourd'hui, tu lui fais ''pouk'' du doigt, *il part comme un pet sur une toile cirée*)
> 
> je file lui chercher à manger. il a à peine grignoté ce matin



 ::   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu as essayé les abats, vite fait revenus à la poele ?

----------


## del28

bé tu sais, là je vais me contenter de le laisser manger ses pedigree adorées qqes temps (au moins jusqu'à janvier si possible mimi siteplé) parce que ce mois ci, entre son opé, ses médocs pour l'hypothyroidie et sa caisse de transport, j'en suis à 450 balles  :: 
j'étais déjà HS financièrement, avec ça et noel ou je dois assurer un minimum, je suis à mille lieues sous la mer  ::

----------


## del28

sujet bétadine  :: 

étant donné le fiasco de la pulvérisation partout en même temps, en douce, en le tenant, en l'attachant, en le muselant, j'ai abandonné tout ça, c'est contre productif
je prend la fiole (qu'il a bien repéré que c'était le pschitt pschitt diabolique  ::  ) et je le suis jusqu'à la cuisine (en général hein, vu qu'il fuit en espérant que la porte d'entrée sera ouverte)
je lui fais un gros calin, je lui explique à quoi ça sert toussa et je pschitt un seul coup à chaque fois (en même temps je ne peux pas faire plus, vu que je le laisse se sauver)
le sol de ma cuisine de blanc devient orange par petites touches vu que je rate beaucoup la cible m'enfin à l'impossible nul n'est tenu.

il est trop marrant parce qu'il se couche de manière à planquer qu'il se lèche la papatte en douce. du coup je lui dit que non faut pas toucher au bobo et là il me regarde avec un air super excédé  :: 

sinon il a le bidou bien rempli, il a mangé à midi, à 15h et ce soir;
et il pête  ::   dieu qu'il pête. c'est affreux ces boites pedigree pal en sauce. je vis dans un nuage constant d'odeur de pets qui puent  ::  . m'enfin au moins il mange  ::

----------


## Jello83

Il se venge en pétant  :: 
En tout cas, il est bien ancré dans notre époque, consommons français  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou,

Je n'étais pas passée depuis un bon moment  :Smile:  
Daïs nous a fait une grosse frayeur mi novembre, elle a déclaré une pancréatite mais elle est bien remise. 
Coyot a fait une grosse crise d'arthrose avec fièvre, il est toujours sous tramadol et on a commencé le protocole ARA 3000 béta, il aura la seconde injection ce soir. Sous tramadol, il est super bien, il joue, il mange, il se balade donc on est contents  :Smile:

----------


## del28

moi qui voulait me débarasser du tramadol que j'ai dans ma pharma (je ne prends pas ces trucs là), je vais le garder parce que c'est pas le premier message ou quelqu'un en parle pour son loulou
tu lui donnes quoi en posologie ? que je note dessus le jour ou je serai amenée à lui en donner au michouille ?

ici il a une forme terrible. il mange comme 4, est gai comme un pinson, calin toussa, il est reparti comme un tour mon bébé. ça m'aide bcp, j'ai pas besoin d'un autre drame là.

----------


## Jello83

C'est génial, il se remet super bien, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## lealouboy

> moi qui voulait me débarasser du tramadol que j'ai dans ma pharma (je ne prends pas ces trucs là), je vais le garder parce que c'est pas le premier message ou quelqu'un en parle pour son loulou
> tu lui donnes quoi en posologie ? que je note dessus le jour ou je serai amenée à lui en donner au michouille ?
> 
> ici il a une forme terrible. il mange comme 4, est gai comme un pinson, calin toussa, il est reparti comme un tour mon bébé. ça m'aide bcp, j'ai pas besoin d'un autre drame là.


Coyot prend 2mg par kilo 2 fois par jour mais on peut aller jusqu'à 4mg par kilo  ::  
Il prend du libération prolongée, c'est beaucoup plus pratique car c'est une prise toutes les 12h, avec le tramadol classique c'est toutes les 8h donc ça m'obligeait à me coucher à minuit  ::  

Coyot fait 23kg donc il a 50mg LP à 8h et à 20h  :Smile:  

On va bientôt réduire pour voir si l'ara béta fait son effet  :Smile:  

Aujourd'hui, à 13ans, tout ce qui compte, c'est son confort  ::  Ils ont aussi du flexadin tous les jours et sur Daïs, les résultats sont spectaculaires, ça aide sûrement Coyot aussi mais il est trop douloureux pour que ce soit suffisant.

----------


## Jello83

Pour les articulations de mon poilu qui a eu 12 ans en août, je lui donne Nat&Form Harpagophytum Bio Articulations.
Je ne sais pas si ça vient de ça mais en tout cas, il tient toujours ses 8/10 km de marche par jour, il monte et descend du canapé sans problème, saute pour faire des fêtes...  ::

----------


## superdogs

Résultats de la consultation de mercredi pour les croûtes de Gringo, il s'agit d'une pyodermite superficielle au niveau des babines. Bon, superficielle, mais à soigner/surveiller de près si j'ai bien tout compris.

Là, je dois lui nettoyer après chaque repas les babines, avec Bétadine + pommade antiseptique, pendant 15 jours. Il n'est pas très coopératif..... :: 

Le véto dit que ça risque de se produire régulièrement, parce que le milieu est humide, avec des plis. A surveiller également la verrue qu'il a sur la truffe..

Des trucs de vieux quoi, mais je ne me plains pas, il a bonne forme ; hier, on a marché 6 kms avec Alma et 2 autres chiens ; il a super bon appétit, le meilleur moment de la journée ! et bon sommeil aussi. 

Pour son ouïe qui fiche le camp, faut faire avec ; et c'est là que c'est chouette d'avoir toujours associé un geste à un mot  ::

----------


## del28

je reçois la boite à roulettes de mimi aujourd'hui. je suis soulagée, je commençais à me dire que je ne l'aurais pas à temps pour aller chez le véto lui faire retirer les fils
ils veulent lui retirer sans gazeuse. soit. ça va être l'enfer mais c'est eux les spécialistes. je dois lui donner du gabapentene mais vu l'effet qd je l'ai emmené pour l'opé, je ne suis pas tranquille.

hier il est revenu du jardin avec du caca partout. le nettoyage a été une épouvantable lutte (y a que la douche possible, il en avait partout sur l'arrière train). 
le rassurer, lui parler, lui expliquer, peine perdue. j'ai eu mal au coeur mais il n'y a que qd j'ai haussé le ton qu'il a repris ses esprits, s'est calmé et est est allé/resté dans la douche à peu près calmement le temps que je lui décolle tout au jet doux

caisse reçue, montée, testée dans la voiture. elle rentre pile. ouf

----------


## Jello83

On n'aime pas se mettre en colère c'est certain mais là c'était pour son bien et au fond, il le sait, c'est pour ça qu'il s'est laissé faire.
Génial pour la caisse, tu es parée, c'est parfait. C'est quand déjà le retrait des fils ?

----------


## del28

lundi prochain après midi

----------


## nad

Bonjour! Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise du Locox?

----------


## del28

:: 
ici Mimi est sous séraquin et ça lui réussit plutot très bien

----------


## lealouboy

Del : tu lui donnes combien en gabapentine ? 

J'en prends depuis quelques mois et c'est tout ou rien, au début ça m'empêchait de me relaxer et maintenant, je dors comme une masse et le matin j'ai l'impression de me réveiller d'un coma  ::  
Peut-être voir avec la clinique s'il ne peut pas avoir une autre molécule ?

----------


## del28

c'est ça ou le calmivet 
je lui en donnerai deux, je peux monter jusque là. et puis cette fois il n'aura pas besoin de marcher vu qu'il sera en boite.
parce que rien qu'avec un c'était un peu branlant tout ça même si ça ne l'a pas empêché de stresser un max et d'être réactif

----------


## POLKA67

> Bonjour! Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise du Locox?


Mon chien,14 ans prend le locox en continu depuis près de 2 ans, avant c'était du seraquin en cure...je ne saurais dire si cela a servi, c'était du préventif, mon chien a les hanches pourries, le reste ça va à peu près...
En phytothérapie Gemmo articulations (cassis, vigne, vigne vierge) devrait être mieux d'après l'ostéo qui fait aussi de l'acupuncture, phytothérapie et est Dr vétérinaire... 10 gouttes pour 14.5 kg... pas encore commandé, mon chien est depuis peu sous cortisone ce qui atténue aussi les douleurs articulaires... Laboratoires Biogemm mais je suppose que ça peut se commander partout.

----------


## superdogs

> Bonjour! Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise du Locox?



Utilisé pour 2 de mes chiens, mais j'ai avantageusement remplacé par une poudre phyto que me "donne" le véto ostéo ; moins cher, dure beaucoup plus longtemps, et avec franchement des effets visibles. Avec une posologie de 2 cc sur 2 jours/7 (1 cc par jour quoi pendant deux jours )

Sous loccox, j'avoue que (c'est uniquement un sentiment personnel) je ne voyais pas les mêmes effets bénéfiques. Et mes loulous ne sont pas des géants, mais pas des petits petits non plus, du coup, la facture est moins importante. Sans compter l'effet chimique que j'essaye d'éviter au max.

Encore une fois, avis perso. Chacun se fait son idée, bien sûr

----------


## POLKA67

Pas  si mal que ça la composition du locox pour le cartilage, chondrotoïne, glucosamine, zinc, manganèse, vitamine E, C etc... je donne 1 comprimé par jour, la boite de 30 est à 16,50 €...

----------


## superdogs

Encore une fois, j'ai donné un avis que j'ai bien qualifié de personnel.

Pour les deux chiens dont je parlais, l'une faisait 33 kg, avec une prise bi-quotidienne (2 boîtes/mois), des soins lourds pour un cancer de l'ongle, des suites opératoires, l'autre pesait 28 kg, même posologie, et a été hospitalisée une bonne semaine par la suite pour une piroplasmose, avant de partir brutalement d'un retournement d'estomac, avec euthanasie et incinération. Effectivement, la facture peut être lourde, même si le locox n'est pas si cher, à la base. Tout est question de réalité individuelle, de circonstances, et d'accumulation des sommes.

Je n'ai parlé que de mon expérience personnelle, pour répondre à la question posée par Nad. Et je n'ai pas mentionné, et il n'était pas demandé de détails par rapport à d'autres soins parallèles.

Je ne voudrais pas que l'on me taxe de rétention du portefeuille pour mes poilus/griffus ::

----------


## Jello83

Nous ici la facture a été salée, 120 € juste pour une allergie (mon vétérinaire est bon mais ses tarifs deviennent de plus en plus exorbitant) et tout ça pour un résultat très mitigé.
Je te rejoins Superdogs, s'il faut payer pour nos poilus, on paie mais si on peut trouver des alternatives moins onéreuses, c'est mieux. Surtout que j'ai l'impression au fil des années que nous sommes vraiment devenues des vaches à lait quand on voit le prix des médicaments vétérinaires.
J'ai un poilu allergique depuis plusieurs années mais c'était jusque là saisonnier au printemps /été.
Il y 6 ans, on a fait tests, désensibilisation... mais ça n'a absolument rien changé.
On a essayé bon nombre de traitements et le seul efficace c'est le Dectancyl mais le problème c'est que c'est à base de cortisone. Donc s'il se met à faire des allergies n'importe quand pour rien, on ne va pas pouvoir le mettre en permanence sous cortisone.
2° allergie en 3 mois et hors période saisonnière. A priori, il est possible qu'avec l'âge les allergies s'accentuent. Il a eu 12 ans en août.
Là le vétérinaire a voulu réessayer Apoquel qui n'avait absolument pas fonctionné il y a plusieurs années et qui pour l'instant semble toujours complètement inactif.
Est-ce que vous avez des chiens allergiques ? Quels sont leurs traitements... ?

----------


## del28

les médocs / les vaccins, c'est hyper cher oui. TVA à 20% ça aide pas.
qd je vois la différence de prix entre le lévothyrox pour humains et le forthyron, ça fout les boules (26 e pour l'un et 5e pour l'autre)
j'ai pu avoir du lévothyrox qqes années pour michouille d'une manière détournée, mais ce qui m'agace c'est que les vétos refusent de faire une ordo médoc humain alors qu'ils le peuvent. le gabapentène, ça n'a dérangé personne de me le prescrire.
je vois d'autant moins en quoi ça pose problème que bien sur, y a pas de remboursement par la sécu qd c'est pour les loukoum

moi j'ai vraiment rien à dire sur les tarifs de mes vétos. je m'en fichais de payer du moment qu'ils sont correctement soignés.

m'enfin je vais peut être déchanter car j'ai trouvé une clinique véto qui a moultes avis très favorables près de chez moi (j'y suis déjà allée mais le vieux véto très bien partait en retraite et ne trouvait pas de repreneur; j'ai un peu erré dans le secteur et je suis retournée à ma clinique historique parce que j'étais vraiment pas inspirée par ceux qui m'ont reçu. mais là, avec le drame shoushi, j'ai plus envie du tout de faire soigner qui que ce soit là bas. 
pourtant ils m'ont fait une énorme fleur sur la note mais je ne supporterais plus de me retrouver face au véto qui m'a reçu. il avait déjà eu une attitude et des mots qui m'ont fait mal qd j'ai fait endormir liza, j'étais passée outre, là je peux plus

----------


## nad

Tom a eu du Locox pendant longtemps, ça l'a bien aidé.


Maintenant qu'il n'est casi plus valide (on l'aide à la marche avec une harnais de maintient), ce n'est plus tellement utile.


Du coup il est passé à l'arphagophytum. Je vois que vous êtes plusieurs à l'utiliser avec succès. C'est rassurant!

----------


## phacélie

Il semble que certains le fassent quand-même mais d'après le Code de la Santé Publique qu'ils se doivent de respecter, les vétos n'ont pas le droit de faire une ordonnance pour un médicament pour humain quand il existe un médicament pour chien (ou autre animal).

C'est vrai que malheureusement le rapport humain n'est pas toujours celui qu'on aimerait avoir/qu'on supporterait/qu'ils devraient avoir même d'après leur code de déontologie, dans des moments difficiles en plus.
Mais c'est certainement moins évident à évaluer/à démontrer comme faute de leur part qu'une prescription pour un médicament qui est une preuve matérielle.

----------


## Jello83

C'est normal que le prix interpelle quand tu paies 30 € pour une semaine de traitement d'un médicament vétérinaire inefficace contre 5 € un médicament humain pour 3 semaines mais à base de cortisone.
Plus la lotion apaisante qu'il m'a vendue 17 € 125 ml que je trouve à 15 € 250 ml sur internet, auprès d'une société française !
Donc j'ai beau ne pas compter pour mon poilu, je vais chez le vétérinaire dès qu'il le faut mais là ça interpelle tout de même car je ne suis pas riche non plus.

----------


## superdogs

*Réponse à Del*  (j'arrive après les autres, sans avoir lu) Je comprends ça ; quand ça ne passe pas avec un véto, ce n'est pas possible de se forcer. Même chose que pour nos soignants, en tant qu'humains (perso, j'ai changé de dentiste, elle m'horripilait, et la dernière fois que je l'ai vue, je l'ai recadrée un peu...)

J'espère que tu trouveras par qui faire suivre Mimicheeeuuu

----------


## Phnix

Je ne rechigne pas sur les soins mais quand je peux avoir moins cher pour la même chose ou quelque chose de plus efficace ailleurs, je ne me pose pas trop de questions  ::

----------


## POLKA67

> Encore une fois, j'ai donné un avis que j'ai bien qualifié de personnel.
> 
> Je ne voudrais pas que l'on me taxe de rétention du portefeuille pour mes poilus/griffus


Si tu fais référence à mon post, non bien sûr que non jamais je ne me permettrais de sous entendre ce genre de chose... Suis la première à essayer de trouver les bons plans, 2 poilus en palliatif maintenant....

----------


## POLKA67

> je reçois la boite à roulettes de mimi aujourd'hui. je suis soulagée, je commençais à me dire que je ne l'aurais pas à temps pour aller chez le véto lui faire retirer les fils
> ils veulent lui retirer sans gazeuse. soit. ça va être l'enfer mais c'est eux les spécialistes. je dois lui donner du gabapentene mais vu l'effet qd je l'ai emmené pour l'opé, je ne suis pas tranquille.
> 
> hier il est revenu du jardin avec du caca partout. le nettoyage a été une épouvantable lutte (y a que la douche possible, il en avait partout sur l'arrière train). 
> le rassurer, lui parler, lui expliquer, peine perdue. j'ai eu mal au coeur mais il n'y a que qd j'ai haussé le ton qu'il a repris ses esprits, s'est calmé et est est allé/resté dans la douche à peu près calmement le temps que je lui décolle tout au jet doux
> 
> caisse reçue, montée, testée dans la voiture. elle rentre pile. ouf


Mimi est certainement traumatisé par son passage et opération chez le véto... sa confiance envers toi pour le manipuler reviendra....
J'ai le cas avec mon chat qui est stressé à mort, malade par la caisse de transport et la voiture, était très fuyant hier et pas encore revenu à la normale aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas comment je vais faire pour la prochaine écho dans 3 mois, cela devient de plus en plus dur...

----------


## Gwenie

> Là le vétérinaire a voulu réessayer Apoquel qui n'avait absolument pas fonctionné il y a plusieurs années et qui pour l'instant semble toujours complètement inactif.
> Est-ce que vous avez des chiens allergiques ? Quels sont leurs traitements... ?


Ce n'est pas un chien qui est allergique de mon côté, mais un chat. Il a eu de l'apoquel pendant plusieurs mois et cela a bien fonctionné (pas tout de suite, cela a pris du temps). Il n'a plus aucune plaie, donc il n'a plus de traitement pour le moment (à part des croquettes spécifiques), mais s'il fallait redonner de l'apoquel je le ferais sans hésiter: je suis passé d'un chat avec des plaies très étendues et qui se gratte à sang, à un chat qui a une peau saine et qui ne se gratte qu'une fois de temps en temps (ce qui est normal).

C'est dommage que cela n'ait pas fonctionné pour le tien.

----------


## superdogs

> Si tu fais référence à mon post, non bien sûr que non jamais je ne me permettrais de sous entendre ce genre de chose... Suis la première à essayer de trouver les bons plans, 2 poilus en palliatif maintenant....



Oui Polka, je répondais directement à ton post ; la faute aux points de suspension, après le prix du locox, comme un sous-entendu "c'est pas cher". Tant mieux si je me suis agacée pour rien  ::

----------


## Jello83

> Ce n'est pas un chien qui est allergique de mon côté, mais un chat. Il a eu de l'apoquel pendant plusieurs mois et cela a bien fonctionné (pas tout de suite, cela a pris du temps). Il n'a plus aucune plaie, donc il n'a plus de traitement pour le moment (à part des croquettes spécifiques), mais s'il fallait redonner de l'apoquel je le ferais sans hésiter: je suis passé d'un chat avec des plaies très étendues et qui se gratte à sang, à un chat qui a une peau saine et qui ne se gratte qu'une fois de temps en temps (ce qui est normal).
> 
> C'est dommage que cela n'ait pas fonctionné pour le tien.


Oui c'est dommage. Depuis le temps qu'il est allergique, nous en avons essayé des traitements, j'ai même consulté un vétérinaire dermatologue avec tests, désensibilisation... et rien n'a fonctionné à part la cortisone donc nous sommes obligés de repartir sur ce traitement en espérant que les allergies ne continuent pas à s'accélérer dans la reprise.

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou,

Je voulais vous faire un petit retour sur le protocole ARA Béta que Coyot Boy suit depuis 3 semaines : il s'agit d'injections d'acides aminés en sous cutané contre les douleurs d'arthrose, 1 injection par semaine pendant 4 semaines puis tous les 6 mois. 
Coyot aura sa 4e et dernière injection jeudi. 

Les résultats sont spectaculaires, vraiment, on diminue le tramadol sur quelques jours ( c'est un opiacé) et il continue à s'améliorer quotidiennement, je n'en reviens pas  :Smile:  C'est comme si on avait huilé ses articulations, il n'a plus le dos voussé et il est à nouveau très alerte avec l'envie de bouger  :Smile:  

Le coût n'est pas si élevé si on considère le prix les chondroprotecteurs : ça fera grosso modo 200 pour les 4 injections (il fait 23kg).
En revanche, si vous le tentez , demandez une pré injection de lidocaïne car soit disant que ça ne fait pas mal en sous cutané  ::  
Mon chien a hurlé à la 1ère injection et il a eu mal pendant quelques heures alors qu'il n'est pas douillé du tout, maintenant c'est lidocaïne à chaque fois.

----------


## del28

ça y est, mon chien est drogué au steak haché piégé  :: 
pus qu'à attendre une petite heure pour le mettre en boite et filer chez le véto

ce qui serait bien, ce serait qu'il lache un popo avant de partir par contre, histoire qu'il ne soit pas enrobé caca avant notre arrivée à la clinique

----------


## del28

rentrés, Michouille est tout neuf réparé, bidou rempli par un bon poulet roti de chez leclerc pour sa peine  :: 
la boite de transport c'est top. ça  nous évite vraiment un gros stress à la descente et à la montée de la voiture (et puis l'avoir en laisse entre la voiture et la clinique aussi. il sait très bien ou on va et jme méfie vachement de ses capacités à se faire la malle de son harnais qui est devenu un peu grand pour lui. faut que je lui mette celui de liza, je pense qu'en l'agrandissant ça lui ira)

le gabapentène, comme la dernière fois, ça a pas été la super folie question ''mou comme un chewing gum''
mou il l'a été, jusqu'à 1/4 d'heure avant le rendez vous qd on était en bagnole
on pense qu'il assimile plus vite que prévu. du coup si je dois lui en redonner, au lieu de 2h avant, ça sera 1h/1h30  avant

bon sinon à part une papatte et son intérieur d'oreille, en le tenant bien ça a été, il a pas trop fait son vilain

----------


## del28

rolalaaa mimi a été malade cette nuit mon biquet.

il m'a appelé au secours. du caca, du vomi, la totale. et plus tard dans la nuit rebelotte avec toute l'herbe qu'il a mangé dehors pour se réparer. là il roupille comme un bienheureux, il a mangé qqes bouchées (contrairement à hier ou il s'est littéralement goinfré .. je ne l'ai pas freiné parce que ça lui arrive régulièrement d'avoir faim à plusieurs reprises et jusqu'ici aucun souci. 
Il a peut être été chamboulé par son après midi d'hier, le médoc toussa.

il fait comme liza, il m'appelle au secours. mais pour le calmer lui ensuite c'est toute une histoire, il lui faut une heure de calin pour s'apaiser. et puis il a cru que je l'avais oublié dehors, il a aboyé dans la cour comme un malade pendant que j'enfilais un blouson et des pompes vu que je ne suis jamais très habillée la nuit ... les voisins ont du en prendre plein les oreilles (j'attends la réflexion. vu comme ils sont discrets et peu soucieux de ma tranquilité eux, je pense qu'il vaut mieux qu'ils s'abstiennent si ils ne veulent pas une volée de bois vert en retour)
je voulais m'occuper de son pelage tout plein de noeuds aujourd'hui mais je vais lui foutre la paix jusqu'à demain

----------


## May-May

Pauvre Mimi...

J'ai RDV cet après-midi chez le véto, Hiduc tousse alors qu'on a augmenté les diurétiques au maximum, et il a une plaie au dessus de l'œil qui s'étend.
L'autre nuit il a toussé comme un possédé, je me suis relevée pour lui donner ses diurétiques et ça a fini par se calmer. Vu l'état de ses poumons, dès qu'il se couche, ça le fait tousser +++.
"Heureusement", toujours rien à l'effort, c'est déjà ça de pris.

Il aura 11 ans le mois prochain (le 14 février, mon Valentin), j'avoue que je suis déjà contente qu'il soit encore là, vu tous ses soucis quand il est arrivé, je ne pensais pas qu'il dépasserait les 10 ans. 
Enfin il est toujours là et il est toujours très "câlins môman". On va faire en sorte que ça dure encore longtemps  :: 

En tout cas le moral est là, il mange, il joue avec Bichette, un vrai p'tit coq en pâte  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Pauvre Mimi il lui faut un peu de temps pour se remettre du stress du véto, mon chat est comme ça aussi...
May May, l'épagneule breton de mon frangin avait de multiples soucis depuis ses 12 ans, toussait pas mal aussi surtout en été ce dont les maîtres avaient pris l'habitude mais qui était un peu stressant pour moi lors des visites... au final a presque tenu jusqu'à 15 ans, elle avait un kiné, ostéo au top + balnéothérapie et plein de médocs... Il fallait la sortir 2 x la nuit, elle les réveillait car ne pouvait tenir, le médicament pour le coeur la faisait boire beaucoup... Tout ça pour dire que malgré tout ça elle a eu une espérance de vie normale...

----------


## Jello83

J'espère que la nuit a été meilleure.
Oui c'est probablement le contre coup et les médicaments pour Mimi. Ca a été avec les voisins Del ?

May-May, comment s'est passé la visite de Hiduc chez le vétérinaire ?

Pas évident de les voir vieillir, on est à l'affût de tout. Je croise les doigts, de mon côté, à plus de 12 ans, à part l'alerte il y a un an de la prostate qui s'est solutionné après opération, pour l'instant rien d'autre de grave.

----------


## May-May

Il faut que je reprenne RDV pour son échographie cardiaque, pour qu'on puisse refaire le point avec mon véto. Je devais la refaire mi janvier, l'autre véto m'avait dit d'attendre 6 mois pour vraiment constater l'évolution.

À l'auscultation, rien de bien flagrant, il n'entends pas spécialement l'œdème (mais comme il dit, il faut l'écho pour être sûre...) 
Mais je suis partie avec un nouveau diurétique quand même, à ajouter à tous ses autres cachets  :: 
Pour sa plaie à l'œil, c'est à priori un mauvais coup, mais comme il "gratte" avec ses pattes forcément ça s'étend. J'ai une crème antibiotique à lui passer 2 fois par jour. 
Pour son bidou, pas de fièvre, j'ai des cachets et du smecta à lui donner.

Du coup, hier on a fait le calcul avec mon chéri, il a sa phyto matin et soir, et on doit lui donner 8 cachets le matin et 4 le soir. Je vais lui acheter un pilulier à ce rythme  ::

----------


## del28

ptit père. 
il a de la chance d'avoir des parents si attentionnés.

oui ici RAS hier et cette nuit. pénible comme d'habitude hier soir  ::  (ohh non, jveux pas le stick avec le ptit médicament dedans ..... dis, ma patée est troooop vieille, j'en veux une nouvelle si tu veux que j'mange ..... j'ai un caca qui vient .... oh pis non, pas encore .... oh pis si, tu m'ouvres ? .... ou pis non ....... oh pis si ..... ayééééé j'ai fait mon caca ..... j'ai faim tu me redonnes dis ? ..... attends là faut que je gratte les coussins, j'en ai trop ...... tu peux t'pousser un peu ? jvoudrais me mettre tout contre toua .... maiiiis jpeux pas cacher ma tête et puis y a trop d'lumière  :: .....   ::  )

----------


## jeanne_917

Jai une question... je crois quil y avait des rescuiens qui ne vaccinaient plus leurs chiens après un certain âge et je me demande quoi faire avec pravda.
Il est un peu bizarre en ce moment (il perd de plus en plus la mémoire en fait et panique très vite) et cest le moment de lui faire ses vaccins.
Il a toujours été très patraque pendant la semaine qui suivaient ses vaccins (le veto me disait que ça arrivait chez certains chiens donc je minquiétais pas) et en ce moment jai pas envie que dêtre patraque rajoute à son anxiété en même temps je ne me suis jamais posé la question de si il y avait des vaccins «accessoires» et dautres «hyper importants». 
Je ne veux évidement pas que pravda attrape une maladie qui pourrait être éviter mais si je pouvais lui éviter un traumatisme en ce moment ça marrangerait.
Bref est ce que certains vaccins sont incontournables pour un chien de ville et est ce que je peux me passer de lui en faire dautres (en espérant que ça baisse son niveau de patraquitude habituel)

----------


## del28

liza a été vaccinée jusqu'à l'année de ses 15 ans il me semble
Mimi aura 15 ans en mai, je ne le ferai plus vacciner non plus

----------


## Phnix

Il existe des tests sanguins pour savoir si le chien est toujours immunisé !

----------


## dogeorge

après 10 ans, je ne les vaccines plus

----------


## jeanne_917

Merci de vos réponses 
Je suppose que si vous vaccinez plus cest que cest pas dangereux pour vos loulous

----------


## borneo

En fait, on ne vaccine plus parce qu'à force, les vieux animaux sont immunisés. 

De plus, chez un vieux chien, un vaccin peut faire plus de mal que de bien. J'ai un vieux chien qui a été très malade pour son vaccin. Evidemment, les vétos te disent toujours de vacciner. Je ne leur fais plus confiance à ce niveau. 

Comme un vaccin tient trois ans, je ne vaccine plus à partir de 10 ans.

----------


## Jello83

Ici à 12 ans et demi, je continue le rappel tous les ans et tous les 3 ans pour la rage.
Le dernier rappel y compris pour la rage a été fait en octobre et comme d'habitude il a juste été plus fatigué le jour du vaccin.
J'avoue que je n'ai jamais pensé à stopper les vaccins, je ne pensais pas que c'était envisageable.

----------


## POLKA67

Mon chien aura 14 ans en février et ça fait bien 3 ans que je ne le fais plus vacciner, en fait les vaccins hormis celui pour la leptospirose sont valables pendant 3 ans, mon chien était malade après chaque vaccin pendant 2-3 jours, j'avais juste refait le vaccin antirabique 1 fois mais c'est pour l'emmener avec moi en Allemagne...

----------


## May-May

Je suis justement en train de me poser la question...

D'un côté j'ai un véto qui me dit que c'est indispensable, parce que c'est important de protéger les "vieux" animaux.

De l'autre, un véto qui me dit que ça ne vaut plus le coup et qu'ils est suffisamment immunisé... Du coup j'en sais rien.

En tout cas, là à chaud, c'est pas mon plus gros souci. J'ai fait son écho cardiaque de contrôle samedi, et les nouvelles ne sont pas très bonnes.
Le cœur va un peu mieux, il s'est un peu musclé et est un peu moins gros. Mais c'est toujours la fête du slip, et il a toujours une fuite de la valve mitrale. Par contre les poumons, c'est une catastrophe. Le véto m'a dit sans détour que son état s'était dégradé. Il a une inflammation assez agressive. Il n'a jamais eu des poumons bien chouettes, mais alors là, c'est la cata. D'ailleurs, le véto a pesté contre mon véto de ne pas avoir traité la bronchite chronique (on s'est concentré sur le coeur et l'œdème, mais on n'a pas traité l'inflammation). mais p't'être qu'il aurait traité la bronchite s'il lui avait envoyé les clichés... Bref, je n'en suis pas au stade de "c'est la faute de...".
Le traitement actuel n'est plus adapté, donc il m'a fait une nouvelle ordonnance que j'ai envoyé à mon véto. Il doit me rappeler pour mettre en place le nouveau traitement.

J'avoue que je suis totalement larguée, samedi j'ai pris une tonne d'info dans la tête, il allait très vite à me dire "là c'est l'aorte, là c'est l'oreillette, là y a ci, ha ben là on voit clairement que là ça va pas".
Mouais, je voyais juste un truc noir et blanc qui faisait "blop blop" sur un écran quoi. Pareil il m'a balancé des noms de molécules, comme si je comprenais  :: 

Enfin tout ça pour dire que je me relève toutes les nuits parce qu'il tousse comme un possédé (Il faut dire que ce boulet tousse uniquement quand il est couché en mode grosse loque. Dès qu'il se lève ça passe. Mais il ne va pas se relever, non non, faut attendre que M'man se relève et qu'elle descende sur le canapé pour faire des câlins d'amour  :: ). On pensait que c'était l'œdème mais en fait non. Donc j'espère que ça ira vite mieux avec le nouveau traitement.

----------


## Poska

La plupart des vaccins sont efficaces 2 ans ou plus, un chien correctement vacciné depuis plusieurs années est immunisé pour un moment.
Ici je ne vaccine plus à partir de 10 ans (si au moins 2 ans de vaccination correcte avant) tout simplement parce que j'ai des races qui dépassent rarement 10-12 ans, donc je ne les embête plus avec ça alors qu'ils sont immunisés pour le reste de leur vie.
Il n'y a que la lepto qui n'est efficace qu'1 an, donc à faire quand même si tu penses qu'il y a un risque.

Mémé tu n'as pas eu de compte rendu écrit? Tous les vétos ne le font pas mais je trouve ça dommage, surtout pour des examens spécifiques comme ça, on se mange plein d'infos d'un seul coup alors qu'on est déjà en stress pour notre chien, et une fois rentrés chez nous on a tout oublié  ::

----------


## lili2000

May-May j'ai eu un chien avec une bronchite chronique, l'homéopathie lui faisait du bien en cas de crise ( pourtant, je n'utilise pas l'homéopathie d'habitude, mais j'ai vraiment trouvé qu'elle se calmait plus vite ...)
Bon courage, quand il y a plusieurs pathologie, c'est toujours plus dur ...

----------


## del28

j'espère que son nouveau traitement lui fera du bien à ton pépère may may

----------


## May-May

Aucun compte tendu écrit non, je comprends avec mes mots et je réexplique à mon véto avec mes mots. Tu m'étonnes que mon véto à l'arrivée ne percute pas... Bref cette fois ci le véto qui a fait l'écho doit tout envoyer par mail à mon véto justement pour éviter ces "erreurs" de compréhension.

Je ne suis pas inquiète dans l'absolu, mais j'ai augmenté les doses de diurétiques (après avis de mon véto, quand même), en pensant que c'était l'œdème qui le faisait tousser. Mais non, c'est juste qu'il a les poumons totalement foutus  :: 

C'est un cercle vicieux de toute façon. Depuis que je l'ai adopté (en 2014, il avait 4 ans), on sait qu'il a les poumons dans un sale état. Donc poumons fatigués qui fatiguent le cœur, et cœur fatigué qui fatigue les poumons.
Aujourd'hui ce que je veux lui apporter avant tout c'est un confort de vie.

Mais bon, il mange, il joue, il fait pleiiiins de câlins.   Là j'ai trop hâte de déménager pour qu'il fasse le tout fou dans le jardin, je sais qu'il va être heureux comme tout, il a toujours été ultra heureux dans un jardin. On va retrouver notre petit truc à nous, s'assoir dans l'herbe à faire des câlins, moi ça me manque de profiter de l'extérieur et lui aussi. 
Je sais aussi que ça va lui donner un coup de jeune, et puis avec Bichette ils auront enfin de la place pour jouer. Parce que quand Bichette joue, ça déménage  :: 

Enfin bref, je m'emballe mais je suis trop contente. Le déménagement devenait "urgent" parce que je savais que c'était quelque chose qu'il adorerait. Alors j'ai trop hâte de lui présenter notre nouveau chez nous.

Inspecteur La Peluche reprend l'enquête  ::

----------


## del28

il fait humide froid dans ta maison actuelle ?
parce que ça doit pas aider si c'est le cas
et l'été, ça va mieux peut être ?

----------


## POLKA67

May-May, récemment fait un scanner à mon chien  du coup on a fait aussi les poumons, résultat fibrose des poumons + 1 bulle dans l'un d'eux, d'après ma véto l'état des poumons est lié à l'âge c'est comme pour les humains d'après elle... Aux diverses échographies dont celle faite la veille du scanner rien n'avait été vu à l'échographie...

----------


## May-May

> il fait humide froid dans ta maison actuelle ?
> parce que ça doit pas aider si c'est le cas
> et l'été, ça va mieux peut être ?


Oui, et il fait très froid aussi. Mais bon, on l'a signalé au proprio qui s'en bat les reins... Donc hâte de se barrer de cette barraque de merde.




> May-May, récemment fait un scanner à mon chien  du coup on a fait aussi les poumons, résultat fibrose des poumons + 1 bulle dans l'un d'eux, d'après ma véto l'état des poumons est lié à l'âge c'est comme pour les humains d'après elle... Aux diverses échographies dont celle faite la veille du scanner rien n'avait été vu à l'échographie...


Là ce n'est pas "que" de la vieillesse, on sait déjà depuis des années qu'il a les poumons fatigués (à priori ancienne toux de chenil mal soignée quand il était en Roumanie). Je le soignais ponctuellement tous les ans en janvier / février à cause de ce genre de soucis. Je refaisais tous les ans une radio de contrôle. Donc quand il s'est remis à tousser, je ne me suis pas alarmée, je pensais que c'était comme d'habitude.
Je suis tombée des nues quand j'ai appris qu'en fait, c'était une CMD...
Quand j'ai fait ses radios en 2014 on voyait bien déjà que ce n'était pas la forme (pleins de filaments blancs). Là aujourd'hui ça ressemble à une guirlande de Noël.

----------


## POLKA67

Donc double peine pour Hiduc.

Visite de contrôle chez ma véto ce matin pour mon chien de presque 14 ans qui est maintenant en soins palliatifs, elle m'a souhaité la bonne année, pour vous la santé, pour Casi une fin digne... tout cela d'une voix joyeuse...du coup mes voeux  n'ont été ni spontanés ni joyeux j'étais juste interloquée...

----------


## del28

oui c'est maladroit

----------


## POLKA67

Oui surtout qu'elle m'a dit et répété plusieurs fois  fin de l'année dernière, on n'opère pas, on lui fiche la paix donc c'était bon j'avais bien intégré mais pas envie d'un rappel à la réalité comme entrée en matière... C'est la 2ème maladresse, la première c'était lors des résultats du scanner et analyses des biopsies, "il a eu une belle vie" ben non sur le coup ça ne console pas et il est encore là... après on est forcément plus sensible quand il s'agit de son animal...

----------


## del28

ben oui, franchement  ::

----------


## Jello83

C'est hallucinant le manque de compassion. Ca me surprendra toujours car selon moi, c'est ce qui fait aussi un bon vétérinaire en plus des bons soins et diagnostics !
Bon courage Polka.

----------


## May-May

La boulette...

Hier soir j'étais (encore) chez le véto pour aller chercher son nouveau traitement, je croise le véto que je n'aime pas, je dis bonjour par politesse. Je ne l'aime pas, parce que quand on a diagnostiqué sa tumeur mammaire à Douchka, il nous avait limite engueulé et surtout beaucoup culpabilité parce qu'on refusait de la faire opérer (ben oui, une Cane Corso de 10 ans, on allait l'emmerder avec une chirurgie "lourde"...).
On parlait d'Hiduc avec l'ASV et "mon" véto, qui me demande si je m'en sors à lu faire prendre tous ses cachets. Je lui dis que ça y va niveau knacks, et qu'il a repris 1 kg. 
Et l'autre là qui sort de nulle part, rigole, et lâche un "ben c'est que ça va alors !".
Si je lui colle 3 kilos de cachets dans le cornet matin et soir, clairement non, ça ne va pas.

Et puis en y regardant de plus près mon véto a remarqué des nodules dans les poumons. À priori ils sont tous petits, et ce n'est pas forcément malin, mais bon, c'est encore une mauvaise nouvelle... Donc l'autre qui arrive comme une fleur là, ça m'a franchement gonflé.

Et du coup, on y retourne samedi pour PDS complète, parce qu'avec tout ça, j'ai aps de bilan sanguin "à jour" depuis le diagnostic.

Bref, je m'égare. 

Plein de courage Polka  ::

----------


## del28

ah les vétos qu'on aime pas franchement, ils feraient mieux de s'occuper de ce qui les regarde qd c'est pas eux qui gèrent

celui qui m'a mis bien minable qd j'ai emmené shoushi à noel est passé qd on retirait les fils de mimi ''vus avez besoin d'un cup d'mainnnn ?''
''heuu non''  ::  (/dégage connard)

hier et aujourd'hui c'est Mimi la pleurniche . il a décidé qu'il avait faim mais seulement de sticks ...
bé non mon gars, c'est pas comme ça que ça marche 
des sticks que t'aime donnés au delà du raisonnable, aucun souci, t'es un papy, je t'aime, j'te pourri gâte 
 mais pas si tu manges pas à côté ...

du coup hier, il a juste mangé un ptit peu en soirée et il m'a fait la gueule toute la journée entre deux pleurnicheries ... m'en fous je l'ai ignoré (bon, j'ai eu bcp de mal  ::  m'enfin j'avais plus que 2 sticks pour ses médocs alors ..)
aujourd'hui il a commencé la journée à protester en m'aboyant aux oreilles, en pleurnichant, tournicotant ''j'ai faim bon sang j'ai faim''
pis il a du se dire à force ''rolala, j'vais avoir faim toute la journée, c'est pas possib'' et il a enfin mangé sa gamelle. bon la moitié m'enfin c'est déjà ça
là je reviens de lidl, je lui ai filé plein de steack haché, il a voulu un stick après et re-pleurniche ''j'en veux un auteuuu  :: ''  :: 

il est sur le canapé, il me fixe et grogne tout doucement ''je suis un pauv malheureuuuux'' pour attirer mon attention  ::  
ce comédien  ::

----------


## May-May

Depuis le nouveau traitement, plus de toux. 

On vient d'enchaîner 3 nuits complètes alors que pendant plusieurs semaines je me relevais toutes les nuits parce qu'il toussait, et pour qu'on descende ensemble faire des papouilles sur le canapé.

Lui comme moi on revit  ::  On tient peut être le bon bout finalement.

----------


## del28

Michouille est les installateurs de la fibre ...  :: 
ils ont du percer le mur, il ont eu du mal
vu que le gros était tout tremblant sur son canapé, jme suis dit que j'allais l'isoler dans la salle de bain avec un dodo et tout et tout, le temps que tout soit terminé.

et ben OH QUE NON il m'a fait savoir !
pas content du tout d'être relégué dans la salle de bain. il m'a rameuté toute la ville et j'ai bien cru qu'il allait me se bloquer sa grosse tête dans la chatière  :: 
il préférait avoir peur mais participer qu'il a dit  :: 
du coup je l'ai ramené au salon hein, pour qu'il regarde  ::

----------


## Jello83

Quel numéro  ::

----------


## del28

quand je l'ai adopté, tout miteux/rachitique/malheureux/pauvret une copine bénévole qui s'occupait beaucoup de lui m'a dit ''tu vas voir, c'est un craintif ++ mais c'est un sacré coquin''
ui, c'est vrai  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Et certains craintifs +++ évoluent encore après 13 ans...

----------


## del28

là je crois qu'il est à son max  :: 
il a 15 ans en mai mon pépère

----------


## POLKA67

Waouh quelle chance !!! à cet âge là on pardonne tout... ::

----------


## del28

après la période hyper pénible et longue ''heuuu non, j'ai pas faim de ça ..... ça non plus j'ai pas faim d'ça .... oh non j'ai pas faim, merci'' avec évidemment en résultat un Mimi bien maigrichon, voici venue la période ''j'ai faim ..... dis, j'ai faim t'as pas un truc à grignoter ..... ohlala mom,j'ai faim faim très faim'' 
 :: 
ça me rassure, il a repris un peu de poids, je sens moins ses os de fesses après une semaine à bouffer comme un ptit chancre.
ce soir, il s'est couché derrière moi sur le canapé et je le sentais grelotter mon pépère. c'est pas la première fois que j'essaye de le couvrir et qu'il vire ce qu'il a sur le dos d'un air un brin agacé mais là, il à l'air d'apprécier que je lui ai passé mon poncho
ça va que j'en ai deux je commencais à grelotter moi même 

 :: 


je commence à avoir pas mal de restes de pelotes. je pense que je vais lui tricoter un ptit pull

----------


## del28

michouille est en forme, mange super super bien (trop d'ailleurs. mais bon jvais pas m'plaindre)
par contre hier il est allé boire de l'eau croupie dans la cour. 
à 5h du matin j'entends des allers et retours, jme dis ''bon, c'est mort c'est trop tard, il a déjà pissé dans la cuisine, jme lève pas'' (ce qu'il a fait) mais il avait vraiment mal au bidou manifestement parce qu'il est venu me chercher à l'étage.
du coup je lui ai ouvert et je suis restée à regarder la télé pendant qu'il faisait des allers et retours vers dehors, ou il a bouffé des tonnes et des tonnes d'herbe ...
pis quand il a estimé que c'était bon, il a fait dodo
(et accessoirement, m'a fait des vomitos de bouse d'herbe deux ou trois fois aujourd'hui  ::  )

là il me harcèle parce qu'il a faim. jme tate à lui donner à manger du coup (mais à force je vais céder et oublier la diète)

----------


## POLKA67

Je ne fais jamais de diète, riz/carottes/blanc de poulet, mon chien qui est un bouffe-tout serait au bout de sa life...

----------


## Jello83

Oui les carottes, c'est super efficace. Et de mon côté, si c'est nécessaire, je lui donne un demi sachet de smecta, ça fonctionne bien.

----------


## superdogs

Chez moi aussi smecta, mais accompagné d'un petit temps de diète, suivi de petits repas fractionnés jusqu'à ce que ça se passe

----------


## POLKA67

Oui smecta également si grosse diarrhée,  si vomitos répétés,  1 seringue de phosphaluvet  direct dans la gueule 20 à 30 mn avant le repas...

----------


## del28

Non il avait le caca dur (j'ai tout répertorié les cacas ce matin)
au final, il n'a pas réclamé très longtemps et qd j'ai repensé ''ah tiens, il a pas mangé'' il était passé 22h et il roupillait comme la belle au bois dormant. il a fait sa ptite diète tout seul du coup
il s'est rattrapé ce matin

(par contre je note que le smecta existe aussi en cachets parce que lui faire avaler quelque liquide que ce soit de quelque manière que ce soit, c'est impossible. le cachet dans un stick par contre ça passerait nickel)

----------


## superdogs

Gringo devient de plus en plus sourd... ::  c'est pas rare du tout que quand je rentre du boulot, je peux ouvrir le portail, rentrer la voiture, ouvrir la porte, marcher.... sans qu'il sorte de son sommeil...

Je me souviens avec nostalgie, de quand il entendait la voiture arriver, et que même pas descendue je l'entendais aboyer et le voyais trépigner derrière la porte-fenêtre

 ::

----------


## fredon21

Vodka est complètement sourde , je pense qu'elle voit encore un peu et mon Tango lui sert de poisson pilote......16 ans et demi tout de même !

----------


## POLKA67

Bravo Vodka elle tient bien le coup...

Superdogs c'est dur de les voir vieillir mais l'important c'est que ton Gringo aille bien...

----------


## Jello83

Je partage vos expériences. Mon poilu également entend de moins en moins. Par contre ce qui fonctionne bien, notamment pour l'appeler, pas pour le réveiller en sursaut bien entendu, c'est de taper dans les mains.
Après pour la voix, je ne sais pas car c'est vrai que par moment, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'entend vraiment rien mais parfois il me semble qu'il entend un peu, peut-être n'arrive-t-il pas à savoir par contre d'où ça vient.
C'est compliqué de savoir ce qu'il ressent et comment réagir.

----------


## superdogs

Oui, parfois, il m'entend, mais va dans la mauvaise direction, lol, les oreilles pointées... ça me fait peine, parce que je le sens très concentré pour discerner d'où vient le son..
Quand il dort profondément et que je ne veux pas le réveiller brutalement, je chantonne... un peu fort..

----------


## phacélie

Ici aussi il est quasi sourd et ne voit plus très bien, je tape des mains également ou alors ce qui fonctionne aussi pour attirer son attention mais pas très à distance c'est le "psstt !".

----------


## Jello83

Ce sont de très bonnes idées. Superdogs, je vais tester de chantonner fort pour le réveiller en douceur et Phacélie le psstt. Tout ce qui peut aider dans le quotidien est bon à prendre.

----------


## superdogs

Je chantonne un air que j'invente, avec des paroles où il y a son nom.. genre " laa lalalalalaaaa mon Griiingoooo d'amoouuuuureuu, rhooo Gringoooo qui dooooreuuuu..."  ::  mais ça fonctionne.

----------


## superdogs

Grosse angoisse cette nuit : Gringo a fait une crise d'arthrose ++++ ; il s'est mis à hurler vers minuit, j'ai bondi vous imaginez.. je l'ai remis sur pattes, et suis restée jusqu'à 2h avec un loulou tout voussé, qui venait se coller sur moi, l'air de dire "tu peux toi, faire quelque chose, dis ?"
Horrible sensation d'impuissance. J'ai hésité à appeler le véto, j'ai pleuré de le voir si mal, et j'ai fini par le prendre dans le lit avec moi, en cuillère, avec une bouillotte entre nous deux, ça lui a réchauffé le dos, il a fini par s'endormir. Pas moi...que très peu.

Ce matin, il allait mieux. Il a même trottiné un peu.

J'ai compris pourquoi ça s'est passé : il était au jardin hier après midi avec moi, et le vent froid y est certainement pour quelque chose. Je lui ai bricolé un manteau avec un vieux sweat... il l'a porté toute la journée, et le vent est bien tombé, il faisait bon.
J'espère que ça ne va pas recommencer ce soir.
Vous savez ce qu'il faut faire, en cas de crise aigue comme ça ?

----------


## lili2000

Dur les nuits comme ça ...
Il a quoi comme traitement en ce moment ? 
S'il n'a pas d'anti-inflammatoires en continue, tu peux lui donner une dose genre metacam ou previcox ... Vois avec ton véto ce qu'il te conseille ... bon courage, fais un gros câlin à Gringo de la part ...

De son côté, Aito n'est plus que sous gabapentine, ça allait au début, là, j'ai l'impression que ça ne suffit plus ... Même s'il n'est pas revenu à l'état où il était lors de sa crise ... il va falloir que je fasse le point avec la véto ...

----------


## del28

les pauvres loulous.
étonnemment mimi est tranquille cette année coté arthrose. il a du seraquin en continu
j'espère que vous trouverez de quoi soulager vos loulous

----------


## Jello83

J'imagine l'angoisse Superdogs, c'est horrible quand on les voit comme ça, qu'on se sent impuissant.
J'ai de la chance pour l'instant mon poilu n'a pas d'arthrose mais du coup je n'ai pas de conseils à donner.
Moi je lui donne en prévention de l'harpagophytum, c'est pour les articulations. Je ne sais pas si c'est grâce à ça mais en tout cas, à presque 13 ans, il est toujours monté sur ressorts.
Bon courage, j'espère que Gringo passera une bonne nuit.

----------


## dogeorge

lorsque ma mamounette Venus souffrait trop je lui donnais (avec parcimonie quand même) un anti douleur type tramadol elle était sous harpagophytum non stop les dernières annees

----------


## POLKA67

Il s'était peut-être coincé un nerf ?

----------


## superdogs

Gringo a des pbms avec ses cervicales depuis toujours (vestiges de ses 2 premières années à l'attache), et ça s'aggrave avec l'âge. Des fois quand il secoue la tête, ça coince..
et l'osthéo lui trouve systématiquement les vertèbres thoraciques coincées. Il cumule, le pauvre loup.
Mon véto élude quand je lui parle d'harpagophytum.... mais j'y songe de plus en plus. La question est de savoir s'il peut se substituer au loccox qu'il a 1 mois sur 2, ou si je peux lui donner en complément? 

Loulou a passé la journée avec son sweat, et le vent était bien tombé, il a profité du soleil, mais que jusqu'à 16h, je l'ai fait rentrer dès que la température a commencé à baisser. Il dort profondément là, je croise pour que ça ne se reproduise pas encore tout à l'heure. 

Je vais voir avec l'osthéo, j'ai pris RV dès ce matin. Il est nettement plus ouvert que mon "traditionnel".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il s'était peut-être coincé un nerf ?



C'est possible aussi. C'est tellement difficile de savoir. en tout cas, la bouillotte l'a bien détendu, donc, douleur musculaire peut-etre..

----------


## Jello83

Comment s'est passée la nuit pour Gringo ?
Pour l'harpagophytum, je n'ai aucune idée si ça peut se substituer au loccox mais en complément ça ne doit pas poser de problème car c'est naturel.

----------


## superdogs

Ouf  ::  aucune récidive, la nuit a été très calme, pas de douleurs, que des ronflements... Il a bien retenu l'idée du lit et de la bouillotte, donc il m'a fait sa tête de pauvre loulou implorant, et a regardé mon lit avec envie... du coup, j'ai installé son dodo dans ma chambre ; oh joie !

Et Alma a voulu le même traitement....bien sûr !

J'ai bien dormi moi aussi, j'ai récupéré, et suis toute joyeuse de le voir en pleine forme et trottinant ce matin en ballade. Rapide, il fait très frais...
Je lui ai mis une écharpe bien chaude autour du cou, des fois qu'un vilain courant d'air ne lui entraîne encore des douleurs. 
D'ailleurs, il faut que je trouve un brin de laine et des aiguilles à tricoter  :: , pour lui faire un tour de cou. Je vais voir si leur nounou a ça, je les emmène la voir cet après-midi;

----------


## nad

L'arpagophytum, de ce que j'entends autour de moi, c'est quand même "magique". J'ai plusieurs amies et ma tante qui en donnent à leurs vieux loulous, avec des résultats hyper bien (pareil Ici avec Tom).

----------


## superdogs

"chez la nounou, on trouve de tout" oui oui, même un snood rien que pour moi, déjà tout fait ! et je le porte très bien, j'ai l'air d'un seigneur.

Je suis bien contente, pour les matins frais, les jours de vent, et les soirées humides, ça sera parfait pour tenir les cervicales de mon loulou bien au chaud.

----------


## POLKA67

Trop mimi le loulou  :Smile:

----------


## Jello83

Merci super nounou, c'est parfait, il est trop choupinou  ::

----------


## superdogs

Oui, ils ont une super nounou ! quelle chance... elle les aime vraiment, j'ai interdiction de venir chez elle sans mes loulous..Elle s'évertue depuis des mois à apprivoiser Alma, et elle va y arriver...

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou, il y a longtemps que je ne suis pas passée par ici. 

En ce moment, c'est pas la joie à la maison...

Coyot Boy, ça va, il suit son chemin et il est plutôt bien pour un papy de 13 ans et demi. 

Daïs, en revanche, c'est la cata  ::  Elle a enchaîné les maladies : pancréatite, gastro ( suspicion de parvo bien qu'elle soit vaccinée), piro et ..... arthrose avec diagnostique de syndrome de la queue de cheval  ::  
ça faisait 5 longs mois que je trouvais que son incontinence était "bizarre", je vois pourtant le véto genre 3 fois par mois, j'en ai souvent parlé, j'ai même suggéré le fait que ce soit lié à son dos. Je n'ai ni été écoutée, ni prise au sérieux. 
Jusqu'au jour où... elle a manifesté clairement des douleurs dorsales. 
Elle est suivie à Bordeaux, elle prend un lourd traitement ( metacam + gabapentine + tramadol ) depuis plusieurs semaines, elle fait des séances de laser aussi. Son foie est très gros, elle a une sensibilité depuis longtemps et avec tous ces médocs qu'elle prend  ::  
Elle va recevoir sa première injection de Librela vendredi, on prie pour que ça marche. L'avantage, c'est que l'impact est très léger sur le foie et les reins. Il faudra lui faire une injection par mois ensuite. 
Si ça ne marche pas, le pronostic est sombre  ::  Il nous faudra sacrifier son foie au profit de son confort et elle ne tiendra sans doute pas longtemps  ::  
Il nous reste quelques pistes parallèles à étudier. 
Autant vous dire que ce n'est pas joyeux chez nous

----------


## superdogs

Mince Lealou..  ::  ça lui fait quel âge à ta louloute ? 

Elle doit être bien fatiguée, avec tout ces soucis de santé depuis plusieurs mois, aussi.
On t'a dit que c'était de l'arthrose qui causait ce syndrome ? Pas autre chose, type tumeur, dysplasie, accident, qui puisse affecter ses vertèbres ?

J'espère que ça fonctionnera vendredi, c'est sûr que si elle pouvait être soulagée avec "juste" une injection mensuelle, ça serait tellement bien pour tout le monde..

----------


## Flo13

C'est dans ces moments-là qu'on aurait besoin d'avoir l'écoute et le soutien de son véto, c'est déjà tellement difficile à vivre.
On ne peut pas aider le foie avec des plantes?
J'espère pour vous deux que ça va aller avec le Librela et que Daïs va vite aller mieux (je ne connaissais pas ce médoc. et j'aurais bien aimé qu'on le propose à ma chienne qui avait le foie et surtout les reins en bout de course).

----------


## POLKA67

Dur, dur de les voir souffrir sans pouvoir les aider comme on le voudrait, ils nous font tellement confiance pour ça...
Je ne connaissais pas non plus le LIbrela, c'est une sorte d'anti-douleur retard qui agit sur un mois ?
Merci pour le partage des infos, on se sent parfois bien démunie face au véto...

Daïs est une warrior si elle s'est sortie de la pancréatite... Avait-elle un anti-vomitif ?
Pour la piro plus rien ne m'étonne, mon chien l'avait eue en novembre dernier alors qu'elle n'était pas visible dans les analyses...

Plein de courage, il faut tenir pour eux...

----------


## Jello83

C'est horrible de les voir souffrir, se sentant complètement impuissant, à part alerter le véto puisque nous les connaissons par coeur nos poilus mais si le véto n'est pas réceptif...
Je croise les doigts pour que cette injection soit efficace (je ne connais absolument pas non plus ce produit).
Bon courage, je suis de tout coeur avec vous et vous envoie plein d'ondes positives.

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou à toutes et merci pour vos messages. 
Daïs va bien, le Librela fonctionne !!!! 
Le librela, ce sont des anticorps monoclonaux ciblés sur l'arthrose, mise sur le marché en novembre dernier. 
Franchement je vous le recommande sur vos vieux loulous. 
Ça agit en 5 à 10 jours, Daïs s'est améliorée de jour en jour depuis l'injection, Coyot l'a reçue aussi et il est très amélioré aussi  :Smile:  
On se concentre à présent sur le système digestif de Daïs, qui nous a refait une piro ce matin avec une crise convulsive. La véto pense qu'il peut s'agir d'une rechute du fait que son système est mal drainé. 
Daïs ne supporte pas le chardon marie, voilà pourquoi il est difficile de traiter. Elle a fait une cure de depuragem et elle a eu du delursan. 

Voilà pour les news

----------


## Flo13

::  Très contente pour vous (à part pour la crise convulsive la pauvre).
Je n'ai plus de vieux chien, mais ce médoc est bon à connaître.

----------


## Jello83

Oui malgré la rechute, cela fait plaisir que le problème d'arthrose soit solutionné avec ce nouveau médicament car elle doit être déjà bien soulagée de ne plus avoir ces douleurs dorsales.
Bon courage, en espérant que le reste s'améliore aussi.

----------


## POLKA67

Merci pour les infos, je note aussi pour le système digestif, voir si transposable à mon chat, paramètres pancréas élevés, anti-vomitif matin et soir sinon vomissements violents bile....ne peut manger que du poulet cru...

----------


## May-May

Depuis notre déménagement, Hiduc n'est plus le même chien. J'avais toujours dit qu'avec un jardin (dans ma location, je n'avais qu'une petite cour), il serait heureux comme tout. Ben voilà, pif paf pouf, ça sprinte avec Scala, ça fait des p'tits sauts de cabris, ça se roule, ça creuse, bref il a une patate d'enfer. 

Scala court dans tous les sens, c'est un avion de chasse, elle passe en mode missile et elle fonce droit devant. Enfin elle, elle a 2 ans.
Et le p'tit vieux essaie de suivre le rythme et finit par tirer la langue parce que bon, 11 ans avec ses soucis de cœur, forcément les efforts deviennent durs  :: 

Mais je suis contente parce qu'il s'auto gère, il m'a fait quelques petites frayeurs les premiers jours qui ont suivi le déménagement, parce qu'il était tellement heureux qu'il forçait comme un sac et qu'il avait un peu de mal à s'en remettre. Mais maintenant il connait ses limites, il sait s'arrêter quand il le faut.

Il pète le feu mon tout petit, Inspecteur la Peluche a encore pleins d'enquêtes sur le feu (et là il est sur une piste, vu le trou qu'il creuse à un endroit bien précis du jardin  :: )

----------


## del28

ça fait plaisir de lire des nouvelles comme ça
des calins au pépère et à sa copine fusée

----------


## Jello83

Oui c'est génial ces bonnes nouvelles, ça fait vraiment plaisir.
Plein de caresses aux poilus fous  ::

----------


## superdogs

La veille de son arrivée à midi en urgence (pour cause de piqure de je ne sais pas quoi) chez le véto, Gringo l'avait déà vu.. 2 consult' en 24h...bon bref !  :: 
En tout cas, pas d'oedème pulmonaire, pas d'aggravation de son souffle au coeur, on continue sur le même traitement. Il ne tousse plus jamais.
Et il a la forme je trouve !

----------


## Jello83

C'est génial, ce sont de bonnes nouvelles. Il fallait tout de même qu'il fasse une petite frayeur avec une piqûre d'insecte  :: 
Plein de caresses à Gringo

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou,

Quelques nouvelles : 

Coyot Boy suit son chemin, il va plutôt bien pour un petit papy de son âge  ::  

Daïs a été hospitalisée le 6 mai suite à de nouvelles convulsions, au scanner, ils ont trouvé des plaques hypoatténuantes qui font penser à des séquelles d'un AVC. Après 15 jours de lourds traitements anticonvulsivants, elle était complétement éteinte, sans vie, sans joie. Avec sa vétérinaire, nous avons pris la décision d'alléger son son traitement et de passer sur un produit naturel, l'epileptyl. Je n'ose pas le dire trop vite car à chaque mieux, un autre truc lui tombe dessus, mais elle est bien mieux depuis 8 jours ( début de l'epileptyl et arrêt du reste). Il reste le problème de la nuit, avec des levers 1 à 5 fois. 
On a une procédure d'urgence en cas de crise convulsive. 
Le choix d'arrêter le traitement n'a pas été simple mais je suis contente d'avoir pris cette décision. Certes, elle risque de convulser mais en attendant, elle vit, elle joue, elle va à la rivière se baigner ( on lui a commandé un gilet de sauvetage), elle a l'air heureuse. 
Lors de sa dernière crise, elle avait perdu la vue de l'oeil droit, ce n'est pas totalement revenu, mais ça n'a pas l'air de la gêner. 

Elle et Coyot ont reçu leur 2e injection de Librela, ils sont vraiment bien au niveau mobilité et ne manifestent plus de douleurs d'arthrose, c'est magique ce produit.

----------


## POLKA67

ça fait plaisir pour DAÏS, l'important c'est qu'elle profite de la vie sans souffrir...

Pour Casi presque 14 ans 1/2 la tumeur digestive a bien grossi depuis fin février, dernière écho faite hier...ne souffre pas avec la cortisone qui le booste un peu trop pour la bouffe alors que c'était déjà toute sa vie... on avance maintenant mois après mois, pour la véto c'est un warrior, ses problèmes de santé ont commencé il y a 2 ans 1/2...

----------


## lealouboy

Je souhaite de tout coeur que Casi vive encore bien et longtemps  ::  

A l'inverse, Daïs, qui était une grosse goinfre, chipote sur la nourriture, je fais tous ses "caprices" et voilà  ::

----------


## superdogs

Lealouboy, J'ai le souvenir d'une photo de Dais que tu avais mise, il y a longtemps... Dais et la guêpe, Daïs 0 - la guêpe 1, tu t'en souviens ?? j'avais bien ri ce jour là.

A tous nos petits vieux, vieillissants ou sur le dernier tiers faut être réaliste même si c'est tellement triste..., je souhaite de très très belles journées et heures de partage avec leurs 2 pattes préférés...

Depuis quelque temps, je regarde Gringo..et je me dis "mon vieux loulou, quand je pense qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps..."
Pis en plus, hier, j'ai rencontré un pote qui ne l'avait pas vu depuis 2 ans, et direct il me sort "oulala, il a pris un sacré coup de vieux..."
Pfff, ouiiii, je saiiiis... on a beau le savoir, ça fait un peu mal au coeur...

(quelque part, me suis retenue de lui dire que lui, il a plein de nouveaux cheveux blancs qui n'étaient pas là la dernière fois..  :: )

----------


## POLKA67

Oui faut positiver et profiter des moments heureux tant que c'est possible encore...

----------


## Jello83

Oui nous ne voulons pas toujours le voir mais au fond nous le savons malheureusement qu'ils vieillissent.
Effectivement on repense à quelque temps en arrière et on voit qu'ils changent.
L'important est de les voir toujours heureux avec nous et d'essayer de les comprendre et de faire en sorte qu'ils aient encore de beaux moments.
Superdogs, je te rejoins avec le pote avec zéro tact, j'y ai eu droit aussi avec un "tu devrais prendre un autre chien car ça va être dur pour toi quand il va partir" ! J'ai dit mais c'est horrible, tu veux que je pousse mon chien vers le départ en le remplaçant et que je le perturbe dans sa tranquillité et son exclusivité, quelle horreur ! 
De mon côté, ça va plutôt bien. Même si bien entendu, il y a bien des signes qu'il vieillit mais à bientôt 13 ans, il est toujours monté sur ressort et tient les belles balades, je croise les doigts pour que ça continue ainsi encore longtemps  ::

----------


## nat34

J'ai rejoint le club des "mais elle est vieille..." Mon sac à conneries va avoir 14 ans, un âge vénérable pour sa taille m'a t'on dit.
Elle est sourde, mais elle grimpe toujours sur la table pour voler.
Un jeune a cru me faire "plaisir" en me félicitant de garder un chien handicapé (surdité), et si je lui avais dit qu'en plus elle est incontinente....
On l'a depuis ses 2 mois, il veut que j'en fasse quoi ?
Elle profite de sa vie, et j'essaye de ne pas penser que chaque jour qui passe....

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs aussi est incontinente, sourde et malvoyante, du moment qu'elle est heureuse et joyeuse, rien n'a d'importance  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Pareil pour Casi, sourd depuis plus d'1 an, entend encore l'un ou l'autre son style " HO, HO Casi" dit bien fort et à proximité, s'arrête mais ne regarde pas de suite dans la bonne direction et cataracte, voit encore un peu comme à travers une vitre opaque... Son plaisir c'est la bouffe depuis toujours et encore plus maintenant avec la cortisone, je lui donne plein de petits bouts de ce que je mange, adore tout y compris bout d'orange, banane etc...

----------


## Phnix

Je lis les aventures de vos amours et vous envoie un convoi d'onde positive  :: 
J'espère mieux gérer la vieillesse de Nounouk, pour le moment elle va bien, juste des boîteries après de gros efforts donc je vais complémenter avec des plantes, on m'a recommandé ça :
https://www.canidirect.fr/complement...bien-etre.html

----------


## nat34

Si tu as dans ta région, mon sac à conneries à retrouvé un nouvel élan dès sa première séance de niromathé

----------


## Jello83

> Je lis les aventures de vos amours et vous envoie un convoi d'onde positive 
> J'espère mieux gérer la vieillesse de Nounouk, pour le moment elle va bien, juste des boîteries après de gros efforts donc je vais complémenter avec des plantes, on m'a recommandé ça :
> https://www.canidirect.fr/complement...bien-etre.html


Voici ce que je donne à mon poilu en prévention depuis quelques mois et pour l'instant à presque 13 ans, il n'a aucun problème :
https://www.newpharma.fr/nat-form/66...0-gelules.html

----------


## Phnix

Anouk a 8 ans cet été, la véto m'a dit qu'il faudra bientôt songer à faire les bilans senior  :: 
En plus, elle commence à avoir des douleurs d'arthrose... Elle a kaïé à la manipulation des hanches  :: 
Par contre, elle a un cœur de sportive (et elle a perdu du poids !)

----------


## Jello83

Le coeur et le poids, c'est important, encore plus en vieillissant, donc ce sont de bonnes nouvelles  :: 
Par contre, elle n'a pas de traitement pour l'arthrose ?

----------


## Phnix

Non, je reçois bientôt le complément dont j'avais parlé, je verrai bien l'effet que ça fait, surtout que l'on va randonner dans les Pyrénées cet été !

----------


## Poska

Papy Extra, 11 ans, a été opéré hier pour retirer une masse sur la mamelle. J'ai hésité car il a pris un bon coup de vieux quand même, mais la véto a su me rassurer. Opération rapide mais efficace, l'après midi même il était complètement remis  :: 
On en a profité pour faire un bilan sanguin qui est parfait.
Sa soeur est partie à 9 ans mais lui j'espère bien qu'il restera avec nous encore longtemps  ::

----------


## Jello83

Voilà nous avons eu la petite inquiétude du jour.
Mon poilu de bientôt 13 ans tout patraque alors qu'il est toujours monté sur ressorts malgré son âge et des vomissements ce matin. Jusque là j'ai contenu mon inquiétude, ça peut arriver, mais en plus il n'avait pas voulu manger hier soir, ce n'est pas de lui. La journée se passe sans vomissement mais toujours patraque, éteint, pas bien. Et puis rebolotte en milieu et fin d'après-midi vomissements de bile alternés avec de gros spasmes.
Avec la chaleur en plus, je n'ai pas voulu prendre de risque et en plus on s'inquiète forcément plus avec l'âge, nous sommes allés chez un vétérinaire. Après analyse des selles et prélèvement urinaire, les résultats sont bons donc ça n'est qu'une gastrite mais carabinée. Espérons que l'injection de l'anti-vomitif soit efficace ainsi que le traitement et le régime alimentaire aussi.
Je n'aime pas le voir comme ça et en plus, je ne vois absolument pas ce qu'il aurait pu manger qui lui fasse ça.
Enfin, croisons les doigts normalement ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.

----------


## POLKA67

C'est très douloureux les gastrites... il a quoi comme traitement, des anti vomitifs ?

----------


## superdogs

On attend des nouvelles demain...

----------


## del28

j'espère qu'il va vite aller mieux.
des calins au petit malade

----------


## Jello83

Merci pour vos soutiens. Effectivement, ça semble douloureux le pauvre et fatigant car ça le dérange pour dormir, on sent qu'il ne sait pas toujours comment se mettre.
Son traitement c'est à partir de demain phosphaluvet 3 fois par jour avant de lui donner à manger et comme repas uniquement riz bien cuit et viande blanche. Je suis vite allée acheter le nécessaire et les tuperwares sont prêts pour demain (il va venir au bureau avec moi).
Ce soir, pas de médicament car il a eu l'injection et rien à manger.
J'espère qu'il va avoir envie de remanger demain. Sinon, il faudra que je le remmène chez le vétérinaire mais il ne semblait pas inquiet.
Ce qui me rassure, c'est qu'il a bu et que pour l'instant il a tout gardé.

----------


## Jello83

La nuit s'est assez bien passée, pas de vomissement, il a juste un peu souffert de la chaleur donc j'ai ouvert en grand les volets.
Là, il est bien, il dort très profondément, il n'a même pas vu que j'étais levée, je sens qu'il faudra le réveiller pour partir travailler.
Espérons maintenant qu'il ne soit pas trop mal le pauvre dans la voiture et ensuite arrivés au boulot, il y aura un nouveau test avec son 1er repas de reprise.

----------


## superdogs

phosphaluvet/gel, ça fonctionne bien... ton loulou devrait se remettre rapidement.
ça va le faire !

----------


## del28

oui le phospha et assimilé c'est top. Mimi avait régulièrement des ptites gastrites et elles passaient très vite après une ptite seringue de smecta dans la bouche
(phospha = smecta. c'est mon véto qui m'avait dit ''achetez du smecta, ça vous coutera moins cher pour le même résultat'')

----------


## superdogs

Tout à fait ; après phosphachose, je suis passé à smecta, dont j'ai toujours une petite réserve..... chez moi, c'est à la pipette, et grimace de Gringo....

----------


## Jello83

Ca a tenu toute la journée, aucun vomissement. Ce matin il était même content de partir avec moi. Je pensais que le plus dur était passé.
Mais là ce soir, il vient d'avoir une diarrhée. Du coup, je lui ai donné du smecta car effectivement je fais ça quand il a des diarrhées mais pour l'instant il n'en avait pas. Je pensais que le phosphalugel était plus pour les vomissements et le smecta pour la diarrhée. 
Il mange un peu le poulet mais du tout le riz.
Par contre, il boit normalement.
Et ce n'est pas évident à gérer quand on est en déplacement. Ca a été tellement compliqué hier de trouver un vétérinaire. Tout ceux que j'appelais ne prenaient plus de nouveau patient, même pour une urgence. Incroyable ! J'ai dû faire plus de 30 km pour en trouver un.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tout à fait ; après phosphachose, je suis passé à smecta, dont j'ai toujours une petite réserve..... chez moi, c'est à la pipette, et grimace de Gringo....


A mon avis, il pourrait y avoir concours de grimace ;-)

----------


## Jello83

Je ne sais pas si c'est l'association smecta / phospalugel ou uniquement le smecta mais ça lui a, il est allé à sa gamelle et a mangé bien volontiers blanc de poulet que je lui avais préparé. Comme il ne mangeait pas, je ne lui mettais que quelques morceaux avec du riz. Du coup, je lui en ai remis plusieurs fois. 
Me voilà un peu rassurée, c'est incroyable ce changement en l'espace d'une heure. Par contre le riz, ce n'est vraiment pas son truc, il l'a bien trié et laissé  :: .

Tout à l'heure, il voulait manger de l'herbe mais je n'ai pas osé le laisser faire de peur que ça ne lui fasse pas du bien avec ce qu'il a. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Je sais que par période, il en a besoin mais là vu les circonstances ?

----------


## POLKA67

Ils ont tendance à manger de l'herbe quand il y a une gêne ce qui n'est pas forcément une bonne chose car risque de vomissements dixit mon véto pour mon chat mais ça doit être la même chose pour les chiens...  ::

----------


## Jello83

C'est bien ce dont j'avais peur. 
Merci Polka pour cette réponse, je vais continuer à l'empêcher de manger de l'herbe.

----------


## phacélie

Comment va ton toutou aujourd'hui, Jello ?

----------


## Jello83

Merci de prendre des nouvelles Phacélie.
Après une impression de mieux, la nuit a été compliquée. Donc je n'ai pas voulu prendre de risque, j'ai foncé ce matin chez le vétérinaire à l'ouverture. Il l'a gardé la journée pour lui faire des examens et le mettre sous perfusion pour l'alimenter, l'hydrater et lui administrer un antibiotique. Et bien entendu il a eu droit à ses injections d'anti-vomitif et anti-diarrhéique. La totale.
La bonne nouvelle est qu'après échographie, prises de sang... il n'a pas de tumeur et il n'a pas ingéré de corps étranger. C'est une gastrite qui a fait une évolution fulgurante vers une sacrée gastro entérite. Par contre, aucune idée d'où ça vient.
Il est à la diète ce soir et à partir de demain on réessaye riz et viande blanche 3 fois par jour. On continue le phosphaluvet et on rajoute comme antibiotique Metrocare pendant 10 jours.
Le vétérinaire doit m'appeler demain pour prendre des nouvelles.
Là il semble un peu fatigué, un peu le contre coup de sa journée mais quand je l'ai récupéré ce soir chez le vétérinaire, ça faisait plaisir à quel point il était content et réactif.
J'espère qu'avec tout ça, il va réussir à passer une bonne nuit.

----------


## POLKA67

Ah certaines gastros peuvent être violentes, mon chien a choppé une carabinée il y a quelques années, c'est un bouffe-tout... ça a duré bien 10 jours... j'espère que ça sera plus rapide pour ton loulou...

----------


## Jello83

Par moment il semble mieux et puis quand je le sors, diarrhée alors je ne sais pas quoi penser.
Ca m'agace de le voir pas bien comme ça et en plus malgré 2 visites chez le vétérinaire dont une hospitalisation toute la journée.
Si ça dure 10 jours, ça va être compliqué car je suis en déplacement professionnel donc par exemple, je n'ai qu'un lit, je n'ai pas de jardin pour qu'il puisse sortir quand il veut et ce n'est pas le genre à demander, c'est à moi de l'observer pour comprendre qu'il veut sortir...
Je me sens complètement impuissante. J'aurais dû insister pour que le vétérinaire lui donne un médicament supplémentaire contre la diarrhée. 
Le plus dur c'est que là ce soir, je ne suis pas censée lui donner quoi que ce soit et j'ai peur que cette nuit ressemble à la précédente sauf qu'il est à la diète donc il ne vomira pas son repas. J'hésite à lui donner du smecta et du phospalugel vu les odeurs qui arrivent alors qu'il est sorti il y a 30 mn.

----------


## POLKA67

Le smecta est efficace pour stopper la diarrhée, phosphaluvet tapisse les muqueuses...
Apparemment on a le même chien, le mien ne demande pas à sortir non plus mais une fois le harnais mis ça devient urgent...
Courage avec un peu de chance ça ira mieux demain...

----------


## Jello83

Il a un peu mieux dormi mais à chaque sortie, diarrhées. J'ai eu un espoir dans la nuit où ça a commencé par une diarhée pour finir avec quelque chose de plus consistant.
Mais là, je l'ai sorti il y a 30 mn sans qu'il le demande et de nouveau diarrhée.
Je suis en train de lui préparer son repas de convalescent, j'espère qu'il va manger.

----------


## POLKA67

Ce que mon chien avait  généralement lors de diarrhée importante c'est du prifinial, j'espère que le smecta fonctionnera rapidement...  :Smile: 
Bon courage  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Le pauvre, j'espère que ça va aller mieux aujourd'hui.
Mon ptit vieux a fait une gastrite/gastroentérite l'année dernière, c'est manifestement très douloureux, pour lui c'était la première fois et la seule jusqu'à présent.
Le véto lui avait prescrit du Transiphytol.

----------


## Jello83

Ca semble sur la bonne voie, il n'a plus eu de diarrhées depuis ce matin, je croise les doigts.
Il est un peu plus réactif et il boit. Seul l'appétit reste faible, sauf pour le blanc de dinde.
Le vétérinaire que j'ai trouvé est super, il a appelé ce matin pour prendre des nouvelles puis de nouveau ce soir et est très rassurant et pas inquiet quant à son alimentation, ça lui semble normal.
Ce vétérinaire ne prescrit que peu d'antidiarrhéique car la diarrhée est le moyen de défense du corps pour éliminer les bactéries donc en la bloquant, ça ralentit la guérison.
Mais là vu la situation, il a prescrit du Lopéral à prendre selon les besoins.
Et pour l'alimenter un peu, je lui ai pris une solution liquide saveur poulet "Oralade Gl Support", je ne sais pas si vous connaissez. C'est un complément alimentaire pour aider l'organisme et plus particulièrement les intestins... dans les cas de diarrhées, ça aide pour un retour progressif à l'alimentation habituelle.
J'espère que ça va continuer ainsi car c'était dur de le voir abattu comme ça, lui qui est toujours dynamique.

----------


## superdogs

Aah, je suis contente ! enfin une amélioration, j'espère que la nuit aura été bonne pour vous deux.

C'est tellement inquiétant de voir nos loulous abattus, et de se sentir impuissants devant leur douleur.. On déplacerait des montagnes, si seulement on les voyait, les montagnes !

Caresses toutes douces à ton poilu  ::

----------


## Jello83

Oui tu as très bien verbalisé ce que l'on ressent tous dans ces situations.
Et on se rend compte que nos poilus sont bien plus résistants que nous. Je suis toujours admirative de sa façon de subir la douleur sans rien dire.
Une nouvelle journée de passée sans dégâts. Par contre on ne veut toujours pas manger le riz et moyen sur le blanc de dinde. Par contre le roti de dinde passe mieux ;-) Il n'a pas compris que même s'il n'est pas content, tant qu'il ne mangera pas suffisamment, il aura le complément alimentaire à la seringue pour essayer de se requinquer un peu.
Quoi qu'il en soit, je préfère le voir ainsi, réactif même si bien entendu il est encore fatigué. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il a 10 jours d'antibiotiques.

----------


## POLKA67

Va retrouver l'appétit petit à petit, à la limite c'est pas plus mal qu'il ne mange pas trop les 1ers jours, ne doit pas encore se sentir super bien... l'important c'est qu'il boive suffisamment...

----------


## Jello83

Ici les nouvelles sont bonnes, il y a une véritable amélioration en plus de l'absence de diarrhées. Mon super warrior se remet petit à petit, ça fait vraiment plaisir.
 Depuis hier, il aimerait de nouveau partir en vadrouille avec moi comme avant. Il est de plus en plus en demande de sorties mais pour le plaisir, pas d'urgence particulière mais je limite toujours la durée des sorties le temps qu'il retrouve des forces. Ce soir nous sommes allés un peu plus loin mais sans excès.
Et au retour, c'est la 1ère fois depuis sa gastro qu'il était à l'affût d'avoir sa gamelle. En plus il a tout mangé y compris le riz qu'il boudait depuis le début. Je lui ai même remis une 2° dose de riz mais sans viande cette fois et il a aussi tout mangé ! Pas un seul grain laissé.
Il va donc pouvoir recommencer progressivement à manger normalement, et notamment ses friandises  ::

----------


## superdogs

Bonne nouvelle !  :: 
Bonne journée à vous deux !

----------


## POLKA67

ça fait plaisir  :Smile:  je suis une grande connaisseuse des diarrhées chien, les 2 - 3 premières années après son adoption c'était au moins 2 à 3  fois par an visite véto pour ça, c'est un bouffe tout, mangeait n'importe quelle saleté trouvée sur son chemin  ou se goinfrait en douce quand j'allais chez ma frangine, savait exactement où se trouvait les gamelles du chat, sac de croquettes ouvert sur l'escalier menant à la cave...chaque fois on me disait, lâche le il n'y a rien...tu parles faisait même la litière du chat au sous-sol alors qu'ils avaient mis des planches devant et pfiouu chaque fois 120 € de frais véto et environ 5 jours pour que le transit revienne à la normale...

----------


## Jello83

C'est tout à fait ça, j'aime bien ceux qui disent laisse le faire (j'ai les mêmes  :: ) alors que c'est nous qui connaissons par coeur nos poilus tout de même.
Entre le fait que ça les fasse souffrir et l'addition douloureuse effectivement. Là encore plus vu son âge car nous avons fait d'autres examens pour éliminer toute pathologie plus grave vu l'intensité des symptômes et la survenance sans raison apparente car je l'ai bien à l'oeil maintenant avec l'expérience.
Et dès que ça va mieux, il se remet à tout sniffer bien entendu et là les gens que je croise doivent se dire que je suis folle quand je lui dis "Arrête de tout sniffer, ça ne t'a pas servi de leçon"  :: 

Bonne journée à tous et caresses à vos poilus

----------


## Jello83

Un petit coucou en passant sur le forum, en espérant que tous vos poilus vont bien en cette période estivale.
Ici, tout va bien. Mon poilu a fêté ses 13 ans la semaine dernière.On gère juste les balades en fonction de la chaleur après avoir refait une petite tonte  :: 
Caresses à vos toutous et belle journée

----------


## POLKA67

Bon anniversaire à ton poilu, câlins à lui !  :: 
13 ans c'est un joli cap...  :Smile:

----------


## Jello83

> Bon anniversaire à ton poilu, câlins à lui ! 
> 13 ans c'est un joli cap...


Merci pour lui  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Aujourd'hui Iagoo peut squatter ici, il fête ses 11 ans.

4 mois qu'il est arrivé et fait beaucoup de progrès, se promène de plus en plus en tête et rattrape toute l'affection qu'il n'a pas eu.

Niveau santé il est au top, parfois un peu d'arthrose à une papatte avant mais refait du muscle.

----------


## superdogs

Mon Gringo ne va pas bien ; je le vois diminuer de semaine en semaine, et depuis quelques jours, c'est encore plus flagrant.

Vendredi soir, grosse angoisse, il a refusé de manger, et avait beaucoup de fièvre (39-9). Véto samedi matin, il avait redescendu un peu, pour redevenir normal en température en fin de matinée.

Il se traîne... après avoir bien mangé hier soir, de nouveau, un refus ce matin, et la fièvre remonte, 38-3

Le test d'urine sur bandelette n'indique rien d'anormal, m^me si les urines sont un peu foncées, mais ça peut être l'état fiévreux dit le véto.

La condition du coeur s'est aggravée... le véto m'a clairement fait entendre qu'il pouvait partit à n'importe quel moment, voire brutalement.

ll a eu une piqûre d'antibio, en a pour 10 jours de cachets, et on rajoute un médoc pour soutenir le coeur.

S'il ne s'est pas stabilisé en début de semaine, on fera un test sanguin, pour voir si d'autres organes sont atteints, en raison du coeur qui n'assure que mal son rôle de pompe.

J'ai le moral en vrac. Gringo, c'est mon chien d'amour, mon tendre, mon amour de chien, le plus doux du monde, qui n'a jamais mordu, grogné sur qui que ce soit. Qui me suivrait au bout du monde.
J'suis malade d'angoisse.
J'ai peur de le retrouver mort un matin, j'ai peur de le sortir et de ne pas pouvoir le porter au cas où, et de toute façon, ça fait plusieurs jours qu'il traîne traîne traîne, et n'a pas envie de marcher. Les promenades sont réduites à faire une centaine de mètres. 
Je fais une sortie pour Alma toute seule après ; et elle, elle change de comportement quand Gringo n'est pas là, c'est la galère, elle se retourne tout le temps, et cavale au retour pour le retrouver..

Quand il partira, ce sera un choc terrible pour elle ; je ne sais pas comment je vais gérer. Déjà, je ne saurai pas me gérer moi-même.

Je sais que mon chien est vieux, mais ça me terrorise que le véto pose des mots.....

----------


## Houitie

38.3 ce n est pas de la fièvre pour un chien c est tout à fait normal. Avec le temps nos vieux loulous ont un peu de mal. Je te souhaite que ça passe vite.

----------


## superdogs

Je me suis trompée, c'est 38-8

----------


## Houitie

Jusqu' à 39 voir 39.5 en fonction des chiens ce n est pas affolant. La température "normale moyenne " C est 38.5 donc 1 degrés de plus ou de moins c est normal.

----------


## POLKA67

Plein, plein de bonnes ondes pour Gringo... 
Urines foncées, piro ? au début ce n'est pas forcément détectable...
L'échographie permet de détecter si pb sur les organes, j'en faisais régulièrement à Casi en fait dès qu'il a eu son pb cardiaque.
Courage Superdogs le coeur en vrac je connais aussi...on n'imagine juste pas la vie sans nos petits seniors.

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Superdogs ... 
Fait un gros câlin à Gringo de ma part !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et entre 38 et 39°C, c'est la température normale mais effectivement, dur de les voir pas bien. Pour te rassurer j'espère, Aito nous avait fait peur il y a quelques mois ( pb articulaire ++ avec ses pb de coeur et sa patte amputée ) et maintenant, ça s'est stabilisé ... Le plus longtemps possible j'espère

----------


## Mirko78

Tout le courage possible Superdogs et le maximum de superbes moments avec Gringo  ::

----------


## manoe

Tes mots résonnent tellement douloureusement à mes oreilles, comme sans doute à bcp ici... Voir nos plus fidèles parmi les fidèles diminuer et envisager leur départ met le coeur en lambeaux... Mais ton gentil Gringo n'est peut être pas encore au bout de sa route avec toi même si les semaines lui sont comptées.
Je pense très fort à toi Superdogs  ::

----------


## Jello83

Comme je te comprends Superdogs, c'est tellement dur de les voir ainsi. On les aime tellement. J'espère que ça va aller et que le traitement va l'aider.
Je suis de tout coeur avec toi et plein de bonnes ondes à Gringo pour que ça aille mieux.
Bon courage

----------


## Nadia85

Je crois que c'est la décision la plus difficile à prendre....

Entre le fait de ne pas vouloir le faire souffrir de ne pas vouloir souffrir..... De savoir quand c'est le bon moment où pas.....

Ici je ne regrette pas de l'avoir prise avant qu'il ne soit trop "malade". La vétérinaire à proposé un traitement sur 15 jours on a refusé. Je pense qu'elle a bien compris.....

----------


## superdogs

Merci à vous de vos pensées ; j'aimerai vous donner de meilleures nouvelles, tellement...Mais il ne va pas mieux, ou à peine.
J'ai eu un espoir ce matin, quand j'ai constaté que la fièvre avait baissé, il avait une température normale. Mais il a refusé sa gamelle...
Ce midi, je lui ai reproposé et  ::  :: 
Quand je suis rentrée à 17h, il était très content de me voir, on a fait un petit tour, il faisait bon au soleil. Il a marché tranquilou, et ça a été bref.
Mais de nouveau, refus d'une super gamelle.... même si sa tempé est normale,et du coup, pour son traitement, c'est galère de lui faire prendre ses cachets. Je ne sais pas quoi penser.

Je suis angoissée, vous imaginez bien à quel point

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quant à la question de le laisser partir, Nadia, je concevrai s'il trainait depuis longtemps, un truc décelé et invalidant. Mais, là, j'avais jeudi soir un chien en super forme pour son âge, et vendredi soir, pouf, un chien qui refuse toute invitation à manger et fiévreux.
J'ai déjà dû prendre cette décision, à plusieurs reprises, et là, à ce stade, j'aimerai comprendre ce qui se passe, avant d'y penser.
Ceci dit, j'ai refait ces 2 derniers jours tout le film de notre vie ensemble.. en larmes..  ::

----------


## Ploufplouf

Ses paramètres hépatiques ont été vérifiés ?

Ici sur mon vieux, et sur celui de ma maman quand on a(vait) un coup de mou, c'est souvent le foie qui a(vait) des soucis

----------


## Jello83

Effectivement c'est incompréhensible ses réactions sont très contradictoires mais quel plaisir ça a dû être de le voir ainsi, c'est tout de même significatif. Quand est-ce qu'il doit revoir son docteur pour les analyses complémentaires ?
Bon courage à vous deux.

----------


## Houitie

Tu devrais re consulter ! Peut être un autre veto.

----------


## superdogs

Je vais prendre RV chez le véto pour analyse sanguine si demain soir c'est toujours pareil. C'est l'appétit qui me tracasse... on dirait qu'il va est écoeuré après 3 bouchées. Il a mangé à peine un quart de ration aujourd'hui. Il va s'affaiblir, à ce rythme

----------


## Kmino

Oui ce serait peut être intéressant d'avoir un second avis venant d'un autre véto...surtout vu le stress et l'angoisse bien compréhensibles que tu ressens...
Courage à tout le monde chez toi Superdogs, c'est tellement hard ces moments...

----------


## POLKA67

Courage Superdogs, plein, plein de bonnes ondes à Gringo...

----------


## del28

tout pareil superdogs.
j'imagine ton inquiétude. j'espère que ton pépère fait juste un gros coup de mou
 ::

----------


## Mam Bo

Superdogs  :: 
Caresses à ton Gringo et tiens nous au courant

----------


## aurore27

Courage Superdogs et grosses caresses et pleins de câlins à Gringo. ::

----------


## manoe

Bcp pensé à toi et aussi à Gringo aujourd'hui...
 Tu as tout à fait raison de vouloir faire pratiquer une analyse sanguine, cela aidera vraiment à poser un diagnostic sans attendre. La précédente remonte à quand ?? Le dosage de l'urémie a t-il déjà été effectué ??
Plein de courage à toi Superdogs en ces moments terriblement difficiles. On est tous avec toi par la pensée et le coeur  :: 
Et mille câlins à Gringo aux yeux si doux  ::

----------


## borneo

Je croise les doigts pour ton chien.

----------


## phacélie

J'espère fort qu'il va mieux aujourd'hui ton papy, que le traitement fonctionne.

----------


## jeanne_917

Superdog pravda ce super bouffe tout (incroyable ce chien qui mangeait les brocolis avec délectation) a commencé il y a environ un an à de ne plus vouloir trop manger on a changé les croquettes, donné de la pâte, on est passé au ration ménagère rien a faire il ne mangeait plus sa ration ce qui la aidé cest quavant jenlevais la gamelle 1h après lavoir proposée (javoue que je ne sais pas pourquoi, un jour un veto ma dit de le faire et ne comme à part peut être 3 fois par an elle était vide je me suis pas posée de question) là on lui laissait toute la journée et la nuit et il mangeait petit peu par petit peu.
Cela dit en mangeant beaucoup moins il a quand même été «relativement» en forme pendant 1 an avec un parte de poids pas si conséquente que ça

----------


## superdogs

Vous êtes mignonnes... y'a que ici qu'on se sent à l'aise pour s'épancher.. 

Les nouvelles ne sont pas bonnes ; mon loup d'amour est en train de partir, en bout de course ; il est hospitalisé.

Je reviendrai ce soir si j'en ai la force

----------


## manoe

Indefectiblement avec toi en ces pires moments de l'existence et aussi avec Gringo  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Grosses pensées pour toi et Gringo

----------


## Chouck

Superdogs, je pense fort à vous 3.

----------


## Patricia45

Beaucoup de peine pour toi Superdogs.
J'ai vécu cette situation bien des fois aussi et c'est très dur.
Au moins, ce loulou aura eu la chance de te rencontrer et d'avoir une belle vie près de toi.
Garde quand même espoir : on ne sait jamais !
Je pense bien à toi.

----------


## Phnix

Tout plein de bonnes ondes  ::

----------


## May-May

Je pense fort à vous, si tu as besoin n'hésite pas  ::

----------


## Poska

Douces pensées pour vous  ::

----------


## jeanne_917

Superdog, plein de courage et de pensées je ne sais que trop bien dans quel état tu es

----------


## Delphane

Vraiment désolée pour toi Superdogs...  :: 
Plein de réconfort...

----------


## POLKA67

Allez on y croit encore si Gringo est hospitalisé c'est que le véto tente le tout pour le tout et qu'il y a un mince espoir...
Petit warrior bats toi !

----------


## Houitie

On pense à toi et à Gringo bien sûr.

----------


## Kyt's

::

----------


## POLKA67

Des nouvelles du petit coeur ?

----------


## Kmino

Plein de pensées à toi et Gringo
C'est tellement difficile...à la mesure de ce qu'on les aime nos poilus...
Des ondes de force intérieure, espoir et courage pour affronter la suite qu'elle qu'elle soit, j'ose espérer que vous avez/allez bénéficier d'un miracle comme ca s'est déjà vu...

----------


## superdogs

Pour répondre rapidement aux questions posées, oui, les dernières analyses étaient bonnes, en tout cas, correctes pour un chien de son âge (faites fin juin), et jusqu'à jeudi soir, il allait à son petit train de vieux, et attendait la gamelle avec impatience.

Aujourd'hui, outre l'état du coeur qui s'affole, ce sont les reins qui lâchent ; crise d'urée, et tous les paramètres, sauf le foie, sont très en dessous de la norme (créatinine, globules...) très anémié, car les protéines partent dans les urines.

Je m'en veux, parce que à deux ou trois reprises, j'ai trouvé un pipi, toujours sous ma "chaise de bureau" devant l'ordi, et je n'ai pas fait attention ; j'ai mis ça sur le compte de la vieillesse... il devait débuter sa crise.

Je viens d'avoir la clinique ; le véto me dit qu'il est stable, que la fièvre est stabilisée, et qu'il mange ce qu'on lui donne (très peu, pour ne pas surcharger) il pense qu'il mangerait plus si on lui donnait plus. Il le trouve "bien", mais malheureusement, ce sont les résultats sanguins de vendredi qui nous permettront de décider.

Là, je suis au boulot, donc je gère.. dès que mon esprit peut errer, c'est la cata..

Hier, Alma m'a mis les larmes aux yeux ; quand je suis rentrée à midi sans Gringo, elle a cherché au niveau du coffre de la voiture, puis elle a fait les 4 portières.. pendant la ballade, elle se retournait sans cesse (comme quand elle nous attend parce que Gringo marche moins vite), et de retour à la maison, elle a fait le tour de toutes les pièces, elle est aussi allée regarder sous la table du salon où il avait pris l'habitude de se coucher depuis l'époque télé-travail..


Merci à vous tous et toutes

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

::

----------


## Patricia45

Je croise les doigts pour ton Gringo afin qu'il puisse rentrer dans son foyer.
C'est vraiment triste pour Alma car elle doit comprendre qu'il y a un souci.
J'espère de tout coeur que les analyses de vendredi seront bonnes et que ton loulou pourra rentrer.
Je t'envoie plein de bonnes ondes Superdogs !!  ::

----------


## manoe

Tu n'as certainement pas à t'en vouloir superdogs !!! Gringo avait des analyses correctes voici seulement 3 mois et rien dans son comportement ne laissait présager la dégradation de ses organes. Un pipi isolé n'est pas significatif. Pour ma part, j'avais juste noté que mon Aron buvait plus que de coutume. Et, à quelques reprises avant la crise, il boudait dans sa gamelle les légumes et ne mangeait que ses croquettes. J'ai su à posteriori qu'il devait probablement être nauséeux. Il avait d'ailleurs eu des vomissements quelques jours plus tard. Mais comment deviner que ces symptômes apparemment anodins révélaient qu'il était au bout de sa vie ?...
Je t'en supplie superdogs, ne cède pas à une culpabilité qui n'est de toute façons aucunement justifiée.
Je suis infiniment triste pour toi qui doit gérer non seulement ta propre détresse mais aussi Alma qui ne comprend pas l'absence de son référent.
Mes pensées ne vous quittent pas toutes les 2,  tu le sais déjà...  :: 
 ::

----------


## Chouck

Plein de courage à Gringo, à Alma à toi  ::  et aussi à Epice.

----------


## Phnix

Plein de courage à ta petite tribu  :: 
J'espère un retour vendredi

----------


## del28

::

----------


## Jello83

Superdogs Je pense fort à toi, Gringo et Alma. Je te souhaite plein de courage en attendant les résultats et en espérant qu'ils soient meilleurs.

----------


## lili-vanille

::

----------


## superdogs

Merci pour les petits signes de bonnes ondes....

Pour Gringo, il a refusé de manger ce matin ; je ne prends pas ça comme un bon signe, et je plonge encore un peu plus dans l'angoisse... 

Autre sujet concomitant : Alma ; pour une raison connue d'elle seule, elle a refusé de rentrer dans la maison avant que je ne reparte au travail; j'ai eu beau appeler, siffler, cajoler, sortir les friandises, rien de rien.... Résultat, elle est dans le jardin, autre source de stress et d'angoisse.. jamais, jamais, jamais je ne laisse mes chiens seuls dehors...

Je croise tout pour qu'elle n'ait pas idée de tenter une escapade, une fuite ou que sais-je ?

Les premières 24 h, elle a cherché Gringo
Depuis hier, elle tend à redevenir fuyante....

Je suis très inquiète qu'elle ne régresse ; pourrait-elle "imaginer" que j'ai emmené Gringo pour lui faire du mal, et me craindrait-elle de nouveau ? Il ne faut pas oublier qu'elle a vécu la violence en fourrière roumaine, pendant 2 ans...

----------


## Phnix

Je ne pense pas qu'elle puisse te prêter ce genre d'intention, ce n'est pas dans la psychologie du chien.
Elle craint peut-être un abandon de Gringo, pas de toi... Tu peux peut-être lui donner du Zylkène/des fleurs de Bach/de l'homéopathie (en fonction de ce que tu préfères utiliser, ton adhésion aux soins joue énormément !) pour passer ce cap.
 ::

----------


## superdogs

Ah ben merci, ça me fait du bien ; je ne suis que culpabilité vis à vis de mes loulous en ce moment. Même Epice qui ne vient plus en promende.
L'équilibre de ma tribu est rompu  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Non, non elle guette le retour de son copain et vu qu'il n'est pas à l'intérieur...elle te fuit parce qu'elle est concentrée sur autre chose...
Tu arrives à lui rendre visite ? peut être accepterait-il de manger si ça vient de toi, un truc très appétant...

Autre idée emmener Alma avec toi pour le voir ?

----------


## Delphane

Je suis désolée Superdogs...  :: 


Je pense que ton moral et l'énergie (si je puis dire, mais je pense que tu vois ce que je veux dire) joue beaucoup sur ce que ressentent tes animaux. Quand ils sont proches de nous, ils peuvent agir un peu comme un miroir... s'ils te sentent triste et stressée, ils vont le devenir aussi. Si tu te dis que "l'équilibre de ta tribu est rompu", sans doute que justement, au-delà du fait que tes animaux sont sans doute attachés à Gringo, tu vas induire chez eux ce même sentiment, cette sensation d'harmonie perdue.
Si tu culpabilises, au final tu en rajoutes une couche.
ça peut expliquer, au moins en partie, le comportement d'Alma et Epice... Evidemment, je suis d'accord, elles ne peuvent pas "imaginer" que tu fais du mal à Gringo. Juste, elles voient ce qui se passe, et elles ressentent ton angoisse.

Alors, évidemment, je ne dis pas que c'est "ta faute" (il n'est pas question de faute là-dedans, juste de faire ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a au moment T. Il n'y a pas de jugement), mais je pense qu'en plus de faire en sorte que pour Alma, ou Epice, ce cap difficile puisse être passé le mieux possible... tu devrais aussi prendre soin de toi, et je pense que les conseils d'Atlanka, sont tout aussi transposables pour toi. Quelque soit ce que tu choisisses comme méthode pour faire baisser ton niveau de stress (même si je me doute que c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire).

Plein de courage à toi...  ::

----------


## manoe

Je pense tout comme Phnix, les sentiments que tu prêtes à Alma me paraissent totalement improbables. En revanche, une petite régression n'est pas à exclure. Après un passé traumatisant, Alma avait acquis un équilibre dans la sécurité et la régularité d'un quotidien aujourd'hui bouleversé, et surtout trouvait ses repères en la présence de son référent Gringo. Sans lui, elle est inévitablement perdue mais voici plusieurs années qu'elle partage ta vie et je ne pense pas que tous ses acquis soient remis en question. Aurais-tu quelqu'un de confiance qui pourrait venir jeter un oeil chez toi pendant tes heures d'absence et ainsi te tenir au courant de l'attitude d'Alma à l'extérieur ??
Tu es dans la souffrance, l'angoisse et cette p... de culpabilité trouve le terreau ideal pour rajouter à ta détresse et fausser ton jugement. C'est tellement humain mais essaies si tu peux de ne pas céder à ce poison qui envenime toutes tes pensées de façon nocive et stérile.
Quant à Gringo, après plus de 24 heures sous perfusion, son taux d'uree devrait avoir bien baissé et parallèlement il devrait retrouver de l'appétit. Cela dit, au-delà des constantes biologiques, Gringo doit lui aussi se sentir d'autant plus perdu loin de son foyer aimant que son corps est souffrant, et le manque de son environnement, de ton amour, peut suffire à générer de l'anorexie.
J'imagine aisément conbien tout doit tourner en boucle dans ton esprit et je me sens bien impuissante à t'aider de quelconque façon que ce soit. Les mots sont tellement dérisoires... 
Je reste avec toi par la pensee et le coeur  ::

----------


## phacélie

Pour Alma et pour toi aussi, est-ce qu'une copine ayant un chien qu'Alma connaît ne pourrait pas venir faire la balade du soir avec vous, quelques balades avec vous ces temps-ci ?
Ça vous divertirait au moins momentanément de votre angoisse à toutes les deux, elle la sentirait moins venant de toi et tu pourrais un peu te détendre aussi, d'autant mieux si tu la vois en profiter.
Épice doit juste se protéger de cette émotion trop forte actuellement, comme savent le faire les chats, en ne venant pas avec vous.
C'est tellement naturel que tu sois triste, que tu aies peur, mais ne te sens pas coupable, on ne peut rien au temps qui passe et ce qui peut être tenté pour ton papy l'est. ::

----------


## lili2000

Superdogs,
Encore une fois, bon courage pour ces épreuves ...
As-tu eu des nouvelles ce soir ? 
Alma était bien resté dans le jardin ? Elle doit sentir ton stress et ton mal-être. Et elle se rend bien compte que Gringo n'est pas là ... Comme elle est très sensible, ça la bouleverse et peut la faire régresser    momentanément. :-(

----------


## Jello83

Comme dit Phacélie, c'est une bonne idée d'essayer de divertir Alma car effectivement ses réactions ne sont pas contre toi, ce n'est pas de la peur, c'est qu'elle ne comprend pas pourquoi ce n'est pas comme d'habitude, pourquoi Gringo n'est pas là.
Comment était Alma quand tu es rentrée ? Elle ne s'était pas sauvée ?
Quelles sont les nouvelles pour Gringo ?

----------


## superdogs

J'ai demandé volontairement à n'avoir les résultats qu'en début d'après-midi, pour cause de déplacement pro ce matin.

Alma était bien dans le jardin à mon retour, et je n'ai pas eu de souci à la faire rentrer  :: 

J'ai tellement l'angoisse que je suis une pile électrique ce matin....

----------


## POLKA67

Quoiqu'il en soit et si tu peux emmène Alma avec toi pour la clinique, ça leur fera du bien à tous les 2...

Je croise....

----------


## Kmino

Courage Superdogs, une pensée pour toute ta tribu!
Surtout essaie de ne pas trop culpabiliser (facile à dire je sais malheureusement), tu fais déjà de ton mieux, de tout ton coeur à l'instant T, c'est bien suffisant...c'est bien compréhensible que vous soyez tous perturbés, tes chiens ressentant tes émotions et toi secouée par ce qu'ils vivent...
Je croise les doigts pour que tout ca rentre dans l'ordre

----------


## superdogs

Gringo est de retour à la maison, Gringo est de retour à la maison, Gringo est de retour à la maison  ::   :: 

Je tâche de garder raison, et de me dire que ce n'est qu'un sursis, à voir... si son état devait se dégrader de nouveau, je le saurai très vite, dans les jours qui viennent, me dit le véto.

On a un RV mercredi soir pour un petit bilan

J'ai monopolisé le post... et vous remercie de votre présence, tellement utile, tellement précieuse.

Mon loup d'amour, ma première adoption Rescue...  :: 

Epice, ma deuxième adoption Rescue, et Alma, ma roumaine chérie, ma troisième adoption Rescue, se joignent à moi, pour des léchouilles de reconnaissance

Je croise de toutes parts pour qu'il tienne dans le temps.... mais si ça devait se reproduire, j'ai pris la décision de ne pas lui infliger encore une hospitalisation. 

Je vais profiter de lui, mais tellement, tellement plus encore !!

----------


## POLKA67

Wouahhhh quel bonheur, profite un max de ton Gringo, c'est du rab....ta petite troupe à nouveau réunie...
Trop heureuse pour vous ! Câlins à la tribu !

----------


## phacélie

Aaaah, belle soirée à vous 4 !  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

::   ::

----------


## domi

super !! je n'osais pas demander ; profitez bien de lui  ::

----------


## Chouck

Je suis super contente que Gringo soit de retour parmis vous  :Pom pom girl: 

 ::  à vous 4

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Super ! Belles retrouvailles

----------


## manoe

Même si le temps de Gringo est compté, ce sursis est un cadeau de la vie et je te souhaite de tout coeur que vous puissiez tous ensemble profiter de ce répit accordé le plus longtemps possible. 
Je suis infiniment heureuse pour toi que ta tribu soit à nouveau au complet auprès de toi après ces journées de détresse, heureuse pour Gringo qu'il puisse à nouveau s'abandonner dans son foyer et heureuse pour Alma (et Epice bien sûr  :: ) qui doit retrouver avec lui un équilibre sécurisant et réconfortant.
Que votre soirée soit douce à tous les 4  ::

----------


## Jello83

Oui profitez au maximum de ces retrouvailles, ces petits moments de bonheur, quel joli cadeau pour ce week-end, ça fait plaisir pour toi et toute cette magnifique famille Rescue.
Je vous souhaite un agréable week-end.

----------


## Patricia45

Tellement contente pour toi Superdogs !!
Gringo doit se sentir mieux d'être de retour à la maison ; c'est tellement important pour eux.
Profites bien de tout.
Grosses caresses aux loulous.
Je croise les doigts pour que vous puissiez rester tous ensemble encore un bon moment.

----------


## Kmino

Oooh, c'est super! Je n'osais pas regarder le post...
Une victoire de plus sur le temps qui passe...
Ca fait plaisir de lire ca. Très content pour vous tous. Profitez en bien.

----------


## del28

je suis bien contente aussi que gringo soit à la maison
plein de calins à tes poilus  ::

----------


## Alantka

Je viens seulement de lire les dernières aventures de Gringo, et je me joins à la liesse générale de le savoir de retour chez lui  :: 
Plein de bonnes ondes à toi et ta petite meute Superdogs. Si seulement tout le monde pouvait aimer ses chiens comme toi  ::

----------


## superdogs

Eh, ce serait le paradis des chiens sur Terre !

Quelle belle journée aujourd'hui ! du soleil, des températures douces et mes velus près de moi, tous ensemble ! 
Gringo, le bel espagnol, lol, est bien en forme, mange TRES bien, a fait une ballade ce matin, une petite ce soir, parce que j'ai écourté. Lui qui traînait derrière ces derniers jours, s'est même essayé à un petit galop sur quelques mètres, on aurait dit un cheval à bascule.
Quand il est rentré hier soir, Alma n'en a pas cru ses yeux ; elle a fait la tête des enfants qui voient le père noël ! "c'est un gros paquet qu'elle sort du coffre Superdogs, ou c'est bien Gringo ?" "Ouuiiiii,c'est Gringo !! yououuhouuu  :: "

Elle a fait 3 fois le tour d'un Gringo ravi de rentrer chez lui, qui s'est précipité vers la porte d'entrée..... elle lui a fait des léchouilles, des museaux-museaux, des langues dans l'oreille  :: 

J'étais tellement contente de le voir se vautrer de tout son long sur son dodo ! je lui ai dit tellement de choses, que je l'avais laissé pour son bien, que je l'aime ; que des mots d'amour.

Alma et Epice sont de nouveau présentes.... et Epice vocalise de nouveau.... je suis au comble de la joie !

Je regarde mon Gringo vivre, avec tellement plus d'attention encore... quand on a failli perdre ce à quoi on tient le plus, ben, on se rend compte que parfois le quotidien et son lot de petites irritations masque le bonheur que l'on vit...

Je sais que tout peut de nouveau recommencer demain, dans une semaine ou un mois... je m'y prépare, et en attendant cet horrible moment, je prends, je prends et je savoure ce bonheur actuel. Je m'en mets plein les yeux, de ma tribu !  :: 

Et j'ai tondu aujourd'hui, parce que d'une je ne sais pas si on aura encore une aussi belle journée côté météo, ni si dans un avenir proche, je me sentirai autant la frite - le moral... du coup,c'est fait, et l'hiver peut arriver de ce côté là. Gringo m'a accompagnée un moment au jardin, puis est rentré faire une sieste.

Merci encore à vous tous et toutes, vos petits mots ont été un beau soutien

Vite, ma maison, enfin !



Tu m'as tellement manqué

----------


## Chouck

J'aurai trop voulu assister au retour de Gringo.

----------


## phacélie

Bouh, je ne vois pas tes photos  :Frown:  mais j'ai plein d'images avec ton récit  :Smile:

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ho superdogs, j'ai lu ton récit avec tellement d'émotions.
Ça me rappelle mon Murphy, qui a ressuscité tant de fois les 2 dernières années de sa vie.
3 fois nous sommes allés en famille lui faire nos adieux et 3 fois il s'est relevé en mode "hé hé même pas en rêve, va chercher d'la viande plutôt". Ma véto a tellement géré à chaque fois. "allo, Mlle S, vous pourriez amener un repas pour Murphy, et tout ce qu'il aime, on dirait qu'il a faim, mais je ne veux pas lui donner de croquettes", c'est comme ça que je me retrouvais à lui ramener une gamelle de viande, des crêpes, de la brioche à la "fonfiture", et monsieur se faisait des petits repas avec les asv.
Un soir où nous lui faisions nos adieux, il s'est mis à réclamer, nous parti en catastrophe au magasin non loin de la clinique pour lui acheter de la viande, et lui préparer sa gamelle dans la salle d'hospitalisation...

3 fois il a ressuscité notre Vieux, il était terrible, il partait en hospitalisation la journée, revenait la nuit avec sa perf à la maison que je changeais la nuit, je le conduisais le matin pour la journée et bien souvent après 48h de perf ça allait mieux. Mais c'est aussi pour cette raison que la dernière fois où je l'ai conduis en urgence, j'ai voulu y croire alors qu'au fond de moi je le sentais qu'il était l'heure. Ma véto a tout tenter parce que Murphy n'abandonnait jamais la partie, mais ce jour là il était l'heure. 30 mois que mon cœur est brisé à jamais ?

Alors profite de chaque instant, sers le contre toi, dis lui combien tu l'aimes et regarde le dormir paisiblement, c'est tellement de chance ces moments de bonus.
Je vous envoie tout mon soutien et tout le positif possible pour que cela dure le plus longtemps possible <3

----------


## superdogs

Ben Phacélie, je ne comprends pas, je les vois les photos moi  ::

----------


## Jello83

Quelle joie de lire ton magnifique récit Superdogs.
Tu as dit ce que nous vivons tous sur ce post, profitons du moindre moment avec eux, ce petit quotidien si simple et si agréable avec son lot d'irritations qui ne sont qu'accessoires.
Plein de caresses à tes poilus. Profitez bien de ces jolis moment de bonheur et d'amour.

----------


## Poska

Quel bonheur de te lire, merci de nous faire partager ces moments  ::

----------


## Poska

Je suis triste ces derniers jours. Je viens m'épandre ici désolée.
J'ai l'habitude de gérer mes chiens quand ils prennent de l'âge, où lorsqu'ils arrivent avec un handicap. Mais là c'est trop, j'ai l'impression de me noyer.

J'ai 5 chiens.
Ils ont 6, 7, 9, et 10 ans. 
Celui de 6 ans s'est blessé la patte en promenade il y a 2 semaines et enchaîne les visites véto, c'est trop long pour guérir, ça me plait pas. 
Celle de 7 ans est atteinte d'ataxie cérébelleuse et a donc besoin d'être aidée et rassurée tout au long de la journée, son état empire inexorablement et c'est de plus en plus dur, elle est condamnée à moyen terme, je ne sais pas si elle atteindra les 8 ans. 
Celle de 9 ans est arrivée handicapée et l'est de plus en plus, déjà amputée d'une patte juste avant son arrivée, elle a du être amputée d'une oreille il y a 2 semaines à cause d'un bête accident, et on envisage maintenant une amputation de la queue car ce qu'on craignait depuis son arrivée est finalement arrivé (ancien traumatisme à la queue qui a décidé de faire des siennes), c'est un véritable cauchemar qui se rajoute à l'état catastrophique de sa seule patte arrière et de son bassin, qui la fait de plus en plus souffrir au quotidien.
Les deux de 10 ans perdent lentement la force et la maîtrise de leur arrière train, le mâle commence à avoir besoin d'aide dans certaines situations, la femelle pour l'instant est autonome mais interdite d'efforts violents ou prolongés par prévention, elle qui est infatigable et aussi "bourrine" que dans sa jeunesse, la frustration commence à se faire sentir et je ne sais plus comment concilier son besoin d'exercice "brut" et son état de santé.

Je passe mes journées à m'occuper d'eux et ce n'est pas un souci, bien au contraire, mais j'ai l'impression de ne pas être à la hauteur et de faire les choses mal, et surtout de ne pas pouvoir profiter d'eux comme je le devrais.
Le fait est que je n'ai toujours pas accepté les derniers décès de la  maison, et m'imaginer perdre un de mes chiens dans un avenir proche est au delà de mes forces.  Alors là les voir enchaîner les problèmes, c'est trop. Je suis  terrorisée à l'idée de les voir partir l'un après l'autre, je n'en dors  plus la nuit.
Je sens que l'année à venir va être catastrophique, j'ai beau tout faire pour relativiser ça m'obsède malgré moi.

Enfin voilà j'avais juste besoin de l'écrire quelque part, je n'attend pas de solution.
En espérant que les visites véto à venir apportent des nouvelles pas trop mauvaises, au moins pour les jeunes, qu'on puisse tous souffler un peu.

----------


## Mam Bo

Désolée poska, c'est dur  ::  ::

----------


## Houitie

Difficile d imaginer a quel point c est dur mais une chose est sûre c est que tu es à la hauteur parce que tu fais tout ton possible et tu les aimes plus que tout. Il suffit de voir tes photos et vidéos pour voir des chiens heureux et épanouis. 
Pour Tila le chariot n est pas envisageable? 
Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage et que tout soit moins grave que ce qui se dessine.

----------


## superdogs

Je te comprends Poska, ça doit tellement te miner... Mais non, tu ne t'en occupes pas mal, au contraire, tu t'en soucies là où d'autres auraient déjà choisi de les sortir de leur vie... ou de ne pas les accueillir... tu es leur soutien, leur plaisir et bonheur quotidien...
Beaucoup de courage à toi, et au contraire, épanche toi ici, ça fait du bien de poser un peu par écrit ses angoisses !  ::  on est nombreux et nombreuses ici à se soutenir quand ça va mal.  ::

----------


## nat34

C'est tellement difficile, et les problèmes qui s'enquillent les uns, derrière les autres, forcément on se pose des questions. Poska tu fais au mieux, courage.

----------


## Jello83

Je te comprends Poska, tu as beau faire tout ce qu'il faut, on ne peut pas s'empêcher de douter quand on les voit diminuer ainsi.
J'imagine à quel point cela est difficile qu'ils aient tous les cinq tous ces problèmes de santé.
C'est bien normal que tu aies besoin d'en parler. 
Tu fais tout ce que tu peux pour les aider et les rassurer, je te souhaite plein de courage et suis de tout coeur avec toi et avec eux.

----------


## phacélie

Je suis persuadée que tu fais du mieux que tu peux, Poska.
Prends soin de toi aussi, on s'oublie dans ces moments-là alors que ça n'est pas du luxe, juste un moyen d'avoir une qualité de présence optimale auprès d'eux et de tenir dans le temps.


(Je vois la miniature attachée aujourd'hui, superdogs, un peu meilleure connexion probablement.)

----------


## Phnix

Tu es déjà au top de ce que tu peux faire pour eux Poska, c'est le fait de les voir décliner et de ne pas avoir de solution miracle qui te fait dire que tu n'es pas à la hauteur. J'imagine que la seule chose que tu peux faire c'est juste accepter et faire s'envoler ces nuages sombres... Et c'est plus compliqué que d'aller chez le vétérinaire tous les jours je pense. 
Je pense que le plus gros du travail est à faire sur toi, et après tu pourras te rendre compte que malgré tout ça, tes chiens sont heureux, ils t'aiment et te font confiance, et tu mérites tout ça.
 ::

----------


## borneo

Ce qui compte, c'est qu'ils soient heureux avec toi. 

Je l'ai déjà écrit souvent : on tisse avec un animal malade des liens infiniment plus forts qu'avec un animal bien portant. Ma minette "trompe la mort" de 17 ans, qui prend trois médicaments par jour depuis 18 mois, mais qui s'accroche, est devenue extrêmement proche de moi. Jusqu'à ses 15 ans, c'était un chat ordinaire qui vivait à côté de nous sans se faire remarquer.

Ce n'est pas une consolation, mais ça permet de voir la situation un peu autrement.

----------


## Jello83

Je te rejoins Borneo car j'ai vécu ça avec mon poilu qui s'est fait grièvement attaqué par un chien et a failli mourir à l'époque. 
C'était très difficile de ne pas savoir s'il allait s'en sortir malgré les interventions chirurgicales, de le veiller 24h/24 après sa sortie de la clinique et de courir à la moindre urgence chez le  vétérinaire car pendant plusieurs semaines, il risquait à tout moment une infection et de faire une septicémie. Des semaines difficiles mais effectivement ça a tissé des liens encore plus intenses, pourtant j'étais déjà très proche de lui, puisqu'il me suivait partout y compris au travail.
Et c'est pourquoi nous sommes encore plus inquiets de ne pas être à la hauteur alors que nous faisons vraiment tout ce qu'on peut, que nous sommes très présents et aimants.
Et c'est certain que du coup, nous avons tendance à nous oublier.

----------


## Poska

Merci pour vos messages.

Ce matin je n'arrive pas à arrêter de pleurer juste parce que j'ai perdu à un concours (pour gagner un portrait de Cisko, dont je n'accepte pas le décès soudain il y a bientôt 1 an)
C'est d'un stupide... mais ça montre bien que c'est moi le souci, je suis au fond du trou et je n'arrive plus à rien gérer, physiquement et émotionnellement.

Demain soir véto pour Tila et Falko (la demoiselle multi amputée et le jeune blessé à la patte), je ne peux pas m'empêcher de m'imaginer le pire, vivement que ce soit passé, que j'arrête mes délires.

----------


## superdogs

> Merci pour vos messages.
> 
> Ce matin je n'arrive pas à arrêter de pleurer juste parce que j'ai perdu à un concours (pour gagner un portrait de Cisko, dont je n'accepte pas le décès soudain il y a bientôt 1 an)
> C'est d'un stupide... mais *ça montre bien que c'est moi le souci*, je suis au fond du trou et je n'arrive plus à rien gérer, physiquement et émotionnellement.
> 
> Demain soir véto pour Tila et Falko (la demoiselle multi amputée et le jeune blessé à la patte), je ne peux pas m'empêcher de m'imaginer le pire, vivement que ce soit passé, que j'arrête mes délires.



 ::  tu n'es pas "le souci " ..... tu es épuisée, physiquement et émotionnellement, et ça, je crois, depuis longtemps... à un moment, on craque, pour ce qui nous semble 3 fois rien, mais là, c'est un portrait de Cisko.. et ça, c'est pas rien.

----------


## Chouck

Plein de courage Poska, je te souhaite de vite retrouver tes forces.

----------


## phacélie

C'est la goutte d'eau qui a fait déborder le vase comme on dit.
Peut-être qu'une chose toute bête comme une cure de magnésium te ferait du bien.
On croise pour la visite véto.

----------


## POLKA67

Poska, il faut que tu prennes soin de toi, c'est lourd physiquement,  émotionnellement de gérer au quotidien et dans le temps une troupe de 5 chiens dont 2 seniors qui déclinent, 1 handicapée, 1 en soins palliatifs et le plus jeune avec un souci sans compter la disparition brutale de Cisko et de la dernière que tu avais en pension depuis pas mal de temps...on serait traumatisée à moins....
Dis-toi que pour chacun tu fais le maximum pour leur bien-être et que tu trouveras des astuces/soins pour les aider au mieux...
Si le portrait de Cisko peut te mettre un peu de baume au coeur, fais-le, je participerais avec plaisir...
Plein de courage, ça fait du bien de parfois lâcher prise pour mieux repartir ensuite...

----------


## Phnix

Oui, si le portrait de Cisko te fait du bien, je peux aussi participer (et je pense que nous ne sommes pas les seules à vouloir le faire).
Dis nous le prix  ::

----------


## Poska

Oh mais vous êtres trop gentilles  :: 
Mais ça me gêne trop, je ne peux pas accepter, il attendra des jours meilleurs.
Je dois me concentrer sur mes boiteux et bancals pour le moment, surtout qu'ils ont beau tanguer de partout, ça ne les empêche pas de mettre une sacrée ambiance à la maison  ::

----------


## POLKA67

N'hésite pas à me faire signe pour Cisko, on l'avait déjà suivi, ça serait juste une manière de lui rendre hommage une dernière fois., 

Tiens nous au courant de l'évolution de ta grande troupe pour le coup...  :Smile:

----------


## del28

moi aussi j'aimerais bien participer pour que tu aies un portrait du beau cisco  ::

----------


## dogeorge

oui, moi aussi

----------


## Poska

Mais arrêtez vous allez me refaire pleurer  :: 
Je ne sais pas comment faire, si vous souhaitez contacter directement la personne via son site (très gentille et pro, qui me connait et connait l'histoire de Cisko, il n'y aura pas de souci pour "cagnotter" par son biais je pense) ou autre. 

Tila s'est fait retirer les fils de l'oreille aujourd'hui, et on a pu faire un petit bilan de ses dernières radios.
Donc: genou de sa seule patte arrière complètement ruiné par l'arthrose + hanche à moitié luxée
La colonne est complètement soudée par les becs de perroquets tout le long, en haut et en bas
La queue idem, à certains endroits les vertèbres sont en bouillie, par conséquent ça a fini par se casser "tout seul" vers le milieu donc sa moitié de queue est bien morte, on surveille si nécrose ou douleur et si c'est le cas il faudra amputer. Se rajoute depuis ce matin une boule infectieuse à la base de la queue, qu'on traite via antibio dans un premier temps en priant pour que ce ne soit pas un autre soucis au niveau des vertèbres ou une tumeur (parce que là c'est trop haut pour amputer)

Voilà pour ma guerrière, maintenant la priorité est de traiter efficacement la douleur pour qu'elle retrouve et conserve un vrai confort de vie au quotidien. ça fait des années qu'on bricole pour limiter les traitements forts, avec des hauts et des bas, mais là stop on y va franco, on ne raisonne plus sur le long terme.

----------


## superdogs

> Mais arrêtez vous allez me refaire pleurer 
> Je ne sais pas comment faire, si vous souhaitez contacter directement la personne via son site (très gentille et pro, qui me connait et connait l'histoire de Cisko, il n'y aura pas de souci pour "cagnotter" par son biais je pense) ou autre. 
> 
> Tila s'est fait retirer les fils de l'oreille aujourd'hui, et on a pu faire un petit bilan de ses dernières radios.
> Donc: genou de sa seule patte arrière complètement ruiné par l'arthrose + hanche à moitié luxée
> La colonne est complètement soudée par les becs de perroquets tout le long, en haut et en bas
> La queue idem, à certains endroits les vertèbres sont en bouillie, par conséquent ça a fini par se casser "tout seul" vers le milieu donc sa moitié de queue est bien morte, on surveille si nécrose ou douleur et si c'est le cas il faudra amputer. Se rajoute depuis ce matin une boule infectieuse à la base de la queue, qu'on traite via antibio dans un premier temps en priant pour que ce ne soit pas un autre soucis au niveau des vertèbres ou une tumeur (parce que là c'est trop haut pour amputer)
> 
> Voilà pour ma guerrière, *maintenant la priorité est de traiter efficacement la douleur pour qu'elle retrouve et conserve un vrai confort de vie au quotidien. ça fait des années qu'on bricole pour limiter les traitements forts, avec des hauts et des bas, mais là stop on y va franco, on ne raisonne plus sur le long terme*.


Mieux vaut pas longtemps et bien, que des années de souffrances plus ou moins lancinantes. Malheureusement, on aimerait leur éviter les douleurs et la "courte" vie, c'est compliqué parfois... et ça nous fend le coeur... 

Good vibes, Poska, pour toi et tous "tes tiens"

Si cagnotte, j'aimerai bien participer, mais je préviens, j'ai pas de FB

----------


## Phnix

Je me charge de contacter l'artiste, si ceux qui veulent participer au portrait peuvent m'envoyer un MP  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

A propos des "traitements forts", ma minette prend du Metacam depuis 18 mois, sans aucun effet secondaire.

----------


## POLKA67

> Je me charge de contacter l'artiste, si ceux qui veulent participer au portrait peuvent m'envoyer un MP


Très bien Phnix te mp, n'avais pas vu ton message donc mp envoyé normalement envoyé à Poska que je ne retrouve pas :: , donc Poska si tu passes par là n'en tiens pas compte...

----------


## Poska

Pour la peine je met une photo de ma Tila toute zen au soleil  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Petite mèmère ::  voilà un doux moment...  :Smile:

----------


## jeanne_917

Je venais de trouver le courage de passer prendre des nouvelles de gringo (en ce moment j'ai toujours un peu peur d'entendre parler/de lire des choses sur les vieux chiens du coup j'ai mis beaucoup de temps désolée)... Je suis vraiment heureuse pour vous superdog... comme quoi le dieu des animaux existe peut êre
Je veux bien participer au portrait de cisko aussi
Poska tu le sais surement mieux que moi, mais après ces derniers mois passé avec mon pravdounet, je pense aussi que l'option à fond mais bien c'est mieux douloureux plus longtemps.... plein de couraga à toute la famille 2 et 4 pattes

----------


## POLKA67

Ben du coup comment va Gringo ? évolution positive ?

----------


## superdogs

Je reviendrai plus tard, mais dans l'ensemble, j'ai retrouvé un chien tout neuf, tout "jeune", tout vif... et qui a très bon appétit. Bien qu' une petite chose me tracasse. 

Je ne me lasse pas de le regarder ::

----------


## Kmino

Oh je suis content pour toi et tes poilus Superdogs, c'est chouette de lire ces belles nouvelles avant le week end. Profitez bien tous!

----------


## lili-vanille

Qu'est-ce qui vous tracasse ?

----------


## superdogs

Me revoici, il faisait tellement bon au jardin....

Je ne reviens que maintenant, parce que depuis que j'ai récupéré Gringo, je passe encore plus de moments déconnectés du monde, mais encore plus connectés avec ma tribu.

Je réalise à quel point cette alerte m'a épuisée psychologiquement ; je recommence juste à respirer normalement.

Donc, Gringo est en très bonne forme ; le véto me l'a bien retapé. Il mange avec appétit (il réclame même si je tarde à préparer), les ballades sont courtes mais à allure correcte pour un vieux loup, pis surtout, surtout, il a de nouveau les yeux vifs, et du goût à regarder les choses qui l'entourent.

Déjà une semaine, et un 2eme w-end ensoleillé pour lui ; je ne sais pas combien de temps ça va durer, parce qu'il est malgré tout cardiaque et les reins atteints maintenant,  mais il est vraiment en forme.

Une chose m'a tracassé à sa sortie de la clinique véto : j'ai remarqué qu'il tremblait beaucoup, par à-coups, des membres antérieurs, et il claquait des dents.
J'ai pensé au chauffage, me sis dit qu'il avait froid, j'ai remonté la température, toujours pareil.... tandis que moi, j'étais bras nus..
M**rde !

J'en ai parlé au véto à la visite de contrôle ; pas d'explications particulières de sa part, peut-être un trouble neuro-musculaire (?)
Mouais... j'sais pas.

Il tremblait énormément mercredi chez le véto, et aussi quand il attend la gamelle. 
Je ne sais pas à quoi ça peut correspondre, mais maintenant, c'est passé, depuis jeudi..

Voilà, un petit truc qui me tracasse.. on dirait que c'est lié à un certain stress ou excitation (?)

Sinon, il a un peu maigri, de l'ordre d'un kilo et demi. J'espère le stabiliser ; le véto me dit que c'est lié à une fonte musculaire, puisque perte d'assimilation des protéines, liée aux reins

Et ma tribu est de nouveau joyeuse  :: 

Je croise, je croise, je croise, que ça dure le plus longtemps possible

----------


## Alantka

Quel plaisir de lire que ta tribu se porte mieux et que tu commences à respirer de nouveau, Superdogs ! Je croise les doigts (et Akela les pattes !) pour que tout continue sur cette belle lancée  ::  




Les tremblements et mêmes claquements de dents peuvent être liés au stress ou à de l'excitation dans certains cas, j'espère que ce n'était que ça. Le mien aussi me le fait parfois pendant ou après une séance véto, surtout s'il me sent également stressée, et parfois quand la gamelle n'arrive pas assez vite  :: 


Plein de caresses à ta petite meute  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Donne cardisure 5 mg - 30 comprimés, sécables  si quelqu'un en utilise (générique de vetmedin) m'envoyer un mp.

----------


## lili-vanille

Si les tremblements sont liés au stress, vous pouvez essayer en homéopathie Gelsemium 9CH, 4 granules 2 fois par jour pendant 2-3 jours et si ça marche, continuer une semaine ou deux, 1 seule fois par jour.  :: 

Aucun effet secondaire - ça marche ou pas, avec mes chats ça fonctionne tjrs bien. ; )

----------


## domi

Mon chien de 15 ans et 8 mois sans pathologie particulière à part l'artrhose me le fait parfois les pattes avant et des fois la tête pas longtemps ; je pense pour le mien à de la fatigue ; il m'a fait un avc il y a 2 ans ; il a du karsivan tous les jours ; le mien ne sait pas se poser et est encore très tonique car il s'épuise tout seul ;

----------


## superdogs

C'est fort possible qu'il ait eu quelques jours de fatigue, suite à sa crise... Je penche pour cette hypothèse, puisque les tremblements ont disparu, après du repos dans sa maison, et de bonnes gamelles, pis un bon moral "j'ai retrouvé môman".

Ou alors, il ne supportait pas l'odeur du désinfectant de la clinique, qu'il traînait partout avec lui... ::

----------


## Jello83

En tout cas, ces bonnes nouvelles font vraiment plaisir. Quel soulagement.
La petite famille est au complet pour partager de nouveaux moments de bonheur.

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour à tous, je viens un peu aux nouvelles.
Comment va le moral Poska et Superdogs ? Et vos poilus ?
Nous ici, rien de grave mais on a fait un petit tour chez le vétérinaire hier soir et ça y est il est possible que mon poilu de 13 ans commence à avoir des problèmes d'arthrose mais comme il n'est pas du tout douillet avec son vécu, avec lui, c'est à moi de deviner s'il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas  ::  La météo très humide actuellement a dû aider à révéler ça.
Depuis quelques jours, je sentais que, bien qu'il n'était pas du tout amorphe, il y avait un truc qui n'allait pas et a priori je ne me suis pas trompée. Donc une petite piqûre d'anti-inflammatoire puis 6 jours de cachets et en plus il a peut-être eu quelques parasites intestinaux, autres que les vers, d'où l'inefficacité du vermifuge. Pour ceux à qui ça arriverait, ça se voit avec les selles qui sans être molles, sont quasiment normales mais enrobés de quelque chose de visqueux et avec éventuellement un petit peu de sang.
Pour les anti-inflammatoires, si c'est inefficace ou si ça fonctionne mais que ça revient, nous ferons des radios.
Bon week-end à tous.

----------


## Poska

Bonjour à tous, des nouvelles rapides, tous les toutous sont là, on continue les visites vétos un peu trop rapprochées à mon goût mais bon, les ataxiques enchaînent les entorses, griffes cassées et autres petits bobos alors forcément...
Moi je me retrouve avec un gros souci perso à gérer en plus, qui m'a définitivement assommé, alors je ne suis pas très présente sur les réseaux.
Mais je passe une tête ici car j'ai reçu un magnifique cadeau. 
Cisko alias Mr Patate est bien de retour à la maison  :: 



Merci merci merci à vous  ::

----------


## Jello83

Un joli cadeau bon pour le moral  :: 
Bon courage pour tous ces tracas et plein de caresses à vos poilus.

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour à tous, 
J'espère que vos poilus vont bien.
Je voulais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont déjà donné du CBD à leur toutou pour l'arthrose. Si oui, est-ce que vous avez trouvé ça efficace et quel marque ?
J'en parlerai à mon vétérinaire la semaine prochaine mais j'aimerais avoir des retours d'expériences avant.
Merci d'avance et bon dimanche.

----------


## Houitie

Délice en prend depuis 3 ans pour l arthrose et son cancer. J en suis ravie. Je commande chez sensi seed. Par contre la majorité des vetos sont contre ici.

----------


## lili-vanille

ça ne leur rapporte rien...  ::

----------


## Jello83

> Délice en prend depuis 3 ans pour l arthrose et son cancer. J en suis ravie. Je commande chez sensi seed. Par contre la majorité des vetos sont contre ici.


Merci.
C'est pour ça que je me renseigne avant car étant donné que pour l'instant mon vétérinaire ne m'en a absolument pas parlé, je ne pense pas que ce soit son truc.
Mais je ne me vois pas laisser mon poilu plus ou moins boitiller même s'il ne se plaint pas. En plus, il a eu 5 jours d'anti-inflammatoire et je suis septique que ça lui ait fait vraiment du bien.

----------


## nat34

Ma vétérinaire en a parlé, en dernière ressource pour l'arthrose de ma chienne.
Pour l'instant, on en est a:
Croquettes articulations, flexadin advanced et friandises complémentées
Niromathé quand nécessaire, et franchement çà marche super bien
Elle n'a eu qu'une fois des anti-inflammatoires au tout début.
Depuis peu, je lui mets un sweat pour dormir, çà a l'air de lui faire du bien aussi.
Si douleurs non calmées par traitement anti inflammatoire, elle parle de cbd

----------


## Jello83

Pour les croquettes je lui fais déjà un mix de croquettes light et croquettes sénior pour essayer qu'il ait tous les apports nécessaires à son âge. Je poserai la question s'il vaut mieux que je passe à des croquettes articulations.
Les friandises comme Flexadin advanced sont vraiment efficaces ? Je ne savais même pas que ça existait, je viens de chercher sur internet.
Et pour les vétérinaires qui pratique la technique Niromathé, je ne sais pas comment trouver où est-ce qu'il y en a.
En tout cas, merci pour toutes ces infos. Je vais voir ce que mon vétérinaire me dit pour l'arthrose car ça me paraît secondaire à ses yeux pour l'instant alors que moi je m'inquiète pour mon poilu même s'il ne se plaint pas. En fonction, j'aviserai.
Pour le CBD, j'ai entendu dire qu'a priori c'est vraiment efficace. Après le problème est de savoir doser, ajuster, c'est pour ça que c'est toujours mieux d'avoir un vétérinaire qui adhère à ce principe. Je ne pensais pas que c'était en dernier recours.
Ce n'est pas évident.

----------


## domi

je vais cet après midi avec mon chien de 15 ans et bientot 9 mois chez le véto ; il doit avoir une première injection de librela et dans un mois une deuxième ; 
j'espère que ce sera efficace ; il a déjà du métacam des chondroprotecteurs ; d'après ce que j'ai lu ce serait miraculeux pour les vieux chiens arthrosiques ; je vous tiens au courant ;

----------


## Jello83

Domi, j'espère que ces injections seront efficaces, merci pour ces infos. Votre chien a de l'arthrose depuis longtemps ?
De mon côté, j'ai RDV chez le vétérinaire mercredi pour faire une radio pour l'arthrose et une échographie car depuis 2/3 semaines, il mange moins voire presque rien certains jours alors qu'il a une attitude normale et des analyses sanguines parfaites. Après plusieurs traitements testés, pas d'évolution. Habituellement il mange très bien voire pas assez à son goût depuis qu'il est castré !

----------


## domi

j'espère aussi que ce sera efficace, par contre il faut une 2e injection un mois après ; il y a de nombreux posts sur internet où des gens en parlent en bien pour les douleurs d'arthrose ; oui mon chien en a depuis un certain temps mais il a presque 16 ans (c'est un croisé labrador/braque de 30 kg) et en dehors de ça aucune pathologie ; je vais voir après la promenade de 8 H 30 s'il boite moins ; quand il se couche il est précautionneux avec son bassin et quand on se promène il trébuche souvent des pattes avant ; donc pourvu que ça marche ; je dois lui donner également du traliève (tramadol) pendant 3 jours ; son appétit est vraiment capricieux ; 
par contre il faudra sans doute que j'en fasse tous les mois ; l'injection coute 76 e et quelque ;

----------


## Jello83

C'est onéreux mais c'est rassurant qu'il y ait des traitements efficaces. En plus, peut-être que si l'injection fonctionne bien, il aura moins besoin d'autres médicaments au quotidien.
En tout cas, c'est super qu'à presque 16 ans, il n'ait pas d'autre problème et que l'arthrose se gère petit-à-petit.

----------


## domi

J'attends quelques jours pour me prononcer sur l'efficacité ; mais je le trouve plus calme ; souvent il ne trouve pas la position idéale pour se coucher ; il a un matelas d'une personne comme couchage ;

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

les premières études sur les chondroprotecteurs (chondroitine, glucosamine) ont été financées par les laboratoires. Des études indépendantes ont été faites plus récemment, ne montrant aucune véritable efficacité par rapport aux placébos.

Moi, je n'en donne plus. Je pense que c'est du pipeau. Mais certains se font des fortunes en vendant ça. En médecine humaine, certains médecins en prescrivent avec un cash-back, ce que je trouve scandaleux. 

Voir par exemple cette thèse vétérinaire.

https://oatao.univ-toulouse.fr/2085/1/debouch_2085.pdf

----------


## borneo

https://www.researchgate.net/publica..._meta-analysis

Même conclusion :

Conclusions Compared with placebo, glucosamine, chondroitin, and their combination do not reduce joint pain or have an impact on narrowing of joint space. Health authorities and health insurers should not cover the costs of these preparations, and new prescriptions to patients who have not received treatment should be discouraged.

----------


## Jello83

Merci Borneo pour ces infos. Je ne comprends pas tout car je découvre ces problèmes pour mon poilu. Si je comprends bien ce sont les compléments de type cartimax qui ne servent à rien mais aussi le CBD ?
Depuis environ 1 an, je lui donne en prévention de l'harpagophytum mais maintenant je n'ai pas l'impression que ça lui fasse grand chose pourtant le vétérinaire m'a dit que c'était bien comme plante car en plus ça serait un peu anti-inflammatoire.
J'ai RDV cet après-midi chez le vétérinaire.
Du coup, qu'est-ce qui pourrait être plus efficace contre l'arthrose ?

----------


## Ploufplouf

Ici je donne de la moule verte de nouvelle Zélande au quotidien, les gamelles (malgré l'apport quotidien de poisson gras) sont supplémentées en huile de poissons gras sauvages (saumon, ou anchois /sardines).
Le CBD je l'utilise quand il y a boiterie ou gène, pas au quotidien, quand ma petite est vraiment douloureuse elle prend une pipette entière.

J'utilise également du collagène marin en cure, et du MSM. 

En gemmothérapie on utilise osteogem et artigem en cure. Si douleurs plus intense je complète le CBD avec une dose d'urgence de cassis.

On fait du librela tous les 6 à 8 semaines maintenant, il arrive que ma petite soit obligée de prendre un anti inflammatoire costaud après de grosses parties de jeux/balades.

Le librela il faut attendre 3 à 6 jours après la 1ère injection pour voir les effets, et ils sont au max à partir de la 2e.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le plus important, même si ça boîte, même si ça tiraille, garder une activité physique quotidienne.
Ici, il n'y a que s'il fait très très humide qu'on ne part pas marcher, sinon on enfile un manteau et en avant la balade. Malgré des dos, genoux etc abîmés on crapahute 1 à 2h par jour, et on joue comme des fous dans le jardin ou dans la maison

----------


## Jello83

J'ai également un chien qui a l'habitude de beaucoup balader tous les jours mais effectivement je me demandais s'il fallait continuer ou diminuer. J'avais peur que ce ne soit pas bon mais je suis contente de ce que vous dites Ploufplouf.
Pour le manteau, j'hésite car il n'aime pas ça (j'avais testé il y a quelques années suite à un grave accident qu'il avait eu et donc avec des défenses immunitaires très fragilisées) et en plus il ne semble pas souffrir des températures pour l'instant surtout que c'est un vrai poilu  :: .

----------


## borneo

Pour l'arthrose humaine ou animale, l'exercice est primordial. Il faut faire des balades, mais très tranquilles. Eviter les efforts brusques. Ne pas laisser le chien démarrer comme un fou.

Ce qui est très important aussi, c'est le poids. Il faut absolument éviter que l'animal soit trop gros. Chaque kilo en trop aggrave l'arthrose. 

Les personnes qui sont obèses souffrent bien plus de leurs articulations que celles qui sont minces et sportives. 

Tous les conseils donnée aux humains peuvent être transposés aux chiens.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci Borneo pour ces infos. 
> Depuis environ 1 an, je lui donne en prévention de l'harpagophytum mais maintenant je n'ai pas l'impression que ça lui fasse grand chose pourtant le vétérinaire m'a dit que c'était bien comme plante car en plus ça serait un peu anti-inflammatoire.
> J'ai RDV cet après-midi chez le vétérinaire.
> Du coup, qu'est-ce qui pourrait être plus efficace contre l'arthrose ?



L'harpagophytum agit sur la douleur. Je pense qu'on peut en donner si le chien souffre déjà.

C'est un peu dur à entendre, mais à part une bonne hygiène de vie, on ne peut pas grand-chose contre l'arthrose, ni chez les humains, ni chez les animaux.

----------


## Ploufplouf

Je ne suis pas d'accord, on peut aider les chiens et les humains, ce n'est vraiment plus une fatalité l'arthrose.
On a aujourd'hui des médicaments qui permettent une très bonne gestion de la douleur sans trop d'effets secondaires (le Galliprant par exemple, est un super anti inflammatoire, avec des effets secondaires infimes, on a la gabapentine qui permet aussi une gestion efficace de la douleur), le librela est aussi miraculeux quand le chien y répond (j'ai de la chance, mes chiens ont besoin de 2 des traitements à base d'anticorps monoclonaux, et ils répondent parfaitement).

Et clairement, sur du début d'arthrose, le naturel fonctionne très bien.
Dernièrement on a testé le colostrum, ma chienne n'a pas eu à prendre d'anti inflammatoire durant le temps de la cure, malgré l'humidité ambiante (elle n'a plus de cartilage à l'un des genoux, ce n'est que de l'arthrose, le bas du dos est une catastrophe au scanner). Je vais lui faire des cures régulièrement du coup.

Par contre, on ne lésine pas non plus sur les massages, application de froid ou de chaud en fonction de la zone et des symptômes, les crèmes chauffantes ou refroidissantes, les séances d'infra rouge également. 


Les séances de laser chez le véto sont aussi un atout majeur lors de crises très douloureuses, elles calment l'inflammation en profondeur.

L'arthrose n'est absolument plus une fatalité, mais il faut vouloir le gérer sans se reposer juste derrière 1 cure d'anti inflammatoire de temps en temps

----------


## lili-vanille

Ici, la moule verte (pernacox) et le CDB fonctionnaient bien pour mes vieux chiens - et aussi les bourgeons de cassis... en alternance...

----------


## POLKA67

Merci pour vos partages d'information, ça peut aider quand on est l'affût de nouvelles pistes de soin ou gestion de la douleur.

----------


## Jello83

Oui merci beaucoup pour vos partages car ici c'est tout nouveau, je n'y connais rien. A priori, il y a quand même quelques alternatives.
Je suis contente en tout cas que l'exercice, surtout la marche soit recommandée car sinon cela aurait pu être super frustrant pour lui et aussi pour moi.
Je vais voir ce que dit le vétérinaire et ce que révèle la radio.

----------


## borneo

On peut soulager, mais pas revenir en arrière. Il y a de nombreuses études qui montrent que les "chondroprotecteurs" n'ont pas plus d'efficacité qu'un placébo.

J'en ai donné à mes animaux. J'ai l'impression de m'être fait rouler.

Tant mieux pour ceux qui pensent que ça marche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne suis pas d'accord, on peut aider les chiens et les humains, ce n'est vraiment plus une fatalité l'arthrose.
> On a aujourd'hui des médicaments qui permettent une très bonne gestion de la douleur sans trop d'effets secondaires (le Galliprant par exemple, est un super anti inflammatoire, avec des effets secondaires infimes, on a la gabapentine qui permet aussi une gestion efficace de la douleur), le librela est aussi miraculeux quand le chien y répond (j'ai de la chance, mes chiens ont besoin de 2 des traitements à base d'anticorps monoclonaux, et ils répondent parfaitement).
> 
> Et clairement, sur du début d'arthrose, le naturel fonctionne très bien.
> Dernièrement on a testé le colostrum, ma chienne n'a pas eu à prendre d'anti inflammatoire durant le temps de la cure, malgré l'humidité ambiante (elle n'a plus de cartilage à l'un des genoux, ce n'est que de l'arthrose, le bas du dos est une catastrophe au scanner). Je vais lui faire des cures régulièrement du coup.
> 
> Par contre, on ne lésine pas non plus sur les massages, application de froid ou de chaud en fonction de la zone et des symptômes, les crèmes chauffantes ou refroidissantes, les séances d'infra rouge également. 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord, on peut soulager. Je conteste les produits supposés réparer le cartilage.

----------


## Ploufplouf

Il existe maintenant l'injection de cellules souches dans les zones atteintes, cellules qui ne sont pas encore différenciées et qui vont donc au contact des cellules cartilagineuses devenir des cellules de même nature, on peut alors voir une régénération du cartilage abîmé par l'arthrose  ::

----------


## Jello83

Ca y est nous sommes fixés suite aux radios, mon poilu souffre bien d'arthrose au niveau des cervicales d'où le boitement sur la patte avant gauche. Pour l'instant, c'est traitement souple : Pernacox pendant 10 jours puis Chrondro/B pendant 15 jours et si ça fonctionne on fera des cures de 10 jours par mois de Chrondro/B.
Concernant l'échographie abdominale, j'attends le compte rendu pour voir les termes exacts mais il y aurait juste une légère fuite ou infiltration au niveau du foie donc un petit problème pré-hépatique mais léger car les analyses sanguines sont nickel. Donc le traitement c'est Hepagreen pendant 30 jours. Tous les autres organes (prostate, vésicule biliaire, reins, estomac, rate, vessie) sont parfaits.
Maintenant, il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que cela fonctionne, que l'appétit revienne et que la boiterie se calme.

----------


## lili-vanille

Pernacox et Chondro-B, c'est le traitement qu'a mon vieux chat qui boitait : succès total ! : )

----------


## Jello83

> Pernacox et Chondro-B, c'est le traitement qu'a mon vieux chat qui boitait : succès total ! : )


Merci pour votre retour, ça fait plaisir, c'est plutôt rassurant.
Il prend les 2 en continu ?

----------


## lili-vanille

Non, il prend Pernacox quand il est en crise (mais ça 'est plus arrivé depuis plus d'un an) et des cures de Chondro-B de temps en temps (au moins une fois par saison, pendant 2 semaines)

----------


## phacélie

Ici aussi P*rnacox, en continu maintenant pour aider mon ptit vieux.

----------


## Jello83

Ca me rassure ces bons retours. Merci.

----------


## Jello83

Ca y est j'ai les comptes rendus d'examens et donc suite à l'échographie abdominale, c'est une suspicion d'hépatopathie débutante à tendance inflammatoire pour laquelle je lui donne donc de l'Hepagreen.
L'analyse sanguine ne laissant rien apparaître, c'est pourquoi la vétérinaire pense que c'est vraiment débutant mais logiquement ça se guérit.

----------


## phacélie

Comment va ton toutou, Jello ?

----------


## Jello83

Merci Phacélie de prendre des nouvelles.
Pour l'arthrose, le pernacox est vraiment efficace depuis dimanche, je suis contente. Il ne boîte plus, tient bien les balades et est très content d'y aller. Aujourd'hui c'était le dernier jour de Pernacox, à partir de demain, on commence 15 jours de Chondro/B. J'espère que ce sera toujours efficace.
Pour l'appétit, c'est de mieux en mieux en l'appâtant avec carottes, haricots verts, un peu de viande parfois dans ses croquettes. Tout ce qu'il aime. Et hier, j'ai eu l'idée de garder l'eau dans laquelle je lui ai fait cuire ses carottes et haricots verts. Je rajoute donc sur les croquettes du bouillon en plus des légumes et depuis, il n'en laisse pas une miette, il lèche même la gamelle à fond. Je suis super contente.
Seule ombre au tableau, le vétérinaire que j'ai eu mercredi pour lui donner des nouvelles que je pensais rassurantes mais lui m'a dit qu'il reste perplexe que le problème d'appétit soit lié à l'arthrose ou la petite hépatopathie qui ressort de l'échographie abdominale. Je continue de lui donner aussi l'Hepagreen.
Il était resté plusieurs jours sans manger d'herbe. Avant-hier, il a voulu en manger un petit peu mais ça semble de nouveau être passé, peut-être grâce au bouillon ?
Alors je ne sais pas quoi penser, c'est difficile.

----------


## del28

contente pour toutes les bonnes nouvelles.
(michouille a toujours brouté aussi, les quelques fois ou il s'est vraiment laché sur l'herbe anormalement ça devait être parce qu'il avait des aigreurs à l'estomac parce qu'à chaque fois, je lui ai filé du smecta et ça a réglé le problème)

----------


## Houitie

Si quelqu' un a une solution pour faire dormir un vieux chien sénile... Je prends tout. On a déjà testé les traitements veto, le cbd, un mélange de phytothérapie, les veilleuses... Ça marche parfois quelques nuits... puis ça recommence. 
La nuit de mercredi à jeudi elle a gueule toute la nuit... la nuit dernière j ai pu dormir 2h... Je suis à bout.

----------


## del28

et si tu la prenais avec toi pour dormir ? 
liza aussi m'a fait passer des nuits difficiles ++
je la montais avec moi dans mon lit quand vraiment ça n'allait pas du tout/que j'étais trop épuisée (le problème c'est que mimi montait aussi et avec mon escalier dangereux, c'était pas terrible pour lui pour la descente ensuite)
sinon, je descendais plusieurs fois dans la  nuit, je la prenais sur moi et je la berçais comme un bébé, ça l'apaisait un moment
sinon j'ai pas d'idées, courage.

----------


## Houitie

Elle dort ou elle veut, toutes les portes sont ouvertes... il y a 2 nuits elle avait décidé de dormir dans la chambre mais sans nous. J ai viré les chats... puis R'mione... et à 5h30 j ai fini sur le canapé et elle a arrêté. 30 minutes après mon réveil sonnait ! J ai aussi tenté le matelas par terre pour qu' elle puisse dormir avec nous. Elle a préféré aller sur son fauteuil. On a tenté 10 jours puis mon dos a dit stop. 
Une nuit elle avait décidé d avoir des friandises. J ai donné mais ça ne s arrêtait pas... parfois elle est juste perdue entre la gamelle d eau et le panier. 
C est horrible parce que je sais que ce n est pas de sa faute, qu' elle n y peut rien.. mais le manque de sommeil ça me rend folle et je finis par préférer quitter la pièce pour juste ne pas lui hurler dessus. 
Je n ai rien contre le fait d avoir les chiens avec moi. R'mione dort sous ma couette. C est eux qui choisissent.

----------


## lili-vanille

::  Candilat ? Sénilife ? en homéo, Chamomilla... ? Ell mange plusieurs fois par jour ? - donner le plus gros repas le soir ?...

----------


## Jello83

> contente pour toutes les bonnes nouvelles.
> (michouille a toujours brouté aussi, les quelques fois ou il s'est vraiment laché sur l'herbe anormalement ça devait être parce qu'il avait des aigreurs à l'estomac parce qu'à chaque fois, je lui ai filé du smecta et ça a réglé le problème)


J'espère effectivement que ce n'est que ça car ça fait bizarre un morfalou qui d'un coup se met à bouder sa gamelle.
Pour l'herbe c'est vraiment bizarre car normalement quand ça lui arrive c'est un jour ou deux alors que là c'est récurrent depuis plusieurs semaines, depuis qu'il mange moins. Il a eu du smecta, de l'ultradiar, du vermifuge et un anti parasitaire intestinal.
Par contre, il a toujours bien pris les friandises ;-)
Maintenant qu'il remange avec le bouillon et les légumes, j'espère que ça va aller et qu'effectivement, il n'y a rien d'autre de sous-jacent, que c'était juste un trouble intestinal bien qu'il ne vomissait pas et n'avait pas de diarrhées. 
En tout cas, je suis contente et soulagée de le voir comme ça. C'est son vétérinaire qui m'a remis un peu d'inquiétude.

----------


## Jello83

Houitie, comme dit Lili-vanille, le candilat normalement fonctionne bien.

----------


## Houitie

Elle en a déjà eu suite à un AVC il y a un moment. Il faudrait que j essaye à nouveau.

----------


## Jello83

Sinon, peut-être aussi des gouttes de Fleurs de Bach.

----------


## superdogs

Longtemps que je ne suis pas passée par ici.. coup de mou de l'automne, pis des galères qui se succèdent.

De bonnes ondes à tout le monde, je vois que certaines sont préoccupées...  :: 

Ici, Gringo se maintient, je suis toute heureuse de le voir impatient à la gamelle, faire des promenades tout frétillant ; chaque semaine supplémentaire est une joie !

Même s'il vit avec 2 épées de Damoclès au dessus de la tête, je me prends à espérer qu'il voit un nouveau printemps.. tous mes doigts sont croisés; mais j'ai maintenant des angoisses subites et bien plombantes...

----------


## Jello83

Ces nouvelles de Gringo font plaisir Superdogs.
Plein de bonnes ondes à vous aussi.

----------


## Poska

Coucou ici, pas grand chose à raconter, mes vieux et handis ont décidé de mettre en pause leur abonnement chez le véto.
Ma Jaika ataxie cérébelleuse s'était fendu une griffe dans toute la longueur, elle qui a du mal à contrôler ses pattes c'était compliqué et douloureux... et envisager une opération pour arracher proprement était la dernière option, car ag déconseillé pour elle... heureusement les soins locaux + anti douleurs ont suffit à arranger ça. ça a permis d'en profiter pour faire un bilan général et une séance d'ostéo, et franchement elle s'en sort super bien malgré les chutes régulières, et elle reste bien musclée.
Ma Tila tripatte au genou pourri a trouvé son rythme de croisière avec le nouveau traitement, qu'on bidouille selon ses besoins, mais elle ne peut se passer ni des AI ni du tramadol, bah c'est comme ça, au moins elle a vie quasi normale.
Ma Ganja de 10 ans prend le relais de son "frère" Gibbs au niveau de l'affaiblissement du train arrière, une deuxième dob à surveiller comme le lait sur le feu en promenade car comme lui elle va se fourrer sans hésiter dans des fossés, va boire au bord de la rivière à pic alors que le courant est hyper fort, va carrément sauter dans l'eau juste pour boire un coup... non elle est pire que lui en fait  ::  mais comme lui elle n'a pas conscience de cet affaiblissement donc elle se met en danger. Gibbs n'est quasiment plus lâché maintenant (d'autant qu'il devient sourd donc rappel très compliqué) par contre Ganja c'est LA chienne qui ne supporte pas la laisse ou longe, alors j'espère qu'elle va se rendre compte qu'elle n'a plus 2 ans un jour...
Et le vieux Tratra de 12 ans, lui il pète le feu!

----------


## Jello83

Sympas ces nouvelles Poska.
Pour la surdité, c'est pareil, mon poilu entend moins bien, j'ai du mal à savoir ce qu'il entend réellement, par moment, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'entend rien du tout, parfois ça semble être à retardement et d'autres fois, on dirait qu'il entend mais ne sait pas d'où ça vient. C'est très bizarre. En tout cas, j'ai trouvé l'astuce pour pouvoir continuer à le lâcher en balade, je tape des mains et ça, ça fonctionne à tous les coups.
Ici, ça va mieux aussi. Pour l'arthrose, depuis qu'on a fait une cure de Pernacox et que maintenant il est sous Chondro-B, il est comme avant, ça fait plaisir. J'espère que ça continuer ainsi.
Pour l'appétit, après 1 mois et demi à tâtonner, trouver des solutions pour le faire manger, c'est redevenu normal depuis une semaine. Est-ce que c'est le traitement sous Hepagreen qui a mis du temps à faire effet ou la venue de mes neveux en vacances chez nous pour Noël (il les adore) ou juste des aigreurs d'estomac ou autres qui ont fini par passer ? L'essentiel est que ça aille mieux en espérant que ça reste ainsi mais c'est toujours un peu stressant de ne pas de savoir d'où c'est venu, surtout pour un poilu qui va sur ses 14 ans.

----------


## superdogs

> Sympas ces nouvelles Poska.
> *Pour la surdité, c'est pareil, mon poilu entend moins bien, j'ai du mal à savoir ce qu'il entend réellement, par moment, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'entend rien du tout, parfois ça semble être à retardement et d'autres fois, on dirait qu'il entend mais ne sait pas d'où ça vient. C'est très bizarre. En tout cas, j'ai trouvé l'astuce pour pouvoir continuer à le lâcher en balade, je tape des mains et ça, ça fonctionne à tous les coups.*
> Ici, ça va mieux aussi. Pour l'arthrose, depuis qu'on a fait une cure de Pernacox et que maintenant il est sous Chondro-B, il est comme avant, ça fait plaisir. J'espère que ça continuer ainsi.
> Pour l'appétit, après 1 mois et demi à tâtonner, trouver des solutions pour le faire manger, c'est redevenu normal depuis une semaine. Est-ce que c'est le traitement sous Hepagreen qui a mis du temps à faire effet ou la venue de mes neveux en vacances chez nous pour Noël (il les adore) ou juste des aigreurs d'estomac ou autres qui ont fini par passer ? L'essentiel est que ça aille mieux en espérant que ça reste ainsi mais c'est toujours un peu stressant de ne pas de savoir d'où c'est venu, surtout pour un poilu qui va sur ses 14 ans.



Pareil pour Gringo ; j'ai la chance de pouvoir le lâcher encore, vu qu'il ne court plus, et marche strictement dans mes pas ; je fais des huit, et ben, il les fait aussi. Il n'a jamais été chien à s'éloigner beaucoup, même plus jeune. Tant mieux !

Quand il fait son petit tour dans le jardin le soir, si je trouve qu'il tarde à rentrer, le sifflet à ultra sons fonctionne bien. Et quand il n'est pas très loin, taper dans les mains aussi.

Ou alors, j'envoie Alma le chercher, elle adore ça ! et revient toute fière, avec mon vieux derrière elle....

----------


## Jello83

Effectivement, les mains marchent bien car il reste toujours à proximité de moi et puis dans le doute, au cas où, je n'attends pas qu'il soit trop loin pour le rappeler.
Je n'ai pas testé les 8 mais c'est une idée rigolote ;-)

----------


## POLKA67

Ma véto m'avait dit que même sourd le chien perçoit des vibrations lorsqu'on lui parle dans l'oreille ce qui fait qu'on peut tenter de communiquer quand même un peu...

----------


## superdogs

Ouiii, tout plein de mots d'amour dans l'oreille !... ça ne manque pas, tout le temps,  ::

----------


## dogeorge

mon amour de boxette partie a 16 ans et demi était sourde comme un potje lui murmurais des mots doux et des je t'aime à l'oreille
et elle reagissait

----------


## Houitie

Délice est sourde aussi. Je peux rentrer du boulot, prendre R'mione pour partir en balade, partir, revenir, aller aux toilettes... et au moment où je sers les croquettes elle se lève d un bon et arrive à fond (enfin à fond comme un chien plein d arthrose au réveil !)

----------


## superdogs

:: 

ça me fait rire ! parce que Gringo, quand la gamelle arrive, il n'a plus mal nul part, et saute sur les pattes arrière comme un jeunot

----------


## Houitie

Moi avec les Corticos elle avalerait la terre entière !

----------


## lili2000

Ma shetland de bientôt 14 ans est sourde aussi, c'est mon premier chien qui devient aussi sourd ... Si elle dort, elle ne réagit pas aux bruits des gamelles et de l'agitation à côté ... Si elle est réveillée, elle va réagir mais est parce qu'elle n'est pas aveugle ! Je peux taper dans les mains à côté d'elle, elle réagit pas. Mais ça c'est pas grave ... Je suis plus inquiète par son insuffisance rénale et son anémie avec diminution de l'albumine et des protéines ...On commence un traitement à base de corticoïdes pendant un mois pour me deuxième problème.   
Aito, lui, est stabilisé depuis un moment, il marche peu et pas longtemps mais il arrive à aller dans le jardin faire ses besoins, il mange très bien, bref on espère que ça dure le plus longtemps possible ...

----------


## Jello83

Je croise les doigts pour vous Lili2000 pour que ce nouveau traitement fonctionne.
Sinon, pour celles et ceux dont les toutous seraient sous traitement libéria, il y a des problèmes d'approvisionnement donc il faut anticiper et s'assurer que vos vétérinaires en ont de côté. Car c'est arrivé au chien de mes parents qui a dû attendre le pauvre.

----------


## superdogs

Des pensées Lili pour toi et tes loulous.. de bons souvenirs.. Des caresses à tous les velus, doigts croisés

----------


## borneo

Un truc pour les chiens sourds : leur mettre une clochette. S'ils n'entendent pas quand tu les appelles, au moins toi tu les entends.

----------


## POLKA67

Lili2000, pour la surdité vérifie si certains sons passent comme les aigus, le bon point c'est qu'elle voit bien...

----------


## Houitie

Manger !!!!!

----------


## Mirko78

Iagoo n'arrête pas de rajeunir, il est très actif et veut être de toutes les balades même quand j'ai envie de séparer la meute.
Moi je voulais un papy  ::

----------


## nat34

Il a du temps à rattraper

----------


## borneo

> Iagoo n'arrête pas de rajeunir, il est très actif et veut être de toutes les balades même quand j'ai envie de séparer la meute.
> Moi je voulais un papy


Très beau chien. C'est un kromforlander ? Ils sont rares en France.

----------


## Mirko78

> Très beau chien. C'est un kromforlander ? Ils sont rares en France.


Ah non c'est un multi-mixed Romanian dog  ::

----------


## nat34

Il a du temps à rattraper

----------


## POLKA67

Il a raison le papy, le bonheur ça rajeunit...

----------


## lili-vanille

> Ah non c'est un multi-mixed Romanian dog


Les meilleurs ! ! !  ::

----------


## Jello83

C'est génial, il en profite, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## superdogs

> Les meilleurs ! ! !



Vouiii, foi d'Alma !!  ::

----------


## superdogs

Gringo va bien, j'suis contente. 3 mois qu'il m'a fait cette peur terrible... 3 mois de gagnés, 3 mois que je le regarde avec la sensation que je n'aurai jamais assez de souvenirs dans les yeux, 3 mois que je souris quand je le vois affamé, lol, quand il trottine la queue battant joyeusement l'air, quand il fait son petit tour dans le jardin, quand il se plante devant moi en mode "c'est l'heure de manger, kestu attends ??", etc, etc....

Je croise chaque jour pour qu'il puisse profiter d'un nouveau printemps, du soleil sur ses vieux os, pour le voir se coucher le nez dans l'herbe, et fourrer son nez dans mon potager...

 ::

----------


## lili2000

Très heureuse pour toi !

----------


## Jello83

Ces nouvelles font vraiment plaisir et donnent du baume au coeur.
Plein de caresses à Gringo.

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens un peu aux nouvelles pour savoir comment vont vos poilus ?
Ici, tout va bien, depuis que mon poilu a son traitement contre l'arthrose, les balades sont redevenues un véritable plaisir. Et d'un coup, il s'est remis à manger normalement, j'ai retrouvé le morfalou que j'avais, ça fait plaisir même s'il reste un fond d'inquiétude que ça revienne vu qu'on ne sait pas d'où c'est venu.
Bonne journée.

----------


## POLKA67

Très heureuse pour ton loulou et toi JELLO, profite sans arrière pensée du bonheur retrouvé, à chaque jour suffit sa peine...

----------


## May-May

J'ai un peu déserté ce topic parce qu'après avoir ramé pour ajuster le traitement de la Peluche, on a finalement trouvé le bon dosage. On a refait une écho cardiaque il y a quelques temps, letat du coeur n'empire pas, il reste trop gros et trop "mou" mais ce n'est pas catastrophique. Et depuis qu'on a déménagé en avril c'est une renaissance.
Je pense que nos anciens voisins leur pourrissaient la vie. Scala détruisait +++. Depuis qu'on a déménagé plus aucune destruction.
Et là il oscille entre sa vie de p'tit vieux et ses coups de jeune quand Scala (3 ans et demi) le titille.

Il aura 12 ans lundi prochain. J'ai jamais eu de chien aussi vieux et l'annonce de sa CMD ça a été un coup de massue. Mais au final, il est en pleine forme. Alors je suis contente  ::

----------


## Jello83

Ces nouvelles font plaisir May-May. 
C'est super que tout le monde se soit bien acclimaté au nouveau logement et que le traitement fonctionne enfin. Après l'inquiétude et le stress, que du bonheur !

----------


## POLKA67

> J'*
> Il aura 12 ans lundi prochain. J'ai jamais eu de chien aussi vieux et l'annonce de sa CMD ça a été un coup de massue. Mais au final, il est en pleine forme. Alors je suis con*tente


On ne revient pas en arrière avec la CMD au niveau taille du coeur, l'important c'est que ça n'augmente pas et si traitement bien adapté, bien bichonné au quotidien ce dont je ne doute pas, peu d'incidence sur son espérance de vie vu son âge.

----------


## lili2000

Ma shetland de bientôt 14 ans qui a une insuffisance rénale depuis un moment avec une anémie et d'autres choses ... On essayait de maintenir tout ça et éventuellement l'améliorer et là, elle ne mange presque plus, même la pâtée ... Re- bilan insuffisance rénale ++++ et les GR qui diminuent toujours.
J'ai dû la laisser sous perf à la clinique et évidemment, c'est un jour où je n'y travaille pas. J'espère qu'on va réussir à diminuer l'urée et la créatinine ...
Je le sens mal mais je veux garder espoir

----------


## Alantka

Je croise les doigts pour elle...  ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci !

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de bonnes ondes LILI pour ta Schetland, j'espère que la perfusion va l'aider pour les reins.

----------


## superdogs

Ici aussi je croise Lili, j'espère aussi que les taux vont s'améliorer.. plein de bonnes ondes et de pensées  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

On attend les nouvelles... avec espoir !  ::

----------


## Jello83

De tout coeur avec toi Lili, j'espère que ça va aller. Plein de bonnes ondes pour ta puce.

----------


## lili2000

Merci à tous, ce soir, je l'ai récupérée et le véto m'a donné un petit flacon de perfusion pour la nuit, elle a mangé deux sachet de pâté et deux trois croquettes, je la trouve légèrement mieux mais difficile à dire.
Je la redépose demain matin à la clinique pour la journée

----------


## Alantka

C'est déjà bon signe si elle mange d'elle-même, même si ce n'est qu'un petit peu. Plein de caresses à la toutoune à qui je souhaite de vite se remettre sur pattes  ::

----------


## lili2000

Elle mangeait encore un peu chez ma mère mais de moins en moins et très très peu ces deux derniers jours ... 
Petite photo prise à l'instant :

----------


## superdogs

J'espère fort que l'amélioration va se concrétiser demain, et que cette angoisse ne sera que de courte durée.


Tite bouille  ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci Superdogs ! 
En plus de l'IR, elle a son pb d'anémie qui dure et ne s'arrange pas :-(
Je sais qu'elle ne guérira pas mais j'aimerais juste que ça se stabilise

----------


## Jello83

Je ne sais pas si elle aime les légumes mais le mien quand il ne voulait plus manger, je faisais cuire carottes et haricots verts, je gardais le bouillon et je lui versais dans ses croquettes du bouillon et des morceaux de légumes et avec ça, il mangeait de nouveau tout jusqu'à ce que finalement au bout de quelques temps, il se remette à manger normalement sans ça.

----------


## lili2000

Ma mère lui mettait un peu de soupe mais maintenant, ça suffit plus, elle ne mange plus du tout de croquettes pour le moment, juste un peu de pâté et encore, pas n'importe laquelle. Tant que les taux sont hauts, elle risque de ne pas remanger beaucoup ... 
On la garde sous perfusion tout le WE et on refait une prise de sang lundi.

----------


## superdogs

Bon courage Lili, je ne comprends que trop bien ! comme dirait Alantka, un convoi de bonnes ondes !  ::

----------


## Alantka

Je me joins au convoi ! As-tu pensé à mettre de l'huile de saumon sur sa nourriture ? C'est très stimulant pour les chiens ayant des difficultés à manger, et assez nourrissant en soi. 
En attendant je croise les doigts pour que ta puce aille de mieux en mieux, et merci de nous avoir partagé une photo, elle est vraiment adorable et ne fait pas son âge je trouve  ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci à tous pour votre soutien, elle a encore mangé de la pâté ce soir +quelques croquettes donc ça va plutôt "bien", aussi bien qu'elle puisse aller en tout cas. Elle a passé la journée à dormir ...

----------


## lili2000

Bonsoir
Quelques nouvelles de ma chienne.
Pas terrible, les taux ont baissé mais pas assez, ils restent hauts. Elle mange un peu mais est fatiguée. Le cathéter ne passait plus, ont en a remis après plusieurs tentatives mais ce soir, il est sorti de la veine ( Duchesse a du réussir à tirer dessus malgré les protection)
Le véto me propose d'essayer l'EPO pour contre un peu l'anémie et essayer de lui redonner un peu la pêche ... Quelqu'un en a déjà utilisé pour son chien ?

----------


## Poska

J'avais tenté sur feu ma Samba, ça l'avait bien boosté dans son cas et lui avait permis de passer ce cap de l'anémie.
Bon courage, j'ai du mal à participer car ça me fait remonter plein de souvenirs...

----------


## lili2000

Merci Poska
La pharmacie reçoit le produit demain et on fera l'injection jeudi matin

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de bonnes ondes pour Duchesse ! 
Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait donner de l'EPO pour l'anémie du chien, en tout cas on ne me l'avait pas proposé.

----------


## Houitie

Ah c est bon à savoir. J ai délice qui est en anémie depuis 3 ans avec peu d amélioration avec les traitements (cortico et fercobsang) .

----------


## lili2000

l'EPO, c'est pas dans tous les cas et surtout quand c'est vraiment bas, il faut demandé à ton véto

----------


## superdogs

Encore une fois, bon courage à ta puce, Lili, que ces bons soins finissent par la rebooster !

----------


## lili2000

Merci Superdogs !

----------


## Houitie

> l'EPO, c'est pas dans tous les cas et surtout quand c'est vraiment bas, il faut demandé à ton véto


Oh oui ne t inquiète pas on ne fera pas sans avis veto. 
Délice a des tumeurs qui saignent a l intérieur et une moelle epiniere qui peine à renouveler les cellules

----------


## lili2000

L'anémie de ma chienne est régénérative, elle (liée à son insuffisance rénale) donc je ne sais pas si ça ira pour la tienne ? 
Je me doute que tu verras avec ton véto, de toute façon, c'est sur ordonnance. 
J'espère que tout ira au mieux pour Délice :-(

----------


## Jello83

Je ne savais pas non plus pour l'EPO, j'espère que ça va fonctionner, je croise les doigts.
Bon courage.

----------


## Houitie

On a rdv chez un spécialiste capdouleur le 24 pour Délice. 
C est un peu le rendez vous de la dernière chance. 
Délice ne supporte plus tout ce qui s avale... (remontées acides et vomissements ), elle ne supporte pas le tramadol (Elle perd la tête et pleure sans discontinuer en marchant sans relache) et à fait des troubles neuro avec le librela... le souci c est qu' elle a de l arthrose partout et qu' on arrive à un stade où le cbd ne suffit pas. On donne des Corticos mais on ne peut pas plus de 3 jours... C est compliqué

----------


## POLKA67

Quoiqu'il advienne je te souhaite bon courage !

----------


## borneo

> Délice ne supporte plus tout ce qui s avale...


Beaucoup de médicaments qui ont des effets secondaires sur le système digestif peuvent se donner par voie transdermique, et sont beaucoup mieux tolérés.
Mais il faut trouver un véto qui connaît le principe et qui accepte de faire l'ordonnance.

----------


## borneo

https://www.easyprepveterinaire.fr/p...adol-tralieve/

----------


## lili-vanille

merci ! ça n'est pas assez connu !

----------


## Houitie

C est ce que j ai demandé mais ça m a été refusé sous prétexte que les effets sont sur plusieurs jours et que si elle ne supporte pas on ne peut rien faire. Sauf que la cortisone par exemple elle supporte bien (à part l estomac). 
Bon la ce sont des spécialistes de la douleur donc on va tenter.

----------


## Jello83

Bon courage Houitie, j'espère que tu vas enfin être entendue.
Plein de caresses à Delice.

----------


## superdogs

Bon courage Houitie, à toi et ta puce. J'espère qu'une amélioration se produira, autant pour elle que pour toi

----------


## borneo

Je croise les doigts pour ta chienne. Sans porter de jugement sur le raisonnement de ton véto, je remarque que la profession est très frileuse sur l'emploi du transdermique.
C'est pourtant une vraie solution quand un médicament n'est plus supporté oralement. Dans le cas de ma minette, ça lui a sauvé la vie.

Je pense en particulier au cerenia (anti-vomitif) que les animaux vomissent forcément, qui est difficile à doser (1/4 de tout petit comprimé pour mon chat...) et qui existe en stylo. Donner un comprimé à un animal qui vomit tout, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir fait de longues études pour comprendre que c'est inutile.

----------


## borneo

https://www.doctissimo.fr/html/medic...nsdermique.htm

Pour les versions humaines.

----------


## Houitie

Je crois qu' il faut aussi qu' ils arrêtent sur le "mais ça va abîmer les reins, le foie"... merde mon chien est en fin de vue qu' est ce qu' on s en fout? Ça lui fait une belle jambe au chien de mourir en souffrant le martyr mais c est pas grave les reins vont bien. 
Je m emporte mais ça me rend dingue en fait. Hier soir elle avait mal (oui elle saute sur le canapé et elle est descendue sans prendre son escalier) bref j ai du lui donner des corticoïdes qu' une gentille personne qui se reconnaîtra nous a envoyé... parce qu' on ne veut pas m en prescrire. C est dingue quand même. 
A côté de ça on me propose de lui faire des échos, des prises de sang, des radios, de la mettre sous perf pour la faire grossir etc etc. 
On marche sur la tête.. .

----------


## POLKA67

Houitie de toute façon à la fin pour les vieux chiens ce sont les reins qui lâchent avant même l'hémorragie interne.
Je plussoie pour les injections plutôt que donner des comprimés pas supportés en cas de pb gastriques, ulcères même pour les anti vomitifs, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois avec mon chat autant le prifinial le chat bave d'une manière impressionnante autant avec 1 piqure c'est tout bon, pareil pour l'anti vomitif. Pour Délice ce sont des injections de morphine qu'il faudrait lorsque la souffrance n'est plus gérable.
Tu as maintenu Délice au delà de tout ce qui était prévisible si j'ai bien suivie, c'est toi qui la connais le mieux vu que es attentive au moindre détail.

----------


## lili-vanille

Il n'y a pas un autre véto pas loin ?... Je dis ça, mais depuis plus de 16 ans que j'habite ici (Basse-Normandie), et depuis une douzaine d'animaux chats et chiens, je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver LE véto, qui écoute le maître et tient compte de ce qu'il dit, est cool avec l'animal, se tient au courant des avancées dans son métier... il m'en faut 3 ou 4 selon l'animal, son caractère et sa pathologie... et deux fois au moins, si je n'avais pas changé in extremis, l'animal l'aurait payé de sa vie ...  ::

----------


## Houitie

J en avais une géniale.. . Sauf qu' elle s est associée avec une dizaine d autre veto et depuis impossible de l avoir quand on prend rdv et dans ses confrères il y a des catastrophes. 
Après Délice a des douleurs mais clairement je ne pense pas qu' elle soit prête à nous quitter. Pendant que j écris elle est les 4 fers en l air sur le canapé.. . A midi elle me gueulait dessus pour avoir son biscrok... Elle a fait deux sorties déjà aujourd'hui ou elle trottine... 
Elle est juste vieille et pleine d arthrose mais pour moi nous ne sommes pas du tout dans l acharnement pour le moment. Juste dans la recherche d un confort de vie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Biscrok vous avez dit biscrok?

----------


## POLKA67

ça fait plaisir tant qu'elle profite c'est tout bon... ::

----------


## Poska

Quelques nouvelles de ma meute.

Gibbs nous a quitté après plusieurs jours de grandes souffrances et d'examens "on ne trouve rien, tout est normal", nous avons fini par prendre la décision d'arrêter, son état se dégradait à vitesse grand V sans aucune piste pour le soulager donc voilà, il méritait de ne plus souffrir inutilement.
On le vit très mal, forcément. Voir mourir son chien est déjà un traumatisme, le regarder souffrir et mourir à petit feu en étant totalement impuissants et sans avoir aucune réponse l'est encore plus...

L'état de ma Jaïka, qui n'a que 7 ans mais atteinte d'ataxie cérébelleuse, continue à empirer. Mais paradoxalement elle va de mieux en mieux niveau moral. Certes on fait tout pour, mais ça met tellement de baume au coeur de la voir monter sur le lit pour aller se coucher d'elle-même sur le torse de son popa pour être bien au chaud tout en ayant ses câlins  ::  le genre de chose qu'elle n'osait plus du tout faire, de peur de tomber du lit, mais là elle y va sans aucune hésitation, ma guerrière!
Bon à côté de ça elle ne mange plus seule, il faut lui tenir la gamelle d'une certaine façon précise pour qu'elle arrive à manger, et les promenades sont de plus en plus fatigantes pour elle, ce genre de choses qui nous rappellent que cette saleté gagne du terrain...

Ma Tila, la tripatte/uni-oreille  ::  a toujours son traitement de choc contre la douleur de son unique patte arrière mais malgré ça elle bouge de moins en moins et j'ai du encore réduire les promenades car le moindre excès, elle le paie pendant plusieurs jours  :: 
J'attends les beaux jours et surtout le séchage des sols (avec cet hiver humide la terre est hyper grasse c'est insupportable) pour tester le chariot, on ne pourra pas l'utiliser à la maison mais si elle l'accepte pour les promenades ce serait cool pour elle.

Ma Ganja, dobermann de 10 ans, voit son train arrière faiblir tout doucement, comme c'était le cas pour Gibbs...
Elle n'aura pas d'examens invasifs, on (véto et nous) considère que c'est aussi un Wobbler vu l'évolution. Le gros avantage est que ça a totalement supprimé ses douleurs d'arthrose! 
Maintenant il faut qu'elle comprenne qu'elle ne peut plus sauter directement sur le dossier du canapé ou au dessus de l'arbre tombé comme avant, ça c'est moins simple, elle m'a déjà fait de belles frayeurs  :: 
ça ne l'empêche pas d'être toujours aussi brute, elle m'a d'ailleurs flingué un doigt hier (petite entorse).

Extra le doyen est toujours en forme, même si clairement il prend un coup de vieux, j'ai du aussi réduire les promenades et il joue moins qu'avant. En ce moment il prend son rôle de papy adoptif des chiots très à coeur, je pense que ça le fatigue beaucoup mentalement (mais il adore ça, c'est une évidence).

Le décès de Gibbs nous a mis une vraie claque. On savait qu'un décès arriverait tôt ou tard vu les âges et problèmes de nos chiens mais pfiou, c'est dur, si soudain, si incompréhensible... ça a ravivé cette peur panique de voir tous nos chiens partir l'un après l'autre, et rien que l'idée nous est insupportable.
De plus notre seul jeune en bonne santé (Falko) commence à mal le vivre et à montrer des signes évidents de stress, sa copine de toujours Ganja ne suit plus le rythme et ne joue quasiment plus, tout le monde l'envoie promener car il est trop remuant pour eux.

Alors ce qui était une chose totalement inconcevable est devenu une évidence.
Un des chiots reste à la maison  :: 
L'adoption d'un nouveau chien n'était vraiment, vraiment pas prévue, on voulait attendre de n'avoir plus que 2 chiens avant d'envisager un nouveau membre de la famille, et avec des critères hyper précis (dont le premier était: minimum 2 ans!)
Mais voilà, c'est tout à fait le type de chien qu'on aurait cherché et d'ici quelques mois elle pourra jouer comme une folle avec Falko, et nous ça nous permet de nous engager un peu différemment avec un de nos chiens, de nous sortir des soins, vétos, et angoisses.

Alors voilà une petite intruse de 9 semaines s'est incrustée chez les chiens fous et tout pourris  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

> Gibbs nous a quitté après plusieurs jours de grandes souffrances et d'examens "on ne trouve rien, tout est normal", nous avons fini par prendre la décision d'arrêter, son état se dégradait à vitesse grand V sans aucune piste pour le soulager donc voilà, il méritait de ne plus souffrir inutilement.
> On le vit très mal, forcément. Voir mourir son chien est déjà un traumatisme, le regarder souffrir et mourir à petit feu en étant totalement impuissants et sans avoir aucune réponse l'est encore plus...


J'ai vécu ça à deux reprises et seulement deux ans d'intervalle avec un chien et une chatte... C'est l'horreur et ça revient souvent, le soir, au lit... à cette période, de septembre 2016 à août 2020, j'ai perdu deux chiens et deux chattes, de 12 à 16 ans...
Eh bien en novembre 2020, j'ai adopté une chatonne sauvée d'un incendie double d'un abandon... Pour que la vie revienne à la maison ! Je ne le savais pas mais elle est sans doute née le jour où mon vieux berger Enée est parti...

----------


## Houitie

> J'ai vécu ça à deux reprises et seulement deux ans d'intervalle avec un chien et une chatte... C'est l'horreur et ça revient souvent, le soir, au lit... à cette période, de septembre 2016 à août 2020, j'ai perdu deux chiens et deux chattes, de 12 à 16 ans...
> Eh bien en novembre 2020, j'ai adopté une chatonne sauvée d'un incendie double d'un abandon... Pour que la vie revienne à la maison ! Je ne le savais pas mais elle est sans doute née le jour où mon vieux berger Enée est parti...


Je vous comprends tellement. J ai adopté R'mione après les 7 mois à voir Hestia se dégrader et mourir d un coup en quelques heures  alors que 48h avant on me certifiait qu' elle n avait rien. Bref. La mère de R'mione a été trouvée le jour ou Hestia est partie et R'mione est née à la fourrière le jour de son incinération. Ça semble rien mais... J y pense souvent et je me dis qu' elle n y est pas pour rien.

----------


## Jello83

Je comprends tout à fait Poska, c'est toujours très dur de perdre un poilu même si on sait qu'ils ne sont pas éternels, ça fait toujours mal, c'est malheureusement normal. Je suis de tout coeur avec vous.
C'est effectivement une excellente idée d'avoir adopté un chiot pour jouer avec Falko et pour vous sortir un peu des problèmes médicaux des autres.
Plein de courage.

----------


## del28

c'est top que tu gardes une louloutte. c'est psychologiquement difficile d'avoir des vieux chiens, on les voit partir, les uns après les autres
un peu de jeunesse et de joie simple ça fait du bien à tout le monde, et pas qu'aux humains

----------


## lili2000

Bon, les nouvelles pour ma chienne ne sont pas terribles, elle vomit depuis hier ... Je lui fais des piqûres pour la soulager mais je vois bien que ça évolue pas dans le bon sens et rapidement ... Elle ne mange plus du tout d'elle même, il faut la gaver ...

----------


## Alantka

Je pense bien fort à elle Lili2000. Tu fais tout pour elle et je suis sûre qu'elle le ressent même si elle traverse une passe difficile. Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage, c'est tellement difficile de les voir malades...  ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci Alantka :-)

----------


## lili2000

Elle est morte cette nuit  ::  ::  :: 
Trop dur ... Même si je m'y attendais ...

----------


## Jello83

Quelle triste nouvelle Lilli. C'est normal que ce soit dur, nous sommes tellement attachés à nos poilus, même si on sait qu'ils vont finir par partir, il est impossible d'être indifférent. Tu auras été là jusqu'au bout pour elle, c'est l'essentiel, elle est partie apaisée.
Bon courage, je suis de tout coeur avec toi dans ces moments difficiles.

----------


## May-May

Je suis sincèrement désolée pour elle et pour toi... Plein de courage  ::

----------


## nat34

::

----------


## del28

oh non  :: 
des calins lili. et tout mon soutien pour dépasser cette épreuve
 ::

----------


## POLKA67

Oh Lili  ::  plein de courage pour passer ce cap...tu as fait tout ce que tu pouvais pour elle, doux repos à Duchesse...

----------


## phacélie

Mes sincères condoléances à toi et ta maman, lili.

----------


## lili2000

Merci à tous

----------


## lili-vanille

::   ::   avec vous par le coeur !...

----------


## superdogs

Ooh Lili, je suis tellement désolée pour toi, pour Aiko qui perd sa copine, pour ta maman. Je te souhaite beaucoup beaucoup de courage, tu vis des moments tellement difficiles, quand on perd un compagnon de plusieurs années, c'est toujours toujours une épreuve, parce qu'on les a aimés tellement.

Je garderai de Duchesse le souvenir de jolies promenades, par chez moi, en meute... une jolie chienne, tout en finesse et délicatesse...

Toutes mes pensées,  ::   ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci Superdogs, Duchesse etait ma première chienne à mon nom. 
Aito, lui, va plutôt "bien", il fait sa vie, est toujours aussi gourmand ... j'espère qu'il va tenir le plus longtemps possible ...

----------


## Poska

Sincèrement désolée lili...

----------


## Alantka

Je redoutais cette nouvelle  ::  Même si j'imagine le chagrin que tu dois ressentir en ce moment, j'espère que tu trouveras un peu de réconfort en sachant que tu as fait tout ce que tu pouvais pour ta louloute, et qu'elle est partie entourée de soins et d'amour, si seulement tous les chiens malades de ce monde avaient la chance qu'elle a eu de te connaître... Je te souhaite énormément de courage Lili, et une pensée particulière à ta puce, qui est maintenant en paix.  ::

----------


## Houitie

Oh Lili je suis désolée. Je pense à toi pour les jours à venir.

----------


## lili2000

Merci  :: . Vos messages me font chaud au cœur

----------


## superdogs

Il faut que je prenne RV pour Gringo ; il semble avoir mal à une dent , la gencive dessous est enflée et rouge. J'ai comparé avec l'autre côté, il y a bien une différence. Et il réagit au toucher.
J'espère que ça pourra se régler sans devoir endormir, je ne suis pas certaine que son pbm cardiaque le permette... 

@Lili , c'est fait pour ça ! pour que tu trouves un peu de réconfort, un peu de soutien,ou que tu puisses t'épancher un peu si tu en ressens le besoin  ::

----------


## Alantka

Je croise les doigts pour que Gringo ne souffre que d'un petit problème sans importance et facile à traiter sans avoir à passer par une anesthésie. Caresses au louloup  ::

----------


## lili2000

J'espère aussi que Gringo va vite être soulagé. Parfois, une cure d'antibio soulage, à voir avec ton véto ... Gringo est un battant, il nous l'a déjà prouvé !

----------


## superdogs

Oui, c'est ce que j'espère, je vais essayer d'avoir un RV le plus vite possible

----------


## dogeorge

je croise pour ton  Gringo

----------


## Jello83

J'espère que ça va rapidement se solutionner rapidement pour Gringo effectivement avec quelques antibiotiques, ce serait bien. Plein de caresses.

----------


## superdogs

J'ai pu avoir un RV ce matin, du coup, j'ai pris sur le temps de travail, à récupérer... mais pour mon loulou, pas question d'attendre demain

Gringo a une belle gingivite...vu l'état de ses dents, ça ne me surprend pas. Heureusement que ça n'a pas eu le temps de dégénérer en abcès, parce que c'est vraiment prendre un risque une anesthésie m'a répété le véto.

12 jours d'antibio, en attendant la récidive... lol..

Il avait vraiment mal mon loulou, lui le plus doux des chiens, il a failli mordre le véto..  :: 
quand c'est moi qui touche, il ne fait que couiner "aïe aïe moman"  ::

----------


## Alantka

P'tit père, au moins c'est rassurant qu'aucune anesthésie ne soit nécessaire. Je lui souhaite un bon rétablissement, ça va être douloureux encore quelques temps mais il est entre de bonnes mains  ::

----------


## Jello83

Quelle bonne nouvelle pour lui malgré tout de pouvoir traiter avec des antibiotiques. Quel coquin avec le vétérinaire  ::  !
Et, n'y-a-t-il rien à faire ensuite en prévention pour éviter une récidive ?
Plein de caresses à Gringo.

----------


## superdogs

Je vais lui donner de l'anti tartre, faut que je vois ce qui est le plus simple et efficace. D'ailleurs, si vous avez des pistes type poudre ou eau

Ah j'ai oublié, il avait perdu 2 kg suite à son hospi en octobre, il en a repris 1,5. Presque tout récupéré, j'suis contente !

----------


## del28

et si tu lui brossais carrément les dents ?
c'est ce que mon véto m'avait demandé de faire pour michouille
(mais je ne devais pas t'envoyer du plaque off moi ? si c'est oui j'ai retrouvé la pochette. enfin je crois que c'est elle, je file vérifier)
contente que gringo soit vite soulagé

----------


## superdogs

Me souviens plus pour le plaque off, le brossage des dents oui mais les dentifrices pour humains bof... d'autant qu'il va pas cracher mon loup

----------


## del28

le plaque off je crois que c'est pas mal salé. donc c'est peut être pas bon pour ton gros
j'avais arrêté pour michouille à cause de ça
sinon je viens de regarder le kit que j'ai et le dentifrice est saveur poulet
attends je te fais une photo pour que tu vois ce qu'il y a dedans. 
si ça t'interesse, je t'envoie demain

y a une brosse à dent et un doigtier avec

----------


## dogeorge

je prends ça pour les miens et ça a l'air de bien fonctionner
https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chats/al...ntaires/686236

----------


## Jello83

Pour le mien, j'utilise Bucogel sur recommandation du vétérinaire. A priori, ça a bon goût, il faut que je sois rapide pour frotter sinon mon poilu lèche tout en 2 secondes  ::

----------


## Ploufplouf

Tu peux aussi mettre un peu d'huile de coco sur ta brosse et la tremper dans de l'argile en poudre pour le côté abrasif  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'ai réfléchi à tout ça cette nuit, je vais tenter l'option Plouf Plouf et un "dentifrice chiens"
Il faut brosser tous les jours ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon, à priori, 2 à 3 fois/semaine

----------


## Jello83

Je fais effectivement 3 fois par semaine. C'est ce que préconise mon vétérinaire.

----------


## borneo

Le dentifrice pour chien a un goût que les chiens aiment. Sinon, que ce soit chiens ou humains, on peut se brosser les dents juste à l'eau. Ce qui nettoie, c'est le brossage, pas le dentifrice.

----------


## Poska

Ma Jaika fête ses 8 ans aujourd'hui.
Depuis quelques jours elle n'est pas au top, a du mal à s'installer et à rester couchée, et elle fait plus de chutes, même à l'arrêt.
Vendredi matin elle a fait une grosse chute dont elle a eu beaucoup de mal à se remettre, elle est restée paniquée plusieurs heures,elle faisait mal au coeur. A la consultation le jour même il n'y avait rien de flagrant, mais elle est sous anti douleurs au cas où, car vu comme ses muscles sont tendus et ses mouvements saccadés c'est pas simple de voir s'il y a un problème.
J'espère que c'est juste un coup de mou, et qu'elle va "repartir" et s'adapter comme elle l'a si souvent fait.
Mais j'ai un goût très amer dans la bouche et pas le coeur à la fête, je n'ai plus trop de doute qu'on va compter en mois désormais... et toujours cette crainte de dépasser la limite...

----------


## POLKA67

J'espère qu'elle repartira pour un petit tour avec plein de petits bons moments qui te mettront du baume au coeur.

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Poska
Tu lui donnes de la gabapentine ? Ça ne correspond pas à toutes les pathologies mais c'est ce que prend Aito et ça le maintient bien. Les anti-inflammatoires ne changent pas grand chose avec lui ...

----------


## Alantka

8 ans c'est drôlement jeune, elle a des antécédents de santé ?
En tout cas souhaite-lui un joyeux anniversaire de ma part avec un gros câlin, je vous souhaite à toutes deux encore des centaines de bons moments ensemble  ::

----------


## Poska

Elle est atteinte d'ataxie cérébelleuse, elle a eu les tous premiers signes il y a 3 ans.

http://www.labneurobio.fr/pages-am-s...-clinique.html

----------


## Jello83

Je ne connaissais pas cette pathologie. Quelle saleté ! Il n'y a donc aucun traitement pour ralentir l'évolution ?
Bon courage Poska et plein de caresses à Jaika.

----------


## Poska

Hélas non, on a tenté des compléments conseillés mais personne ne peut prouver que ça ralentit réellement.
Une saleté oui, c'est le mot, le chien perd peu à peu le contrôle de tout son corps (perte de la coordination des mouvements, perte de la notion de distance, et bien sûr perte de l'équilibre) alors qu'il a toute sa tête et pas de douleurs, donc il y va de bon coeur quoi, mais son corps fait n'importe quoi...

Et puis la théorie de "on arrête quand le chien ne peut plus se déplacer", c'est pas si évident dans la réalité. La frontière est beaucoup plus floue qu'un chien qui se paralyse par exemple, il ne sera jamais cloué au sol, il se relèvera toujours pour tenter d'avancer...

----------


## lili-vanille

::  courage...

----------


## POLKA67

Un crève coeur au quotidien, comment accepter l'adieu à son animal qui a toute sa tête, sa joie de vivre...
J'espère de tout coeur que Jaïka démentira tous les pronostics à court terme et profitera au maximum pour commence du printemps qui revient.
Pas de médicament humain qui pourrait ralentir l'évolution ?

----------


## Jello83

C'est vraiment terrible. 
J'espère comme Polka que Jaïka déjouera les statistiques et que vous pourrez encore en profiter ensemble.
De tout coeur avec toi Poska.

----------


## superdogs

Je compatis aussi Poska..

----------


## Poska

C'est gentil. 
Elle est plus sereine aujourd'hui, elle arrive enfin à rester couchée tranquillement donc elle peut se reposer un peu.
Je la laisse tranquille quelques jours avant de tenter une petite promenade, j'espère qu'elle sera toujours aussi motivée, sinon ce sera vraiment mauvais signe.

----------


## Jello83

Un petit coucou Poska pour savoir comment va Jaïka aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Houitie

Ma Délice nous a quitté hier soir...insuffisance respiratoire sûrement à cause des métastases de son cancer...

----------


## del28

::  ohh marie, je t'envoie tout le réconfort possible.

----------


## superdogs

Oh Houitie, que je suis triste pour toi  +++ ::  ; je te souhaite, tu le sais tout le courage nécessaire pour traverser cette période. Qu'est ce qu'elle aura été aimée, ta petite...  ::

----------


## nat34

Je suis désolée.  ::

----------


## Mam Bo

Beaucoup de courage à toi houitie  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

::   ::

----------


## phacélie

Pauvre petite mère... de tout coeur avec toi, Houitie.

----------


## Jello83

Quelle tristesse Houitie, je suis de tout coeur avec toi et te souhaite plein de courage.

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Houitie ...

----------


## fredon21

::  C'est toujours si difficile! :: 
Courage

----------


## borneo

Je partage ta peine. J'ai eu une Choupette de la même race que la tienne, réformée d'élevage, un amour. Elle nous a quittés il y a deux ans, et je sais que je ne retrouverai pas autant de douceur et de gentillesse. 

Essaie de penser aux jours heureux....

----------


## Tengri

> Ma Délice nous a quitté hier soir...insuffisance respiratoire sûrement à cause des métastases de son cancer...


Je suis tellement triste pour toi, je t'envoie tout mon soutien moral, ça doit être terrible.

----------


## Poska

Pour ma Jaika, elle a repris un peu pied. Mais ça m'a ouvert les yeux sur la réalité de sa vie actuelle, et je ne la vois pas heureuse.
Elle s'est encore cassé 2 griffes, avec pulpe à l'air donc très douloureux. On soigne et on traite la douleur, on la chouchoute à fond.
Mais on va bientôt la laisser partir, car il n'y a plus beaucoup d'intérêt pour elle de rester, et ça ne va qu'empirer. Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi je la garderais jusqu'au bout du bout quelque soit son état, mais je dois penser à elle avant tout...
On va voir si elle peut profiter un peu du printemps, mais on n'ira pas plus loin.

----------


## Alantka

Oh Poska... C'est une décision tellement difficile, mais tellement altruiste. J'espère que ta puce pourra profiter le plus sereinement possible du temps qu'il lui reste. Je lui souhaite un bon rétablissement pour sa griffe, et plein de courage à vous deux  ::

----------


## superdogs

C'est une décision difficile que vous prenez, Poska, et réellement tout à votre honneur. Quand leur vie n'est plus vraiment une vie, c'est une décision pleine d'amour.
Je lui souhaite aussi de profiter du printemps  :: , et de tous les petits bonheurs qu'il apporte

----------


## Jello83

C'est très difficile comme décision mais vraiment beau Poska de penser à elle avant tout. J'espère également que vous pourrez profiter de jolis moments ensemble. Je vous souhaite plein de courage et plein de caresses à Jaika.

----------


## lili2000

On a dû euthanasier Aito hier soir  ::  :: 
Il avait vu le véto il y a dix jours pour une toux importante, il a eu un traitement qui l'a soulagé un temps mais ça c'est dégradé hier brutalement... En plus de son arthose ++, son pb cardiaque et sa patte amputée, il avait une tumeur qui s'est mis à saigner  :: 
Deux euthanasies en un mois et demi, c'est dur ... 
Aito allait avoir 12ans en juillet, c'était vraiment une crème de chien et un battant qui a survécu à sa maltraitance en Guadeloupe ( coup de fusil dans la patte) puis sa dirofilariose qui lui a bien abîmé le coeur ...

----------


## del28

oh je suis tellement triste pour toi lili2000  :: 
plein de courage pour surmonter ça. c'est tellement difficile qd ils nous quittent
 ::

----------


## Alantka

Oh non  ::  Lili je suis tellement désolée pour Aito... Je pense fort à lui et toi ce soir, à ce petit rescapé des îles qui a pu connaître une vie heureuse grâce à toi après toute la souffrance qu'il a dû endurer, j'espère que repenser à tout ce que tu lui as apporté et ce qu'il a dû t'apporter adoucira un peu ta peine...  :: 
Repose en paix Aito  ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci Del !
Le plus dur, c'est pour ma mère, il y a deux ans, elle avait encore 4 chiens chez elle, encore trois il y a 2 mois. Aujourd'hui, elle se retrouve avec juste Kali (et le chat)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Alantka
Aito était formidable, dire qu'au début, on l'avait pris juste en FA mais au bout de un an, pas de touche sérieuse donc on l'a gardé car il etait gentil ++++ 
Il avait fait chien visiteur dans les maisons de retraite ( comme Duchesse).

----------


## superdogs

J'ai mis un petit mot sur le post les adoptés. J'ai beaucoup de peine pour Alto, j'aimais beaucoup ton chien; ça doit être difficile là, deux départs de poilus en peu de temps.

Je me souviens des ballades, avec Alto et Gringo, des jeunots à l'époque...et Kali, et Duchesse, Daisy... et ma Strella...nostalgie ; la vie des chiens est trop courte, et nous laisse la conscience de la nécessité de les aimer tant et plus jour après jour. Ce n'est jamais assez....

Je t'embrasse Lili, très fort !

----------


## lili2000

Merci Superdogs
J'ai répondu à ton mp.
Moi aussi ça me manque nos balades avec les chiens. Il ne reste que Kali et India que tu connaisses encore

----------


## Jello83

Quelle tristesse Lili, je suis de tout coeur avec vous et vous souhaite plein de courage.

----------


## Poska

Beaucoup de courage...

----------


## Mam Bo

Je suis désolée lili2000  :: 
Quelle tristesse pour Aito, encore un ancien de rescue qui s'en va... ::

----------


## phacélie

Sincèrement désolée pour cette triste période, pour Alto, ta maman et toi, lili.

----------


## Houitie

vraiment désolée.

----------


## lili2000

Merci à vous tous !
Oui, Mam Bo, il me reste plus que Kali adoptée via rescue :-) il y a presque 10 ans

----------


## POLKA67

Poska, j'espère que ta puce aura plein, plein de moments heureux ce printemps, c'est un véritable crève coeur de devoir les laisser partir...

Lili 2000, désolée pour Alto, ta maman et toi, plein de courage, les animaux ne nous causent réellement du chagrin qu'une fois dans leur vie, quand ils s'en vont
C'est tellement injuste quand la maladie se mêle brutalement à la vieillesse...

----------


## lili-vanille

::  Il faut beaucoup de courage ... mais se souvenir de tout ce que tu lui as apporté !  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Juste pour mettre une photo de mon papy.

Bientôt 1 an qu'il a quitté le refuge, un chien sans soucis, calme et toujours joyeux, malgré ses petits regards inquiets  ::

----------


## lili2000

J'adore cette bouille toute mignonne !

----------


## Alantka

Je craque pour ses oreilles  ::

----------


## Jello83

Il tient bien la pose, qu'est-ce qu'il est mimi  ::

----------


## manoe

Tres craquant  :: 

Toutes mes pensées les plus sincères lili 2000  ::

----------


## Alantka

Comment vont les toutous seniors de RESCUE ?  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Le seul debout pendant que les djeuns ne tiennent plus sur leurs pattes  ::

----------


## lili2000

Plus que trois chiens ici, Kali va avoir 11ans, elle va bien, pas de soucis particuliers pour le moment. 
India ma colley (adoption lbc) va sur 9 ans, rien à signaler pour le moment.
Et mon labrador n'est pas encore dans les seniors, il n'a eu que 5 ans.
Et le chat de ma mère que j'ai trouvé quand il avait 4 mois a maintenant 8 ans, pas de soucis important non plus

----------


## nat34

Sac à bêtises va avoir 15 ans, elle sait toujours sauter pour sa gamelle c'est sacré, aime les balades même s'il y a des hauts et des bas on gère l'effort. Et toujours contente quand on voit des copains.

----------


## Zoe

La mienne a eu 13 ans hier  :: 

Ca fait deux qu'elle est cardiaque,, mars de l'année dernière on a trouvé de la fibrose pulmonaire et puis en décembre 2021 elle ma fait une pancréatite suivi d'une insuffisance rénal en janvier. J'ai bien cru la perdre mais Ines est la et pas trop mal pour l'instant.

----------


## pomku

Ici, les pépères-boudins boudinent au soleil ::  ::

----------


## May-May

J'en viens à me demande si Hiduc passera l'été.

Il a toujours souffert de la chaleur mais là on est mi-mai et c'est déjà trop pour lui. Je vais aller le faire tondre.

Le moral est là, c'est le principal.

----------


## dogeorge

tapis et collier rafraichissant, ça peu peut être l'aider

----------


## May-May

Le tapis rafraîchissant j'en ai un, Douchka ça la aidé lui ne s'y est jamais intéressé.

Par contre je ne savais pas pour le collier (je connais les T shorts).
Au point où j'en suis... Mais là clairement la tonte ce sera un bon début, c'est toujours une bouffée d'air frais pour lui.

Mais comme il est cardiaque, ben... En gros on profite de l'instant présent. Je sais déjà que le jour où il part, je pars avec lui (métaphoriquement parlant).

----------


## Alantka

> Je sais déjà que le jour où il part, je pars avec lui (métaphoriquement parlant).


Je comprends ça  :: 
Des caresses à Hiduc, profite bien de ton louloup à qui je souhaite de rester encore longtemps et heureux à tes côtés.

----------


## dogeorge

j'avis acheté un collier a ma toute vieille a l'aube de ses 15 an
elle l'appréciais en balade
https://www.amazon.fr/Refroidissemen...2539353&sr=8-8

----------


## POLKA67

May-May, plein de bonnes ondes pour HIDUC, si trop chaud sorties matin tôt et tard, le reste petites sorties hygiéniques à l'ombre.

----------


## Mirko78

Iagoo et ses petites filles Roumaines envoient pleins de forces à Hiduc pour traverser encore un maximum d'étés !!!

----------


## Houitie

Parfois les 1eres chaleurs sont plus difficiles à supporter. 
1ere année depuis bien longtemps que je ne vais pas avoir à m.inquieter de ça... R'mione adore la chaleur et à toujours froid j espère que ça durera parce que c est bien pratique (c est plus facile de rajouter un pull que de rafraichir) 
Il doit me rester les colliers rafraichissants d Hestia si ça intéresse quelqu' un pour essayer...mp

----------


## superdogs

> J'en viens à me demande si Hiduc passera l'été.
> 
> Il a toujours souffert de la chaleur mais là on est mi-mai et c'est déjà trop pour lui. Je vais aller le faire tondre.
> 
> Le moral est là, c'est le principal.


J'ai exactement la même angoisse avec Gringo.... ici aussi, il est déjà KO ; j'avoue pour moi, le temps est parfait, mais j'arrive pas à apprécier autant quand je le vois haleter. 
m'enfin, pareil, il a le moral, et l'appétit !!

----------


## lili2000

Si ça ne les stresse pas plus, n'hésitez pas à les doucher régulièrement ou mettre une couverture humide sur eux. Aito qui était cardiaque +++ a vécu de longue années et est mort de tout autre chose, je vous souhaite ça également. Par contre, il ne faisait plus aucun effort ( sortir pour les besoins et se déplacer un peu

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans la maison

----------


## borneo

Mes chiens n'ont jamais voulu des trucs rafraîchissants. 

Je pense que le plus simple est de les mouiller. En s'évaporant, l'eau les rafraîchit. 

En été, je trempe mes chiens dans les fontaines, ils apprécient.

----------


## Houitie

oui ou mettre une serviette mouillée au sol comme ça ils choisissent d y aller ou non.

----------


## POLKA67

N'oubliez pas la supplémentation en oméga3 pour leurs petits coeurs, huile de poisson sauvage, sardine fraîche ou en boite mais uniquement dans ce cas à l'huile d'olive.

----------


## Ploufplouf

Ruffwear fait des supers gilets rafraîchissants

----------


## Jello83

Je commence aussi à réfléchir à ça avec mon poilu qui va sur ses 14 ans et habitant au pays du soleil. L'année dernière, j'ai voulu testé un bandana refroidissant mais il était trop petit. Du coup, je n'ai pas pu l'utiliser et voir si ça plaisait à mon loulou et si ça ne gênait pas avec le harnais. Par contre, j'ai vu qu'il ne fallait surtout pas le manipuler à sec sinon il se déchirait immédiatement, vraiment pas top. Du coup j'ai laissé tomber cette idée.
A la maison,ça va, il n'a pas trop chaud, c'est uniquement en balade le problème même en essayant de choisir les bons horaires, peu d'ombre au départ de chez nous.
Plein de caresses à Hiduc et tous vos toutous.

----------


## Zoe

> N'oubliez pas la supplémentation en oméga3 pour leurs petits coeurs, huile de poisson sauvage, sardine fraîche ou en boite mais uniquement dans ce cas à l'huile d'olive.


Avec un chien qui a eu une pancréatite et une insuffisance rénal, peut on en donné ?

J'en donnais mais je n'ose plus.

----------


## POLKA67

Je ne sais pas mais il n'y a pas de raison, bien sûr ne pas donner l'huile d'olive si sardines en boîte.
Mon chat en palliatif qui avait une gastrite chronique pendant presque 1 an, prend 2 gelules chaque matin,...adore ça..

----------


## Zoe

Merci pour la réponse, je vais commander de l'huile de saumon et quand j'irais faire la prise de sang pour vérifier les paramètres fin du mois je demanderais et si elle ne peu pas ce ne sera pas perdu je donnerais a mon autre chienne.

----------


## POLKA67

C'eset plutôt l'huile de poissons sauvages qui est conseillée ou sardines directement si le chien aime bien, 

https://www.chiensetchatsnaturelleme...#/taille-500ml

----------


## Alantka

> C'eset plutôt l'huile de poissons sauvages qui est conseillée ou sardines directement si le chien aime bien, 
> 
> https://www.chiensetchatsnaturelleme...#/taille-500ml


J'avais testé avec mon papi york qui avait de grosses difficultés à manger à la fin de sa vie (tumeur dans la gueule, dents en moins), ça l'avait beaucoup stimulé, je recommande aussi  ::

----------


## Zoe

OK  ::

----------


## May-May

J'avais pas pensé mais j'ai un peignoir pour le bain spécialement pour lui, du coup je l'humidifie et je lui enfile, mais ce n'est pas suffisant. Ça fait 3 nuits de suite que je me lève entre 4 et 5h du matin parce qu'il me réveille en haletant. 
Je le mets dans le jardin, il a creusé un trou ultra profond (il rentre en entier dedans), il va s'y cacher, et on essaye de garder la maison la plus fraîche possible. 

C'était dur habituellement mais là on a passé un cap qui ne me plaît pas du tout  ::  Il faut que je retourne chez le véto aussi, histoire de vérifier que ses problèmes cardiaques n'aient pas empiré.

Je précise quand même, il joue encore avec Scala, il mange de bon appétit, il a droit a sa ration de croquettes avec de l'huile de saumon. J'ai passé une commande de pâtées aussi, histoire qu'il s'hydrate aussi en mangeant. 
Il n'est pas à l'agonie non plus mais a me fait pas de le voir vautrer sur le carrelage, sur la flanc, à encaisser comme il peut la chaleur...

----------


## POLKA67

Je mettais un ventilo dans chaque pièce pour CASI, fenêtres totalement ouvertes la nuit dès que ça se rafraichissait un peu avec courant d'air. 
S'il aime l'eau petite piscine rigide à l'ombre...

----------


## May-May

Il fuit l'eau comme la peste  ::  Ça n'a jamais été son truc, il met éventuellement les pattes dans la rivière pour boire, mais ça ne va pas plus loin.

----------


## superdogs

A la maison, ça va la nuit, avec toutes les fenêtres ouvertes. Dans la journée, je ferme en semaine à 7h30, et quand en TeleTravail ou week-end, une heure plus tard. La maison est très fraîche, sauf en fin d'après-midi, ou la chaleur finit par entrer malgré tout.
Hier vers 18 h, je l'ai mouillé entièrement ; il a fait mine de "rhha, c'est froid".... puis au bout de quelques secondes, il a carrément apprécié.
Du coup, encore bien frais quand les températures ont commencé à "baisser" en fin de journée. Il n'a pas bougé de la nuit, j'imagine qu'elle a été bonne, parce que d'habitude, il se lève, tourne, retourne..

J'aime bien l'idée de la piscine, mais Gringo et l'eau, autant dire la lune et le soleil.. peut-être que Alma aimerait, elle !

Polka, est-ce que l'huile d'olive peut se donner direct de la bouteille (bio), sans passer par l'achat de gélules ou autre ?

----------


## POLKA67

Je ne donnais pas de l'huile d'olive mais de l'huile de poissons sauvages, si tu donnes des sardines en boite la meilleure conservation de l'oméga c'est avec l'huile d'olive sinon poissons gras frais c'est très bien aussi...

J'en donne à mon chat maintenant qui adore, je pique dans la gélule pour la vider mais uniquement parce que je trouve ces gélules pour humains en Allemagne et qu'on se les partage, ça existe probablement sous d'autres formes aussi.

----------


## May-May

J'ai RDV ce soir chez le véto, il mange, il joue, mais il halète non stop, du moins quand on est là, ça m'empêche de dormir la nuit tellement j'ai peur de le retrouver mort le matin...

----------


## Alantka

Courage May-May, tu dois traverser de nombreux moments angoissants  ::  Plein de bonnes ondes à Hiduc et toi, peut-être que c'est la chaleur qui le fait haleter ainsi ? En tout cas je croise les doigts pour que ce ne soit rien du tout et qu'il aille vite mieux  ::

----------


## superdogs

Je comprends May May ; ici, quand il tousse, ou halète trop fort, trop longtemps, grosse bouffée d'angoisse aussi. 
Nous aussi RV ce soir chez le véto... 

J'espère que tu pourras être rassurée, bon courage.

----------


## Alantka

Alors une grosse pensée à toi et ton poilu Superdogs  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Des nouvelles des deux poilus ? ::

----------


## May-May

Ici coeur et poumons Ok.
On a fait des échos de la rate, du foie et de la vessie. RAS.
On a fait une PDS : quelques valeurs un peu hautes mais rien d'alarmant, c'est même normal avec son traitement.
On a dosé la T4 qui est trop basse par contre. Demain matin ils disent la TSH (pas possible ce soir), pour confirmer une éventuelle hypothyroïdie. Ça pourrait expliquer ses problèmes...
Donc je suis rassurée.

Superdogs ?

----------


## Jello83

Ce sont des nouvelles rassurantes May-May, ça fait plaisir. L'hypothyroïdie se gère bien, il va juste falloir trouver le bon équilibre du traitement une fois que les normales seront revenues dans la norme.
Car avec nos poilus séniors, c'est certains qu'on s'inquiète sans arrêt, on a peur de passer à côté de quelque chose. Je me réveille aussi régulièrement, quand il bouge ou fait des petits bruits, pour m'assurer que ce n'est rien de particulier.
Superdogs, comment s'est passé la visite chez le vétérinaire ?

----------


## May-May

La véto vient de me rappeler. La TSH est basse, donc on n'est pas sur une hypothyroïdie primaire. Elle pense que son traitement pour la CMD lui provoque cette hypothyroïdie secondaire. Elle va reprendre tout son traitement (parce qu'il prend pas mal de cachets quotidiennement), et on va essayer de réduire son traitement pour limiter les symptômes, en espérant que ça ne déclenche pas d'autres problèmes derrière. 

Mais elle ne veut pas le traiter avec le traitement classique et lui balancer un cachet supplémentaire si c'est une effet secondaire de son traitement actuel.

----------


## superdogs

Contente d'avoir des nouvelles May May ! et que rien de "plus alarmant que d'habitude" ne soit décelable. J'espère que la thyroïde va se réguler sans trop de solutions médicamenteuses. C'est vrai que ça peut paraître impressionnant parfois, le nombre de cachets ; des piluliers de petit vieux quoi ! Bravo Hiduc !

Pour nous ici, je suis un peu soulagée ;les taux d'urée et créatinine sont, sinon bien dans la norme, au moins pas dans des taux affolants. Et hop pour la 1ere pathologie, le médicament fait le job.

Pour le coeur, on est sur une situation stable ; et hop, deuxième pathologie qui ne fait pas trop de vagues, pour l'instant.

On a vu avec le véto que ça fait 2 ans de médication pour le coeur. Déjà ! et  ben mine de rien, ça représente un sacré gain d'années de vie si on devait comparer à une vie humaine.

Je maintiens "nos gestes barrière" : sorties tôt le matin, courtes. Jardin s'il le demande (non en fait, sauf si j'y vais..; auquel cas, j'arrive à le faire se mettre à l'ombre), et micro sortie  vers 20h, quelques dizaines de mètres. Avant le coucher, sortie "libre" dans le jardin.

Je suis un peu moins stressée que ces dernières semaines. 
Sinon, la nuit, comme il dort dans ma chambre maintenant, le moindre souffle un peu court, le moindre halètement qui dure, et c'est moi qui ne dors plus.

----------


## Jello83

C'est bien, les nouvelles sont tout de même bonnes pour vous deux May-May et Superdogs, ça fait plaisir.
Superdogs, c'est pareil avec mon poilu qui dort dans la chambre, maintenant le moindre signe inhabituel me réveille. On s'inquiète vraiment pour eux en vieillissant.
May-May, je trouve ça bien que le vétérinaire cherche à jouer sur le traitement actuel pour essayer de réduire les effets secondaires et améliorer le fonctionnement de la thyroïde. Quand on peut éviter de rajouter des médicaments, ce n'est que mieux. Je croise les doigts pour que ça s'améliore rapidement.
Caresses à vos poilus.

----------


## lili-vanille

::  ça fait du bien ces plutôt bonnes nouvelles !

----------


## May-May

Manifestement il faisait trop chaud :


Donc on a appelé le coiffeur :

----------


## Alantka

Au secours, c'est quoi cette petite bouille trop adorable ?!  ::  Je porte plainte pour abus de mignonneté !

----------


## del28

ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu de photos du grogros Maymay. ça fait plaisir

bon, tant pix si c'est le poste des vieux chiens, moi là j'ai qu'un vieux chat, donc on va squatter ici hein  :: 

comme je disais sur un autre poste, j'ai souris qui s'est gratté le cou à sang. elle a un trou énorme, c'est propre, je désinfecte, mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre dessus pour que ça cicatrise
z'auriez pas un truc à me conseiller ?

----------


## inari

Du miel de Manuka si elle supporte ?

----------


## Jello83

Ici aussi, nous avons fait appel à la toiletteuse cette semaine pour un petit coup de jeune  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

> ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu de photos du grogros Maymay. ça fait plaisir
> 
> bon, tant pix si c'est le poste des vieux chiens, moi là j'ai qu'un vieux chat, donc on va squatter ici hein 
> 
> comme je disais sur un autre poste, j'ai souris qui s'est gratté le cou à sang. elle a un trou énorme, c'est propre, je désinfecte, mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre dessus pour que ça cicatrise
> z'auriez pas un truc à me conseiller ?


Argent colloïdal !

----------


## May-May

> ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu de photos du grogros Maymay. ça fait plaisir


Oui j'avoue... Depuis mon téléphone ça ne fonctionne pas donc j'ai abandonne...

Mais en v'la deux autres  ::

----------


## superdogs

Dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi, on a eu dans le département un orage de grêle comme je n'en ai jamais connu  ! un truc de fou, qui a fait un bruit de mitrailleuse sur les volets, le toit, bref, une heure d'angoisse, à croiser doigts et orteils pour qu'il n'y ait pas de casse... 
Alma m'a prouvé sa confiance (bonheur :: ) en venant se coller contre moi 

et ......  mon vieux Gringo je peux vraiment constater qu'il est sourd de chez sourd, plus que ça ce n'est pas possible :* il a ronflé tout du long !!! rien entendu, pas vu le kaléidoscope d'éclairs.* Les avantages de la surdité......

Du coup, j'étais contente pour lui dans un sens, parce qu'il a toujours été terrifié par les orages "classiques", et en même temps, j'avais de la peine pour lui, "est ce qu'il est perturbé de ne plus rien entendre" ? mon p'tit père  :: 


Visite chez l'osthéo samedi dernier, qui m'a dit que mon loup est fragile musculairement comme une brindille, et qui a conclu en me disant qu'on se revoit dans 4 ou 5 mois "si tout va bien"... m'a flingué le moral...

----------


## POLKA67

Superdogs, n'oublie pas de lui parler dans l'oreille, il y a des vibrations que ton chien ressent, c'est la véto qui m'avait dit ça.
Courage, à un moment donné on vit au jour le jour avec eux en espérant que la route va se poursuivre des semaines, mois pour atteindre 1 année, voire plus...

----------


## May-May

J'ai besoin de vos avis, je ne sais pas quoi faire. 

Inspecteur la Peluche s'est bien remis. Il siffle encore, mais il a retrouvé sa patate de jeune homme (m'enfin quand il force trop... Ses problèmes respi reviennent au galop).

Quand je l'ai récupéré mercredi soir, le véto m'a conseillé de prendre RDV vers une autre clinique (ils ne sont pas équipés) pour une endoscopie, histoire de vérifier le nez, le larynx et les bronches. Que pour cette intervention il faut une AG, mais 1°) c'est une AG faible et 2°) les examens du cœur sont bons et qu'il serait assez solide pour la supporter. 

Avec Monsieur, on en discute, mais on ne sait pas quoi faire. Il y a clairement un problème, non visible sur les radios ou écho. C'est le seul moyen de savoir.
Mais de l'autre, ça reste une AG, avec tous les risques... 

Mes vétos (ils sont 2 à le suivre) sont confiants, ils me laissent le choix mais pour eux ce serait la bonne solution.

Bref, vous en pensez quoi ? (Je sais que ce n'est pas facile de répondre à ce genre de question).

----------


## nat34

Est ce que la piste allergie a été explorée ?

----------


## POLKA67

May-May il y a des ag très légères, mon chien à près de 14 ans et sous traitement pour CMD avait très bien supporté un scanner double zones+ biopsie interne sous échographie donc un petit moment quand  même. Après ça n'a servi à rien car la véto avait refusé de l'opérer car selon elle, serait resté sur le billard.

----------


## Jello83

Il faudrait peut-être essayer de savoir ce qu'ils seraient susceptibles de découvrir avec cet examen et si des solutions pourraient être apportées en fonction car effectivement si c'est pour faire une anesthésie générale, même légère, pour rien, est-ce que ça vaut le coup de prendre le risque ?
Ce n'est vraiment pas évident de prendre cette décision.

----------


## borneo

> Bref, vous en pensez quoi ? (Je sais que ce n'est pas facile de répondre à ce genre de question).


Bonjour,

ce que j'en pense, c'est que faire de multiples investigations (scanner, IRM, bronchoscopie...) à un chien que de toute façon on ne peut plus opérer, c'est totalement inutile. Ces examens ne soignent pas, ils n'ont d'intérêt que lorsqu'il y a une décision à prendre, comme une opération.

Si c'est juste pour savoir, et qu'il n'y a rien à faire, les examens sont inutiles, d'autant qu'il y a un risque.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> May-May il y a des ag très légères, mon chien à près de 14 ans et sous traitement pour CMD avait très bien supporté un scanner double zones+ biopsie interne sous échographie donc un petit moment quand  même. Après ça n'a servi à rien car la véto avait refusé de l'opérer car selon elle, serait resté sur le billard.


Je pense que j'en aurais vraiment voulu au véto de lui avoir fait subir tout ça pour finalement refuser d'opérer.

----------


## May-May

Mais justement, et s'il y avait un traitement à mettre en place pour le soulager ? 

Si c'était purement invasif "pour rien", on est bien d'accord que je ne le ferais pas. 

Mais là, si on peut lui apporter du confort (parce que là clairement on est quand même passé tout près de la fin...), je me dis que ça vaut peut être le coup.

Les allergies ont été évoquées mais pas retenues.

----------


## POLKA67

Bornéo, 1 scanner n'est pas douloureux, les biopsies non plus, j'ai récupéré mon loulou qui marchait, pas traumatisé, était déjà un habitué des échographies.
Malheureusement tumeur intestinale mais avait bien d'autres choses outre sa CMD, en fait comme une vieille personne.
Au final c'était une piro non détectable  fin novembre qui avait détérioré aussi rapidement son état de santé.

----------


## superdogs

Ici, je suis assez contente, parce que Gringo qui a eu une séance osthéo il y a dix jours, se déplace "beaucoup" plus vite qu'avant, et semble avoir un peu plus la forme.

L'osthéo a manipulé une hanche, et aussi l'antérieur droit : ça a fait un "crac" très audible, yeuurk  :: . et depuis, mon papy trottine de temps en temps, les jours de grande forme, sur quelques mètres.

Par contre, l'osthéo m'a dit de faire attention aux rencontres avec des chiens "brutaux", parce qu'on le pousse un peu, il tombe... 

Un matin, je l'ai vu glisser des pattes arrière sur le carrelage, ça m'a fendu le coeur, il a eu un peu de mal à remonter..

Je me dis en tout cas que j'espérais pour lui l'arrivée du printemps, et qu'il en profite. C'est fait, il est toujours là, tout doux tout doux, mais il profite.
Et comme on veut que ça dure encore et encore, j'espère maintenant que l'été ne sera pas trop compliqué, et qu'il puisse profiter de notre tout nouveau poêle à granules . Doigts croisés au quotidien, mon ptit loup  ::

----------


## borneo

Je pense que bien souvent, les vétos peuvent faire un diagnostic à l'auscultation, et soigner les symptômes. Ils demandent des examens complémentaires pour confirmer, mais ils peuvent soigner sans.

A quoi sert de savoir qu'un animal a un cancer, puisque ça ne se soigne pas ? Une biopsie peut faire flamber une tumeur, qui autrement aurait évolué lentement. A la limite, je préfère rester dans le doute.

Bref, je ne suis pas pour la surmédicalisation d'animaux qui arrivent au bout de leur vie. Mais chacun fait comme bon lui semble. C'est juste mon avis perso.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un matin, je l'ai vu glisser des pattes arrière sur le carrelage, ça m'a fendu le coeur, il a eu un peu de mal à remonter..


Quand j'avais un vieux chien mal assuré sur ses pattes, j'avais acheté des rouleaux de moquette premier prix pour mettre sur le carrelage, en créant des passages pour lui. Il avait bien compris et restait sur la moquette.

----------


## superdogs

Oui, Bornée, c'est exactement ce que je voulais faire ; il y a des chutes de moquette dans un magasin par chez moi, je vais en mettre dans le couloir (Epice adorera y faire ses griffes aussi....) et dans le coin repas.

----------


## Mirko78

Je pense qu'il n'y a que toi Maymay qui le connait assez pour savoir ce que lui voudrait.

Comme ça ne répond pas à ta question, je met une photo de Iagoo, personne ne peut lui en vouloir à lui.

----------


## Ploufplouf

Moi je ferai le scanner, à ses 12 ans Murphy a eu des grosses douleurs cervicales, sans scanner on serait allé à l'euthanasie tant il souffrait. On était quasi sûrs que c'était tumoral.

Finalement, c'était de l'arthrose, et on a vu ça grâce au scanner, c'est une anesthésie de 20min,très légère. On lui a donné 2 ans de plus grâce à juste ce scanner

----------


## POLKA67

[QUOTE=borneo;3377177]*Je pense que bien souvent, les vétos peuvent faire un diagnostic à l'auscultation, et soigner les symptômes. Ils demandent des examens complémentaires pour confirmer, mais ils peuvent soigner sans.
*
A quoi sert de savoir qu'un animal a un cancer, puisque ça ne se soigne pas ? Une biopsie peut faire flamber une tumeur, qui autrement aurait évolué lentement. A la limite, je préfère rester dans le doute.

*Bornéo* on avait d'abord vu quelque chose sur l'échographie qui n'était pas visible 3 mois avant, mon chien était  tombé dans un état catastrophique en quelques heures d'où le scanner le lendemain dans une clinique référée, tumeur au caecum, absolument pas palpable à l'auscultation. Les résultats de la biochimie était catastrophique mais au final dus à une piro pas encore détectable.
 Par ailleurs sa CMD n'a pas été détectée à l'aucultation non plus vers ses 12 ans, c'est la biochimie qui avait révélé une légère anémie non explicable qu'on a surveillée et fait une échographie de tous les organes 3 mois plus tard pour voir où il pouvait y avoir un souci, au final c'était le coeur...

*Superdogs,* il y a des pâtes anti-glisse pour mettre sous les coussinets des chiens, il me semble que Jeanne en utilisait pour Pravda.

----------


## superdogs

Je reviens ce matin pour dire à Bornéo que mon message de réponse peut paraitre un peu" bizarre". Je voulais dire, oui c'est une bonne idée, j'y avais pensé également.... Merci Bornéo !

----------


## borneo

Comme dit plus haut, c'est juste mon point de vue. Je ne cherche à convaincre personne. On se fait vite traiter de "mauvais maître" ou de radin quand on refuse tout ce que propose le véto. 

Je donne deux exemples que j'ai vécus.

Le premier, avec un chien de 13 ans adopté deux mois avant, qui est tombé malade. Les symptômes de lymphome étaient très clairs, mais mon véto de l'époque m'a fait faire une biopsie et une échographie sous anesthésie, et il m'a parlé de chimio. J'ai demandé des avis, en particulier à une amie AVS qui me l'a déconseillé.

Dix ans plus tard, pas de chance, un autre chien, à 14 ans, présente les mêmes symptômes, que j'ai évidemment reconnus tout de suite. Entre temps, j'avais changé de véto. Il l'a examiné, a diagnostiqué un lymphome, et m'a dit que le mieux pour le chien était un traitement palliatif à la cortisone. C'est ce qu'on a fait, et mon chien a encore vécu plus d'un an avec son lymphome.

Le premier véto n'avait évidemment pas besoin d'une biopsie pour faire son diagnostic. Un bon véto peut diagnostiquer beaucoup de choses sans faire subir à l'animal toutes sortes d'investigations.

----------


## Mirko78

> Je reviens ce matin pour dire à Bornéo que mon message de réponse peut paraitre un peu" bizarre". Je voulais dire, oui c'est une bonne idée, j'y avais pensé également.... Merci Bornéo !


Heureusement elle a pas vu que tu l'avais appelée Bornée  ::

----------


## borneo

[QUOTE=POLKA67;3377196]


> Superdogs, il y a des pâtes anti-glisse pour mettre sous les coussinets des chiens, il me semble que Jeanne en utilisait pour Pravda.


J'en ai cherché à l'époque pour mon vieux chien. J'en ai commandé à décathlon, mais ils ne m'ont jamais livrée. C'est une pâte pour les surfeurs, donc on doit en trouver en bord de mer.
La moquette, pas besoin d'en mettre beaucoup, le chien, même aveugle comme le mien, trouve vite où il y en a.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heureusement elle n'a pas vu que tu l'avais appelée Bornée


Je l'ai vu, j'ai pensé que c'était du second degré  ::

----------


## borneo

> Moi je ferai le scanner, à ses 12 ans Murphy a eu des grosses douleurs cervicales, sans scanner on serait allé à l'euthanasie tant il souffrait. On était quasi sûrs que c'était tumoral.
> 
> Finalement, c'était de l'arthrose, et on a vu ça grâce au scanner, c'est une anesthésie de 20min,très légère. On lui a donné 2 ans de plus grâce à juste ce scanner


Je reconnais tes toutous  :: 

On a forcément des opinions qui découlent de notre vécu. Comme on a des vécus différents, on a des opinions différentes. Merci de donner ton témoignage.

----------


## superdogs

Oh m**** ! j'avais pas vu non plus....

Désolée BornéO,  ::

----------


## borneo

::

----------


## lili-vanille

::

----------


## Houitie

> Comme dit plus haut, c'est juste mon point de vue. Je ne cherche à convaincre personne. On se fait vite traiter de "mauvais maître" ou de radin quand on refuse tout ce que propose le véto. 
> 
> Je donne deux exemples que j'ai vécus.
> 
> Le premier, avec un chien de 13 ans adopté deux mois avant, qui est tombé malade. Les symptômes de lymphome étaient très clairs, mais mon véto de l'époque m'a fait faire une biopsie et une échographie sous anesthésie, et il m'a parlé de chimio. J'ai demandé des avis, en particulier à une amie AVS qui me l'a déconseillé.
> 
> Dix ans plus tard, pas de chance, un autre chien, à 14 ans, présente les mêmes symptômes, que j'ai évidemment reconnus tout de suite. Entre temps, j'avais changé de véto. Il l'a examiné, a diagnostiqué un lymphome, et m'a dit que le mieux pour le chien était un traitement palliatif à la cortisone. C'est ce qu'on a fait, et mon chien a encore vécu plus d'un an avec son lymphome.
> 
> Le premier véto n'avait évidemment pas besoin d'une biopsie pour faire son diagnostic. Un bon véto peut diagnostiquer beaucoup de choses sans faire subir à l'animal toutes sortes d'investigations.


Je suis globalement d accord avec toi... sauf sur le départ. Je crois que quoi que tu fasses tu peux te faire traiter de mauvais maître.. . de menteur ou que sais je... 
La seule chose que je retiens de tout ça c est de faire ce que le coeur me dicte et surtout me taire. Pas de regret si c est ce que je pense le mieux. on est les seuls à connaître vraiment nos animaux donc il faut nous écouter. Ce que pense la première crétine a l autre bout de la France on s en fout. Les loulous âgés c est tellement d amour et de stress qu' il faut vraiment pas perdre du temps à écouter ce qu' on peut nous dire.

----------


## POLKA67

Personne n'a traité ici qui que ce soit de mauvais maître, c'est déjà bien assez dur quand nos loulous vieillissent mal...
Le sujet était l'anesthésie légère d'une AG pour un scanner d'un loulou âgé pas en forme, pas son coût...  :Smile:

----------


## Zoe

j'ai été hier faire la prise de sang de control de Ines, les paramètres pour ses riens sont bon  :: , par contre point vu foie et pancréas elle est de nouveau trop haut.
Le problème est que quand je lui donne une alimentation pour foie et pancréas se sont ses reins qui ne vont pas bien et quand je donne pour les reins se sont les autres qui trinquent.
Je vais aller chercher un traitement pour le foie et le pancréas a donner en plus de se qu'elle a.

----------


## Ploufplouf

Cushing, dégénérescence hépatique, depuis décembre le vieux chien de ma maman a lutté comme un guerrier.
En décembre ses 2 vétérinaires ne comprenaient pas comment avec un tel foie qui envahissait tout l'abdomen, ce petit chien pouvait tenir debout. Il aura encore baladé, joué, mangé, aimé durant presque 6 mois avant de tirer sa révérence aujourd'hui.
C'est toujours trop tôt, quoi en dise, quoi qu'on fasse, la vie ou plutôt la mort n'épargne pas ceux qu'on aime...

----------


## superdogs

> Cushing, dégénérescence hépatique, depuis décembre le vieux chien de ma maman a lutté comme un guerrier.
> En décembre ses 2 vétérinaires ne comprenaient pas comment avec un tel foie qui envahissait tout l'abdomen, ce petit chien pouvait tenir debout. *Il aura encore baladé, joué, mangé, aimé durant presque 6 mois avant de tirer sa révérence aujourd'hui.*
> C'est toujours trop tôt, quoi en dise, quoi qu'on fasse, la vie ou plutôt la mort n'épargne pas ceux qu'on aime...


et HEUREUX !!  c'est pas si courant... 
Bon voyage, loulou

----------


## POLKA67

Courage à ta maman et à toi Plouplouf, c'était un petit warrior !

----------


## May-May

Je dépose Hiduc mercredi matin chez le véto pour son endoscopie. Wait & see...

----------


## Myko78

::

----------


## Alantka

> Je dépose Hiduc mercredi matin chez le véto pour son endoscopie. Wait & see...


Je ferai parvenir un colis de bonnes ondes à ton intention et à la sienne mercredi  ::

----------


## May-May

Là on continue, il a un oedème sur le côté de la mâchoire, de la taille d'une clémentine...

Véto de garde prévenu, on surveille, et si demain ça n'a pas dégonflé il retourne chez le véto.
En attendant il court, il mange, il boit, ça ne le gène pas pour respirer donc on surveille.

----------


## Jello83

Comment va Hiduc aujourd'hui ? Son oedème a dégonflé ?

----------


## May-May

Oui, comme il est sous cortisone l'oedème a bien dégonflé. Ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre d'ici demain.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

ouf

----------


## superdogs

Ici, contente, parce que Gringo dort mieux, forcement, avec la fraîcheur revenue de la nuit (on a des orages en ce moment), et comme il n'entend rien, il profite du frais sans flipper du tonnerre  :: 

Du coup, je dors mieux aussi !!

Tous ces derniers jours, il a eu droit à ses 3 trempages/mouillages/douches/humidifications quotidiennes. Ben, il n'a jamais eu l'air d'en avoir marre.... plutôt content même  ::  merciii môman  ::

----------


## Alantka

Ça fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles de Gringo, surtout quand elles sont aussi bonnes  ::

----------


## Jello83

Oui ça fait vraiment plaisir, plein de caresses fraîches à Gringo  ::

----------


## May-May

J'ai laissé Inspecteur la Peluche chez le véto ce matin. Si tout se passe bien, je le récupère ce soir à 18h.

(C'est un autre véto, eux ils ont une grosse clinique, ils sont équipés). Finalement on laisse tomber l'endoscopie, il préfère faire un scanner, parce qu'il sent une masse au niveau du larynx.

À suivre...

----------


## Alantka

Tiens-nous au courant, bonnes ondes à l'Inspecteur Peluche  ::

----------


## Jello83

> J'ai laissé Inspecteur la Peluche chez le véto ce matin. Si tout se passe bien, je le récupère ce soir à 18h.
> 
> (C'est un autre véto, eux ils ont une grosse clinique, ils sont équipés). Finalement on laisse tomber l'endoscopie, il préfère faire un scanner, parce qu'il sent une masse au niveau du larynx.
> 
> À suivre...


Comment ça s'est passé pour Inspecteur la Peluche ?

----------


## May-May

Plutôt bien, il a bien supporté l'anesthésie. Il a eu droit à un scanner et une endoscopie du coup. Et les deux sont impeccables... 

"Bonne nouvelle", me direz-vous. Sauf que concrètement, il me réveille la nuit parce qu'il hyperventile, et on n'a AUCUNE piste sur le pourquoi du comment, puisque tous les examens sont parfaits. 

J'ai un RDV téléphonique cet après midi avec mon véto. À suivre, une nouvelle fois.

----------


## POLKA67

Je suppose que le scanner concernait  1 zone, toute la moitié supérieure du corps poumons, coeur, glandes surrénales ? pas de fibrose pulmonaire ?

----------


## May-May

C'est ça.

Rien du tout (sauf quelques "points" dans les poumons. Soit c'est une calcification, soit ce sont des métastases, mais comme il n'y  aucune masse, c'est peu probable).

----------


## Myko78

Ils ont intérêt à trouver et à te le remettre bien sur pattes, le Hiduc  :: 

Sinon je mets Iagoo dans leur jardin  ::

----------


## May-May

J'ai échangé avec mon véto. Le truc, c'est qu'on en arrive au cercle vicieux, où il a besoin de son traitement sinon son état se dégrade, mais où ce fameux traitement le déglingue à petit feu.

On va tenter d'arrêter la cortisone progressivement en mettant en place un nouveau traitement. (La dernière fois qu'on a arrêté la cortisone, il a fini hospitalisé. Donc là on essaye avec un nouveau traitement de fond).
Soit ça passe, et ça lui apportera un peu de confort. 
Soit ça ne passe pas et on le remettra sous cortisone. 

Je précise qu'il ne souffre pas, mais il hyperventile à longueur de journée (à tel point qu'il me réveille la nuit), donc j'imagine que ce n'est pas hyperconfortable.

----------


## Myko78

Non ça doit être gênant pour lui, mais ce qui l'importe c'est que tu sois là à bien veiller sur lui  ::

----------


## POLKA67

May-May, j'espère que ta véto trouvera le bon traitement pour Hiduc ou bon dosage 

L'ostéopathie pourrait une petite aide en attendant, supplémentation oméga 3 pour le coeur, gemmothérapie...

----------


## Jello83

C'est vrai que la cortisone est assez miraculeuse pour différentes pathologies mais ça déglingue d'un autre côté. C'est compliqué.
Et ne rien trouver aux examens, nous sommes tous pareils : d'un côté, c'est rassurant car ça veut dire rien de grave mais d'un autre côté, on en peut s'empêcher de s'inquiéter ne sachant pas...
J'espère que le nouveau traitement va fonctionner. Bon courage et plein de bonnes ondes à vous deux.

----------


## May-May

Hier en fin d'après midi, j'ai appelé le véto de garde.  Hiduc s'est mis à vomir dans l'après midi. Bon au départ, c'était de l'herbe + de l'eau (il a tendance à boire en grosse quantité dans un court laps de temps, donc ça arrive qu'il ne garde rien).

Sauf qu'en quelques heures, il a vomi 3 fois. J'ai appelé le véto de garde, qui n'a pas décroché, ni rappelé (c'est le même que celui que j'avais appelé dans la nuit précédant son hospitalisation, qui m'avait dit que c'était qu'une décompensation cardiaque et que ça pouvait attendre quelques jours le temps que je prenne RDV...)

Le véto de garde a mis plus de 2h pour le rappeler (bon admettons qu'il était déjà sur une urgence). On a limité l'accès à l'eau, et il est totalement à jeun depuis hier soir. 

À priori c'est une simple inflammation de l'estomac, depuis qu'on a limité l'eau et la nourriture (cachets y compris), ça va beaucoup mieux.
Le véto me dit que ça peut venir de la cortisone, mais entre ça, son nouveau traitement, l'anesthésie de mercredi.... Ça fait beaucoup de changements en peu de temps.

Il court, il quemande à manger, le moral est là et toujours pas de souffrances, c'est le principal...

----------


## POLKA67

C'est dur de devoir batailler avec les vétos en plus de voir nos amimaux pas bien....les vomissements de l'eau pourraient également provenir  d'une intolérance à la molécule d'un médicament..

----------


## Alantka

Plein de pensées pour Hiduc, ce n'est pas une période facile mais comme tu le soulignes le principal est qu'il ne souffre pas et garde la forme, en espérant que cela continue encore très longtemps  ::

----------


## Jello83

Hiduc a eu beaucoup de chamboulements cette semaine, ça semble normal. Plein de bonnes ondes pour que ça s'arrange.
En tout cas, ça fait plaisir qu'il ne souffre pas, mange et gambade.

----------


## superdogs

Plein de pensées réconfortantes pour Hiduc et May May. On est toujours sur le qui vive pour nos loulous , et tout est angoissant.

Ce matin, Gringo n'a pas levé la patte de toute la petite sortie du matin. Alma, elle, au moins 10 fois.... (oui, elle lève à moitié la patte ma fifille....  :: ) Bon ils étaient sortis dans le jardin avant, peut-être qu'il s'était soulagé avant ; mais il a bien mangé.

J'espère qu'il ne me prépare pas une nouvelle crise d'urée.

----------


## Alantka

> On est toujours sur le qui vive pour nos loulous , et tout est angoissant.


C'est tout à fait ça.
Akela ne va pas tarder à faire une nouvelle prise de sang pour calculer son taux d'hypercalcémie, j'espère qu'il n'a pas encore augmenté. Il réagit bien à son traitement mais celui-ci peut lui abîmer les reins sur le long terme...

Des câlins à Hiduc et Gringo  ::

----------


## alela

Bonsoir, je me permets de poser là une question, est ce qu'il est possible de demander un check pour ma lhassa de 12,5 ans sur la base d'une intuition... depuis quelques temps je trouve qu'elle change, supporte un peu moins les papouilles et les autres toutous, plus ralentie et fatiguée... je ne saurais pas en dire plus mais j'aimerai un bilan pour verifier qu'elle n'a pas mal quelque part... qu'en pensez vous ?
Merci pour vos avis et gratouille à vos toutous !

----------


## nat34

Bien sûr que tu peux demander

----------


## POLKA67

Check up senior,  biochimie, radio si pb cardiaque suspecté, pas forcément décelable lors de l'auscultation, voir au niveau articulaire également et pourquoi pas une séance d'ostéopathie...

----------


## superdogs

Quand les petits vieux commencent à avoir mal aux articulations, ils supportent moins bien l'approche des autres, au cas où ils se feraient bousculer...
Bien sûr qu'un check up est possible, et même recommandé !

Sinon, Gringo va bien en fait ; il devait avoir un coup de mou ce matin. Il a sauté comme un fou pour sa gamelle du soir. J'ai beau lui dire "dis donc, doucement, t'es cardiaque, n'oublie pas..." quand la gamelle arrive, il retrouve plein d'énergie...

----------


## Jello83

Oui un petit bilan sénior avec prise de sang et radio notamment pour l'arthrose.
Mon poilu qui va sur ses 14 ans fait au moins un bilan sanguin par an depuis maintenant plusieurs années.
Et il ne faut surtout pas hésiter quand on le sent qu'ils ont quelque chose d'inhabituel, nous les connaissons bien. Moi le vétérinaire par exemple trouvait qu'il n'avait pas de problème de démarche et en insistant, la radio a révélé de l'arthrose, il avait bien une légère boiterie qui commençait.

----------


## Rousquanne

Bonjour,
Je rejoins ce sujet avec Rousquille (15 ans le 1er Mai)
Exérèse de la thyroïde il va y avoir 5 ans, à cause d'une tumeur cancéreuse (on a mis des semaines à trouver, on savait qu'un truc clochait, mais pas de tableau clinique clair...)
Elle est donc supplémentée depuis (Forthyron + calcium car plus de parathyroïdes non plus)
Bourrée d'arthrose (huile de saumon+ séances osthéo), mais on va arrêter le Librela car à chaque injection, elle part sur vomissements et diarrhée pendant 15 jours...
MAIS: super heureuse de vivre sa petite vie avec ses petites balades, ses calins et SA GAMELLE! lol
Après, c'est une surveillance permanente, avec prise de sang tous les mois pour le taux de calcium, mais on est tellement heureux qu'elle soit là 5 ans après son cancer 
Photo de cet hiver en we à la neige 
Et le jour de ses 15 ans, anniversaire avec les potos dans la forêt!

----------


## Alantka

Longue et belle vie à cette jolie louloute, 15 ans et toujours la pêche visiblement, en plus d'une petite bouille craquante et un regard vif, tout ce que l'on souhaite à nos papis et mamies toutou  :: 




> Sinon, Gringo va bien en fait ; il devait avoir un coup de mou ce matin. Il a sauté comme un fou pour sa gamelle du soir. J'ai beau lui dire "dis donc, doucement, t'es cardiaque, n'oublie pas..." *quand la gamelle arrive, il retrouve plein d'énergie...*


C'est toujours LE signe le plus évident et le plus rassurant quant à leur bien-être, car quel que soit leur âge, leur santé, leur dynamisme, quand on les voit faire la fête à la gamelle c'est la fête pour nous aussi  :: 

Ici deuxième hot spot pour Akela en peu de temps  :Frown:  C'est douloureux et ça le gratte, je lui passe un petit savon tout doux prescrit à sa dernière consultation en attendant de voir la vétérinaire demain. Nous en profiterons pour faire sa prise de sang pour son hypercalcémie. 

On ne perd pas de vue que ce souci qu'il traîne depuis maintenant un an est peut-être, sans doute, la manifestation d'un cancer qui se met en place, alors chaque consultation à ce sujet est toujours un peu source d'angoisse. Mais cette semaine, le vétérinaire qui l'a vu pour son check-up et son vaccin l'a trouvé en pleine forme et a dit qu'il faisait plus jeune que son âge, c'est plutôt rassurant  ::

----------


## Myko78

Zuko lui envoie toute la force qu'il commence à mettre en moins dans la longe.

J'espère que son hypercalcémie va se faire toute petite, c'est vrai qu'il fait pas son âge le Aké  ::

----------


## Alantka

Le taux d'hypercalcémie d'Akela est toujours mauvais, en revanche sa kaliémie est beaucoup mieux que la dernière fois. Ce n'est pas parfait du tout mais il n'y a pas de régression, au contraire.  ::  Il a également perdu tous ses kilos en trop, ce qui est tout de même nettement mieux et pour sa ligne et pour prévenir de l'arthrose. 
Son hot spot est en cours de guérison (il a juste le popotin rasé  :: ) et il n'aura pas cette fois besoin d'antibiotiques, une crème et un savon devraient suffire.
Bref, un bilan très positif ♥

----------


## lili-vanille

::

----------


## Rousquanne

> Bonsoir, je me permets de poser là une question, est ce qu'il est possible de demander un check pour ma lhassa de 12,5 ans sur la base d'une intuition... depuis quelques temps je trouve qu'elle change, supporte un peu moins les papouilles et les autres toutous, plus ralentie et fatiguée... je ne saurais pas en dire plus mais j'aimerai un bilan pour verifier qu'elle n'a pas mal quelque part... qu'en pensez vous ?
> Merci pour vos avis et gratouille à vos toutous !


C'est même conseillé, et si tout va bien, ce 1er bilan servira de repère et de référence pour les prochains ;-)

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J'ai une terrasse dont l'accès est surélevé et je vois bien que mon poilu n'y va plus aussi fréquemment à cause de la hauteur pour y accéder. C'est un chien de gabarit moyen (11 Kg). Aussi, je pensais à lui mettre un marchepied et je voulais savoir si vous aviez déjà testé ce type de produit, si vous aviez des recommandations ?
Voici le type de produits auquel j'ai éventuellement pensé.

Merci d'avance et très bonne journée. Plein de caresses à vos loulous.  ::

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

j'ai eu un chien paralysé qui a pu remarcher grâce à un rebouteux. Mais il ne montait plus les marches, même deux ou trois. Il a refusé les plans inclinés ou autres marche-pieds, ça me lui revenait pas.

J'ai donc fait des marches en grosses plaques de polystyrène, recouvertes d'une vieille taie d'oreiller, et là, il a eu confiance. C'est un matériau léger et pas cher, on peut même en récupérer gratuitement dans les magasins, car ça sert d'emballage. Je vais voir si je trouve une photo.

----------


## lili-vanille

J'ai le premier tabouret pour mon chat de 13 ans qui a un peu de mal à monter sur la fenêtre... Je l'ai depuis plusieurs mois, aucun des 4 chats n'est jamais monté dessus ...! :/

----------


## Jade01

Meme problématique ici, par contre on a opté pour un 2 marches autant pour les chiennes que pour nous  ::

----------


## Jello83

Merci pour vos retours d'expérience.
Pour l'instant, je ne trouve pas de 2 marches ou alors la 1ère marche est trop étroite et donc c'est certain il ne l'utilisera pas.
Comme vous, je me demande effectivement s'il utilisera, même en une marche, c'est pour ça que je me disais que peut-être un modèle plus qu'un autre pouvait être plus efficace.
Sinon on m'a dit peut-être de regarder plus les marchepieds pour enfants.
Ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour eux  ::

----------


## borneo

De ce que j'ai vécu avec mon chien, j'ai compris que les marches humaines (= courtes) ne leur plaisent pas. Ils se sentent davantage en sécurité sur une marche longue, quand ils peuvent avoir leurs quatre pattes sur la même marche. Du coup, les marchepieds pour enfants ne les motivent pas.

Si tu mettais une photo de l('endroit, on pourrait mieux te conseiller.

Moi, je n'achèterais rien, car rien de ce que j'ai acheté à l'époque n'a été utilisé. Le plan incliné a fini sur le bon coin. C'est en bricolant que j'ai trouvé une solution.

----------


## Jello83

Voilà la photo Borneo


Avant il sautait sans problème et y allait toujours faire un petit tour au moins quand j'ouvrais le matin quelle que soit la saison donc s'il ne le fait plus, je pense que c'est à cause de la hauteur.

----------


## borneo

Merci. Je vois mieux le contexte. Je pensais à une terrasse dans un jardin, pas une maison. Donc effectivement, il te faut un truc pas encombrant, puisque ce sera chez toi.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quelle est la hauteur à franchir ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a la même hauteur de l'autre côté ?

----------


## del28

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> J'ai une terrasse dont l'accès est surélevé et je vois bien que mon poilu n'y va plus aussi fréquemment à cause de la hauteur pour y accéder. C'est un chien de gabarit moyen (11 Kg). Aussi, je pensais à lui mettre un marchepied et je voulais savoir si vous aviez déjà testé ce type de produit, si vous aviez des recommandations ?
> Voici le type de produits auquel j'ai éventuellement pensé.
> 
> Merci d'avance et très bonne journée. Plein de caresses à vos loulous.


j'ai le premier modèle. un peu petit en fait. aucun des loulous n'y va jamais
j'ai un marche pied pour enfants aussi, lui il est utilisé par kiki pour monter sur les fauteuils. du coup il circule pas mal dans la maison celui là  :: 

et sinon j'ai celui là. oui je sais il est trop haut mais je l'aime trop, j'avais envie de bicher un coup en le montrant again  :: 
il est très utilisé par tout le monde. peut être qu'il existe en version une ou deux marches, je vais aller voir

----------


## del28

tiens j'ai vu ça; parce que si je vois bien, la marche n'est pas si haute chez toi. une 30aine de balles mais ça doit se trouver à moins cher. C'est une marche pour salle de bain, anti dérapante

----------


## bouletosse

> j'ai le premier modèle. un peu petit en fait. aucun des loulous n'y va jamais
> j'ai un marche pied pour enfants aussi, lui il est utilisé par kiki pour monter sur les fauteuils. du coup il circule pas mal dans la maison celui là 
> 
> et sinon j'ai celui là. oui je sais il est trop haut mais je l'aime trop, j'avais envie de bicher un coup en le montrant again 
> il est très utilisé par tout le monde.* peut être qu'il existe en version une ou deux marches, je vais aller voir*


et en version plus hautes?  :: 
je cherche un peu ce style mais pour l'extérieur pour mes petits sauvageons qui viennent ce nourrir sur ma fenêtre de cuisine

----------


## del28

non y a pas. c'est du bois et de la moumoute alors dehors, ça va vite s'abimer. le mien fait 62cm de haut

----------


## lili-vanille

Acheté où stp ?

----------


## del28

mamazon (haibeir escalier en bois)

----------


## Jello83

> Merci. Je vois mieux le contexte. Je pensais à une terrasse dans un jardin, pas une maison. Donc effectivement, il te faut un truc pas encombrant, puisque ce sera chez toi.
> 
> Pièce jointe 459341
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Quelle est la hauteur à franchir ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il y a la même hauteur de l'autre côté ?


Il y a 37 cm à l'intérieur et un point à l'extérieur (19 cm). Et effectivement je cherche quelque chose de peu encombrant, surtout que l'appartement n'est pas très grand ;-)

----------


## Jello83

> j'ai le premier modèle. un peu petit en fait. aucun des loulous n'y va jamais
> j'ai un marche pied pour enfants aussi, lui il est utilisé par kiki pour monter sur les fauteuils. du coup il circule pas mal dans la maison celui là 
> 
> et sinon j'ai celui là. oui je sais il est trop haut mais je l'aime trop, j'avais envie de bicher un coup en le montrant again 
> il est très utilisé par tout le monde. peut être qu'il existe en version une ou deux marches, je vais aller voir
> Pièce jointe 459343


Effectivement en 2 marches, ça serait top. Tu sais si ça a un nom particulier pour que je cherche ?

----------


## lili-vanille

HAIBEIR Escalier en bois pour animaux de compagnie avec 4 marches et (faunicka.com)

----------


## borneo

> tiens j'ai vu ça; parce que si je vois bien, la marche n'est pas si haute chez toi. une 30aine de balles mais ça doit se trouver à moins cher. C'est une marche pour salle de bain, anti dérapante
> Pièce jointe 459344


Bien, car longue.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu veux que ton chien aille sur la terrasse en ton absence, ou bien quand tu es là ?

Si c'est quand tu es là, je peux te montrer une technique pour soulever un chien sans se casser le dos. J'ai porté deux de mes chiens pendant leur vieillesse, je suis pro en la matière.

----------


## lili-vanille

... en voici un à 3 marches (hauteur 34 cms) :
Escalier Easy Climb : Escalier pour chien et chat - Wanimo

----------


## borneo

> ... en voici un à 3 marches (hauteur 34 cms) :
> Escalier Easy Climb : Escalier pour chien et chat - Wanimo


Intéressant, car c'est une matière qui ne glisse pas, contrairement aux tabourets.

Si ton chien n'en veut pas, ça peut servir pour mettre des plantes vertes.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je mets l'image

----------


## May-May

Ici on réduit progressivement la cortisone, jusqu'à l'arrêter complètement. J'ai l'impression de voir du mieux, il hyperventile beaucoup moins et du coup il est moins "agité". 
J'ai investi dans un manteau rafraîchissant, manifestement ça lui fait beaucoup de bien.

J'avoue que je suis beaucoup moins inquiète qu'il y a quelques semaines.

Alors j'suis contente  ::  Pis lui aussi manifestement :

----------


## Myko78

Effectivement rien qu'en photo il a l'air beaucoup plus en forme le Hiduc  ::

----------


## borneo

Ici, les coussins rafraîchissants, ni chien, ni chat n'en a voulu.

----------


## del28

ici ils allaient sur les tapis rafraichissants quand je mettais une housse autour. je pense que c'était le crissement de la toile qu'ils n'aimaient pas du tout

----------


## May-May

Mis à part Douchka personne n'est jamais allée sur le tapis rafraîchissant.
Franchement le manteau n'est pas donné mais je ne regrette pas du tout du tout.

----------


## Alantka

Cette bouille qu'il a  ::  Tous les chiens du monde devraient connaître ce bonheur qui émane de lui.

----------


## pomku

_"Il est pas mal notre nouveau canapé, hein frère ?"_  ::  ::

----------


## pomku

Une autre petite tranche de boudins, parce que ça fait un bail 
Ce ne sont pas des conseils pour les vieux chiens, ce sont juste mes deux pépères boudins qui, comme toujours depuis 13 ans, sont "contents d'être heureux" !  ::

----------


## Alantka

Ils sont juste adorables ces petits bouts et effectivement on sent qu'ils sont comblés dans leur duuure vie de chiens pas duuu tout aimés  ::

----------


## pomku

> Ils sont juste adorables ces petits bouts et effectivement on sent qu'ils sont comblés dans leur duuure vie de chiens pas duuu tout aimés


Oh merci ! C'est gentil tout plein !  :: 

 Oui, je suis heureuse parce que le déménagement ne les a stressés que 48 heures. Depuis qu'ils ont compris que c'était "juste" une nouvelle maison, mais que tout  continuait comme avant, ils se sont détendus +++++ ! 
En outre, le nouveau quartier est très arboré, y'a des jardins partout, cela fait autant d'endroits où gratter et faire les foufous !  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Un chien qui va sur le canapé, c'est un chien qui n'a pas trop chaud.

Ici, le chien est sur le carrelage dès que la température monte un peu.

----------


## Rousquanne

Ici Mam'selle Rousquille ne se pose pas de questions, commence toutes ses nuits sur son tapis rafraichissant (sortant du réfrigérateur), et l'attend s'il n'arrive pas tout de suite... ::

----------


## Jello83

Ici, c'est bain dans la mer le matin de bonne heure pour mon poilu de bientôt 14 ans (le mois prochain) suivi d'un rinçage au tuyau d'arrosage et ça le maintient au frais pour la journée. Ca l'incite même à aller un peu dans son lit et a délaissé donc par moment le carrelage  :: 
Sinon on a vu hier le vétérinaire comme a priori on ne peut plus lui donner de cortisone (seul traitement efficace) pour ses allergies, on teste un nouveau traitement très onéreux mais si ça pouvait fonctionner, ça ferait une alternative pour éviter de tout dérégler avec la cortisone. Il a eu une injection de Cytopoint. Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît et a testé ?

----------


## superdogs

Gringo continue sa petite vie ; je suis en congés, et ben tant pis pour toi Superdogs, debout à 6h ! on part à 4 (Epice vient avec nous à la fraîche), pour la sortie du matin. Mon loup est à peu près frais, et Alma s'éclate. 

Tard le soir, un petit 1/4 d'heure pour Gringo, histoire de voir qui est passé pendant la journée. Le reste du temps, c'est jardin à la demande

Douches et brumisateur travaillent beaucoup....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Ici, c'est bain dans la mer le matin de bonne heure pour mon poilu de bientôt 14 ans (le mois prochain) suivi d'un rinçage au tuyau d'arrosage et ça le maintient au frais pour la journée. Ca l'incite même à aller un peu dans son lit et a délaissé donc par moment le carrelage* 
> Sinon on a vu hier le vétérinaire comme a priori on ne peut plus lui donner de cortisone (seul traitement efficace) pour ses allergies, on teste un nouveau traitement très onéreux mais si ça pouvait fonctionner, ça ferait une alternative pour éviter de tout dérégler avec la cortisone. Il a eu une injection de Cytopoint. Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît et a testé ?


Ce kif ! pas la mer ici, et plus de tuyau d'arrosage....ça me soulait de devoir couper l'arrivée d'eau l'hiver, faut à chaque fois de jeter dans une fosse extérieure, avec un énorme pavé de ciment à soulever, et pis ça grouille de bestioles la-dedans....  ::  

Désolée Jello, je ne peux pas répondre à ta question... j'espère pour lui, et pour toi

----------


## lili-vanille

ah ben moi je ne coupe pas l'arrivée d'eau. C'est grave ?

----------


## Jello83

Si ça ne gèle pas l'hiver, aucun problème.

----------


## borneo

> ah ben moi je ne coupe pas l'arrivée d'eau. C'est grave ?


Ici, je coupe l'eau dès que je pars pour plus qu'un jour ou deux. Mais le robinet est dans la cave, c'est facile.

----------


## Myko78

> ah ben moi je ne coupe pas l'arrivée d'eau. C'est grave ?


Tant qu'il y a pas de fuites non.

----------


## del28

si l'arrivée d'eau est dehors, en cas de gel ça peut péter les canalisations
mon robinet de fermeture est dans la cuisine dans un endroit difficile d'accès. du coup je coupe vraiment qd j'ai le courage.
quand je ne coupe pas, j'entoure le robinet extérieur avec de quoi bien isoler et éviter que l'eau gèle dans le tuyau

----------


## borneo

Je pense qu'on parle de deux choses différentes.

En hiver, on coupe les robinets extérieurs et on vidange les tuyaux pour éviter que ça gèle. Couper sans vidanger, c'est comme pisser dans un violon.

Autrement, quand on part en vacances, c'est bien de fermer le robinet qui est devant le compteur. S'il y a une fuite et que l'eau n'est pas coupée, c'est la cata. Bien sûr, on ne vidange pas. Quand on rentre, on rouvre DOUCEMENT le robinet.

 ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Merci pour vos échanges d'expériences !
Le robinet "extérieur" est dans une dépendance (ancienne "laiterie" de la ferme) 
Je n'ai jamais coupé l'eau ni vidangé (?) depuis 17 ans et ... RAS !  ::  OUF ! ! !

----------


## borneo

> Merci pour vos échanges d'expériences !
> Le robinet "extérieur" est dans une dépendance (ancienne "laiterie" de la ferme) 
> Je n'ai jamais coupé l'eau ni vidangé (?) depuis 17 ans et ... RAS !  OUF ! ! !


Si tu as un hiver très froid, la bonne technique pour éviter que ça gèle, c'est faire couler au goutte à goutte (en récupérant l'eau).

----------


## superdogs

> Je pense qu'on parle de deux choses différentes.
> 
> *En hiver, on coupe les robinets extérieurs et on vidange les tuyaux pour éviter que ça gèle. Couper sans vidanger, c'est comme pisser dans un violon.*
> 
> Autrement, quand on part en vacances, c'est bien de fermer le robinet qui est devant le compteur. S'il y a une fuite et que l'eau n'est pas coupée, c'est la cata. Bien sûr, on ne vidange pas. Quand on rentre, on rouvre DOUCEMENT le robinet.



Oui, c'est de ces robinets là dont je parlais ; ils sont situés dans le jardin, ce qui est bien pratique dans l'idée, mais la corvée de couper chaque hiver m'a rebutée.

Pis toute façon, maintenant, je récupère l'eau du ciel. 

C'est juste pour doucher les chiens que ce serait pratique de les utiliser...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour vos échanges d'expériences !
> Le robinet "extérieur" est dans une dépendance (ancienne "laiterie" de la ferme) 
> Je n'ai jamais coupé l'eau ni vidangé (?) depuis 17 ans et ... RAS !  OUF ! ! !


Dans la dépendance, c'est déjà un peu hors gel, tant mieux. Sinon, tu peux leur mettre un manteau d'hiver, comme dit Del

----------


## superdogs

Si tu ne coupes pas l'eau, pas besoin de vidanger. C'est que l'eau qui resterait dans les tuyaux risque de les faire éclater, en se transformant en glace.

Il fait nettement moins chaud aujourd'hui, et Gringo respire mieux quand m^me, tant mieux, un peu de répit pour lui

----------


## lili-vanille

Ah, contente pour lui !  :: 

_(et pardon pour le hors-sujet !  )_

----------


## Alantka

Super pour Gringo ♥

----------


## May-May

Ça fait quelques semaines qu'on a totalement arrêté la cortisone. Le verdict est sans appel : j'ai retrouvé ma Peluche. Fini la baleine échouée qui refuse de sortir, qui envoie bouler Scala quand elle lui fait des appel aux jeux, qui hyperventile au frais, en train de fondre sur le carrelage. 

Il a énormément regagné en moral, il joue de nouveau avec Scala (enfin il jour comme un vieux, mais il joue), il remange avec plaisir, il quémande des câlins +++.

On a eu une visite de contrôle chez le véto la semaine dernier, pour tout checker (coeur, poumons...), RAS : tout va bien ! (Enfin pour un vieux encore une fois). On peut même espacer un peu son nouveau traitement.

Donc on profite encore un peu, j'ai retrouvé ma Peluche qui me recolle et qui me re-regarde avec ses yeux tout plein d'amour  ::

----------


## superdogs

Super !  ça fait tellement du bien de retrouver son vieux chien alerte...

Ici, ça suit son cours, doucement, mais sûrement, mine de rien, Gringo fait toujours promenades, siestes, nuits et repas réguliers... le tout aménagé pour un vieux loulou un peu bancal, un peu vilaines dents, un peu fatigué...

----------


## POLKA67

La cortisone est délétère sur le comportement des chiens, une vraie galère !

Bravo les seniors, profitez de votre vie, vous êtes bien entourés,les moments avec les loulous deviennent précieux avec l'espoir que cela dure le plus longtemps possible.
Le mien me manque tellement, bientôt un an et tojours les larmes aux yeux quand je pense à lui...

----------


## superdogs

Oui, je te comprends Polka.. c'est long et toujours très sensible, même des années après...

----------


## Jello83

C'est normal Polka, comme dit Superdogs, même des années après, on ne s'arrête jamais de les aimer donc ils continuent de nous manquer.

Les nouvelles de Gringo font plaisir. Superdogs, tu t'occupes très bien de lui. Plus ils vieillissent et plus on s'adapte à eux  :: 

Super nouvelle May-May. Ici aussi, on lutte pour ne plus lui donner de cortisone car effectivement dès qu'il est sous cortisone il ne veut plus manger et est plus mou mais c'est le seul médicament efficace contre ses allergies. Aucun autre traitement ne fonctionne sur lui, même l'injection testée il y a 3 semaines n'a rien changé. Donc là, j'essaye en lui donnant des compléments à base de plantes calmantes et je lui met régulièrement des baumes apaisants.
Et aujourd'hui, c'est son anniversaire, il fête ses 14 ans :: . Après une petite balade sous les pins et un petit bain dans la mer, c'est repos pour être en forme pour déguster son steak tout à l'heure.  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Un peu en retard : Bon anniversaire !  ::

----------


## Jello83

> Un peu en retard : Bon anniversaire !


Merci  ::

----------


## May-May

Je ne suis pas repassée depuis un moment, mais je viens donner quelques nouvelles. 

Après avoir eu quelques frayeurs, et après avoir cru que je l'emmenait chez le véto pour la dernière fois... (Merci le véto de garde qui me dit que ce n'est "QUE" une décompensation cardiaque et qui me dit que ça peut attendre quelques jours... Il a été hospitalisé 2 jours cette fois là, et je pensais que c'était la fin. Il lui a fallu quand même un peu de temps pour qu'il s'en remette).

Finalement on a tout remis à plat avec les vétos, on a changé le traitement, arrêté la cortisone, et le g=plus gros de ses problèmes sont partis. On voit clairement que la vieillesse s'installe (il aura 13 ans en février), mais il a bon appétit et il a retrouvé sa joie de vivre. 

Voilà une petite vidéo, qui date d'hier, mais il a un de ces regards... Lui et moi ça a toujours été fusionnel dès le départ  ::

----------


## Jello83

Quel plaisir de le voir comme ça, c'est génial.
Malheureusement tous les vétérinaires ne se valent pas mais heureusement il a ensuite bien été soigné. J'imagine quelle frayeur ça a dû être.

La cortisone est très efficace dans certains cas mais elle crée également tellement d'autres problèmes, surtout chez des chiens âgés. Mon poilu de 14 ans en prenait régulièrement en période allergique jusqu'en début d'année mais on s'est aperçu que ça lui créait plein d'autres problèmes. Par contre, on n'arrive pas à trouver un traitement suffisamment efficace quand les allergies reviennent. On teste, on essaye mais c'est difficile. C'est le seul traitement qui était miraculeux et même sur un période hyper réduite de 3 jours, ça le soulage immédiatement mais ça semble avoir des effets négatifs.

En tout cas, merci pour cette jolie vidéo. Inspecteur la peluche ne fait pas son âge  ::

----------


## superdogs

Je double ici ce que j'ai mis sur G&D . Retour chez le vétérinaire en fin d'a-midi, après une nuit quasi blanche d'angoisse, à ouvrir la porte d'entrée, pour que Gringo puisse respirer beaucoup d'air (j'ai eu bieeeen froid), pris de quintes de toux longues, mais loooongues...), vers 23h. 
J'ai fini par lui donner un demi comprimé supp de son médoc, comme le véto m'avait dit en cas de grosse crise, et ça s'est calmé peu à peu, on a pu dormir vers 3h quoi. Réveil à 6 h, yeepiiii  :: 

Je trouve qu'il a pris un nouveau coup de vieux, mon loup. Je le vois être parfois désorienté, sa surdité est une absolue certitude, et la vue, guère mieux.
Mais toujours plus éveillé quand passe une fifille  :: 
Mon vieux loup.... ::

----------


## POLKA67

Mon frangin filait parfois un peu de miel à sa louloute pour arrêter la toux, ça détournait son attention.

----------


## superdogs

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire Polka, mais ça ne va pas l'aider à mieux respirer ? ou je n'ai rien compris, possible... ::

----------


## POLKA67

Non mais à force de tousser longuement ça irrite la gorge ce qui incite à continuer, donc juste pour détourner l'attention. 
Après eux étaient habitués à l'entendre tousser donc pas aussi stressés que moi... Elle a tenu jusqu'à presque 15 ans. (séances  kiné/ostéo qui l'aidait bien en plus de l'hydrothérapie (pour muscler les pattes avant pour compenser la faiblesse d'une patte arrière). La grosse contrainte c'est que la miss ne pouvait pas tenir toute la nuit, son ou ses médicaments pour le coeur la faisait boire beaucoup donc plusieurs sorties la nuit...

----------


## superdogs

Alors bizarrement Gringo tient très bien la nuit ; c'est plus aléatoire, certains jours, en matinée. Quand je suis en téltravail, ça va, il demande à sortir, mais quand je dois aller au bureau, il arrive parfois que je trouve une mare à midi  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Je suppose que c'est une question de dosage du médicament combiné probablement à un autre, elle en avait besoin donc pas le choix.

----------


## Jello83

Comment va Gringo aujourd'hui ? Pas de nouvelle crise ?
Pour les fifilles, l'odorat fonctionne bien ;-) J'ai remarqué ça aussi avec mon poilu qui entend et voit moins bien, enfin des fois j'ai l'impression qui l'entend un peu, des fois pas du tout et parfois qu'il entend un peu mais ne sait pas d'où ça vient, c'est étrange. Il entend encore assez bien le claquement dans les mains. Mais par contre, l'odorat, c'est hallucinant ce qu'il fonctionne bien. Il arrive à sentir que des chiens sont passés alors qu'on ne les voit pas. Au départ, je ne comprenais pas son attitude et puis après avoir fini par voir ces chiens plus loin ou qu'ils fassent demi-tour, j'ai compris. C'est rassurant qu'il lui reste au moins un bon repère  ::

----------


## borneo

J'ai un chien pas vraiment vieux, mais frileux. Je ne chauffe pas ma chambre, donc il commence à y faire très froid. Mon chien a le choix de rester dormir dans les pièces chauffées, mais il préfère venir dans le panier qui est au pied de mon lit. Je le recouvre de polaires, mais il ne les garde pas longtemps sur lui.

Je peux lui mettre un manteau, mais est-ce que c'est ce qu'il choisirait ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il a 10 ans. C'est donc un jeune vieux.

----------


## nat34

Je me suis posée la question pour ma mamie, j'ai acheté des sweats enfin, un gilet boutonné et elle le supporte très bien. Je me dis que pour son arthrose ça doit être bien, et que de toutes façons elle ne pourra pas me dire qu'elle a froid et qu'elle ne garde pas les couvertures polaires.

----------


## superdogs

> Comment va Gringo aujourd'hui ? Pas de nouvelle crise ?
> Pour les fifilles, l'odorat fonctionne bien ;-) J'ai remarqué ça aussi avec mon poilu qui entend et voit moins bien, *enfin des fois j'ai l'impression qui l'entend un peu, des fois pas du tout et parfois qu'il entend un peu mais ne sait pas d'où ça vient, c'est étrange. Il entend encore assez bien le claquement dans les mains. Mais par contre, l'odorat, c'est hallucinant ce qu'il fonctionne bien.* Il arrive à sentir que des chiens sont passés alors qu'on ne les voit pas. Au départ, je ne comprenais pas son attitude et puis après avoir fini par voir ces chiens plus loin ou qu'ils fassent demi-tour, j'ai compris. C'est rassurant qu'il lui reste au moins un bon repère



Tout pareil, m'enfin presque : les bruits très forts, type détonation, il perçoit mais comme si ça vient de très loin, frapper dans les mains ça marche bien, et aussi siffler bien fort et aigu.

Il va bien depuis ce midi, quelques quintes encore ce matin, mais il a voulu faire un tour à l'extérieur, et on a "marché-arrêté-attendu... loooontemps  :: "remarché-re arrêté- re-attendu.... loooongtemps  Il est resté avec moi au jardin un moment, je lui avais mis son snood rouge !  :: à mon p'tit vieux, mais je l'ai fait rentrer près du poele, le pauvre, immobile planté profond à me regarder dans le froid. Quand je suis rentrée, il dormait comme un bienheureux

----------


## lili2000

> J'ai un chien pas vraiment vieux, mais frileux. Je ne chauffe pas ma chambre, donc il commence à y faire très froid. Mon chien a le choix de rester dormir dans les pièces chauffées, mais il préfère venir dans le panier qui est au pied de mon lit. Je le recouvre de polaires, mais il ne les garde pas longtemps sur lui.
> 
> Je peux lui mettre un manteau, mais est-ce que c'est ce qu'il choisirait ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il a 10 ans. C'est donc un jeune vieux.


J'avais un caniche griffon à qui on mettait un manteau pour le dehors au début puis tout le temps. C'est ma mère qui l'avait tricoté et il n'y touchait pas. Il était du genre frileux et peu de sous poils.

----------


## borneo

Finalement, j'ai eu froid aussi, donc j'ai changé d'étage pour une chambre non chauffée, mais moins froide.

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour,
Ici, à 14 ans, je n'ose pas lui mettre de manteau car il y a quelques années suite à un grave accident, j'avais essayé pour le protéger vu que ses défenses immunitaires étaient diminuées mais il n'était vraiment pas à l'aise, on sentait vraiment que ça le dérangeait  ::  Alors comme il est très poilu, j'essaye de retarder le moment où il faudra y revenir.
Sinon, j'aurais une petite question pour le toutou de mes parents qui vient d'avoir 16 ans et devient incontinent. Est-ce que vous sauriez me dire s'il y a des couches mieux que d'autres ? Et je suis preneuse de tout autre conseil.
Merci beaucoup et bon week-end.

----------


## nat34

Incontinence urinaire ou fécale ?

----------


## borneo

J'ai eu un chien incontinent urinaire. J'utilisais des couches bébé avec un système spécial, qui ne marche que pour les mâles. C'est bien moins cher que des couches pour chien, et très efficace, si le chien accepte.

Je vais chercher le topic.

----------


## borneo

J'ai fait remonter les topics. Pour un mâle, le plus pratique pour le pipi, c'est une couche sous le ventre, pas un change complet pour chien.

On peut le coudre soi-même.

----------


## POLKA67

> Incontinence urinaire ou fécale ?


Si pas de contre indications peut-être tenter le propalin ou un traitement homéopathique ? quelqu'un en avait parlé sur ce post.

----------


## Jello83

Merci pour vos conseils, je vais transmettre à mes parents.
Ca peut être urinaire et fécale. Pour le côté fécal, c'est quand il a envie, il raidit la queue et fait sur place. Ils essayent de gérer en le sortant régulièrement surtout dans les heures suivant les repas mais ça ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups.

----------

